# Fiio E18



## garage_logician

I have seen mention of it buried in other threads and I was just curious if I was imaging it?  Any ideas when it will be available?   I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus and from what I have read the E18 sounds like the perfect portable for me (assuming I am not dreaming it).  
  -gl


----------



## niten

I'm not sure about the e18 but I know the upcoming fiio e12 has garnered some attention.
  Could this possibly be what you were looking for?
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/upcoming-fiio-flagship-portable-headphone-amplifier-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread


----------



## garage_logician

No, it is the E18.  It is the new upcoming Android dac/amp.  Since I have an Android phone this is at the top of my radar.   I was really hoping that its arrival on the market was imminent, I am hoping that someone might be able to jump in here and provide additional details.


----------



## firev1

Its under fiiO's roadmap for future products but there has been no other information about it yet. Rest assure they have plenty of nice products coming our way in the future. Fiio's exhibition schedule 2012/2013 from their page on facebook.


----------



## tme110

which means it could be waaaaayyyy out there


----------



## Salvatore

Has anyone heard any new information on the E18?


----------



## takato14

Heard FiiO themselves talking about the E18 in the E17 FAQ thread, but no information about it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, the E18 will comes with HID features, so you can control the play/pause/previous/next in E18 without turn on the screen on  Android phone.
   
  The shape already decided, we now working in find a suitable DAC chip for it because too many FiiO model has WM8740. it is still very good, but
   
  I am wondering whether we should choose a new DAC chip.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yes, the E18 will comes with HID features, so you can control the play/pause/previous/next in E18 without turn on the screen on  Android phone.
> 
> The shape already decided, we now working in find a suitable DAC chip for it because too many FiiO model has WM8740. it is still very good, but
> 
> I am wondering whether we should choose a new DAC chip.


 
  I'd love to see a better DAC chip in the E18; the E7's DAC is alright but not as good as I'd like. Maybe a slightly better Wolfson or something from the ESS Sabre line.


----------



## GSARider

I'll be at CES this coming year and look forward to visiting their stand...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





takato14 said:


> I'd love to see a better DAC chip in the E18; the E7's DAC is alright but not as good as I'd like. Maybe a slightly better Wolfson or something from the ESS Sabre line.


 
   
  Or we choose CS4398, or we choose PCM1794, the ESS9018 is too expensive for E18. ESS9023 is not as good as WM8740.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As long as it's a better chip I'll definitely have a reason to get one. I'll leave the final decision up to the experts. 
   
  Show us what you got, FiiO!


----------



## 329161

What do you mean by "Android DAC"? The only Android device which outputs audio via usb is the Galaxy s3, so is it just a glorified remote control?


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





dcfac73 said:


> What do you mean by "Android DAC"? The only Android device which outputs audio via usb is the Galaxy s3, so is it just a glorified remote control?


 
  What? 
   
  Almost any android device can output audio via USB with the proper work. You need to install a custom ROM. Some with locked bootloaders aren't options but I got my Droid (original) to do it.
   
  Besides, FiiO is probably going to develop an Android app for the phone to allow output. I'm sure you can bypass any software limits set by manufacturers if you have root access.


----------



## 1986matt

I emailed FiiO about the new E07K and the compatibility with the GS3 and while they confirmed the DAC wouldn't work, they did say another device was coming out for Android next year. When I asked them if this was the E18 and if so when would it be coming out I go the following response
   


> [size=10pt]_Dear Matt,_[/size]
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your mail and support to FiiO!_
> ...


 
   
  So sounds like we've got a while to wait yet, im guessing it's probably going to be more like Q4 next year but it's a sign of good things to come.


----------



## JamesFiiO

We have tested E07K do work as DAC for GALAXY S3 and Note 2, but there are few users reported that they can't make it work. so the official reply can not state as " compatible " with Galaxy S3 and Note 2.


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> ....ESS9023 is not as good as WM8740.


 
  I think most people would agree the Sabre dac is better than the Wolfson


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





pelayostyle said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What I want from a DAC is crisp, clean, analytical sound. A high-end Wolfson provides that. Most say the Sabres are warmer and smoother.
   
  Leave the coloration to the headphones. Or to nothing at all, depending on your preferences.


----------



## Dyaems

dual 8740 please in dual mono configuration =)


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





pelayostyle said:


> I think most people would agree the Sabre dac is better than the Wolfson


 
   
  I agree ESS may have the best DAC in the world, but it does not means all ESS DAC is better than any Wolfson's DAC


----------



## morning1985

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We have tested E07K do work as DAC for GALAXY S3 and Note 2, but there are few users reported that they can't make it work. so the official reply can not state as " compatible " with Galaxy S3 and Note 2.


 

 since the E18 is for android, would FIIO issue a apk to enable the other android phones to use this DAC.
   
  I have tried USB AUDIO RECORDER PRO on my HUAWEI D1 XL, which works fine with my microdac, it would be great if FIIO can issue a driver or player apk with similar function.
   
  for reference
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1140


----------



## fuzzyash

is the fiio e18 supposed to be the "everest"?
  theres supposed to be a successor to the current e17 so is this the one, or another one is coming out


----------



## morning1985

If there would be a new product in the size of E02i, but with dac function, that would be more convenient for phone users.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





morning1985 said:


> If there would be a new product in the size of E02i, but with dac function, that would be more convenient for phone users.


 
   
  sorry not. because the DAC not support MIC function when you connect to the micro usb socket


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> is the fiio e18 supposed to be the "everest"?
> theres supposed to be a successor to the current e17 so is this the one, or another one is coming out


 
   
  E18 is called KUNLUN which is a very famous mountain in China, and E19 is called Everest which is our flagship portable DAC/AMP


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





morning1985 said:


> since the E18 is for android, would FIIO issue a apk to enable the other android phones to use this DAC.
> 
> I have tried USB AUDIO RECORDER PRO on my HUAWEI D1 XL, which works fine with my microdac, it would be great if FIIO can issue a driver or player apk with similar function.
> 
> ...


 
   
  sorry not on our schedule, but I think most Android phone will supported by E18 if it support OTG function. and when we said it is designed for GALAXY, it does not means it only support GALAXY.
   
  we have not budget to buy all Android phones and test all .


----------



## RAFA

looks extremely amazing. Would ike to know the internals!


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





rafa said:


> looks extremely amazing. Would ike to know the internals!


 
  Gorgeous. Must know what is inside...!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





takato14 said:


> Gorgeous. Must know what is inside...!


 
   
  That would be quite interesting. It could be quite similar to the E17.


----------



## JamesFiiO

rafa said:


> That would be quite interesting. It could be quite similar to the E17.




not, DAC change to CS4398 and maybe different OP


----------



## Ev0lution

Quote: 





rafa said:


> looks extremely amazing. Would ike to know the internals


 
   
  WOW!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

First of all, it's fantastic for a CEO of a company do this direct interactive communication with the consumers.  It's a time consuming process, so I do appreciate for your time, Feiao.
   
  Do you know a time frame when the e18/e19 will be released (fall 2013)?  If the wait is long, I can just get the e17 now and live with amp-only option with my Samsung note 2 and wait out.  Thanks!


----------



## Nixon

Why doesn't throwing money at my screen work? 

 Hoping it'll be compatible with phones that don't nativley support USB DACs. Really want one for my old Note.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> not, DAC change to CS4398 and maybe different OP


 
   
  Great. I am looking forward to compare this to the Colorfly CK4, since it has the same DAC, though very different amp section.
   
  One day I will have to go to reha to overcome Fiio products addiction!


----------



## Dyaems

i wish it would work for my S2 =(


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> i wish it would work for my S2 =(


 
   
  Soon Jelly Bean (Android 4.1) will be released for Samsung Galaxy S. It is an official update. By soon, I mean this month. Source.


----------



## BriGuy31

This looks really cool and it seems like it would "fit" nicely with an iPod.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





briguy31 said:


> This looks really cool and it seems like it would "fit" nicely with an iPod.


 
   
  Probably only the amp - section can be used with an iPod.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Correct. Apple forces companies to pay to get the code needed to defeat the DAC in the iDevices.


----------



## goodvibes

At least you can and I think it's a small authentication chip that you need to buy from them.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Soon Jelly Bean (Android 4.1) will be released for Samsung Galaxy S. It is an official update. By soon, I mean this month. Source.


 

 yay!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> First of all, it's fantastic for a CEO of a company do this direct interactive communication with the consumers.  It's a time consuming process, so I do appreciate for your time, Feiao.
> 
> Do you know a time frame when the e18/e19 will be released (fall 2013)?  If the wait is long, I can just get the e17 now and live with amp-only option with my Samsung note 2 and wait out.  Thanks!


 
   
  E18 may available in July. E19 is in DEC but not a promise.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> At least you can and I think it's a small authentication chip that you need to buy from them.


 
   
  Yes, that is the big trouble and Apple is control the MFi licence and very few companies/Brands have the new MFi Licence for the lightning Dock.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> E18 may available in July. E19 is in DEC but not a promise.


 
   
  Yeh, can't wait!  Just canceled my E17 order and wait!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Yeh, can't wait!  Just canceled my E17 order and wait!


 
   
  Well, I read in a facebook-comment, that this will be out in summer. So prepare yourself for waiting.
   
  EDIT: Source ETA is in July.


----------



## imackler

Subscribed! Looks awesome!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Well, I read in a facebook-comment, that this will be out in summer. So prepare yourself for waiting.
> 
> EDIT: Source ETA is in July.


 
  Will worth a wait!  I have a Samsung Note II and need a compatible DAC/amp.  FiiO blew me away with my first headphone amp, the E10, so I'll stick with them!
   
  Will pre-order E18 in summer and E19 in winter!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Will worth a wait!  I have a Samsung Note II and need a compatible DAC/amp.  FiiO blew me away with my first headphone amp, the E10, so I'll stick with them!
> 
> Will pre-order E18 in summer and E19 in winter!


 

 Your long term orientation is admirable. I will try out the E12...


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





rafa said:


> looks extremely amazing. Would ike to know the internals!


 
  Can someone please tell me what cable is this????? I would like to buy one !!!


----------



## Thracian

onehungano1 said:


> Can someone please tell me what cable is this????? I would like to buy one !!!



The microUSB that Samsung uses. It's a micro to micro wire.


----------



## hennnkee

Quote: 





rafa said:


> looks extremely amazing. Would ike to know the internals!


 
  I need that USB OTG cable!


----------



## omegatek

Yes, where can we get that OTG Cable from?  Please share your secret.


----------



## Chikuwa270

Wow!!!
So exciting to see a pic.

Nice!!!


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





hennnkee said:


> I need that USB OTG cable!


 
   
  Quote: 





omegatek said:


> Yes, where can we get that OTG Cable from?  Please share your secret.


 
   
  woow, wait. That is not my E18. I really do not know where they have the cable from. I am sure that it will be provided with this product...


----------



## Santina

I love how Fiio products get sleeker and better looking generation by generation


----------



## thebrockelley

It's up there with the E12, so it also could be around the time Samsung releases the Galaxy S4 and Note 4; but hey, that's just me making assumptions, hopefully though


----------



## Paul Graham

I must say although I'm getting the Boomslang 2 later this year and the CLAS later on, 
  I will still support FiiO! 
  I bought the E11 first and soon after the E17.
  The E17 is my go-to portable DAC for my iBook & Netbook.
  But I also Enjoy it with my iPhone 4s and LOD.
   
  I have the Sony Tablet S1 & the Blackberry Playbook, And plan on getting the S3.
   
  The E18 looks like it will be on my shopping list when it arrives on the market.
   
  I do love the sound of Wolfson  Like someone else said in this thread, 
  I find Wolfson provide a clean, Crisp & detailed sound stage so I hope the E18 shall have a Wolfson chip or chips inside  lol
   
  And finally...
   
  iDevice compatability. 
  Will FiiO look into this some day down the line?
  I ask this as although I'm getting the CLAS, I know
  I would pounce on a cheaper option if I could, And I know FiiO 
  could create an affordable yet fantastic sounding iDevice DAC/amp.
   
   
  Sorry for blabbering lol! Just getting my two quid in there


----------



## JamesFiiO

KUNLUN(E18) will support 
   
  1, PC/LAPTOP with USB audio output based on Windows system.
   
  2, MAC/IMAC/MAC AIR/MAC PRO
   
  3, Some Android Phone with OTG features and based on 4.1 or higher version.
   
  Maybe other device which can push out USB AUDIO stream.
   
  Also, KUNLUN can work as a portable amp.


----------



## meiaen

Take my Money...
   
   
  When is pre-order coming up.. cant wait to try this one 
  Finally Android is getting some love


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Take my Money...
> 
> 
> When is pre-order coming up.. cant wait to try this one
> Finally Android is some love


 
   
  It cost more than $400 to buy a portable DAC for iOS, so it will good for lots of people and the Android Phone also cheaper than iPhone


----------



## Ashade

If the price is in the range of the fiio e17 I'll replace mine for sure... Can't wait to this to happen.


----------



## HiFan

I am pretty curious to know how would FiiO deal with the android SRC and signal quality via that micro usb port.
  
  BTW, my nexus 7 has a hard time connecting to iBasso D6. I think it has something to do with missing built-in driver. I know there is an app that can work as the driver, but it will cost $4.68. Not much, but I am not sure whether it is worthy investing on android dacs...
   
  Anyway, I do hope FiiO would come up with a satisfying solution.


----------



## takato14

Quote: 





hifan said:


> I am pretty curious to know how would FiiO deal with the android SRC and signal quality via that micro usb port.
> 
> BTW, my nexus 7 has a hard time connecting to iBasso D6. I think it has something to do with missing built-in driver. I know there is an app that can work as the driver, but it will cost $4.68. Not much, but I am not sure whether it is worthy investing on android dacs...
> 
> Anyway, I do hope FiiO would come up with a satisfying solution.


 
  Only thing to worry about with the Micro-USB is EMI, and most phones have RF shields over their components so it's very unlikely there'd be any problems.


----------



## Squiggle

jamesfiio said:


> E18 may available in July. E19 is in DEC but not a promise.



July?!? Argh... Nooooooooo... Please... Take my money now!


----------



## uemitay

Any price information yet? Something between 100 and 200 €?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





uemitay said:


> Any price information yet? Something between 100 and 200 €?


 
   
  the engineer samples will shown in Taiwang with X3 . and the price will less than USD180.00


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





hifan said:


> I am pretty curious to know how would FiiO deal with the android SRC and signal quality via that micro usb port.
> 
> BTW, my nexus 7 has a hard time connecting to iBasso D6. I think it has something to do with missing built-in driver. I know there is an app that can work as the driver, but it will cost $4.68. Not much, but I am not sure whether it is worthy investing on android dacs...
> 
> Anyway, I do hope FiiO would come up with a satisfying solution.


 
   
  Your nexus 7 will have to be rooted and have a custom kernel for USB audio to work properly, if you want to know how i can send you a guide if you PM me!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> the engineer samples will shown in Taiwang with X3 . and the price will less than USD180.00


 
   
  Can't wait...performance/price wise, Fiio is the best


----------



## Squiggle

Can't wait!  Just wondering if there'll be pre-orders?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Umm...I'm waiting for _advanced_ pre-orders


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Umm...I'm waiting for _advanced_ pre-orders


 
   
  Me too... Enjoying my E07K sooooo much that the wait is being eternal...


----------



## kamcok

i'm really keen for this !
  don't know if i should wait for e19/e18 or just buy e07k for now hmmmm
 :S


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





kamcok said:


> i'm really keen for this !
> don't know if i should wait for e19/e18 or just buy e07k for now hmmmm
> :S


 
   
  Wish the E17 would work for Android...I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Swimsonny

E17 works perfect with my nexus 7 but nit my mates s3


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> E17 works perfect with my nexus 7 but nit my mates s3


 
   
  Yeah, I should have said E17 will not work for some Android devices...
   
  I have Note II, and it has been confirmed not to work with E17.


----------



## Swimsonny

Nothing wrong with what you said. USB audio on android is a bit hit and miss at the moment


----------



## _mouse_

fake? found on the fiio facebook page


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





_mouse_ said:


> fake? found on the fiio facebook page


 
   
  Well ther should not be a reason. All the devices shown in that picture already exist. The X3 and E18 as prototypes and the E12 is available.
   
  Cool picture


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Well ther should not be a reason. All the devices shown in that picture already exist. The X3 and E18 as prototypes and the E12 is available.
> 
> Cool picture


 
   
  It looks awesome in the picture. No LED screen in the prototype, am I right?


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





ashade said:


> It looks awesome in the picture. No LED screen in the prototype, am I right?


 
   
  What I know from the E18 (which is not much information), it will not have a led screen, like the E17 has.
   
  As for the X3, not sure what type of Display it is, but it will have backlight.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





rafa said:


> What I know from the E18 (which is not much information), it will not have a led screen, like the E17 has.
> 
> As for the X3, not sure what type of Display it is, but it will have backlight.


 
  awesome!  i never got the screen feature on fiio products.  seemed like a waste of money.


----------



## BAoxymoron

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> KUNLUN(E18) will support
> 
> 1, PC/LAPTOP with USB audio output based on Windows system.
> 
> ...


 
  1. Will there be Linux support on any level?
   
  2. I'd also like to make sure that there will still be a 3.5mm AUX in?(I couldn't see one on the bottom but the phone was covering part of the bottom) and
   
  3. Will there be dual 3.5mm headphone out like the E07k, just one like the E12 or maybe even S/PDIF out (dual 3.5mm or one 3.5mm and one S/PDIF would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)?
   
  4. Is there going to be any display(even one as simple as a seven segment display) that will show current volume/eq settings/battery life?
   
_edited to add a question_


----------



## _mouse_

ok here is it...August and 170€ not bad. May support my htc sensation?!
   
  SOURCE http://www.hifi-passion.de/FiiO/FiiO-E18.html


----------



## rfs830

Now this is what I am looking for to use with my new s4.  I wonder if this will let me hook it up to the aux port on my car.  Im looking for a good setup to take with me on the road also.  
   
  I guess I will hold off on getting e17.  May just get the e6 for now to hold me over.


----------



## kendelahoussaye

I was really hoping to a June or July release, but I'll have to make do until then I guess.


----------



## skyline315

That is downright sexy.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ukaudiophile

I love my E12 but seeing as I have a Galaxy S3, it seems an extra purchase might be in order


----------



## KT66

.


----------



## rfs830

ok now that google music can give me all the music I want.. i need to be able to use my s4 in my car and still sound a good as my ipod.  I cant wait for this to come out


----------



## drSeehas

From the picture the _E18 KUNLUN_ will *not* fit into the _E09K QOGIR_ dock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Will the _E19 Everest_ at least fit into the _E09K QOGIR_ dock?
  Is it limited to the _E07K ANDES_ or _E17 ALPEN_?


----------



## rfs830

well its june.. can i buy these yet lol
   
  i just ordered the vmoda m80s to use with my s4.  Now I just need the e18 and my set up will be nice.


----------



## ampair

hey all,
   
  i got 2 questions for james (or anyone who knows):
   
  1) since e18 doesn't require power supply from the phone's usb port, will e18 work with a custom rom'd nexus 4? (would e17?)
   
  2) apparently, e18 won't fit in the e09 dock due to the lack of the usual dock connector. will there be an extra dock or will using e18 as a preamp be the only way to connect it to a desktop amp?
   
  ps: 1st post, already can hear my wallet scream in agony


----------



## ampair

bump...
  dead thread?


----------



## RAFA

ampair said:


> bump...
> dead thread?





sorry for your wallet man.

this thread lost its attentio, due to many new products from Fiio, Iriver, ibasso...

At least I can more or less answer your first question. With a certain custom rom it is possible to use different usb dacs. Search for the Nexus 7 Tab here on the forum. There is a step by step guide.


----------



## ampair

Quote:  





> With a certain custom rom it is possible to use different usb dacs. Search for the Nexus 7 Tab here on the forum. There is a step by step guide.


 
   
  found it, thanks man!
  guess i have to get an e17 and try it out, will post the results in the android-dac thread.


----------



## RAFA

ampair said:


> found it, thanks man!
> guess i have to get an e17 and try it out, will post the results in the android-dac thread.




Do not forget, that you are changing the kernel, this always has some advantages and disadvantages... like instability.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Hopefully we'll get a solid release date for the E18 soon.  Unfortunately, I am one of the many owners of the GS4 with the headphone jack clipping issue.  I'm kinda torn between waiting for this or the E19 though.


----------



## ampair

Quote: 





rafa said:


> Do not forget, that you are changing the kernel, this always has some advantages and disadvantages... like instability.


 

 oh, really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i'm on franco kernel anyway, so i guess it won't be that much of a change.


----------



## m8o

there's at least one place showing price and specs:
   
  http://www.hifi-passion.de/FiiO/FiiO-E18.html


----------



## PNWwildcat

If this product is truly only a few months away from release, why hasn't James or the Fiio website even mentioned it recently? I'm starting to wonder if the E18 has been delayed.


----------



## MattTCG

James just mentioned it on the x3 thread. He says shipping in August.


----------



## KT66

The same DAC chip as the new Quad USB dac. That I will probably get soon. 
All I need now is an android phone as an excuse to get the E18.
FIIO are on a STORMING run at the moment !!


----------



## MattTCG

I don't really need an excuse to get an Android phone. I wanted to make the switch for a LONG time. Seems like the perfect time to me.


----------



## moohunt21

When I see this post about E19 (Flagship DAC/AMP) ,hope to see balance out put.
That's what I'm waiting for, could really useful.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





moohunt21 said:


> When I see this post about E19 (Flagship DAC/AMP) ,hope to see balance out put.
> That's what I'm waiting for, could really useful.


 
  I personally doubt they will have balance. Considering most portable phones aren't balanced, I honestly see no reason to have a balanced output on a portable amp. But I know that some users recable/terminate their hps with balanced output, so I guess there is a use.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is E19 suppose to be small and portable like the E10 or portable like E17 with a built in battery?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> Is E19 suppose to be small and portable like the E10 or portable like E17 with a built in battery?


 
  No clue yet.


----------



## m8o

We were told E19 is their flagship.  I am skeptical it will be a tiny one.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





m8o said:


> We were told E19 is their flagship.  I am skeptical it will be a tiny one.


 
  Well, wasn't E17 once flagship too? E17 is tiny.


----------



## m8o

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Well, wasn't E17 once flagship too? E17 is tiny.


 
   
  this is a true statement.  Make believe I said "tinier than the E17" if you need to.


----------



## JamesFiiO

usually there are 4 models in one of our line up, 
   
  for example, E6-E11-E12 is cover from low to high , and there are one E02i which is designed for iPhone only. 
   
  so E07K-E17-E19 are cover from low to high too, and E18 is designed for Android phone .
   
  In term of sound quality, it is better than E17 but not as good as E19 on paper.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> I personally doubt they will have balance. Considering most portable phones aren't balanced, I honestly see no reason to have a balanced output on a portable amp. But I know that some users recable/terminate their hps with balanced output, so I guess there is a use.


 
   
  we have not any plan to release any amps or DAC which supports balance output , most earphone does not support balance input ( excepted the HiFiMan RE600).


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> we have not any plan to release any amps or DAC which supports balance output , most earphone does not support balance input ( excepted the HiFiMan RE600).


 
  Yup. I thought so.


----------



## JamesFiiO

we are developing an e18 for android phone, but after samsung released S4, we found there are one interesting thing that our E17 can supported android 4.2 but can't supported 4.1 .
  
 at the same time, our E07k can supported 4.1 but not 4.2. I am wondering anyone have the same problem? or known what is the difference between 4.2 and 4.1 in the usb driver
  
 in the phone.


----------



## energie

What about 4.3?


----------



## Typhoon859

Why would this have less functionality than the E17?  The whole point of a device like this would be not to have one like it for every separate situation.  Unless I'm mistaken, there's no SPDiF input, or at the very least, optical, and there's no line out?  That's most of the use I make of the E17 gone in this case.  Why couldn't it just be an improved E17 (some ideas, some of which were implemented: physical volume adjustment but with available pre-out option still in addition to L.O., mute button/switch, push-to-talk microphone through pre-out, better amp & battery life, some glitches evened out, and automatic sleep mode/energy conservation state when no signal) with Android functionality/interfacing?  It's frustrating because it's so nice and its use feels so pointlessly capped with REMOVED functionality...  Despite sound quality always being the most important thing, functionality really is what makes something like this special, especially at this point with all these smart phones.  Same goes for the future X5, which once again, seems so close.  I hope I'm wrong and this functionality IS still there...  Without a screen, I guess a lot of this stuff just isn't possible.  I'm sad... 
   
  If not the E17, than why not the E19 have all these things with Android functionality?  If this is what's planned for the E19, why not have it support USB audio from Android and incorporate the buttons on the side?..


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> we have not any plan to release any amps or DAC which supports balance output , most earphone does not support balance input ( excepted the HiFiMan RE600).


 
   
  Actually, the HifiMAN HE-4 also supports balanced input.  It includes a cable in the box similar to the RE-600 (3.5mm with 4 conductors).  But, the HE-4 isn't in production and just existing stock, or used are being sold.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





wje said:


> Actually, the HifiMAN HE-4 also supports balanced input.  It includes a cable in the box similar to the RE-600 (3.5mm with 4 conductors).  But, the HE-4 isn't in production and just existing stock, or used are being sold.


 
  Isn't HE-4 a full size hp?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





typhoon859 said:


> Why would this have less functionality than the E17?  The whole point of a device like this would be not to have one like it for every separate situation.  Unless I'm mistaken, there's no SPDiF input, or at the very least, optical, and there's no line out?  That's most of the use I make of the E17 gone in this case.  Why couldn't it just be an improved E17 (some ideas, some of which were implemented: physical volume adjustment but with available pre-out option still in addition to L.O., mute button/switch, push-to-talk microphone through pre-out, better amp & battery life, some glitches evened out, and automatic sleep mode/energy conservation state when no signal) with Android functionality/interfacing?  It's frustrating because it's so nice and its use feels so pointlessly capped with REMOVED functionality...  Despite sound quality always being the most important thing, functionality really is what makes something like this special, especially at this point with all these smart phones.  Same goes for the future X5, which once again, seems so close.  I hope I'm wrong and this functionality IS still there...  Without a screen, I guess a lot of this stuff just isn't possible.  I'm sad...
> 
> If not the E17, than why not the E19 have all these things with Android functionality?  If this is what's planned for the E19, why not have it support USB audio from Android and incorporate the buttons on the side?..


 
   
  E18 support line out. and it can used as a power bank to charge the phone in case the power is almost run out and you have important phone call. talking about E19, it will supports 192k/24b usd input and we are not sure whether is can support the USB out of Android phone. 
   
  I can understand that people may need a perfect DAC/AMP but it is not we don't want but just we can't.


----------



## Typhoon859

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> E18 support line out. and it can used as a power bank to charge the phone in case the power is almost run out and you have important phone call. talking about E19, it will supports 192k/24b usd input and we are not sure whether is can support the USB out of Android phone.
> 
> I can understand that people may need a perfect DAC/AMP but it is not we don't want but just we can't.


 
  Oh, ok, well in any I case I should mention that I love you guys, lol, and for me it's less about me per say than it is my desire for others to appreciate what you guys do, with what I mention kinda being part of the requirement for this I've noticed..  I WAS in fact however questioning the reason if I'm honest, so I'm glad to hear that the goal is precisely to make, as you said, a perfect DAC/Amp, but you're saying it's just not possible?  I'm honestly not exactly sure why though considering all the functionality you guys have been able to implement separately.  Is it because you feel it wouldn't be worth the trade-off in size?  The point is, the E17 was already close to perfect, and even at a slightly larger size (like what it is with the L7 adapter or even slightly bigger), the Android functionality can be implemented I think, along with the other things.  Or, am I missing something?  Is it the difficulty of implementing all into one design, having to work around the need to double up on certain parts to accomplish this?  If for example you were to think about the suggested additions/alteration to the E17 in the previous post for the upcoming models, would you see a clear reason as to why this wouldn't be possible?  Not necessary EXACTLY as said/follows, the idea being more function I guess over form, but to recap (it seems like more things than it really is because it's just written in detail), this is how I mean it could be:
   
ALL E17 functionality (besides necessity of dock) +... 
  1) Physical volume control (my idea was actually to have digital control like on the E17 but with one of those wheels on the front surface that you kinda like turn by rotating it with your thumb; it can be designed slightly concaved inwards as not to be turned in the pocket)
  2) Mute button/switch 
  3) "Push-to-talk" microphone (with a tiny volume wheel perhaps on the side and two front buttons: one that sums signal with pre-out, and the other with headphone out) 
     -this could obviously also serve as the mic for input through USB in Android, if that were desired as part of the design 
  4) Improved battery life (sufficiently enough, because my E17 dies within three hours now) 
  5) Improved amp (not necessarily by much, considering the purpose of a design such as this, but still at least a little) 
  6) Removed glitch involving occasional freezing (doesn't turn on until reset), relating I think to using USB when plugged out and back in sometimes...
  7) Making the L.O. switch to bulge slightly out rather than concave in, currently requiring a sharp point in order to switch it 
  8) Automatic sleep mode/energy conservation state when there's no signal (only worth it if it works seamlessly) 
  9) Android functionality/interfacing like on the planned E18 
   
   
  I guess it's too late for this on the E18, but certainly with the E19, since it is the peak, it would technically be the last chance for this to be reality.  And just, once again, it really doesn't feel like it's that far from being possible and/or from what already does exist.
   
  Thank you very much for the response and the consideration towards the inquiry, sincerely!  As always I'm grateful (and sorry for taking so much of your time).


----------



## kimvictor

Lol. So many functions that one needs.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





typhoon859 said:


> Oh, ok, well in any I case I should mention that I love you guys, lol, and for me it's less about me per say than it is my desire for others to appreciate what you guys do, with what I mention kinda being part of the requirement for this I've noticed..  I WAS in fact however questioning the reason if I'm honest, so I'm glad to hear that the goal is precisely to make, as you said, a perfect DAC/Amp, but you're saying it's just not possible?  I'm honestly not exactly sure why though considering all the functionality you guys have been able to implement separately.  Is it because you feel it wouldn't be worth the trade-off in size?  The point is, the E17 was already close to perfect, and even at a slightly larger size (like what it is with the L7 adapter or even slightly bigger), the Android functionality can be implemented I think, along with the other things.  Or, am I missing something?  Is it the difficulty of implementing all into one design, having to work around the need to double up on certain parts to accomplish this?  If for example you were to think about the suggested additions/alteration to the E17 in the previous post for the upcoming models, would you see a clear reason as to why this wouldn't be possible?  Not necessary EXACTLY as said/follows, the idea being more function I guess over form, but to recap (it seems like more things than it really is because it's just written in detail), this is how I mean it could be:
> 
> ALL E17 functionality (besides necessity of dock) +...
> 1) Physical volume control (my idea was actually to have digital control like on the E17 but with one of those wheels on the front surface that you kinda like turn by rotating it with your thumb; it can be designed slightly concaved inwards as not to be turned in the pocket)
> ...


 
   
  But then it will cost over $500...not sure if i want one at that price!


----------



## JamesFiiO

I can understand the demand from our customers and thanks for any advice, it help us make great products step but step. but if it is out of our ability, or it is somethings like you have make decision from 2.
   
  I hope everyone can understand that we can satisfy everyone. for example, in the issues of volume control, some prefer the analog volume knob, but some prefer the digital volume control key in E17. we can
   
  implement the two in one model caz it is too crazy and total  unnecessary.  and sometimes the choose is behind the machine, for example, you will never hope Apple can support so many kind of music format
   
  or ask iPhone support extra TF card because it will make a lots of trouble to support maybe over 10,000 different cards and not to talk it make them hard to make a beautiful iPhone when it is full of hole.
   
   
  again, I am not trying to refuse advice from our customers, but just share what we thinking in our side so it can help both .


----------



## Typhoon859

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> But then it will cost over $500...not sure if i want one at that price!


 
  Really?  What out of what I said would make it cost that much more than the base price which can be drawn from the E17, $140?  Of course, that's if we're talking by the amazing standards of FiiO to begin with.  If we are, there's no reason that would cost anything upwards of $200.  The only things which would bring the price up relatively is the whole mic implementation idea, the price for extra buttons (for Android), and the improvement perhaps in quality of the amp & battery.  Why would that be even remotely a $360 difference?
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I can understand the demand from our customers and thanks for any advice, it help us make great products step but step. but if it is out of our ability, or it is somethings like you have make decision from 2.
> 
> I hope everyone can understand that we can satisfy everyone. for example, in the issues of volume control, some prefer the analog volume knob, but some prefer the digital volume control key in E17. we can
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks again for responding!  So, I tried to choose my words carefully, but I guess let me try to briefly clarify a few things.  I of course understand the default position of having to make sacrifices in terms of what's possible or having to make decisions between one option and another; I guess in terms of that, I'd just be looking for the specifics as to why, not even necessarily in detail.  I also understand that there are things which are simply impossible to implement in general and/or simply as an all-in-one solution.  In this case, it's a matter of why not the specific things mentioned.  Considering the nature of them and their seemingly direct line of succession to what preceded, it is why I insist on these points.
   
  So regarding the volume control, I think most people prefer the analog volume knob actually, and many arguments can be made for it.  In the end, like with everything, it's what serves its function better, more efficiently, and more comfortably; it wins in all except one major point of function (pre-out and memorized last volume level state).  My suggestion was literally meant simply as an idea which would in the end perhaps be more comfortable than the current implementation, then it would also have the feel of analog and the benefits of being digitally controlled.  Of course it would be crazy to implement both; I'm certainly not trying to put you in a difficult spot with even such an implication.  I approach you with these ideas with the understanding which seems to be in play regarding an achievable goal in optimization here. 
   
  In terms of the notion that you might flat out be refusing to accept advice from customers; of course not; don't even worry about this.  I don't think that's even remotely thought by anybody, and certainly I personally don't think so.  The point is and furthermore would be exactly as you say: to exchange thoughts for the benefit of both sides.  That is precisely my intention - nothing more, nothing less.  Only, if I'm honest (as is what I try to be despite the potential risks involved), I was and am still hoping for a direct exchange in ideas addressing the specific points which were listed (like how they can perhaps be alternately implemented or what's maybe wrong/impossible with them altogether), as is what the stage seems to currently be set for doing.  I respect and appreciate all the efforts put into this process, truly.  Considering what I've believed about you guys as a company and what you seem to have reaffirmed, it is just difficult to then not wonder why if the goal is such, why these things are seeming not even likely to reach the drawing board.  Most of the ideas are simply things that already exist and can just be merged and the rest seem pretty straight forward enough.  Surely people wouldn't be against these additions/alterations considering that everything else would almost entirely remain in play besides a bit of size maybe. 
   
  As always, thank you!


----------



## rdsreference

Will the Fiio E18 Android amp+dac see the light of day this year? RMA/TOKYO perhaps.There is talk of some cool new features which I would love to see


----------



## fnkcow

Anytime now! *Closely monitoring*


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Or we choose CS4398, or we choose PCM1794, the ESS9018 is too expensive for E18. ESS9023 is not as good as WM8740.


 
   
  Yes ES9023 is not so good.
   
  The new ES9018K2M is less expensive than the ES9018 - http://www.esstech.com/PDF/ES9018-2M%20PB%20Rev%200.8%20130619.pdf


----------



## vyis

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> we are developing an e18 for android phone, but after samsung released S4, we found there are one interesting thing that our E17 can supported android 4.2 but can't supported 4.1 .
> 
> at the same time, our E07k can supported 4.1 but not 4.2. I am wondering anyone have the same problem? or known what is the difference between 4.2 and 4.1 in the usb driver
> 
> in the phone.


 
  I think fiio development team should have turn to some android Rom developer to understand the issue. i would have suggest Timer @ RootsWiki, he make a rom and kernel for Nexus 7 that practically work with any kind of portable USB DACs in the market.


----------



## Change is Good

Is the E18 for all android devices? I plan on getting the new Nexus 7 soon...


----------



## rfs830

One day till aug.  Is this out yet?   I cant wait to get one to use it with my S4.  I hope it works on the new asus transformer prime infinity also.


----------



## Craigerz

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I can understand the demand from our customers and thanks for any advice, it help us make great products step but step. but if it is out of our ability, or it is somethings like you have make decision from 2.
> 
> I hope everyone can understand that we can satisfy everyone. for example, in the issues of volume control, some prefer the analog volume knob, but some prefer the digital volume control key in E17. we can
> 
> ...


 
  James...do you guys have an ETA for this thing to hit the market?


----------



## kimvictor

Any chance of a optical or coxial out from E18?


----------



## AdamK

Looks like test run in September:
   
https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/posts/564392536951617


----------



## ramordep

damn cant wait for this


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

I like how it looks, but they really need to put ES9018-2M in it or I'm not interested.  That chip sounds so much cleaner than Woofson.
   
  It costs $12, what's an extra $12 for us?  Nothing.


----------



## rfcarvalho

Subscribed... may well be interested in this! Specially if the all OTG - DAC - Android version, etc mess is solved by this device! Maybe, as others users already suggested, with the installation of an app that would provide the USB driver...
   
  I have an Samsung Galaxy Express and don't have a clue if it supports USB Audio out... it should, since it has 4.1.2 Jelly Bean... but not planning on buying a DAC to find out, without knowing for sure


----------



## scrypt

JamesFiiO:
   
  From the descriptions and comments I've read, it sounds as though the E18 will function as a battery pack (like the Verza) as well as an Android DAC.  How much battery life should we expect for the DAC itself and how much life do you expect will be added to the given Android phone/tablet's?
   
  Also: You seem to have chosen the Cirrus Logic CS4398 for the E18.  Will you consider using the ESS ES9018-2M Sabre32 for the E19?
   
  (Beyond that, is the company name pronouced Fie-Oh or Fee-Yo?  Every time I think I know the right pronunciation, some half-lobed peccary corrects me!)


----------



## hidaven

subscribe​


----------



## 329161

takato14 said:


> What I want from a DAC is crisp, clean, analytical sound. A high-end Wolfson provides that. Most say the Sabres are warmer and smoother.
> 
> Leave the coloration to the headphones. Or to nothing at all, depending on your preferences.


My general experience with the 2 brands of dac is actually the opposite.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





dcfac73 said:


> My general experience with the 2 brands of dac is actually the opposite.


 
  I actually find wolfson to be a bit colored too.


----------



## scrypt

It seems aesthetically unadventurous to dismiss a DAC based entirely on other people's descriptions -- i.e., without actually hearing it for oneself. 
   
  Besides which, sonically, _cold_ and _warm_ are vague but relative adjectives which suggest that a piece of equipment is being listened to in relation to different piece of equipment. In order to determine whether those adjectives mattered, one would have to know the other piece intimately and also that the person who made that judgment interpreted sound exactly like oneself.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> It seems aesthetically lazy to dismiss a DAC based entirely on other people's descriptions -- i.e., without actually hearing it for oneself.
> 
> Besides which, _cold_ and _warm_ are subjective descriptors which suggest that a piece of equipment is being listened to in relation to another piece of equipment.  "Warm"? "Cold"? Possibly so, but compared to what?


 
  You are right. We really don't know how they will sound until they are fully implemented and we hear it.


----------



## hidaven

which cable will this e18 need in order to work with the samsung s4 mini usb?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> which cable will this e18 need in order to work with the samsung s4 mini usb?


 
  Fiio will probably include a mini usb to micro usb otg cable. Fiio sells them currently.


----------



## hidaven

Do you think the DAC and extra power will be an improvement over the stock galaxy S4 electronics?
  I have no way of judging the quality of my phone  : )


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Fiio will probably include a mini usb to micro usb otg cable. Fiio sells them currently.


 
   
  Can you direct us to an official product page for that Fiio cable, K.V.?  I have yet to find it advertised by any of FiiO's approved vendors.
   
  Otherwise, the _FiiO L15_ seems to be the cable you're talking about.  I haven't found it in the Micca Store or offered by any official FiiO vendors, but this product page and this one claim it's in stock.
   
  Does anyone have any experience buying from Headphone Bar, Headfone Shop or Noisy Motel?  (The last link is for people in Australia who might want to buy the L15.)
   
§§§§§§§§​   
  Apart from your elusive FiiO cable, the only all-in-one mini-to-micro OTG cables I've found are the iBasso version previously sold by a third party on ebay (now completely OOS) and this pricey variant by Forza. 
   
  Most people are using a mini-to-standard USB cable for their DAC (like the one normally included with a portable model) and a standard-to-micro OTG for their phone or tablet. I own a Galaxy S4 myself and that's the combination I'm using at the mome.


----------



## skyline315

Quote: 





hidaven said:


> Do you think the DAC and extra power will be an improvement over the stock galaxy S4 electronics?
> I have no way of judging the quality of my phone  : )


 
  Yes, I believe it will be.
   
  I have the S4.  While the audio is passable, it isn't exactly inspiring.  That said, I'm listening to the DT1350s, which benefit from amping.  YMMV depending on headphone.
   
  Also, I'm basing this purely on Fiio's reputation...I haven't actually heard the product.


----------



## hidaven

I have a pair of bang & Olfsun H6 cans.  base is a bit sloppy on the s4.  Hope the e18 is a nice step up!  : )


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> Can you direct us to an official product page for that Fiio cable, K.V.?  I have yet to find it advertised by any of FiiO's approved vendors.
> 
> Otherwise, the _FiiO L15_ seems to be the cable you're talking about.  I haven't found it in the Micca Store or offered by any official FiiO vendors, but this product page and this one claim it's in stock.
> 
> ...


 
  L15 is the cable I'm talking about. Search for mini usb otg cables on amazon. There are few.


----------



## Change is Good

Will this thing be able to drive my Mad Dogs and K702 AEs like the E12 can?
   
  I just bought one of the new Nexus 7 2nd gens and would love to have this DAC to go with it!


----------



## Ashade

Nevermind, mistaken thread.


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Will this thing be able to drive my Mad Dogs and K702 AEs like the E12 can?
> 
> I just bought one of the new Nexus 7 2nd gens and would love to have this DAC to go with it!


----------



## scrypt

In my acute boyhood, I used to quote myself often, particularly while staring into the mirror and sculpting my imaginary soul patch. 

I don't think I was expecting a quicker answer from FiiO at the time, but anything's flossable.


----------



## drSeehas

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> ... anything's flossable.


 
  What is "flossable"?


----------



## Change is Good

^his teeth... he did that before quoting himself in front of the mirror...


----------



## lukEM22

If the new Nexus 7 is anything like the last one in the amp and DAC department, it is a very poor device for music. Had to put it at 100% volume to power my HP100, which only need about half volume from my S4 and iPhone 4. Sounded noticeably worse also. Getting a new DAC/amp is definitely a good idea.


----------



## XVampireX

Here's the big question - we're talking about a usb dac and amp, on past notices I understand that it can work as either one at every given moment but not both... what goes? Will this one work as both on android phones?


----------



## hidaven

No, this can be used as an amp and DAC at the same time.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





xvampirex said:


> Here's the big question - we're talking about a usb dac and amp, on past notices I understand that it can work as either one at every given moment but not both... what goes? Will this one work as both on android phones?


 
  Yup. They should be able to work as both or separately, depending on what you want.


----------



## BadBoySimran

xvampirex said:


> Here's the big question - we're talking about a usb dac and amp, on past notices I understand that it can work as either one at every given moment but not both... what goes? Will this one work as both on android phones?



Yes it is DAC/Amp combo. 
It will be able to work as:
1) DAC and an AMP both, when plugged in via USB and output via headphone out
2) DAC only, when plugged in via USB and output through LINE OUT
3) AMP only, when plugged in via AUX In and output through Headphone Out


----------



## XVampireX

When is the release?
   
  And how is the sound going to be like? I've heard that CS DACs are not very clear and are more about the musicality than listening to music as it was meant to be - As in the CS DACs are supposedly colored is that right?
  
  ATM I own: Sennheiser HD700/ATH-M50(Great headphones just recently got them)/AKG K271 MK2 (Not going to use them anyhow, they're not comfortable)
   
  Will E18 work well with the first two?  or maybe I should spend money on another headphone amp/dac? Though it's handy since it's portable and dedicated to Android.
   
  Thanks people for the help


----------



## kimvictor

xvampirex said:


> When is the release?
> 
> And how is the sound going to be like? I've heard that CS DACs are not very clear and are more about the musicality than listening to music as it was meant to be - As in the CS DACs are supposedly colored is that right?
> 
> ...


For hd700, you would probably want something better. Leckerton uha-6s.mkii works with android and has a very good amp.Though it does cost more...for hd700, it's well worth it.


----------



## BadBoySimran

^^ Kimvictor is right. You should probably look for a different amp to drive the Senn HD700. 
As for the ATH M50, I think FiiO E18 would be fine. 

But, I think the strength of FiiO E18 will lie in the fact that it will serve as a power bank for android phones, or atleast not drain their battery, and of course reasonable price (courtesy of Fiio) and portable form factor.


----------



## Change is Good

Can it drive power hungry cans like the E12 does?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





badboysimran said:


> ^^ Kimvictor is right. You should probably look for a different amp to drive the Senn HD700.
> As for the ATH M50, I think FiiO E18 would be fine.
> 
> But, I think the strength of FiiO E18 will lie in the fact that it will serve as a power bank for android phones, or atleast not drain their battery, and of course reasonable price (courtesy of Fiio) and portable form factor.


 
  Well, UHA-6S.MKII has a capability to turn off usb charging, so it won't drain too much battery from your phone.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Can it drive power hungry cans like the E12 does?


 
  I don't now how much E12 outputs to high impedance phones. It drove a HD800 fine last time I tried it.


----------



## XVampireX

I don't understand it you people say they won't be able to drive the HD700 well but the leckertone's can. They are using the same DAC supposedly, but different amp, though they say it's fine for up to 300ohm, and the HD700 is only 150ohm. I understand that the HD700 does have sparkly highs and all and solid state amps are not always the best for them but my xonar essence stx drives them fine, of course with that same problem...
   
  Ham and cheese...


----------



## Ashade

xvampirex said:


> I don't understand it you people say they won't be able to drive the HD700 well but the leckertone's can. They are using the same DAC supposedly, but different amp, though they say it's fine for up to 300ohm, and the HD700 is only 150ohm. I understand that the HD700 does have sparkly highs and all and solid state amps are not always the best for them but my xonar essence stx drives them fine, of course with that same problem...
> 
> Ham and cheese...




It's just more complicated than that...

There are difficult to drive phones and easy to drive phones. The AKG Q701 is only 62ohms but that doesn't mean every amp can drive them. I use E07K with them and I get pretty high volumes, but not every frequency is well driven with it.


----------



## XVampireX

I understand that this has something to do with SPL also, of course. I know that amp doesn't do just volume but also gives definition to the sound itself.
   
  But then again I'm not looking for the best sound out of my HD700, I'll try to get it later on with some tube amp at home, I'm not expecting them to be portable, anyhow. ATM they are driven by the Asus Xonar Essence STX and it works pretty good (With sometimes a feeling in some music that the bass is somewhat lacking and in others that it's pretty good there, like what I'm listening to right now "The Great Deception" by "Seconds before Landing")
   
  I've noticed that the CS4398 DAC is everywhere in high-end hardware like PMPs and other portable DACs,,,
   
  Is there some info on the sound signature of that DAC? before I am fully determined to get it, don't think I'll be getting the other one suggested being fully Android supported sounds like a good deal to me, what does matter is the sound.
   
  Thanks people for all the help


----------



## Ashade

Sounds good. I think they can drive them at least to the point you are searching for. DAC wise, the sound signature is not only going to depend on the chip but in the implementation as well. You'll probably have to wait for the first reviews. You might want to check as well the O2+ODAC option. I'm currently building one now and you can get a portable solution for around 200$.


----------



## kimvictor

xvampirex said:


> I don't understand it you people say they won't be able to drive the HD700 well but the leckertone's can. They are using the same DAC supposedly, but different amp, though they say it's fine for up to 300ohm, and the HD700 is only 150ohm. I understand that the HD700 does have sparkly highs and all and solid state amps are not always the best for them but my xonar essence stx drives them fine, of course with that same problem...
> 
> Ham and cheese...


There is a clear difference is being able to drive and being able to drive well. Technically, you can drive a HD700 to loud volumes with a laptops hp out. But an amp just does it better. I can almost be sure that amp of leckertons are better than e18. Also, having the same dac doesn't mean it's the same. E17 has a same dac as AK100, but it doesn't sound as good.


----------



## XVampireX

Well so far I've heard only good things about FiiO with a bit where critics who just HAVE to put down something give it thumbs down for some unknown reasons "I don't like it cause it's different" kind of things.
   
  I'm betting on this E18 to be a good product and it seems like samsung have let me down twice in the sound department so far, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Tab 3, the tab 3 doesn't seem to have a Wolfson DAC cause it distorts and basically no bass. Oh well, buying good headphones means to get the best out of them you need proper amp and dac, anyhow.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





xvampirex said:


> Well so far I've heard only good things about FiiO with a bit where critics who just HAVE to put down something give it thumbs down for some unknown reasons "I don't like it cause it's different" kind of things.
> 
> I'm betting on this E18 to be a good product and it seems like samsung have let me down twice in the sound department so far, Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Tab 3, the tab 3 doesn't seem to have a Wolfson DAC cause it distorts and basically no bass. Oh well, buying good headphones means to get the best out of them you need proper amp and dac, anyhow.


 
  No, I'm not saying fiio is bad. I mean, you are comparing a $300 amp that is highly regarded with a android DAC. It makes sense that the $300 amp is better.


----------



## XVampireX

So, anyone has got a release date? I think I found a distributor in Israel where I live so I'll be able to get them.


----------



## Change is Good

Its not even listed on Fiio website yet so who knows. Its been a while since James last posted anything about the E18.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Quote: 





xvampirex said:


> So, anyone has got a release date? I think I found a distributor in Israel where I live so I'll be able to get them.


 
   
  The Israeli distributor (Turtle) charges twice the price for every Fiio product. You'll be better off buying from mp4nation.


----------



## XVampireX

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> The Israeli distributor (Turtle) charges twice the price for every Fiio product. You'll be better off buying from mp4nation.


 

 How do you figure this please tell me? for example lets take in account $200 that the X3 costs in mp4nation, then we do google for 200 USD to ILS which turns out:
  723.38 Israeli New Sheqel

   

  Then we add tax: 853.58 ILS at 18% tax

   

  Then we add delivery which is at the least 20 USD, most often than not that's more... which is another almost 100 ILS, that doesn't turn out to be much more of a difference. Israel is used to paying these prices.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Turtle charges for the X3 alone 1161 ILS which is 321$ (and this is the price before S&H). On mp4nation you get the X3 for 200$ including shipping and a pair of Brainwavz that retail for around 50$ as an added bonus.
   
  And don't let anyone fool you - anything under 300$ including shipping is tax free as long as it's been ordered online and shipped via registered airmail and not express delivery such as DHL, UPS, FEDEX, etc.


----------



## XVampireX

So they are shipping for free?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Quote: 





xvampirex said:


> So they are shipping for free?


 
   
  Yes. I ordered a thing or two from them. Fiio products among them. Please read my previous post again - I just edited it.


----------



## XVampireX

Quote: 





hal rockwell said:


> Yes. I ordered a thing or two from them. Fiio products among them. Please read my previous post again - I just edited it.


 
  Great, but AFAIK, 75 USD is the limit before taxes apply... and that's coming from someone who has someone working in customs in Tel Aviv...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Everything I own is purchased online. It's not that the taxes in Israel are that high, it's that the sellers here use the buyers often gullibility to make 200% profit and use the taxes as an excuse. Taxes or no taxes - it's a chance worth taking. The only time I paid taxes for anything was when I received a shipment of three pairs of headphones via FEDEX and was taxed and fined 100$ because the idiot seller wrote an outrageously low price on the customs declaration and the customs clerk didn't fell for it.


----------



## Skolar311

Just found it for sale here. Although I'm in the U.S I'm not sure if I can order it.
  
 http://www.hifi-passion.de/product_info.php?info=p638_fiio-e18-kunlun-usb-dac-kopfhoererverstaerker-fuer-android.html&no_boost=1
  
 Does 169,00 Euro = $200 or so USD? I'm salivating if that's the actual cost!


----------



## drSeehas

skolar311 said:


> ...
> http://www.hifi-passion.de/product_info.php?info=p638_fiio-e18-kunlun-usb-dac-kopfhoererverstaerker-fuer-android.html&no_boost=1
> 
> Does 169,00 Euro = $200 or so USD? I'm salivating if that's the actual cost!


 
 But it says:


> *Der Preis von 169€ ist noch nicht offiziell und kann bis zum offiziellen Start korrigiert werden.*


 
 Euro exchange reference rate as at 5 September 2013: 1.3202, so 169 Euro = 223 USD.
 But it is including tax.


----------



## xero404

Subscribing! Fiio Rocky ended up dying and I think its time to step up to real dac/amp to go with my GS3.


----------



## kimvictor

Oh wait, E18 is out?


----------



## skyline315

kimvictor said:


> Oh wait, E18 is out?


 
  
 No, I'm not sure what's up with that link above.  Pre-order?
  
 Last official word I've heard from Fiio is that they plan to do a test run of them this month.  It got delayed thanks to some unexpected kinks in the lastest Android release and all of the attention they had focused on the X3.


----------



## Bytor123

So, here's a question that some of you may find daft, but...
 The new E18 will act as a DAC with Android, whereas with the iPod/iPhone it will only act as an amp...and yet the same music files could be on the Android device as the iPod/iPhone...is that right?


----------



## kimvictor

bytor123 said:


> So, here's a question that some of you may find daft, but...
> The new E18 will act as a DAC with Android, whereas with the iPod/iPhone it will only act as an amp...and yet the same music files could be on the Android device as the iPod/iPhone...is that right?


 
  
 we don't k.ow yet. fiio hasn't updated any info about them.


----------



## Bytor123

Thank you - So _in theory_ it could be so...?


----------



## steveoidm

Looking to get a new phone soon (android), but I'd like to ensure it is compatible with the e18. any idea when a compatibility list might be available? I will probably go for the note 3 if that works..


----------



## kimvictor

steveoidm said:


> Looking to get a new phone soon (android), but I'd like to ensure it is compatible with the e18. any idea when a compatibility list might be available? I will probably go for the note 3 if that works..


 
  
 I think most Samsung flagship works(S3, Note 2, S4...)


----------



## Ashade

Fiio E17 will probably work already with stock international Note III as is working with current S4.


----------



## hidaven

Great gobbly goo!


----------



## XVampireX

steveoidm: Get the galaxy s3 version, S4 has worse DAC to begin with and some silly stuff that doesn't matter too much unless you really need the IR stuff and the page flipping with your eyes/hands/etc... lol
  
 but honestly there are plenty of other great android phones, samsung are not the start and end all of smartphones.
  
 BTW, smartphones and headphones go together... We need Smart Headphones ^_^


----------



## xero404

Would't you be using the e18 to bypass the DAC altogether and use the one in the fiio? I'm on sprint so my current s3 will be using the cirrus chips instead of the wolfson chip in the international. I'll safely assume the s4 and the note 3 for sprint will also be using cirrus chips too....


----------



## XVampireX

Yes you would. But I said to start with.
  
 Also - Cheaper.
 Also - Better.


----------



## steveoidm

xvampirex said:


> steveoidm: Get the galaxy s3 version, S4 has worse DAC to begin with and some silly stuff that doesn't matter too much unless you really need the IR stuff and the page flipping with your eyes/hands/etc... lol
> 
> but honestly there are plenty of other great android phones, samsung are not the start and end all of smartphones.
> 
> BTW, smartphones and headphones go together... We need Smart Headphones ^_^


 
  
 I currently have the Note 1 and its a great phone but its a bit old now and there is no usb dac support so I would be looking at the note 3. The sony xperia z ultra looks awesome but is definitely a tablet rather than a phone, there is not chance that fits into anyone's pocket. HTC One max looks ok, although again it might just be a bit too big.
  
 Feel free to suggest alternatives ( with usb dac support  ), although I like the screen size of the note.


----------



## domsch1988

Hey,

i'm not sure how to confirm "general" usb dac support, but i own a HTC One X International Version. Yesterday i got my USB interface (Esi UGM96) to work without problems. You use a otg adapter, plug it in, the phone powers the interface and of you go. On stock rom and works with stock player app.
Only drawback is, that you can't controll volume via phone. It's fixed at 100%. So you'll need an amp behind that to regulate volume.
But in general, the HOX does work with dac's. Which is awesome since the HOX is known for it's bad internal audio...

Rock on
Dominik


----------



## Ashade

Nahhhh, come on! Note III is the way to go. 

Only hope the DAC is the same than in the current version. Man, that phone is gonna be sweet, the phone everybody was expecting with the s4 but with a higher screen.


----------



## Skolar311

Steveoidm, question, does it NEED to be a phone? Have you considered buying a DAP like the FiiO X3? It's an awesome device for music that supports 192k/24bit playback, supports several lossless formats, and would offer more clarity and less feedback than any phone could provide. The built in Wolfson WM8740 DAC is a very nice sounding chip.
  
 Just a thought.


----------



## steveoidm

I have, almost went for a colorfly, but spotify is just so damn handy, especially for discovering new music and having an almost never ending library at your fingertips. The extreme (320) rips seem good enough to my ears.

So although it needs spotify,I guess it doesn't have to be a phone, I was looking at the iPod touch, but I can't see any reason to carry another device.


----------



## steveoidm

domsch1988 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i'm not sure how to confirm "general" usb dac support, but i own a HTC One X International Version. Yesterday i got my USB interface (Esi UGM96) to work without problems. You use a otg adapter, plug it in, the phone powers the interface and of you go. On stock rom and works with stock player app.
> Only drawback is, that you can't controll volume via phone. It's fixed at 100%. So you'll need an amp behind that to regulate volume.
> ...




Sounds good. Does the spotify player output over USB too?


----------



## Change is Good

Try the sony walkmam f806. Its a droid dap and I'm extremely pleased with it.


----------



## domsch1988

steveoidm said:


> Sounds good. Does the spotify player output over USB too?



 


Can't confirm this right now. I forgot my 3.5 - 6.35 Adapter at home. I will test it this evening and come back at you.

Rock on
Dominik


----------



## Ashade

domsch1988 said:


> steveoidm said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good. Does the spotify player output over USB too?
> ...




I bet it does. It does on Galaxy Note II.


----------



## Parall3l

bytor123 said:


> Thank you - So _in theory_ it could be so...?


 
  
 Nope. iPhones don't simply output digital audio. You'll need something special like the CLAS or HP-P1


----------



## ebjarrell

Soooooooooooo, is the E18 for sale yet?


----------



## playdo2

How about AK4396 "Miracle" DAC? I own Audioengine D1 and I love the sound I get from this DAC.


----------



## playdo2

jamesfiio said:


> Yes, the E18 will comes with HID features, so you can control the play/pause/previous/next in E18 without turn on the screen on  Android phone.
> 
> The shape already decided, we now working in find a suitable DAC chip for it because too many FiiO model has WM8740. it is still very good, but
> 
> I am wondering whether we should choose a new DAC chip.


 
 How about AK4396 "Miracle" DAC? I own Audioengine D1 and I love the sound I get from this DAC.


----------



## JamesFiiO

The introduction of KUNLUN ( E18), will launch market soon.


----------



## xero404

Oh this is exciting! Glad I waited instead if getting a e17. Would the otg micro cable come with the e18?


----------



## ebjarrell

Well it's about time.  Been waiting on this for months.


----------



## JamesFiiO

xero404 said:


> Oh this is exciting! Glad I waited instead if getting a e17. Would the otg micro cable come with the e18?


 
  
 yes, 
  
 btw, why can't I make the picture more bigger now ?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

jamesfiio said:


> yes,
> 
> btw, why can't I make the picture more bigger now ?


 
  
 You can see the picture in its original size if you open it in a new tab.


----------



## JamesFiiO

I can change the display size before, but can't now.


----------



## HAN2929

This better work with android devices. Price point for this?


----------



## aerolord

How much improvement when it is only use as a portable amplifier vs E17?


----------



## Ashade

You can change the resolution manually on the html code. 

BTW, exciting news.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Is this better?
  


jamesfiio said:


> The introduction of KUNLUN ( E18), will launch market soon.


----------



## Ashade

That's awesome.


----------



## skyline315

I'm pretty excited.  Will it ship with a USB OTG cable?


----------



## Change is Good

James, will there be an LOD cable available to use this with the Sony Walkman F806 via WM port? Similar to how I use the L5 on the Walkman with my E12...


----------



## JamesFiiO

skyline315 said:


> I'm pretty excited.  Will it ship with a USB OTG cable?


 
  
 YES


----------



## JamesFiiO

han2929 said:


> This better work with android devices. Price point for this?


 
  
 MSRP will be about 149.9 in U.S


----------



## JamesFiiO

change is good said:


> James, will there be an LOD cable available to use this with the Sony Walkman F806 via WM port? Similar to how I use the L5 on the Walkman with my E12...


 
  
 sorry, the LOD for Sony is not included in the box


----------



## Ashade

jamesfiio said:


> MSRP will be about 149.9 in U.S




For this price i'm gonna seriously consider it!


----------



## drm870

Looking good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That said...I really hate to go off topic, but is there any word on the E19?


----------



## n0str3ss

ashade said:


> For this price i'm gonna seriously consider it!


 
 I think it is gonna be a sure buy for me, depending on the compatibility with other phones and the first reviews.


----------



## HAN2929

Now its the waiting game.... How *soon* is it going to be?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

I have a few questions:
  
 1. Can the android phone power the DAC whilst the battery powers the amplifier? I am confused as to why there is a difference in battery life between amplifier and amplifier+DAC usage.
  
 2. Can the device be charged and be used at the same time?
  
 3. Can the android phone charge the battery while it's being used? If your using an aftermarket 7500mah phone battery this can be a useful feature.
  
 4. Is the same amplifier that is being used in the Alpen being used in the E18?
  
 5. Does the E19 Everest work with a Galaxy S3?


----------



## JamesFiiO

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Can the android phone power the DAC whilst the battery powers the amplifier? I am confused as to why there is a difference in battery life between amplifier and amplifier+DAC usage.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 1, The phone can't power the E18. otherwise the battery life of the phone will be a problem.
  
 2, Sorry need to confirm with engineer.
  
 3, Not, it is the design of the Android Phone. 
  
 4, Not, better amp than E18, it is our new OP+Buf structure and the output power is about 300mW@32ohms and the sound quality is better.
  
 5, We stop the project of E19.


----------



## JamesFiiO

han2929 said:


> Now its the waiting game.... How *soon* is it going to be?


 
  
 next month will be available in China, Hong Kong and maybe U.S


----------



## Posmentis

I'm in, looks promising 
  
 Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> 4, Not, better amp than E18, it is our new OP+Buf structure and the output power is about 300mW@32ohms and the sound quality is better.


 
  
 This part I do not fully understand. So is it true that the AMP of the E17 is better than the AMP of the e18? If so, why should one buy the e18? The e17 is as good to drive through an OTG cable and USB Audio Recorder PRO (which also bypasses the limitation 16-bit/48kHz)?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

posmentis said:


> This part I do not fully understand. So is it true that the AMP of the E17 is better than the AMP of the e18? If so, why should one buy the e18? The e17 is as good to drive through an OTG cable and USB Audio Recorder PRO (which also bypasses the limitation 16-bit/48kHz)?


 
 No. They are saying the amp is better in the E18 due to a new design.


----------



## Craigerz

Hey have any of you guys heard anything on the Nexus 5 and if it'll have a built in DAC like the G2, also made by LG?


----------



## Posmentis

craigerz said:


> Hey have any of you guys heard anything on the Nexus 5 and if it'll have a built in DAC like the G2, also made by LG?


 
  
 Any digital device with an analog conector has a DAC... The DAC of the e18 is in any case better than those of a phone...


----------



## Craigerz

posmentis said:


> craigerz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey have any of you guys heard anything on the Nexus 5 and if it'll have a built in DAC like the G2, also made by LG?
> ...


 
  
 So...is the E18 out?


----------



## Posmentis

han2929 said:


> Now its the waiting game.... How *soon* is it going to be?


 
  
  


jamesfiio said:


> next month will be available in China, Hong Kong and maybe U.S


 
  
  


craigerz said:


> So...is the E18 out?


----------



## JamesFiiO

E18 can be used while charging.  anyway, the amp , the DAC in E18 is not the same class as E17. 
  
  
 [size=15.555556297302246px]                  DAC                     AMP                                           Power Output[/size]
  
 [size=15.555556297302246px]E17          WM8740              AD8397                                        250mW@32ohms[/size]
  
 [size=15.555556297302246px]E18          PCM1795             OPA1612+LMH6643X2                300mW@32ohms[/size]


----------



## Flav106

Will the E18 be compatible with the nexus7, the nexus 4 or any smatphone which usually don't work with a DAC without USB Recorder pro ?


----------



## Makiah S

jamesfiio said:


> E18 can be used while charging.  anyway, the amp , the DAC in E18 is not the same class as E17.
> 
> 
> [size=15.555556297302246px]                  DAC                     AMP                                           Power Output[/size]
> ...


 
  
 whoa PCM dac nice choice there  those things have a nice sound :3. I'm enjoying my m801 atm and I'm pretty sure it is also using a PCM dac.


----------



## DeeToti

I use an iPod Touch 5th generation to use with my headphones. Should I get the E17 or the E18 will work ALSO with iDevices?


----------



## DeeToti

Help please? James?


----------



## Ashade

As far as I know, Fiio is closed till October the 5th due to a national holiday week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 He might answer as part of the commercial branch of the brand, but I wouldn´t expect so.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

flav106 said:


> Will the E18 be compatible with the nexus7, the nexus 4 or any smatphone which usually don't work with a DAC without USB Recorder pro ?


 
  
 If it's not on the list of devices supported then it's likely it hasn't been tested. It will probably work with USB recorder pro but whether it works natively is up in the air because the Samsung devices listed all have legacy audio usb support and that's something special that Samsung added.


deetoti said:


> I use an iPod Touch 5th generation to use with my headphones. Should I get the E17 or the E18 will work ALSO with iDevices?


 
  
 The DAC will likely not work with iDevices because, as said earlier in this thread, you need to get the license from Apple and Fiio doesn't have that. This is also why DACs for Apple devices are so expensive.


----------



## JamesFiiO

for the Android phone which not listed to be supported by E18, it may still works with E18 but we have not tested all the Android phone by now. but we will update the list in the future depend on the feedback of our customers.


----------



## JamesFiiO

deetoti said:


> I use an iPod Touch 5th generation to use with my headphones. Should I get the E17 or the E18 will work ALSO with iDevices?


 
  
 sorry not caz the licence issue.


----------



## StanD

James:
   Looking at the image you posted for the E18, I noticed that the Drive Ability (recommended) Impedance is 16-150 Ohms. What happens to those of us that have 250 Ohm HP's like a Sennheiser HD600, etc.? Can you also give us  the voltage, current and power limits for the output at the common impedances, including 250 Ohms?
 Recently I've picked up an E12 amp and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Makiah S

jamesfiio said:


> sorry not caz the licence issue.


 
  
 U guys should know that, Apple is finnicky with everything they own, and if Fiio where to get the liscence I have a feeling the price would increase FAR more than what it would be worth to most of us


----------



## Sushiglobster

Hello. I have the LG G2 on Android 4.2.2 and it supports MHL and OTG. I just purchased some new Westone W4R IEMs and was hoping to get a great listening experience with a FiiO product and my G2.

Is there a FiiO product that will work for me? Mainly this new E18?


----------



## Ashade

I suppose the E18 will work. On the other hand, being 4.2.2, you might wanna try first the E17 that might work.Initially, the E07K wouldn't work.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Well, I'm pretty confident that the G2 will get 4.3 and even 4.4 pretty soon given it's LG's flagship smartphone. So by the time the E18 comes, my G2 may be updated.

What I don't understand is what happens when you plug something into the phone. Is there some kind of app that I need?


----------



## Ashade

When you plug through USB a DAC, all the sound is redirected through it, and you bypass the internal DAC and amp. The same that would happen in a computer.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Ah! Great! I was hoping it was something easy like that. 
  
 Is the E18 suppose to be light weight and thin? I have to figure out a way to trap it to my phone. I was thinking Velcro would work well so I can take it on and off.


----------



## Ashade

What people uses usually is elastic straps.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Ah, OK. Seems like a better choice.


----------



## Ashade

E18 is gonna be awesome. Regarding size an weight, approx like your phone.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Fantastic...is it idiotic to be streaming Google Music and using the E18? Along with my W4R? People seem to really love lossless around here.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> Fantastic...is it idiotic to be streaming Google Music and using the E18? Along with my W4R? People seem to really love lossless around here.


 
  
 Don't worry about what other people think, most of them couldn't tell the difference between a 320 kbps mp3 and a lossless file. I find IM (Intermodulation) and TIM (Transient Intermodulation) distortion more offensive. I've been using Google's streaming service (subscription) and have been able to listen to tons of music that I don't have. Their EQ stinks, but then again if you have a good set of HPs or IEMs you don't need their EQ. I've been using an E12 and if I want more bass, the boost on the amp is pretty good and it drives my HD600 rather well.
 What do you use for a DAP?


----------



## Sushiglobster

How do you turn off or avoid Google Music's EQ?

As for DAP, does that mean Digital Analog Player? If so, then I'm using the new LG G2. Fantastic phone by the way.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> How do you turn off or avoid Google Music's EQ?
> 
> As for DAP, does that mean Digital Analog Player? If so, then I'm using the new LG G2. Fantastic phone by the way.


 
  
 Goto Setting->Equalizer and you'll see the on/off switch as well as the 5 band sliders, Bass boost and 3D Effect sliders. Some phones that don't have the supporting drivers may not have EQ available (MusicFX). Yes you got DAP right, most new phones have MusicFX.
 Two good music player apps are:
 1) PowerAmp- Has a great UI and a 10 Band EQ where you can save your settings many times under names that you elect.
 2) Neutron MP - Has a lousy UI and a great parametric EQ which again you can save your settings many times. The EQ's UI is not good for visualizing the effect but man oh man is it good. You can set the low frequency shelf to 100 Hz, the Low Band Q to 0.7 and then crank up the gain. If you have good cans or IEMs and like bass, watch out.
 Sounds wise, I prefer Neutron. I wish Google's music player's EQ was a good as either of these.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Oh I see what you're saying. 

Well I learned that my LG G2 doesn't support MHL, rather it supports something called SlimPort. 

What does it take for a FiiO amp/DAC to connect to an Android phone? I think that's what I'm not understanding. What does my phone need yo have?


----------



## Ashade

I stream from Spotify in high quality. As stated, I doubt many people can tell the difference with flac.
  
 What do you need to connect your phone? An OTG micro USB to mini USB cable. That's all.


----------



## Sushiglobster

And automatically Android will see the new amp/DAC and music will automatically start streaming through the OTG cable?


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> Oh I see what you're saying.
> 
> Well I learned that my LG G2 doesn't support MHL, rather it supports something called SlimPort.
> 
> What does it take for a FiiO amp/DAC to connect to an Android phone? I think that's what I'm not understanding. What does my phone need yo have?


 
  
 Some android phones can and others cannot. There's something about I/O channel numbering that causes problems, e.g. US Samsung Galaxy S3 - no go. The upcoming E18 is supposed to address those issues. There's a separate app,something called "USB Audio Recorder PRO" that you can try the trial version and see if it works for you. I don't know if the app is any good, but I don't want to have special app for using a USB DAC, The only other option is to root your device, Or wait for the E18 and see what others with your phone experience. See what the Lab Rats (early adopters) run into before taking a leap.
EDIT: In any case you might require an OTG cable.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Well I am rooted...and I totally agree that a 3rd party app just to get all if this goodness working should be unnecessary. The FiiO E18 sounds promising. Hopefully it enhances my G2 by working out if the box. It should considering its a new generation of phone and a new generation of amp/DAC.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Can Fiio please update this thread when they officially release in China.


----------



## Skolar311

sushiglobster said:


> Ah! Great! I was hoping it was something easy like that.
> 
> Is the E18 suppose to be light weight and thin? I have to figure out a way to trap it to my phone. I was thinking Velcro would work well so I can take it on and off.


 
  
  
 Don't use the rubber bands... I personally hate them. The velcro works very well like you mentioned. Just make sure you find low-profile heavy duty velcro. Here's some shots of my E12 with my Motorola Atrix 2 secured by velco. It allows me to use the full touchscreen of the phone, without having to move the stupid rubber band around.


----------



## Sushiglobster

skolar311 said:


> Don't use the rubber bands... I personally hate them. The velcro works very well like you mentioned. Just make sure you find low-profile heavy duty velcro. Here's some shots of my E12 with my Motorola Atrix 2 secured by velco. It allows me to use the full touchscreen of the phone, without having to move the stupid rubber band around.




Excellent! This is exactly what I envisioned!


----------



## Skolar311

sushiglobster said:


> Excellent! This is exactly what I envisioned!


 
  
 Great  I love the clean look and ease of use. Those rubber bands are too obtrusive (IMO).


----------



## Sushiglobster

So, when is this E18 due out?


----------



## JamesFiiO

stand said:


> James:
> Looking at the image you posted for the E18, I noticed that the Drive Ability (recommended) Impedance is 16-150 Ohms. What happens to those of us that have 250 Ohm HP's like a Sennheiser HD600, etc.? Can you also give us  the voltage, current and power limits for the output at the common impedances, including 250 Ohms?
> Recently I've picked up an E12 amp and am very pleased with it.


 
  
  
 About the drive ability, there are not standard about how manufacturer should describe it.  when we developed our first amp E3, the user manual said it can drive up to 300ohms headphones, yes, we did it before. cause some high impedance headphones has very high sensitivity and sound quite good with
  
 E3. but now we used new standard to described the drive ability of our Amps/DACs/DAPs, and for 300mW output, we think it will be more safe to say it can drive up to 150ohms headphones. below is some specification of E18
  
 Max output Voltage: 8.4 Vp-p @32ohms and @250ohms
 Max output Volateg: 3.0 Vrms @32ohms and @250ohms
 Max output current:  250mA (peak), 93mA@32ohms, 12mA@250ohms
 Max output power : 280mW@32ohms, 36mW@250ohms
  
 BTW, I will suggest you have a look at this article* Tips on how to choose a suitable amplifier for your beloved headphone*
 ​


----------



## StanD

jamesfiio said:


> About the drive ability, there are not standard about how manufacturer should describe it.  when we developed our first amp E3, the user manual said it can drive up to 300ohms headphones, yes, we did it before. cause some high impedance headphones has very high sensitivity and sound quite good with
> 
> E3. but now we used new standard to described the drive ability of our Amps/DACs/DAPs, and for 300mW output, we think it will be more safe to say it can drive up to 150ohms headphones. below is some specification of E18
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks James. I messed up on the impedance, it's 300 Ohms, not 250 Ohms. Do you have the specs at 300 Ohms.
 I also have an E12 and would appreciate the same information for that amp. The specs on the web page for Max Output Vp-p and Max  Current do not specify at what impedance.
 Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Just curious, it looks like the E18 was expect out in July (reading through early posts in this thread) and here we are in October now. If this product is delayed again or doesn't come out for another few months...are there any good alternatives to look at? From other companies and stuff?


----------



## Ashade

At the price it is going to come out... I would say Fiio E07K and E17.  I don't think you will find anything at that price in other company, or at least I don't know it.

EDIT: you can check something from iBasso as well.


----------



## JamesFiiO

sorry, there are some very small bugs so we need to fix the bugs first ( something relate to charge feature ) but it should launch market in the coming soon.


----------



## NightAngelz

jamesfiio said:


> sorry, there are some very small bugs so we need to fix the bugs first ( something relate to charge feature ) but it should launch market in the coming soon.


 
  
 What about E19?


----------



## Ashade

nightangelz said:


> What about E19?




Apparently is completely frozen.

Guys, no company gives as much information about the new products before being released as Fiio does and it is because of the people getting disappointed or excessively excited etc. I really appreciate them having this information even if in the end the projects are delayed or cancelled. Let's try to understand that this things happen and appreciate them to share that much information with us. I would love to see this keep happening in the future. Let's try to be patient with them.


----------



## Skolar311

ashade said:


> Apparently is completely frozen.
> 
> Guys, no company gives as much information about the new products before being released as Fiio does and it is because of the people getting disappointed or excessively excited etc. I really appreciate them having this information even if in the end the projects are delayed or cancelled. Let's try to understand that this things happen and appreciate them to share that much information with us. I would love to see this keep happening in the future. Let's try to be patient with them.


 
  
  
 Perfectly said.
  
 FiiO, take all the time you need to get it right! And thanks for keeping us constantly informed! 
 In the end, I'd rather have a reliable product which I've come to expect from FiiO!


----------



## Sushiglobster

So, I'm using an LG G2 as my DAP. The E18 looks promising, but I started thinking about it. How do I know if I need an amp/DAC? My LG G2 features a Wolfson DAC capable of 24/192..... However the only time audio gets that is when I'm playing .wav or other lossless files. All of my music is streaming at 320kbps via Google Music. I'm not sure I'll ever get to hear 24/192 come from my phone with Google Music unless the Android community comes up with a way to force 24/192 playback. 

So my question, does an external amp/DAC benefit my situation? Or would an external amplifier suffice? I'm on the fence the more I think about it.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> So, I'm using an LG G2 as my DAP. The E18 looks promising, but I started thinking about it. How do I know if I need an amp/DAC? My LG G2 features a Wolfson DAC capable of 24/192..... However the only time audio gets that is when I'm playing .wav or other lossless files. All of my music is streaming at 320kbps via Google Music. I'm not sure I'll ever get to hear 24/192 come from my phone with Google Music unless the Android community comes up with a way to force 24/192 playback.
> 
> So my question, does an external amp/DAC benefit my situation? Or would an external amplifier suffice? I'm on the fence the more I think about it.


 
 Depending on your cans, an amp can make a big difference. In fact right now I'm listening to my Google Music streaming subscription from my Galaxy S3, through a FiiO E12 amp on to my Sennheiser HD600 cans. These cans are 300 Ohms and require an amp, the sound is delightful. I like the bass boost on the E12 as it doesn't mess up the mid bass. This setup provides plenty of low end without using the dismal EQ on the Google Music Player. In fact I use this amp for it's sound profile with cans or IEMs that the phone can actually drive as I prefer the results. The E18 might provide a step up from the DAC in the US version of the Galaxy S3 and bypass the phone's amp altogether. So I might go through the E18 and then onto the E12 if the E18's amp doesn't appeal to me. I think FiiO provides a good balance of price and performance.
 What do you use for cans or IEM's?


----------



## Sushiglobster

I just purchased some Westone W4r IEMs. I've been using them for about 3 days now and they sound great, but I really think my G2 is having some difficulty making them sing.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> I just purchased some Westone W4r IEMs. I've been using them for about 3 days now and they sound great, but I really think my G2 is having some difficulty making them sing.


 
 With the below specs I would think that they must be loud enough. What is it about the sound that makes you think that they need to be driven harder? Is there something that you feel needs a tweak by EQ?

Sensitivity: 118 dB SPL @ 1Mw
Impedance: 31 ohms @ 1kHz
  
 I have a pair of Sony XBA-3 BA IEMs which from the below you can see is not as sensitive as the Westones and has an impedance low enough that might get close to challenging some phones or DAPs. Amping them helps a little but they can get along without being amped on my phone. My HD600's are 300 Ohm so the phone just can't get the voltage swing necessary to drive them.

Impedance : 12 ohms at 1 kHz
Sensitivity (db) : 108 dB/mW


----------



## Change is Good

sushiglobster said:


> I just purchased some Westone W4r IEMs. I've been using them for about 3 days now and they sound great, but I really think my G2 is having some difficulty making them sing.


I have the 4r paired with my F806 and E12. Boy do they sing!!!


----------



## Change is Good

stand said:


> With the below specs I would think that they must be loud enough. What is it about the sound that makes you think that they need to be driven harder? Is there something that you feel needs a tweak by EQ?
> 
> Sensitivity: 118 dB SPL @ 1Mw
> 
> ...


Benefiting from amping and "singing" to me are two different things. They get loud with the F806 alone... but don't sound as full and engaging.


----------



## StanD

change is good said:


> Benefiting from amping and "singing" to me are two different things. They get loud with the F806 alone... but don't sound as full and engaging.


 
 When Sushiglobster said, "I really think my G2 is having some difficulty making them sing," that made me think that either the phone can't drive them or he's looking to alter the sound profile, perhaps by EQ.
 Perhaps he can explain better what he meant.


----------



## Sushiglobster

change is good said:


> Benefiting from amping and "singing" to me are two different things. They get loud with the F806 alone... but don't sound as full and engaging.


 
  
 Well, let me clarify here. Yes, my IEMs do get pretty loud. However they don't sound so full or engaging.  
  
  


stand said:


> When Sushiglobster said, "I really think my G2 is having some difficulty making them sing," that made me think that either the phone can't drive them or he's looking to alter the sound profile, perhaps by EQ.
> Perhaps he can explain better what he meant.


 
  
 I don't have the technical specs on my phone's audio output capabilities. However, I do think my phone is struggling to drive my IEMs. I say this because I have to crank them near max volume to achieve a more enjoyable listening experience. At the same time though the volume is quite loud and fatiguing. This is what makes me think an amplifier is needed. Loud Volume and Drive I think are two different things. Perhaps I'm wrong in my thinking? 
  
 What I'm going to do in a few minutes, is plug my IEMs into my DENON AVR (Model: X4000) I need to see if there is large notable difference in Drive. My AVR should be more than capable of driving my Westone W4R IEMs.


----------



## Change is Good

sushiglobster said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong in my thinking?


 
  
 You are not wrong in your thinking. The 4R definitely benefits from amping...
  
 Like I said, I have the 4R paired with the E12 via LOD out of my F806. Lovin it...


----------



## scrypt

jamesfiio said:


> sorry, there are some very small bugs so we need to fix the bugs first ( something relate to charge feature ) but it should launch market in the coming soon.


 
  
 I read this yesterday and wanted to respond, but I was in an area which apparently lacked T-Mobile coverage.
  
 Now that others have responded, I'll echo the sentiment which was fresh the day before:  Delay your release if necessary, James, and don't worry about it.  Quality control is important.
  
 The same impatience which provokes people to post that they're losing interest in the _release_ of a product will make them lose interest in the product entirely (and the company that makes it) if the released is premature.
  
* * * *​  
 One reason that development of the E19 might have halted is because of new developments in portable audio.  Certain new Android smartphones advertise 24-bit 192k playback (the Note III, the G2, etc.), which means that the external DACs we buy will have to be at least as high-resolution as the DACs in our smartphones. 
  
 Obviously, a new generation of devices is here and, with it, a new generation of portable DAC/Amps.  A fair number of current DACs already boast features such as DSD playback. 
  
 Perhaps the people at Fiio are thinking about that and planning their next products accordingly.


----------



## steveting99

scrypt said:


> One reason that development of the E19 might have halted is because of new developments in portable audio.  Certain new Android smartphones advertise 24-bit 192k playback (the Note III, the G2, etc.), which means that the external DACs we buy will have to be at least as high-resolution as the DACs in our smartphones.
> 
> Obviously, a new generation of devices is here and, with it, a new generation of portable DAC/Amps.  A fair number of current DACs already boast features such as DSD playback.
> 
> Perhaps the people at Fiio are thinking about that and planning their next products accordingly.


 
  
 I'm glad to read the above. The direction by smartphone manufacturers' are going in the right direction in regards to high fidelity sound.Whether this is for spec up-manship so they stand out among the crowded market, or genuine improvement in features, I can't really say. But it's good for those who are looking for quality sound. People are willing to pay for high quality screens incorporated in smartphones and that's now reached a high enough standard that makes it hard to back. Within a few years, high quality audio will be a standard feature - I'm hoping.
  
 Steve


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> Well, let me clarify here. Yes, my IEMs do get pretty loud. However they don't sound so full or engaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The impedance and sensitivity specs of your Westone's look like they are ideal for being driven by phones and portable devices. You shouldn't have to crank them, but then again you said that they were loud and fatiguing. By fatiguing do you mean too much treble, resonant peaks (silibants)?
 Try your Westones on another cellphone or DAP. Read some reviews of your IEM, perhaps the information you need is there. Does you phone work well with other cans or IEMs? Maybe one or both of them (IEM or phone) are defective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Good luck and let us know how this works out.


----------



## scrypt

You might be interested in this preview of the E18 brought to you by ClieOS:
  
In Ear Matters: Preview of the FiiO E18 Kunlun: Surprise, Surprise
  

  
 Gain and bass controls:
  

  
 The analog in which doubles as a line out:
  

  
 Note the accessories:
  

  
The details are quite interesting -- follow the link for those and for more pictures.


----------



## Ashade

scrypt said:


> You might be interested in this preview of the E18 brought to you by ClieOS.




Greatly appreciated. 

I'm going to enjoy those bigger bands in my note.


----------



## scrypt

ashade said:


> Greatly appreciated.


 
 You're welcome, Ashade!
  
 BTW:  ClieOS also started a thread on head-fi in which he reposted his review.  He published larger versions of the photos than I did, so you might want to have a look (and also give his thread some support):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685414/preview-fiio-e18-kunlun-surprise-surprise


----------



## carpler

Hi to evereybody!
 I'm new here, but I read this forum very often.
  
 I love listen music in "portable" way, so I'm looking for info about a dac to be connected to an Android device.
 In about a month my wife must to replace her Galaxy S with a new smartphone so my idea is to use it as a portable player, without the phone section.
 The phone mounts already the rom cyanogenmod (the last 10.1.3 with 4.2.x Android version).
 I am very interested in the products Fiio: Models E17 and E18 seem to really do for me.
  
 What I don't understand is: under what conditions the dac is recognized by Android? Is enough a recent version of Android or is otherwise necessary to modify the kernel (or something else)?
  
 Another thing I do not understand is if you need a special player to be able to use the DAC?
  
 In the preview posted above I read:
 "On Android, you might not get the full 24/96 but limited to 16/44.1 depends on what your Android can support."
 Can someone explain me better this point? With the Galaxy S and cyano I would be able to take full power of the E18? How?
 And this is possible also for the E17 or not? I read that the E17 model requires more battery energy...
  
 I know that here in the forum there are many post about this, but I've not found the answers for my question.
  
 Ah, by the way: still no debut day for the E18?
  
 Many thanks!


----------



## Sachigatsu

look like a custom E12, Nice


----------



## Change is Good

James, can you guys_ please _make an angled miscro usb cable to use with the Sony Walkman LOD port. I would love to use my Sony F806 with the E18's DAC...


----------



## scrypt

change is good said:


> James, can you guys_ please _make an angled miscro usb cable to use with the Sony Walkman LOD port. I would love to use my Sony F806 with the E18's DAC...


 
  
 That request seems a tad specific, don't you think?  One problem with Fiio's making a short angled cable is that it might only work with a few specific devices, which wouldn't be especially profitable for them unless such devices were popular to the point of being ubiquitous.
  
 Scroll down to the bottom of this page and you'll see what I mean:
  
http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


----------



## TekeRugburn

I think right angled micro USB otg cables would be awesome if it was included


----------



## Change is Good

Well, it doesnt necessarily have to be short and angled. I can deal with something like the L5 but with a micro usb replacing the 3.5mm so I can use my walkman with the E18's DAC.

It also doesnt have to be included. I am willing to purchase seperately like I did with the L5 when I bought the E12.


----------



## scrypt

A separate right-angled USB cable with a reasonable amount of length for most portable devices sounds like a good idea for a separate product, Mr. Good.  As you say, I can't see its being included with the E18, though.
  
 I must have been a Hank fatigued when I read your post last night, since I interpreted it to mean you wanted James to include a right-angled USB cable designed for your F806!
  
 Personally, I'd like an array of 85-degree .7" OTG cables arranged chromatically from violet to puce in a limited-edition red and white tin with the words _Mutilation Is Slimming_ emblazoned on the right side.


----------



## Change is Good

Hold the sarcasm.

Is it so difficult to make a cable to use the E18's DAC to use with the Sony Walkmans? No one is implying that they should be included. And yes, I may have asked a bit much when I asked for them to be angled as well. But really, is it that hard?

The walkman has a similar port to the ipods and iphones... and those are angled in Fiio's inventory.

So why not do the walkmans some justice since the E18 is designed for android devices (yes I know its more inclined towards phones). Fiio has an L5 LOD cable already designed for the walkmans with a 3.5mm end... so why not a micro usb end to use with the E18?

I'm no cable nut... but it doesnt seem like rocket science.


----------



## StanD

scrypt said:


> A separate right-angled USB cable with a reasonable amount of length for most portable devices sounds like a good idea for a separate product, Mr. Good.  As you say, I can't see its being included with the E18, though.
> 
> I must have been a Hank fatigued when I read your post last night, since I interpreted it to mean you wanted James to include a right-angled USB cable designed for your F806!
> 
> Personally, I'd like an array of 85-degree .7" OTG cables arranged chromatically from violet to puce in a limited-edition red and white tin with the words _Mutilation Is Slimming_ emblazoned on the right side.


 
 I'm sure that you can get a set from Monster.


----------



## scrypt

change is good said:


> Hold the sarcasm.


 
  
 I might have held back my sarcasm if (i) I had had any or (ii) my joke had been made at your expense. 
  
 Note that my comment about over-specificity came after an admission that I'd misunderstood you:
  


> Originally posted by *That Scrypt Person*
> 
> I must have been a Hank fatigued when I read your post last night, since I interpreted it to mean you wanted James to include a right-angled USB cable designed for your F806!


 
  
 In other words, I was so fatigued that I misread you as requesting an _included cable designed specifically for your model of Sony music player_.  Since you weren't asking for anything that ridiculous, the subsequent joke was at _my_ expense, not yours. 
  
 Luckily, I have an imaginary trust fund to cover not only the expense but the attendant legal fees.
  


stand said:


> I'm sure that you can get a set from Monster.


 
  
 Or from Nintendo, if I can convince them to confect micro-OTG cables to match their Baskin Robbins assortment of styli:


----------



## carpler

In agreement with those reported on the official page:
Fiio E18 - Official page
 the E18 can work with smartphone with USB OTG function.
  
 Remains to be seen whether in addition to the functionality of USB host, the smartphone also has to supply power via USB and the E18 can work with the power of the internal battery.
  
 I ask this because I've got a Galaxy S with cyanogenmod: with a specific kernel I can add this feature to my phone, but I know that the GS can not provide power via USB...


----------



## Kuhl

carpler said:


> In agreement with those reported on the official page:
> Fiio E18 - Official page
> the E18 can work with smartphone with USB OTG function.
> 
> ...


 

 The E18 has a built in 3500Mah battery. Voodoo Sound should also be able to use the Dac function when you activate it in the voodoo sound settings.


----------



## scrypt

carpler said:


> I ask this because I've got a Galaxy S with cyanogenmod: with a specific kernel I can add this feature to my phone, but I know that the GS can not provide power via USB...


 
  
 Which iteration of the Galaxy S do you own? If it's an S3 or S4, you ought to be able to use a Qi charger provided you install a wireless charging receiver.
  
 From what I've read, Qi charging doesn't disrupt normal use and we know it doesn't require the USB port, so I'd imagine you could use any DAC and charge your phone that way.
  
 I was just contemplating buying the official Qi charger when I returned to this thread and saw your post.


----------



## carpler

Thank you scrypt for your answer.
  
 I think that I can use the E18 with Galaxy S and a specific kernel.
 A made a question directly to Fiio support about this. Here is they answer:
  
 "_*When E18 works as a DAC for the smartphone, the phone will not provide power for the E18. That is to say, the E18 will not consume the power of the smartphone when the E18 plays a role of DAC. Moreover, if you choose the external charger function by changing the switch,  the E18 can provide the power for the smartphone."*_
  
 This is confirmed also on the official page: in the specification section is possible to read
 "Battery life: 25 hours (amp only); 12 hours (AMP & DAC)."
 So it seems that will be enough to enable the USB OTG function on the phone and the E18 can work also if the smartphone is not able to supply power via USB.
  
 In the same mail, here is the answer by Fiio about when the E18 comes out:
  
 "_*The E18 will start the trial-production in these days and firstly in China.*_"
  
 The official dealer of Fiio products here in Italy says me that in Europe the DAC/AMP will be available in the first days of december and will sell for 159€.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

> Spoiler: Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So when the E18 works with a laptop is it going to only be able to work on battery or will the laptop power the DAC in those circumstances?


----------



## JamesFiiO

carpler said:


> Thank you scrypt for your answer.
> 
> I think that I can use the E18 with Galaxy S and a specific kernel.
> A made a question directly to Fiio support about this. Here is they answer:
> ...


 
  
 Yes, we aleady sell the E18 in China and Hong Kong, and will launch market in other region before X'mas


----------



## JamesFiiO

tenmoonsnorth said:


> So when the E18 works with a laptop is it going to only be able to work on battery or will the laptop power the DAC in those circumstances?


 
  
  
 there are two micro usb socket , one for USB DAC and one for Power supply . so there are two workind mode with PC/Laptop.
  
 1, The E18 is powered by the battery, and will has better sound performance compare with powered by USB power from PC/Laptop.
  
 2, The E18 is powered by PC/Laptop, but you need to connect the E18 with PC/Laptop with two USB cable . one for USB charging and one for power.


----------



## drSeehas

jamesfiio said:


> ... you need to connect the E18 with PC/Laptop with two USB cable . *one for USB charging and one for power*.


 
 ??? What is the difference between _charging_ and _power_?


----------



## scrypt

drseehas said:


> ??? What is the difference between _charging_ and _power_?


 
 If I'm not mistaken, power fuels the operation of the E18's DAC with the PC while charging fills the E18's battery.  That way, you can do two things at once -- listen while charging.
  
 Still, James has said that _not_ charging the E18 and using its battery for DAC power will sound better than powering it with the PC itself -- an idea that has applied to other battery-driven DACs in the past.


----------



## kayza

drseehas said:


> ??? What is the difference between _charging_ and _power_?



I am going to assume he meant to say that 1 USB connection is for the dac connection, and the other (charging USB port on the e18) is for power only. So I would assume you can connect to pic and use the dac with just the USB plugged into the dac USB port of the e18, and then the e18 would run off battery. Adding the second USB port connection on the e18 could be plugged into either the computer to recharge, or probably also into a wall outlet or really any USB source, since it is seeking power only. Again, my interpretation of James' response.


----------



## scrypt

We're croaking up the same lily pad, as it were.
  
 Still no word of confirmation from the DAC maven his he-self.  James must be one assiduous foont.


----------



## Zucchi13

I'm very interested to buy this e18. I've got two questions:

First: does It works with Samsung galaxy s2? Have you got any feedback of e18 working correctly as a dac? Does It read the file and process It without any process made by the internal chip of the Phone? 
Second: if i connect It to the Phone, It will automatically charge my Phone? Isn't possibile only to connect It without charging the Phone? 

P. S. Sorry for my poor english


----------



## mc314

Hello,
  
 I'm not very familiar with the circuitry such as the DAC chips and operational amps used.
  
 Would someone mind telling me how the ones in the E18 stack up against those in the X3 player and what I could expect in terms of sound quality between the two? (I have neither now and just play directly from laptop to Beyer DT 660)


----------



## Zucchi13

zucchi13 said:


> I'm very interested to buy this e18. I've got two questions:
> 
> First: does It works with Samsung galaxy s2? Have you got any feedback of e18 working correctly as a dac? Does It read the file and process It without any process made by the internal chip of the Phone?
> Second: if i connect It to the Phone, It will automatically charge my Phone? Isn't possibile only to connect It without charging the Phone?
> ...





> Sorry, another question: will Fiio e18, connected with an Android phone via usb-otg, play music in 96kHz/24bit or only in 44.1/16 because of Android native limitation?


----------



## drSeehas

scrypt said:


> ... James must be one assiduous foont.


 
 What is a "foont"?


----------



## seong gyun

I want high spec dac.  Also many user too Do not mind Price. Choice top spec dac !


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

seong gyun said:


> I want high spec dac.  Also many user too Do not mind Price. Choice top spec dac !


 

 Actually, many do care about price.


----------



## zachgraz

Here is one of the first E18 owners.
  
 I visited FiiO at the Hong Kong Electronics fair a few days ago and bought myself a E18.
 Awesome little thing.
  
 I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 Android 4.1.2 with Boeffla Kernel. When I connect the FiiO E18 it takes a few seconds and it works flawlessly right away.
  
 Does it sound great ? Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 How does it sound compared to the Galaxy S3 (optimized Boeffla Kernel): The sound is faster and much more detailed. It sounds quite transparent and punchy, resolution is quite superior.
  
 I use Poweramp and Neutron music players on my phone and good news is that both app's Equalizers do work even when listening via the E18. Only kernel EQs and other sound tweaks within the phone's kernel are bypassed.
  
 I have not had the time to try all the other features of the E18 yet but all I can say is that I liked the E18 right from the start.
  
 If you have any questions regarding the FiiO E18 I can try to answer them from an end user's standpoint.
  
 Btw. I have never owned any of the other FiiO devices so I cannot compare the sound quality/signature to other FiiO products.




 Guenther


----------



## Zucchi13

zachgraz said:


> Here is one of the first E18 owners.
> 
> I visited FiiO at the Hong Kong Electronics fair a few days ago and bought myself a E18.
> Awesome little thing.
> ...


 
 Thanks for your feedback! I've got two questions:

 1- Does the device take out the music file and process it in 24bit/96kHz, or it doesn't bypass android's native limit to 44.1kHz/16bit?

 2- If i connect Fiio e18 to the Phone, It will automatically charge my Phone? Isn't possibile only to connect It as a dac without charging the Phone?

 Sorry for bad english


----------



## zachgraz

zucchi13 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I've got two questions:
> 
> 1- Does the device take out the music file and process it in 24bit/96kHz, or it doesn't bypass android's native limit to 44.1kHz/16bit?
> 
> ...


 
  
 1.) i have no clue.
 2.) In USB OTG mode it does not charge the phone. There is a switch on the bottom DAC<->CHG where you can select either Play mode or Charging mode.


----------



## carpler

zachgraz said:


> Here is one of the first E18 owners.
> 
> I visited FiiO at the Hong Kong Electronics fair a few days ago and bought myself a E18.
> Awesome little thing.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this feedback!
 Some questions.
 How much you paid it?
 When you connect the DAC non settings is needed to work with your favorite player?


----------



## Zucchi13

zachgraz said:


> 1.) i have no clue.
> 2.) In USB OTG mode it does not charge the phone. There is a switch on the bottom DAC<->CHG where you can select either Play mode or Charging mode.



Thank you very much


----------



## carpler

zucchi13 said:


> 1- Does the device take out the music file and process it in 24bit/96kHz, or it doesn't bypass android's native limit to 44.1kHz/16bit?


 
  
 About this question, I asked to Fiio support how is possibile to see the current sample rate because there is no display as in E07K and E17 models.
 Here is the answer I received:
  
 "_*Yes, the E18 doesn't have the screen which could display the sample rate directly. Did you have a E17 in hand? If so, because the E18 has the Coaxial output, then you can connect the E18's Coaxial output with your E17, then you can know the current sample rate.*_"
  
 So to know the sample rate you must connect the E18 to another DAC that can display this info on a display.
 Not so easy if you don't have another dac in hand...


----------



## zachgraz

carpler said:


> Thanks for this feedback!
> Some questions.
> How much you paid it?
> When you connect the DAC non settings is needed to work with your favorite player?


 
  
 I would'nt be fair to say how much I paid. It was a trade fair so the price was low.
  
 Interestingly with my phone nothing needs to be changed in settings. I just connect the E18 via the USB OTG cable and that's it.
 I just start Poweramp or Neutron, press play and sound output is via FiiO. I never thought it would be that easy.


----------



## Zucchi13

carpler said:


> About this question, I asked to Fiio support how is possibile to see the current sample rate because there is no display as in E07K and E17 models.
> Here is the answer I received:
> 
> "_*Yes, the E18 doesn't have the screen which could display the sample rate directly. Did you have a E17 in hand? If so, because the E18 has the Coaxial output, then you can connect the E18's Coaxial output with your E17, then you can know the current sample rate.*_"
> ...



Unfortunately i don't have any dac actually. 
Waiting for some answer to my question by some owner..


----------



## scrypt

zachgraz said:


> Here is one of the first E18 owners.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding the FiiO E18 I can try to answer them from an end user's standpoint.


 
 Do you own a wireless charger and, if so, have you tried using it, your S3, a wireless charger, a receiver (either the OEM wireless back cover or a third-party receiver placed over the battery) and the E18 together?  My understanding is that the E18's charger doesn't kick in while you're listening to the DAC section.  I'd love to know if a Qi charger does.


----------



## zachgraz

scrypt said:


> Do you own a wireless charger and, if so, have you tried using it, your S3, a wireless charger, a receiver (either the OEM wireless back cover or a third-party receiver placed over the battery) and the E18 together?  My understanding is that the E18's charger doesn't kick in while you're listening to the DAC section.  I'd love to know if a Qi charger does.


 
  
 Sorry I am not using such a charger so I don't know.
 Right, while using the E18 as a DAC it does not charge the phone.


----------



## shirazir

Anyone know where in HK I can get one? Are they in most of the retail shops or only directly from Fiio at the moment?


----------



## zachgraz

I think it is better to ask FiiO. The only place I saw one in HK was at one of the headphone stores at Golden Arcade Computer centre. The store is almost opposite DMA Audio store.


----------



## Rayzilla

shirazir said:


> Anyone know where in HK I can get one? Are they in most of the retail shops or only directly from Fiio at the moment?



I was at the Wan Chai electronics mall last week and one of the shops told me that they were expecting it in about a month. I would like to know if it can be had sooner here in HK as well.


----------



## zachgraz

rayzilla said:


> I was at the Wan Chai electronics mall last week and one of the shops told me that they were expecting it in about a month. I would like to know if it can be had sooner here in HK as well.


 
 As I said it is in stock in a store at Golden Arcade Computer Centre. And today a saw it at one of the shops at basement floor of Prosperity Building in Mong Kok. Entering from Nelson Street I think it was the second shop on the left.


----------



## twister6

zucchi13 said:


> Unfortunately i don't have any dac actually.
> Waiting for some answer to my question by some owner..


 
  
 Now, here is a thought.  Info display is out of E18 in comparison to E17.  Display adds thickness, weight, battery drain, and extra cost - perhaps that was a rational behind removing it.  But with usb OTG connection where your smartphone is a host and E18 is a peripheral device, why wouldn't the host can have an access with a remote display through some kind of an app/widget?  Wouldn't it make sense to develop such app/widget to work along with E18 to monitor all the extra internal functions?  Just a wishful thinking...


----------



## twister6

zachgraz said:


> As I said it is in stock in a store at Golden Arcade Computer Centre. And today a saw it at one of the shops at basement floor of Prosperity Building in Mong Kok. Entering from Nelson Street I think it was the second shop on the left.


 
  
 Can you please post a picture of your phone next to E18?  Would be great to see how does it look stacked.


----------



## zachgraz

twister6 said:


> Can you please post a picture of your phone next to E18?  Would be great to see how does it look stacked.


 

 Ehhhm, sorry the only cam i have right now is that of my smartphone. Pls check CliOS' preview for size comparision or FiiO's product page: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000049935442&MenuID=105026002
 The E18 fits nicely under my Galaxy S3. In fact it's just a bit shorter than Galaxy S3/S4 and about the same in width.


----------



## Zucchi13

twister6 said:


> Now, here is a thought.  Info display is out of E18 in comparison to E17.  Display adds thickness, weight, battery drain, and extra cost - perhaps that was a rational behind removing it.  But with usb OTG connection where your smartphone is a host and E18 is a peripheral device, why wouldn't the host can have an access with a remote display through some kind of an app/widget?  Wouldn't it make sense to develop such app/widget to work along with E18 to monitor all the extra internal functions?  Just a wishful thinking...


 

 This is a great idea! Hope Fiio would develop an app where we can find these informations!


----------



## twister6

zucchi13 said:


> This is a great idea! Hope Fiio would develop an app where we can find these informations!


 
  
 I already emailed to them directly this request


----------



## shirazir

Does anybody have James's email address? If so could someone PM it to me? It would be much appreciated. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## asdfvtn

Just a couple questions regarding the E18.. if I'm using this on my computer, would I be able to plug my 3.5mm microphone into this? If not, could I use a microphone /headphone merger cord and stick it into the headphone Jack? 
Also- price? I saw somebody mention around 180, but for some reason I keep thinking 150. Can anybody clarify?


----------



## bowei006

Just got the E18 in


----------



## Change is Good

^^^
  
 I am sooo jealous...


----------



## Ashade

change is good said:


> ^^^
> 
> I am sooo jealous...


 
  
 +1


----------



## Marz777

For the fellow anxious buddies, a unboxing video:
  
 http://youtu.be/f3Kyx0jbF_Y


----------



## bowei006

How did you find that video?


----------



## StanD

I guess that I'm going to have to wait


----------



## Ashade

marz777 said:


> For the fellow anxious buddies, a unboxing video:
> 
> http://youtu.be/f3Kyx0jbF_Y


 
  
 Nice unboxing man. Subscribed to your Panda channel...


----------



## bowei006

That's actually my review and tech channel.
  




  
 Thank you guys for subscribbing! I know I have a decent amount of subscribers but it always makes me feel good when people on Head-Fi subscribe and know about it.
  
 Thanks for the support guys. A more in depth usage video of the E18 will be produced soon.


----------



## Ashade

I'll be looking forward to that video. Can't wait to get my hands on the E18.


----------



## blitzio

bowei006 said:


> Just got the E18 in


 
 Thanks for posting the pics, how much did you get it for in local currency?


----------



## bowei006

blitzio said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, how much did you get it for in local currency?


 
 I was actually hoping you guys could tell me. 
  
 I didn't buy this. I review products. I have written a lot of extensive FiiO unit reviews on this site and have many other reviews under my belt.
  
 I was actually wondering the cost as well. I haven't been keeping up with this thread so I don't know what the suggested price was or anything.


----------



## Ashade

Initially the set price was $149 as far as I know although I've seen a little bit of everything already and it might depend on the country (probably a little bit more expensive around Europe due to higher taxes).


----------



## bowei006

ashade said:


> Initially the set price was $149 as far as I know although I've seen a little bit of everything already and it might depend on the country (probably a little bit more expensive around Europe due to higher taxes).


 
 That sounds about right I think. I'll be contacting them for a more set in stone price though.


----------



## Welh

bowei006 said:


> That sounds about right I think. I'll be contacting them for a more set in stone price though.



 


http://www.hifi-passion.de/FiiO/FiiO-E18.html

170€ in Germany. They even have it in stock, I though E18 wasn't fully released yet.


----------



## valparaiso

welh said:


> bowei006 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds about right I think. I'll be contacting them for a more set in stone price though.
> ...


 

 They have FiiO in "stock" on a website for a long time. There is also wrong information about "DAC: CS4398 (Cirrus Logic)" because FiiO E18 doesn't contain DAC from Cirrus Logic, Inc.


----------



## Salvatore

I doubt that it's actually in stock just yet. Delivery is two weeks so I guess they are just about to receive the units. Well hopefully E18 is soon available from amazon.de too. I wouldn't pay €170 for it though.


----------



## Ashade

I remember the initial "official" price that was discussed was around $179 and that was already like 6 months ago. $149 has been the last "official" price published. As far as I know, hifi-passion offers the E18 from long ago and has never updated the price, thus I wouldn't give that price much credit.
  
 $149 i s a price I am willing to pay for this device.


----------



## Salvatore

ashade said:


> $149 i s a price I am willing to pay for this device.


 
  
 +1. That's a fair price.


----------



## drSeehas

welh said:


> ... http://www.hifi-passion.de/FiiO/FiiO-E18.html
> 
> 170€ in Germany. They even have it in stock, ...


 
 No! 





> Der Preis von 169€ ist *noch nicht offiziell* und kann bis zum offiziellen Start korrigiert werden.
> FiiO E18 Kunlun – portabler USB DAC / Kopfhörerverstärker für Android Geräte - *COMMING SOON* -


----------



## BillsonChang007

IF the E18 can bypass any Android phone with USB OTG... Does it mean it will work with PSP 2002 as well since it support USB OTG as well!


----------



## kayza

billsonchang007 said:


> IF the E18 can bypass any Android phone with USB OTG... Does it mean it will work with PSP 2002 as well since it support USB OTG as well!



E18 cannot bypass any phone. It has a list of compatible phones, which currently I think are only the HTC one and some Samsung devices. Unless I missed some reading on this thread, e18 is NOT a be all end all USB dac compatible with any Android 4.0 device supporting USB otg. It is simply designed for use with android phones, and fiio is making efforts to accurately report compatibility with a growing (hopefully) list of android devices.


----------



## BillsonChang007

kayza said:


> E18 cannot bypass any phone. It has a list of compatible phones, which currently I think are only the HTC one and some Samsung devices. Unless I missed some reading on this thread, e18 is NOT a be all end all USB dac compatible with any Android 4.0 device supporting USB otg. It is simply designed for use with android phones, and fiio is making efforts to accurately report compatibility with a growing (hopefully) list of android devices.




But according to their website, it says "E18 can work with smartphones with USB OTG function" 

Hopefully James from FiiO will clarify this hehe... I have a PSP 2002 laying around I was thinking of using it as my source with the E18 xD 

Thanks for the reply! I do agree with you


----------



## zachgraz

For supported models check FiiO's product page: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000049935442&MenuID=105026002
 Currently they list only Galaxy s3,s4,note 2,HTC one, Sony l36h.
 Other models might work or they might not.
  
 As I understood it when I was at the FiiO stand at the Hong Kong fair they will release new firmwares with more phone models supported in the future.


----------



## bowei006

I doubt its the E18 supportig anything. I believe its just a list of phones that have native usb otg host on them and who have usb plugs that fit the E18.


----------



## tsy87

So we still don't have an estimated availability date?


----------



## bowei006

A month estimatedly.


----------



## jjmai

Hopefully it supports android tablets with USB OTG too.


----------



## reginalb

jjmai said:


> Hopefully it supports android tablets with USB OTG too.


 
  
 No reason that it wouldn't, it's the same OS.


----------



## kayza

bowei006 said:


> I doubt its the E18 supportig anything. I believe its just a list of phones that have native usb otg host on them and who have usb plugs that fit the E18.



I would actually bet the contrary: that those listed as compatible by Fiio actually ARE the only devices Fiio has tested that do work with the E18. There are numerous phones that have USB OTG and work with flash drives, keyboards etc, but do not work with USB DACs. It has something to do with the driver support of specific models and their specific android ROMs installed. For further information, look at the head Fi forums titled "Android phones and USB DACs" as this thread lists many MANY android devices, and what DACs people have gotten working on them. In that thread people have noted certain DACs working with a phone and others not, so it seems not all USB DACs work with a specific phone even if one does. An example of this is the Fiio E7 and E17. With some Samsung galaxy models, the E7 works on android 4.1 but not 4.2, and then the E17 works on 4.2 but not 4.1 (I may have the android versions flip flopped, but the point remains the same). So that specific phone supported a DAC with one version of android, but then when updated to a more current android version, that same DAC ceased to work with the phone.

So all this information leads me to believe that while the E18 is designed for android devices/phones, it will not be compatible immediately (or ever) with ALL android devices that you can otherwise plug a flash drive into (I.E. if the Android device supports USB OTG). A lot more can be learned in the other thread i mentioned above about general android devices and USB DAC support. I hope I've helped someone with this disorganized post..


----------



## reginalb

kayza said:


> I would actually bet the contrary: that those listed as compatible by Fiio actually ARE the only devices Fiio has tested that do work with the E18. There are numerous phones that have USB OTG and work with flash drives, keyboards etc, but do not work with USB DACs. It has something to do with the driver support of specific models and their specific android ROMs installed. For further information, look at the head Fi forums titled "Android phones and USB DACs" as this thread lists many MANY android devices, and what DACs people have gotten working on them. In that thread people have noted certain DACs working with a phone and others not, so it seems not all USB DACs work with a specific phone even if one does. An example of this is the Fiio E7 and E17. With some Samsung galaxy models, the E7 works on android 4.1 but not 4.2, and then the E17 works on 4.2 but not 4.1 (I may have the android versions flip flopped, but the point remains the same). So that specific phone supported a DAC with one version of android, but then when updated to a more current android version, that same DAC ceased to work with the phone.
> 
> So all this information leads me to believe that while the E18 is designed for android devices/phones, it will not be compatible immediately (or ever) with ALL android devices that you can otherwise plug a flash drive into (I.E. if the Android device supports USB OTG). A lot more can be learned in the other thread i mentioned above about general android devices and USB DAC support. I hope I've helped someone with this disorganized post..


 
  
 The whole point of the E18 is to work with more devices. USB audio is built in to 4.1 natively, but there isn't a trigger for it. That's what the thread your referring to is all about, some companies, like Samsung, have built it in to their firmware to watch for a USB DAC. ANY device should work with the right software, running Jelly Bean. Or a piece of hardware that triggers the USB audio, which I am pretty sure is built in to this. Hence the review here on Head-Fi fron ClieOS that indicates this works with his phone, while other USB DACs do not. 
  
 In fact, I am convinced, just haven't taken the time to do the digging because my phone has it built in, that with a SQLite you could trigger USB audio on any JB device with OTG support, you would just have to find the right 0 to flip to a 1 in the database.


----------



## kayza

reginalb said:


> The whole point of the E18 is to work with more devices. USB audio is built in to 4.1 natively, but there isn't a trigger for it. That's what the thread your referring to is all about, some companies, like Samsung, have built it in to their firmware to watch for a USB DAC. ANY device should work with the right software, running Jelly Bean. Or a piece of hardware that triggers the USB audio, which I am pretty sure is built in to this. Hence the review here on Head-Fi fron ClieOS that indicates this works with his phone, while other USB DACs do not.
> 
> In fact, I am convinced, just haven't taken the time to do the digging because my phone has it built in, that with a SQLite you could trigger USB audio on any JB device with OTG support, you would just have to find the right 0 to flip to a 1 in the database.


 
 Thanks for the clarification. I just read (again) his review and now agree with you. Sorry for the babbling earlier, ha.


----------



## reginalb

kayza said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I just read (again) his review and now agree with you. Sorry for the babbling earlier, ha.


 
  
 No worries. I have spent a lot of quality time with Android, haha.


----------



## carpler

My 2 cents.
 Android is a complex world: so many devices, so many official and custom roms, so many kernels...
  
 I think it would be really helpful to know what are the minimum hardware and software requirement that make a device compatible with the dac.
  
 Yes: there is also an hardware problem or is only a software problem?
 Many people about the USB OTG feature talk about that a specific Android distribution and/or a specific kernel is not enough because many devices don't supply energy via USB.
 In this thread James said that E18 works with the internal battery, so my question is: perhaps this means that there are no impediments from the hardware side for ANY device?
  
 The software side.
 My dream is a "universal" patch that can be make many device compatible with the DAC, but I know that is impossible.
 The sad point is also that root and flash a custom rom or kernel is not something to everyone.
 It would be really useful detailed guides for the various devices, as they are tested.
  
 Finally, I would ask James (if are reading) to upload soon the official manual on the download page of Fiio site (there will be also ASIO drivers for use with the PC?).
 Thanks!


----------



## kayza

The E18 is up on eBay.com now. It is the only result when searching "fiio e18" and is $249.99 +15 shipping for me. Also has or best offer, but my offer of 135 (135+15=150, the expected msrp in USA) was immediately declined (automatically based on a minimum offer amount entered at time of listing).

Further, it says USA shipments arrive in 10-12 business days. So this listing would arrive in early November, beating the targeted December launch in USA that James mentioned earlier. A hefty premium for 1 month early, and also the question of authorized dealer/warranty.


----------



## Salvatore

Overpriced


----------



## carpler

The Italian authorized seller told me yesterday that the shipment will be probably in 30 days. Price 159€ (but the price can be reduced to 145 with preorder). 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

carpler said:


> The Italian authorized seller told me


 
  
 Audio Azimuth o play Stereo?


----------



## carpler

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> carpler said:
> 
> 
> > The Italian authorized seller told me
> ...




Is the same seller. 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## reginalb

carpler said:


> My 2 cents.
> Android is a complex world: so many devices, so many official and custom roms, so many kernels...
> 
> I think it would be really helpful to know what are the minimum hardware and software requirement that make a device compatible with the dac.
> ...


 
  
 It's not possible. The OS has supported USB audio since Jelly Bean was launched, in AOSP. But they can't just say that all devices at 4.1 and up will work because you can't possibly know that. Android is open source, and while to be a part of the Open Handset Alliance, you have to keep the OS compatible to a point, you can still make pretty major revisions. Then there are manufacturers that make versions outside of that compatibility (those that don't have access out of the box to the Play Store). So if Fiio makes such a claim, and some OEM decides to pull it out of the OS for some reason (most likely unintentionally breaks it) suddenly that's on Fiio.
  
_Most likely_, this will work with any phone from HTC, LG, Sony, Motorola, Samsung, Asus, Garmin, Huawei, Sony, Toshiba, Dell, ZTE, and Acer (those members of the OHA that make handsets) that supports OTG and is on Jelly Bean. But hey, I am just some guy on a forum, so don't take my word for it. (Seriously, take anything someone says on a forum with a grain of salt)


----------



## tsy87

So one of the reasons I'm looking at this is because my case and m50s do not play nicely... I could have just bought an extension with a smaller jack but I figure I may as well dip my toes into this world of portable audio. 

Hopefully this comes out sooner rather than later!

Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.


----------



## bowei006

I didn't hear anything about FiiO releasing it? Last they told me was December.


----------



## kayza

bowei006 said:


> I didn't hear anything about FiiO releasing it? Last they told me was December.



December in USA, other (I think asian) markets earlier.


----------



## bowei006

kayza said:


> December in USA, other (I think asian) markets earlier.


 
 That may be right actually. Hmm


----------



## BillsonChang007

kayza said:


> December in USA, other (I think asian) markets earlier.




Checked with my local seller, according to him, it's not out yet... Just to update with guys hehe


----------



## twister6

Yep, got confirmation from Fiio directly, it will be on Amazon (US) in December.  And if I understood correctly, it will retail for $159  - WOW!!!  That is a bargain!


----------



## Anggrian

I'm seeing Fiio E18 in its official website:
 http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000049935442&MenuID=105026002
  
 It says that E18 would work on any device with USB OTG function. Just what is USB OTG? It also says by means of Micro USB cable, so all android devices with Micro USB are supposed to work with it?
  
 What about Android FTP/MTP connection? Some smartphones can only act as one.


----------



## kayza

anggrian said:


> I'm seeing Fiio E18 in its official website:
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000049935442&MenuID=105026002
> 
> It says that E18 would work on any device with USB OTG function. Just what is USB OTG? It also says by means of Micro USB cable, so all android devices with Micro USB are supposed to work with it?
> ...




Read my and reginalb's discussion on pages 25 and 26. We covered this compatibility expectation not 48 hours ago. C'MON MAN!


----------



## twister6

anggrian said:


> I'm seeing Fiio E18 in its official website:
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000049935442&MenuID=105026002
> 
> It says that E18 would work on any device with USB OTG function. Just what is USB OTG? It also says by means of Micro USB cable, so all android devices with Micro USB are supposed to work with it?
> ...


 
  
 OTG - on the go usb which turns your smartphone (if supported) to a "host" for connection of peripheral devices like mouse, keyboard, external usb storage, etc.  Although it looks like a short usb cable (micro-usb on one side to connect to your phone and female full size usb to attach other devices) it has two internal pins shorted to tell your phone its otg cable which sets "host" mode. The easiest way is to google your phone model and if it supports OTG.


----------



## JamesFiiO

1, About the ETA, we should delivery 100 to 200 pcs to U.S next week. and Dec in other regions.
  
 2, About the phone which E18 supported, we can't tested all the Android phones, so make sure your phone is supported in the introduction of E18.
  
 3, There are some Android phones which is supports OTG, but faile in the test because hardware limited .
  
 4, There will have some noise if you are using GSM phone,
  
 Anway, the SQ of E18 is noticeable better than E17/E07K in sound quality and battery life.


----------



## StanD

jamesfiio said:


> 1, About the ETA, we should delivery 100 to 200 pcs to U.S next week. and Dec in other regions.
> 
> 2, About the phone which E18 supported, we can't tested all the Android phones, so make sure your phone is supported in the introduction of E18.
> 
> ...


 
 I think we'll be needing more than 200 of these in the USA.


----------



## carpler

jamesfiio said:


> 3, There are some Android phones which is supports OTG, but faile in the test because hardware limited .


 
  
 This point is very important.
 What are this hardware limitation? What's the problem? Has Fiio investigated about this point?
 When the OTG funtion turns the smartphone to a "host" for connection I know that is not only a software problem: to work the smartphone must be capable to supply energy via USB, and this is an hardware problem. Yes, the E18 DAC works with the internal battery but perhaps the host must supply alittle bit of energy for the connection: is this the hardware problem?
  
 Ah, I've already ordered mine here in Italy...


----------



## twister6

Btw, not sure if it was mentioned in here before, but Fiio website does state support for Samsung Galaxy S3, S4, Note 2 (and probably Note 3), and HTC One and Sony L36h (whatever that is).  In theory, they covered the most widely used Android Smartphones here in US.  I wonder if Nexus and Moto will be supported/tested since those are popular as well.
  
 One thing for sure, I supposed to get E18 review unit sometime toward the end of next week, and will do a review using my Note 2 with Neutron Media player app (bummer, just read ClieOS review of E18, and it doesn't work with Neutron ), and comparison using headphones available to me (UE600, UE900, M-Duo, and wired new SYNC by 50 on-ear, wired AF52, and my MDR7506).  Plus, I will extend the comparison to V-Moda M80 and Westone W40 whenever I receive those for review.  I'm not going to pretend I'm a hardcore audiophile.  I review Android gadgets on XDA-Dev (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192333) and promise to give you detailed comparison from audiophile wonna-be perspective


----------



## Salvatore

twister6 said:


> comparison using headphones available to me (UE600, UE900, M-Duo, and wired new SYNC by 50 on-ear, wired AF52, and my MDR7506).


 
   
Only in-ear headphones? Any chance to get some decent full sized mid to high end over-the-ear headphones?


----------



## twister6

salvatore said:


> Only in-ear headphones? Any chance to get some decent full sized mid to high end over-the-ear headphones?


 
  
 Sorry, that's all I have access to.  I use my headphones with Note 2 and don't want to burden myself with big cans, thus a focus on IEM.  Only lately I started to get into "bigger drivers" because I was asked to review a few.  I'm more of an android gadget/accessory guy, rather then audiophile, but I'm starting to get up to speed.  Hopefully soon will graduate to V-Moda M100 and ATH-M50 
  
 My whole intent was to do A/B comparison.  It doesn't matter what phone (as long as its compatible) or headphones you are using.  usb-DAC supposed to enhance your listening experience.  That is why I want to see how it will change by listening with and without E18 using different headphones.  EU900 would be a great example considering its relatively balanced FR and slight low end bump.  I would love to hear how it will shine with E18 and bass boost.


----------



## reginalb

jamesfiio said:


> 4, There will have some noise if you are using GSM phone,


 
  
 How much are we talking? My HiFiMAN HM-101 is unusable when connected to my phone, but it's pretty susceptible to noise. I was sold until this little tid-bit. Does that mean there is actually an issue with the signal out the USB port on GSM phones? I assume this includes LTE (not just 3G GSM), is that correct?


----------



## bowei006

E18 as USB DAC with computer allows you to use play/pause and the next and backwards buttons!
  
 I pressed the button by accident while using the E18 with Foobar on my Windows PC. And what do you know, all three buttons work. There isn't any scrolling with the back or forward buttons but its great that it even works with windows PC's.


----------



## n2it

twister6 said:


> I wonder if Nexus will be supported/tested since those are popular as well.


 
  
 It won't work on Nexus 4 (because it does not have USB OTG).  Rumors indicate upcoming Nexus 5 will support OTG ... I am hoping it does.


----------



## Change is Good

n2it said:


> It won't work on Nexus 4 (because it does not have USB OTG).  Rumors indicate upcoming Nexus 5 will support OTG ... I am hoping it does.


The nexus 4 is getting the 4.4 update so it will have that support...


----------



## Bina

jamesfiio said:


> Anway, the SQ of E18 is noticeable better than E17/E07K in sound quality and battery life.




So would you say it's also better than x3?


----------



## carpler

Today on the Fiio download page was added a link for the E18 manual, but the link is wrong. I hope that it will be added soon...

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JamesFiiO

carpler said:


> Today on the Fiio download page was added a link for the E18 manual, but the link is wrong. I hope that it will be added soon...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


 
  
 sorry, will fix it asap!


----------



## JamesFiiO

bina said:


> So would you say it's also better than x3?


 
  
 yes, that is what we hope and done. The E18 has better DAC and amp section than X3.


----------



## JamesFiiO

bowei006 said:


> E18 as USB DAC with computer allows you to use play/pause and the next and backwards buttons!
> 
> I pressed the button by accident while using the E18 with Foobar on my Windows PC. And what do you know, all three buttons work. There isn't any scrolling with the back or forward buttons but its great that it even works with windows PC's.


 
  
 yes, this features is included in the USB AUDIO standard for Windows.


----------



## Zucchi13

hello James! I've got two questions:


1- Does the device take out the music file and process it in 24bit/96kHz, or it doesn't bypass android's native limit to 44.1kHz/16bit?


2 - does It works with Samsung galaxy s2? Have you got any feedback of e18 working correctly as a dac? Does It read the file and process It without any process made by the internal chip of the Phone? 


Sorry for bad english


----------



## hdcron

Could you let us know which US stores are going to be carrying the E18?


----------



## reginalb

zucchi13 said:


> hello James! I've got two questions:
> 
> 
> 1- Does the device take out the music file and process it in 24bit/96kHz, or it doesn't bypass android's native limit to 44.1kHz/16bit?
> ...


 
  
 1 - There is no way for this to do that. It will depend on the device, however. Note 3, for example, works with 24/96. Android does not natively.


----------



## gattari

Anyone know if note 3 works with e18?


----------



## reginalb

gattari said:


> Anyone know if note 3 works with e18?


 
  
 Of course it will. The Note 3 works with DACs in general, and this one works with phones that aren't. So yes, it will work with the Note 3.


----------



## twister6

gattari said:


> Anyone know if note 3 works with e18?


 
  
 I'm using it with Note 2, and Note 3 supports the same otg usb functionality.  In theory, Note 3 supposed to have a better built in DAC, but outboard sound processing with isolated circuit (to keep ground planes of pcb clean and using dedicate big caps for a better filters - something a slim smartphone can't fit in) - will always be better externally.  So, yes, Note 3 should support it.
  
 Btw, I got confirmation from FiiO they sent 200pcs of E18 to their distributor (Micca Store) on Amazon (US).  So it should be available there for $159.99 very soon!!!


----------



## tsy87

twister6 said:


> gattari said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if note 3 works with e18?
> ...




Sweet! I'm going to keep an eye out for it!

Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.


----------



## JamesFiiO

twister6 said:


> I'm using it with Note 2, and Note 3 supports the same otg usb functionality.  In theory, Note 3 supposed to have a better built in DAC, but outboard sound processing with isolated circuit (to keep ground planes of pcb clean and using dedicate big caps for a better filters - something a slim smartphone can't fit in) - will always be better externally.  So, yes, Note 3 should support it.
> 
> Btw, I got confirmation from FiiO they sent 200pcs of E18 to their distributor (Micca Store) on Amazon (US).  So it should be available there for $159.99 very soon!!!


 
  
 yes, we can confirm the E18 supports Galaxy Note 3 and Vivo Xplay, will update the list in the coming soon


----------



## Rayzilla

I just picked one up a couple of hours ago. Playing it now with my Note2 and Pro 900. It's too early to say but I really think it is a step up from the E17. But I'm watching "No Strings Attached" so further listening will have to wait.


----------



## davidzomec

Would be great to know if it will work with the Galaxy Nexus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does it really matter if I have installed a custom rom or kernel?


----------



## carpler

davidzomec said:


> Would be great to know if it will work with the Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've got a Galaxy Nexus with the last rom stock: no root, no custom kernel.
 I've preordered my E18 here in Italy the last week, but I think I must wait until the end of november or the first days of december.
 So, if nobody can answer to your question, you must wait with me...
 Is possible that Fiio can accelerate the shipment in Europe?
 I hope so...


----------



## Zucchi13

carpler said:


> I've got a Galaxy Nexus with the last rom stock: no root, no custom kernel.
> I've preordered my E18 here in Italy the last week, but I think I must wait until the end of november or the first days of december.
> So, if nobody can answer to your question, you must wait with me...
> Is possible that Fiio can accelerate the shipment in Europe?
> I hope so...



When will be aviable in Europe?


----------



## carpler

zucchi13 said:


> When will be aviable in Europe?




As posted several times in this thread, the E18 will be available in Europe at the end of November, first days of December.

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lostinthesauce

JamesFiiO,
  
 Since the X3 (and E07K) don't work with my Note2 in DAC mode, when will you have the E18 at your Thailand distributors?  I am a sucker for your company's equipment so it's not such a big thing to have to purchase yet another item (the E07K was paired with an E09K and installed on daughter's computer) but the wait for quality music out of my phone for when the X3 has been ran flat is killing me.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## zachgraz

Tested working right away with Note 3 Android 4.3


----------



## gattari

Zachgraz have you output 24 bit 96 khz with note 3?
Thank


----------



## zachgraz

I can't say really - there is no display on the E18 to show the sample rate.
 All I can say is: I have successfully played HD audio (24/192) files on my Smartphone with FiiO OTG and files played on the FiiO.
 I do not know if that means anything, not sure what happens with the signal at the USB port...


----------



## botakgorilla

Hey there zachgraz,
  
 It was a pleasure to meet you today 
  
 Where is a good place to get HD (24/192) music? I could try it out on the Note 3 + E18.


----------



## zachgraz

Welcome at Head-Fi, Joey !
  
 The peasure was all mine !
  
 I am not using HD files myself but I have just tested one file for another forum member:
http://www.iriver.jp/upload/files/ak100_sampleMusic/musicD/pdance_24_192.wav
  
 Poweramp does'nt play it but VLC player for example does.


----------



## botakgorilla

Note 3's stock music player can play HD files! (even though I don't use them myself).


----------



## Bina

So, what do you think is cheapest phone than can support E18? I was looking on devices with USB OTG and cheapest seems to be older Nokia Phones. Something like used Nokia 603 is still fine phone and in combination with E18 you are around 250$ in total.
  
 @JamesFIIO: Do you think, you can test E18 with some of these older Nokia phones, that should support USB OTG?


----------



## BillsonChang007

bina said:


> So, what do you think is cheapest phone than can support E18? I was looking on devices with USB OTG and cheapest seems to be older Nokia Phones. Something like used Nokia 603 is still fine phone and in combination with E18 you are around 250$ in total.
> 
> @JamesFIIO: Do you think, you can test E18 with some of these older Nokia phones, that should support USB OTG?




Used Samsung S3 or HTC One maybe? Some smartphone that support OTG USB may not work with the new E18 as well... I remember James mention it last time... He said there are some that will not work


----------



## carpler

Chipest solution?
 The dream would be one of the Samsung Android player, like the Galaxy 3.6, or 4.0, 5.0.
 All this player has similar hardware, comparable with the old Galaxy S.
 The official version on these players are Android 2.3.6.
 None of these devices has the USB OTG functionality, but several of them have developers on xda who brought the CyanogenMod on them (especially on 5.0 and 4.0).
 It will be very interesting to test whether one of these player will be able to recognize the E18 with an appropriate rom and/or kernel.
 I have already opened a thread on xda, but I have not received many responses.


----------



## davidmolliere

zachgraz said:


> Tested working right away with Note 3 Android 4.3


 
  
 Great news, thanks for confirming, can't wait to find one here in Europe


----------



## FishHead

I just checked with the local rep here in Dubai. Nothing in sight yet at to availability.:mad:


----------



## headsounds

When will this be available? I want to buy this portable amp/dac NOW!!!


----------



## bowei006

Shipping to usa right now. International release in December


----------



## Ashade

bowei006 said:


> *Shipping to usa right now.* International release in December


 
  
 What do you mean Bowei?


----------



## bowei006

ashade said:


> What do you mean Oh Great Glorious Panda?



FiiO stated they were shipping many units to USA retaillers a few days ago. Check Micca Store(fiio dealer). Usa should be receiving them if they hadnt already.


----------



## Ashade

bowei006 said:


> FiiO stated they were shipping many units to USA retaillers a few days ago. Check Micca Store(fiio dealer). Usa should be receiving them if they hadnt already.


 
  
 Awesome news! Thank you for the information!


----------



## headsounds

I checked the Micca Store website, the e18 wasn't there...


----------



## headsounds

Is there any way to tell if this shipment has the bass boost peak at 50hz or 20hz?
  
 I'd much prefer the 20hz.


----------



## bowei006

headsounds said:


> Is there any way to tell if this shipment has the bass boost peak at 50hz or 20hz?
> 
> I'd much prefer the 20hz.


 
 You would need to wait for if CLIEOS or other people test it and measure it. Or I could just tell you if it was more mid bass or sub bass oriented. But of course, 50hz to 20hz is more sub bass and is a bit harder to tell than say 150hz to 50hz which was what the E12's was similar to.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Not sure if I have mention this before but my local seller. (Who claim that his source is a distributor of FiiO) messages me a few days ago that they are now selling FiiO E18 @ BND 262...


----------



## headsounds

Well, either way, my s3 phone needs that amp... barely any bass, mids, extension... my headphones really benefit from an amp, especially with the kind of music I listen to most often.
  
 I'd love the sub bass bump. If the bump is more mid-bass, I won't ever touch it.


----------



## headsounds

Billson, what's the local seller? Do they have a website?


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> Not sure if I have mention this before but my local seller. (Who claim that his source is a distributor of FiiO) messages me a few days ago that they are now selling FiiO E18 @ BND 262...


 
 FiiO let's the local dealer set the final price. You country's taxaction laws, Brunei type of VAT and other costs may have raised the price and what not.


----------



## BillsonChang007

headsounds said:


> Billson, what's the local seller? Do they have a website?




It's called "Veritas MG Brunei" http://veritasbn.com 

Their list on their web is very limited... They do sell some other headphone that is not listed on their web... Just message them directly xD


----------



## headsounds

ugh. I facebook messaged Veritas, and they said they'll sell it for 275BND...I think I'll wait.


----------



## sl888

Just preordered mine with EA Audio for £119.


----------



## asdfvtn

Accessoryjack has it for $183CAD, plus $11 standard shipping. Says it ships in 1-2 days?


----------



## kayza

http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-kunlun-e18-portable-usb-dac-and-headphone-amp-black-p-116.html

$159 shipped from link above. FiiO posted this to their Facebook page about an hour ago. Ships 11/7.


----------



## cswann1

kayza said:


> http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-kunlun-e18-portable-usb-dac-and-headphone-amp-black-p-116.html
> 
> $159 shipped from link above. FiiO posted this to their Facebook page about an hour ago. Ships 11/7.


 
  
  
 Order placed...Thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

headsounds said:


> ugh. I facebook messaged Veritas, and they said they'll sell it for 275BND...I think I'll wait.




You from Brunei????!!!!!! @.@


----------



## Ashade

cswann1 said:


> Order placed...Thanks for the heads-up!!


 
  


kayza said:


> http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-kunlun-e18-portable-usb-dac-and-headphone-amp-black-p-116.html
> 
> $159 shipped from link above. FiiO posted this to their Facebook page about an hour ago. Ships 11/7.


 
  
 Order placed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, I am so happy right now. My Fiio E07K is gonna show up for sell very soon.


----------



## bowei006

ashade said:


> Order placed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The E18 does indeed sound better than E07K, if you are more for purisim. The EQ options for ANDES, and its warmer and funner sound may make some like that more, but otherwise, the E18 is hi-fi superior.


----------



## Ashade

bowei006 said:


> The E18 does indeed sound better than E07K, if you are more for purisim. The EQ options for ANDES, and its warmer and funner sound may make some like that more, but otherwise, the E18 is hi-fi superior.


 
  
 I am glad to hear that as I am planning to pair it with a AKG Q701 and I felt it lacked a little bit of juice with the E07K. I really think the E07K is an awesome product, and I love the LED display and the EQ capabilities but, on the other hand, I think I will enjoy the new E18 better and its volume knob, even though I might miss those other nice capabilities.


----------



## Sushiglobster

ashade said:


> Order placed...  Man, I am so happy right now. My Fiio E07K is gonna show up for sell very soon.




Where in the US is Micca Store located?

EDIT: Found the location. They are located in Fairfax, VA (in case anyone was wondering) Looks like I'm ordering my E18 expedited!


----------



## tsy87

Ordered today as well! I was originally going to wait for it to be listed on amazon but oh well.... 

Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.


----------



## BillsonChang007

headsounds said:


> ugh. I facebook messaged Veritas, and they said they'll sell it for 275BND...I think I'll wait.


 
 whut... He seriously PM me that his selling for BND 262 @.@


----------



## nihontoman

This looks like a good pairing for DX50. have any of you guys tested it as an amp with DX50?


----------



## BillsonChang007

nihontoman said:


> This looks like a good pairing for DX50. have any of you guys tested it as an amp with DX50?




Just go for the E12 instead my friend! I think the DAC in the DX50 may be better.. Just my thought


----------



## monimabide

i know,Heard FiiO themselves talking about the E18 in the E17 FAQ thread, but no information about it.thanks


----------



## tsy87

Sweet! I already got tracking info from Micca!

Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.


----------



## Ashade

tsy87 said:


> Sweet! I already got tracking info from Micca!
> 
> Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.




Same here.


----------



## headsounds

OMG FINALLY! 
  
 Ordered!
  
 I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## asdfvtn

Can you use the e18 as a desktop amp/dac?


----------



## carpler

asdfvtn said:


> Can you use the e18 as a desktop amp/dac?


 
  
 Yes.
 You can download the manual at the Fiio site:
http://fiio.com.cn/support/download.aspx
 the dac is driverless.
 Bye!


----------



## RichieE46

Just ordered one too. Pretty stoked! 

 Kinda disappointed by the amp section though. I really wish it was more on the range of E12. (I don't mind paying more for the E18 if it were the case)

 Now its more of a debate of whether the DAC and lower output amp combo (E18) is better than just a higher output amp (E12) for my Mad Dogs


----------



## xero404

got one as well from miccastore, thanks for the link! hopefully will work with nexus 5 when i upgrade next month. Also have been looking at the astell and kern ak10 but the was worried the cost of that dac wasn't worth twice the price nor do i really use any apple products to justify its price.


----------



## bowei006

richiee46 said:


> Just ordered one too. Pretty stoked!
> 
> Kinda disappointed by the amp section though. I really wish it was more on the range of E12. (I don't mind paying more for the E18 if it were the case)
> 
> Now its more of a debate of whether the DAC and lower output amp combo (E18) is better than just a higher output amp (E12) for my Mad Dogs


 
  
 Is power output the problem you feel?


----------



## ObeyurMaster

I got one as well!
  
 Quote:


richiee46 said:


> Just ordered one too. Pretty stoked!
> 
> Kinda disappointed by the amp section though. I really wish it was more on the range of E12. (I don't mind paying more for the E18 if it were the case)
> 
> Now its more of a debate of whether the DAC and lower output amp combo (E18) is better than just a higher output amp (E12) for my Mad Dogs


 
 I use Mad Dogs as my portable phones, so curious to know if the E18 can drive them properly.


----------



## Parkkima

Quick question: Does E18's DAC-function work at all with android-tablets or is this only for smartphones?
 Fiio's list of compatible devices is quite short for now. I am mainly interested about E18's compatibility with Nexus 7 (2013) tablet.


----------



## ABx009

parkkima said:


> Quick question: Does E18's DAC-function work at all with android-tablets or is this only for smartphones?
> Fiio's list of compatible devices is quite short for now. I am mainly interested about E18's compatibility with Nexus 7 (2013) tablet.


 

 I ordered mine last night (with expedited shipping) for use with my Galaxy S4, but I also happen to have a Nexus 7 2013. If nobody has an answer for you by the time I get mine, then I'll try it out and report.
  
 I've been lurking on this thread for a few months now, so it's the least that I can do  If I seem to forget, then feel free to ping me.


----------



## Ashade

parkkima said:


> Quick question: Does E18's DAC-function work at all with android-tablets or is this only for smartphones?
> Fiio's list of compatible devices is quite short for now. I am mainly interested about E18's compatibility with Nexus 7 (2013) tablet.






abx009 said:


> I ordered mine last night (with expedited shipping) for use with my Galaxy S4, but I also happen to have a Nexus 7 2013. If nobody has an answer for you by the time I get mine, then I'll try it out and report.
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few months now, so it's the least that I can do  If I seem to forget, then feel free to ping me.




Soooo, my ODAC worked flawlessly with both my note 2 and my nexus 10 (both root and with custom kernels), so chances are that this device would work with smartphones and tablets, if not stock, at least with custom kernels. I'm expecting it to work with the note 10.1 2014 I'm getting at some point this week. I'll report back as well.


----------



## ABx009

I _might_ be able to test several other devices in the next couple of weeks or so, but can't make any promises.
  
 However, I can definitely give it a try on the Nexus 7 (rooted but stock), Nexus 7 2013 (stock), and Galaxy S2.


----------



## Ashade

abx009 said:


> I _might_ be able to test several other devices in the next couple of weeks or so, but can't make any promises.




Sweet! By the way, welcome to head-fi, and sorry about your wallet. O_o


----------



## ABx009

ashade said:


> Sweet! By the way, welcome to head-fi, and sorry about your wallet. O_o


 

 Hah! Yes, thank you 
  
 I've been wading in rather tepidly, trying to find a way that I can keep going without becoming someone that feels like they need to spend $10k. But, my local shop (Echo Audio) promises that they can set you up with something great for something in the hundreds, rather than thousands of dollars; guess we'll see  I got a pair of Sennheiser IE60 earbuds, and actually liked them better than the more expensive alternatives.
  
 In the meantime, I'm excited enough about the E18 that I hope to make a decent contribution with the resources available to me. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but I'm a mobile tester and my work will be getting a load of new devices soon for a project that I'm on. With a little luck, I'll be able to try it out on some or all of them, but this will depend on several factors.


----------



## ggeinec

kayza said:


> http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-kunlun-e18-portable-usb-dac-and-headphone-amp-black-p-116.html
> 
> $159 shipped from link above. FiiO posted this to their Facebook page about an hour ago. Ships 11/7.


 

 Sorry if I missed this and it's a duplicate, but Amazon now also has the E18 in stock for $159 through Micca Distributor:
  
http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E18-KUNLUN-Android-Phone/dp/B00GCDJBMM/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1383780187&sr=8-16&keywords=fiio+e18


----------



## cswann1

richiee46 said:


> Just ordered one too. Pretty stoked!
> 
> Kinda disappointed by the amp section though. I really wish it was more on the range of E12. (I don't mind paying more for the E18 if it were the case)
> 
> Now its more of a debate of whether the DAC and lower output amp combo (E18) is better than just a higher output amp (E12) for my Mad Dogs


 
  
 I've done a little looking at the specs of the e12 and e18.   There does seem to be a huge difference....on paper.
  
 According to Fiio: the e12 is rated at >880mw @ 32 ohm......the e18 literature states it's amp produces >300mw @ 32 ohm
  
 That is just shy of triple the power.  Quite a difference.   But just out of curiosity I looked at up the specs on my home amp, the Little Dot MKIVse.   It's output is rated at 100mw @ 32 ohms.
  
 So, my conclusion is:  either power ratings are vastly different between amplifier designs and I just don't understand them enough to draw any meaningful information from them or they are simply one of those stats that only engineers need worry about and means very little to the guy who just wants to plug in his cans and groove to some music.
  
 Perhaps someone who understands these thing better than myself would like to respond and light a candle of knowledge in my cave of ignorance.


----------



## StanD

cswann1 said:


> I've done a little looking at the specs of the e12 and e18.   There does seem to be a huge difference....on paper.
> 
> According to Fiio: the e12 is rated at >880mw @ 32 ohm......the e18 literature states it's amp produces >300mw @ 32 ohm
> 
> ...


 
 In these cases the power rating is the Vrms squared divided by the impedance. The E12 can deliver a higher output voltage and thus can deliver more power. The higher output voltage of the E12 is why it can drive higher impedance headphones. For lower impedances and lower power, the sensitivity of the cans/IEMs determines if the power or voltage is that the amp can deliver is sufficient.


----------



## rfs830

I might need to see if this will work with my new asus transformer TF701.  Would be nice if I can just use the usb port on on the dock with this.


----------



## Zucchi13

abx009 said:


> I _might_ be able to test several other devices in the next couple of weeks or so, but can't make any promises.
> 
> However, I can definitely give it a try on the Nexus 7 (rooted but stock), Nexus 7 2013 (stock), and Galaxy S2.



I'm waiting some news of the e18 working with galaxy S2.. Thanks!


----------



## aznatama

Just got mine in the mail this morning, and here the initial observations:
  
 Samsung Galaxy S3 USDM (ATT network)
 Otterbox case for phone
 ATH-M50
  
 Plugged it in, phone recognized it as USB device, and immediately started working.  play/ff/rw buttons all work fine on the e18 at first.
  
 However, after listening a bit, I started noticing interference.  After some investigation, this was NOT a USB/line-out issue, but rather an issue with the cell phone signal and antennae power.  I initially had the e18 strapped to the back of my phone, and after walking out of my apt, I got REALY LOUD interference.  Mustic stopped playing, and the e18 buttons stopped working.  Sometimes turning e18 off and back on would fix this and music would resume.  However, most of the time I had to unplug the e18 and re-plug the USB connection in order to get it working again.  But when I do this, the phone would default to 0 volume, and I would have to turn up the phone's volume again, which is a pain.
  
 Separating the e18 and the phone (as much as it could be done with the short cord) solved the interference and e18 stop-functioning problem, but this is VERY inconvenient, as there's nowhere for the setup to fit in any pocket.  I'd have to get a much longer USB cord and put the devices in 2 separate pockets.
  
 I tried using foil as a barrier between the e18 and the phone, but that didn't work either.  =(
  
 Help please!!


----------



## Sushiglobster

I can understand interference, but to have it not function properly because of such interference is a bit troubling. Maybe it's av defective unit?


----------



## aznatama

Interference itself makes it rather useless already, since the interference is MUCH louder than the music itself.
 It also causes it to stop functioning for whatever reason... no idea why.  Perhaps out-of-spec signal through some sort of self-protecton circuit?
  
 I don't understand how a device marketed for cell phones, made in Asia (same GSM network technology), is not properly shielded from such interference.  
  
 Anyone know of a way to shield it??


----------



## Ashade

abx009 said:


> In the meantime, I'm excited enough about the E18 that I hope to make a decent contribution with the resources available to me. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but I'm a mobile tester and my work will be getting a load of new devices soon for a project that I'm on. With a little luck, I'll be able to try it out on some or all of them, but this will depend on several factors.


 
  
 It would be awesome if somebody could test it with Nexus 4 and Nexus 5.


----------



## Ashade

aznatama said:


> Just got mine in the mail this morning, and here the initial observations:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 USDM (ATT network)
> Otterbox case for phone
> ...


 
  
 How did you get it that fast? I've never had any interference problem with either E07K or E17. You'll have to wait till I get the E18 myself to be able to compare.


----------



## headsounds

Oh god. That sucks. I have a metro pcs gs3, ill most likely have the same problem. Ill have to look into insulative materials.


----------



## reginalb

James from Fiio said (I'm pretty sure in this very thread) that there is interference on GSM phones. 
  
 That said, I wouldn't expect much, I think there is something wrong with your device. Perhaps a bad ground. 
  
 I am hoping that this doesn't crop up on my device (GSM, but just for LTE, CDMA for 3G, fingers crossed). Will know soon, as UPS is set to deliver it tomorrow.


----------



## xp9433

The E18 is designed specifically to operate with Android Devices/Mobiles. There should be NO interference in a correctly designed product. I am sure FiiO have designed the E18 correctly. So isn't the implication either a faulty mobile or a faulty E18?
 Frank


----------



## tjw321

I seem to recall a similar problem being discussed about another of Fiio's USB DACs a while ago. The problem then was caused by having the USB charging set to on on the DAC. Is it possible this is something similar?


----------



## ABx009

ashade said:


> It would be awesome if somebody could test it with Nexus 4 and Nexus 5.


 

 It looks like we've got a Nexus 4 at work already, so I should probably be able to test.


----------



## Rayzilla

Works wonderfully with my Note2 but I guess everyone already knows that. 

im charging it at home now so I didn't have it for my commutw to work this morning. I miss it already and I went for so long without one before.


----------



## vegards

Anyone have any thoughts on how it would pair With HE-400?


----------



## reginalb

xp9433 said:


> The E18 is designed specifically to operate with Android Devices/Mobiles. There should be NO interference in a correctly designed product. I am sure FiiO have designed the E18 correctly. So isn't the implication either a faulty mobile or a faulty E18?
> Frank


 
  
 Again, the Fiio rep, in this very thread, said that there is interference with GSM devices. 
  
 EDIT:
  


tjw321 said:


> I seem to recall a similar problem being discussed about another of Fiio's USB DACs a while ago. The problem then was caused by having the USB charging set to on on the DAC. Is it possible this is something similar?


 
  
  
 Here ya go:
  


jamesfiio said:


> ...
> 
> 4, There will have some noise if you are using GSM phone,
> 
> ...


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/628254/fiio-e18/390#post_9920687
  
 The amount of noise described above, however, sounds excessive. I still suspect a bad ground or some shielding that didn't get applied properly


----------



## aznatama

The noise feels like it's excessive.  I can understad some slight buzzing, but a screeching BBZZZZZZ  BZZ BZZ BZZZ BZZ is not "minor" by any means.  Usually when I move to a new area and the phone has to connect to the next tower, or my phone is sending/receiving data, etc.  I'm going to experiment with some shielding materials.  Foil doesn't work though.  This is sucky.
  
 As for how I got it so fast, Micca store got it for sale yesterday, so I ordered it ASAP.  Micca store is about a 1hr drive from my location, so UPS delivery was next-day.  ^^


----------



## aznatama

reginalb said:


> I still suspect a bad ground or some shielding that didn't get applied properly


 
  
 The outer case is easily removed via 2 small screws.  This is basically like a 2.5" hdd aluminum case.  The internals slide out, and I didn't notice any shielding aside from a foil that covered the battery.


----------



## Ashade

aznatama said:


> As for how I got it so fast, Micca store got it for sale yesterday, so I ordered it ASAP.  Micca store is about a 1hr drive from my location, so UPS delivery was next-day.  ^^




So envy man, not for the buzz though, I'm really sorry for that ABS hope you get a solution.



rayzilla said:


> Works wonderfully with my Note2 but I guess everyone already knows that.
> 
> im charging it at home now so I didn't have it for my commutw to work this morning. I miss it already and I went for so long without one before.




Looking forward for your impressions. Specially interested in of you find the buzz aznatama is describing.


----------



## lofthanza

Is it only the gsm phones that have this interference problem? I have a verizon galaxy s3, shall I expect it to be trouble-free in this regard?


----------



## StanD

Mine should arrive later today. I hope it doesn't have any problems with interference, since I have a Verizon/Samsung Galaxy S3. I ordered it yesterday at 6 AM and it's on the UPS truck for delivery to my home, yippee.


----------



## botakgorilla

Does anybody know if the final charging light will stop blinking when the E18 is fully charged? Or will it just continue blinking? Because I've been charging it for about 4hours it should be full but the light's still blinking.


----------



## ABx009

botakgorilla said:


> Does anybody know if the final charging light will stop blinking when the E18 is fully charged? Or will it just continue blinking? Because I've been charging it for about 4hours it should be full but the light's still blinking.


 

 I don't know, but the Micca store's page shows this: "*Special Offer* - Get a 2.1A USB AC charter for only $3 when you buy the E18. Charges the E18 in 4 hours *versus 10 hours for normal USB.*"


----------



## headsounds

Just as an FYI: 
  
 GSM Carriers... AT&T, T-mobile
  
 CDMA Carriers...Verizon, Sprint, MetroPCS
  
 I think MetroPCS will have GSM within the next year, because of the T-mobile merger. Some of the new phones, like the MetroPCS GS4 may already be GSM.
  
 Whew, I shouldn't have an interference problem with the E18!! Thank you past self!


----------



## reginalb

headsounds said:


> Just as an FYI:
> 
> GSM Carriers... AT&T, T-mobile
> 
> ...


 
  
 LTE is based on GSM, so Verizon and Sprint are GSM, at least in part, now.


----------



## TekeRugburn

reginalb said:


> LTE is based on GSM, so Verizon and Sprint are GSM, at least in part, now.




You can have a cdma phone and use lte.


----------



## reginalb

tekerugburn said:


> You can have a cdma phone and use lte.


 
  
 Not sure what you mean, but LTE technology is based on GSM technology with a different radio interface, and some network improvements.


----------



## TekeRugburn

So it's based on it. LTE is available on GSM and cdma networks.... They just use different bands.


----------



## cswann1

I think LTE is just a newer data transmission standard.  The reported interference is almost certainly limited to the radio frequency bands used by GSM, but doesn't manifest with the bands used by CDMA.   The data gets carried and utilized by the LTE standard regardless of frequency.
        I'm really bummed not have only read about this issue after I placed my order since I have an AT&T GS4.  IF there is noticeable interference I'll either a) return the e18 b) look at separate dedicated music player (the new Samsung Galaxy player 4.2 looks pretty cool. It's basically like a GS4 without the phone/4Gdata).
    Option b is sounding more appealing the longer I think about it.  I use my phone for work and I work 12 hour shifts, so battery life is a concern.  Having a separate device for music listening might be better.


----------



## Coupe

Just got the E18 in.  Ultra impressed with build quality and accessories.  Great work so far FiiO.
  
 It is charging now, so I will get back with impressions from my HTC One and PC.


----------



## Sound Eq

guys will the E18 support my xperia z ultra phone, if not what is good to buy for it.
  
 Now I will ask maybe a stupid question, please don't bash me for it.
  
 Is it possible to convert mp3 from digital to analog and will that improve the sound quality for mp3 songs 
  
 My goal is to get the best sound of my mp3 songs wether converting from digital to analog or amplification and listen to them in my car that has a sony car stereo and a 3.5 mm jack
  
 Please if the E18 does not support the xperia z ultra please recommend how to enjoy music in my car


----------



## BillsonChang007

sound eq said:


> guys will the E18 support my xperia z ultra phone, if not what is good to buy for it.
> 
> Now I will ask maybe a stupid question, please don't bash me for it.
> 
> ...




MP3 to WAV/FLAC? You are not getting the best out of it! Spend some money, and download any album that you already have from HDTracks. Back to back and see if you can tell the difference. MP3 vs FLAC! Then convert your MP3 to FLAC then compare it to HDTracks's FLAC...


----------



## kayza

An mp3 is a digital file that is converted to analog by a dac (digital to analog converter), and this is then amplified to make the sound come out of a speaker (or headphone).
Converting an mp3 back to a lossless file is pointless, because once information/quality is lost in the digital world, it can't come back. So I suggest doing what billson suggested: buy an album you know very well from a lossless retailer, or if you already have it in retail CD form, that would be fine as well. Compare that CD/lossless purchase to your current mp3 copy of that same album. See if you notice any difference. Better yet, have someone else play back the different content for you in a blind test so that you dont know which version is playing, and would then have less opportunity for bias. Many people can't tell the difference between a high quality mp3 and the original lossless cd/flac files, and there are many arguments over whether the human ear can really benefit from audio higher than 16/48. Do more reading around the Web or headfi, as this conversation would severely steer off course of the e18 topic.


----------



## headsounds

I don't consider myself as having a really good ear, but I've noticed quite a difference between FLAC and playing the same track straight off CD. (Using repeated, blind AB testing)
  
 Is there a preferred method, or program that (as close to perfectly as possible) converts CD into FLAC files?


----------



## ABx009

headsounds said:


> I don't consider myself as having a really good ear, but I've noticed quite a difference between FLAC and playing the same track straight off CD. (Using repeated, blind AB testing)
> 
> Is there a preferred method, or program that (as close to perfectly as possible) converts CD into FLAC files?


 

 I use J River Media Center. It does pretty much everything, and has lots of audiophile options. The only downside is that it might take some fiddling to get it the way you want it.


----------



## StanD

Grrrrh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 UPS. Someone is trying to figure out what a FiiO E18 is. Mine was delivered, but not to me. I ordered from Amazon of which the order actually is through Micca. I called Amazon about an hour or so after I got a delivery confirmation from UPS via email. Here's where Amazon shines, the next day they gave me a refund. Once I got the email about the refund, I called Amazon and said that all I wanted was my product. They said, "just order it again," so I did. So, now I wait again.


----------



## cswann1

headsounds said:


> I don't consider myself as having a really good ear, but I've noticed quite a difference between FLAC and playing the same track straight off CD. (Using repeated, blind AB testing)
> 
> Is there a preferred method, or program that (as close to perfectly as possible) converts CD into FLAC files?


 
  
  
 I use Exact Audio Copy to rip CD's to .mp3 and FLAC (for archiving/backup).  You'll need to download the .mp3 and FLAC codec and configure EAC to use them.
  
 EAC gives you lots of tools to get your music off of a disc and onto your storage media the way you want it.  It even has a powerful, scripting type interface for naming and organizing your music files.  You can created folders and sub-folders for artist, album, disc, etc and have the file names created pretty much however you want them.


----------



## BillsonChang007

cswann1 said:


> I use Exact Audio Copy to rip CD's to .mp3 and FLAC (for archiving/backup).  You'll need to download the .mp3 and FLAC codec and configure EAC to use them.
> 
> EAC gives you lots of tools to get your music off of a disc and onto your storage media the way you want it.  It even has a powerful, scripting type interface for naming and organizing your music files.  You can created folders and sub-folders for artist, album, disc, etc and have the file names created pretty much however you want them.


 
 I'm using XLD


----------



## Rayzilla

botakgorilla said:


> Does anybody know if the final charging light will stop blinking when the E18 is fully charged? Or will it just continue blinking? Because I've been charging it for about 4hours it should be full but the light's still blinking.


 
 When it is fully charged, all of the lights will shut off. If it is still blinking, my understanding is that it is still charging. I generally try to use USB to charge it because I remember reading somewhere that the slower the charging method, the better it is for the battery. I don't know how true that is, so if anyone that knows better, I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Rayzilla

I posted these pics in another E18 thread.
  

  

  

  
  

  

 In this picture, the E18 is very comfortable to hold (along with the Note2). I find that the back of the Note2 is very slippery, so the E18 actually makes it easier to hold (aside from the added weight of course). It is also very easy to grip or hold the E18 & Note2 when you are not viewing the phone, i.e. when walking around with the phone while your arms are swinging during your walk.
  

 In this picture, I could have placed the E18 a little higher and it would still not interfere with the camera. In fact, I could attach it so that the bottom of it is just about 3-4 millimeters below the Note2. But if I want to take a picture with the phone, I would have to disconnect the headphone because the cable would be right in front of the camera lens.
  
 Like this.

 A self-portrait. 
  
 Let me know if you have any questions or if you need more pictures.


----------



## Rayzilla

ashade said:


> Looking forward for your impressions. Specially interested in of you find the buzz aznatama is describing.


 
  
 I do not hear any of the buzz that has been mentioned.
  
 I am not very good at describing the audio effect so I'll be pretty simple with my explanations. I have been listening mainly to hardstyle music, i.e. Hardwell, Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike, Calvin Harris, and the like, so my comments will be quite limited. I have been testing them primarily with my Ed8 and my Pro 900. I use PlayerPro.
  
 Overall, the E18 does its best at making the bass more full. Not sure how to describe it but it sounds like there is more deep bass as well as mid bass. The bass is also quite a bit cleaner. This is even more apparent on lower quality recordings, which some of the live recordings from Tomorrowland and other dj music events are. It helps clean up the muddled bass in these recordings. 
  
 It seems to have a greater impact when used with my Note2 than compared to my MacBook Air (using USB connection). I guess that is because the DAC in the MBA is already pretty good compared to the Note2? 
  
 Sorry if this is not very helpful. Please let me know if you have any questions and I'll try my best to answer.


----------



## Za Warudo

za warudo said:


> I want a dac/amp combo for my portable headphone/iems but I'm not sure if I should get the E18 for my Galaxy S4 or the X3 DAP.  The X3 costs $40 more but comes with a free Brainwavz R3 iem which retails for $130 on Amazon.  I don't really need another iem so I might sell it to cover the price difference.  Is the DAC and amp on the E18 so much better than the one on the X3 to warrant getting it?


 
  
 Can anyone here advise me on this?  Other than the difference in SQ I'm concerned about the track order listing messing up on the X3 and gap-less playback problems.  However the interference might be a problem with my AT&T GS4 if I get the E18.


----------



## botakgorilla

rayzilla said:


> When it is fully charged, all of the lights will shut off. If it is still blinking, my understanding is that it is still charging. I generally try to use USB to charge it because I remember reading somewhere that the slower the charging method, the better it is for the battery. I don't know how true that is, so if anyone that knows better, I would like to hear your thoughts.


 
 Thanks for your reply. Yes I found out that when it is fully charged, the lights stop blinking. All 3 lights stay on though. On the part about the slower the charging the better, I highly doubt it because for e.g. the Note 3 comes with high speed charging with the USB 3.0 cable via a USB 3.0 port. And btw I do agree with you on how good it feels holding the E18 with a Note 2/3. It's heavy but it makes me feel like a boss lol.


----------



## reginalb

I am having issues with my phone that might be the cause of this, but my E18 doesn't seem to work with my Galaxy S4 (which I have used other USB DACs with and not had any issues) nor does it work with my Nexus 10 (no issues with it - other than this not working). In both instances, the playback control buttons work, but there's no sound. The phone actually seems like it's trying to route the sound, as it stops making the noise itself, but my headphones get squat. 
  
 Works fine with my laptop, but that's not why I got it.
  
 Also, for those wondering, there is pretty significant interference from my Verizon S4 if I try to stack them.


----------



## n2it

headsounds said:


> Is there a preferred method, or program that (as close to perfectly as possible) converts CD into FLAC files?


 
  
 I really like dbpoweramp.  Fast and efficient, great tagging (you can compare 4 sources), can rip to multiple formats at once (e.g. I rip to MP3 and FLAC at the same time), Secure / Accurate ripping (compares to other rips of the same album to give you a confidence rating of rip quality).


----------



## imeem

Just curious, when will Canada Computer carry the e18? Canada Computer is an authorize seller.


----------



## headsounds

I really hope I don't have any problems with the unit they've sent me. Seems like there is already huge quality control issues.


----------



## Ashade

rayzilla said:


> I do not hear any of the buzz that has been mentioned.
> 
> I am not very good at describing the audio effect so I'll be pretty simple with my explanations. I have been listening mainly to hardstyle music, i.e. Hardwell, Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike, Calvin Harris, and the like, so my comments will be quite limited. I have been testing them primarily with my Ed8 and my Pro 900. I use PlayerPro.
> 
> ...




It was very helpful man. Thank you very much. Only one question, which carrier do you use with your note II?



za warudo said:


> Can anyone here advise me on this?  Other than the difference in SQ I'm concerned about the track order listing messing up on the X3 and gap-less playback problems.  However the interference might be a problem with my AT&T GS4 if I get the E18.




Check this answer and look over the thread, ClieOs can help you better.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/posts/add/threadId/685414


----------



## Coupe

rayzilla said:


> It seems to have a greater impact when used with my Note2 than compared to my MacBook Air (using USB connection). I guess that is because the DAC in the MBA is already pretty good compared to the Note2?


 
  
 It is probably because the MBA is providing more amplification than the Note 2.  This way the difference when you use the E18 there is not as much of a difference, from a current, voltage.
  
 I listened to PRO-2900s during the weekend and, A-B to headphone out on the HTC One, you can tell the E18 is providing more current.  I feel similar to what you post, more expansive bass, but a slight bit tizzy on the highs.
  
 Going to bring the PRO-900s for the commute.  Let's see what it does there.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I'm hoping for an e18 diy edition


----------



## cswann1

I just got my e18.
  
 There is no sound using USB OTG from my AT&T Galaxy S4.   Fiio's prduct information page shows the S4 as a compatible device but if you download the users manual, it is not.
  
 Has anyone gotten their e18 to work with an S4 after initially having no sound from the headphone out while connected to their source via USB?  If I can't get this working, and soon, I will be returning.   It's pretty disappointing seeing such a big discrepancy on the compatible devices from Fiio.


----------



## bowei006

Compatability isn't exactly on the part of FiiO if you actually look into how USB OTG works.


----------



## wyllie

cswann1 said:


> I just got my e18.
> 
> There is no sound using USB OTG from my AT&T Galaxy S4.   Fiio's prduct information page shows the S4 as a compatible device but if you download the users manual, it is not.
> 
> Has anyone gotten their e18 to work with an S4 after initially having no sound from the headphone out while connected to their source via USB?  If I can't get this working, and soon, I will be returning.   It's pretty disappointing seeing such a big discrepancy on the compatible devices from Fiio.


 
 Have set your E18 to it's DAC/amplifier mode rather than the setting where it will attempt to charge your S4


----------



## ABx009

It looks like you need USB Audio Recorder Pro to use it with the Galaxy S4. That actually leaves me more than a little sour, because I had the E07, saw all the comments from Fiio reps saying to wait for the E18, and did just that to avoid having to use USB Audio Recorder Pro. I'll live, but I'll be forever skeptical of Fiio.


----------



## ABx009

bowei006 said:


> Compatability isn't exactly on the part of FiiO if you actually look into how USB OTG works.


 

 Perhaps, but advertising compatibility with a specific device as a selling point is entirely on their part.


----------



## bowei006

abx009 said:


> Perhaps, but advertising compatibility with a specific device as a selling point is entirely on their part.


 
 Compatability in terms of USB OTG and using these devices is soley around the ROM/OS the Android device is using, the idea that the user knows how to get it to work, and that something hasn't been messed up on the device.
  
 Compatability in general is the selling point of course. But this is mainly a user and software issue.


----------



## ABx009

bowei006 said:


> Compatability in terms of USB OTG and using these devices is soley around the ROM/OS the Android device is using, the idea that the user knows how to get it to work, and that something hasn't been messed up on the device.
> 
> Compatability in general is the selling point of course. But this is mainly a user and software issue.


 
 I see this as a truth in advertising issue. Saying that it works with a program that was never intended to be used this way is not the same as being compatible.


----------



## cswann1

wyllie said:


> Have set your E18 to it's DAC/amplifier mode rather than the setting where it will attempt to charge your S4


 
 Yes, I had it set correctly and could play/pause and change the track playing in the media player.
  


abx009 said:


> It looks like you need USBAudioPro to use it with the Galaxy S4. That actually leaves me more than a little sour, because I had the E07, saw all the comments from Fiio reps saying to wait for the E18, and did just that to avoid having to use USBAudioPro. I'll live, but I'll be forever skeptical of Fiio.


 
  
 Yeah, looks like you may be right.  And that is not something I am willing to do.    I use Neutron player for a couple of reasons, one of them being that it includes crossfeed, which as far as I know no other Android media player has.   If USBAudioPro had crossfeed and was free, I might consider keeping this amp/DAC.   
       
 Since my IEMs do sound really good straight out of my S4, I'll be contacting Micca Store for an RMA.   I'm not that bummed, but I do wish Fiio would have made it a little clearer that the S4 needs specific software to work as a USB DAC.   The product description page shows a picture of the S4 right along with 4 other phones, but it's not until you dig deeper in to the product literature that you see the  fine print.


----------



## ABx009

cswann1 said:


> Yeah, looks like you may be right.  And that is not something I am willing to do.    I use Neutron player for a couple of reasons, one of them being that it includes crossfeed, which as far as I know no other Android media player has.   If USBAudioPro had crossfeed and was free, I might consider keeping this amp/DAC.
> Since my IEMs do sound really good straight out of my S4, I'll be contacting Micca Store for an RMA.   I'm not that bummed, but I do wish Fiio would have made it a little clearer that the S4 needs specific software to work as a USB DAC.   The product description page shows a picture of the S4 right along with 4 other phones, but it's not until you dig deeper in to the product literature that you see the  fine print.


 
 Yeah, using my own player is why I wanted a DAC instead of opting for something like the X3.
  
 If they included their own player software then I would be a little irritated, but not as sour as I am now. Using a recording program as a player (that can only play one file type) is not a solution for compatibility. Perhaps they need to provide some support to the developer of USB Audio Recorder in his effort to create a driver/service for these things.
  
 Perhaps I misunderstood, but I seem to recall Fiio reps saying not to do this, and to wait for their Android DAC instead.


----------



## cswann1

abx009 said:


> Yeah, using my own player is why I wanted a DAC instead of opting for something like the X3.
> 
> If they included their own player software then I would be a little irritated, but not as sour as I am now. Using a recording program as a player (that can only play one file type) is not a solution for compatibility. Perhaps they need to provide some support to the developer of USB Audio Recorder in his effort to create a driver/service for these things.


 
  
  
 Google crapped the bed here. The Jelly Bean 4.2.2 kernel should have included this functionality so that the rest of the world wouldn't have t come up with workarounds for their fail.


----------



## Sushiglobster

All these posts so far have me worried about using it with my LG G2. It support OTG, but I have zero experience with it all. I'll know tomorrow and if it doesn't worm like how it should, a refund will be in order.


----------



## asdfvtn

cswann1 said:


> Yes, I had it set correctly and could play/pause and change the track playing in the media player.
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like you may be right.  And that is not something I am willing to do.    I use Neutron player for a couple of reasons, one of them being that it includes crossfeed, which as far as I know no other Android media player has.   If USBAudioPro had crossfeed and was free, I might consider keeping this amp/DAC.



Well, looks like I'm not buying the E18. 

Poweramp has their cross feed called Stereo X by the way. Neutron is great and all but they really need to update their UI.. Poweramp for me till then.


----------



## aznatama

rayzilla said:


> I do not hear any of the buzz that has been mentioned.


 
  
 Have you used it while moving across signal zones?  If you're just listening to it at your desk, you're not going to get any interference.  The interference occurs from the signals the antennae emits when attempting to regain signal, send/receive large amounts of data, etc.  Use it as a portable player while going in and out of a dead zone.  If you really have no problems, then let me know, perhaps I got a bad unit?...
  
 As for all you out there worried about compatibility with your device... that's not a problem with FiiO, since there are so many different firmware bilds of the phones.  The phone itself may be capable of supporting USB audio, but your software may not have this enabled.  
  
 For the one wondering about converting mp3 to analog, that's what this DAC does... DAC is Digital-Analog Converter... Also, remember that whatever you do, it'll only be as good as the weakest link.  If you have a 28kbps mp3, your music is going to sound ****ty no matter what you do, unless it's a tuning tone or something.


----------



## StanD

cswann1 said:


> I just got my e18.
> 
> There is no sound using USB OTG from my AT&T Galaxy S4.   Fiio's prduct information page shows the S4 as a compatible device but if you download the users manual, it is not.
> 
> Has anyone gotten their e18 to work with an S4 after initially having no sound from the headphone out while connected to their source via USB?  If I can't get this working, and soon, I will be returning.   It's pretty disappointing seeing such a big discrepancy on the compatible devices from Fiio.


 
 FiiO's web page on the E18 has an asterisk next to the S4 and the below definition with a link to a downloadable trial of the recorder program that you can sideload. As has been expressed, that's no way to enjoy music. I wouldn't go that way either. And I thought Google was cooking in USB Audio support into Jellybean. Perhaps it's up to the OEM to follow through, then again the S3 has no asterisk and everyone is happy with their S3, except for some owners with issues with interference.
* Owing to differences in smartphone firmware, newer smartphones may require installation of 3rd party music players to work with the E18 as a DAC.


----------



## Anouk

Will be interesting to see if this iwll work with the nexus 5 when it comes out.


----------



## Rayzilla

coupe said:


> Going to bring the PRO-900s for the commute.  Let's see what it does there.


 
 I think I am going to copy you on that.   I haven't taken my Pro 900s out for a while now because the Ed8 is my go to for isolation HP. I'm actually listening to Knife Party with the Pro 900 now.


----------



## Rayzilla

aznatama said:


> Have you used it while moving across signal zones?  If you're just listening to it at your desk, you're not going to get any interference.  The interference occurs from the signals the antennae emits when attempting to regain signal, send/receive large amounts of data, etc.  Use it as a portable player while going in and out of a dead zone.  If you really have no problems, then let me know, perhaps I got a bad unit?...


 
 Hello az,
  
 I use my E18 as a portable just as much or more than with my laptop and I have never come across the buzzing problem. I take it underground, on the tram, on buses, walking and just plain sitting around.
  
 Maybe I'm not using GSM? I use it with my Note2 and I am still on 3G network.
  
 I hope this helps with your analysis...


----------



## imeem

anouk said:


> Will be interesting to see if this iwll work with the nexus 5 when it comes out.


 
 no USB OTG support (officially), like the N 4 for audio out.
  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2511921
  
 probably going to need usb audio recorder pro.


----------



## chrdxn

Many of us were not able to get the E07k to work with a US carrier GS3. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who was unsuccessful with the E07k/GS3 pairing is able to use the E18. While I agree that the issue is more on the OTG side, we were lead to believe that Android compatibility would be better with E18. Not sure if that's the case.


----------



## Ashade

That is the problem of us early adopters. I understand your disappointment but that's something that happens when you are in the first batch of triers. When I entered this audiophile world I bought both E17 and E07K and kept the one covering my needs better. Android is not an easy world, we have iOS for that, but on the other hand it can satisfy you in many other aspects. I'm not buying E18 because of its ultra compatibility with android but as an upgrade. If it doesn't work I will just return it.

S4 users might want to try E17 that has been reported to work or try flashing custom ROMs. US variants have been always a pain and we need to understand that most of the world uses the international variant (Europe, Asia, etc). We should be happy of having so many options out there. It wasn't the case before or with other phones.


----------



## xinlibuhui

eard FiiO themselves talking about the E18 in the E17 FAQ thread, but no information about it.


----------



## cswann1

I think I was wrong earlier when I bashed Google for the Galaxy S4's inability to act as a host for USB DACs.   
  
 I've been doing a lot of reading here, and it looks like Android has had the functionality for a while, and indeed is working on the S3.   It looks like Samsung is the cause of the S4 issues.


----------



## aznatama

rayzilla said:


> I use my E18 as a portable just as much or more than with my laptop and I have never come across the buzzing problem...


 
  
 The interference is from the phone when the e18 is used as intended, strapped together with the phone.  I assume that when using it with your laptop, you're not using it with the e18 strapped to your gsm receiver?


----------



## ABx009

> I've been doing a lot of reading here, and it looks like Android has had the functionality for a while, and indeed is working on the S3.   It looks like Samsung is the cause of the S4 issues.


 
 That's interesting; thanks for the update (I had heard the same as what you'd said previously). I wonder if the 2.3 update does/will make any difference (I haven't gotten mine yet, even though I'm on Sprint), or if Samsung might be easier to petition for a fix.
  
 When you're neck deep in the technical side of things as an enthusiast it's easy to take these things for granted, but there are even going to be other technical people whose circumstances won't allow for workarounds that may seem benign from your point of view. Compatibility issues, as such, are going to happen, but to specifically advertise to those that a company knows will have compatibility issues is really... not cool. If my company tried this, I would take it to the executives if I had to; and at a company that counts profits in the billions, that's not a small thing.


----------



## SLEEb

Has anyone made this work with the Nexus 4? I know it won't work with stock android, but can anyone point me towards a confirmed functioning ROM and/or Kernel which would make it work?


----------



## ABx009

cswann1 said:


> I think I was wrong earlier when I bashed Google for the Galaxy S4's inability to act as a host for USB DACs.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading here, and it looks like Android has had the functionality for a while, and indeed is working on the S3.   It looks like Samsung is the cause of the S4 issues.


 
 So it looks like this _may _be carrier specific.
  
 I just got my E18, plugged it into my S4 (yes, USB in), and it works straight away through Poweramp, Noozy, and the Youtube app. When I plugged it in it turned the volume on the phone all the way down and I just had to turn it up.
  
*However, *I happen to have another S4 here for testing (I'm a mobile software tester) through T Mobile, and it is NOT working on that one.
  
 My phone is rooted but still stock (the testing device is, of course, fully stock) and on Sprint. I have ViPER4Android and Noozoxide installed but disabled. It works with Poweramp set to use direct volume control or not. Noozy says that it failed to initialize EMU due to unsupported DAC (which it does without the E18 as well). Unfortunately I can't change much on the S4 for testing because it needs to remain as close to being OOB as possible. I also have personal stuff going on today that makes it unlikely that I will be able to do much more today, but we'll see. I'm happy to do whatever I can to help you out, cswann1.
  
 So I'm very glad to be at least partially wrong, though I still think that Fiio needs to be more up-front about this.
  
 I am a little weary about this OTG cable; it looks like something that will short out after a month of my bus commute.


----------



## reginalb

cswann1 said:


> I think I was wrong earlier when I bashed Google for the Galaxy S4's inability to act as a host for USB DACs.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of reading here, and it looks like Android has had the functionality for a while, and indeed is working on the S3.   It looks like Samsung is the cause of the S4 issues.


 
  
 I don't think that's true. I mean, the E18 isn't working with my S4, but every other USB DAC I have used with it works fine, this is the only one I've had trouble with.


----------



## reginalb

abx009 said:


> So it looks like this _may _be carrier specific.
> 
> I just got my E18, plugged it into my S4 (yes, USB in), and it works straight away through Poweramp, Noozy, and the Youtube app. When I plugged it in it turned the volume on the phone all the way down and I just had to turn it up.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not working on My Verizon S4, but I can, for example, use my Hifiman HM-101 with the same phone, so....
  
 My S4 is also rooted, but generally stock otherwise. Very disappointed with the E18.


----------



## ABx009

reginalb said:


> Not working on My Verizon S4, but I can, for example, use my Hifiman HM-101 with the same phone, so....
> 
> My S4 is also rooted, but generally stock otherwise. Very disappointed with the E18.


 

 It might be worth trying it with USB Audio Recorder Pro (you can download the trial from the Specs page for the E18) just to make sure that it's not a defective unit. There's been one or two people in this thread that have had to order replacements.


----------



## ABx009

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## reginalb

abx009 said:


> It might be worth trying it with USB Audio Recorder Pro (you can download the trial from the Specs page for the E18) just to make sure that it's not a defective unit. There's been one or two people in this thread that have had to order replacements.


 
  
 Hmm, it's possible, I am also going to try returning to a factory image. I've needed to so that I can get up to 4.3 anyway.


----------



## cswann1

reginalb said:


> I don't think that's true. I mean, the E18 isn't working with my S4, but every other USB DAC I have used with it works fine, this is the only one I've had trouble with.


 
  
 If you don't mind me asking, how many DAC's have you tried and what media software on the S4?  Are you sure that your S4 is acting as a host for these DACs and is feeding it a digital audio bit-stream?
  


reginalb said:


> Not working on My Verizon S4, but I can, for example, use my Hifiman HM-101 with the same phone, so....
> 
> My S4 is also rooted, *but generally stock* otherwise. Very disappointed with the E18.


 
  
  


reginalb said:


> Hmm, it's possible, I am also going to try *returning to a factory image*. I've needed to so that I can get up to 4.3 anyway.


 
   I'm confused here.  Are you running a custom image (ROM)?  Or when you say "return to factory" you mean unroot your phone.


----------



## cswann1

abx009 said:


> So it looks like this _may _be carrier specific.
> 
> I just got my E18, plugged it into my S4 (yes, USB in), and it works straight away through Poweramp, Noozy, and the Youtube app. When I plugged it in it turned the *volume on the phone all the way down and I just had to turn it up.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the information. I also see my phones volume being turned all the way down when I connect the e18 (and i did turn it back up, but never got any sound out of my e18).  It is my understanding that the phones volume should have no effect at all with the function of feeding audio data in digital form to a DAC.
  
  
 This is a matter of great confusion for me.  I have been reading a lot about the S4 and other phones and this DAC and the various media apps, and I sometimes read about how folks are using the e18 and the phones volume still controls the volume coming from the headphones that are connected to the e18's headphone out.  This seems very contradictory to how it should work to me.


----------



## StanD

cswann1 said:


> Thanks for the information. I also see my phones volume being turned all the way down when I connect the e18 (and i did turn it back up, but never got any sound out of my e18).  It is my understanding that the phones volume should have no effect at all with the function of feeding audio data in digital form to a DAC.
> 
> 
> This is a matter of great confusion for me.  I have been reading a lot about the S4 and other phones and this DAC and the various media apps, and I sometimes read about how folks are using the e18 and the phones volume still controls the volume coming from the headphones that are connected to the e18's headphone out.  This seems very contradictory to how it should work to me.


 
 So it is either scaling the signal digitally which is not desirable, so you should turn it up all the way. Or else, like the S3, you can route audio through the USB cable and the volume control affects the line out level. When I do this on my S3 I also pickup interference. I'm wondering if it's line out audio you are listening to via the E18 amp section. I'll PM a link to this post to James at FiiO and maybe he can clear this up.


----------



## Ashade

cswann1 said:


> Thanks for the information. I also see my phones volume being turned all the way down when I connect the e18 (and i did turn it back up, but never got any sound out of my e18).  *It is my understanding that the phones volume should have no effect at all with the function of feeding audio data in digital form to a DAC.*
> 
> 
> This is a matter of great confusion for me.  I have been reading a lot about the S4 and other phones and this DAC and the various media apps, and I sometimes read about how folks are using the e18 and the phones volume still controls the volume coming from the headphones that are connected to the e18's headphone out.  This seems very contradictory to how it should work to me.


 
  
 This is not necessarily true, you can digitally control the volume from your phone, same way you do on a computer or with a bluetooth headset. This is something that depends purely on the implementation of the DAC, and in Fiio E07K and E17 you could already do, not the same with E7.


----------



## Sushiglobster

My FiiO E18 is in and here are some first initial impressions:
  
 First, the good news: It works with my LG G2 through USB. I can play/pause, advance forward and back with tracks and Google Music streams with no problem.
  
 And well...that's kind of where the positive things end....
  
 On to the bad news:
 - First off, I did get some interference from my LG G2, but it quickly went away. I do however still get this very distant high-pitched sound. It remains constant and I can hear it during quiet parts of songs and in between tracks. It's very minimal in volume, but I can still hear it.
 - Second, when using OTG with the USB cable to from my LG G2 to the E18, music sounds incredibly thin and...well...distorted. Even during low volume and quiet parts of a song, I get what sounds like distortion and pops/clicks. Music is lifeless and switching the gain from low to high only makes the distortion even more apparent and the audio more harsh. The Bass boost does little to no difference here. To sum it up, using the DAC portion with OTG and USB is pretty awful. I have no idea if this is how it's suppose to be or if it's something from my phone, I have no idea. This is my first time using a portable DAC/Amp and my first time using a FiiO product.
  
 A silver lining: Using the headphone-out from my LG G2 to the E18's Line-in sounds great! There is no OTG or USB cable with this setup. Just a simple line-in/out audio cable (The one supplied in the box). Music sounds big...very big and there is a noticeable and more exciting increase in bass presence when I flip the bass boost to on. I get no distortion, no high pitched sound, just a bigger listening experience. 
  
 I'm not really sure what's up with the DAC performance. It just sounds harsh, tiny, empty, and brittle. It doesn't sound like it's performing...at all. Then again, maybe it's my phone? I wouldn't even know how to resolve such an issue. 
  
 I'll continue to mess with it, but as it is right now, I may ask for a refund. If the DAC listening experience doesn't improve then the product will be something I cannot use, especially because that's why I bought it.
  
 Any questions? Thoughts? Opinions? Please ask. I'd like to work at making this perform as it should.
  
 For the record I'm using Android 4.2.2
 My headphones are Westone W4r IEMs.


----------



## bowei006

Try E18 on computer and see if you are hearing same audio qualities.
  
 I have no problems using E18 with my computer sonically wise.


----------



## cswann1

stand said:


> So it is either scaling the signal digitally which is not desirable, so you should turn it up all the way. Or else, like the S3, you can *route audio through the USB cable* and the volume control affects the line out level. When I do this on my S3 I also pickup interference. I'm wondering if it's line out audio you are listening to via the E18 amp section. I'll PM a link to this post to James at FiiO and maybe he can clear this up.


 
  
  
 This is also something I have wondered about.   So USB can carry purely digital audio information as well as analog line-out?  If that is the case it brings up all sorts of questions about what it is exactly a person is getting when one connects a DAC to a phone or other portable media player.
  
 Also, @Ashade.  OK thanks. I can see how volume/gain information can be sent along with the audio data.


----------



## Ashade

sushiglobster said:


> My FiiO E18 is in and here are some first initial impressions:
> 
> First, the good news: It works with my LG G2 through USB. I can play/pause, advance forward and back with tracks and Google Music streams with no problem.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try it in your computer. It is probably some kind of incompatibility with the phone, but let's make sure the DAC part is not defective.
  
 EDIT: Bowei was faster.  You are bullet man!


----------



## reginalb

cswann1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many DAC's have you tried and what media software on the S4?  Are you sure that your S4 is acting as a host for these DACs and is feeding it a digital audio bit-stream?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused here.  Are you running a custom image (ROM)?  Or when you say "return to factory" you mean unroot your phone.


 
  
 Stock rom, but with some framework modifications, etc. Just enough to not be able to do an OTA. And yeah, it was definitely acting as a host. 
  
 That said, the OTA to 4.3 resolved the issues, E18 works now.


----------



## Ashade

reginalb said:


> Stock rom, but with some framework modifications, etc. Just enough to not be able to do an OTA. And yeah, it was definitely acting as a host.
> 
> That said, the OTA to 4.3 resolved the issues, E18 works now.


 
  
 Good to know.


----------



## StanD

Quote:is anyone's  





cswann1 said:


> This is also something I have wondered about.   So USB can carry purely digital audio information as well as analog line-out?  If that is the case it brings up all sorts of questions about what it is exactly a person is getting when one connects a DAC to a phone or other portable media player.
> 
> Also, @Ashade.  OK thanks. I can see how volume/gain information can be sent along with the audio data.


 
 A USB cable is just wires and a connector, how one abuses it is anyone's folly. I have dock for my S3 that has a switch which makes the S3 route line out audio via the USB to the dock and out of a 3.5 mm jack on the dock. It's level is affected by the volume slider on the S3. Of course usually line out is not attenuated, so the whole thing is a bit screwy.
 EDIT: If I have a power adapter (USB) attached to the dock, I get noise/interference on the line out. If I unplug the power adapter, the noise ceases.


----------



## reginalb

cswann1 said:


> This is also something I have wondered about.   So USB can carry purely digital audio information as well as analog line-out?  If that is the case it brings up all sorts of questions about what it is exactly a person is getting when one connects a DAC to a phone or other portable media player.
> 
> Also, @Ashade.  OK thanks. I can see how volume/gain information can be sent along with the audio data.


 
  
  
 Touchwiz, from what I understand, has been able to directly stream the music data (16/44.1, which is actually built in to AOSP but not implemented by most manufacturers)
  


ashade said:


> Good to know.


 
  
 Indeed, I'm sure I did something to it, and I'd caused the problem, I admit, I am constantly tinkering, and I'm not entirely sure when the last time I'd actually used a DAC with it was. The only one I had at the time that I picked up the E18 in the HM-101, which was definitely the _last _dac I'd used with it. But that one picks up so much EMI, it's unusable when it's tethered to a phone.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> My FiiO E18 is in and here are some first initial impressions:
> 
> First, the good news: It works with my LG G2 through USB. I can play/pause, advance forward and back with tracks and Google Music streams with no problem.
> 
> ...


 
 If you can't get a DAC to work with your phone, get a FiiO E12 amp (no DAC), it's much better than the amp section in the E18.


----------



## cswann1

reginalb said:


> Stock rom, but with some framework modifications, etc. Just enough to not be able to do an OTA. And yeah, it was definitely acting as a host.
> 
> That said, the OTA to 4.3 resolved the issues, E18 works now.


 
  
 OK so just to confirm.....updating to Jelly Bean 4.3 resolved the problem and you can use the e18 with your Galaxy S4 using the media player of your choice?   And the OTA 4.3 update will not happen if your device is rooted?
  
 Sorry to ask you to repeat yourself, but I want to be as clear as I can on all of this before I send my e18 back for a (partial-<shakes fist>_damn restocking fees_</ fist>) refund.


----------



## reginalb

cswann1 said:


> OK so just to confirm.....updating to Jelly Bean 4.3 resolved the problem and you can use the e18 with your Galaxy S4 using the media player of your choice?   And the OTA 4.3 update will not happen if your device is rooted?
> 
> Sorry to ask you to repeat yourself, but I want to be as clear as I can on all of this before I send my e18 back for a (partial-<shakes fist>_damn restocking fees_</ fist>) refund.


 
  
 Updating to 4.3 (I was on 4.2.2 previously) resolved whatever my issue was for my Verizon S4. It now works with both my podcast app, and Google Music (the one that matters). 
  
 I was actually still rooted when I updated, but I had to restore some files that had been modified (mainly framework files). But for your purposes: Updating to 4.3 did resolve my issue, the E18 now works with my S4.


----------



## cswann1

Ok thanks.  It looks like AT&T may push out this update tomorrow the 13th.  I have 28 days left on the return policy so I'll see if this update will help.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Okay guys, I can confirm that E18 DAC works with my computer and it works quite well. Very clean sound, smooth...and very enjoyable. Lovely! I hear no distortion, no pops or clicks, no high pitched sound in the background. 
  
 If I can get my G2 to play nice in this matter, then damn....what a great audio upgrade that will be.
  
 So..............now I have no idea how to fix this audio mess with my G2. OTG works....but audio quality is just horrid!

 Ideas anyone?


----------



## Ashade

sushiglobster said:


> Okay guys, I can confirm that E18 DAC works with my computer and it works quite well. Very clean sound, smooth...and very enjoyable. Lovely! I hear no distortion, no pops or clicks, no high pitched sound in the background.
> 
> If I can get my G2 to play nice in this matter, then damn....what a great audio upgrade that will be.
> 
> ...




Try other kernels and/or versions of android if possible.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Well, now I can't get the DAC to play music at all. From what I can tell, it's working, but there's no volume or music or anything. 
  
 So, now I'm stuck.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You mean with the G2? Did you change kernel / rom? Did you try using USB Audio Recorder Pro? Are you playing standard-res or high-res music?

In other news, does anyone remember the crazy report on one of these E18 threads that the E18 was working with first an iPad and then an iPhone 5? I can't seem to find it... can anyone give me a link so I can study what's going on?


----------



## Sushiglobster

joe bloggs said:


> You mean with the G2? Did you change kernel / rom? Did you try using USB Audio Recorder Pro? Are you playing standard-res or high-res music?
> 
> In other news, does anyone remember the crazy report on one of these E18 threads that the E18 was working with first an iPad and then an iPhone 5? I can't seem to find it... can anyone give me a link so I can study what's going on?


 
  
  
 Yes, my LG G2. When I first opened the E18 packaged, I turned it on and plugged it in to my LG G2. It worked without a hitch, even though the audio quality was awful. Now I cannot get the DAC to work at all. I can pause/play and advance the track no problem, but now there is no volume. I have not tried USB Audio Recorder Pro, because I have to pay for that and I honestly feel that this product should not require a 3rd party app to function. Wasn't advertised as such. I am streaming Google Music 320Kbps. 
  
 I may have to try another ROM, but even having to do that sucks. My G2 supports OTG ...I'm not sure why it worked and now doesn't. 
  
 EDIT: More info - I am using Verizon version of LG G2, currently on ROM: Malladus 1.2.1 (Android 4.2.2)
  
 EDIT: I just can't it to work anymore. Looks like I may have to return it soon. I'd like at least 2 weeks with it to see if progress is made, but as it stands right now...it's a non-functioning product


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sushiglobster said:


> Yes, my LG G2. When I first opened the E18 packaged, I turned it on and plugged it in to my LG G2. It worked without a hitch, even though the audio quality was awful. Now I cannot get the DAC to work at all. I can pause/play and advance the track no problem, but now there is no volume. I have not tried USB Audio Recorder Pro, because I have to pay for that and I honestly feel that this product should not require a 3rd party app to function. Wasn't advertised as such. I am streaming Google Music 320Kbps.
> 
> I may have to try another ROM, but even having to do that sucks. My G2 supports OTG ...I'm not sure why it worked and now doesn't.
> 
> ...




Try pressing the volume up key on your g2 while music is playing into the e18.


----------



## Sushiglobster

joe bloggs said:


> Try pressing the volume up key on your g2 while music is playing into the e18.


 
  
 I'd try that, but I have some good news!
  
 So, I switch over to a 4.3.1 ROM, VanirAOSP and thought I'd give it a shot because I really want this setup to work.
  
 Well, as I type this I'm listening to the E18 in all of its full glory. DAC and all and there is no noise or anything out of the ordinary. It sounds badass! 
  
 I am getting some interference from my phone though. It stabilizes once activity on my phone calms down though. I'll have to see, but so far so good with this ROM build. 
  
 EDIT: I can still hear a very low volume high pitched sound. It's still constant. Can't notice it too much when music is playing. 
  
 EDIT 2: Yea, the interference is quite annoying.


----------



## Ashade

sushiglobster said:


> I'd try that, but I have some good news!
> 
> So, I switch over to a 4.3.1 ROM, VanirAOSP and thought I'd give it a shot because I really want this setup to work.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some insights just for you to keep playing with it:
 - Usually the key for it to work is on the kernels more than in the ROMs.
 - 4.2.x is REALLY picky with DACs. That's probably why you got it working on 4.3.x better than 4.2.x. Again, the key is the kernel, but those depend as well on the Android version.
 - U.S. variants are REALLY picky as well. If possible, play with kernels and ROMs derived from international versions that you know are compatible with your specific variant.
- That pitched sound is going to be related with your phone specificly (a driver issue probably), you might want to try ROMs as based as possible in pure Android to see if they do any effect.
  
 Hope this helps man, the last option for you would be to sell the phone while it keeps a "high" value and try to upgrade/move horizontally to another Android phone that you are certain is fully compatible. Even used is a good option. I switch my phone every 6-12 months, and you can do it for less than $100 a year which is more or less the same than upgrading every 2 years if you do the maths.


----------



## JamesFiiO

replies to the below questions in this thread.
  
 1) Can the E18 pick up the line out from the Galaxy S3 from the USB connection.
  
 Yes, but I am not sure whether it is true line out from the usb connector in S3, and also you need a special line out cable which you need to put a resistor in side the cable. sorry I forget the detail 
  
 but it is possible.
  
 2) Why is the volume control of the phone affecting the volume of the sound coming out of the E18? Is so, the E18 has a volume control and responding to both controls is causing confusion for users.
  
 the best way is set the volume in your phone to the MAX and use E18 to control the volume . it is the same when you use DAC in your PC unless it works under  ASIO or WASPI mode.


----------



## Ashade

By the way, I am receiving my unit today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll report back!


----------



## ABx009

One thing that I noticed is that if Poweramp is set to direct volume control then I get warbling and clicking/popping (I don't know the technical terms for these things). When I turn that feature off it plays normally. I tried USB Audio Recorder Pro and got the same while it was set to 16 bit, and cleared up when I changed to 24 bit. I'm not sure how that might translate to problems others are having here, but hope that might spark some ideas.
  
  
 Results:
 As a noob that has a better ear than most people (I'm at the point that I recently started to be able to pick out FLAC from 320 MP3s) what I'm noticing is that there is a lot more definition in background sounds and the music is a lot more three-dimensional; it's very much the difference between a 2d picture and a 3d picture, with the background sounds being much more defined and articulated. This is amazing for some music, and not so different in other music. Overall resolution is better, but will take some time for me to fully realize (listening to music on my commute is where I seem to notice things more).
  
 I really do wish that the USB cable was angled. I'm not excited about putting the unit in my pocket resting on the cable loop while I'm running for buses and trains. I should be able to put it in my pocket upside down most of the time, but if I have to run for a train, then I'm just going to shove it in my pocket and run. I might have to see about getting an adapter or two.


----------



## Varoudis

Hi all,
  
 Im not at all familiar with shopping in the states.
 Can you help me out with some pointers on places I can search or find for e18?
  
 (Do i need to follow only the official distributors?)
  
 Thanks


----------



## ABx009

AFAIK Micca Store is the only place that has it right now. They sell through their own website and Amazon.com.


----------



## bowei006

FiiO fb page is usually a good place to get info on which retaillers are getting shipments of what new units.

I dont believe there are any fake fiios past the E5, E6 or other older sub $30 units but buying authorized gets you full support and warranty

Micca has them right now i believe


----------



## Ashade

Amazon is already offering two different providers. That would be my point of reference.


----------



## headsounds

Okay, I've been listening to the Fiio E18, using a Metro PCS Galaxy S3, Stock Music player, and Brainwavz HM5 headphones...
  
 I'm pretty confused, there are a few different configurations that allow the headphones to produce sound. What should I be connecting to which other ports, to be using the E18 as an amp and DAC?
  
 So far, I really don't hear an improvement in sound quality compared to only  plugging my headphones into the GS3...
  
 No hissing, or compatibility issues, though...


----------



## reginalb

A search of this thread didn't turn anything up, but I know that some people have expressed need for a longer cable, anyone have any experience with the HakShop?
  
http://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## xero404

Just got mine in from micca. Works straight from my gs3 (Sprint and running on rooted 4.1.2 and Neutron Player) and PC at work (main purpose was a DAC for portable and for work). I am getting that high pitched noise on silence on both the PC and the phone though....


----------



## ABx009

> Originally Posted by *headsounds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far, I really don't hear an improvement in sound quality compared to only  plugging my headphones into the GS3...


 
  
 I had to go take a walk with my headphones before I could appreciate the full difference.


----------



## headsounds

Just to clarify, in order to use both the amp and dac functions, I should have the phone MicroUSB connected to the E18 AMP DAC with the supplied cable. Then my headphones plugged into the CENTER microphone port on the top of the E18?
  
 Oh, a depressing random fact... the super cheap white earbuds that came with my phone have a way better sub bass presentation than my 100 dollar headphones.


----------



## KarlAgathon

NoOb question for any and all. I want to buy this for my GS3. I have seen the double amping subject talked about in some threads here and there. Would that damage the phone?


----------



## xero404

karlagathon said:


> NoOb question for any and all. I want to buy this for my GS3. I have seen the double amping subject talked about in some threads here and there. Would that damage the phone?


 
 if you use the DAC portion with the USB cable provided (micro USB from the Fiio e18 to the micro USB to the GS3) there is no danger of double amping since you are technically bypassing the GS3's headphone port and only using the one on the E18. And yes it sounds much better than the built in DAC (stupid sprint version not having the wolfson DAC...)


----------



## Sushiglobster

In case anyone wanted to know how my E18 and LG G2 are doing...
  
 Awesome! Had to go to a 4.3 ROM (on Carbon ROM right now), but it works and it works well. 
  
 Glad to it's all coming together, now if only I can eliminate the nasty and occasional interference.


----------



## StanD

sushiglobster said:


> In case anyone wanted to know how my E18 and LG G2 are doing...
> 
> Awesome! Had to go to a 4.3 ROM (on Carbon ROM right now), but it works and it works well.
> 
> Glad to it's all coming together, now if only I can eliminate the nasty and occasional interference.


 
 Don't sandwich them together. You can try positioning them at right angles or just end to end. Just as experiments, not a practical way of using them. Mine should arrive tomorrow and so my quest will begin.


----------



## Ashade

I literarily opened my package right 15min ago and slightly played with it. Crossing fingers but no interference yet (WiFi on and off tried in sandwich mode), plays instantly on the Note II and it is just... impressive! It feels very well built and solid. The form factor is much better than the one of the E07K or E17. I am pretty amazed with this little thing. I will expend the day of tomorrow playing with it more but I think it has been one of the best buys I´ve done audio-wise.
  
 I will post more impressions later.


----------



## Sushiglobster

Does anyone make an angled OTG cable?

 Something that resembles this: ]


----------



## RichieE46

Just got mine today...and it's not working on my AT&T S4...

 I hope its just something I'm doing wrong...otherwise I'm really disappointed.

 USB is plugged into the "DAC" portion and switch is set to "DAC"

 Power on via volume knob and the device recognizes a USB device. However, when I try poweramp/soundcloud the music doesn't output anything and it literally flies through each song and I can see the seek bar go in maybe ~20 sec jumps.

 Anyone get it to work with AT&T S4?


----------



## Sushiglobster

richiee46 said:


> Just got mine today...and it's not working on my AT&T S4...
> 
> I hope its just something I'm doing wrong...otherwise I'm really disappointed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe someone on here ran into the same issue with their S4. Apparently you need to be on Android 4.3 in order to get it to work properly. Same for me on my LG G2, have to be on 4.3  Check to see if there is a 4.3 update for your phone.


----------



## theant

I was looking to pick up a DAC/AMP to compliment my HTC One (ATT). The release of the E18 seemed to be a perfect addition, but after reading a good portion of this thread I'm not so sure. Many people seem to be having issues with the S4 and other "unsupported" devices but has anyone used the E18 successfully (or not) with the HTC One from Att?


----------



## Sushiglobster

theant said:


> I was looking to pick up a DAC/AMP to compliment my HTC One (ATT). The release of the E18 seemed to be a perfect addition, but after reading a good portion of this thread I'm not so sure. Many people seem to be having issues with the S4 and other "unsupported" devices but has anyone used the E18 successfully (or not) with the HTC One from Att?


 
 I haven't seen anyone with an HTC One make any comments in the thread. I do think that having Android 4.3 is a must so far though. Most who have switched over to 4.3 (including me) have gotten the E18 to work.


----------



## theant

sushiglobster said:


> I haven't seen anyone with an HTC One make any comments in the thread. I do think that having Android 4.3 is a must so far though. Most who have switched over to 4.3 (including me) have gotten the E18 to work.




Thanks for the reply. Thus far ATT/HTC have provided no updates to Android since I've purchased the phone. I'm still stuck on the 4.1.2 stock rom. I'm hoping that someone has been successful with the E18 and HTC one though. It's supposed to be supported so...


----------



## Ashade

theant said:


> Thanks for the reply. Thus far ATT/HTC have provided no updates to Android since I've purchased the phone. I'm still stuck on the 4.1.2 stock rom. I'm hoping that someone has been successful with the E18 and HTC one though. It's supposed to be supported so...




4.1.x should be fine as well. That's what I'm running in my note II.


----------



## ABx009

Regarding interference: I've been getting a little, but not a lot. I cut up a couple of those plastic lined foil zip-seal bags (2 bags = 4 layers in total) and put it between them and it seems to cut out the majority of interference (save for some occasional spots of hissing).
  
 What I can find on the internet seems to indicate that it shouldn't work, but it seems to be working for me anyway.


----------



## cswann1

I just wanted to post a quick update on this DAC/amp.
  
 Android 4.3 has cured my e18 woes and it is working fine.   I still get some interference and I didn't mention it before but there is a low hum with the bass boost turned on.
  
 I usually don't do anything else if I am listening to music and I won't be using the bass boost so I have decided to keep the e18.


----------



## skyline315

Very brief review on Headfonia:
  
http://www.headfonia.com/fiios-android-dac-the-e18/


----------



## ABx009

Are there any holsters (or something) that would be good for holding a Galaxy S4 + E18? Or even better, perhaps a case?


----------



## AustinValentine

skyline315 said:


> Very brief review on Headfonia:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/fiios-android-dac-the-e18/


 
  
 While I'm not usually too hard on brief review blurbs, this short review seems fairly half baked and *unreasonably* irked me. [Note: I know that this response is being a bit unreasonable.] This reaction is probably because I'm interested in the device, and I want to see more effective reviews of it. I think my comments on this short blurb might be longer than the review itself:
  
 I. Structure & Consistency - Mike starts in his introduction talking about how the sound is the most important thing, and that other reviews spend their time on "ergonomics or features or accessories supplied." Then, he spends a single paragraph on sound and nearly two paragraphs (of a four paragraph piece) discussing the enclosure quality and ergonomics/size, the straight interconnect, and the battery pack functionality. In other words, he does expressly what he critiques in his first paragraph. His last commentary in the review itself is on the build quality of E18 enclosure - not the kind of takeaway to leave your reader with if your review is focused on the sound!
  
 II. Example, Comparison & Analogy - He's comparing the E18 with ....well, that's a good question. It doesn't feel like there's any structure or criteria for comparison. One minute he's mentioning the FiiO with dedicated DAP's (albeit with the disclaimer that he's "not even doing a comparison" versus higher priced DAPs); the next he's comparing it against other FiiO portable amps. 
  
 The E18 needs a comparison against it's direct competitors, for sure. Lets get a comparison against the Venturecraft DAC Amps and the V-Moda Vamp Versa, and against Android compatible portable DAC/amps. It also should be compared directly against mid-fi portables (X3, iPods/iPhones, the DX50, etc. are certainly fair game). Most importantly, the E18 needs to be compared to **the stock sound of the DAC/Amp in the Smartphone itself.** This is an upgrade device, and it should be compared against what it's upgrading.
  
 However, making the first example in a review be an Altmann Tera Player example is just really, really unfair. (Yes, it was an feature comparison to establish that sound > all. But, the first use of example fixes comparative expectations.)
  
 There are even problems with internal consistency. One minute, Mike is saying that, "The E12-derived enclosure however needs a big deal of an improvement" and in the next he's commenting, "I think Fiio can do better than this. Especially the enclosure quality, while it was okay with the Fiio E10 two years ago, 2014 is coming and I think they need to invest in a new facility just to churn out high quality enclosures for Fiio’s products. Then they can go back to kicking ass." The basis of enclosure comparison shifts from the E12 to the E10 amp, which is important for Mike's time assertion that a two year old design is out of date - note that in his review of the Mont Blanc (linked below) from January of this year there were no particular complaints against the E12's design. In that review, it's described as "a nicer brushed aluminum packaging." What a difference a year makes!
  
 III. Damning with Faint Praise - This review reads like a negative review, even though it apparently isn't. Like a lot of audio product reviews, it's does a weird amount of fence sitting. Mike's principle critiques are that the sound is has an emphasized low end and is lacking in resolution/micro detail. It's also not airy enough. But then he says: 
  
"It does the job well, that is performing an external D to A conversion from an Android device."
"Overall I do admit that the E18′s sound is more enjoyable [than the E17]"
"Overall I’d give it a good score. It does the job and I can live with the sound." 
  
 Despite this, it seems that the review simply feels that the E18 doesn't "kick ass" as it were. It doesn't blow Mike away. How could the E18 have blown him away? If FiiO had "invest[ed] in a new facility just to churn out high quality enclosures for Fiio’s products." No. No. No. I thought the review started off the review saying that it was all about the sound? Shouldn't making it kick ass mean that they corrected the perceived problems in sound - not sticking the same thing in a nicer box?
  
 IV. Mote and Speck - The E18 has some real problems. First and foremost, the Android ecosystem and hardware are so damned fractured that just purchasing the E18 is like spinning a roulette wheel and putting some of your money on Red 12. This is especially true if the place you bought it has a restocking fee, or if you got it off eBay. FiiO didn't do a good job testing or providing information on compatibility, even on the most purchased phones/manufacturer flagships. Moreover, there are also significant reports of interference problems that plague a large number of these types of portable Android compatible devices. (I had to send an iBasso D-Zero back for this exact reason despite loving the sound paired with my Note 2). Reviewers should take these problems on as directly as possible. These are deal breaking for a lot of people who would love to try this device out.
  
 Mike can do way better than this! Check out his review of the E12 Mont Blanc (http://www.headfonia.com/fiios-power-pack-the-fiio-e12-mont-blanc/) which does spend almost the entire time on the sound quality and device capabilities. Quit phoning it in, dammit!
  
 This is a product that people are pretty interested in as there is is more and more demand for digital device convergence. Look at the interest in the Vamp Versa despite it's high price point: it's clear that people would like to use their smartphone more as their audio player, and are willing to invest money into improvements that make that a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## skyline315

Well, Austin...
  
 I have a lot of problems with a lot of Mike's reviews.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But, since it's all we have at this point, I felt it was worth pointing out.


----------



## Ashade

Heck! He didn't even mention the headphones he used! To be honest, I agree with you in the whole of your point of view.


----------



## Ashade

Does anybody else find the DAC sound to be somewhat "metallic"? It doesn't happen in all of the songs, just on some of them. I don't know if it's just me of it is real. I need some more time with this device though. It might have 3 to 5 hours playing total. I am happy with it, it drives the Q701 very very well.


----------



## carpler

Here is a question for the Android expert that follows this thread about this AMP/DAC.
 I'm waiting my E18 (it will probably arrive in two weeks) and I've got several android devices to test with.
 I think that my main device for listening music will be an old Galaxy S that will no longer be used as a phone but only as a media player.
 I suppose that I must to find a good kernel (there is already on the last cyanogenmod stable, but I don't think that the USB OTG is enabled in this rom), but I hope that the E18 works with it.
 So the question is: in addition to the USB OTG feature, there is some other system setting useful to improve the sound quality output from the DAC?


----------



## Ashade

carpler said:


> Here is a question for the Android expert that follows this thread about this AMP/DAC.
> I'm waiting my E18 (it will probably arrive in two weeks) and I've got several android devices to test with.
> I think that my main device for listening music will be an old Galaxy S that will no longer be used as a phone but only as a media player.
> I suppose that I must to find a good kernel (there is already on the last cyanogenmod stable, but I don't think that the USB OTG is enabled in this rom), but I hope that the E18 works with it.
> So the question is: in addition to the USB OTG feature, there is some other system setting useful to improve the sound quality output from the DAC?


 
  
 You will most likely need to find a ROM based on 4.x.x. This way you will most likely lose the radio, as you risk damaging it if you use it as these ROMs are usually ported from nexus devices with similar hardware and never guarantee full compatibility. The audio OTG usually comes enable in any kernel based on 4.x.x. with few exceptions.
  
 On the other hand, the phone needs to have OTG capability (hardware activated) and I am not 100% sure about the Galaxy S.
  
 Other cool features I love to have in Android are Voodoo sound in Wolfson DACs (activated via kernel), and the DSP manager that can be added manually to virtually any ROM and provides you with EQ capabilities via the internal and the external DAC and via bluetooth as well as other goodies.


----------



## StanD

I'm on the way home and I'm told that there's an E18 waiting for me. Wish me luck.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

stand said:


> I'm on the way home and I'm told that there's an E18 waiting for me. Wish me luck.


 
 Good luck to me and you! I wish it would somehow work with my Nexus 5...


----------



## metaldood

Does the E18 work with AOSP rom ? Or does it have to be TouchWiz Roms.


----------



## cswann1

metaldood said:


> Does the E18 work with AOSP rom ? Or does it have to be TouchWiz Roms.


 
  
 I'm not sure but I think that as long as you have the 4.3 kernel it'll work.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

obeyurmaster said:


> Good luck to me and you! I wish it would somehow work with my Nexus 5...




Do you mean you've tried the e18 with the nexus 5 and it doesn't work? What rom is it on?


----------



## tsy87

Works great on my vzw note 3. Stock rom but rooted 

Sent from my DROID, not the ones you're looking for.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

joe bloggs said:


> Do you mean you've tried the e18 with the nexus 5 and it doesn't work? What rom is it on?


 
 I haven't tried yet, but I've read nothing works directly with nexus 5....so I was wishing that it would magically work. Anyways, I will find out soon.


----------



## ObeyurMaster

Update - I tried the E18 with Nexus 5....it's a no go. I also tried it with my ATT Galaxy S3, and it worked straight away. No sign of any interference like some posts noted but I only tried this for a very short time.
  
 One weird thing with the Nexus 5 was that as soon as I switched on the E18, the google play app started playing right away through the nexus speaker. I also could play/pause, skip next etc. using the controls on E18.  I would like to hear more about this from android experts.


----------



## StanD

obeyurmaster said:


> Good luck to me and you! I wish it would somehow work with my Nexus 5...


 
 I did a quick check before sticking on to a USB charger.
 1) It works with my Verizon Galaxy S3, although I can't yet say how well the SQ is.
     a) Google Play OK
     b) PowerAmp OK
     c) NeutronMP OK
  2) It doesn't work properly on my Nexus 7 (2013). I expected it to work on that, No sound from the E18, audio stays on the internal speakers, however, the media control buttons on the E18  function. That's with Jellybean 4.3. Kitkat 4.4 should be on it very soon, maybe I'll get lucky with that because the audio on the Nexus 7 (2013) is nothing to write home about.
  
 EDIT - Update:
 It works with my Windows 7 64bit Notebook and the play/pause/next/previous buttons on the E18 work correctly via USB.
 1) MediaMonkey - Sounds good.
 2) Foobar 200 - Sounds good.
 3) Windoze MediaPlayer - Sounds good.


----------



## carpler

ashade said:


> You will most likely need to find a ROM based on 4.x.x. This way you will most likely lose the radio, as you risk damaging it if you use it as these ROMs are usually ported from nexus devices with similar hardware and never guarantee full compatibility. The audio OTG usually comes enable in any kernel based on 4.x.x. with few exceptions.
> 
> On the other hand, the phone needs to have OTG capability (hardware activated) and I am not 100% sure about the Galaxy S.
> 
> Other cool features I love to have in Android are Voodoo sound in Wolfson DACs (activated via kernel), and the DSP manager that can be added manually to virtually any ROM and provides you with EQ capabilities via the internal and the external DAC and via bluetooth as well as other goodies.


 
  
 The Galaxy S already own the cyanogenmod rom flashed on, but I?m not sure that the USB OTG is enabled by default in this version.
 I found a kernel for the GS that enable this feature, but I know that it can not work because not enough energy pass via usb.
 So when I will recieve my E18 I'll do several test on it...
  
 About Voodoo sound and DSP manager: are this necessary if EQ capabilities don't interest me?


----------



## qiaobushile

The shape already decided, we now working in find a suitable DAC chip for it because too many FiiO model has WM8740. it is still very good,


----------



## Ashade

carpler said:


> The Galaxy S already own the cyanogenmod rom flashed on, but I?m not sure that the USB OTG is enabled by default in this version.
> I found a kernel for the GS that enable this feature, but I know that it can not work because not enough energy pass via usb.
> So when I will recieve my E18 I'll do several test on it...
> 
> About Voodoo sound and DSP manager: are this necessary if EQ capabilities don't interest me?




You might need to use a powered HUB, which is inconvenient. As per Voodoo and DSP.... not really, Voodoo provide features for your internal DAC, but if you don't plan to use it...


----------



## headsounds

Anyone get the cell phone charging feature to work?
  
 All the other functions for me are working.


----------



## carpler

ashade said:


> You might need to use a powered HUB, which is inconvenient. As per Voodoo and DSP.... not really, Voodoo provide features for your internal DAC, but if you don't plan to use it...


 

 The powered HUB is necessary also if the E18 DAC don't requires external power as mentioned several times in this thread?
  
 About Voodoo: if features are EQ capabilities I don't need it...
  
 Thanks for your answer...


----------



## Varoudis

headsounds said:


> Anyone get the cell phone charging feature to work?
> 
> All the other functions for me are working.


 
 I see a lot of issues with it for the first people that got it


----------



## Ashade

varoudis said:


> I see a lot of issues with it for the first people that got it


 
  


headsounds said:


> Anyone get the cell phone charging feature to work?
> 
> All the other functions for me are working.


 
  
 Everything works as supposed for me. In fact, I found some surprises like that it doesn't need drivers to be recognized in Windows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  EDIT: Or maybe it is the same driver than the E07K or E17... That would be odd... 
  


carpler said:


> The powered HUB is necessary also if the E18 DAC don't requires external power as mentioned several times in this thread?...


 
  
  
 We don't know yet... Somebody needs to try. At the moment, it doesn't work with stock Nexus 5.


----------



## headsounds

Just as an FYI, full charge with the optional wall plug was 6 hours for me.
  
 I'm returning mine. I can't get the phone charging option to work, and after 14 hours of listening, and comparisons, it sounds worse than if I plug my headphones directly into my phone. (MetroPCS GS3)


----------



## Sushiglobster

Using the E18 as an external DAC/Amp for a laptop or desktop computer was pretty seamless. It took only a few minutes to get up and running and there were no hiccups. I think the driver is probably loaded into the ROM, so when you plug it in, the ROM is read and the drivers are installed. Well, something along those lines. It sounded great too! Great experience so far. Seems to be the biggest limiting factor will be Android and what phone a person is using, but then again we kind of saw that coming. The E18 is a bit of a fringe product, but so far it's delivering some awesome listening experiences. 
  
 I am for sure hearing a difference with it on versus going straight to my phone.


----------



## Sushiglobster

headsounds said:


> Just as an FYI, full charge with the optional wall plug was 6 hours for me.
> 
> I'm returning mine. I can't get the phone charging option to work, and after 14 hours of listening, and comparisons, it sounds worse than if I plug my headphones directly into my phone. (MetroPCS GS3)


 
 Sounds similar to my first experience with the unit. Moving to a 4.3 based Android ROM fixed it for me, but that may not be something you want to do.


----------



## StanD

headsounds said:


> Anyone get the cell phone charging feature to work?
> 
> All the other functions for me are working.


 
 Works for me, Verizon Galaxy S3. Flip the E18 switch to charge, turn on the E18 and plug the same connector in as if you were using it as a DAC, use the connector labeled USB, not the power connector.


----------



## headsounds

^yup, that's what I did. Nothing. The phone doesn't even recognize a USB device when I switch to charge.
  
 contacting micca store, I'm not ordering another one. Just for a refund. 
  
 With the quality control issues on this product, who knows how many I'll have to go through to get a properly made product.


----------



## StanD

headsounds said:


> ^yup, that's what I did. Nothing. The phone doesn't even recognize a USB device when I switch to charge.
> 
> contacting micca store, I'm not ordering another one. Just for a refund.
> 
> With the quality control issues on this product, who knows how many I'll have to go through to get a properly made product.


 
 Sorry to hear of your problems. So far I'm OK, one day into it. Sounds great.


----------



## carpler

I'm really impatient to get my hands on the E18 and begin my tests.
 James: there is a possibility that the device arrives here in Europe (Italy) before the end of November?


----------



## Ashade

carpler said:


> I'm really impatient to get my hands on the E18 and begin my tests.
> James: there is a possibility that the device arrives here in Europe (Italy) before the end of November?


 
  
 I can understand you. I had a very impatient week while it arrived. Comparing it right now DAC vs DAC with the ODAC and it holds very very well. I love this little thing.


----------



## Varoudis

ashade said:


> I can understand you. I had a very impatient week while it arrived. Comparing it right now DAC vs DAC with the ODAC and it holds very very well. I love this little thing.




The volume control is not digital right?


----------



## Ashade

varoudis said:


> The volume control is not digital right?


 
  
 In the E18? You have an analog volume knob, but when you operate with the aux output to use just the DAC part the volume knob doesn´t work. You can still modify the volume digitally by software on your phone or your computer though.


----------



## JamesFiiO

carpler said:


> I'm really impatient to get my hands on the E18 and begin my tests.
> James: there is a possibility that the device arrives here in Europe (Italy) before the end of November?


 
  
 yes


----------



## RichieE46

As an update for me: 
  
 The 4.3 update fixed the issue for my AT&T S4 so the E18 works now with it. Unfortunately lost my root during the process though.


----------



## ABx009

richiee46 said:


> As an update for me:
> 
> The 4.3 update fixed the issue for my AT&T S4 so the E18 works now with it. Unfortunately lost my root during the process though.


 

 I used CF Auto Root again, installed SuperSU from the Play store, and got root back without any issues.


----------



## cswann1

abx009 said:


> I used CF Auto Root again, installed SuperSU from the Play store, and got root back without any issues.


 
  
  
 To keep us from having to scroll back through the thread please tell us your..
  
 Phone make/model:
 carrier:
 Android version:
 baseband version:


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Just a heads up, Headroom now carries the e18. Mine should be arriving mid-week!

I've got a GS3 that works with the e7, I should be alright with the e18 right?


----------



## cswann1

soundsgoodtome said:


> Just a heads up, Headroom now carries the e18. Mine should be arriving mid-week!
> 
> I've got a GS3 that works with the e7, I should be alright with the e18 right?


 
  
 Yes GS3 owners have not had the problems us GS4 guys had.  
 Have you updated to 4.3 btw?


----------



## TsukiNick

Any of you find a way to use it as a DAC and charge the phone at the same time.  Or was it made to only do one at a time?
  
 GALAXY S4: SCH-i545 (Verizon)
 Android 4.3


----------



## Joe Bloggs

It either works as a DAC (while not drawing power from your phone) or charges your phone. Not both at the same time.

Up to now other USB DACs only knew how to act as a DAC--and drain energy from the phone at the same time :rolleyes:


----------



## ABx009

cswann1 said:


> To keep us from having to scroll back through the thread please tell us your..
> 
> Phone make/model:
> carrier:
> ...


 

 Galaxy S4
 Sprint
 Upgraded 4.2 to 4.3
 MF9 to MJA
  
 I had stock rooted 4.2 before; just installed the 4.3 update via Kies (which does not appear to be the recommended way to go if you're rooted; you're supposed to remove root first. So if you haven't updated, then don't do that -- find out what you're supposed to do -- but if you already have, then proceed).
  
 Some people were having problems using CF Auto Root with 4.3 (definitely MJA, but I think it's a 4.3 thing) -- it would work but not install SuperSU -- but all I, and others, had to do was install SuperSU from the store and let it do its install when asked (I chose Normal install when prompted). People reported this in the forum, but the way they reported it was a bit confusing.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

cswann1 said:


> Yes GS4 owners have not had the problems us GS4 guys had.
> Have you updated to 4.3 btw?




I've got a GS3 not 4


----------



## cswann1

soundsgoodtome said:


> I've got a GS3 not 4


 
 That was a typo.


----------



## cswann1

abx009 said:


> Galaxy S4
> Sprint
> Upgraded 4.2 to 4.3
> MF9 to MJA
> ...


 
  
 Keeping up with which tools work with which OS versions and firmwares is a full-time job with the S4.
  
 Right now, my phone does everything I want it to without root access so I'm good.  If I hear of a simple and reliable root for 4,3/MJ9 I may root my phone again.  But from what I'm reading on XDA, CF isn't supposed to work on bootlocked i337's.


----------



## Ashade

joe bloggs said:


> It either works as a DAC (while not drawing power from your phone) or charges your phone. Not both at the same time.
> 
> Up to now other USB DACs only knew how to act as a DAC--and drain energy from the phone at the same time


 
  
 I can confirm that my battery drains much slower with E18 than E07K, so this is absolutely true.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

cswann1 said:


> That was a typo.




Gotcha. My GS3 has 4.1.2 but I've had luck with the e7 and another Android specific dac using a pcm usb chip. I'll update when I get mine.


----------



## Ashade

soundsgoodtome said:


> Gotcha. My GS3 has 4.1.2 but I've had luck with the e7 and another Android specific dac using a pcm usb chip. I'll update when I get mine.


 
  
 4.1.x is what is supposed to be working with the E7/E07K. It should work no problem on the E18. As far as I know, not only it wouldn´t work on 4.2.x (reason why it doesn´t work on GS4), but the GS3 doesn´t have updates to 4.2.x nor 4.3.x.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

ashade said:


> 4.1.x is what is supposed to be working with the E7/E07K. It should work with no problem on the E18. As far as I know, not only it wouldn´t work on 4.2.x, but the GS3 doesn´t have updates to 4.2.x nor 4.3.x.




Thanks!

Can't wait, mine are just coming from 2 states over so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Ashade

soundsgoodtome said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait, mine are just coming from 2 states over so it shouldn't be long.


 
  
 Let's us know your impressions!


----------



## ABx009

cswann1 said:


> Keeping up with which tools work with which OS versions and firmwares is a full-time job with the S4.
> 
> Right now, my phone does everything I want it to without root access so I'm good.  If I hear of a simple and reliable root for 4,3/MJ9 I may root my phone again.  But from what I'm reading on XDA, CF isn't supposed to work on bootlocked i337's.


 

 I'm pretty sure that the only problem with CF Auto Root was just an old version of SuperSU that had problems with 4.3. So, easy fix.
  
 But yeah; if it ain't broke...  I mostly rooted for Viper4Android, and now I'm finding that it's not worth it -- a good player offers more/better anyway. It was pointed out to me that you can use "Lock Effect Mode" and use the Headset options with the E18, so: bonus!
  
 BTW, I tried Neutron after your post; nice options, but that UI...


----------



## cswann1

abx009 said:


> BTW, I tried Neutron after your post; nice options, but that UI...


 
  
 For the life of me I cannot understand why the Neutron UI gets so much flack. LOL
  
 I don't have any issues with it at all...so I count myself lucky, since it is a really good music player app.


----------



## blitzio

It's a pity the e18 doesn't work with the Nexus 5. Hopefully a firmware or update allows for it. This is the only thing holding me back from picking it up.


----------



## Ashade

blitzio said:


> It's a pity the e18 doesn't work with the Nexus 5. Hopefully a firmware or update allows for it. This is the only thing holding me back from picking it up.


 
  
 I think this is going to be more on the Nexus 5 side. You will probably have to go the root and custom kernel route, which means waiting for development for it.


----------



## akash neagi

Any clue if the e18 can be used just as just a dac like the e17 or is it a 24/7 dac & amp combo?


----------



## StanD

cswann1 said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand why the Neutron UI gets so much flack. LOL
> 
> I don't have any issues with it at all...so I count myself lucky, since it is a really good music player app.


 
 Because the UI is user hostile. The recent UI improvements are welcome but fall short. Good thing that it sounds great. The parametric EQ UI is particularly nasty.


----------



## reginalb

I wanted to add that, while I was pretty disappointed with the sound out of this when paired with my RE-262s, I've been very happy since plugging my UM's in. However, they make the EMI _much _more noticeable, so it doesn't work as well when my phone and this guy are stacked. One step in the right direction (sound quality when they're apart from one another) and one step in the wrong direction (EMI when the devices are stacked). I am probably going to do a comparison between this, the AK10, and the upcoming Sony ZX1 to pick the one that I like the best, but I would really like to get less interference.


----------



## kayza

akash neagi said:


> Any clue if the e18 can be used just as just a dac like the e17 or is it a 24/7 dac & amp combo?



Yes it can be used as a day only, amp only, dac+amp, or as a battery charger. See fiios webpage. It lists all of this and includes pictures that show a coaxial audio out (which would simply convert digital usb to digital coax), and also has a single 3.5mm port that functions as both line in and line out, obviously only one at a time. I feel like this may have been answered before in the thread, so please try to search before asking a rather common question about a spec/feature of the product. I would search using the term "line out" and see what posts came up in the thread.


----------



## Kuhl

Anyone with a Nexus 5 know if it supports native USB Audio out?


----------



## reginalb

kuhl said:


> Anyone with a Nexus 5 know if it supports native USB Audio out?


 
  
 I am not normally an ass about the fact that people don't search a thread, but that answer is seriously 6 posts before yours.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

reginalb said:


> I wanted to add that, while I was pretty disappointed with the sound out of this when paired with my RE-262s, I've been very happy since plugging my UM's in. However, they make the EMI _much _more noticeable, so it doesn't work as well when my phone and this guy are stacked. One step in the right direction (sound quality when they're apart from one another) and one step in the wrong direction (EMI when the devices are stacked). I am probably going to do a comparison between this, the AK10, and the upcoming Sony ZX1 to pick the one that I like the best, but I would really like to get less interference.


 

 Interesting on the EMI pickup with a more sensitive set. Have you tried sliding anything between the e18 and your phone to lessen or eliminate the EMI?

 Looks like Headroom has mine to UPS and will be here on Wed from Montana.


----------



## reginalb

soundsgoodtome said:


> Interesting on the EMI pickup with a more sensitive set. Have you tried sliding anything between the e18 and your phone to lessen or eliminate the EMI?
> 
> Looks like Headroom has mine to UPS and will be here on Wed from Montana.


 
  
 I haven't yet, but definitely will.


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> Interesting on the EMI pickup with a more sensitive set. Have you tried sliding anything between the e18 and your phone to lessen or eliminate the EMI?
> 
> Looks like Headroom has mine to UPS and will be here on Wed from Montana.


 
 I've had mine for a few days. There is some EMI, Not using the phone for calls or surfing cuts out most of it. Of course the music stops when you start yacking on the phone so that's not an issue. I don't think that you get the phone call through the E18 which is cumbersome. If your phone is seeking a cell tower you will get some of it. Not stacking or turning the E18 90 degrees from the phone, keeping them aligned the long way, helps as well but neither is desirable when traveling. Otherwise I can lay them flat but not stacked. I have a Verizon Galaxy S3.
 The amp is able to drive my HD600's. The E18 sounds quite nice, the EMI although not loud still sucks. Not stacking might eliminate it, the jury is still out on that. The battery life is pretty good.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I will report once I get mine in. The FXD80-Z should pick up on this EMI if there will be any, doubt the RE400 will have it. I'll try powering DT880 Pros (250Ohm) and maybe even HE400s, which even if marketed to be efficient still likes plenty of power.
  
 Do you guys have a protective case on your mobiles?


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> I will report once I get mine in. The FXD80-Z should pick up on this EMI if there will be any, doubt the RE400 will have it. I'll try powering DT880 Pros (250Ohm) and maybe even HE400s, which even if marketed to be efficient still likes plenty of power.
> 
> Do you guys have a protective case on your mobiles?


 
 Cellphone, yes. HD600's stay at home. My Bose QC15 comes with a case, Sony XBA-3 IEMs come with a case. I have vinyl bags/cases that I keep the others in, HD558 or Momentums. I stash the FiiO E12 or E18 in my computer or shoulder bag. People always wonder what the E12 or E18 are for. The rest of the collection stay at home.
 I also carry a Samsung killer 9,000 mAH Lion USB battery (similar to a juice Pack) in case something runs dry on the road.


----------



## baydude

How does the e18 compare to the jds labs c5d?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Sorry I should clarify, the reason I ask if your mobile phone has a protective case would be to see if it can reduce the EMI. I would imagine a metallic case doing a better job. Since there is no EMI if the phone and E18 are separate, I take it's not in the signal path.

 If I do get EMI, I will try foil between the phone and the protective case (Urban Armor is plastic).


----------



## Kuhl

reginalb said:


> I am not normally an ass about the fact that people don't search a thread, but that answer is seriously 6 posts before yours.


 
 Didn't expect it to be discussed here. I've been following the thread and didn't see the email of that reply. Its okay to be an ass sometimes.


----------



## n2it

I did get the e18 on Saturday - and as already discussed here it does not work with my Nexus 4 or my Nexus 5 (at least not yet ... still some rooting to do).  
  
 Now all is not lost, for a couple of reasons - I always have the need for a yet another usb dac (with and without a headphone amp) and because it does work pretty well with the new ipad mini and the camera connection kit (cck) - sounds great and the buttons all work.  Works on my old ipad 2 and my wife's iphone 5s also.  (Just to document how it is working for me: i am using a lightning to 30 pin and a 30 pin cck to the e18 - I assume the lightning cck would be fine too) 
  
 I'll report back if I can get it to work with a nexus 4 or 5  ... that is my objective for next weekend.  I am a little surprised that it appears to work on the LG G2 - which I would have thought would have the same limitation.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

n2it said:


> I did get the e18 on Saturday - and as already discussed here it does not work with my Nexus 4 or my Nexus 5 (at least not yet ... still some rooting to do).
> 
> Now all is not lost, for a couple of reasons - I always have the need for a yet another usb dac (with and without a headphone amp) and because it does work pretty well with the new ipad mini and the camera connection kit (cck) - sounds great and the buttons all work.  Works on my old ipad 2 and my wife's iphone 5s also.  (Just to document how it is working for me: i am using a lightning to 30 pin and a 30 pin cck to the e18 - I assume the lightning cck would be fine too)
> 
> I'll report back if I can get it to work with a nexus 4 or 5  ... that is my objective for next weekend.  I am a little surprised that it appears to work on the LG G2 - which I would have thought would have the same limitation.




Just to clarify, for the iDevices you mean you're using an LOD cable from the CCK to the E18's analog line in right? Coz using the E18 as a USB DAC for iDevices sounds like making pigs fly to us


----------



## Varoudis

joe bloggs said:


> Just to clarify, for the iDevices you mean you're using an LOD cable from the CCK to the E18's analog line in right? Coz using the E18 as a USB DAC for iDevices sounds like making pigs fly to us


 
  
 All USB audio 1 compatible devices, like E18 and JDSLabs C5D will work with iOS7+ out of the box. So he is saying, USB to DAC.. not just analog!


----------



## scrypt

If S4 owners feel a Hank left out now, then I wonder how we'll feel once Kit-Kat is clawing our cleverphones in the Gorilla glAss.  Though it's generally agreed that the issue isn't the S4 but Android 4.3, there's no guarantee that 4.4 will be less than DAC-aloof.
  
 Purse nail-ly, I'll be rooting and installing a USB-audio-friendly ROM this weekend so that the 4.4. rollout doesn't catch me with my permissions down. 
  
 Those who want to be able to continue to work with a phone that doesn't prevent them from wiping all record of custom firmware installation after restoring factory defaults should root soon if they haven't already. 
  
 I'll be more inclined to upgrade after I see what _le Chat de Chocolat_ does to USB audio, and after a near-stock de-KNOX'd ROM makes its way over to users.


----------



## reginalb

scrypt said:


> ...Though it's generally agreed that the issue isn't the S4 but Android 4.3, there's no guarantee that 4.4 will be less than DAC-aloof.


 
  
 ? 4.3 is the one that works with the E18...
  
 I am a custom ROM guy, but I actually like (a couple) features in TW, which has driven me to actually stick with it. But I've had display issues (2 have gone bad) on my S4. If it happens again, I am selling the thing and moving to something else. 
  
 That said, you just don't upgrade right away (I stuck with 4.2.2 until there was a verified way to update to 4.3 and keep root).


----------



## bellmaogoupi

i think so,Heard FiiO themselves talking about the E18 in the E17 FAQ thread, but no information about it.thanks for your sharing


----------



## n2it

joe bloggs said:


> Just to clarify, for the iDevices you mean you're using an LOD cable from the CCK to the E18's analog line in right? Coz using the E18 as a USB DAC for iDevices sounds like making pigs fly to us


 
  
  


varoudis said:


> All USB audio 1 compatible devices, like E18 and JDSLabs C5D will work with iOS7+ out of the box. So he is saying, USB to DAC.. not just analog!


 
  
 Exactly this is using as a usb dac - not analog LOD - the iPads have supported using a USB DAC for a while, and now with IO7, it works on an iPhone too (some are wondering if this is planned or if it is a "feature" that will be removed later).  USB audio class 2 is supported too.  As long as the power draw is minimal or none, there is no need for a powered hub (so E18 works well).


----------



## Ashade

I just thought somebody would appreciate to know that the E18 works flawlessly with the Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition.

By the way, I'm not getting any distortion in stack mode with the Note II yet. Will hold crossing fingers.


----------



## scrypt

reginalb said:


> ? 4.3 is the one that works with the E18...
> 
> I am a custom ROM guy, but I actually like (a couple) features in TW, which has driven me to actually stick with it. But I've had display issues (2 have gone bad) on my S4. If it happens again, I am selling the thing and moving to something else.
> 
> That said, you just don't upgrade right away (I stuck with 4.2.2 until there was a verified way to update to 4.3 and keep root).


 
  
 People have been reporting issues on this very thread between the E18 and the S4.  It's said that the reason the SIII is less problematic with certain DACs (cf. the E07) than the S4 is because the latter uses 4.3, the former, 4.2.
  
 James of FiiO talked about that in the early development stages of the E18 and there have been several threads on the subject of the S4's compatibility generally -- here, on XDA and elsewhere. 
  
 The original Nexus 7 also handles USB audio less problematically than the Nexus 7 (2013).  Again, this is thought to be because the original was built around 4.2, but that seems suspect to me, since the whole point of buying a Nexus device is the frequency of rollouts and both models should have had 4.3 (and, lately, Kit-Kat).
  
 Sorry to hear of your issues with the S4's display -- if you find a moment, please PM me about that.  The display is one of the best things about my S4 and the biggest reason I chose to buy that model and not the SIII when my original Galaxy S died and I could no longer wait for the S4.
  


ashade said:


> I just thought somebody would appreciate to know that the E18 works flawlessly with the Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition.
> 
> By the way, I'm not getting any distortion in stack mode with the Note II yet. Will hold crossing fingers.


 
  
 Good news!  I've been ogling that very model.


----------



## JamesFiiO

n2it said:


> Exactly this is using as a usb dac - not analog LOD - the iPads have supported using a USB DAC for a while, and now with IO7, it works on an iPhone too (some are wondering if this is planned or if it is a "feature" that will be removed later).  USB audio class 2 is supported too.  As long as the power draw is minimal or none, there is no need for a powered hub (so E18 works well).


 
  
 are you sure? as I known, only iPad/iPad 2 can support USB AUDIO out with the 30pin Camera kits, and now all new iDevice changed to new lightning dock and there are not Camera Kits for lightning dock.
  
 http://store.apple.com/us/search/camera-connection-kit#!


----------



## tjw321

jamesfiio said:


> are you sure? as I known, only iPad/iPad 2 can support USB AUDIO out with the 30pin Camera kits, and now all new iDevice changed to new lightning dock and there are not Camera Kits for lightning dock.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/search/camera-connection-kit#!


 
  
 It's there but they don't call it "camera connection kit" any more:
  
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=3a


----------



## zaijiashangs

i think so,ou need to install a custom ROM. Some with locked bootloaders aren't options but I got my Droid (original) to do it.thanks


----------



## reginalb

scrypt said:


> People have been reporting issues on this very thread between the E18 and the S4.  It's said that the reason the SIII is less problematic with certain DACs (cf. the E07) than the S4 is because the latter uses 4.3, the former, 4.2.
> 
> James of FiiO talked about that in the early development stages of the E18 and there have been several threads on the subject of the S4's compatibility generally -- here, on XDA and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


 
  
 4.3 might be troublesome with other devices, but I, like many other S4 owners have reported in this thread, had issues _before _updating to 4.3, and that update fixed those issues.


----------



## chrdxn

jamesfiio said:


> are you sure? as I known, only iPad/iPad 2 can support USB AUDIO out with the 30pin Camera kits, and now all new iDevice changed to new lightning dock and there are not Camera Kits for lightning dock.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/search/camera-connection-kit#!


 
  
 I can confirm that the "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter" works exactly the same my iPad Air/E07K as the Camera Connection Kit did with my iPad 3/E07K. I expect the E18 would also work. It also keeps a better connection. You can just plug it in and forget it, as opposed to the looser 30 pin dongle that would sometimes slip out when rotating the iPad.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

My unboxing video: FiiO E18


----------



## baydude

Anyone get their e18 to work with the galaxy s4 using poweramp?


----------



## TsukiNick

baydude said:


> Anyone get their e18 to work with the galaxy s4 using poweramp?


 
  
 PowerAMP runs on my phone but the audio sounds distorted.  I can't really explain it, it's like the resampling of the GS4 is messing it up through the USB


----------



## baydude

tsukinick said:


> PowerAMP runs on my phone but the audio sounds distorted.  I can't really explain it, it's like the resampling of the GS4 is messing it up through the USB


 

 What ROM are you using? i'm on custom CyanogenMod 4.3 and I get a bunch of skips using PowerAmp.


----------



## ABx009

tsukinick said:


> PowerAMP runs on my phone but the audio sounds distorted.  I can't really explain it, it's like the resampling of the GS4 is messing it up through the USB


 
  
 Go into Settings > Audio > Advanced Tweaks, and disable Direct Volume Control. This was one of the first things I found, although it seems that I can now use this feature (I don't know why -- maybe the 4.3 update). When I installed USB Audio Recorder Pro, I also found the same if it was left at 16 bit sound instead of increasing to 24.


----------



## ABx009

baydude said:


> Anyone get their e18 to work with the galaxy s4 using poweramp?


 
  
 If you're having problems getting it to work with the S4 at all (any player) then you might try updating to Android 4.3; others have been reporting that it works after updating.


----------



## JamesFiiO

abx009 said:


> If you're having problems getting it to work with the S4 at all (any player) then you might try updating to Android 4.3; others have been reporting that it works after updating.


 
  
 yes, we can confirmed it too depended on our test. seems Android 4.3 fixed some bugs.


----------



## ABx009

Also, I updated my previous post, but it was pointed out to me that Viper4Android has the feature to 'lock effect mode' to get the headset options working with the E18; to me that alone makes it worth rooting the phone  (but there's other stuff, too).


----------



## Ashade

abx009 said:


> Also, I updated my previous post, but it was pointed out to me that Viper4Android has the feature to 'lock effect mode' to get the headset options working with the E18; to me that alone makes it worth rooting the phone  (but there's other stuff, too).




DSP Manager works with the E18 as well.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

What kind of battery life are you guys getting and what kind of charge time at what amp? 

Also when you restart your Android with the e18 plugged in, does it go into safe mode? I have 4.2.1 jb


----------



## Ashade

soundsgoodtome said:


> What kind of battery life are you guys getting and what kind of charge time at what amp?
> 
> Also when you restart your Android with the e18 plugged in, does it go into safe mode? I have 4.2.1 jb


 
  
 Tremendous! Ridiculous!  I dunno, but I can tell you that it lasted me three days of heavy listening, I cannot tell you how many hours they actually were, but I am more than happy with the battery, considering that from time time I charge my phone with it as well.
  
 I've never tried restarting with it plugged though... XD


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I ask because I can't seem to fully charge the thing. 2Amp USB charger from full dead, then 10hrs later it's still blinking on the H(igh) at the indicator...manual claims charge time of 4hrs on a 2A and 10hrs on a computer (500ma).

I'm going to put it on a timer from sleep to morning, bring it to work and see if I get the 12hrs of dac+amp stated.


----------



## Ashade

soundsgoodtome said:


> I ask because I can't seem to fully charge the thing. 2Amp USB charger from full dead, then 10hrs later it's still blinking on the H(igh) at the indicator...manual claims charge time of 4hrs on a 2A and 10hrs on a computer (500ma).
> 
> I'm going to put it on a timer from sleep to morning, bring it to work and see if I get the 12hrs of dac+amp stated.


 
  
 Ummmm... Weird... Maybe you got a peach.


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> I ask because I can't seem to fully charge the thing. 2Amp USB charger from full dead, then 10hrs later it's still blinking on the H(igh) at the indicator...manual claims charge time of 4hrs on a 2A and 10hrs on a computer (500ma).
> 
> I'm going to put it on a timer from sleep to morning, bring it to work and see if I get the 12hrs of dac+amp stated.


 
 I have two 2 different 2 Amp chargers. One does the same as yours. After a few hours I unplug it, wait a few seconds and plug it back in and in a short while the E18 stops blinking. I have the same problem with a tablet using the same charger.


----------



## Ashade

stand said:


> I have two 2 different 2 Amp chargers. One does the same as yours. After a few hours I unplug it, wait a few seconds and plug it back in and in a short while the E18 stops blinking. I have the same problem with a tablet using the same charger.


 
  
 I thought I would mention this just in case. Apparently the charging protocols in Android and Apple are not the same, so if you use an Apple charger for the E18 it might take longer same as if you would with an Android smartphone on an Apple charger. You will not reach the 2amps in this case and it would charge as if it were chargind through USB.
  
 I tend to use a dual charger that has an Apple and an Android USB port. When I charge the E18 on the Apple port it takes longer. When I do it in my Note II it recognizes it as USB charging and takes longer as well, it even reads less imput amps. It is the internal circuitry regulating that.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I don't think the e18 has that circuitry. If that were true, how oes Apple or Android react to a universal?

StanD, I will try a Samsung 1a charger and report back.


----------



## Ashade

soundsgoodtome said:


> I don't think the e18 has that circuitry. If that were true, how oes Apple or Android react to a universal?
> 
> StanD, I will try a Samsung 1a charger and report back.




You can search around on the web. I have not one, but several devices with different ports for Android and Apple products.


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> I don't think the e18 has that circuitry. If that were true, how oes Apple or Android react to a universal?
> 
> StanD, I will try a Samsung 1a charger and report back.


 
 I have a 2.1A Charger that I got at Bestbuy, think it's a Belkin, which works. Did you try to take the USB plug out of the E18 and plug it back in after a around 4 hours?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

stand said:


> I have a 2.1A Charger that I got at Bestbuy, think it's a Belkin, which works. Did you try to take the USB plug out of the E18 and plug it back in after a around 4 hours?






I have a wall adapter Belkin that I first used to try to fully charge it with but the H(igh) just kept on blinking. 

I've been charging it from full dead since 2pm today to now with my 1A Samsung charger. Should be a full charge around 6-7 hours (8-9pm -8gmt). After that, I'll try to run it continuously as a dac/amp and see what I get for run time.


----------



## z7nz

Most of my music is 16/44 flac and 320kbps mp3. Since android's native audio output is already limited to 16/44, will E18 with DAC built in help with the audio quality?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I would say yes. You'll have a better amp if not a better sounding dac. There are some phones out there with relatively good onboards but even then I'd say there's improvement to be had. Not to mention longer battery vs driving HPs from your phone.

Some headphones will scale better than others so it will be more apparent to the ones that do.


----------



## z7nz

soundsgoodtome said:


> I would say yes. You'll have a better amp if not a better sounding dac. There are some phones out there with relatively good onboards but even then I'd say there's improvement to be had. Not to mention longer battery vs driving HPs from your phone.
> 
> Some headphones will scale better than others so it will be more apparent to the ones that do.


 
 Thanks. I ask because I'm picking between the E18 and E12. I have a Beyer DT880 250Ohm so I'm afraid the E18 doesn't have enough power.


----------



## ABx009

Works with the Moto X (Android 4.2.2 on Sprint).
  
 Does not work on the Nexus 7s (2012 and 2013, both on Android 4.4) or the Galaxy S2 (Android 4.0.4 on Sprint).
  
 Unfortunately we won't be getting a batch of devices in at work as I had hoped.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

z7nz said:


> Thanks. I ask because I'm picking between the E18 and E12. I have a Beyer DT880 250Ohm so I'm afraid the E18 doesn't have enough power.




I will test the 880 250pro tomorrow with it and let you know


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> I will test the 880 250pro tomorrow with it and let you know


 
 I'll be curious as to what you find, I have an E12 and E18. I was pleasantly surprised that the E18 can drive my 300 Ohm Sennheiser HD600's, although not as loud as the E12 can, still plenty loud. It may come down to the sensitivity of your cans.


----------



## Zucchi13

abx009 said:


> Works with the Moto X (Android 4.2.2 on Sprint).
> 
> Does not work on the Nexus 7s (2012 and 2013, both on Android 4.4) or the Galaxy S2 (Android 4.0.4 on Sprint).
> 
> Unfortunately we won't be getting a batch of devices in at work as I had hoped.



Have you tested the E18 with galaxy S2 only with Android 4.0? Any test with Samsung galaxy s2 with Android 4.1?


----------



## ABx009

zucchi13 said:


> Have you tested the E18 with galaxy S2 only with Android 4.0? Any test with Samsung galaxy s2 with Android 4.1?


 

 The updater shows no new updates, and it's a QA testing device (belongs to my work) so it needs to stay stock. Sorry. I do have an Infuse running Avatar Rom (mix of CM and MIUI) and that didn't work either, but that's from the previous generation, IIRC.


----------



## Zucchi13

abx009 said:


> The updater shows no new updates, and it's a QA testing device (belongs to my work) so it needs to stay stock. Sorry. I do have an Infuse running Avatar Rom (mix of CM and MIUI) and that didn't work either, but that's from the previous generation, IIRC.



There is an official update to Android 4.1.. Samsung has release it, maybe not in US..


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

soundsgoodtome said:


> I have a wall adapter Belkin that I first used to try to fully charge it with but the H(igh) just kept on blinking.
> 
> I've been charging it from full dead since 2pm today to now with my 1A Samsung charger. Should be a full charge around 6-7 hours (8-9pm -8gmt). After that, I'll try to run it continuously as a dac/amp and see what I get for run time.


 


 After the 7hr charge with a Samsung 1A charger, I was able to get 13 hours as a dac/amp before plugging back in. That's with it not shutting off so it wasn't completely drained, although at the last battery LED for quite some time (probably not the most accurate gauge). Looks like my belkin wall charger might not be a good port for it.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

soundsgoodtome said:


> I will test the 880 250pro tomorrow with it and let you know


 

 I'm listening to the *DT880* now on the *E18* and drives it to satisfactory levels.

 Once past volume 7.5 on the pot, the volume doesn't increase. Gain on low at 7.5, the listening level is just right. If you want a little more energy, setting the the gain to Hi offers a good increase to what I would call borderline loud to hearing damaging. At vol Hi8, you can tell the amp is maxed with clipping but that's beyond safe listening levels (preserve your hearing!!). Definitely at the peak of what the amp can push, a little more headroom would be nice but to most and what it is (portable first, desktop second) it's plenty decent at normal listening levels. You're not however going to get the SQ of a better amp with separation, timbre, and soundstage.


----------



## Instinct

z7nz said:


> Thanks. I ask because I'm picking between the E18 and E12. I have a Beyer DT880 250Ohm so I'm afraid the E18 doesn't have enough power.


 
  
 DT880 works fine for me.  I raised the volumes and I don't hear any distortion. But then again I wouldn't listen to anything at such high levels as it hurts my ears.  

  
  
 On a side note, I find that the E18 sounds better than my Audinst MX1 with all my other headphones (HD598, TDKBA200, DT1350).  The Audinst sounds too soft and smooth, I feel like the details don't pop up.  I guess its the difference in sound signatures?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

z7nz said:


> Thanks. I ask because I'm picking between the E18 and E12. I have a Beyer DT880 250Ohm so I'm afraid the E18 doesn't have enough power.


 
 If you can get a line-out from your android (is that even possible?) or different source and want to drive the DT880 Pros to full potential, the E12 with 800mw @ 32Ohms will work better. Do some research however, there seem to be mixed reviews on the E12. If you had to pick between the E18 as a DAC AMP vs using the headphone out as a preamp to the E12, I would choose the E18 route. Sonically you'll be better off sending your DA processing out of the phone and not doing a preamp to amp by using the headphone out, not to mention amplifying noise and a possibly poor onboard dac.

 With the E18, you're also able to do line-out should you ever go with a desktop amp in the future. Which if funds and space isn't an issue, what I'd do. Get maybe a Schiit Magni or Vali or a budget amp for around $100. Of course if you feel like going higher up, I say go for it but consider diminishing returns if you're a bang-for-the-buck kinda guy or gal.


----------



## z7nz

Yeah I was lurking around Schiit products for a while. Then I realize a portable DAC+AMP will be better because I listen to music 50% of the time when I'm not at home. So now I'm looking at E17, E18, and Jdslabs C5D
 Can someone try the AMP only function (using 3.5mm M/M) with their phone and see if there is any interference at all ?
 Edit: Also, I just remembered that in Android 4.2+ the wifi scanning is always on by default. I think switching it off would help (go to Wifi -> Advanced Wifi)


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

For critical listening, turn on airplane mode. All incoming and outgoing wireless is turned off.


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


> For critical listening, turn on airplane mode. All incoming and outgoing wireless is turned off.


 
 Can't do that when streaming from Google Play Music All Access.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

stand said:


> Can't do that when streaming from Google Play Music All Access.


 

 Ah right, didn't think of that. I'm used to the offline content of Spotify Premium and lossless files.


----------



## kayza

soundsgoodtome said:


> Ah right, didn't think of that. I'm used to the offline content of Spotify Premium and lossless files.




Google Play Music All Access (consider a name revision, google!) Also can cache locally playlists, albums, etc. So that may be an option for the other poster using it, and would allow him to airplane mode it if need be. But perhaps he doesn't have the storage available on his phones built in storage. There was an option to cache the Google Music offline content to the microsd card in a version of Google play music released over the summer, but they have updated since then and I haven't seen the option since.


----------



## magistern

I've been wondering, has anyone else had issues with very long charge time for the e18?  I know that Fiio states that with a 2A charger the e18 will charge within 4 hours; however, I've been using a 2.5A wall charger and the e18 takes a full 7-8 hours to charge from dead or nearly dead!  Has anyone else here had that issue, or is it just me?  I'm wondering if it is something wrong with my e18 or if it could be the charger itself.  I'd rather know soon so that I could return it and get another.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

magistern said:


> I've been wondering, has anyone else had issues with very long charge time for the e18?  I know that Fiio states that with a 2A charger the e18 will charge within 4 hours; however, I've been using a 2.5A wall charger and the e18 takes a full 7-8 hours to charge from dead or nearly dead!  Has anyone else here had that issue, or is it just me?  I'm wondering if it is something wrong with my e18 or if it could be the charger itself.  I'd rather know soon so that I could return it and get another.




Go a few pages back to see my experience with it and a few replies.


----------



## StanD

kayza said:


> Google Play Music All Access (consider a name revision, google!) Also can cache locally playlists, albums, etc. So that may be an option for the other poster using it, and would allow him to airplane mode it if need be. But perhaps he doesn't have the storage available on his phones built in storage. There was an option to cache the Google Music offline content to the microsd card in a version of Google play music released over the summer, but they have updated since then and I haven't seen the option since.



I use my phone and don't want to stick a fork in its head by turning off all radios. I also stream to discover new music so cacheing isn't an answer to entire listening experience.
I've been experimenting with offsetting the placement of the phone vs. the E18 with some success.


----------



## carpler

Is the end of November but still no E18 here in Europe. There is a hope for the next week? I hope so... 

In the meantime. 
At the end of the next week my wife will receive her new smartphone so my old Galaxy S will come back in my hands. 
Now on the phone is installed the cyanogenmod 10.1.3 (android 4.2.2). I think that I upgrade to 10.2 (android 4.3).
For the Android expert that read this thread: what kernel you suggest that has better chance to support the E18?

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## botakgorilla

I have the same problem with charging. Takes a full 7-8 hours.


----------



## marcusd

Did a review myself of the E18 - quite an enjoyable convergence device with what seems to be an audible upgrade in sound quality over previous fiio products.

Hope this finds favor and thanks guys for a great thread read.

http://headfonics.com/2013/12/the-e18-kunlun-by-fiio/


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

marcusd said:


> Did a review myself of the E18 - quite an enjoyable convergence device with what seems to be an audible upgrade in sound quality over previous fiio products.
> 
> Hope this finds favor and thanks guys for a great thread read.
> 
> http://headfonics.com/2013/12/the-e18-kunlun-by-fiio/




Good write-up, covered all the info to persuade a potential buyer into making a good investment. Something to read for the seasoned FiiO user along with new comers. 

Did it really take you that long to get a touchscreen?!


----------



## marcusd

soundsgoodtome said:


> Good write-up, covered all the info to persuade a potential buyer into making a good investment. Something to read for the seasoned FiiO user along with new comers.
> 
> Did it really take you that long to get a touchscreen?!


 
  
 Former Blackberry user so I didnt go quietly hehe 
  
 technically I have tried a few touchscreens but never as my main phone but I figured this time I would go the whole hog and get one that does digital audio OTG as standard rather than through some paid app.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

marcusd said:


> Did a review myself of the E18 - quite an enjoyable convergence device with what seems to be an audible upgrade in sound quality over previous fiio products.
> 
> Hope this finds favor and thanks guys for a great thread read.
> 
> http://headfonics.com/2013/12/the-e18-kunlun-by-fiio/




Thanks for the review! We've been a bit busy at headquarters for the last few days so we've been a bit quiet online but we're still keeping an eye out for everything


----------



## marcusd

Yeah I spoke to Sunny - James looks like he wont be running naked down the street this year haha


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I still don't know where that idea came from :tongue_smile:


----------



## lostinthesauce

joe bloggs said:


> I still don't know where that idea came from


 
 Perhaps from this movie? บอดี้การ์ดหน้าเหลี่ยม (The Bodyguard)


----------



## tjw321

joe bloggs said:


> I still don't know where that idea came from


 
 Here, I think:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/651769/the-fiio-x3-thread/525#post_9385741


----------



## marcusd

tjw321 said:


> Here, I think:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/651769/the-fiio-x3-thread/525#post_9385741


 
  
  
 Busted haha...


----------



## ABx009

Does anyone know where I might be able to get an RFI snap-on filter? I had a small one around that I've been using, but it's just a tiny bit big. (And it does seem to help a small amount; I still get occasional bursts of noise, but it seems to cut out the low-level constant noise -- unless it's just placebo, but it doesn't seem like it.)
  
 I've been considering getting some RF blocking paint and painting it; anyone have any experience with doing this?


----------



## StanD

abx009 said:


> Does anyone know where I might be able to get an RFI snap-on filter? I had a small one around that I've been using, but it's just a tiny bit big. (And it does seem to help a small amount; I still get occasional bursts of noise, but it seems to cut out the low-level constant noise -- unless it's just placebo, but it doesn't seem like it.)
> 
> I've been considering getting some RF blocking paint and painting it; anyone have any experience with doing this?


 
 The case is already metallic, so paint may not do anything, By snap-on filter do you mean a Ferrite bead that snaps over the cable? I think that I might have a simple answer to the EMI problem, just got to test it out some more and will post it in a couple of days


----------



## ABx009

stand said:


> By snap-on filter do you mean a Ferrite bead that snaps over the cable? I think that I might have a simple answer to the EMI problem, just got to test it out some more and will post it in a couple of days


 
 That is indeed what I'm referring to.
  
 I'm definitely curious to hear about your solution...?


----------



## cswann1

*Shameless Head-Fi meet plug here.*

 Anyone within driving distance of Austin, TX interested in checking out the e18 is welcome to spend some time listening to mine at the meet.  Link to the thread in my sig.
  
 There is a cover charge because Maxvla has secured a really sweet room for us at a conference center, so there'll be lots of room for everyone.  Also, there are several vendors that have agreed to send gear in their absence in addition to all the gear that the Head-Fi crowd will be bringing,


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

My phone is asking if I'd like to upgrade to Android 4.3. Currently Galaxy S3 with 4.1.2

I take it the e18 will stop working if I apply the update? Right?


----------



## tjw321

soundsgoodtome said:


> My phone is asking if I'd like to upgrade to Android 4.3. Currently Galaxy S3 with 4.1.2
> 
> I take it the e18 will stop working if I apply the update? Right?


 
 If it is anything like the 4.3 release we had in the UK, don't do it! Look at the Samsung UK facebook page to see how much love Samsung has garnered for itself in the UK with the 4.3 software update for the S3:
  
https://www.facebook.com/SamsungMobileUK


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Thanks! Wow, sounds like major failure on Samsung's part. I wonder if this update is a revised version of the failed one at the end of Nov..





tjw321 said:


> If it is anything like the 4.3 release we had in the UK, don't do it! Look at the Samsung UK facebook page to see how much love Samsung has garnered for itself in the UK with the 4.3 software update for the S3:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SamsungMobileUK




What about anyone with a working 4.3? Does the e18 work? It doesn't have to be on an S3. I'll still need to know for when Samsung fixes their glitches and have a proper update.


----------



## Rayzilla

I just updated to 4.3 on my Note2 and I haven't experienced any problems yet.


----------



## JohnSantana

jamesfiio said:


> It cost more than $400 to buy a portable DAC for iOS, so it will good for lots of people and the Android Phone also cheaper than iPhone




Ok, so in this case there is no Support for iphone or iOS users yet ?
I was waiting for this to come out for my iPhone but not sure if it is going to work.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

rayzilla said:


> I just updated to 4.3 on my Note2 and I haven't experienced any problems yet.


And the E18 is still functioning with it? Is it a stock update or a rooted phone?


----------



## Rayzilla

soundsgoodtome said:


> And the E18 is still functioning with it? Is it a stock update or a rooted phone?



Yes, still functioning. It's stock, not rooted. I haven't used a lot of apps yet but no problems with the few that I have used.


----------



## Rayzilla

Let me know if there are any in particular that you would like me to test and if I have it, I'll give it a run.


----------



## carpler

Bad news from Italy (and Europe?).
  
 Today on the official website of the Italian retailer appeared the news that the E18 will be available starting in January 2014.
 A considerable delay, considering that until a few days ago it seemed that the device should arrive on the market by the end of November.

 Of course, my disappointment is big: I pre-ordered the E18 (and paid for it!) already in October and I was hoping to have it before Christmas.

 What is the reason for this delay? Problems in production?


----------



## Ashade

rayzilla said:


> I just updated to 4.3 on my Note2 and I haven't experienced any problems yet.


 
  
 Was it the international version?


----------



## davidzomec

carpler said:


> Bad news from Italy (and Europe?).
> 
> Today on the official website of the Italian retailer appeared the news that the E18 will be available starting in January 2014.
> A considerable delay, considering that until a few days ago it seemed that the device should arrive on the market by the end of November.
> ...


 
 Same here. I cancelled my order and got a refund as I wanted it before the Christmas holiday.


----------



## ABx009

soundsgoodtome said:


> Thanks! Wow, sounds like major failure on Samsung's part. I wonder if this update is a revised version of the failed one at the end of Nov..
> What about anyone with a working 4.3? Does the e18 work? It doesn't have to be on an S3. I'll still need to know for when Samsung fixes their glitches and have a proper update.


 

 Those that couldn't get the E18 working on the S4 actually found that it worked after the 4.3 update. So yes, it does work on Android 4.3 in general, just YMMV across different devices.


----------



## Rayzilla

ashade said:


> Was it the international version?



I'm now living in Hong Kong so mine must be the international version. I still need to see more of it but I like the changes that I see so far.


----------



## theant

Just got the E18 in for use with my HTC One and Ubuntu desktop. Neither of these seem to have much representation in the thread so far so I wasn't sure if I'd end up having to return the E18. Fortunately, I'm loving this little device! Plenty has been discussed in terms of what comes with the device as well as the SQso I'll keep my comments limited to use with my devices.

When connected to my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop the E18 is detected immediately. Settings are basic: Analog Stereo Output and Digital Stereo Duplex are the only available options. Running Foobar2000 (latest stable build) via WINE I get crisp 24/96 fidelity out of the E18. My previous external and internal soundcards always produced a distorted signal when playing anything above 48khz, thus resampling my music collection is no longer necessary.  I've also successfully powered the E18 via usb while utilizing the DAC with seemingly no audio interference. It may be there, but I'm not noticing it at the levels I'm using. The only downside I've come across is the inability to use the E18's Skip/Play/Pause functions with Foobar. I haven't tested native applications like VLC or Movie Player yet, but I really don't use them as it is. Either way, this is certainly no deal breaker and all in all I'm very happy with the E18 as a replacement DAC for my desktop.

In regards to pairing the E18 with the HTC One (Android 4.1.2 Stock), the only major drawback I've encountered so far is the GSM interference (via AT&T service). It only occurs when 4G data is enabled and since I'm not usually streaming my audio or browsing the web when listening to music from my phone this has been a complete non-issue. Unlike the Samsung S4, the HTC has a bottom mounted micro usb port making connection to the E18 quite easy if strapping for portability. _Note: The OTG cable does have to be twisted if you want easy access to the Gain and Bass switches_. As others have stated, some right angle plugs would have been ideal for this situation. Hopefully Fiio will pick this up for future portable DACs or make them available separately for those of us that would like to use them with our current devices. Regardless of these two minor gripes, all has worked as it should right out of the box with every music app I've used and the sound is better (to my ears) than the built-in DAC of the HTC One. Headphones used have been the OEM HTC headphones (modded for better seal) and Beyerdynamic DT-770 80ohm. While I never had too many issues driving the DT-770s with the One, the E18 definitely provides a cleaner signal at higher volumes. 

To conclude, I'm very happy with this purchase. I've only had the device for a few hours but have had no major issues with sound quality or compatibility. So if you have the HTC One or an Ubuntu/Linux box and have been on the fence hopefully this has answered some questions. For reference, here are some photos for size comparison to the HTC One...


----------



## gambit50

Anyone use the E18 with Voodoo in any configuration?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

theant said:


> Just got the E18 in for use with my HTC One and Ubuntu desktop. Neither of these seem to have much representation in the thread so far so I wasn't sure if I'd end up having to return the E18. Fortunately, I'm loving this little device! Plenty has been discussed in terms of what comes with the device as well as the SQso I'll keep my comments limited to use with my devices.


 
 Use the other micro to micro USB cable so you don't get that twist on the cable.


----------



## theant

soundsgoodtome said:


> Use the other micro to micro USB cable so you don't get that twist on the cable.


 
  
 Unfortunately the ones I received are in the same orientation.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

theant said:


> Unfortunately the ones I received are in the same orientation.


 
 Send the seller an e-mail, you should have one oriented the other direction so you can use the two in a stack without twisting the cable. Or you can try contacting FIIO directly.


----------



## warrior1975

Just thought I'd add that I love this amp. Running it with rooted Note 3. wow!! Best investment for my phone so far.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Everyone seems to be out of stock of the E18.  Wonder if they sold all of the shipments already?


----------



## BaTou069

Waiting for me to arrive. Do you use the E18 together with any audiomod like Viper4Android? Or isn't there any need, since the E18 does everything needed?
 Can't wait to test this device, on LG G2 CM10.2 - 4.3


----------



## capmax

carpler said:


> Bad news from Italy (and Europe?).
> 
> Today on the official website of the Italian retailer appeared the news that the E18 will be available starting in January 2014.
> A considerable delay, considering that until a few days ago it seemed that the device should arrive on the market by the end of November.
> ...


 
  
 I am waiting from France too
  
 Take from FiiO Facebook :
  
FiiO Stock's running a bit dry, yes. We're making a minor revision to the unit before continuing production. New revision will have a new PC DAC setting that allows charging and DAC'ing from the same USB socket, in addition to the current smartphone DAC setting that draws no power. 
  
FiiO The new revision will ship internationally on the 15th. No, we won't exchange old for new as there is no defect on the old units. The only difference between the two revisions is that the old revision requires a separate USB adapter / port for charging the device while using it as DAC. However this dedicated charging port (which also exists on the new revision) charges the device faster than charging through the data connection as on the new revision.


----------



## carpler

capmax said:


> I am waiting from France too
> 
> Take from FiiO Facebook :
> 
> ...


 
  
 Many thanks capmax for this post.
 I don't follow Fiio on Facebook, so thanks for report here this points.
  
 I hope that 15th is intended of this month, not January!
 I don't know if this date can make possible to obtain the E18 before Christmas, but I hope so!
  
 Can James confirm here this news?


----------



## KetchupNinja

carpler said:


> Many thanks capmax for this post.
> I don't follow Fiio on Facebook, so thanks for report here this points.
> 
> I hope that 15th is intended of this month, not January!
> ...


 
  
 James is currently hospitalized battling early stage lung cancer...I doubt he'll be back soon.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693309/fiio-newsflash-james-latest-firmware-update-cures-cancer-we-hope


----------



## carpler

ketchupninja said:


> James is currently hospitalized battling early stage lung cancer...I doubt he'll be back soon.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/693309/fiio-newsflash-james-latest-firmware-update-cures-cancer-we-hope


 
  
 Sad to know!
 Thanks for post this here.
  
 I hope all the best for James!


----------



## warrior1975

batou069 said:


> Waiting for me to arrive. Do you use the E18 together with any audiomod like Viper4Android? Or isn't there any need, since the E18 does everything needed?
> Can't wait to test this device, on LG G2 CM10.2 - 4.3




I'm running it with Viper, sounds even better. only drawback is that you use the speakerphone option since it's USB, and you lose some of the headphone options.


----------



## zachgraz

warrior1975 said:


> I'm running it with Viper, sounds even better. only drawback is that you use the speakerphone option since it's USB, and you lose some of the headphone options.


 
 No need to use speaker option. Go to menu and select "lock effect mode"


----------



## warrior1975

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## xero404

Just did an OTA update to my sprint samsung gs3 to stock 4.3 and it functions just as well as 4.1.3. Glad i can hold off upgrading this phone till the next generation next year and keep my upgrade for a little while longer.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Are you in USA xero?


----------



## xero404

Yup! in The SF/Bay area.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Cool, if my phone goes crazy I'm blaming you!

On a more serious note, Go Hawks!


----------



## xero404

marshawn is from the bay i'll allow it!


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

xero404 said:


> marshawn is from the bay i'll allow it!


 
  


  
 Also: Happy to report that my Galaxy S3 is now upgraded to 4.3 and still working with the E18. No buggy behaviors so far


----------



## calipilot227

Didn't realize this was in the works. Wow! Also great news that it works with the iPad as well. I have to use a hub for my E17. Works, but it's not an elegant solution. No problems with the Schiit Modi though, go figure (E17 is self powered, Modi is not).

Any word on the expected price?

Also, James, terribly sorry to hear about your health. I hope you are well again soon.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

calipilot227 said:


> Any word on the expected price?


They're on sale and retail for $159 but from a few posts back, it looks some places are on back-order already.


----------



## KetchupNinja

capmax said:


> I am waiting from France too
> 
> Take from FiiO Facebook :
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes!!!  This is the only reason why I didn't get the E18.  I guess it was worth waiting!


----------



## calipilot227

soundsgoodtome said:


> They're on sale and retail for $159 but from a few posts back, it looks some places are on back-order already.



Yeah, it's sold out on Amazon. I'll have to get it as a belated Xmas gift to myself 
Also great that it doesn't draw any power in DAC mode, won't drain the iPad/smartphone battery that way. I'm looking into the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, it should be compatible, right?


----------



## Ashade

calipilot227 said:


> Yeah, it's sold out on Amazon. I'll have to get it as a belated Xmas gift to myself
> Also great that it doesn't draw any power in DAC mode, won't drain the iPad/smartphone battery that way. I'm looking into the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, it should be compatible, right?


 
  
 You bet it will.  Nice nice phone by the way. My neighbor just got it. If I can I will try to check the compatibility though.


----------



## QuarterToNine

calipilot227 said:


> Yeah, it's sold out on Amazon. I'll have to get it as a belated Xmas gift to myself
> Also great that it doesn't draw any power in DAC mode, won't drain the iPad/smartphone battery that way. I'm looking into the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, it should be compatible, right?


 
 I think I'm the lucky person that got the last unit available on Amazon last week. 
  
 I'm using the Galaxy Note 3, via the USB port, to the Fiio E18 to Sony MDR-1RBT headphones (wired, of course, not in bluetooth mode). The Note 3 works just fine. You just need to change the settings on the Galaxy Note 3 as follows: Settings -> General (tab) -> Accessory ->Audio Output Mode checked.
  
 Most of my music on the Note 3 is in FLAC format sourced from CDs. I'm using the jetAudio Plus player Android app with the 20-band equalizer enabled. With the proper settings for the equalizer for the Sony headphones the sound is extremely good to my ears. I listened to a couple of Mozart albums yesterday and was just astounded on the improvement in audio quality over the built-in DAC on the Note 3 and also against using the headphones via bluetooth. Also, I compared the audio to my old Sony DR-BT50 bluetooth (only) headphones over bluetooth from the Galaxy Note 3 and the old DR-BT50's sounded like an old AM radio by comparison to the Galaxy Note3/Fiio E18/MDR-1RBT combo. I'm not kidding.
  
 And, the E18 came with a bunch of cables for attachment to various sources. I was surprised at all the cables that were included.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I guess this can be useful as to minimize wires to an outlet ... but charging would take forever on a computer's 500ma USB. You can use the e18 as a dac and charge the e18 on it's separate power plug, which might produce better sound as well vs dac/charge on the same port.





capmax said:


> I am waiting from France too
> 
> Take from FiiO Facebook :
> . New revision will have a new PC DAC setting that allows charging and DAC'ing from the same USB socket, in addition to the current smartphone DAC charging the device while using it as DAC. However this dedicated charging port (which also exists on the new revision) charges the device faster than charging through the data connection as on the new revision.


----------



## skingg

Is there a way to tell from the box which is the old and new revision?


----------



## theant

These are still available at Headroom if anyone's looking.


----------



## carpler

I want to point out that on the official website Fiio, in the download page, there is a new version of the user manual dell'E18, where is explained the new function switch, now with 3 positions: PC In (for using as DAC and charching the internal battery), Phone In (for using the E18 connected with a smartphone), Charge Out (to charge the smartphone).
  
 A question.
 In the same manual is recommended a DC 5V/2A Power adaptor for chargin the internal battery.
 So I checked all my battery charger and many of them are 5V/1.2A (the charger for smartphone).
 But the one for my tablet Asus TF300 got this specification:
 15V/1.2A LPS OR 5V/2A
 What does it mean LPS? Can I use it to charge the E18?
  
 In the meantime...
 Any fourther notice about the new batch shipping? Confirmed the date reported on facebook?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

theant said:


> These are still available at Headroom if anyone's looking.




Bought mine directly from their site, they ship expedited.


----------



## nevermas

Just got mine in the mail yesterday, came with two USB OTG cords.  Is this normal? Tried one cord, didn't work, tried the other cord, didn't work again, went on a long quest to hunt down the problem on xda and head-fi.  Finally, thought occurred to me to switch the plug around and now USB DAC works on my HTC One.  However, still can't get the unit to charge my phone. Is the other cord only for charging? 
  
 Ah well, in any case, time to break out the Sugru and make some labels for myself.


----------



## manishex

How does the e18 dac compare to the wolfson ipod 5.5g dac? I currently have ipod 5.5g with fiio e11 LOD running the hd598. How much of an upgrade(?) would the fiio e18 out of my s4 be?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

The only difference is the orientation of the plug. They're both meant to be used stacked, depending on which way you sit the e18 up to your phone, you're using one cable or another. As far as difference, i don't think there is any.

The DAC port is where you use the e18 as a dac/amp OR a charger, can't do both simultaneously. The power port is used to charged the e18.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

^^ 





nevermas said:


> Just got mine in the mail yesterday, came with two USB OTG cords.  Is this normal? Tried one cord, didn't work, tried the other cord, didn't work again, went on a long quest to hunt down the problem on xda and head-fi.  Finally, thought occurred to me to switch the plug around and now USB DAC works on my HTC One.  However, still can't get the unit to charge my phone. Is the other cord only for charging?
> 
> Ah well, in any case, time to break out the Sugru and make some labels for myself.


----------



## StanD

soundsgoodtome said:


>





> Just got mine in the mail yesterday, came with two USB OTG cords.  Is this normal? Tried one cord, didn't work, tried the other cord, didn't work again, went on a long quest to hunt down the problem on xda and head-fi.  Finally, thought occurred to me to switch the plug around and now USB DAC works on my HTC One.  However, still can't get the unit to charge my phone. Is the other cord only for charging?





> Ah well, in any case, time to break out the Sugru and make some labels for myself.


 
 There are two USB ports on the E18.
 The one labeled "Power" is strictly for charging the E18.
 The one labeled "USB" can either play music from your source DAP or charge your source DAP as per the setting of the switch next to the USB port.
 You can charge your E18 while playing music from either your source DAC or line input.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

stand said:


> There are two USB ports on the E18.
> The one labeled "Power" is strictly for charging the E18.
> The one labeled "USB" can either play music from your source DAP or charge your source DAP as per the setting of the switch next to the USB port.
> You can charge your E18 while playing music from either your source DAC or line input.


 


 I was answering someone else's post on here. I fully understand the functions and ports. Thanks though


----------



## scrypt

ketchupninja said:


> James is currently hospitalized battling early stage lung cancer...I doubt he'll be back soon.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/693309/fiio-newsflash-james-latest-firmware-update-cures-cancer-we-hope


 

 Sobering and sad that James is going through all that.  If I were able to believe in prayers, he would be in mine. 
  
 Here's hoping that James is able to rejoin us soon.
  
 Edit: Just read Joe Blogg's update and, thankfully, James is fine.  Apparently, my non-prayers were answered even before they weren't said!


----------



## carpler

Thanks scrypt for this news about James : is great to hear that he's fine!

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Sorry to hear about the news on the FiiO team, here's to a fast and full recovery for James.

-------------

Question on the E18: Is anyone else experiencing noisy pot? Mine makes a good amount of noise while adjusting the volume like a dirty pot.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Any news on the latest production models?  I have no DAP now and the SQ on the S4 is terrible!


----------



## ABx009

ketchupninja said:


> Any news on the latest production models?  I have no DAP now and the SQ on the S4 is terrible!


 
 You might check out Viper4Android while you wait, if you can root your phone. It's nice to have, both with and without the E18.


----------



## manishex

Are people using hi gain or low gain with the hd598, what are the sound differences? And is anyone using omega rom for their S4? Is there a problem with alias with i9505 on 4.3?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

abx009 said:


> You might check out Viper4Android while you wait, if you can root your phone. It's nice to have, both with and without the E18.




There is something seriously wrong with the s4, specifically its sample rate conversion. On the i9505 variant, I tried a 0-22050Hz sine sweep and recorded a strong alias going back down from 22050-0Hz. Imagine the havoc that plays with music... This is directly through the i9505's headphone out, the result going into the e18 may or may not be different. 

The octa-core i9500 that nobody has may be different in this regard?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Spoiler: Quote: Joe Bloggs






joe bloggs said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the s4, specifically its sample rate conversion. On the i9505 variant, I tried a 0-22050Hz sine sweep and recorded a strong alias going back down from 22050-0Hz. Imagine the havoc that plays with music...
> 
> The octa-core i9500 that nobody has may be different in this regard?


 
  


 Any problems with Note 2 or Note 3?


----------



## Ashade

I find it perfect on the Note 2.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

manishex said:


> Are people using hi gain or low gain with the hd598, what are the sound differences? And is anyone using omega rom for their S4? Is there a problem with alias with i9505 on 4.3?



Don't take this as an official statement, but I always use low gain unless I peg the volume knob with low gain.

You could listen to the sine sweep yourself and see if you hear a pure tone rising or the cross between the rising tone and the falling alias that I described? Would be interested in your results since I have a rooted i9505 on stock rom that's just lying around while I use a cheap Chinese clone unless and until I get this audio issue figured out :rolleyes:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/raearica1ocac04/0-20000%2040s%20sweep%20linear.wav


----------



## StanD

joe bloggs said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the s4, specifically its sample rate conversion. On the i9505 variant, I tried a 0-22050Hz sine sweep and recorded a strong alias going back down from 22050-0Hz. Imagine the havoc that plays with music... This is directly through the i9505's headphone out, the result going into the e18 may or may not be different.
> 
> The octa-core i9500 that nobody has may be different in this regard?


 
 Isn't aliasing something that occurs when overloading an A/D converter? That's not being used in this case, it's more like D/A conversion being used on the phone or E18.


----------



## manishex

joe bloggs said:


> Don't take this as an official statement, but I always use low gain unless I peg the volume knob with low gain.


 
  
 The HD598 has a 300ohm peak at 100hz, which means using my e11 on high gain +4.5dB makes it sound much better and balances it out. The e18 has +7.5 or +1.0db which may mean the gain might be too low or high.


----------



## nerd1949

Just a quick note. As mentioned in this this thread, my lg g2 also sounded bad when playing thru USB. A couple of days ago I received an ota update after checking for an update. Sound is now great. I'm running stock software VS98012B.


----------



## QuarterToNine

tenmoonsnorth said:


>


 
 I'm using USB audio out on a NON-rooted (stock) Galaxy Note 3 (AT&T variant) to the E18 to Sony MDR-1RBT headphones (wired). The sound is fantastic, and I have not encountered any issues.


----------



## Rayzilla

All of my headphones never sounded better than they now do with the E18, especially the Pro900.


----------



## bowei006

http://www.head-fi.org/t/696529/fiio-e18-review
  
 Review is up, let me know what you fellas think


----------



## money4me247

bowei006 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/696529/fiio-e18-review
> 
> Review is up, let me know what you fellas think


 
 aree you a dood inside a panda bear costume or a talking panda bear that ate a dood???


----------



## StanD

money4me247 said:


> aree you a dood inside a panda bear costume or a talking panda bear that ate a dood???


 
 Are you a former pirate that wears cans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They look comfortable.


----------



## BaTou069

Nice review, would prefer you had some serious cans and source/music to better review...
 I don't think that the E18 is complicated at alll.. one charging port (meaning charging the device itself) and one DAC port that does the magic, or charges the device.
 One headphone jack for headphones, one line out/in, and one coaxial line out...simple 
  
 And still, how does it come that you don't hear the noise? There is def. some noise
  
 Edit:
  
 I just encountered an issue, where the thin metal cap (the one with two holes for the jacks) is becoming a bit loose... this is too bad, considering I didn't used it that much, and was very careful with it (my first DAC ever)
  
 well...china


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You guys might have noticed E18 stocks drying up... well the new Rev. B E18s are finally ready and shipping as we speak!
http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140091696&page=1

These E18s come with an additional function setting--PC DAC--which allows the E18 decode music from the PC and be charged from the PC from the same port. For fast charging it is still recommended to make a separate connection to the dedicated charging port on the E18.


----------



## money4me247

joe bloggs said:


> You guys might have noticed E18 stocks drying up... well the new Rev. B E18s are finally ready and shipping as we speak! http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140091696&page=1
> 
> These E18s come with an additional function setting--PC DAC--which allows the E18 decode music from the PC and be charged from the PC from the same port. For fast charging it is still recommended to make a separate connection to the dedicated charging port on the E18.


 
 ooooh, neat! just curious if you knew why fiio decided to go for a different dac chip in their e18 model?


----------



## capmax

Arghhh, no France in the list .... i hope soon


----------



## rfs830

I currently have vmoda m80 headset.  Would it be worth it for me to get the e18 or should I get better headphones first like the m100?


----------



## money4me247

rfs830 said:


> I currently have vmoda m80 headset.  Would it be worth it for me to get the e18 or should I get better headphones first like the m100?


 
 Personally, I would go for better headphones first.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

If you're going straight to a cell phone it could be one or another. Never heard the m80 but aren't vmodas but if you buy an HP that really benefits from a good source you might get the wrong impression of a bad hp... you really could go either way. I'd go with the E18 if you're going straight to a cell or computer. 





rfs830 said:


> I currently have vmoda m80 headset.  Would it be worth it for me to get the e18 or should I get better headphones first like the m100?


----------



## StanD

manishex said:


> The HD598 has a 300ohm peak at 100hz, which means using my e11 on high gain +4.5dB makes it sound much better and balances it out. The e18 has +7.5 or +1.0db which may mean the gain might be too low or high.


 
 Unless the amplifier cannot supply enough current, it produces a voltage output which is the input multiplied by the gain which is a constant determined by the volume pot. Your statement is incorrect. If the HD598's impedance rises at 100hz all that means is that the amplifier needs to supply less current. Back to the case of the amp not supplying enough current, this would be that the impedance is too low for the the amp to supply enough current to meet the expected voltage output and you will get distortion.
 So then, why does it sound better at higher gain? Because as a result of higher gain you get a louder sound and we perceive sound differently so the bass and treble will sound fuller. You can Google Loundess Contour or Fletcher-Munson Curves. One must be careful not to state things incorrectly as it causes others to go where they need not. Play the music louder, just not too loud as to cause auditory damage.


----------



## KetchupNinja

Rev. B coming very soon!
  
 http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140091696&page=1


----------



## KetchupNinja

joe bloggs said:


> You guys might have noticed E18 stocks drying up... well the new Rev. B E18s are finally ready and shipping as we speak!
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140091696&page=1
> 
> These E18s come with an additional function setting--PC DAC--which allows the E18 decode music from the PC and be charged from the PC from the same port. For fast charging it is still recommended to make a separate connection to the dedicated charging port on the E18.


 
  
 Cant wait!


----------



## 8064r7

Yeah FIIO needs to just shut up already and take my money. Not like I really need an amp for the portables I use, but it does open the door for needing other goodies.

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Posmentis

I wondered whether owning the FiiO X3, makes buying the FiiO E18 (Kunlun) obsolete? Since the X3 holds the components of the well-appreciated E17 amp and offers the possibility to act as a DAC (and OTG).
  
 I would use it with my laptop, galaxy s3, galaxy note 2014
  
 thanks!


----------



## KetchupNinja

posmentis said:


> I wondered whether owning the FiiO X3, makes buying the FiiO E18 (Kunlun) obsolete? Since the X3 holds the components of the well-appreciated E17 amp and offers the possibility to act as a DAC (and OTG).
> 
> I would use it with my laptop, galaxy s3, galaxy note 2014
> 
> thanks!




Pretty much. My X3 didn't work at all with my laptop. Otherwise, I would have stuck with it.


----------



## FishHead

Well, I've been living with the E18 a little over a week now. Source is a US Samsung g3s, flac files ripped from CDs, power amp player, USB OTG to E18, hi fi man re400s. I believe it is a first gen E18. No problems were noted in using the USB OTG cable! Regrettably, I can not say I am super impressed with the E18. I have about 50 hrs on it and compared with the straight phone jack it is quite veiled over the upper registers. It may need more time to find its voice but that is how it sounds now. More troubling is the problem I am having with the bass boost at low volumes. At vol 3 or less a high pitched tone is generated along with the bass boost. I have written Fiio but have not received a reply. Finally, you should note the size precludes the use of the camera when strapped up. I had not thought about it until I set it up for use. If things change or I hear back from Fiio, I will write it up.


----------



## Ashade

So, I suppose everybody has noticed that the E18 cannot be bought anymore in any official distributor. The E18 has on the other hand already shipped to at least three spots in the States.

Does anybody know when they will become available, either for buy or pre-order?


----------



## Posmentis

ketchupninja said:


> Pretty much. My X3 didn't work at all with my laptop. Otherwise, I would have stuck with it.


 
  
 I think it is necessary then, considering I'm using my laptop / Samsung gs3 as sources to...  Small side note: at the moment I have neither (X3 nor E18), but I want to buy one, depending on whether the X3 at least offers the functionality that the E18 offers (in terms of DAC/AMP besides the DAP functionality)...
  



fishhead said:


> Well, I've been living with the E18 a little over a week now. Source is a US Samsung g3s, flac files ripped from CDs, power amp player, USB OTG to E18, hi fi man re400s. I believe it is a first gen E18. No problems were noted in using the USB OTG cable! Regrettably, I can not say I am super impressed with the E18. I have about 50 hrs on it and compared with the straight phone jack it is quite veiled over the upper registers. It may need more time to find its voice but that is how it sounds now. More troubling is the problem I am having with the bass boost at low volumes. At vol 3 or less a high pitched tone is generated along with the bass boost. I have written Fiio but have not received a reply. Finally, you should note the size precludes the use of the camera when strapped up. I had not thought about it until I set it up for use. If things change or I hear back from Fiio, I will write it up.


 
  
 That's strange, you're saying the E18 does not enhance the sound quality? Wat kind of headphones do you use? I would also place this in the FiiO sponsor topic. 
  
 Quote:


ashade said:


> So, I suppose everybody has noticed that the E18 cannot be bought anymore in any official distributor. The E18 has on the other hand already shipped to at least three spots in the States.
> 
> Does anybody know when they will become available, either for buy or pre-order?


 
  
 It's available in The Netherlands from the official dealer... http://hdphns.com/nl/fiio-e18-kunlun.html


----------



## Ashade

posmentis said:


> It's available in The Netherlands from the official dealer... http://hdphns.com/nl/fiio-e18-kunlun.html




Thank you. I mean the new version though. I suppose that what these guys have in stock is still the first release, which is the one I have. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Jeffhazlett

I thought I’d let ya’ll  know what I found out about using the Fiio E18 with a Galaxy S4.  The only way that it will work is to buy the "USB Audio Recored Pro” from Google Play Store, $6.71.  Once purchased and installed you must plug in the E18 and turn it on before opening the USB Audio Recorder Pro program.  Once that is accomplished the Fiio E18 works great but only with that USB program.  The program itself is not really a music player for the masses, its a recording program that you can use to playback files.  It’s hard to use but sounds much better than Neutron or the samsung music app, all be it one song at a time with no thrills.  
  
 ​Given all the limitations and the hassle factor I'm thinking I'll return it but the jury is still out.  
  
 Good luck to all!


----------



## Posmentis

ashade said:


> Thank you. I mean the new version though. I suppose that what these guys have in stock is still the first release, which is the one I have. Time to upgrade.


 
 mmm... please elaborate about 'the new version'? Didn't know there was one...


----------



## KetchupNinja

posmentis said:


> mmm... please elaborate about 'the new version'? Didn't know there was one...


 
  
 Joe posted info about the new model a page back.
  
http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140091696&page=1
  
 Should be available by the beginning of next year.


----------



## money4me247

posmentis said:


> mmm... please elaborate about 'the new version'? Didn't know there was one...


 

 hahah legit one page back: http://www.head-fi.org/t/628254/fiio-e18/810#post_10100356


----------



## StanD

fishhead said:


> Well, I've been living with the E18 a little over a week now. Source is a US Samsung g3s, flac files ripped from CDs, power amp player, USB OTG to E18, hi fi man re400s. I believe it is a first gen E18. No problems were noted in using the USB OTG cable! Regrettably, I can not say I am super impressed with the E18. I have about 50 hrs on it and compared with the straight phone jack it is quite veiled over the upper registers. It may need more time to find its voice but that is how it sounds now. More troubling is the problem I am having with the bass boost at low volumes. At vol 3 or less a high pitched tone is generated along with the bass boost. I have written Fiio but have not received a reply. Finally, you should note the size precludes the use of the camera when strapped up. I had not thought about it until I set it up for use. If things change or I hear back from Fiio, I will write it up.


 
 I've been using an E18 with a US galaxy S3 and it works really well. I hang an E12 off of it and can drive an HD600 or HE-500 rather loudly. The E18 does rather well with the HD600 but will not cause pain, haven't tried it direct to the HE-500's.......wait......where's my HE-500's....not enough juice at the high gain setting and max volume to get real loud although in a pinch you can use it. The E12 is rather good, even though it's a portable.


----------



## GaryWA

Nvm.


----------



## money4me247

lol just curious what are some other competitors for this product? And is there somewhere that I can see all the devices confirmed compatible with this? Thanks!


----------



## dbdynsty25

money4me247 said:


> lol just curious what are some other competitors for this product? And is there somewhere that I can see all the devices confirmed compatible with this? Thanks!




I'm trying to decide between this and the JDS Labs C5D...a little more expensive at 250 but both seem to be functionally the same.


----------



## Rayzilla

money4me247 said:


> lol just curious what are some other competitors for this product? And is there somewhere that I can see all the devices confirmed compatible with this? Thanks!


 
 I think the choices of a combined portable dac/amp that works with Android phones are limited. There are many amps but not combined with a dac too. And then there is the VAMP, which is probably better but quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

There's the cheaper E7 or the Pyle re-brand (same exact unit but different brand and cheaper). You'll need to be handy and create a micro to mini usb otg cable though, they're impossible to find at a jumper cable length.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Although I must say the e17 and e18 are ahead in SQ, features, and looks.





soundsgoodtome said:


> There's the cheaper E7 or the Pyle re-brand (same exact unit but different brand and cheaper). You'll need to be handy and create a micro to mini usb otg cable though, they're impossible to find at a jumper cable length.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

Is there a difference in sound between using it as just an amp and using it as a DAC+amp through the USB? Im thinking of getting at E18 for my DT990 pro/250 for use with a nexus 5 but I've heard the USB doesn't work with a stock rooted Nexus 5. It'll be used with a laptop too


----------



## kayza

The nexus 5 sound output is quite bad from what I recall reading. So just amping the nexus 5 would not be my recommendation. An online review company recently added sound quality analysis to their reviews. Note 3, iphone, and nexus 5 were among those reviewed. I forget the company, but the link is somewhere in the note 3 24bit thread.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

kayza said:


> The nexus 5 sound output is quite bad from what I recall reading. So just amping the nexus 5 would not be my recommendation. An online review company recently added sound quality analysis to their reviews. Note 3, iphone, and nexus 5 were among those reviewed. I forget the company, but the link is somewhere in the note 3 24bit thread.




Well I'm actually quite happy with the actual SQ of the nexus 5. They're releasing the revised edition of the E18 in a couple of days, maybe they'll be nexus 5 compatible?


----------



## StanD

magical eskimo said:


> Well I'm actually quite happy with the actual SQ of the nexus 5. They're releasing the revised edition of the E18 in a couple of days, maybe they'll be nexus 5 compatible?


 
 That'll be up to Google and Asus. I have a Nexus 7 (2013) running the latest KitKat update and there is no USB Audio joy.


----------



## dbdynsty25

The Nexus 5 sound quality is really good.  Just needs to be a bit more powerful...so an amp would be a great option w/ it.


----------



## kayza

magical eskimo said:


> Well I'm actually quite happy with the actual SQ of the nexus 5. They're releasing the revised edition of the E18 in a couple of days, maybe they'll be nexus 5 compatible?



If you like it then great. Sounds are different to every ear. But I do hope you find that article/report/review that has actual diagnostics from the same equipment used to benchmark audio components we find on these forums.


----------



## kayza

kayza said:


> If you like it then great. Sounds are different to every ear. But I do hope you find that article/report/review that has actual diagnostics from the same equipment used to benchmark audio components we find on these forums.




Found it.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7567/smartphone-audio-quality-testing
Reading it again, it seems the maximum level you should be at on a nexus 5 is 4 levels from max. Past that the channels are imperfectly amplified.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

Thanks for all the responses  think I might get one in the new year, worst case scenario I have an amp and mobile charger for my phone and a DAC/amp for my laptop, best case scenario I eventually get usb audio support and I have a DAC/amp for my phone as well


----------



## Jeffhazlett

Just did a software update for my S4 and now ALL audio programs work with the E18!!!


----------



## xp9433

An E18 is on order to mate with my Galaxy Note 3. Could anybody with this same combination please answer a few questions:
  
 1. How does the sound quality with the E18 compare to the Galaxy N3 by itself (using CD resolution files)?
 2. Does the Galaxy N3/E18 play wav files?
 3. Is there a better sounding player to use with the Galaxy N3 than the standard Samsung music software?
  
 Many thanks
 Frank


----------



## skingg

xp9433 said:


> An E18 is on order to mate with my Galaxy Note 3. Could anybody with this same combination please answer a few questions:
> 
> 1. How does the sound quality with the E18 compare to the Galaxy N3 by itself (using CD resolution files)?
> 2. Does the Galaxy N3/E18 play wav files?
> ...


 
 3. Neutron Music Player. It's widely considered to be the best Android music player if audio quality is top of your list. Be advised it is using a parametric equaliser as opposed to a graphic eq.


----------



## xp9433

skingg said:


> 3. Neutron Music Player. It's widely considered to be the best Android music player if audio quality is top of your list. Be advised it is using a parametric equaliser as opposed to a graphic eq.


 

 Thanks skingg. I'll give it a try.


----------



## StanD

skingg said:


> 3. Neutron Music Player. It's widely considered to be the best Android music player if audio quality is top of your list. Be advised it is using a parametric equaliser as opposed to a graphic eq.


 
 That and PowerAmp. I prefer Neutron but the user interface sucks, it's user hostile. The parametric EQ is hard to use if you want to tune out a sharp peak. It can be done but is not a walk in the park as you have to type in numbers and hit the enter key and can't listen to the change dynamically as with a slider or other user control.


----------



## silentmoon

In my shop in VietNam, we sell E18, too. The problem is that we have a Sony Xperia Arco S ( the only android phone in my shop  ). It's 4.1.2 stock version of this model ( updating is impossible since sony doesn't support ). 

 I connect my Sony with E18 but it doesnt work at all. In fact, i can use the media controller, but cant hear any sound coming out from my AKG K702. 

 So, do i have to ... root my phone? I'm just afraid it's gonna be a brick  

 Really need help.


----------



## DanBa

Apparently, the Sony Xperia Acro S and the Sony Xperia Arc S don't have a native USB Audio feature.
  
  

  

  
  
 Apparently the Sony Xperia Acro S and the Sony Xperia Arc S  (i.e. USB host-enabled Android devices) using USB Audio Player PRO, that includes a USB Audio soft driver, can work with a USB DAC.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/3810#post_10108672
  
 stock Xperia Acro S / Arc S using USB Audio Player Pro >> USB OTG cable (that switches the smartphone to USB host mode) >> USB DAC/amp >> headphones
  
 USB Audio Player PRO is available on the Google Play store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
 There is a free trial version.


----------



## carpler

danba said:


> Apparently, the Sony Xperia Acro S and the Sony Xperia Arc S don't have a native USB Audio feature.




Since the first time I've heard about the E18 I was asking the same thing: what does it mean "USB audio feature"? Is a hardware or software problem? If is enough to download an app for enable this (as mentioned a post ago), this is a software problem... 


Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DanBa

You are right for the USB Audio feature.
 But the USB Audio driver has to use a USB host controller to drive the external USB DAC.
 And the USB host controller is a hardware component, which is missing in some Android devices.
  
 The USB host feature of an Android device (i.e. a native USB peripheral) can be tested using a simpler USB peripheral, like a USB mouse or a USB keyboard, and a USB OTG adapter/cable which switches the Android device to the USB host mode from its native USB peripheral mode in order to interwork with a USB peripheral like a USB DAC (USB is a master-slave communication bus: USB communication can only take place between a master device (i.e. USB host) and a slave device (i.e. USB peripheral).
  
 Android device (i.e. USB host, like a PC) >> USB OTG adapter >> USB mouse (i.e. USB peripheral)
  
 A list of USB OTG adapters/cables:
http://goo.gl/4JyOe5


----------



## marcusd

Anyone know if the Blackberry Z30 new OTG feature (first for Blackberry) also does native USB Audio?


----------



## Posmentis

silentmoon said:


> In my shop in VietNam, we sell E18, too. The problem is that we have a Sony Xperia Arco S ( the only android phone in my shop  ). It's 4.1.2 stock version of this model ( updating is impossible since sony doesn't support ).
> 
> I connect my Sony with E18 but it doesnt work at all. In fact, i can use the media controller, but cant hear any sound coming out from my AKG K702.
> 
> ...


 
 Rooting is not that risky. If you're thinking about it, take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s it's a very informative forum and it has everything you need (including rom's and guides). Good luck!


----------



## StanD

silentmoon said:


> In my shop in VietNam, we sell E18, too. The problem is that we have a Sony Xperia Arco S ( the only android phone in my shop  ). It's 4.1.2 stock version of this model ( updating is impossible since sony doesn't support ).
> 
> I connect my Sony with E18 but it doesnt work at all. In fact, i can use the media controller, but cant hear any sound coming out from my AKG K702.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


posmentis said:


> Rooting is not that risky. If you're thinking about it, take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s it's a very informative forum and it has everything you need (including rom's and guides). Good luck!


 
 One has to be careful and select a ROM that has few issues and supports USB Audio without any odd behavior. One should also learn how to recover the original factory ROM and how fix a brick. Learn all of this before taking the leap.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Can the E18 power HD650's @ 300 ohms?
  
 Should I just get the E12?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## StanD

bunnyfluffy said:


> Can the E18 power HD650's @ 300 ohms?
> 
> Should I just get the E12?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 I've tried the E12 with the HD650's and it worked. Even though I have the E18 when I tried it in a store with an HD650 I had the E12 in between. I have a pair of HE-500's and the E18 really can't do that justice but the E12 can. The E18 can power my HD600's but they are more sensitive than the HD650's. If you need a portable DAC for your Android phone or laptop the E12 doesn't have that built in. The E18 seems to work fine with Windows, with Android devices you better check first, there's another thread on Head-Fi all about Android and DAC compatibility.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Stan, thanks. If you had to choose one or the other, which would you choose?
  
 I've never used a DAC, so I'm not sure how much I would benefit from one. My gut says that the ability to power the headphones properly outweighs the DAC.
  
  
 I do listen through a Galaxy S4


----------



## Ashade

bunnyfluffy said:


> Stan, thanks. If you had to choose one or the other, which would you choose?
> 
> I've never used a DAC, so I'm not sure how much I would benefit from one. My gut says that the ability to power the headphones properly outweighs the DAC.
> 
> ...




I would only choose the E12 over the E18 with orthodynamic headphones. The DAC is what is going to give you the magic.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

stand said:


> I've tried the E12 with the HD650's and it worked. Even though I have the E18 when I tried it in a store with an HD650 I had the E12 in between. I have a pair of HE-500's and the E18 really can't do that justice but the E12 can. The E18 can power my HD600's but they are more sensitive than the HD650's. If you need a portable DAC for your Android phone or laptop the E12 doesn't have that built in. The E18 seems to work fine with Windows, with Android devices you better check first, there's another thread on Head-Fi all about Android and DAC compatibility.


 
  
 It's interesting that the E18 can't do the HE-500 justice since the HE-500 has such low impedence. I'm a noob so I don't get why they need more power. 
  
 Does anyone know of a similarly priced portable DAC/AMP that is rated for 300 ohm headphones?


----------



## StanD

bunnyfluffy said:


> Stan, thanks. If you had to choose one or the other, which would you choose?
> 
> I've never used a DAC, so I'm not sure how much I would benefit from one. My gut says that the ability to power the headphones properly outweighs the DAC.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


ashade said:


> I would only choose the E12 over the E18 with orthodynamic headphones. The DAC is what is going to give you the magic.


 
 That's why I got both. I have an HE-500 (orthodynamic) amongst my cans.


----------



## StanD

bunnyfluffy said:


> It's interesting that the E18 can't do the HE-500 justice since the HE-500 has such low impedence. I'm a noob so I don't get why they need more power.
> 
> Does anyone know of a similarly priced portable DAC/AMP that is rated for 300 ohm headphones?


 
 Because they are not as sensitive as most dynamic cans. The HE-6's are even less sensitive and requires an amp capable of several watts and a big wallet to purchase then with. Sensitivity and Sound Quality do not go hand in hand, some of the best are not sensitive.


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Hmm I just read that the E17 actually can do 300 ohms.. and it has a dac. So I guess that's my best option.


----------



## Ashade

bunnyfluffy said:


> Hmm I just read that the E17 actually can do 300 ohms.. and it has a dac. So I guess that's my best option.




I can explain you why they are marketed different if you want, but I can tell you they both are fine amp wise for 300 Ohm. Fiio just decided to be more conservative when specifying the E18 in the data sheet.

EDIT: 

In fact... From Fiio's web page:
Fiio E18 >300mW@32Ω
Fiio E17 >220 mW@32Ω />290 mW@16Ω


----------



## bunnyfluffy

ashade said:


> I can explain you why they are marketed different if you want, but I can tell you they both are fine amp wise for 300 Ohm. Fiio just decided to be more conservative when specifying the E18 in the data sheet.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just checked their page, and the E17 actually says 150 ohm. That's weird, cuz I've seen 300 ohm written in on retailer websites.
  
 I am interested in why they're fine amp wise, and why they would be conservative, if you have the time to explain it. Thank you.


----------



## Ashade

bunnyfluffy said:


> I just checked their page, and the E17 actually says 150 ohm. That's weird, cuz I've seen 300 ohm written in on retailer websites.
> 
> I am interested in why they're fine amp wise, and why they would be conservative, if you have the time to explain it. Thank you.




Fiio used to say the E17 was able to drive 300Ohm. They changed that when the E18 came out because E17 and E18, while they can get pretty loud volumes with 300 Ohm headphones, they might be slightly in the limit regarding the current.

This is just my opinion but, while both might be in the limit to drive them properly, we are talking about a portable device, which means that the DAC part is going to be the one providing the of sound. In other words, if your computer has a crappy DAC, it doesn't matter if the headphones are properly driven because they are going to still sound like crap. Now, if you add the DAC in the equation, it doesn't matter if the headphones are slightly underpowered because the sound is going to be good (not perfect but much much better). That's why if you are thinking in mostly portable use you should go the Amp/DAC combo way.

E12 is more meant for orthodynamic headphones, and I highly doubt the HD650 are really that much underpowered (if any) on a E17 or E18. Even more, the difficulty of being driven doesn't relate with the impedance. For example, HE-500 or Q701 are difficult to drive, and the impedance is fairly low (less than 100 Ohm).


----------



## bunnyfluffy

Thanks, that marketing ploy makes sense. It's confusing because people are always saying a DAC helps a lot with a computer connection, but I guess some phones have decent DAC's and some don't?


----------



## ClieOS

bunnyfluffy said:


> I just checked their page, and the E17 actually says 150 ohm. That's weird, cuz I've seen 300 ohm written in on retailer websites.
> 
> I am interested in why they're fine amp wise, and why they would be conservative, if you have the time to explain it. Thank you.


 
  
 150ohm or 300ohm is just a number game. A headphone has other parameters beside impedance, and manufacturer just lists down one number that they think they can "safely" recommend, but it doesn't mean that it the limitation of what it can do and it also doesn't mean connecting a 300ohm headphone to a 150ohm rated amp will break anything.
  
 You also want to take note that E18 is really designed to be used as a Android smartphone DAC first and a PC DAC second, while E17 is just designed for PC and it might not work with many Android smartphone out there.


----------



## Ashade

bunnyfluffy said:


> Thanks, that marketing ploy makes sense. It's confusing because people are always saying a DAC helps a lot with a computer connection, but I guess some phones have decent DAC's and some don't?




I would say most of the time you will benefit from an external DAC. I use the Note II known for being fairly good and it benefits of an external DAC. In general, unless you are using Apple products, go the DAC route, and even if that 's the case it's not a bad idea.


----------



## alexhd600

Hi.
I have a LG G2 and Sennheiser HD600. 
Which one is best choise for portable amp? Fiio E12 or E18. LG G2 with stock rom.


----------



## asdfvtn

Just got an email from MP4 nation saying they carry the E18 for $159.50. Comes with 2 day FedEx and some free earphones. Thought some of you would like that.


----------



## Ashade

asdfvtn said:


> Just got an email from MP4 nation saying they carry the E18 for $159.50. Comes with 2 day FedEx and some free earphones. Thought some of you would like that.




Nice! Do we know if it's the new revision?


----------



## Ashade

ashade said:


> Nice! Do we know if it's the new revision?




Miccastore has it as well. Rev B.

And amazon.


----------



## Posmentis

bunnyfluffy said:


> Thanks, that marketing ploy makes sense. It's confusing because people are always saying a DAC helps a lot with a computer connection, but I guess some phones have decent DAC's and some don't?


 
  
 I think in your case, the E18 is the most bang for the buck. I don't think the E17 or the E18 out run one another much (performance wise) but the fact the E18 is comaptible with most android devices (considering the fact your S4 is the primary source) wil make it a win i guess...
 side note: as mentioned before, the e12 is an amp thats different from an amp/dac combo. The DAC part of the E18 will enhance the performance of your S4.
  


ashade said:


> Thank you. I mean the new version though. I suppose that what these guys have in stock is still the first release, which is the one I have. Time to upgrade.


 
 they do have it now (they confirmed it, but how can you tell the difference)? it's out there


----------



## Ashade

posmentis said:


> they do have it now (they confirmed it, but how can you tell the difference)? it's out there




Yeeiihhhh!


----------



## scrypt

posmentis said:


> I think in your case, the E18 is the most bang for the buck. I don't think the E17 or the E18 out run one another much (performance wise) but the fact the E18 is comaptible with most android devices (considering the fact your S4 is the primary source) wil make it a win i guess...
> side note: as mentioned before, the e12 is an amp thats different from an amp/dac combo. The DAC part of the E18 will enhance the performance of your S4.
> 
> they do have it now (they confirmed it, but how can you tell the difference)? it's out there


 
  
 Since the E17 works with every iteration of the S4, while the E18 seems only to tolerate S4s that have been updated to 4.3, I wonder whether _compatibility _is the reason for S4 owners to choose the E18. 
  
 I'd love to see a comparison review between the E17 and E18 sound-wise, since I have as much experience with the latter as your average neutered malamute. 
  
 Also:
  
 In the previous _Hey-the-S4-and-E18-now-work-with-Android-4.3!_ titter-fest, I read posts confirming Sprint and Verizon S4s but none in which I recognized the T-Mobile variant.  And while I see no logical reason for a TM S4 running 4.3 to work differently from the rest, it's always reassuring to read a gleeful affirmation from some foont who's tested the phone in ques and is now doing cartwheels and jiggling his or her left spleen.


----------



## StanD

bunnyfluffy said:


> I just checked their page, and the E17 actually says 150 ohm. That's weird, cuz I've seen 300 ohm written in on retailer websites.
> 
> I am interested in why they're fine amp wise, and why they would be conservative, if you have the time to explain it. Thank you.


 
  
  


ashade said:


> Fiio used to say the E17 was able to drive 300Ohm. They changed that when the E18 came out because E17 and E18, while they can get pretty loud volumes with 300 Ohm headphones, they might be slightly in the limit regarding the current.
> 
> This is just my opinion but, while both might be in the limit to drive them properly, we are talking about a portable device, which means that the DAC part is going to be the one providing the of sound. In other words, if your computer has a crappy DAC, it doesn't matter if the headphones are properly driven because they are going to still sound like crap. Now, if you add the DAC in the equation, it doesn't matter if the headphones are slightly underpowered because the sound is going to be good (not perfect but much much better). That's why if you are thinking in mostly portable use you should go the Amp/DAC combo way.
> 
> E12 is more meant for orthodynamic headphones, and I highly doubt the HD650 are really that much underpowered (if any) on a E17 or E18. Even more, the difficulty of being driven doesn't relate with the impedance. For example, HE-500 or Q701 are difficult to drive, and the impedance is fairly low (less than 100 Ohm).


 
 You've left out an important factor. The sensitivity of the headphones in combination with the amp's impedance, drive power and max V-p-p determine how successfully an amp can drive a particular set of cans. The HD600 is more sensitive than the HD650's and even though they are both 300 Ohms, the HD600's will be louder and easier to drive.


----------



## Paco62

scrypt said:


> Since the E17 works with every iteration of the S4, while the E18 seems only to tolerate S4s that have been updated to 4.3, I wonder whether _compatibility _is the reason for S4 owners to choose the E18.
> 
> I'd love to see a comparison review between the E17 and E18 sound-wise, since I have as much experience with the latter as your average neutered malamute.
> 
> ...


 
 For what it's worth, I chose the E17 over E18 mainly because it works with Galaxy S4 and I can (and did) pair it with the E09 for my computer and the reviews I read mention that it has the same sound signature as the old E7 (which I own), which I really like.  I also, wasn't that interested in the compatibity features of the E18 with Android (e.g. - play, forward/reverse track buttons).  Not at all saying one is better than the other, just giving you my two cents.


----------



## Solrighal

Surely the whole point of the E18 is that it allows the use of a digital signal from Android devices running the appropriate software? Who cares about transport controls?


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> Surely the whole point of the E18 is that it allows the use of a digital signal from Android devices running the appropriate software? Who cares about transport controls?


 
 I do, they are very convenient as I don't have to unlock the phone and or bring up the app to accomplish what I can by just tapping on an external button.


----------



## Solrighal

Okay, I hadn't thought of that but surely my first point is the salient one?


----------



## dikkiedirk

n2it said:


> I did get the e18 on Saturday - and as already discussed here it does not work with my Nexus 4 or my Nexus 5 (at least not yet ... still some rooting to do).
> 
> Now all is not lost, for a couple of reasons - I always have the need for a yet another usb dac (with and without a headphone amp) and because it does work pretty well with the new ipad mini and the camera connection kit (cck) - sounds great and the buttons all work.  Works on my old ipad 2 and my wife's iphone 5s also.  (Just to document how it is working for me: i am using a lightning to 30 pin and a 30 pin cck to the e18 - I assume the lightning cck would be fine too)
> 
> I'll report back if I can get it to work with a nexus 4 or 5  ... that is my objective for next weekend.  I am a little surprised that it appears to work on the LG G2 - which I would have thought would have the same limitation.


 

 I experience some problems with the E18 on my Ipad 3 IOS 7.04, using only the 30pin CCK. At first things seem OK but when I try to play some songs in ITunes, it starts playing for several seconds, but than I get the message that the device is disconnected becase it draws too much power. Is this a known issue and is there possibly a work around?


----------



## gavinfabl

I have a Samsung Note 3. First impressions of the E18 is that it triggered on my Note 3 a emergency assistance . This sent out several MMS with photos from the front and rear cameras and my gps location with a Google Maps links to 3 people setup. 

Everyone wondered what was up with my unshaven face and plate of biscuits lol 

So if you have a Note 3 when you use this turn of emergency assistance in the settings. 

Other than that this baby rocks. Using sony MDR -1R and Sennheiser HD239 and later Sony XBA-H1. Later on in the week I will get my reviews up on my blog Gavin's Gadgets. Link in my profile. I will of course add my thoughts here too and answer any questions as usual. 

Fiio, what a masterpiece the E18 is!


----------



## wayward91

i thought id say it doesn't quite work with a moto g as expected  . 
  
 i first plugged it in and it recognised i had , the phone muted the speaker . however playback almost works , but doesn't quite. it plays for a short duration but then stutters, and "double plays" the same source with a short delay for a few seconds or so , goes back to normal for a bit and then does the same again .  this is the case with spotify and the default "play music" app . 
  
 its also difficult to get it to "initiate" ? the pair with the dac , sometimes if i turn on the phone with the dac on it causes the phone to start in safe mode . 
  
 i have downloaded usb audio player pro and thankfully this works , but over the last few years i have done most of my listening on spotify so i dont own most of what i listen to   . i hope the new android version will fix this but im doubtful .


----------



## ClieOS

dikkiedirk said:


> I experience some problems with the E18 on my Ipad 3 IOS 7.04, using only the 30pin CCK. At first things seem OK but when I try to play some songs in ITunes, it starts playing for several seconds, but than I get the message that the device is disconnected becase it draws too much power. Is this a known issue and is there possibly a work around?


 
  
 Assuming it is a rev.B E18, you need to be sure it is on 'phone-in' and not 'PC-in'.


----------



## Posmentis

Perhaps an ignorant question, but how do you know if you've bought the "new" version?


----------



## ClieOS

posmentis said:


> Perhaps an ignorant question, but how do you know if you've bought the "new" version?


 
  
 http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=100000140745132
  
 Rev.B is the newer model, which gives you the ability to charge and use with PC. Otherwise it should be identical sounding to the old rev.A.


----------



## wayward91

in that case i have rev b


----------



## dikkiedirk

clieos said:


> Assuming it is a rev.B E18, you need to be sure it is on 'phone-in' and not 'PC-in'.


 
 That did the trick, thanks. I guess that proves I have a Rev. B unit.


----------



## scrypt

solrighal said:


> Surely the whole point of the E18 is that it allows the use of a digital signal from Android devices running the appropriate software? Who cares about transport controls?


 

 The whole point of the post to which you responded was that both the E17 and the 18 _do_ offer DAC features for the Galaxy S4, which meant that the poster was free to base their choice on other features.  The poster's point was that the _additional_ features of the E18 (such as the transport controls) didn't matter to them as much as (i) the E17's DAC's compatibility with the S4 _apart from which Android iteration happened to be running_ and (ii) the sound signature (which had been compared to the E7) when paired with the E09.


----------



## dikkiedirk

What needs to be done to get a S4 working with the E18? I connected them with the micru-usb cable and the Phone had Android 4.2.2. Up until now no sound. Do I need a special app to get this working?


----------



## scrypt

dikkiedirk said:


> What needs to be done to get a S4 working with the E18? I connected them with the micru-usb cable and the Phone had Android 4.2.2. Up until now no sound. Do I need a special app to get this working?


 

 People on this thread have suggested it's necessary to upgrade to at least Android 4.3.  To get it, you might have to root, which isn't the worst thing that could happen. 
  
 (I've been dreading the push to 4.3 and therefore KNOX on my S4, but the fabled rollout seems to be nonexistent on my carrier.)
  
 OT: To S4 owners who received the official upgrade to 4.3 and had to get rid of Knox:  Did this method work for you?
  
 "To Delete Knox: Open Knox, hit your settings button, and choose 'About Knox.'  There is an Uninstall option there."


----------



## Solrighal

To Scrypt

Thanks for the clarification and sorry I messed up. I actually didn't realize the E17 worked as a DAC with Samsung so I've learned something there.

Can someone perhaps explain what the problem with Knox is?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Got my E18 on the sell list if anyone's interested. While it offers excellent sound on the go, I mostly used it in tandem with my MDR-7550 which I recently sold. With the RE400, the difference is not as apparent as with the Sonys. The RE400s are just not that source picky so if anyone is interested at a discounted rate, they're just about 2 months old.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698434/fs-fiio-e18-kunlun-portable-android-dac-amp-works-with-certain-apple-products-as-well-as-pc


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got my e18 and connected to S4 (4.3) usb otg and it works perfectly, sounds great but one thing I have noticed; if I leave the usb cable plugged in between the 2 devices my S4 is drained really fast when nothing is playing and e18 turned off.


----------



## StanD

hungrypanda said:


> Just got my e18 and connected to S4 (4.3) usb otg and it works perfectly, sounds great but one thing I have noticed; if I leave the usb cable plugged in between the 2 devices my S4 is drained really fast when nothing is playing and e18 turned off.


 
 There's a place under settings that you can see which apps are draining your battery the most, this includes the screen. Once there you might be able to track down the cause. Perhaps your music player app is upset that the DAC is not fired up and it's expecting it to be working. It's time to put on the thinking hat and track down the vampire.
 You can try using the "Battery Monitor Widget" app. I have the pay for _Pro_ version. The freebie is probably enough but I like to pay for the apps that I make good use of.


----------



## av911

hungrypanda said:


> Just got my e18 and connected to S4 (4.3) usb otg and it works perfectly, sounds great but one thing I have noticed; if I leave the usb cable plugged in between the 2 devices my S4 is drained really fast when nothing is playing and e18 turned off.



 


I think anything plugged into the S4 will drain battery, regardless if it's ON or OFF.


----------



## money4me247

stand said:


> There's a place under settings that you can see which apps are draining your battery the most, this includes the screen. Once there you might be able to track down the cause. Perhaps your music player app is upset that the DAC is not fired up and it's expecting it to be working. It's time to put on the thinking hat and track down the vampire.
> You can try using the "Battery Monitor Widget" app. I have the pay for _Pro_ version. The freebie is probably enough but I like to pay for the apps that I make good use of.


 
 GSam Battery Monitor is a great android battery app  free version or donate for pro.


----------



## Bakayume

hungrypanda said:


> Just got my e18 and connected to S4 (4.3) usb otg and it works perfectly, sounds great but one thing I have noticed; if I leave the usb cable plugged in between the 2 devices my S4 is drained really fast when nothing is playing and e18 turned off.


 

 +1 . I find myself in the same situation. I would exit the music app, lock the phone and turn off the e18. But the battery still drains heavily overnight.
  
 I haven't checked, but I assume that there is a process searching for OTG devices since the cable is plugged in.
  
 ninja edit: either that, or extra power is supplied to the USB port since a connection is detected on the port regardless if devices are switched on/off.


----------



## HungryPanda

Thanks for the suggestions gentlemen. I'll just  disconnect everthing when I'm not playing any music.


----------



## Bakayume

I think that would be the best solution. I am not sure if battery monitoring apps will detect USB OTG protocols.
  
 I am only assuming here, that the S4 USB port uses ADP protocol.
  
 ~~ADP allows an OTG device, Embedded host or USB device to determine attachment status in the absence of power on the USB bus. This enables both insertion based behavior and the possibility for a device to display attachment status. It does this by periodically measuring the capacitance on the USB port to determine whether there is another device attached, a dangling cable or no cable. When a change in capacitance, large enough to indicate device attachment is detected then an A-device will provide power to the USB bus and look for device connection. A B-device will generate SRP and wait for the USB bus to become powered.


----------



## Rayzilla

My Note 2 is already on Android version 4.3 and I just received a notice for a software upgrade. Has anyone made an upgrade above 4.3? Is it possible that I might have problems if I update (it can't be reversed once it's done).


----------



## Ashade

rayzilla said:


> My Note 2 is already on Android version 4.3 and I just received a notice for a software upgrade. Has anyone made an upgrade above 4.3? Is it possible that I might have problems if I update (it can't be reversed once it's done).




I would root, remove the Knox, and upgrade with a Knox free Rom.


----------



## noov

I want to ask about E18, i read that some people having problems with android version 4.3, so what about when higher versions comes up on for example galaxy S3 phone, do i need upgrade firmware for device or wont need do anything and it will works?


----------



## Ashade

Fiio has changed packaging:


----------



## dikkiedirk

Too bad that my Galaxy S4 and possibly other  Android phones and tablets are capped at 16bit/44.1kHz intern aswell asextern over USB. So what is the point of in using a DAC/Amp that can go upto 24/96 or 24/192. Is there a way around the 16/44.1 limit on my Galaxy S4.


----------



## noov

dikkiedirk said:


> Too bad that my Galaxy S4 and possibly other  Android phones and tablets are capped at 16bit/44.1kHz intern aswell asextern over USB. So what is the point of in using a DAC/Amp that can go upto 24/96 or 24/192. Is there a way around the 16/44.1 limit on my Galaxy S4.


 
 You won't hear difference between 16/44.1 and anything other, what's the point of listen that high res files on phone?


----------



## carpler

dikkiedirk said:


> Too bad that my Galaxy S4 and possibly other  Android phones and tablets are capped at 16bit/44.1kHz intern aswell asextern over USB. So what is the point of in using a DAC/Amp that can go upto 24/96 or 24/192. Is there a way around the 16/44.1 limit on my Galaxy S4.


 

 This is a good question.
 ALL Android devices got this limit at 16/44.1? Or is a software limit that can be removed somehow?
 Anyone has tested Hi-Res files?
  
 PS: my E18 is coming: tomorrow it seems to be the right day...


----------



## HungryPanda

I have listened to a few Flac albums on my S4 via Fiio E18 and they sound good


----------



## kayza

carpler said:


> This is a good question.
> ALL Android devices got this limit at 16/44.1? Or is a software limit that can be removed somehow?
> Anyone has tested Hi-Res files?
> 
> PS: my E18 is coming: tomorrow it seems to be the right day...



I have a Samsung note 3 that supports 24-192. I have some 24-192 flac as well. It goes out to my HRT MicroStreamer dac, at 96k. I haven't done any a/b blind comparisons yet. So differences in having above 16/44.1, I do not know.


----------



## StanD

I just got the Android 4.3 update on my Verizon Galaxy S3 and it still works with my E18.


----------



## Rayzilla

stand said:


> I just got the Android 4.3 update on my Verizon Galaxy S3 and it still works with my E18.


 
 After delaying the installation as I was waiting for any updates on here, I finally just went for it and I am not having any problems too.
  
 However, prior to the change, I am experiencing problems with "GO keyboard". Does anyone else use this keyboard?


----------



## Ashade

rayzilla said:


> After delaying the installation as I was waiting for any updates on here, I finally just went for it and I am not having any problems too.
> 
> However, prior to the change, I am experiencing problems with "GO keyboard". Does anyone else use this keyboard?




Nope, but I have problems with the keyboard as well. I'm using Swype (highly recommended). I think it has to do with the governor of the kernel, as after switching it to performance everything runs smooth (Perseus Kernel). Not planning to update yet honestly.


----------



## dikkiedirk

noov said:


> You won't hear difference between 16/44.1 and anything other, what's the point of listen that high res files on phone?


 
 You will, if the Phone would indeed send a 24/96 or 24/192 signal to a EXTERNAL DAC/AMP if the Phone wasn't capped. And the Phone wouldn't have to resample down to 16/44.1.
  
 So what is indeed the point of using an external DAC if there is a limit in the Phone.


----------



## kayza

dikkiedirk said:


> You will, if the Phone would indeed send a 24/96 or 24/192 signal to a EXTERNAL DAC/AMP if the Phone wasn't capped. And the Phone wouldn't have to resample down to 16/44.1.
> 
> So what is indeed the point of using an external DAC if there is a limit in the Phone.


 I am not sure if you are asking "what benefit is there to use an external dac with 16/44.1 content if that's what all output from a source is?" but that is what i interpreted.
The answer is the same as why anyone uses a dac ever, anywhere. Because it is an improvement in sound quality, regardless of what source content is being played at (bits/sample rate).
If all 16/44.1 sounded identical then people wouldn't invest in multi thousand dollar CD players for their home stereo setups. They would just use the CD functionality of an xbox, blue ray player, or whatever other disc reading component already present. They invest in a better dac/player in that case because it produces a better signal from that 16/44.1 source than what they currently have.

The same for phones. Many people will agree that DACs in most phones are bad. This has improved in recent waves of flagship releases tho. Still, even when I have a note 3 with a relatively good dac for a phone, I notice a strong difference when my HRT microstreamer is in use. More details, instrument separation, and while not a sound quality component, more volume.


----------



## carpler

Finally the E18 is in my hands!
 Is the rev. B and in all my tests the function switch is on the
 Only the time for very quick test with my 3 Android devices.
  
 ASUS TF300TG (tablet)
 Android 4.2.1 (firmware V10.6.2.11) - Stock (not rooted)
 The E18 is connected with the original Asus USB adapter.
 The DAC is immediatly recognized (the red led becomes "pink") and sound comes out to the headphones.
  
 SAMSUNG GALAXY NEXUS
 Android 4.3 (JWR66Y) - Stock (not rooted)
 The E18 seems to be recognized (the red led becomes pink) but no sound comes out.
  
 SAMSUNG GALAXY S
 Android 4.3 - Cyanogenmod 10.2 - kernel Mackay
 The E18 is not recognized (the red led don't change the colour)
  
 I am very sorry for the lack of recognition of the DAC from the Galaxy S which is currently my main music player (I use it ONLY for listening music). I was hoping that with a suitable kernel this old phone was able to work with the E18 ...

 Do you think there is the possibility to operate the E18 with the Galaxy S?
 And with the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Zucchi13

Any news for the Galaxy S? I'm waiting my Fiio, It will come today or tomorrow i hope, i have a Galaxy S2..


----------



## dikkiedirk

carpler said:


> Finally the E18 is in my hands!
> Is the rev. B and in all my tests the function switch is on the
> Only the time for very quick test with my 3 Android devices.
> 
> ...


 

 Marketing of this product seems wrong, my Ipad worked immediately after hookup through the CCK with the E18. My Galaxy S4 worked after upgrading to Android 4.3. But with the Ipad it sounds better both with a cheap Beyer Dynamics headphone and a HD25 Alu. The E18 is marketed for Android though.


----------



## JamesFiiO

carpler said:


> Finally the E18 is in my hands!
> Is the rev. B and in all my tests the function switch is on the
> Only the time for very quick test with my 3 Android devices.
> 
> ...


 
  
 the Galaxy S and Galaxy Nexus should be limited by the hardware.


----------



## Zucchi13

jamesfiio said:


> the Galaxy S and Galaxy Nexus should be limited by the hardware.



Hi James! First of all, how are you? 

Today afternoon i'll try the E18 with my galaxy s2.. Hope It works..


----------



## dbdynsty25

zucchi13 said:


> Today afternoon i'll try the E18 with my galaxy s2.. Hope It works..


 
  
 Doubt it, as the Galaxy Nexus internal design was based off of the GS2.  Definitely a long shot.


----------



## kayza

dbdynsty25 said:


> Doubt it, as the Galaxy Nexus internal design was based off of the GS2.  Definitely a long shot.



Got rid of my galaxy nexus (verizon) due to reading of such limited support with dacs. This was before e18 came out tho. Hope you get lucky!


----------



## carpler

jamesfiio said:


> the Galaxy S and Galaxy Nexus should be limited by the hardware.


 
  
 Hi James!
 Is very nice to see you again! I hope you are fine...
  
 Your answer leaves me puzzled.
  
 GALAXY NEXUS
 Why is this device limited by the hardware?
 I'm sure that the USB OTG works: I've tested personally with a OTG cable and pendrive.
 The only limitation is the software: I don't know why Google has not implemented the function and I must to use a software as StickMount (it requires root!) to mount a pendrive.
 So, after reading your answer the question is: the USB OTG is not enough for the E18 DAC? There is something in the hardware that is missing in Gnex?
 Is more probable that some module in the kernel is missing to support USB Audio device, isn't it?
  
 GALAXY S
 I know that the GS can not erogate power via USB, so is not possible to mount a pendrive or another USB device.
 But I know that some people has added this feasture to this old phone: I read many threads on xda about this argument.
 Is necessary to poer the usb device but after this I know that the OTG is possible (seen video on youtube).
 Now the question is: if the E18 DAC is self-powered, there is some other hardware limitation that can not make the GS compatible with our DAC?
 On a thread on xda a user answered me that the is necessary to power the connection (the DAC? the phone? I don't understand).
 Another use write:
  


> Besides galaxy s can't power this up even with battery in dac.


 
  
 Someone can help me in understand this?
  
 ASUS TF300
 New quick test. The DAC don't work whe connected to the USB port on the dock: the led becomes pink, but the sound is really crappy.


----------



## carpler

Another question.
 In the compatibility list on Fiio website, the Galaxy S3 is reported able to work with tha DAC.
 Someone tested the E18 with the S3 MINI?
  
 I ask it because if I can not make the Galaxy S able to work with the DAC, I will search a new Android device as my multimedia player (principally for music!).
 I would obviously spend as little as possible (maybe looking between used models).
 Is necessary that this new model can support microSD 64gb (the Galaxy S can!).
 Anyone can suggest some model?


----------



## Zucchi13

My Galaxy S2 recognises the device, but i can't hear any sound. Play/pause-forward-back are working correctly, but no sounds came out...
  
 @carpler, my father's got an S3 mini, i'll try for you!


----------



## Zucchi13

@carpler i've tried S3 Mini, it didn't recognise Fiio E18 (red light). In Galaxy S2 regognises it (pink light) but did'n make any sound...


----------



## carpler

Thank you Zucchi for the answer.
 So I think is hard to make the S3 mini work, as my Galaxy S.
 The S2 seems to be as the Galaxy Nexus: perhaps there is a chance, but I'm not an expert...


----------



## Zucchi13

carpler said:


> Thank you Zucchi for the answer.
> So I think is hard to make the S3 mini work, as my Galaxy S.
> The S2 seems to be as the Galaxy Nexus: perhaps there is a chance, but I'm not an expert...


 
 This is a very bad news... Now i'm using E18 with my PC, but i think i have to buy a new phone... 
 I'm not sure that installing a 4.3 rom it does work... but maybe i'll try tomorrow...


----------



## Zucchi13

P.S. your galaxy S with Android 4.3 didn't recognizes the device, right?


----------



## carpler

Hi Zucchi! 
Yes my galaxy s have Android 4.3 (cyanogenmod 10.2 and kernel semaphore ) and nothing works... 

Another question for Android experts. 
The otg cables are all the same or every one is specific for some model?
When I bought mine for the gnex I remember that the seller was sure about the compatibility with my phone. 
So, for example, can I use it also with other devices (the galaxy s)?
In the E18 box I found 2 otg cable: are they the same? Is supposed that this cables can work with all devices? 

Inviato dal mio ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Zucchi13

there isn't any problem for using others otg cables. They are the same, no differences


----------



## irrational

noov said:


> You won't hear difference between 16/44.1 and anything other, what's the point of listen that high res files on phone?


 

 I can't tell the difference between 24/96 and 24/192.  I did an A/B test on these two and the result was 49% / 51% in favour of the latter, which says nothing really.  I do not have the opportunity to A/B 16/44 and higher resolution versions of the same performances.  At the moment I am quite happy with 16/44 in FLAC format.


----------



## carpler

After other readings, I add some more considerations about the compatibility of a smartphone with our E18.
  
 I read better a post in this thread from DanBa that link this other thread on head-fi and I think that I have understand new things.
 In the list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with standard USB DAC some phone can work with a DAC with stock roms wich means that the software got USB OTG feature AND USB Audio driver.
 Some other device canr work only with USB Audio Recorder Pro wich indicates that it does have proper hardware for USB OTG but not USB Audio support.
  
 In this list the Galaxy Nexus is reported to work with USB AUdio Recorder Pro, so, if I have understand, this means that the Galaxy Nexus have NO hardware limitation, but only software.
 Later I make a test with the trial of UARP on my Gnex.
 Prehaps, since the Galaxy Nexus is very close to the Galaxy S2, this last one can support the USB OTG, but I don't found the S2 in the above list, so I don't think so (if DanBa followed the linked thread and would like to add something, it would be really appreciated).
  
 So the question is: why I must use an App that is intended for record audio (is not a real player!) only to add usb audio? Is so hard to introduce this feature in Android? Is possible for a developer create an app (I pay for it!) that add only this feature and allow to use the favorite player in Android?


----------



## carpler

> So the question is: why I must use an App that is intended for record audio (is not a real player!) only to add usb audio? Is so hard to introduce this feature in Android? Is possible for a developer create an app (I pay for it!) that add only this feature and allow to use the favorite player in Android?


 
  
 I answer myself.
 The software house that made USB AUdio Recorder Pro, make also a player!
 It is USB Audio Player Pro: I found a trial for my Gnex.
  
 Zucchi: can you look at this app for your S2? I don't know if your phone is supported, but if it is download the trial and make a test with the E18.
 If all works fine, I will search an used S2...


----------



## Zucchi13

carpler said:


> I answer myself.
> The software house that made USB AUdio Recorder Pro, make also a player!
> It is USB Audio Player Pro: I found a trial for my Gnex.
> 
> ...


 

 I've tried yesterday USB Audio Player Pro, but it didn't work unfortunately..
 Now i'm trying to install an android 4.4.x ROM, and i'll tell you if it works.
 I don't have so much hope...


----------



## DanBa

Apparently, the Galaxy S2 doesn't have a USB host driver able to work with USB DAC (i.e. rarely missing USB isochronous transfer feature): 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1635#post_9133931


----------



## DanBa

carpler said:


> The otg cables are all the same or every one is specific for some model?


 
  
 To be sure of a functional USB OTG adapter (i.e. pin 4 well connected to pin 5 or not), test it with a simple USB peripheral like a USB mouse / keyboard 
  
 Android smartphone >> USB OTG adapter (i.e. pin 4 connected to pin 5) which switches the smartphone from native USB peripheral mode to USB host mode >> USB mouse
  
  

  
  
 before testing it with a USB DAC:
  
Android smartphone >> USB OTG adapter + regular USB cable usually provided by the USB DAC maker >> USB DAC >> amp >> headphones


----------



## Zucchi13

danba said:


> Apparently, the Galaxy S2 doesn't have a USB host driver able to work with USB DAC (i.e. rarely missing USB isochronous transfer feature):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1635#post_9133931


 

 Do you know if there is any modded kernel for the S2 that supports USB isochronous transfer feature?


----------



## DanBa

zucchi13 said:


> Do you know if there is any modded kernel for the S2 that supports USB isochronous transfer feature?


 
  
  
 Sorry, I don't know.
  
 It is not easy for a third-party developer or modder to modify a USB host driver because he doesn't have all the information on the implemented USB host controller, a hardware component.


----------



## Zucchi13

danba said:


> Sorry, I don't know.
> 
> It is not easy for a third-party developer or modder to modify a USB host driver because he doesn't have all the information on the implemented USB host controller, a hardware component.


 
 That's a bad news. In any case, thank you very much for your support!


----------



## carpler

To DanBa: thanks for the information!
 Yes, Zucchi, is a bad news to hear that our phone can not handle the E18.
  
 Today I made a test with the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro on my Galaxy Nexus (that is reported compatible): now the sound comes out, but is crappy!
 I don't know what it is, but the app has no many settings and nothing change.
 Perhaps the processor is not enough to make the things work correctly?
  
 Now is time to look for another smartphone: I'm not so happy, because my money is not so much...


----------



## Zucchi13

carpler said:


> To DanBa: thanks for the information!
> Yes, Zucchi, is a bad news to hear that our phone can not handle the E18.
> 
> Today I made a test with the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro on my Galaxy Nexus (that is reported compatible): now the sound comes out, but is crappy!
> ...


 

 I'm in your same situation. I don't think that the processor is the matter: my galaxy S2 works very well after two years.
 Now i haven't got so much money to spend in a new smartphone so i listen high quality music only with my pc.
 But if you would buy a new phone, take a look at amazon, where you can find a galaxy S3... It wouldn't cost too much.
 Good luck!


----------



## DanBa

carpler said:


> Today I made a test with the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro on my Galaxy Nexus (that is reported compatible): now the sound comes out, but is crappy!
> I don't know what it is, but the app has no many settings and nothing change.
> Perhaps the processor is not enough to make the things work correctly?
> 
> Now is time to look for another smartphone: I'm not so happy, because my money is not so much...


 
  
 Weird! 
  
 Do you reset your Galaxy Nexus?
  
 If the sound is still crappy after a reset, I think you could contact Davy, the developer of USB Audio Player PRO (info@audio-evolution.com). 
May be, it's due to the trial version, because USB Audio Player PRO is the best SQ music player to my ears:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/638387/best-android-music-player-app/240#post_10120655


----------



## tjw321

carpler said:


> To DanBa: thanks for the information!
> Yes, Zucchi, is a bad news to hear that our phone can not handle the E18.
> 
> Today I made a test with the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro on my Galaxy Nexus (that is reported compatible): now the sound comes out, but is crappy!
> ...


 
 Did you see this review comment?
  
 "Works. Needs some ui work though I used a Moto G on android 4.4.2, an otg cable, and the Meridian Explorer DAC. To avoid some loud distortion, I had to disable software volume control and use mixer under settings instead. It would be better to have an option to map the in app volume slider and side volume control buttons to hardware. Best would be to do this by default on the explorer and geekout File browsing or forced refresh would be helpful. I added songs, but couldn't see them until I rebooted. Now its finding flac and mp3 OK."
  
Maybe you have this problem - worth a try anyway...


----------



## dikkiedirk

irrational said:


> I can't tell the difference between 24/96 and 24/192.  I did an A/B test on these two and the result was 49% / 51% in favour of the latter, which says nothing really.  I do not have the opportunity to A/B 16/44 and higher resolution versions of the same performances.  At the moment I am quite happy with 16/44 in FLAC format.


 
 Might be because most android devices are capped at 16bit/44.1 or 48 kHz. so 24/96 and 24/192 are both downsampled to 16/44.11 or 48.
 The E18 is limited to 24/96.


----------



## irrational

dikkiedirk said:


> Might be because most android devices are capped at 16bit/44.1 or 48 kHz. so 24/96 and 24/192 are both downsampled to 16/44.11 or 48.
> The E18 is limited to 24/96.


 

 I forgot to add in the last post that for the test, I used an iBasso DX50 and a Westone W4R.


----------



## dikkiedirk

irrational said:


> I forgot to add in the last post that for the test, I used an iBasso DX50 and a Westone W4R.


 
 The Ibasso is also Android based? Does it have the limitations removed, so it doesn't downsample?


----------



## silentmoon

carpler said:


> To DanBa: thanks for the information!
> Yes, Zucchi, is a bad news to hear that our phone can not handle the E18.
> 
> Today I made a test with the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro on my Galaxy Nexus (that is reported compatible): now the sound comes out, but is crappy!
> ...


 
  
 I was in the same sittuation with ya. Then I followed DanBa's instruction and it worked fine after all. 

 Please follow these steps: Download your USB Audio Player ( trial or pro , they're fine ) but don't turn it on -> Connect E18 -> turn on the Player program --> wait for 2 or 3s and then it will work flawlessly


----------



## ClieOS

dikkiedirk said:


> Might be because most android devices are capped at 16bit/44.1 or 48 kHz. so 24/96 and 24/192 are both downsampled to 16/44.11 or 48.
> The E18 is limited to 24/96.


 
  
 USB Audio Player Pro bypasses the internal audio driver all together, so no downsampling at all.
  


dikkiedirk said:


> The Ibasso is also Android based? Does it have the limitations removed, so it doesn't downsample?


 
  
 DX50 runs on a simplified Android and iBasso uses it own special audio driver, so no downsampling. But that's no the point as DX50 doesn't support USB DAC at all, so the previous comment must be pointed at '24/96 vs 24/192' rather than E18 related.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

Has anyone heard anything more on if Google will update the Nexus 5 to work with the E18?


----------



## carpler

danba said:


> Weird!
> 
> Do you reset your Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> ...


 
  
 What do you mean with "reset"?
 I turned off and on the phone: the sound now is better, but remains in the background a noise similar to the magnetic cartridge of a turntable.
  


tjw321 said:


> Did you see this review comment?
> 
> "Works. Needs some ui work though I used a Moto G on android 4.4.2, an otg cable, and the Meridian Explorer DAC. To avoid some loud distortion, I had to disable software volume control and use mixer under settings instead. It would be better to have an option to map the in app volume slider and side volume control buttons to hardware. Best would be to do this by default on the explorer and geekout File browsing or forced refresh would be helpful. I added songs, but couldn't see them until I rebooted. Now its finding flac and mp3 OK."
> 
> Maybe you have this problem - worth a try anyway...


 
  
 I had disabled software volume control but nothing changes.
  


silentmoon said:


> I was in the same sittuation with ya. Then I followed DanBa's instruction and it worked fine after all.
> 
> Please follow these steps: Download your USB Audio Player ( trial or pro , they're fine ) but don't turn it on -> Connect E18 -> turn on the Player program --> wait for 2 or 3s and then it will work flawlessly


 
  
 What exactly you done?


----------



## DanBa

carpler said:


> What do you mean with "reset"?


 
  
 Press and hold the Power button for 8-10 seconds to reset the device (my device is a Galaxy Note 3) in order to close (possibly too much) running applications.
  
  


carpler said:


> What exactly you done?


 
  
 I think he connected his FiiO E18 BEFORE starting the USB Audio Player PRO app.
  
 "Make sure to connect your audio device BEFORE starting USB Audio Player PRO."
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro


----------



## capmax

How to choose the software open by clicking the fiio's play button ?


----------



## wayward91

just thought id add. i updated my moto g to 4.4 and now the e18 works fine


----------



## parkerlewis

I received my E18 Rev.B yesterday and I'm happy to report that it works great on my Nexus 5 running CyanogenMod 11 M2. I'm impressed that the CyanogenMod DSP Manager even has independent settings for USB Audio and the phone's headphone jack and speakers.
  
 I installed CM specifically for its USB Audio support but I've come to like a lot of its other features during the past week that I've been using it.


----------



## Zucchi13

wayward91 said:


> just thought id add. i updated my moto g to 4.4 and now the e18 works fine



Thanks! What Android's version did you had before update?


----------



## vasques101uk

Moto G came with 4.3 jellybean. It can now be upgraded to official Android 4.4 Kikkat using settings/system update.
  
 My Fiio E18. Worked out of the box with my Moto G. And they are a good combo together.
  
 I like being able to play/pause Next/last track without having to turn on the phone screen.
  
 The functions even work with spotify and soundcloud.


----------



## dikkiedirk

vasques101uk said:


> Moto G came with 4.3 jellybean. It can now be upgraded to official Android 4.4 Kikkat using settings/system update.
> 
> My Fiio E18. Worked out of the box with my Moto G. And they are a good combo together.
> 
> ...


 
 Is the Moto G, like many Android phones, also capped at 16/44.1 over USB?


----------



## carpler

dikkiedirk said:


> Is the Moto G, like many Android phones, also capped at 16/44.1 over USB?


 
  
 I can not answer to your question, but if I have understand, this limit can be avoided by USB Audio Player Pro, is it?


----------



## dikkiedirk

carpler said:


> I can not answer to your question, but if I have understand, this limit can be avoided by USB Audio Player Pro, is it?


 
 Audio player Pro might be a nice player but I rather avoid it because it can't stream from a NAS can it?
  
 I rather have a Phone that can play upto 24/192 natively.


----------



## alexhd600

what about lg g2 with fiio e18?


----------



## dikkiedirk

alexhd600 said:


> what about lg g2 with fiio e18?


 
 works.


----------



## Change is Good

Can someone confirm if this now works with the stock Nexus 5 after the 4.2.2 update? It's been added to the supported list, but no one has actually confirmed... and there is no * by it stating that it would need something like UAPP.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Zucchi13

Today i'll try with my brother's Nexus 5!


----------



## LimeANite

Anyone using a different cable apart from the provided one?  Thinking of getting one of these for my tablet, but I imagine it would be pretty awkward to use with the super-short cable that comes with it without attaching it to the back (which wouldn't work very well with my case), so I'd like to get something a little bit longer.  I can't find any other micro-to-micro OTG cables though.


----------



## aznatama

You may have to use a standard USB -> micro cable + micro adapter.


----------



## StanD

aznatama said:


> You may have to use a standard ESB -> micro cable + micro adapter.


 
 I think that the E18 wants OTG at both ends, android and E18.


----------



## aznatama

stand said:


> I think that the E18 wants OTG at both ends, android and E18.


 
 Let me clairfy:  Use a microUSB-USB OTG adapter.
  
 OTG is just a shorted pin 4+5.  A USB OTG adapter is male microUSB on one end, and female USB on the other end.  Mate that to a standard USB->microUSB and you've got a longer cable suitable for tablet-E18 usage.  
  
 AFAIK, there's not such thing as OTG on moth ends, once pin 4+5 are shorted somewhere along the line, it'll detect as OTG.


----------



## LimeANite

aznatama said:


> Let me clairfy:  Use a microUSB-USB OTG adapter.
> 
> OTG is just a shorted pin 4+5.  A USB OTG adapter is male microUSB on one end, and female USB on the other end.  Mate that to a standard USB->microUSB and you've got a longer cable suitable for tablet-E18 usage.
> 
> AFAIK, there's not such thing as OTG on moth ends, once pin 4+5 are shorted somewhere along the line, it'll detect as OTG.


 
 Someone able to test this?


----------



## StanD

aznatama said:


> Let me clairfy:  Use a microUSB-USB OTG adapter.
> 
> OTG is just a shorted pin 4+5.  A USB OTG adapter is male microUSB on one end, and female USB on the other end.  Mate that to a standard USB->microUSB and you've got a longer cable suitable for tablet-E18 usage.
> 
> AFAIK, there's not such thing as OTG on moth ends, once pin 4+5 are shorted somewhere along the line, it'll detect as OTG.


 
 Usually the short is only at one side and I don't think the 'sense" line follows through the cable to the other connector. So I believe in this case the short is at both sides. If there is an extra conductor then it'll work the same, but why get more expensive wire?  Time to break out a meter and measure continuity.
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/how-to-make-your-own-usb-otg-cable-for-an-android-smartphone-29503.html


----------



## Change is Good

zucchi13 said:


> Today i'll try with my brother's Nexus 5!




Thanks, will be awaiting your results...


----------



## Zucchi13

change is good said:


> Thanks, will be awaiting your results...



Sorry, i'll try today.


----------



## Ashade

aznatama said:


> Let me clairfy:  Use a microUSB-USB OTG adapter.
> 
> OTG is just a shorted pin 4+5.  A USB OTG adapter is male microUSB on one end, and female USB on the other end.  Mate that to a standard USB->microUSB and you've got a longer cable suitable for tablet-E18 usage.
> *
> AFAIK, there's not such thing as OTG on moth ends, once pin 4+5 are shorted somewhere along the line, it'll detect as OTG.*




Ummm. I don't think this is completely correct. It is the phone that realizes that shortage and you can choose not to short in one end. The phone won't recognize it. In fact I have a longer micro to micro USB cable that only works from one side.


----------



## aznatama

hmmmm interesting.  Well, then just short the wire... not that hard to do.


----------



## Zucchi13

change is good said:


> , will be awaiting your results...



Bad news: also with Android 4.4.2 Nexus 5 didn't work with Fiio E18. The DAC ricognize the phone, but music is played through Nexus speaker, and It doesn't come any sound through the headphones.
Sorry for being late with my answer


----------



## StanD

zucchi13 said:


> Bad news: also with Android 4.4.2 Nexus 5 didn't work with Fiio E18. The DAC ricognize the phone, but music is played through Nexus speaker, and It doesn't come any sound through the headphones.
> Sorry for being late with my answer


 
 Same thing with my Nexus 7 (2013) Tablet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The play/pause, etc. buttons on the E18 work, only the music doesn't come out the right end.


----------



## nway

Since we're already on a downward tablet spiral, I may as well throw the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 out there and ask if anyone's had any luck with it.
  
 Also, there have been mixed results regarding the HTC One, so I'd like to ask if anyone's had any success with the T-mobile HTC One.
  
 On a broader note, it seems like people aren't really as "wowed" by the E18's sound compared to the E12 or perhaps even the E11/E07K. The whole point of the E18 is that it can bypass the Android's native DAC and therefore theoretically sound better than a mere 3.5mm connection of a non-DAC dedicated amp like the E11/E12 (or E07K functioning solely as an amp). But that doesn't seem to be the case. Even with the DAC, it's questionable whether the E18 even sounds as good as the E12, let alone is worth the $30 premium over the E12 (not to mention the $100 premium over the E11).
  
 So to those who have tried both the E18 and a prior FiiO with an Android, does the E18 actually sound any better? This is assuming the E18 even works with your particular Android device to begin with.
  
 To bring up a fourth point, I'd like to ask whether users have found the E18 (when working) to be too analytical to pair with an already analytical set of phones like the V6 or even the M50. The bass-heavy (some might even say bass-bloated) E11s anecdotally seemed to pair well with the M50s. I wonder if pairing them with already bright cans like the V6 might yield too metallic and fatiguing of a sound.


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Since we're already on a downward tablet spiral, I may as well throw the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 out there and ask if anyone's had any luck with it.
> 
> Also, there have been mixed results regarding the HTC One, so I'd like to ask if anyone's had any success with the T-mobile HTC One.
> 
> ...


 
 I have an E18 and E12. The amp in the E18 isn't as powerful as the one on the E12, but it sounds just as good. When using my HE-500's I can plug the E18 lineout into the E12 and use that to power the HE-500's; The E18's amp does a good job with HD600's. I also have an E11 it doesn't even compare to the amp in the E18.
 Right now, I've got the E18 lineout plugged into an Asgard 2 amp and from there to my HE-500's.


----------



## nway

stand said:


> I have an E18 and E12. The amp in the E18 isn't as powerful as the one on the E12, but it sounds just as good. When using my HE-500's I can plug the E18 lineout into the E12 and use that to power the HE-500's; The E18's amp does a good job with HD600's. I also have an E11 it doesn't even compare to the amp in the E18.
> Right now, I've got the E18 lineout plugged into an Asgard 2 amp and from there to my HE-500's.


 

 Thanks for the insight. So if I have all low-impedance headphones (≤63Ω), are you saying the E18 and E12 would deliver comparable performance on an Android? The E18's DAC doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of improving sound quality over the amp-only E12. And when you say the E11 doesn't even compare to the amp in the E18, are you referring primarily to its ability to drive high-impedance headphones, or also to the sound quality it delivers for low-impedance headphones as well?
  
 Basically, I'm wondering which FiiO would deliver the best cost-to-benefit ratio in terms of improving sound for my V6s, M50s, and incoming Fidelio X1s, as sourced from my Android devices and MacBook Pro.
  
 Regardless of which I go with, I would be using it by itself, without any supplementary amps or DACs (although I might buy a $30 Muse DAC just for my MacBook Pro, assuming I don't go for the E07K or E18).


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Thanks for the insight. So if I have all low-impedance headphones (≤63Ω), are you saying the E18 and E12 would deliver comparable performance on an Android? The E18's DAC doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of improving sound quality over the amp-only E12. And when you say the E11 doesn't even compare to the amp in the E18, are you referring primarily to its ability to drive high-impedance headphones, or also to the sound quality it delivers for low-impedance headphones as well?
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering which FiiO would deliver the best cost-to-benefit ratio in terms of improving sound for my V6s, M50s, and incoming Fidelio X1s, as sourced from my Android devices and MacBook Pro.
> 
> Regardless of which I go with, I would be using it by itself, without any supplementary amps or DACs (although I might buy a $30 Muse DAC just for my MacBook Pro, assuming I don't go for the E07K or E18).


 
 If your low impedance cans are low sensitivity like the HE-500's the E12 will drive them louder and with more headroom, although if you don't listen loud then the amp in the E18 should be enough, I tend to listen a bit on the loud side.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 What makes you say "The E18's DAC doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of improving sound quality over the amp-only E12?" What would be serving as a DAC?
 The E11 lacks the muscle of the e18 and certainly the E12. The E11's power and Vp-p is much lower than the E18's amp.
 Then again the X1 is sensitive and probably doesn't need a whole load of power. My mindset is based upon the HE-500 and HD600 which needs a little more juice than the E11 can kick out for my purposes. If you have an E11, give it a shot. In any case the FiiO products a relatively cheap and perform rather well. The E18 and E12 are inexpensive for the quality and as to comparable stuff from other makers.
 Those X1's should be nice, enjoy them.
 If you're getting a DAC for an Android device, check carefully for compatibility with Native USB audio for the version of Android on your specific devices. You don't want to use special apps for playing mp3 files via USB, otherwise your DAC will not be useful for streaming music.


----------



## NUTTANICK

Anyone looking for this.It's not expensive.You can find it at Headphoneguru.com


----------



## matonator

Hi there,
  
 I am considering of buying FiiO x3 as my portable player, but I own galaxy note 3. Would you recommend me to buy FiiO E18 instead? I am not sure from which I would get better sound results Fiio x3 or Note 3 + E18. (i can get both at similar price)
  
 and one more question - do I need root to get E18 working via USB otg?


----------



## StanD

matonator said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am considering of buying FiiO x3 as my portable player, but I own galaxy note 3. Would you recommend me to buy FiiO E18 instead? I am not sure from which I would get better sound results Fiio x3 or Note 3 + E18. (i can get both at similar price)
> 
> and one more question - do I need root to get E18 working via USB otg?


 
 I don't think you need to root your note3. There is a thread about Android/DAC compatibility. The E18 allows you to listen to streaming services, e.g., spotify, Google All Access, etc. when used with an Android device or PC/Laptop, which you can't do on the X3. You can also use your E18 as a USB DAC from a PC. I know there was some talk about the X3 getting a DAC function via a firmware upgrade, so you should look into that. And if so, is it fully compatible with your Android device, not requiring special apps with limited functionality, as in no streaming services.


----------



## NUTTANICK

For anyone who use Note 3 checked it before upgrading to Kitkat 4.4.2 . Or you can not use any gear that's not have samsung name on it.


----------



## kayza

nuttanick said:


> For anyone who use Note 3 checked it before upgrading to Kitkat 4.4.2 . Or you can not use any gear that's not have samsung name on it.



Verizon Note 3 SM-N900V owner here. I do not have my e18 (yet), but conform the following 100% compatible dacs with my stock version of phone. HRT MicroStreamer, Hifimediy android dac (usb other ended), audio quest dragonfly, fiio e10. My schiit modi ONLY works with usb audio player pro. It does not work with other music apps. The other dacs mentioned above work with UAPP as well as with Google play music, Samsung music player, poweramp, etc.

That said, I assume e18 works with every app on note 3.


----------



## davidmolliere

Thanks for the heads up, still running 4.3 on SM-9005, I'll keep my eyes open for kitkat then :-\


----------



## NUTTANICK

Version 4.3 it's works beutifully. But not 4.4.2.


----------



## matonator

But guys how is the sound quality?? It really matters for me, if i get E18 for Note 3 or X3 instead


----------



## Zucchi13

matonator said:


> But guys how is the sound quality?? It really matters for me, if i get E18 for Note 3 or X3 instead


if i were you, i will consider also the interface..
I've listened both x3 and e18, in my opinion sound is better with e18.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Wrong thread lol


----------



## marc0vca

nuttanick said:


> Version 4.3 it's works beutifully. But not 4.4.2.


 
 Does it mean that E18 DON't work on Samsung Note 3 with android 4.4.2 ?
  
 PS Sorry for my Eanglish. I'm from Russia


----------



## TsukiNick

Where can you get extra Micro OTG cables for the E18 I can't find any cables like that anywhere, not even longer ones.


----------



## cswann1

nuttanick said:


> Version 4.3 it's works beutifully. But not 4.4.2.


 
  
  


marc0vca said:


> Does it mean that E18 DON't work on Samsung Note 3 with android 4.4.2 ?
> 
> PS Sorry for my Eanglish. I'm from Russia


 
  
  
 Agreed.  NUTTANICK, is that right?  Does the e18 work on Jelly Bean 4.3 but not KitKat 4.4 or did you mean to say that it doesn't work on Jelly Bean 4.2?


----------



## nway

nuttanick said:


> Version 4.3 it's works beutifully. But not 4.4.2.


 

 Well that sucks. I can tolerate old things not being compatible with new things (e.g., not functioning with Android 4.2), but for a brand new $160 device to not work with the brand new version of the operating system that said device was originally designed to work for is. . . frustrating, to put it lightly. I realize Android is "the wild west blah blah blah", but purchasing this device feels more like a gamble than it ought to. Has anyone even really been blown away by the sound? I've yet to read any raving reviews. Seems like most are just happy to get it to work in the first place. Conceptually, this seems like the perfect portable DAC+amp, especially for Android users, but I'm not sure whether I'd be just better off pairing an E12 with a HiFiMeDIY Sabre Android DAC for the same price.
  
 If I could be reasonably confident that the E18 would make my Androids and laptops sound better than a mere DAC-less E12 could, I would have already purchased it by now. Actually, I did purchase it, but I cancelled it due to lack of faith that it would be worth it (or even work with my devices). I keep checking Amazon for new reviews that might push me to reordering it, but alas, they've been coming in slowly, and those that have come in have not been very encouraging.


----------



## digggggger

In case not mentioned already. I get sound through using E18 with Nexus 7 v1 Cyagenmod 11 M2 if I boot with E18 connected/powered-on. Device is then in safe-mode
 and not all apps will work (Neutron works, Spotify/Poweramp does not).


----------



## NUTTANICK

You can make it works with kitkat 4.4.2 if you use custom rom.And I forgot to mention that you can not downgrade after you you upgrade to kitkat likes ios 7.Goodluck.


----------



## digggggger

exactly which custom rom do you mean ?


----------



## NUTTANICK

I'm not sure yet try to find out too rigth now I can not use my note 3 with e18 have to use it with note2.


----------



## LimeANite

tsukinick said:


> Where can you get extra Micro OTG cables for the E18 I can't find any cables like that anywhere, not even longer ones.


 
  
 I've seen some custom ones for sale.  Someone on the previous page of the thread mentioned a site that sells them (headphoneguru.com).


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Well that sucks. I can tolerate old things not being compatible with new things (e.g., not functioning with Android 4.2), but for a brand new $160 device to not work with the brand new version of the operating system that said device was originally designed to work for is. . . frustrating, to put it lightly. I realize Android is "the wild west blah blah blah", but purchasing this device feels more like a gamble than it ought to. Has anyone even really been blown away by the sound? I've yet to read any raving reviews. Seems like most are just happy to get it to work in the first place. Conceptually, this seems like the perfect portable DAC+amp, especially for Android users, but I'm not sure whether I'd be just better off pairing an E12 with a HiFiMeDIY Sabre Android DAC for the same price.
> 
> If I could be reasonably confident that the E18 would make my Androids and laptops sound better than a mere DAC-less E12 could, I would have already purchased it by now. Actually, I did purchase it, but I cancelled it due to lack of faith that it would be worth it (or even work with my devices). I keep checking Amazon for new reviews that might push me to reordering it, but alas, they've been coming in slowly, and those that have come in have not been very encouraging.


 
 I've been using my E18 with my Galaxy S3 using Native USB Audio, no tricks. Works with all apps, including streaming, e.g., Spotify, Google All Access. I also have an E12 which I acquired well before the E18. I find that the E18 can drive any cans that I have and do so well, even sensitive IEMs. It can even drive my HE-500's but it's pushing the limits for that, however, I plug my E12 to the E18 line out for the HE-500's as the E12 has more power, noticeably so.


----------



## NUTTANICK

That's cable is mine.It's custom built but you can ask him to make any type you want.I'd asked him last week to make a custom built right angle micro usb from aluminum with pure single core silver cable.Hopefully should be finish next week.


----------



## Trenne

Just ordered one of these. Planning on running it from my Lg G2.
Anyone here who's got any experience with this combo?


----------



## NUTTANICK

Yes, it's a good combo a slightly better detail in sound staging more fuller but thicker in vocal than note2.Use AKG 712PRO as referencess.


----------



## Trenne

Thanks, will be using it with my momentums. Really looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## digggggger

I use this cable from Samsung S4 to E18, works fine:
  
 http://hakshop.myshopify.com/collections/accessory/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## nway

Is the E18's DAC as good of a DAC for a laptop as the following dedicated DACs?:
  
 • Muse / amzn.com/B0093KZTEA
 • Syba / amzn.com/B009WN7QT4
 • HiFiMeDIY Sabre / amzn.com/B00AOH5JTQ
  
 In other words, all else equal, which would make my MacBook Pro sound the best?
  
 Is the E18 an ideal computer DAC, or is it sort of just a convenient, jack-of-all-trades-master-of-none sort of deal?
  
 I definitely want a FiiO, but I'm not sure if I should go with a dedicated FiiO amp and buy another dedicated DAC separately, or if I should just go for one of FiiO's DAC+amp combos.


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Is the E18's DAC as good of a DAC for a laptop as the following dedicated DACs?:
> 
> • Muse / amzn.com/B0093KZTEA
> • Syba / amzn.com/B009WN7QT4
> ...


 
 The E18 is a DAC/Amp combo. It works well with my laptop as well as Samsung GS3 phone. If you want a better DAC, you will have to spend plenty more. Not many DACs will work with an Android smartphone, or iDevice, so if that is important and you go for a Desktop DAC, check carefully for compatibility.


----------



## nway

stand said:


> If you want a better DAC, you will have to spend plenty more.


 
  
 Are you implying that the E18 is a better computer DAC than the other three DACs I listed? The possibility of one of those three DACs being a better DAC than the E18 (ignoring its amp feature) is one of the main things keeping me from going for the E18.
  
 Basically, I could get an E12+Muse for the same price as the E18, so I'm wondering which would be the best path, assuming none of the DACs work on my Android.
  
 I'll clarify that I'm not interested in making my music any louder, just in improving its sound quality.


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Are you implying that the E18 is a better computer DAC than the other four DACs I listed? The possibility of one of those four DACs being a better DAC than the E18 (ignoring its amp feature) is one of the main things keeping me from going for the E18.
> 
> Basically, I could get an E12+Muse or E11+SchiitModi for the same price as the E18, so I'm wondering which would be the best path, assuming none of the DACs work on my Android.
> 
> If I'm not interested in making my music any louder, just in improving its sound quality, should I be spending more on the amp as opposed to the DAC (e.g., E12+Muse), more on the DAC as opposed to the amp (E11+SchiitModi), or should I be focusing on them equally?


 
 I haven't heard them all so I can't say which is better, but I doubt that you will see anything extremely different DACwise unless you crack open the wallet. For a portable I wanted something that would work seamlessly with USB Audio with my Galaxy S3 phone as well as laptop, the E18 did that for me. For an amp I'd skip the E11 and save a few more bucks and get something better.  I've used the E11, it's OK, but for a few bucks more you could get an E12. You still have to make sure that the amp you want to buy can drive your cans and provide enough headroom. Which cans do you have in mind? DAC, portable or desktop?
 You do realize that you might get many varying opinions on this.


----------



## nway

stand said:


> I haven't heard them all so I can't say which is better, but I doubt that you will see anything extremely different DACwise unless you crack open the wallet. For a portable I wanted something that would work seamlessly with USB Audio with my Galaxy S3 phone as well as laptop, the E18 did that for me. For an amp I'd skip the E11 and save a few more bucks and get something better.  I've used the E11, it's OK, but for a few bucks more you could get an E12. You still have to make sure that the amp you want to buy can drive your cans and provide enough headroom. Which cans do you have in mind? DAC, portable or desktop?
> You do realize that you might get many varying opinions on this.


 

 Yeah, I'm hoping a couple others who've tried some of the other DACs could chime in with their experiences.
  
 Anyway, if I could summarize my setup in two lines, it'd be as follows:
 • Devices: HTC One, Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, MacBook Pro, Toshiba Satellite (i.e., a healthy mix between these four)
 • Cans: MDR-V6, Fidelio X1, ATH-M50, some cheaper on-ears and IEMs; currently looking at the ATH-Pro500mk2 (38Ω, a little warmer than the M50)
  
*Edit:*
  
 OK, I've narrowed it down to one of these four options:
 • E07K ($89)
 • E11+Muse mini USB DAC ($98)
 • E18 ($160)
 • E12+Muse mini USB DAC ($167)
  
 I'm so close! Guess I might just have to do some old-school buying-and-returning from Amazon to experiment and see which option works best for me.
  
*Edit 2:*
  
 I just purchased the E12, E18, and Muse DAC. I'll compare the E12+Muse vs E18 and hopefully return the lesser of the two. Hopefully this doesn't backfire...


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping a couple others who've tried some of the other DACs could chime in with their experiences.
> 
> Anyway, if I could summarize my setup in two lines, it'd be as follows:
> • Devices: HTC One, Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, MacBook Pro, Toshiba Satellite (i.e., a healthy mix between these four)
> ...


 
 You might end up keeping the E18 + E12. Just say'in.


----------



## kayza

nway said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping a couple others who've tried some of the other DACs could chime in with their experiences.
> 
> Anyway, if I could summarize my setup in two lines, it'd be as follows:
> • Devices: HTC One, Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, MacBook Pro, Toshiba Satellite (i.e., a healthy mix between these four)
> ...


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N0XDT4
 FiiO E7 per the Deals thread here. Used-good condition is available for $16 + $7 shipping. I impulsively bought one, and other head-fiers have too. Again, I stole this straight from the deals discussion thread at http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/2490 post #2502. It may be another DAC/Amp that at this price is worth throwing in for your comparison purposes.
  
 Also, if you have $30 to spare, pick up a FiiO HS2. it is a 4 input, 1-2 output switcher for a/b comparing. This may be worth it if you are planning to compare sounds and sell of what you no longer need. In the long run, spending $30 on that is cheaper than holding on to multiple equipment setups. I have it and have not spent much time with it, but in the couple minutes I have, I have determined I cannot tell the difference between the HP output of my HRT MicroStreamer and the HRT's line out to a FiiO E12. Again, havent spent much time with it, but just a quick subjective observation of mine. Sonic Electronix is the only place I've found this in the US, so i bought one off their ebay page for i think $29.99.
  
 Hope this helped!!


----------



## dbdynsty25

kayza said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N0XDT4
> FiiO E07K per the Deals thread here. Used-good condition is available for $16 + $7 shipping. I impulsively bought one, and other head-fiers have too. Again, I stole this straight from the deals discussion thread at http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/2490 post #2502. It may be another DAC/Amp that you were already considering, that at this price is worth throwing in for your comparison purposes.


 
  
 That's the older E7...not the E07K...different units.  The E07K is significantly better.


----------



## kayza

dbdynsty25 said:


> That's the older E7...not the E07K...different units.  The E07K is significantly better.


 
 You are correct, sir. Noted and edited. Sry about that!


----------



## nway

stand said:


> You might end up keeping the E18 + E12. Just say'in.


 
  
 Oh lord, I hope not.. =/
  
 Quote:


kayza said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003N0XDT4
> FiiO E07K per the Deals thread here. Used-good condition is available for $16 + $7 shipping. I impulsively bought one, and other head-fiers have too. Again, I stole this straight from the deals discussion thread at http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/2490 post #2502. It may be another DAC/Amp that you were already considering, that at this price is worth throwing in for your comparison purposes.
> 
> Also, if you have $30 to spare, pick up a FiiO HS2. it is a 4 input, 1-2 output switcher for a/b comparing. This may be worth it if you are planning to compare sounds and sell of what you no longer need. In the long run, spending $30 on that is cheaper than holding on to multiple equipment setups. I have it and have not spent much time with it, but in the couple minutes I have, I have determined I cannot tell the difference between the HP output of my HRT MicroStreamer and the HRT's line out to a FiiO E12. Again, havent spent much time with it, but just a quick subjective observation of mine. Sonic Electronix is the only place I've found this in the US, so i bought one off their ebay page for i think $29.99.
> ...


 
  
 An E7 for $23 is definitely a good deal, but the universal consensus seems to be that the E07K is indisputably better than the E7, so I'd rather just fork over the $90 for that. Thanks for the tip, though. Maybe if I feel like the improvement in sound via the higher-end FiiOs doesn't satisfy my cost-to-benefit ratio, I might just pick up that E7 or an E6 instead.
  
  
 As for the HS2, it sounds like an interesting and nifty device, but it seems pretty challenging to acquire, so I'll keep it in mind but probably won't pursue it right now. Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## kayza

nway said:


> An E7 for $23 is definitely a good deal, but the universal consensus seems to be that the E07K is indisputably better than the E7, so I'd rather just fork over the $90 for that. Thanks for the tip, though. Maybe if I feel like the improvement in sound via the higher-end FiiOs doesn't satisfy my cost-to-benefit ratio, I might just pick up that E7 or an E6 instead.
> 
> 
> As for the HS2, it sounds like an interesting and nifty device, but it seems pretty challenging to acquire, so I'll keep it in mind but probably won't pursue it right now. Thanks for the info, though!


 
 HS2 is not HARD to find, but there is just one retailer I've seen in the US, and that is Sonic Electronix. So either their website direct, or through their ebay storefront. I went eBay and it was here in under a week (to Ohio).


----------



## LimeANite

kayza said:


> HS2 is not HARD to find, but there is just one retailer I've seen in the US, and that is Sonic Electronix. So either their website direct, or through their ebay storefront. I went eBay and it was here in under a week (to Ohio).


 
  
 They're sold out, and FiiO stopped distributing them.


----------



## nway

kayza said:


> HS2 is not HARD to find, but there is just one retailer I've seen in the US, and that is Sonic Electronix. So either their website direct, or through their ebay storefront. I went eBay and it was here in under a week (to Ohio).


 

 You mean here?:
  
 http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_74146_FiiO-HS2.html?utm_source=ebayenterprise&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=EEAN&source=ebayenterprise&publisherId=43737&clickId=828509342
  
 I don't see anything on ebay. Anyway, if I feel like I need it once my E12/E18/Muse come in, I'll check whether it's in stock. Otherwise, I can probably live without it @ the $30 price.


----------



## kayza

nway said:


> You mean here?:
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_74146_FiiO-HS2.html?utm_source=ebayenterprise&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=EEAN&source=ebayenterprise&publisherId=43737&clickId=828509342
> 
> I don't see anything on ebay. Anyway, if I feel like I need it once my E12/E18/Muse come in, I'll check whether it's in stock. Otherwise, I can probably live without it @ the $30 price.


 
 Wow. Sold out indeed. I just bought mine at the start of January. Surprised!


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> An E7 for $23 is definitely a good deal, but the universal consensus seems to be that the E07K is indisputably better than the E7, so I'd rather just fork over the $90 for that. Thanks for the tip, though. Maybe if I feel like the improvement in sound via the higher-end FiiOs doesn't satisfy my cost-to-benefit ratio, I might just pick up that E7 or an E6 instead.
> 
> 
> As for the HS2, it sounds like an interesting and nifty device, but it seems pretty challenging to acquire, so I'll keep it in mind but probably won't pursue it right now. Thanks for the info, though!


 
 The E6 doesn't have much muscle and depending on what you need to drive, may fall short. You should really check the specs of what you are looking to buy.


----------



## nway

stand said:


> The E6 doesn't have much muscle and depending on what you need to drive, may fall short. You should really check the specs of what you are looking to buy.


 

 Like I said, I might just simply not have the ears to discern $131 worth of sound improvement. Even right now, I have a cheap pair of presumable Beats knock-offs that, in all honesty, I think sound better than my V6s, aside from the hissing. Granted, I suspect that my V6s could be fake, too (why is the world so cruel?), but I haven't too wowed by my M50s either, which I'm pretty sure are the real deal. Thus far, I've had to assume that this is all simply because I haven't been DAC'ing and amping my gear, though I'll see whether that's truly the case come next week.
  
 There's also the fact that I'm listening to lossy music, which might prove to be the bottleneck in the equation.


----------



## StanD

nway said:


> Like I said, I might just simply not have the ears to discern $131 worth of sound improvement. Even right now, I have a cheap pair of presumable Beats knock-offs that, in all honesty, I think sound better than my V6s, aside from the hissing. Granted, I suspect that my V6s could be fake, too (why is the world so cruel?), but I haven't too wowed by my M50s either, which I'm pretty sure are the real deal. Thus far, I've had to assume that this is all simply because I haven't been DAC'ing and amping my gear, though I'll see whether that's truly the case come next week.
> 
> There's also the fact that I'm listening to lossy music, which might prove to be the bottleneck in the equation.


 
 I don't think the M50's are so great either. Once your ears get a taste of the real deal there is no going back. You need to listen to better cans just to get the idea of what great sound is like. Even if you can't buy them now, at least you will know how to plan the journey. Getting your ears more discerning just takes exposure to the real deal. I think that you should start a thread asking for advice about cans, list the types of music you listen to, explain what you like to hear, bass, mids , treble or neutral. Tell what your sources are, laptop, phone, etc.
  
 For example Beats tend to be very bassy where you sacrifice the rest, IMO they suck. At first listen to good cans you may notice that the bass isn't overpowering and then begin to hear that the bass has quality, you can actually make out the notes, not a booming mess. Also, you will be able to hear things that you never noticed before because your previous cans/IEM's were just a cut above earplugs. Cymbals will have that metallic clink and clang. Once you get hooked up, you will truly begin to enjoy listening to music like never before.


----------



## nway

stand said:


> I don't think the M50's are so great either. Once your ears get a taste of the real deal there is no going back. You need to listen to better cans just to get the idea of what great sound is like. Even if you can't buy them now, at least you will know how to plan the journey. Getting your ears more discerning just takes exposure to the real deal. I think that you should start a thread asking for advice about cans, list the types of music you listen to, explain what you like to hear, bass, mids , treble or neutral. Tell what your sources are, laptop, phone, etc.
> 
> For example Beats tend to be very bassy where you sacrifice the rest, IMO they suck. At first listen to good cans you may notice that the bass isn't overpowering and then begin to hear that the bass has quality, you can actually make out the notes, not a booming mess. Also, you will be able to hear things that you never noticed before because your previous cans/IEM's were just a cut above earplugs. Cymbals will have that metallic clink and clang. Once you get hooked up, you will truly begin to enjoy listening to music like never before.


 

 Yeah, I've ordered the PRO500MK2 because it supposedly has less recessed mids than the M50 (granted, that's probably not the sort of cans you were talking about).
  
 Aside from that, I'm actually hoping my X1s will be my last set of cans for the foreseeable future. I don't really see myself as needing more than one pair of audiophile-grade cans, due to the concept of diminishing returns (granted, they're perhaps too warm to be considered truly audiophile, but I don't mind that). Those should be my go-to cans for home listening when an open-back is opportune, and my cheaper closed-backs should suffice in other situations, which is why I'm willing to spend what I am for the FiiO. Prior to the X1 entering my radar, the highest-end cans I had my eye on was the HD 598, but since several X1 users have reported the X1 as being at least as good as if not better than the 598––assuming my X1s aren't defective––I can safely assume that I don't aspire to any higher-end cans beyond the X1 at this stage of my life.
  
 As for my presumable Beats knock-offs, it actually has very mild bass, and I, believe it or not, love its sound due to its crisp mids and airy soundstage (which may very well mean that it actually sounds better than genuine Beats). If it weren't for its cheap plastic battery cover and the hissing of its "noise-cancelling" feature, I'd pretty much be fully satisfied with it, insofar as I've not yet had any true audiophile headphone experience.
  
*Edit:*
 I've swapped the E12 for the C&C BH2. Does anyone know how the E18 sounds compared to the E12? Is it as warm? Or is it an entirely different sound signature?


----------



## Sushiglobster

Help! My E18's USB port is loose and no longer establishes a connection with my LG G2. What are my options? Does the FiiO warranty cover this? Super annoying, I've had it since launch in the US market.


----------



## Ashade

sushiglobster said:


> Help! My E18's USB port is loose and no longer establishes a connection with my LG G2. What are my options? Does the FiiO warranty cover this? Super annoying, I've had it since launch in the US market.




I bet it does.


----------



## sogon78

I have been using my Fiio e18 for about a week now.
  
 I've seen people comparing the e18 with e7 and e17 on the sound signature and quality.
  
 Some say e17 is better sounding but I really don't really have any experience with other portable dac/amps so I'll pass on the comment.
  
  
 But there are a few comments I'd like to make with the portability of the e18.
  
 I bought e18 specifically for the portable use and I pair it with Galaxy note 3 using power amp.
  
 Now the OTG cable provided is good and a snug fit with both the note3 and e18.
  
 The problem is when i fit both in my jacket pocket and start to walk around (It's cold here in NYC) and I start to experience music skipping to next track or music stopping at all with the set up.
  
 This has never happened with the set up sitting on my desk.
  
 I started to suspect that it was due to the OTG cable being pushed around in my pocket when walking.
  
 I packed the setup in my messenger bag pocket and experience the same thing. (the bag moves a bit with walking.. )
  
 So I held both in my pocket and I experience the same thing but only less frequently.
  
 I don't know if this is the phone acting up or the fiio e18 when being shaken when walking.
  
 Note that I wasn't using the rubber bands to hold the 2 devices together but I really don't like using the band cuz I tend to skip around the tracks from different albums to folders and the bands will block the screen where i need to access with fingers.
  
  
 Does anyone with e18 experience the same?
  
  
  
 Anyhow, I am quite disappointed now since this was only supposed to be my portable setup and not serving the purpose as intended.


----------



## StanD

Try jiggling the otg cable and see what happens. It is also possible that the play buttons on the E18 are accidentally getting tapped when in your pocket or bag.


----------



## sogon78

I actually did.
  
 Once the music stops I actually have to unplug the e18 and plug it back in to make it play music again.
  
 That is actually why I initially suspected that it was due to the cable not being secured in to the plug.
  
  
 As for the buttons on the e18 you really need to put some pressure on the buttons to make them work.
  
 I hardly doubt that it is the buttons being pushed.
  
 It could be that the galaxy's screen being turned on and the power amp widget button on the lock screen being pushed.
  
  
 But as I've mentioned above, I even held the set up in my hand when walking and experienced the same.


----------



## sogon78

I also forgot to mention that there are frequent static noise especially when you stack the phone right on top of the e18.
  
 The static noise pattern is very similar to what you hear what gsm phones (my phone is gsm based att note 3) make through active speakers that are near.
  
 The noise is more pronounced and persistent when you get a phone call.
  
  
 If Fiio e18 was designed to work with an android smart phone it should have been thought out to prevent the static noise from cellular phone's radio signal.
  
  
 Big Sigh..


----------



## StanD

I use the E18 with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and PowerAmp and have no such problems. I also use it with NeutronMP and Google's Music Player (All Access) and don't have these problems.
 PowerAmp has settings for Headset/Bluetooth some of which might apply, worth a shot.


----------



## StanD

sogon78 said:


> I also forgot to mention that there are frequent static noise especially when you stack the phone right on top of the e18.
> 
> The static noise pattern is very similar to what you hear what gsm phones (my phone is gsm based att note 3) make through active speakers that are near.
> 
> ...


 
 Originally I got some low level static when the phone switches cell towers. I've put the phone back to back with the E18 and offset them vertically which decreased this. If I don't stack them, I don't get any static. Yes that was annoying. but not frequent for me.


----------



## sogon78

stand said:


> I use the E18 with a Samsung Galaxy S3 and PowerAmp and have no such problems. I also use it with NeutronMP and Google's Music Player (All Access) and don't have these problems.
> PowerAmp has settings for Headset/Bluetooth some of which might apply, worth a shot.


 
 Have you used it while you were walking and the phone/dac were sitting in a pocket or a bag?


----------



## StanD

sogon78 said:


> Have you used it while you were walking and the phone/dac were sitting in a pocket or a bag?


 
 Yes walking as well as sitting in a bus, Both in a pocket as well as bag, no issues. Sometimes I sandwich My phone and E18 as well as an E12.
 Phone>-----USB----->E18-Lineout>----->E12>------>Cans


----------



## Goh77

Does anyone know if it's possible to send digital out from an ipod classic to the e18 via USB?


----------



## ClieOS

goh77 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to send digital out from an ipod classic to the e18 via USB?


 
  
 No.


----------



## Goh77

No you don't know or no it doesn't work? Have you tested it?


----------



## ClieOS

goh77 said:


> No you don't know or no it doesn't work? Have you tested it?


 
  
*No it doesn't work*  - because it is technically impossible due to the hardware implementation in all the iPod except Touch (also excluding iPhone and iPad via iOS7 + CKK). You can ask Apple the same thing and they will tell you the same answer. The only way to extract digital signal out of an iPod is to implement the Apple MFi chip in the amp/DAC, which you can only get from Apple's licensing. FiiO already applied it a few years ago but Apple refuses to grant them the license, and thus FiiO can not support digital out from iDevices. FiiO already posted about this in the forum quite a few times over the year, so you are not the first person to ever ask the same question. There is a reason why the few amp/DAC that do have the MFi chip is sold for $500+, simply because it is a very exclusive tech that Apple has so far keep it under very tight grip, and ask for a very high return.


----------



## matonator

Guys do you think e18 will drive my Momentums nicely? I still can't decide if I will get fiio x3 or e18 instead.


----------



## StanD

matonator said:


> Guys do you think e18 will drive my Momentums nicely? I still can't decide if I will get fiio x3 or e18 instead.


 
 Easily. I have both and they work well together, The Momentums are pretty easy to drive.


----------



## zolom

Hope to get my FiiO E18 today; to couple with my Shure SE846 and my Galaxy S4 (kitkat).
  
 BTW. did anyone try the E18 DAC togetehr with the C&C BH2 (or BH)?
  
 Thanks


----------



## nway

zolom said:


> BTW. did anyone try the E18 DAC togetehr with the C&C BH2 (or BH)?
> Thanks


 
  
 I've been comparing them to each other, but I've not tried them together. I'll try it tomorrow if I remember (feel free to remind me if I forget).


----------



## zolom

Thanks


----------



## marc0vca

zolom said:


> Hope to get my FiiO E18 today; to couple with my Shure SE846 and my Galaxy S4 (kitkat).
> 
> BTW. did anyone try the E18 DAC togetehr with the C&C BH2 (or BH)?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Hi.
 Do U have upgrade S4 to kitkat yet? Or this custom firmware? I read that note 3 with kitkat don't work with E18.
 Can U write your impression about sound? Cuz i have the same rig^ but still waiting my E18.
 TNX.


----------



## zolom

I will certainly write an impression.
 Anyway, the rumor is that only Note3 with samsung kitkat may restrict 3rd parties' accessories (I know about the flip case, but haven't heard about USB OTG voice/video)


----------



## marc0vca

U have offical kitkat on your S4? I own S4 but don't _receive upgrade yet _


----------



## zolom

I have Omega Rom 4.4.2 with stock Samsung Kernel  on my I9505 see:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2253528


----------



## Coq de Combat

Reporting that it works flawlessly with my iPhone and iPad.
  
 But, I get a high-pitched noise from it (both when music is played and when nothing is played), even from my PC. I can learn to live with it, it's not that big of a deal, but I'm just wanting to make sure that I'm not carrying around a possible grenade or atomic bomb in my pants... I mean, it's just noise, not a sign that it will die soon, right?


----------



## StanD

coq de combat said:


> Reporting that it works flawlessly with my iPhone and iPad.
> 
> But, I get a high-pitched noise from it (both when music is played and when nothing is played), even from my PC. I can learn to live with it, it's not that big of a deal, but I'm just wanting to make sure that I'm not carrying around a possible grenade or atomic bomb in my pants... I mean, it's just noise, not a sign that it will die soon, right?


 
 You shouldn't be getting a high pitch from it. Perhaps you should make use of the warranty.


----------



## Coq de Combat

stand said:


> You shouldn't be getting a high pitch from it. Perhaps you should make use of the warranty.


 
 I've thought of that as well, but I wanted to see if it's a known issue and if so, if it's dangerous to my headphones before deciding to change mode from "Lazy" to "Good and responsible headphone owner". It's kind of like tinnitus sounding high pitched "beep", and it's not loud at all. After some amateur testing it's only there when the bass boost is on, not when it's off. Also, when it's on, it doesn't get louder if I increase the volume, but stays static.


----------



## StanD

coq de combat said:


> I've thought of that as well, but I wanted to see if it's a known issue and if so, if it's dangerous to my headphones before deciding to change mode from "Lazy" to "Good and responsible headphone owner". It's kind of like tinnitus sounding high pitched "beep", and it's not loud at all. After some amateur testing it's only there when the bass boost is on, not when it's off. Also, when it's on, it doesn't get louder if I increase the volume, but stays static.


 
 You shouldn't have problems with the product and deserve one that functions correctly. Why should you put up with this, ask for a replacement or a proper repair.


----------



## Coq de Combat

stand said:


> You shouldn't have problems with the product and deserve one that functions correctly. Why should you put up with this, ask for a replacement or a proper repair.


 
 Yeah, I'll throw an email to the importing company in question to see how they'd handle it.


----------



## nway

zolom said:


> Hope to get my FiiO E18 today; to couple with my Shure SE846 and my Galaxy S4 (kitkat).
> 
> BTW. did anyone try the E18 DAC togetehr with the C&C BH2 (or BH)?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I don't know if you've already received your E18 and perhaps already tried it with a C&C BH2 that you already own, but anyway, I tried my E18 with my BH2 and the combo works quite well. My ears are not very sensitive to high fidelity, and I must admit it's sometimes hard for me to discern the improvement in sound quality between the E18 alone or the BH2 alone compared to using no external DAC or amp; however, the improvement in sound quality using the E18 and BH2 together is just barely enough that I can definitely discern an improvement in sound quality over plugging my headphones straight into my MacBook Pro. The two most apparent changes I can discern are the stronger bass (likely due in no small part to the E18's bass boost function) and a more spacious soundstage (probably more thanks to the BH2 rather than the E18). So if you already own a BH2, they'll play together quite nicely. However, I've just recently purchased both new, and as the difference in sound improvement is so subtle, I think I'm actually going to be returning both, as, for my purposes, neither are worth the $106/$160, and the two combined definitely aren't worth the $266 for me. It's a shame, because I feel like I lucked out with my E18 working 100% flawlessly with my T-Mobile HTC One, but I suppose I'll save money in the long-run by not being a meticulously discerning audiophile.


----------



## money4me247

nway said:


> I don't know if you've already received your E18 and perhaps already tried it with a C&C BH2 that you already own, but anyway, I tried my E18 with my BH2 and the combo works quite well. My ears are not very sensitive to high fidelity, and I must admit it's sometimes hard for me to discern the improvement in sound quality between the E18 alone or the BH2 alone compared to using no external DAC or amp; however, the improvement in sound quality using the E18 and BH2 together is just barely enough that I can definitely discern an improvement in sound quality over plugging my headphones straight into my MacBook Pro. The two most apparent changes I can discern are the stronger bass (likely due in no small part to the E18's bass boost function) and a more spacious soundstage (probably more thanks to the BH2 rather than the E18). So if you already own a BH2, they'll play together quite nicely. However, I've just recently purchased both new, and as the difference in sound improvement is so subtle, I think I'm actually going to be returning both, as, for my purposes, neither are worth the $106/$160, and the two combined definitely aren't worth the $266 for me. It's a shame, because I feel like I lucked out with my E18 working 100% flawlessly with my T-Mobile HTC One, but I suppose I'll save money in the long-run by not being a meticulously discerning audiophile.


 
 hahaha +1


----------



## zolom

Thanks
 nevertheless, I still hope that the E18 DAC will contribute to the sound quality of my S4.


----------



## StanD

zolom said:


> Thanks
> nevertheless, I still hope that the E18 DAC will contribute to the sound quality of my S4.


 
 It certainly did for my S3.


----------



## dbdynsty25

nway said:


> It's a shame, because I feel like I lucked out with my E18 working 100% flawlessly with my T-Mobile HTC One, but I suppose I'll save money in the long-run by not being a meticulously discerning audiophile.


 
  
 The real shame is other Android manufacturers not putting dedicated headphone amps in them like HTC did with the One.  I really miss that about the One when I switched to the Nexus 5.  So it's not really a shame at all...you just picked the right phone!


----------



## zolom

Got my E18 and connected it to my S4 (i9505 kitkat) OTG usb.
 E18 was recognized immediatly by the S4.
 Sound quality is noticabely enhanced. Bass is realy nice.
 Music forward and backward as well as play & stop is controlled via the E18 keys.


----------



## matonator

zolom said:


> Got my E18 and connected it to my S4 (i9505 kitkat) OTG usb.
> E18 was recognized immediatly by the S4.
> Sound quality is noticabely enhanced. Bass is realy nice.
> Music forward and backward as well as play & stop is controlled via the E18 keys.



Damn I can't wait for mine... hopefully it will work even if I update my note 3 to kitkat...


----------



## ForceMajeure

nway said:


> I don't know if you've already received your E18 and perhaps already tried it with a C&C BH2 that you already own, but anyway, I tried my E18 with my BH2 and the combo works quite well. My ears are not very sensitive to high fidelity, and I must admit it's sometimes hard for me to discern the improvement in sound quality between the E18 alone or the BH2 alone compared to using no external DAC or amp; however, the improvement in sound quality using the E18 and BH2 together is just barely enough that I can definitely discern an improvement in sound quality over plugging my headphones straight into my MacBook Pro. The two most apparent changes I can discern are the stronger bass (likely due in no small part to the E18's bass boost function) and a more spacious soundstage (probably more thanks to the BH2 rather than the E18). So if you already own a BH2, they'll play together quite nicely. However, I've just recently purchased both new,* and as the difference in sound improvement is so subtle*, I think I'm actually going to be returning both, as, for my purposes, *neither are worth the $106/$160, and the two combined definitely aren't worth the $266 for me*. It's a shame, because I feel like I lucked out with my E18 working 100% flawlessly with my T-Mobile HTC One, but I suppose I'll save money in the long-run by not being a meticulously discerning audiophile.


 
 I really appreciate your honesty there though the HTC One is a very good sounding phone.


----------



## money4me247

forcemajeure said:


> I really appreciate your honesty there though the HTC One is a very good sounding phone.


 
 I had a similar experiences from my trials. maybe I don't have golden ears, but dac/amps don't drastically improve the sound for me. I personally don't recommend spending more than 25-50% of the price of your headphones on an amp/dac. really you can find lots of solid portable options sub-$200. also, the differences between the equipment I've tried is very very hard for me to distinguish personally.
  
 I feel like a lot of the recommendations being throw out there for more expensive equipment isn't really practical unless you have really expensive $1k+ headphones. Also, a lot of the sound signature (frequency response) improvements you get with an amp/dac can be achieved for free using an equalizer. ymmv


----------



## zolom

You may be right, when (for instance)  using the Viper4Android equalizer on the S4 (i9505). There the E18 contribution is more marginal, but still present.
 With my Cowon D20, its another story, the E18 shines there.
  
 I play via the Shure SE846.


----------



## StanD

money4me247 said:


> I had a similar experiences from my trials. maybe I don't have golden ears, but dac/amps don't drastically improve the sound for me. I personally don't recommend spending more than 25-50% of the price of your headphones on an amp/dac. really you can find lots of solid portable options sub-$200. also, the differences between the equipment I've tried is very very hard for me to distinguish personally.
> 
> I feel like a lot of the recommendations being throw out there for more expensive equipment isn't really practical unless you have really expensive $1k+ headphones. Also, a lot of the sound signature (frequency response) improvements you get with an amp/dac can be achieved for free using an equalizer. ymmv


 
 Amping will be required for headphones costing far less than $1K. One example is the very popular Sennheiser HD600 which will reveal details from a better DAC than one from a substandard device/phone. It will require amping unless you are willing to listen at low volumes. There is a long list of cans below $1K that can reap benefits from using DACs and Amps not costing thousands of dollars.


----------



## money4me247

stand said:


> Amping will be required for headphones costing far less than $1K. One example is the very popular Sennheiser HD600 which will reveal details from a better DAC than one from a substandard device/phone. It will require amping unless you are willing to listen at low volumes. There is a long list of cans below $1K that can reap benefits from using DACs and Amps not costing thousands of dollars.


 
 hahaha... yes, amping is required for headphones that need more power (eg. high impedance over 32ohms) to listen at appropriate volumes. however, for low impedance headphones, I have found that that amping does not significantly improve the sound quality as many people here suggest. the portable fiio e18 is geared for portable headphones that are usually low impedance & I have personally have not found any drastic upgrade in sound quality using portable amps for the low impedance portable headphones that I have tried. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
  
 Also, for DACs, I have found that the improvements in sound quality is extremely subtle & imo usually not worth their retail price for the headphones that I have tried at $400 & below mark. considering that most dacs start at $100-200+, I don't see it being really worth it unless you have more expensive equipment. how significant of a sonic upgrade you get with a dac is also dependent on what kind of sound card/audio playback device you are using, so ymmv.


----------



## StanD

money4me247 said:


> hahaha... yes, amping is required for headphones that need more power (eg. high impedance over 32ohms) to listen at appropriate volumes. however, for low impedance headphones, I have found that that amping does not significantly improve the sound quality as many people here suggest. the portable fiio e18 is geared for portable headphones that are usually low impedance & I have personally have not found any drastic upgrade in sound quality using portable amps for the low impedance portable headphones that I have tried. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
> 
> Also, for DACs, I have found that the improvements in sound quality is extremely subtle & imo usually not worth their retail price for the headphones that I have tried at $400 & below mark. considering that most dacs start at $100-200+, I don't see it being really worth it unless you have more expensive equipment. how significant of a sonic upgrade you get with a dac is also dependent on what kind of sound card/audio playback device you are using, so ymmv.


 
 So now you're lowering the bar to $400, lol.
 I have a pair of HE-500's and the E18 can barely drive them and not to satisfaction. I'm sure that it's not the only pair of low impedance cans below $1K that need proper amping. I'll bet you the HD600's which retail at $400 can benefit from a better DAC but the differences are more subtle, and yes I have a pair as well.


----------



## NUTTANICK

FIIO E18 MOD BY https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491347437642126&id=140396222737251&set=a.142529432523930.26927.140396222737251&source=48


----------



## ClieOS

nuttanick said:


> FIIO E18 MOD BY https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491347437642126&id=140396222737251&set=a.142529432523930.26927.140396222737251&source=48


 
  
 By purposely putting caps in the signal path? Not sure that can be quality as an improvement. At most it is just coloration.


----------



## StanD

nuttanick said:


> FIIO E18 MOD BY https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491347437642126&id=140396222737251&set=a.142529432523930.26927.140396222737251&source=48


 
  
  


clieos said:


> By purposely putting caps in the signal path? Not sure that can be quality as an improvement. At most it is just coloration.


 
 I would never do such a thing. Direct coupling of outputs is the best possible choice, no introduction of nonlinearity or phase shifts by use of caps which have nothing to contribute. In fact if the value of capacitance isn't large enough you will experience bass roll off.


----------



## money4me247

stand said:


> So now you're lowering the bar to $400, lol.
> I have a pair of HE-500's and the E18 can barely drive them and not to satisfaction. I'm sure that it's not the only pair of low impedance cans below $1K that need proper amping. I'll bet you the HD600's which retail at $400 can benefit from a better DAC but the differences are more subtle, and yes I have a pair as well.


 
 naww... i still think that $200+ dac paired with a $300+ amp really only benefits super high end headphones. I have a $400 pair of HE-400s and they sound amazing with my sub-$150 dac/amp combo. Tried more expensive equipment with em and personally didn't really notice any significant sound quality improvements. i say that because i haven't had a chance to really play around with really flagship stuff, so i am speculating that there would be a more noticeable improvement with equipment upgrades than what i've experienced at the sub-$400 headphone price range.
  
 i have tried the hd600 and i've heard they do scale up well with nicer equipment. personally though, i would throw the majority of my budget into the headphones rather than the dac/amp. i feel like the sonic upgrade from getting a better pair of headphones is more significant than upgrading your equipment and a better value for your money.


----------



## StanD

money4me247 said:


> naww... i still think that $200+ dac paired with a $300+ amp really only benefits super high end headphones. I have a $400 pair of HE-400s and they sound amazing with my sub-$150 dac/amp combo. Tried more expensive equipment with em and personally didn't really notice any significant sound quality improvements. i say that because i haven't had a chance to really play around with really flagship stuff, so i am speculating that there would be a more noticeable improvement with equipment upgrades than what i've experienced at the sub-$400 headphone price range.
> 
> i have tried the hd600 and i've heard they do scale up well with nicer equipment. personally though, i would throw the majority of my budget into the headphones rather than the dac/amp. i feel like the sonic upgrade from getting a better pair of headphones is more significant than upgrading your equipment and a better value for your money.


 
 I've always said that once you have a decent Amp/DAC, put your money in Headphones to get the most bang for your buck. The HD600's sound great without spending a grand on an amp. They even sound very good on an E18, I've got both. The E18 really can't drive the HE-500's, but the E12 can get away with it. Yep, got that stuff as well. The HE-500's really need about 1W, which I believe is what HifiMan says and my Asgard 2 definitely does great with them. They also do great hanging off of speaker taps on my vintage receiver.
 A "$200+ dac paired with a $300+ amp" can easily skyrocket into thousands of dollars. I think about $500 to $1000 should cover just about anything other than dealing with electrostatics and do very well and that you can do well enough for less if you are not as discerning or have other priorities. Although some folks just might be after bragging rights and want a Giga Watt Flux Capacitor, power to them.


----------



## akash neagi

Just wanted to get something straight...
 You can use the e18 as a DAC only for android phones right???
 If so could someone tell me how???
 I wanted to get a DAC for my Note 3 to use with the fiio e12DIY...


----------



## StanD

akash neagi said:


> Just wanted to get something straight...
> You can use the e18 as a DAC only for android phones right???
> If so could someone tell me how???
> I wanted to get a DAC for my Note 3 to use with the fiio e12DIY...


 
 The E18 works fine with my laptop as well, running Windoze 7.


----------



## akash neagi

I get that but does it have a line out to use with another amp????
 I found a thread where it said that the line out of the fiio has a low volume but i done see any line out options in the website....
 From what I get does the analog 3,5mm input act as a line out as well???


----------



## nway

akash neagi said:


> I get that but does it have a line out to use with another amp????
> I found a thread where it said that the line out of the fiio has a low volume but i done see any line out options in the website....
> From what I get does the analog 3,5mm input act as a line out as well???


 

 If I'm understanding your question correctly, you can use the 3,5mm headphone output as a line out to another amp.
  
 This is the setup I'm using now: DAP » E18 » amp » headphones


----------



## StanD

akash neagi said:


> I get that but does it have a line out to use with another amp????
> I found a thread where it said that the line out of the fiio has a low volume but i done see any line out options in the website....
> From what I get does the analog 3,5mm input act as a line out as well???


 
 Not only does it have a line out, it has a coax SPDIF out which you can plug into another DAC, which I tried and it works. I've also taken the line out to a Schiit Val and Asgard 2, both of which work well with it.


----------



## akash neagi

Thanks guys that's exactly what I wanted to know...
 I'll be ordering it soon...
 But jo so that I know is there a switch which activates the line out or do you just plug it into the 3.5mm line in port or headphone port???
 I can't seem to find to find any information on fiio's website about it all I see is a FR graph for the line out which confused me even more...
 Plus another question, does the bass boost work with the line out????


----------



## Peridot

akash neagi said:


> But jo so that I know is there a switch which activates the line out or do you just plug it into the 3.5mm line in port or headphone port???
> I can't seem to find to find any information on fiio's website about it all I see is a FR graph for the line out which confused me even more...
> Plus another question, does the bass boost work with the line out????


 
  
 Once there's a digital input the line-in socket works as a line-out - no need to set any switches.
  
 Bass boost doesn't work with line-out.


----------



## akash neagi

Thank you!!!
 I'll order one asap...


----------



## StanD

peridot said:


> Once there's a digital input the line-in socket works as a line-out - no need to set any switches.
> 
> Bass boost doesn't work with line-out.


 
 Also the line out and headphone out work simultaneously, where the bass boost only affects the headphone out. If I remember correctly the SDIF out also works simultaneous without bass boost, easily understood since that bypasses the internal DAC and Amp.


----------



## AzuAzu

Recently bought one of these, and I'm noticing a bit of white noise when using it as an amp (PC -> music streamer II+ -> E18, most noticeable on my DX1000 and iems, not as obvious on HD800s). Don't have this problem using the exact same cables and setup for E11 and D-zero.
  
 Hopefully it'll fix itself after some burning in~


----------



## StanD

azuazu said:


> Recently bought one of these, and I'm noticing a bit of white noise when using it as an amp (PC -> music streamer II+ -> E18, most noticeable on my DX1000 and iems, not as obvious on HD800s). Don't have this problem using the exact same cables and setup for E11 and D-zero.
> 
> Hopefully it'll fix itself after some burning in~


 
 Did you set the E18 to low gain?


----------



## kayza

akash neagi said:


> Just wanted to get something straight...
> You can use the e18 as a DAC only for android phones right???
> If so could someone tell me how???
> I wanted to get a DAC for my Note 3 to use with the fiio e12DIY...


 
 Hello.
 I have a USA Note 3 Verizon, SM-N900V. I use this with the following DACs: FiiO E7, E10, E18, HRT microStreamer. All of these DACs work perfectly with all elements of audio out of the Note 3. This includes various music apps like the stock app, as well as Google Play Music, Poweramp, Neutron, and also USB Audio Player Pro.
 I also have a FiiO E12 amp, and often times hook the HRT microstreamer to the E12, or will have the line out of the E18 to the E12. The E18 has two 3.5mm output plugs on the top of it (the top is the end with the volume dial on it): the center plug is headphone out, and the one off to the side is the line out (also functions as a line in if you want to use the E18 as an analog amp. this feature is automatic based on whether the USB DAC is in use or not).
  

 Above is a picture of the FiiO E18 running off my Note 3, and powering my HD700 directly.
  

 This next picture, above, is the E18 running off my Note 3, and then I utilized the line in/out port on the E18 to send the signal out to my E12, which is then amplifying the signal to the HD700s, as shown.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## StanD

You can also use the E18 to pass digital audio from the Phone's USB out to another DAC or device's SPDIF Coax in. The E18 has a Coax SPDIF out. Very versatile.


----------



## kayza

delete


----------



## akash neagi

kayza said:


> Hello.
> I have a USA Note 3 Verizon, SM-N900V. I use this with the following DACs: FiiO E7, E10, E18, HRT microStreamer. All of these DACs work perfectly with all elements of audio out of the Note 3. This includes various music apps like the stock app, as well as Google Play Music, Poweramp, Neutron, and also USB Audio Player Pro.
> I also have a FiiO E12 amp, and often times hook the HRT microstreamer to the E12, or will have the line out of the E18 to the E12. The E18 has two 3.5mm output plugs on the top of it (the top is the end with the volume dial on it): the center plug is headphone out, and the one off to the side is the line out (also functions as a line in if you want to use the E18 as an analog amp. this feature is automatic based on whether the USB DAC is in use or not).
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 This is exactly what I wanted......
 Obviously you know what headphone you own
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but from the pictures the HD700 look a lot like the HD800...
 Thanks man....


----------



## kdub

Just got my Fiio E18 today. I bought the E07K at first a few days ago but the warm and laid back sound signature was just not to my liking. I much prefer a more transparent, balanced and slight forward sound.  Anyways i'm glad the E18 is working out.  I do have one negative about the E18 so far though.  With the E07K and most portable AMP/DAC units, they use a mini usb slot.  The E18 is micro usb for some reason?  I have this really nice right angle micro usb to right angle mini usb (like the one that comes included with the Cypher Labs Theorem 720) that I can no longer use with the E18.  I don't even know if a right angle option is available for micro usb to micro usb.  If someone knows where I can get one please reply.  
  
 I'm also using it with bass OFF as i like my music more transparent and neutral.  What is everyone setting theirs to?


----------



## zolom

Added the C&C BH2 as an amp to the E18 DAC;
  
 Galaxy S4 OTG USB >> E18 USB DAC input >> E18 Line out >> C&C BH2 Line in >> C&C BH2 earphones out >> Shure SE846
 using silver plated cables for audio interconnect and earphones cable.
  
 Running Viper4Android (V4A) equalizer on the S4 (still searching for the best settings); C&C BH2 all settings are high.
 The C&C BH2 adds a lot of warmth to the E18 while not affecting the soundsatage.
  
 The results are really good!!!
  
 The overall rig does not score portability wise, as the produced sound quality, but I mainly use it at home.
  
 To me the overall price/performance factor is the best.


----------



## xp9433

kayza said:


> Hello.
> I have a USA Note 3 Verizon, SM-N900V. I use this with the following DACs: FiiO E7, E10, E18, HRT microStreamer. All of these DACs work perfectly with all elements of audio out of the Note 3. This includes various music apps like the stock app, as well as Google Play Music, Poweramp, Neutron, and also USB Audio Player Pro.


 
 kayza
 I have Notes 3 and E18. Currently using Neutron player. Do any of the other players you mention better the Neutron for sound quality?
 Thanks
 Frank


----------



## zikarus

Using a phone without an amp Neutron delivers the best sound to my ears. 

Using my Note 3 with the E18 Neutron seems to be the best solution too. First I thought the USB Audio Pro Player might be even better. But after a few comparisons the advantage of the latter turned out to be some kind of placebo imo, since the USB Player always starts at the maximum (software/phone device) volume level. As soon as Neutrons output level is turned up to max too, their is no perceivable difference/advantage of one of these two players over the other to my ears anymore. 

But Neutrons interface is much better than the one of the very basic USB Pro, which lacks the display of cover images completely and does not work with the E18s hardware buttons. I will therefore stick with Neutron. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kayza

xp9433 said:


> kayza
> I have Notes 3 and E18. Currently using Neutron player. Do any of the other players you mention better the Neutron for sound quality?
> Thanks
> Frank


 
 I dont understand exactly what you are asking. Are you asking which of my DACs that I use sounds best (imo) while using Neutron as the music playing app? If that is the question, I can't answer it, as I do not actively use neutron for playback, just to tets compatibility to chime in to help others.
  
 I have a Google Play Music All Access subscription and an unlimited verizon 4G data plan, so I stream 320k mp3 music without regard for data usage. This gets 90% of my playback time when using my phone. The other 10% of the time, I will be playing back FLAC files of various bit/sampling rates stored on my 64GB microSD card, and I use USB Audio Player Pro for that (to ensure the sampling rate is matched, since the Note 3's default USB audio driver plays back at either 48k or 96k, regardless of whether the DAC supports 44.1 and 88.2 as well).
  
 Sorry that I can't help.


----------



## zikarus

Edit: using Flac files too - mostly 16/44 + a few 24/96...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wquiles

xp9433 said:


> kayza
> I have Notes 3 and E18. Currently using Neutron player. Do any of the other players you mention better the Neutron for sound quality?
> Thanks
> Frank


 
  
 Slightly off-topic, but over the last few weeks I have repeatedly seen the reference to the Neutron player for Android, and since my devices are all Android-based, today I finally decided to try it out.  Man, it "is" a very nice piece of software!
  
 Thank you and the many others who suggested using Neutron


----------



## xp9433

kayza said:


> I dont understand exactly what you are asking. Are you asking which of my DACs that I use sounds best (imo) while using Neutron as the music playing app? If that is the question, I can't answer it, as I do not actively use neutron for playback, just to tets compatibility to chime in to help others.
> 
> I have a Google Play Music All Access subscription and an unlimited verizon 4G data plan, so I stream 320k mp3 music without regard for data usage. This gets 90% of my playback time when using my phone. The other 10% of the time, I will be playing back FLAC files of various bit/sampling rates stored on my 64GB microSD card, and I use USB Audio Player Pro for that (to ensure the sampling rate is matched, since the Note 3's default USB audio driver plays back at either 48k or 96k, regardless of whether the DAC supports 44.1 and 88.2 as well).
> 
> Sorry that I can't help.


 
 kayza
 Apologies for not being clear. I'll try again.
 Firstly, In your experience, what music player loaded on the Galaxy Note 3 reproduces best SQ through E18 for 44.1Khz files? Only interested in SQ, not user interface. By the way, I only have 44.1 wav files on my 64GB microSD Note 3 card.
  
 Secondly, You saying that the USB Audio Player Pro will play back at 44.1 without resampling (via the E18), but this is not possible through the Neutron software? Thanks, I hadn't realised that!
 I'll download USB Audio Player Pro and try it out.
  
 Thanks again
 Frank


----------



## StanD

kayza said:


> I dont understand exactly what you are asking. Are you asking which of my DACs that I use sounds best (imo) while using Neutron as the music playing app? If that is the question, I can't answer it, as I do not actively use neutron for playback, just to tets compatibility to chime in to help others.
> 
> I have a Google Play Music All Access subscription and an unlimited verizon 4G data plan, so I stream 320k mp3 music without regard for data usage. This gets 90% of my playback time when using my phone. The other 10% of the time, I will be playing back FLAC files of various bit/sampling rates stored on my 64GB microSD card, and I use USB Audio Player Pro for that (to ensure the sampling rate is matched, since the Note 3's default USB audio driver plays back at either 48k or 96k, regardless of whether the DAC supports 44.1 and 88.2 as well).
> 
> Sorry that I can't help.


 
 I also have "Google Play Music All Access." How do you like it?


----------



## kayza

I love being able to blend my own music in with new interests. The explore tab is nice for, well, exploring. The local caching on android phones is great. I use my phone as my head unit in my car now due to Google music. Note 3->HRT microstreamer->Jbl MS8.
I believe if you are into shared/public play lists that perhaps Spotify is more popular for that. But I do my own thing, and rarely can't find music from a new artist I'm looking for. Even newer uncommon alt rock bands who only have an ep or single out prior to their debut album.


----------



## StanD

kayza said:


> I love being able to blend my own music in with new interests. The explore tab is nice for, well, exploring. The local caching on android phones is great. I use my phone as my head unit in my car now due to Google music. Note 3->HRT microstreamer->Jbl MS8.
> I believe if you are into shared/public play lists that perhaps Spotify is more popular for that. But I do my own thing, and rarely can't find music from a new artist I'm looking for. Even newer uncommon alt rock bands who only have an ep or single out prior to their debut album.


 
 I like to find my own stuff, make my own playlists and listen plenty. I put a 32 GB MicroSD card in my GS3 and set the local caching to work on it. In my car use the bluetooth connection between GS3 and the car's audio system. It also works from your PC or Laptop with the same Playlists automagically in synch on every device. I use the FiiO E 18 with the GS3 and my All Access (cached) when commuting, a life saver.


----------



## kdub

zikarus, if i'm understanding your correctly you find the sound quality exactly the same between USB Audio Pro Player and Neutron?  I never tried Neutron but I have UAPP because my Samsung S3 is limited to 16bit files so I use UAPP to play 24bit.  I want to know what is the best sound quality app so feel free to share your thoughts anyone.


----------



## awayeah

What do you think about using Fiio E18 with the upcoming digiZoid ZO3? I'm thinking that ZO3 would be a good hardware equalizer with it's bass and treble boost. The bass boost on E18 dosn't work quite well in my opinion - it leads to distortions. And it may help with IEM's that aren't good match with E18 (in my case Musical Fidelity EB50).


----------



## StanD

kdub said:


> zikarus, if i'm understanding your correctly you find the sound quality exactly the same between USB Audio Pro Player and Neutron?  I never tried Neutron but I have UAPP because my Samsung S3 is limited to 16bit files so I use UAPP to play 24bit.  I want to know what is the best sound quality app so feel free to share your thoughts anyone.


 
 Unless you use a digital volume control it is most likely that you will not hear a difference between 16 and 24 bit, _unless you really want to_. I turn up the volume on my S3 all the way and use the volume pot on the E18.


----------



## StanD

awayeah said:


> What to you think about using Fiio E18 with the upcoming digiZoid ZO3? I'm thinking that ZO3 would be a good hardware equalizer with it's bass and treble boost. The bass boost on E18 dosn't work quite well in my opinion - it leads to distortions. And it may help with IEM's that aren't good match with E18 (in my case Musical Fidelity EB50).


 
 I wonder how you are getting distortion using the bass boost on your E18. You'd have to be listening at incredibly loud levels that are not good for you, or else something is wrong in the chain.


----------



## awayeah

I think those IEM's are very odd, very source dependent - they actually sounds better straight from my HTC One or Sansa Clip than from E18. I've tried all of my other IEMs (Klipsch X10i, Sony XBA-H3, Monster Gratitude, Sony MH1C, NuForce NE700, Phonak Audeo PFE112) and they all sounds great with E18 bass boost on/off.
 But that besides the point - I'm just wondering how this setup would work (E18 + ZO3). I don't like to use software equalizers and ZO3 sounds like a great device to alter the sound of E18. I don't know how the double amping would work in this case but I believe that E18 even with hiss prone IEM's will be noise/hiss-free.
 Oh and I've been listening to all my IEMs with volume level between 3,2 - 4,0 (max is 9 or 10 as I remember) - on low gain. It's pretty loud but not extremely I think.


----------



## StanD

awayeah said:


> I think those IEM's are very odd, very source dependent - they actually sounds better straight from my HTC One or Sansa Clip than from E18. I've tried all of my other IEMs (Klipsch X10i, Sony XBA-H3, Monster Gratitude, Sony MH1C, NuForce NE700, Phonak Audeo PFE112) and they all sounds great with E18 bass boost on/off.
> But that besides the point - I'm just wondering how this setup would work (E18 + ZO3). I don't like to use software equalizers and ZO3 sounds like a great device to alter the sound of E18. I don't know how the double amping would work in this case but I believe that E18 even with hiss prone IEM's will be noise/hiss-free.
> Oh and I've been listening to all my IEMs with volume level between 3,2 - 4,0 (max is 9 or 10 as I remember) - on low gain. It's pretty loud but not extremely I think.


 
 It could be that you're overdriving the IEM's and they are distorting not the E18.
 I've taken the E18 line out to an E12 Amp when driving my HE-500's which require more power than the typical portable amp or OTL Tube amp.
 I've also taken the E18 Coax SPDIF out and put that into another DAC, using the E18 to perform a USB to SPDIF conversion, bypassing the E18's DAC and Amp.
 This is a versatile device. The SQ is very good, yet some of the snobs knock it because it's not expensive enough.


----------



## awayeah

Ok. Apparently I shouldn't have mentioned my issues with one IEM and the bass boost Anyway I just want to know if anyone have both E18 and for example ZO2.3 to see how they play together...
 I love the SQ of E18 and it's great without any alterations with most IEMs (I don't currently own any full size headphones to check them out). Anyway I was thinking of ways to make the E18 more fun-sounding and experiment a bit with my collection of IEMs. I think that ZO3 (when it'll become available) is the way to do it.


----------



## gordec

Guys, what settings do you use for Neutron player? I have tried it, and I cannot tell a difference between it and stock Note 3 Samsung music player with my IE80. The best thing for me Viper4 Audio mod. It's amazing compare to the stock music effect.


----------



## Solrighal

Seriously? You can't tell a difference with those headphones? Do you have dither on? And crossfeed?


----------



## StanD

gordec said:


> Guys, what settings do you use for Neutron player? I have tried it, and I cannot tell a difference between it and stock Note 3 Samsung music player with my IE80. The best thing for me Viper4 Audio mod. It's amazing compare to the stock music effect.


 
 Really? There are plenty of useful settings i Neutron. If you like a controlled bass boost, learn to use the parametric EQ is not easy to use, but can do amazing things or cause a lot of trouble if you don't use it properly. This is a complex piece of software with a rotten UI. Got to learn how to use it.


----------



## zikarus

I 2nd StanDs opinion. 

Most of my stuff is standard flac 16/44. Those sound equal on Neutron and USB Pro making Neutron the preferable player for me as I wish to make use of the E18 hardware buttons and like to have cover art displayed. 

My few 24/88 flacs actually sound better with Neutron compared to USB Pro. Don't ask me why, but it is perceivable. 

My 24/96 flacs seem to sound equal again. At least I can not perceive decisive differences between the USB Pro and Neutron... 





stand said:


> kdub said:
> 
> 
> > zikarus, if i'm understanding your correctly you find the sound quality exactly the same between USB Audio Pro Player and Neutron?  I never tried Neutron but I have UAPP because my Samsung S3 is limited to 16bit files so I use UAPP to play 24bit.  I want to know what is the best sound quality app so feel free to share your thoughts anyone.
> ...




Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thekash

Thought i'd share some of my pics.
 i've only been using the E18 for a few days now. I ended up upgrading the cable on my 3.5yr old SE535s at the same time as getting the E18 so the combination is giving me very clear, bright audio, and hopefully with the filter mod i can get it exactly the way i want. So to the E18, i'm actually using with the Note 3 (T-Mo, rooted) and the stock player most of the time. I tried the Neutron player and its def. nice, but i couldn't tell too much of a difference in sound but then again haven't played around with it too long, also like the fact that i can control the music using my galaxy gear so i'd have to give that up with the newtron, and S-view window control  so it didn't seem worth the minimal increase in sound, at least not for regular commute/gym listening. 
  
 I'm also using it as an analog amp for my cowon j3 and i think so far that's where it has been able to shine the most. The Cowon J3 has an amazing DAC and EQ but like all its players just lacks the power to run my grado's or even the SE535s apparently. With high sensitivity although low resistance i figured it wouldn't be too much of a difference driving the IEMs but using the e18 as an amp i can definitely hear the difference in clarity and punchier bass. 
  
 Heres a few pics of the cowon J3 setup sure you've all seen the Note 3 with the E18 
  
 Edit: for some reason its saying i don't have access to the page when i click on add picture. :-S 
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/iftw8em0ey6pzw1/20140214_010353.jpg
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/us6ls3cc8dlcqq6/20140214_010331.jpg
  
 hopefully this works .


----------



## thekash

imeem said:


> Just curious, when will Canada Computer carry the e18? Canada Computer is an authorize seller.




For some reason they still don't even know is been released. I have a corporate account with them so usually get a discount and tax breaks so was waiting for them a looong time but got tired and just bought from headphone shop on Young St. The only other authorized dealer in Toronto.


----------



## kdub

I got mine from a local shop called Headphone Bar. They have a website and also do online shipping orders within Canada. $159.99 not bad price from them.


----------



## Trenne

My E18 has ben lost in shipping. It dissapeared in Denmark on its way to Sweden. Guessing it will take a while until I get to play with one.


----------



## Peridot

trenne said:


> My E18 has ben lost in shipping. It dissapeared in Denmark on its way to Sweden. Guessing it will take a while until I get to play with one.


 
  
 That is unfortunate Trenne, I hope you are not waiting too long.
  
 They seem to be unavailable in the UK at the moment. I think I was lucky to get mine straight away when I ordered it.


----------



## Coq de Combat

trenne said:


> My E18 has ben lost in shipping. It dissapeared in Denmark on its way to Sweden. Guessing it will take a while until I get to play with one.




Mine was sent to me from Uztore AB even though I ordered it from UK.


----------



## kdub

So I've been having some issues with flac 16bit songs skipping, hiccups and glitches when using the E18 and USB Audio Player Pro app. I'm using a Samsung S3 (I747M) model with Jelly Bean 4.3 and otg cables supplied with E18. I've emailed developers about this but they could not fix my issues with UAPP. So I'm back to using the stock Android music app for now. Just curious if anyone else having similar issues and if there is any SQ diff using stock music app vs other choices when E18 is doing the dac/amp process?


----------



## StanD

kdub said:


> So I've been having some issues with flac 16bit songs skipping, hiccups and glitches when using the E18 and USB Audio Player Pro app. I'm using a Samsung S3 (I747M) model with Jelly Bean 4.3 and otg cables supplied with E18. I've emailed developers about this but they could not fix my issues with UAPP. So I'm back to using the stock Android music app for now. Just curious if anyone else having similar issues and if there is any SQ diff using stock music app vs other choices when E18 is doing the dac/amp process?


 
 You should be able to use PowerAmp or Neutron with the GS3 and E18.


----------



## Solrighal

Would I be able to use Neutron with the E18 coupled to a Galaxy Note 3?


----------



## kdub

Is there any SQ difference using Poweramp or Neutron va stock Android app if I'm passing the digital audio out to E18 to do the DAC/Amp work?
If there is no sonic diff I am hesitant to pay to use those 3rd party apps unless there are real advantages. I guess maybe one advantage is playing 24bit flacs?


----------



## kayza

solrighal said:


> Would I be able to use Neutron with the E18 coupled to a Galaxy Note 3?



I believe I answered this only a page or two back. Yes. I have Verizon note 3. Works out of the box with everything from poweramp, stock player, neutron, Google play music, and UAPP.


----------



## Solrighal

kayza said:


> I believe I answered this only a page or two back. Yes. I have Verizon note 3. Works out of the box with everything from poweramp, stock player, neutron, Google play music, and UAPP.




Nice! I might just buy one of these if I can find one in the UK.


----------



## dejavette

Mine are taking the scenic route through the USPS...looking forward to getting them.Gonna match em with a N3  and SE846.Thx for all the great info i this thread.


----------



## xp9433

thekash said:


> .... i'm actually using with the Note 3 (T-Mo, rooted) and the stock player most of the time.


 
 thekash
 Not heard of T-Mo rooting before. I had to look it up. Does it provide any benefits in terms of better sound quality via the Note 3 to the E18 (which I also have)?
 Thanks
 Frank


----------



## thekash

No not at all, the rooting makes no difference, but some people earlier in the thread were saying rooted phones may not recognize the USB dac so was just clarifying it still does work...


----------



## kdub

zikarus said:


> I 2nd StanDs opinion.
> 
> Most of my stuff is standard flac 16/44. Those sound equal on Neutron and USB Pro making Neutron the preferable player for me as I wish to make use of the E18 hardware buttons and like to have cover art displayed.
> 
> ...


 
 Great thanks for your valued opinion. I will try out Neutron since it sounds like the SQ is no difference.  Having the physical buttons on E18 is nice I agree.  
 Hopefully Neutron will help fix the occasionally skipping, glitches or hiccups i've been having playing flac songs on UAPP and stock Android player.


----------



## skingg

Does anyone have any problem getting audio from Windows 8.1? For some reason I do not have any problem on my old Windows XP setup, and although it installs fine on Win 8.1, for some reason the audio is still not diverting out from the usb to the E18.


----------



## skingg

skingg said:


> Does anyone have any problem getting audio from Windows 8.1? For some reason I do not have any problem on my old Windows XP setup, and although it installs fine on Win 8.1, for some reason the audio is still not diverting out from the usb to the E18.


 
 Ok scrap that, for some reason I have to set the Fiio E18 as default device. Maybe I have to find some ways for it to automatically switch the sounds to output between the speakers and through the usb when the E18 is plugged in.


----------



## thekash

I haven't used PCs in quite a while, but if it's anything like Mac I am sure there is a shortcut that allows you to hold control or a function key and click on the audio icon to be able to select the output.


----------



## kdub

kdub said:


> Great thanks for your valued opinion. I will try out Neutron since it sounds like the SQ is no difference.  Having the physical buttons on E18 is nice I agree.
> 
> Hopefully Neutron will help fix the occasionally skipping, glitches or hiccups i've been having playing flac songs on UAPP and stock Android player.




Just want to post an update to my previous post. So after installing Neutron it seems I have not experience any weird skips, glitches or hiccups playing FLAC files. SQ wise I can not separate any difference between UAPP. So for about half price of UAPP and smooth playing this is definitely a win win using Neutron. I'm running ver 1.77 I think and on my setup it is fully compatible with the E18. Loving it!


----------



## fuzzychaos

Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I just got a Galaxy Noe 3 and it evidently has a decent DAC, though I do find that the output seems a little bit low but that might be a setting I am missing on the phone. My question is, would it be worth it to get the E18 solely for the amp, or would it also help with sound quality, not that I am complaining with the stock phone?
  
 Thanks


----------



## StanD

fuzzychaos said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I just got a Galaxy Noe 3 and it evidently has a decent DAC, though I do find that the output seems a little bit low but that might be a setting I am missing on the phone. My question is, would it be worth it to get the E18 solely for the amp, or would it also help with sound quality, not that I am complaining with the stock phone?
> 
> Thanks


 
 If all you need is an amp, get the FiiO E12 as it is a better amp than what comes with the E18. You might want to be really sure about the quality of the DAC in the Note 3 before you start buying stuff.


----------



## Solrighal

I'm in the same position as fuzzy chaos. I'm generally happy with the sound driving my V-Moda M-100's but am intrigued to find out just what is possible. How would we find out what kind of DAC is in the phone and whether it would be better to bypass it with a separate DAC or just amplify the existing one?


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> I'm in the same position as fuzzy chaos. I'm generally happy with the sound driving my V-Moda M-100's but am intrigued to find out just what is possible. How would we find out what kind of DAC is in the phone and whether it would be better to bypass it with a separate DAC or just amplify the existing one?


 
 That's going to be magical. I wouldn't trust every opinion that I read. You might try for a consensus of opinions, but IMO that's risky as well. I think to truly benefit from a better DAC you might need to upgrade the cans, unless the DAC in your device sucks.
 If possible, try to go to a store that has stuff that you can try with your cans and listen for yourself.


----------



## Solrighal

As far as I'm aware there are two versions of the Note 3. The North American and Asian version which has an Exynos CPU and a Wolfson DAC. Then there is the European version which comes with the more powerful Snapdragon CPU but an unspecified DAC. 

There are no shops within 60 miles of me who would even know what a DAC is unfortunately so I guess I'm just going to have to take a punt on Amazon. The E18 would seem to be made for the Note 3.


----------



## fuzzychaos

solrighal said:


> As far as I'm aware there are two versions of the Note 3. The North American and Asian version which has an Exynos CPU and a Wolfson DAC. Then there is the European version which comes with the more powerful Snapdragon CPU but an unspecified DAC.
> 
> There are no shops within 60 miles of me who would even know what a DAC is unfortunately so I guess I'm just going to have to take a punt on Amazon. The E18 would seem to be made for the Note 3.


 
 In the USA here and I just checked mine with CPU-Z and it has the Snapdragon CPU, not sure of the DAC though. It sounds pretty good with the files I have on it through the Westone 4r's I just got a week ago, and none are high resolution, just standard FLAC. The Westones are really nice, but I think I may have to go back to over the ear cans, have not adjusted to them yet.


----------



## fuzzychaos

stand said:


> If all you need is an amp, get the FiiO E12 as it is a better amp than what comes with the E18. You might want to be really sure about the quality of the DAC in the Note 3 before you start buying stuff.


 
  
 Cool. I'll check it out. We have a local place, Parts Express, that carries the e12 and some of the other Fiio products, though not the e18 yet.


----------



## awayeah

fuzzychaos said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker, first time poster. I just got a Galaxy Noe 3 and it evidently has a decent DAC, though I do find that the output seems a little bit low but that might be a setting I am missing on the phone. My question is, would it be worth it to get the E18 solely for the amp, or would it also help with sound quality, not that I am complaining with the stock phone?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Here are the audio test results from Note 3 with Qualcomm SoC:
  

*Test**Frequency response**Noise level**Dynamic range**THD**IMD + Noise**Stereo crosstalk**Samsung Galaxy Note 3*+0.02, -0.07-96.592.80.00350.0099-96.3*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (headphones attached)*+0.01, -0.09-96.292.70.0170.017-62.1
  
 From gsmarena.com
  
 First part is with external amp, so this is the important part in your case.
 As far as tests go there is no better smartphone than Galaxy Note 3 in audio department. There are louder though.
 I only have the E18 and I'm very satisfied.
 But general opinion is that E12 as amp is slightly better.
  
 Hope that'll help


----------



## fuzzychaos

awayeah said:


> Here are the audio test results from Note 3 with Qualcomm SoC:
> 
> 
> *Test**Frequency response**Noise level**Dynamic range**THD**IMD + Noise**Stereo crosstalk**Samsung Galaxy Note 3*+0.02, -0.07-96.592.80.00350.0099-96.3*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (headphones attached)*+0.01, -0.09-96.292.70.0170.017-62.1
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info. Are you using the e18 as just an amp, or I guess I mean are you using USB OTG and how is that working if you are.


----------



## awayeah

I have HTC One - it has very similiar if not the same DAC but with built-in amp. So I didn't try E18 as amp. I can try though and give you some impressions. As DAC/Amp combo it works great. No problem with USB OTG whatsoever.


----------



## fuzzychaos

awayeah said:


> I have HTC One - it has very similiar if not the same DAC but with built-in amp. So I didn't try E18 as amp. I can try though and give you some impressions. As DAC/Amp combo it works great. No problem with USB OTG whatsoever.


 
 Sure, sounds good. Let me know your impressions.


----------



## awayeah

OK. I turned off the built-in amp in HTC One (I think...) and I listened to several tracks (one 24/96 and several 320kbit). I can tell you that those DACs are very similiar - differences are small. At first I thought that E18 DAC has better bass response but then on different track I liked bass better on Qualcomm DAC (keeping in mind that the differences were really really small). Same thing with highs. Mids are around the same. There is no hiss or distortions on any of them.
 I used my most neutral IEMs with totally flat response (Musical Fidelity EB50).
 Either way you should be satisfied.
 I bought E18 because I also use it with my laptop. Price was marginally higher than E12 but given my situation usability was better.
 If you planning on using it only with smartphone - probably E12 is going to be a better choice.


----------



## fuzzychaos

awayeah said:


> OK. I turned off the built-in amp in HTC One (I think...) and I listened to several tracks (one 24/96 and several 320kbit). I can tell you that those DACs are very similiar - differences are small. At first I thought that E18 DAC has better bass response but then on different track I liked bass better on Qualcomm DAC (keeping in mind that the differences were really really small). Same thing with highs. Mids are around the same. There is no hiss or distortions on any of them.
> I used my most neutral IEMs with totally flat response (Musical Fidelity EB50).
> Either way you should be satisfied.
> I bought E18 because I also use it with my laptop. Price was marginally higher than E12 but given my situation usability was better.
> If you planning on using it only with smartphone - probably E12 is going to be a better choice.


 
 Cool. Thanks for the update, I'll grab one of the e12's this weekend and give it a go.


----------



## GavThomson

HI All,
  
 I have the E18 and the HTC One.  I've got the HTC One plugged into the E18 via the USB OTG and the E18 in Phone In mode, however it does not want to play flac files stored on my phone, mp3s are fine.   I've tried the stock player, Google Music and Media Monkey...all say unable to play this file.
  
 On my laptop it works fine using media monkey.
  
 Am I doing something wrong?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Solrighal

fuzzychaos said:


> Cool. Thanks for the update, I'll grab one of the e12's this weekend and give it a go.




I also have a Note 3 and am seriously considering ordering an E12 right now. Only thing that worries me is that my European Note 3 I supposed to have an inferior DAC. I should still hear an improvement though. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kdub

I might be wrong on this but the E12 sound signature is more traditional Fiio that is more warmer and more laid back. The E18 is Fiio's new sound character being more transparent and neutral. I think this is the new direction as I've heard rumors E17K will be same sound characteristics. It all depends what you prefer. Me personally I like more neutral and transparent with no coloration as possible.


----------



## StanD

gavthomson said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have the E18 and the HTC One.  I've got the HTC One plugged into the E18 via the USB OTG and the E18 in Phone In mode, however it does not want to play flac files stored on my phone, mp3s are fine.   I've tried the stock player, Google Music and Media Monkey...all say unable to play this file.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe you need an app on the phone that can play flac files. Like NeutronMP.
http://neutronmp.com/


----------



## fuzzychaos

kdub said:


> I might be wrong on this but the E12 sound signature is more traditional Fiio that is more warmer and more laid back. The E18 is Fiio's new sound character being more transparent and neutral. I think this is the new direction as I've heard rumors E17K will be same sound characteristics. It all depends what you prefer. Me personally I like more neutral and transparent with no coloration as possible.


 
 I'd like to hear the e18 aand the e17 side by side. So far my local place only has the e17, they did say they will likely get the e18 soon.


----------



## kdub

fuzzychaos said:


> I'd like to hear the e18 aand the e17 side by side. So far my local place only has the e17, they did say they will likely get the e18 soon.




I bought the E07K first (similar sound to E17) but felt it was too warm sounding and not transparent for me. Lost the highs that were clearly in the song recordings. So E18 perfect alternative. What I really want is Cypher Labs Theorem 720 but it's $799 vs $160 so happy for price value.


----------



## TsukiNick

Anyone else getting problems with the usb connection to the FiiO E18? My phone will just duaconnect if the cable moves a bit

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## StanD

tsukinick said:


> Anyone else getting problems with the usb connection to the FiiO E18? My phone will just duaconnect if the cable moves a bit
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


 
 Maybe the OTG cable has a defective connector? Try another, didn't your E18 come with two such cables? It could also be the connector on the phone, hopefully not.


----------



## wquiles

I want to buy a Fiio E18.  Has the Fiio E18 been updated since it was launch?  If yes, how do I know if it is the latest?
  
 Will


----------



## TsukiNick

wquiles said:


> I want to buy a Fiio E18.  Has the Fiio E18 been updated since it was launch?  If yes, how do I know if it is the latest?
> 
> Will


 
 They made a new E18 revision that can charge device while playing I believe.


----------



## fuzzychaos

I was under the impression that the end could play or charge, but not at the same time.


----------



## awayeah

gavthomson said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have the E18 and the HTC One.  I've got the HTC One plugged into the E18 via the USB OTG and the E18 in Phone In mode, however it does not want to play flac files stored on my phone, mp3s are fine.   I've tried the stock player, Google Music and Media Monkey...all say unable to play this file.
> 
> ...


 
  


stand said:


> Maybe you need an app on the phone that can play flac files. Like NeutronMP.
> http://neutronmp.com/


 
 I just tried playing FLAC via stock player in HTC One and it works fine (even FLAC 24/96). But when playing it via USB OTG it don't. You should definitely try other players. Neutron or PowerAmp - I read in one of reviews that Neutron has some issues with E18 (I didn't try it myself). I'm using PowerAmp and it works great.


----------



## awayeah

fuzzychaos said:


> I was under the impression that the end could play or charge, but not at the same time.


 
 There's a E18 Rev.B (sent out after Dec 20th, 2013).
 Before you could either use DAC or charge battery without using DAC.
 In Rev. B there are 3 options.
 Using DAC without charging.
 Using DAC and charging (only on computer).
 Using E18 as external battery (no DAC).


----------



## awayeah

solrighal said:


> I also have a Note 3 and am seriously considering ordering an E12 right now. Only thing that worries me is that my European Note 3 I supposed to have an inferior DAC. I should still hear an improvement though. Decisions, decisions.


 
 Ok. Once and for all.
 While there are 2 different DACs the differences are negligible.
 Just because one uses Wolfson and second uses Qualcomm doesn't mean that one is superior to other.
  
 Here is the comparison:
  

*Test**Frequency response**Noise level**Dynamic range**THD**IMD + Noise**Stereo crosstalk**Samsung I9500 Galaxy S4 (Wolfson with ext. amp)*+0.03, -0.04-94.593.40.00360.016-93.0*Samsung I9500 Galaxy S4 (**Wolfson with **headphones attached - without ext. amp)*+0.03, -0.02-93.092.90.00840.062-77.5*Samsung I9505 Galaxy S4 (Qualcomm **with ext. amp**)*+0.03, -0.08-95.993.20.00300.0092-96.4*Samsung I9505 Galaxy S4 (**Qualcomm **with **headphones attached** - without ext. amp**)*+0.03, -0.08-96.093.30.00310.089-95.5
 
 from: gsmarena.com
  
 As you can see Wolfson is actually slightly worse, especially in stereo crosstalk. Wolfson is however slightly louder.
 Note 3 uses the same Wolfson's DAC and the Qualcomm's is slightly altered (higher max. volume while a bit worse crosstalk without ext. amp).
  

*Test**Frequency response**Noise level**Dynamic range**THD**IMD + Noise**Stereo crosstalk**Samsung Galaxy Note 3 **(Qualcomm **with ext. amp**)*+0.02, -0.07-96.592.80.00350.0099-96.3*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 **(**Qualcomm **with **headphones attached** - without ext. amp**)*+0.01, -0.09-96.292.70.0170.017 -62.1
  
  

  
 from: gsmarena.com
 Note that the differences between S4 and Note 3 are caused because of Note 3 is lauder. At the same volume level they should perform equally. Tests are done on maximum volume level.
  
  
 In the end, no matter what version you have it will perform superbly with external amp.


----------



## carpler

awayeah said:


> I just tried playing FLAC via stock player in HTC One and it works fine (even FLAC 24/96). But when playing it via USB OTG it don't. You should definitely try other players. Neutron or PowerAmp - I read in one of reviews that Neutron has some issues with E18 (I didn't try it myself). I'm using PowerAmp and it works great.


 
  
 There also some other great player on Play Store also free.
 Take a look at DeaDBeeF Player on Play Store: is free (with some ads, or without ads with a little fee) and got great features...


----------



## StanD

> Originally Posted by *StanD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The issue with Neutron was fixed long ago. Neutron works fine for me using a US GS3 and an E18.


----------



## fuzzychaos

awayeah said:


> There's a E18 Rev.B (sent out after Dec 20th, 2013).
> Before you could either use DAC or charge battery without using DAC.
> In Rev. B there are 3 options.
> Using DAC without charging.
> ...


 
 Thanks! That is good to know. The charging ability of the E18 is a cool feature and could be the tipping point for me buying one.


----------



## wquiles

fuzzychaos said:


> The charging ability of the E18 is a cool feature and could be the tipping point for me buying one.


 
 +1
  
 That was the tipping point for me as well.  I am just now waiting for pay day to order mine.


----------



## GavThomson

Cheers All,
  
 PowerAmp does indeed play FLACs over OTG, it's quite odd that the stock and a few others play FLACs but not through OTG......anyway....Solved!
  
 Regards


----------



## thekash

fuzzychaos said:


> I was under the impression that the end could oray or charge, but not at the same time.




Mine does that sometimes if I set it to charge then switch out to dac, never could figure out of that was a glitch or something programed like that. I have however had to restart my note 3 cause it wouldn't recognize the connected charger.


----------



## bfielder

Just ordered my E18 today.  Hoping it's as good as most say it is.  Will be using it with my Galaxy S4 and also with my laptop as well.  Just recently purchased some Etymotic HF2's as my very first IEM so i'm excited for the E18 to show up on Tuesday.


----------



## Solrighal

hi folks. Here's where I am. I'm currently using a Note 3 (on the 3 network in UK) and listening to FLAC files through V-Moda M100 headphones. I love the sound so far and was about to pull the trigger on a Fiio E12 amp. I then got advice saying I'd experience a bigger improvement going for the E18 and that certainly makes a lot of sense.

So, I've been reading this thread and am currently about half-way through it and my brain's about to explode! Can anyone tell me, definitively, whether the E18 will work with my setup? I prefer to use Neutron btw. My note 3 is running 4.3 firmware.

Thank you.


----------



## kayza

solrighal said:


> hi folks. Here's where I am. I'm currently using a Note 3 (on the 3 network in UK) and listening to FLAC files through V-Moda M100 headphones. I love the sound so far and was about to pull the trigger on a Fiio E12 amp. I then got advice saying I'd experience a bigger improvement going for the E18 and that certainly makes a lot of sense.
> 
> So, I've been reading this thread and am currently about half-way through it and my brain's about to explode! Can anyone tell me, definitively, whether the E18 will work with my setup? I prefer to use Neutron btw. My note 3 is running 4.3 firmware.
> 
> Thank you.



I have a Verizon Note 3, and am not the greatest fan of its built in dac. Not sure if you have the same or not. I have the quad core version.
That said, I have an e18, e12, and others. My favorite setup from my note 3 is usb out to HRT microstreamer to e12 to my sennheiser hd700. I use the E18 on the go as it is quicker and less bulky, but the EMI(interference) when rubber banding it to the back of the phone drives me nuts. It happens as the songs near an end, so either during read/write processing, or during network streaming the next song. I'm not sure. Either way, that only happens with the E18 and not my hrt. Which is a BIG oversight/fault of fiio for not shielding or otherwise preventing this from happening when planning to market the e18 for phones.

I definitely do notice a sound improvement when using either of those dacs compared to the phones dac. So I would definitely get an external dac and plug in to usb otg. The great thing is that both of my dacs listed above work 100% with the music apps I've tried: stock, Google play music, neutron, poweramp, usb audio player pro.

Also, skip along the thread to about October's posts and read from there. There is all kinds of speculation and rumors prior to that that will make your brain hurt. There is also lots of talk about EMI, reviews, and phone compatibility once the product was released. So from October on will be your most informative reading.


----------



## Solrighal

Thanks for the advice. I want this to be as portable as possible which was why I originally started out looking at the E12 amp. But then the E18 came out,was pretty much the same size and near as damn it the same price too. It should be a no-brainer.and then I started to look into it a bit more and people were complaining about all sorts of things like the DAC section sounded cold, the amp was weak, interference when it was being used for it's specifically intended purpose and incompatibility problems with various versions of android.

I think I'm just going to go for the E12 to be honest. It potentially won't give me quite such a boost in sound quality as the E18 might but I know it'll work.


----------



## mamitasu

Neutron player + E18 + FXZ100. Golden. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaolin95

I am receiving the E18 on Wednesday to compare to my E11 and also the E17 which I am also getting on Wednesday...its going to be a FUN day!


----------



## bfielder

Just ordered an E18 Saturday.  It will be arriving tomorrow.  Pretty excited.


----------



## Coq de Combat

shaolin95 said:


> I am receiving the E18 on Wednesday to compare to my E11 and also the E17 which I am also getting on Wednesday...its going to be a FUN day!


 
 I have the E18, had the E11 and was about to order the E17 -- guess if I'm interested in hearing your opinion. As for headphones to test with, have fun with that Sony of yours.


----------



## shaolin95

I will for sure post  about it  and indeed the Sony is actually the one I use the most but I do plan to try with all of them just in case.


----------



## Trenne

Got my e18 yesterday. Nice little unit. Larger soundstage and more details compared to the onboard dac of my Lg g2. But one little problem showed up. I can't turn of the screen with the power button while playing music. Not a big problem as I can double tap the screen to turn it off. Other than that we're getting along just fine.


----------



## fuzzychaos

shaolin95 said:


> I will for sure post  about it  and indeed the Sony is actually the one I use the most but I do plan to try with all of them just in case.


 
 Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## mamitasu

trenne said:


> Got my e18 yesterday. Nice little unit. Larger soundstage and more details compared to the onboard dac of my Lg g2. But one little problem showed up. I can't turn of the screen with the power button while playing music. Not a big problem as I can double tap the screen to turn it off. Other than that we're getting along just fine.




I got the same problem, lower and increase the volume, thereafter you can use your power button to off the screen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenne

Thanks for the info ^


----------



## ClausWien

gavinfabl said:


> I have a Samsung Note 3. First impressions of the E18 is that it triggered on my Note 3 a emergency assistance . This sent out several MMS with photos from the front and rear cameras and my gps location with a Google Maps links to 3 people setup.
> 
> Everyone wondered what was up with my unshaven face and plate of biscuits lol
> 
> So if you have a Note 3 when you use this turn of emergency assistance in the settings. ...


 
  

 Exactly the same problem here on a Samsung Galaxy S4!! Apart from the unshaven face and the biscuits 
  
 The problem is that i "have" to use the emergeny assistance, so i hope an FW update will come sometimes...btw using Rev. B and Android 4.3


----------



## fuzzychaos

clauswien said:


> Exactly the same problem here on a Samsung Galaxy S4!! Apart from the unshaven face and the biscuits
> 
> The problem is that i "have" to use the emergeny assistance, so i hope an FW update will come sometimes...btw using Rev. B and Android 4.3


 
 Holy crap...I'll remind myself to turn that off if need be, or at least, make myself presentable before I hook it up.


----------



## thekash

solrighal said:


> Thanks for the advice. I want this to be as portable as possible which was why I originally started out looking at the E12 amp. But then the E18 came out,was pretty much the same size and near as damn it the same price too. It should be a no-brainer.and then I started to look into it a bit more and people were complaining about all sorts of things like the DAC section sounded cold, the amp was weak, interference when it was being used for it's specifically intended purpose and incompatibility problems with various versions of android.
> 
> I think I'm just going to go for the E12 to be honest. It potentially won't give me quite such a boost in sound quality as the E18 might but I know it'll work.


 
 I've been using my E18 with the MotoX, Note 3 and macbook retina without any major issues at all. Nothing dramatic and nothing that cannot be fixed with a little quick restart of the phone. You have to realize that only people who have issues will post generally, no-one comes here to say "OH MINE IS PERFECT, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY!". I still go by this, if you have a solid DAC or plan to get one to use exclusively then the E12 is your bet. If you want to use the DAC mobile/laptop wise then E18 is your best bet. What you forgetting is that the the E12 connects via 3.5mm jack not USB so there's no issues, you can connect the E18 via the 3.5mm jack as well and not have to worry about any of the issues people are saying they are having either. Buy from a place you can return the device to, and order both if you can. Try it for yourself and see which one suits you best.
  
 - Kash


----------



## Solrighal

I'm going to wait for the E18 to come back in to stock on Amazon and buy it then. March 18th they're saying. I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> I'm going to wait for the E18 to come back in to stock on Amazon and buy it then. March 18th they're saying. I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


 
 It works well with an Android devince and Neutron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is your Android device on the E18 happy list and can run USB Audio without any special apps like USBAPP?


----------



## Superdrag81

thekash said:


> I've been using my E18 with the MotoX, Note 3 and macbook retina without any major issues at all. Nothing dramatic and nothing that cannot be fixed with a little quick restart of the phone. You have to realize that only people who have issues will post generally, no-one comes here to say "OH MINE IS PERFECT, THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY!". I still go by this, if you have a solid DAC or plan to get one to use exclusively then the E12 is your bet. If you want to use the DAC mobile/laptop wise then E18 is your best bet. What you forgetting is that the the E12 connects via 3.5mm jack not USB so there's no issues, you can connect the E18 via the 3.5mm jack as well and not have to worry about any of the issues people are saying they are having either. Buy from a place you can return the device to, and order both if you can. Try it for yourself and see which one suits you best.
> 
> - Kash


 
 Very good post!  Think i'm finally going to pull the trigger, on the e18..looking forward to it.


----------



## shaolin95

Mine was just left by my door...and still 5 hours before I go home...so sad! :/


----------



## Solrighal

stand said:


> It works well with an Android devince and Neutron.    Is your Android device on the E18 happy list and can run USB Audio without any special apps like USBAPP?




It's a Note 3 so I would assume it's compatible.


----------



## Solrighal

shaolin95 said:


> Mine was just left by my door...and still 5 hours before I go home...so sad! :/




Where do you live again? Exactly?


----------



## shaolin95

solrighal said:


> Where do you live again? Exactly?


 
 Venezuela


----------



## Solrighal

That really couldn't be much further away from Scotland lol.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> It's a Note 3 so I would assume it's compatible.



I believe it is. There's a thread on USB DACs and Android compatability which covers that. You can download a file from there listing what's compatible with the Note 3.


----------



## wquiles

solrighal said:


> I'm going to wait for the E18 to come back in to stock on Amazon and buy it then. March 18th they're saying. I can't seem to find it anywhere else.


 
 You can buy it right now (and free shipping in the USA) from here:
http://www.headphone.com/headphone-amps/fiio-e18-kunlun.php
  
 Perhaps you can contact them to find out shipping to you?


----------



## bfielder

I got my E18 earlier this week and so far I must say that I love it.  Had been just plugging my IEM's into my phone and laptop, and it sounded fine, but the E18 makes a world of difference.  Worth every penny to me.


----------



## thekash

What headphones are you guys using with the e18, just curious. I've been using the momentum on ear, se535, grado 60, and Harmon Kardon NC. Looking at the p7, hp50, k545, k551... need top decide on a good closed back over ear headphone


----------



## marc0vca

thekash said:


> What headphones are you guys using with the e18, just curious. I've been using the momentum on ear, se535, grado 60, and Harmon Kardon NC. Looking at the p7, hp50, k545, k551... need top decide on a good closed back over ear headphone


 
 Use SE215. Think much bass for me . iBasso D6 sound balanced with SE215.
 SE535 soud good? I read that 535 is bright. How bass on 535 with E18?


----------



## Solrighal

wquiles said:


> You can buy it right now (and free shipping in the USA) from here:
> http://www.headphone.com/headphone-amps/fiio-e18-kunlun.php
> 
> Perhaps you can contact them to find out shipping to you?




Thanks for the link. It's actually available in Scotland too but not from what I would call a reputable supplier. My preferred supplier won't have them in stock until the 8th of this month. I can wait. Thanks again though.


----------



## Solrighal

thekash said:


> What headphones are you guys using with the e18, just curious. I've been using the momentum on ear, se535, grado 60, and Harmon Kardon NC. Looking at the p7, hp50, k545, k551... need top decide on a good closed back over ear headphone




I haven't even got my E18 yet but when it arrives I intend to use it mainly with my V-Moda M100's. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm impressed with the V-Moda's straight out of my phone right now so I can only imagine things will improve.


----------



## Trenne

Just realised that the e18 works great with my Asus tf101 using Usb audio player. Perfect for the bedroom. Got a external harddrive connected to the tablet loaded with flac albums. Then the e18 and my Momentums. No need to buy a laptop for the bedroom now. But still need to connect to the phone if I want to listen to spotify.


----------



## wquiles

Just ordered my e18 - plan on using it with my Samsung S3


----------



## thekash

marc0vca said:


> Use SE215. Think much bass for me . iBasso D6 sound balanced with SE215.
> SE535 soud good? I read that 535 is bright. How bass on 535 with E18?




To be honest my se535 wouldn't be the best to generalize the se535 performance. I've done the brown dampener mod and upgraded to silver adl cables so they out perform otb se535 even the ltd by a long shot. That said with my setup of the se535 and the e18 they are the clearest headphones with the most precise bass I've ever heard. The vocals are excellant, base extremely tight but very veery present (better than my momentums, which I ended up getting rid of) yet not overpowering and the highs are almost on par with my grados which is saying a lot. The only gripe I have and why I'm looking for closed back over ears which seems I will never find, is that putting them on and taking them off is a lot of work, for office or daytime use I get bothered by people quite a bit so need something easier to put on and take off. Overall for in-ear I don't think I could've asked for better, especially since they've been going strong now for almost 4yrs... otb i do remember them being quite bright and fatiguing, but they sound much better now...


----------



## Druphis

I picked up the E18 about three weeks ago when it was still available through Amazon. So far I love it. I use it mainly as a portable DAC/AMP for my Note 2 although it works great with the PC too. 
  
 I have the V-Moda M-80s, TDK BA200s, and Sennheiser HD598. The E18 with bass boost really improved the BA200s for me. I love them but they just aren't much fun. The E18's bass boost fixed that for me. The HD598 really came alive with the E18. Everything I have can be driven by the phone alone but the HD598s really seem weak compared to when I am using the E18. I travel a lot so the battery function is a nice plus too.


----------



## wquiles

druphis said:


> I travel a lot so the battery function is a nice plus too.


 
 That battery function was the final feature that made me order one


----------



## thekash

wquiles said:


> That battery function was the final feature that made me order one




You'll be using them with the p7 right? Let me know how you like them, debating between the p7 and mp50 it's $100 difference but they look so much better...

Anyone notice though that when you use charge function the indicator goes lower than when using it as dac?


----------



## wquiles

thekash said:


> You'll be using them with the p7 right? Let me know how you like them, debating between the p7 and mp50 it's $100 difference but they look so much better...


 
 What is a p7?


----------



## MellonCollie

Anyone know if this is compatible with a samsung exhibit (t599)

Was about to drop some money on this.


----------



## thekash

wquiles said:


> What is a p7?




The headphones in your display pic, didn't realize it was a generic


----------



## bfielder

thekash said:


> What headphones are you guys using with the e18, just curious. I've been using the momentum on ear, se535, grado 60, and Harmon Kardon NC. Looking at the p7, hp50, k545, k551... need top decide on a good closed back over ear headphone


 
 Etymotic HF2  I love the way they sound and for 100 bucks?  Can't beat it as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## shaolin95

Comparing the E18 PCM 1798 to the E17 wm8740 dacs, is the 1798 really that much better or is it a sum of all parts that make the E18 an upgrade over the E17?


----------



## wquiles

thekash said:


> The headphones in your display pic, didn't realize it was a generic


 
 Ahh, yes, just a generic picture I got assigned.  One of these days I will try to setup my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now-a-days when traveling I use the Bose Quiet Comfort 15 (great on planes!), and the Klipsch Image X10.  When I have extra time, I will use my custom IEM triples (SuperFreq's - out of business for many years now).


----------



## marc0vca

thekash said:


> To be honest my se535 wouldn't be the best to generalize the se535 performance. I've done the brown dampener mod and upgraded to silver adl cables so they out perform otb se535 even the ltd by a long shot. That said with my setup of the se535 and the e18 they are the clearest headphones with the most precise bass I've ever heard. The vocals are excellant, base extremely tight but very veery present (better than my momentums, which I ended up getting rid of) yet not overpowering and the highs are almost on par with my grados which is saying a lot. The only gripe I have and why I'm looking for closed back over ears which seems I will never find, is that putting them on and taking them off is a lot of work, for office or daytime use I get bothered by people quite a bit so need something easier to put on and take off. Overall for in-ear I don't think I could've asked for better, especially since they've been going strong now for almost 4yrs... otb i do remember them being quite bright and fatiguing, but they sound much better now...


 
 TNX


----------



## shaolin95

This is a large thread so it is hard to find but is everybody hearing a noise when the bass feature is turned on when connected via USB ?
 The gain does not bring it up, only when I switch it the bass on it happens.
 The E17 does not show that when I use the bass features on it.
 Regards


----------



## Druphis

I just plugged mine in to check. So far I have only used it for a DAC from my phone. I can't even get this to work for my computer. The switch is on PC IN and the the amp is turned on. When the amp is turned on, I see SPDIF Interface FiiO USB DAC-E18 as options for the sound. I have tried testing this device and it doesn't seem to work. 
  
 I don't have enough time to play with it now but if someone has ideas, please let me know. I am suddenly concerned...


----------



## Trenne

You must disable your soundcard when you enable the e18 as playback device in windows. Windows only allow one source to be active.


----------



## Druphis

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


----------



## rfs830

druphis said:


> I picked up the E18 about three weeks ago when it was still available through Amazon. So far I love it. I use it mainly as a portable DAC/AMP for my Note 2 although it works great with the PC too.
> 
> I have the V-Moda M-80s, TDK BA200s, and Sennheiser HD598. The E18 with bass boost really improved the BA200s for me. I love them but they just aren't much fun. The E18's bass boost fixed that for me. The HD598 really came alive with the E18. Everything I have can be driven by the phone alone but the HD598s really seem weak compared to when I am using the E18. I travel a lot so the battery function is a nice plus too.


 
 How do the m80s sounds?  I have those currently and was thinking of getting the e18 but some had suggested of just getting better headphones.  I have been looking at the m100s (or i will take other suggestions) but though it might be good to get and amp first.  
  
 What do you think?


----------



## carpler

I'm doing some tests with my Galaxy S3 + USB Audio Player PRO (trial) + E18.
 I've got some hi-res flac files at different sample rate.
 UAPP reports the sample rate of the file and the sample rate handled by the DAC.
  
 Here is some results:
 - file 88200 -> dac 96000
 - file 192000 -> dac 96000
  
 This is in according of the dac specifications, that is compatible with this sample rate: 32K/44.1K/48K/96K(16/24bit).
  
 My question is: who made the upsampling and downsampling? Is the DAC or the player?


----------



## shaolin95

carpler said:


> I'm doing some tests with my Galaxy S3 + USB Audio Player PRO (trial) + E18.
> I've got some hi-res flac files at different sample rate.
> UAPP reports the sample rate of the file and the sample rate handled by the DAC.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you sure that is actually true? Since the E17 is able to report the rates, with Android I always show 48 as  I dont think any of them support anything other than 48 or 44.


----------



## Druphis

rfs830 said:


> How do the m80s sounds?  I have those currently and was thinking of getting the e18 but some had suggested of just getting better headphones.  I have been looking at the m100s (or i will take other suggestions) but though it might be good to get and amp first.
> 
> What do you think?


 

I didn't find the M80s to have that much improvement. The dac likely helped the most. The M80s were my first real pair of decent headphones but I agree that before the E18 really makes a difference you will need to update your headphones.


----------



## shaolin95

Ok so guys the only single cable alternative for micro to micro for my phone and the E18 is this?
 https://hakshop.myshopify.com/cart


----------



## carpler

shaolin95 said:


> Are you sure that is actually true? Since the E17 is able to report the rates, with Android I always show 48 as  I dont think any of them support anything other than 48 or 44.


 
  
 UAPP can avoid the Android limit of 48 sample rate.
 I think that is not the player to make the up/down sample, but the chip on E18.
 Can someone confirm?


----------



## shaolin95

I will try it with my E17 today since it will show me the actual rate but I dont think it is any program that bypasses that buy a kernel or so.


----------



## shaolin95

I am happy to report that the E17 does show 24/96 when playing such files using the UAPP application! Thanks for bring that up.
  
 Sadly it has no EQ or other features and it does not look like in the near future based on my emails with the Dev so that sucks since it makes it  useless to me :/


----------



## Solrighal

I've just received my E18 in the post and it's charging right now. It'll be partnered with a Galaxy Note 3 and my V-Moda M-100 headphones.

I had forgotten I'd need to also buy a 3.5mm to RCA cable to hook it up to my Marantz amp. Used in this way it'll be taking the place of a £20 DAC I bought from Maplin's which I've never really been happy with. For the cable I went for a Nuforce Transition because I bought one of those to replace the kevlar kink-fest that V-Moda supply with their M -100's. That cable quite unexpectedly made quite a difference to the sound of the headphones. They made the bass quite a bit leaner and tighter. Which is nice.


----------



## wquiles

solrighal said:


> I've just received my E18 in the post and it's charging right now.


 
 Congrats.  According to the UPS notice I got, my E18 should arrive this afternoon


----------



## Solrighal

To you too my friend. Remember to fully charge it before use.


----------



## shaolin95

wquiles said:


> Congrats.  According to the UPS notice I got, my E18 should arrive this afternoon


 
 Sweet!
 I got the E18 our of curiosity thinking I was going to keep the E17 that I was getting the same week because of the display and treble/bass adjustments but suddenly I dont know if its my imagination but the E18 seems to have more dynamics and better instrument separation even though I was biased towards the E17 from the start.
 I wish they were both combined into one but I asked FiiO and nothing like that coming up for now. :/
 I would like to see the rate on the E18 and have the extra adjustments. The E17 can get bassier if you want to push to extremes.


----------



## Solrighal

I got quite a surprise on my first listen but on the first of my usual test albums I was disappointed. Talkie Walkie by Air is filled with details but there some I wasn't gearing as clearly as I normally would. I switched to Shawn Colvin and realised my mistake. Of course the details were still there but now the Soundstage has some depth, and those details are simply further back in that stage. And I pulled out my Shure SRH840's and they have a really wide soundstage with this amp but they're at their best with folk, acoustic and generally laid-back music. I'm still getting used to it but so far so good.

The machine itself is lovely. Very nicely put together for the price. I need a longer micro USB to micro USB though.


----------



## lukeap69

solrighal said:


> The machine itself is lovely. Very nicely put together for the price. I need a longer micro USB to micro USB though.


 
  
 It seems these are hard to find (if available at all). My solution currently is a micro USB to USB cable + USB OTG cable. It only works for me when the OTG cable is connected to the smartphone and not vice versa.


----------



## shaolin95

solrighal said:


> I got quite a surprise on my first listen but on the first of my usual test albums I was disappointed. Talkie Walkie by Air is filled with details but there some I wasn't gearing as clearly as I normally would. I switched to Shawn Colvin and realised my mistake. Of course the details were still there but now the Soundstage has some depth, and those details are simply further back in that stage. And I pulled out my Shure SRH840's and they have a really wide soundstage with this amp but they're at their best with folk, acoustic and generally laid-back music. I'm still getting used to it but so far so good.
> 
> The machine itself is lovely. Very nicely put together for the price. I need a longer micro USB to micro USB though.


 
 So far I have only found one store selling one 8" with straight connectors..nothing else.


----------



## wquiles

United arrived, safe and sound, and it works as advertised (even the buttons on the E18 work!).  Here connected to my Verizon Samsung S3, running the Neutron player, playing songs in FLAC format:


----------



## shaolin95

Oh yes, the controls to skip songs is another reason I chose the E18 over the E17. I normally have my phone on the EQ window so this way I can access things easily.


----------



## Solrighal

I'm finding the E18 + Note3 heavy enough to be considered a weapon in some countries. You certainly wouldn't go jogging with it. I hate the band's that hold the two together so I've ordered some 3M velcro-like tape which should hopefully work well. My phone is in an Otterbox Commuter case so it won't get marked and the amp feels fairly robust. 

All in all I'm enjoying it though. I like it when new equipment makes you re-examine your music collection. For instance, right now I'm listening to Dawn Penn! It's been literally years since I last gave this album a spin. 

Good vibes


----------



## Solrighal

I've just completed 5 hours solid listening via my new E18 and wow. I've always been skeptical of burn-in but with the exception of loudspeakers and cables. Well IMO the E18 benefits too. Of course after 5 hrs on the trot it could be me but I really don't think so.

There's better instrument seperation and quite a bit of depth too. Perhaps a slight improvement in width, maybe. I'm listening via closed-back cans so stage width is always going to be compromised. I'm happy with my purchase. Only thing I don't like is as I've said before, the rubber bands to hold the amp to the player/phone. 

On a separate issue - how is the new X5 likely to compare? I know it's going to be good and wonder if adding the E18 to it would create any gains. Or would we be looking at a more expensive amp to pair with the X5? Pure conjecture at this point, I know, but I've kinda got the upgrade bug again.


----------



## shaolin95

From what I have read, I think you will need to pair the X5 with the E12 if you really want to improve the amp section but that is just some reading, not personal experience so maybe I am wrong lol


----------



## Solrighal

That would make sense. Perhaps they have an E20 in the pipeline...


----------



## wquiles

solrighal said:


> I've just completed 5 hours solid listening via my new E18 and wow. I've always been skeptical of burn-in but with the exception of loudspeakers and cables. Well IMO the E18 benefits too. Of course after 5 hrs on the trot it could be me but I really don't think so.
> 
> There's better instrument seperation and quite a bit of depth too. Perhaps a slight improvement in width, maybe. I'm listening via closed-back cans so stage width is always going to be compromised. I'm happy with my purchase. Only thing I don't like is as I've said before, the rubber bands to hold the amp to the player/phone.
> 
> On a separate issue - how is the new X5 likely to compare? I know it's going to be good and wonder if adding the E18 to it would create any gains. Or would we be looking at a more expensive amp to pair with the X5? Pure conjecture at this point, I know, but I've kinda got the upgrade bug again.


 
 I have not put as much time as you have on mine, but I am impressed.  Lately I have been using either my own high-performance mini3 portable amplifier, or the Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2, but of course from the audio output from my Samsung S3.  
  
 So far testing with my Klipsch X10's, but now that I am sending the FLAC files directly to the E18, everything sounds a little clearer, the bass is punchier, and the stage sounds a little wider - like less compressed.  I briefly tested my HD-580's and although I needed the high-gain, they sounded a little better as well.  I look forward to testing some more with my SuperFreq custom IEMs later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Solrighal

Hello again.

I also bought this...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004AQFBE0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The product above is cut into two strips - one stuck to the back of the Fiio E18 and the other to the back of my Otterbox Commuter case on the Note 3. It fits fantastically well, is incredibly secure, virtually invisible and can be separated when required. It looks like ordinary Velcro but it's not. It's far tougher and more secure.

Someone else on these forums actually recommended the product but, although generally satisfied, he did say that perhaps the version he bought was just a bit too tough to separate. I took his comments into account and the product above is the strength directly below what the original poster used. He was right. This stuff is fantastic.


----------



## wquiles

solrighal said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I also bought this...
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome, thanks much.  I used my F18/Se combo last night and absolutely hated the rubber bands - no matter how much I moved/adjusted them, they seem to "always" be in the way.  I will try your suggested solution instead.
  
 Now, I could not wait, so I got my SuperFreqs custom IEM's, and hooked them to my new E18/S3 combo.  My best setup earlier was using the well-regarded iAudio 7, but there is something about the DAC & Amp combination in the E18 that makes everything a clear step above the pure analog setup I had before.  This E18/S3 combo with FLAC files is outstanding.  In fact, I felt myself hearing things that quite never heard before with the iAudio or S3 - definitely more detailed across the listening experience.  
  
 With the Klipsch X10 music sounds OK, but nothing extraordinary.  With the SuperFreqs, the E18/S3/FLAC becomes a "critical" setup, in that music that was well recorded sounds better than just generic recordings.  You can hear better separation of the instruments, and a more pinpoint image of where the microphones were for some of the recordings - some recordings do sound flat, while others sound really wide.  I have my SuperFreq's since 2009, but this is the first time I have been able to get such critical sound out of them - this is the best that they have ever sounded to me.  In fact, I still have the "upgrade itch" to get a second set of 3/4 driver IEM's, but after last night session I must admit my custom IEM's sound "pretty good" with the E18 doing both the DAC and Amplification


----------



## Solrighal

You're experience pretty much mirrors my own then. Music that's only average stays kinda average, only bigger. But music that's been recorded really well blows the bloody doors off! I'm not much of a jazz fan really but I do like Patricia Barber and her recordings are truly spectacular. I'd really like to experiment with some of the music found on sites like HD Tracks as I've never listened to anything better than FLAC. I can also highly recommend Le Phare by Yann Thiersen.

How do you find the bass boost? I rather like it when used with Neutron but then I'm not so clever using Neutron's EQ.

Yes, the rubber bands are always in the way. I've just been out for a 3 mile walk with the combo and that 3M stuff does the job superbly.


----------



## kdub

solrighal said:


> I've just completed 5 hours solid listening via my new E18 and wow. I've always been skeptical of burn-in but with the exception of loudspeakers and cables. Well IMO the E18 benefits too. Of course after 5 hrs on the trot it could be me but I really don't think so.
> 
> There's better instrument seperation and quite a bit of depth too. Perhaps a slight improvement in width, maybe. I'm listening via closed-back cans so stage width is always going to be compromised. I'm happy with my purchase. Only thing I don't like is as I've said before, the rubber bands to hold the amp to the player/phone.
> 
> On a separate issue - how is the new X5 likely to compare? I know it's going to be good and wonder if adding the E18 to it would create any gains. Or would we be looking at a more expensive amp to pair with the X5? Pure conjecture at this point, I know, but I've kinda got the upgrade bug again.


 
  
 I'm also wondering how the SQ compares between X5 vs the E18 which I'm using.  Anyone else had an audition between the two?


----------



## thekash

I actually took a different approach I purchased one of those so phone holders for the car, do sticky ones and cut it in half. Since I end up using the 18 my note 3, cowon j3, I pod classic and macbook retina I didn't want to add velcro to everything. It works really well and I don't have ugly bands or the Velcro sound to deal with... And it only cost $5


----------



## Solrighal

Aye, that sounds like an option too. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Buckster

Hi Zorrofox - do you know if the Note 3 + E18 works in Spotify please ?


----------



## Solrighal

buckster said:


> Hi Zorrofox - do you know if the Note 3 + E18 works in Spotify please ?




I don't actually. I live in the middle of nowhere with no mobile signal and very, very slow internet so I don't even think I could check for you. Is there a free version of Spotify?

*edit* - I'm downloading it now and will try to get it running. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work though, other than for the technical reasons particular to my location.

I'll tell you this though - I'm currently listening to Touch by Yello and it sounds bloody fantastic!

*edit* - Yes! It works fine. I actually had an old account I used on my iPhone before we moved to the sticks and it's still valid. Yes, plays fine mate.

*edit* - Even the physical buttons on the E18 work! Who knew?


----------



## zolom

buckster said:


> Hi Zorrofox - do you know if the Note 3 + E18 works in Spotify please ?


 

 Works for me (S4 + E18 USB DAC) with streaming: Pandora, RDIO, and various players. including the physical buttons on the E18 (forward, backward, stop/play)


----------



## Buckster

solrighal said:


> I don't actually. I live in the middle of nowhere with no mobile signal and very, very slow internet so I don't even think I could check for you. Is there a free version of Spotify?
> 
> *edit* - I'm downloading it now and will try to get it running. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work though, other than for the technical reasons particular to my location.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Zorrofox - great thanks for taking the time to check for me- much appreciated


----------



## Solrighal

My pleasure. It was an informative experiment for both of us. Thanks.


----------



## Chrispatri

Hello
 This is my first post and english is not my mother tongue, be kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Following this forum for quite some time, I picked some valuables opinions leading me to buy Hifiman DAP 601and RE 400 IEM last year. I also bought one Senn Momentum circumaural. My hifi home system is based on (old) Revox CD transport, Theta DAC, Griffon pure class A amp and ATC SCM 100 speakers (old passive version).
 Being most of the time on mobile equipment, I purchased one Fiio E18. I received it last week. On USB out of a laptop and RE 400, it's quite good (need more time for relevant opinion) but I was surprised that I had to push volume almost to max on my RE 400 (low gain) and I am not a "loud" listener (mostly jazz). 
 Problems came from my Android devices. I have a generic (chinese) smartphone with Android 4.1.2 and Nexus 10 with 4.4.2. E18 came with two short "micro USB male to micro USB male" cables which are I guess of OTG kind ?? With Neutron player on both devices, I could not get the pink light on E18. I probably do something wrong but cannot ascertain what. I don't know where selecting E18 on Android and switching on E18 does not trigger anything on both telephone and tablet.
 Thanks for any advice that could get me running on tablet and telephone.
 Patrice


----------



## thekash

Does your E18 have a 3 point selection switch or two? (should have 3, and should be set to the 2nd or middle point. Connect it using the USB to the phone then use the volume dial to turn the E18 on, as soon as you do the audio should now be redirected through the E18. Plug your headphones and play something on the Android (NOTE: make sure the volume for media control is up on your device and in Neutron i've had happen to me once on my Note 3 that the system media volume was turned off and even though i tried adjusting volume in Neutron the i couldn't hear anything).
  
 If you hear the music through the E18 with the headphones than it doesn't matter what light is showing up, pink, purple whatever its working and the DAC and Amp are functional on the E18. Mine does not ever turn pink, its more the a color you would get with Red+Blue.
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## Chrispatri

I add that the two short micro USB cables are not OTG. I connected an OTG cable that I had and I got a pink light with the Nexus 10 but no sound and still red light with smartphone 4.1.2
 No progress on my side !
  
 Patrice


----------



## Chrispatri

Thanks thekash
  
 It is a Rev B E18 (3 point switch) and it operates with my laptop on "PC in" and I put switch on "phone in" for my tablet and phone. When switching on E18 connected to my tablet, it gets recognized, proposing launching of Nexus media importer, which I decline. Starting playing music with Neutron, sound is coming through tablet speakers and not trough E18 and headphones. On the phone, sound is also coming from the device.
 Lost
 Patrice


----------



## thekash

Both the MicroUSB to MicroUSB cables you received with your E18 don't work? Not sure what you mean by they are not OTG. If your phone and tablet use microUSB then the OTG cables included with the E18 should work. Any cable that functions to NOT connect your device to a computer is considered an OTG cable. There is no specific OTG cable. 
  
 Read through the longer E18 thread and see if there are any settings for audio preference i would try the E18 with a computer first to confirm its working and audio can be heard, once you establish that at least you know the problem is with your devices and not the E18.


----------



## Solrighal

Those two identical cables? They are OTG, definitely. Attach it to the amp end first, make sure your phone screen is on and as soon as you connect the other end to the phone it will display "USB connector connected" at the top of the screen. Then switch the amp on by turning the volume control as 'thekash " says above. The amp indicator lights should illuminate. I assume you've fully charged your E18?


----------



## thekash

The Nexus 10 does in fact support USB Audio Out as confirmed by another member. So there's no reason the E18 shouldn't work. That said i would maybe try accepting the media player at launch as that may be a trigger to change where the audio goes. Or you could Private Message that member who has the Nexus 10 in the post. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1110#post_8973836
  
 Best of luck!


----------



## Chrispatri

Retesting them, I agree, those two short cables seem to be OTG;
 E18 fully charged, switch "phone" in
 Tablet:

E18 off, connexion : nothing happens
E18 on: Nexus media importer automatic launch. Music starts automatically through Neutron and tablet speakers. Light is pink
I decline launch of media importer, nothing changes. If I accept launch of NMI, it shows a window of incompatibility with DAC Fiio E 18, that I understand as NMI is waiting for importation/streaming of media files.
 Phone

E18 off, connexion: nothing happens
E18 on: nothing happens, light remains red.
  
 Yes, good sound when connected to my laptop
  
 Investigations continue.


----------



## lukeap69

Try to install the trial version of USB Audio Player Pro. On my Nexus 7 (4.4.2) it only works with that app. Without that app, it will do as you have described.


----------



## Solrighal

I have no idea what the "media importer" stuff is all about?


----------



## Chrispatri

Nexus Media Importer is an app that plays (streaming) media files stored on USB key and connected by OTG cable. It may override other app attempting an OTG connection.
  
 lukeap69: thanks a lot. I uninstalled Nexus Media Importer to eliminate all potential sources of problem. I installed USB APP trial and yes I get sound through E18 and headphones. I will know retry Neutron without NMI and retest my phone the same way.
  
 Big leap forward.


----------



## lukeap69

You are welcome mate.
  
 I have mentioned this somewhere, but some android devices updated to Kitkat lost the ability to output sound through the USB port natively, hence 3rd party app like UAPP or UARP are required. This is the reason I reverted my LG G2 to 4.2.2 after brief excursion with 4.4.2. Quite disappointed with this really.


----------



## Solrighal

lukeap69 said:


> You are welcome mate.
> 
> I have mentioned this somewhere, but some android devices updated to Kitkat lost the ability to output sound through the USB port natively, hence 3rd party app like UAPP or UARP are required. This is the reason I reverted my LG G2 to 4.2.2 after brief excursion with 4.4.2. Quite disappointed with this really.




That does seem like an odd thing for them to do. I'm running 4.4.2 un-rooted through Neutron (and anything else too) with no problems.


----------



## Chrispatri

Retested tablet Nexus 10 (4.4.2) with Neutron and no sound through E18. I bought and installed USB APP and (as with the trial version), E18 does fine. But you have to be careful about your procedure: USB APP stopped, connection, E18 switch on and USB APP launch.
  
 On the contrary, no progress on my Android phone (4.1.2). USB APP is not more working than Neutron; no connection (Nexus Media Importer already removed), E18 is not recognized.


----------



## Solrighal

I'm sorry mate but I'm out of ideas. Many people here know much more than I do though so don't worry.


----------



## lukeap69

Well I am using and have access to few android devices. LG G2 KitKat does not work natively. The same with Nexus 7. I have both 2012 and 2013 versions. HTC One KitKat works like a charm. So yeah, it's odd.


----------



## Solrighal

I've got a Samsung GN3 so it would seem to be an LG issue or perhaps your carrier. I'm on the 3 network in Scotland.


----------



## lukeap69

Nexus 7's are not made by LG. I have both versions (2012 & 2013). So I wouldn't say it is an LG issue. Perhaps Samsung and HTC had included modifications to the stock ROM that's why USB audio output is working natively. Kudos to them!


----------



## Chrispatri

Nexus 10 is Asus if I am not mistaken ? And no native support as well.


----------



## Solrighal

I wasn't trying to have a pop at LG, I was just trying to figure why the OTG function isn't universal.

Isn't Nexus made by Google? That means pure Android if I'm not mistaken. That means it's possible that OTG USB is a manufacturer add-on. I have no idea why LG & HTC would choose to exclude it. 

Have you tried going on phone forums rather than headphones and investigating there?


----------



## lukeap69

Nexus 10 is made by Samsung.
  
 Nexus 7's are made by ASUS.
  
 Correct, Nexuses or Nexi (don't know the plural form of Nexus) are running pure Android.


----------



## dikkiedirk

So sad all this trouble. Why is every brand different. And even every Android version. There really should be a basic Android with basic functionality, including audio over USB. And not capped at 44 or 48kHz. So the phone doesn't have to do the task of resampling.
  
 If the phone hard and software doesn't adhere to this is shouldn't be called an Android phone. But I guess that is wishfull thinking.


----------



## Trenne

Anyone who knows where to get new micro to micro usb otg cables for the e18? The included ones are both broken


----------



## shaolin95

trenne said:


> Anyone who knows where to get new micro to micro usb otg cables for the e18? The included ones are both broken


 
 Well, I ordered this one for mine:
 https://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg


----------



## Trenne

shaolin95 said:


> Well, I ordered this one for mine:
> https://hakshop.myshopify.com/products/micro-to-micro-otg



Thanks, but takes 3-4 weeks for international delivery. I live in Sweden so within EU would be nice. But if I cant find one elsewhere I'll order that one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shaolin95

Sorry. I have been contacting many companies about such cable but none is showing interest. I am like , there is a lot of people going with amps that can use them...so you think you have a better chance selling cables that EVERYONE else sells compared to one that nobody else does even if the market is smaller?
 Oh well.


----------



## Solrighal

I just went on eBay there, quite confident I'd find a cable and there's none! Nobody sells what we are all relying on. That, frankly, is Crap.


----------



## thekash

Dx.com, I picked the 2 of the cheapest microUSB cables cut them, soldiered them together and they work perfect, cost me a grand total of $3.25 shipped. Unfortunately it took 3 weeks for the cables to get here, so suggest you make a few as backups before starting, also you can get angled MicroUSB cables so it sits a little better. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Solrighal

Or for slightly more than $3.25 you could buy this...

http://www.aloaudio.com/copper-22-balanced

I know it's expensive but it's supposed to be good. I've thought about it myself.


----------



## shaolin95

I am pretty sure you are kidding...or at least I hope so cause wow...talk about snake oil..this industry never ceases to amaze!


----------



## Solrighal

I'd buy that cable if it made a sonic difference and I could afford it. I don't know how it sounds though and I know I can't afford it right now. Cables can make a difference though.


----------



## shaolin95

solrighal said:


> I'd buy that cable if it made a sonic difference and I could afford it. I don't know how it sounds though and I know I can't afford it right now. Cables can make a difference though.


 
 No the dont!
 I know a LOT better than that..I worked on the industry before for an online speakers company...we use the same bogus, magical terms to describe our products to sell them because simply put..there is people gullible enough to pay for them...not proud of it but the person buying is as guilty as the one selling.
 Sorry man, if you really think such cable can really make a difference then I got nothing else to say here...


----------



## Solrighal

I've heard cables sounding differently from one another. I'm not saying this one does. Frankly I can't see it as it's too short but not having heard it I couldn't say for sure. Are you saying all cable sounds the same?


----------



## thekash

solrighal said:


> I've heard cables sounding differently from one another. I'm not saying this one does. Frankly I can't see it as it's too short but not having heard it I couldn't say for sure. Are you saying all cable sounds the same?


 
  
 Cables undoubtedly make a difference! I just picked up the ADL Cables for my Shure SE535s for $100, and they have made a significant difference in sound quality (its also cause my original cables were 4yrs old and starting to oxidize) but they also carried an analog signal that is much easier to loose through cable. 
  
 Digital is a little different especially USB cables and such especially over such a short distance and considering its being used on portable amps and not $100,000 equipment that would actually be able to detect the minimal loss. Also because of the way USB Audio out works its a little like a two way communication stream, so if too much data is being lost it should just resend pockets of digital data to the DAC. 
  
 I'll see if i can do a make a better cable for the usb to usb and see if it makes an actual difference. Unless that cable was made of pure gold, shouldn't cost more then $10-15


----------



## tjw321

Is "balanced USB' even a thing? Looks like they picked a random audiophile sounding word to add to the description to justify the spurious extra $120.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Unless the USB cable changes the font on the 1's and the 0's, it's going to sound exactly the same. You can't "color" digital signals with analog equipment. You'd need software for that.
  
 It's all fine and dandy that you guys buy different USB cables for aesthetic or practical reasons. Just keep in mind that the DATA SIGNAL will be the exact same signal on EVERY CABLE. A great way to prove it: use the USB cable to transfer photos or to print -- if the outcome is the same, then it's the same data signal and the same goes for digital audio. It's 1's and 0's, not an analog audio signal.


----------



## thekash

Back to the E18!

Anyone else noticing the battery indicator is unreliable and all over the place? 

I had 3 light, connected it to my phone and flipped the switch to charge and it went down to two lights then 1 after like 10 min. So I took it off and it went to two. I put it on charge and it went to 1, let it charge for a bit till the third led was flashing and took it off charge and using it as line in amp and it's at 1 led.

I don't know if it's 80% or 8% charged anymore. Anyone else experiencing this or should I be asking fiio what's going on with my device?


----------



## Solrighal

tjw321 said:


> Is "balanced USB' even a thing? Looks like they picked a random audiophile sounding word to add to the description to justify the spurious extra $120.







coq de combat said:


> Unless the USB cable changes the font on the 1's and the 0's, it's going to sound exactly the same. You can't "color" digital signals with analog equipment. You'd need software for that.
> 
> It's all fine and dandy that you guys buy different USB cables for aesthetic or practical reasons. Just keep in mind that the DATA SIGNAL will be the exact same signal on EVERY CABLE. A great way to prove it: use the USB cable to transfer photos or to print -- if the outcome is the same, then it's the same data signal and the same goes for digital audio. It's 1's and 0's, not an analog audio signal.




I totally understand what you guys are saying. This is a DIGITAL cable, so yes, you are all correct. I don't believe the hype either. 1's & 0's are always going to be 1's & 0's, no matter how fancy it looks. 

My actual reason for initially looking at this cable was a need for an OTG USB cable with right angled plugs on either end, so as best to mate my Note 3 with my Fiio E18. This was all we could find which did this.


----------



## Solrighal

thekash said:


> Back to the E18!
> 
> Anyone else noticing the battery indicator is unreliable and all over the place?
> 
> ...




I'm not clear on what you're trying to achieve.

What are you trying to charge? If it's the phone then the battery in the E18 is going to run down because it is the source. If you're trying to charge the E18 then you're using the wrong port.


----------



## dikkiedirk

I pity anyone who tells me there is a difference in how a 4 inch cable "sounds". In the end this is gonna cost lots of money.
  
 But... If its in you mind.
  
 I spoke once with a HiFi aficionado who told me that his 10.000 Euros a piece speakers sounded great. I only replied with a few words "They better be".
  
  "I rather listen to great music on a mid-Fi system than to lousy music on a super-duper HiFi High-End system"
  
 Back on topic now.
  
 Can't the E18 dealer get some of those OTG cables?


----------



## thekash

solrighal said:


> I'm not clear on what you're trying to achieve.
> 
> What are you trying to charge? If it's the phone then the battery in the E18 is going to run down because it is the source. If you're trying to charge the E18 then you're using the wrong port.


 
 Sorry, yeah it was a little complicated. 
  
 I'm just wondering if anyone else sees the charge indicator fluctuate and be unrepresentative of actual charge remaining within the amp. For me it seems to either just keep all 3 leds  lit until i try and set it to charge mode (charge the phone) at which point it will dramatically drop to 1 led. or when charging the amp it self it seems to go up one led just by plugging it in. Nothing major just find myself not really knowing when i need to charge the amp, as its actually only died on me once so far.


----------



## Solrighal

I understand now. Why not make sure one evening that the amp is fully charged and your phone almost fully discharged. Ignore the lights and see how much it charges the phone. I've never used the charge function of the E18 as the battery in my Note 3 is almost as big.


----------



## Solrighal

You know those rubber bands they supply to attach your amp to your phone / player? Crap right? This is a Fiio E18 being securely attached (whilst still being removable) to my Otterbox Commuter cased Samsung GN3. The case is important for reasons I explain later on.

Here's a couple of photos to show the material I used to connect my Fiio E18 to my phone. This 'tape' is excellent. It looks like Velcro but is much stronger than that. Remember stickle bricks?

Below is a link to the precise grade of tape I bought. Someone else here bought the grade above and it was so secure it was incredibly difficult to separate the components once attached. This link is to the same tape but one grade below. It's so strong I'd have no problems trusting it with three times the weight used here. This is an Amazon link but hardware stores and builders merchants sometimes sell it too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004AQFBE0/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Just cut two strips to fit both your amp and your phone. They don't have to be millimetre perfect. These are about 4" long but this stuff is so secure 2" would be enough.



Do make sure you apply the strips right down the middle of the devices. Anything out here (even 1mm) will make you look like an incompetent ass who shouldn't be allowed near a kettle.



This photo's only here so you can see my deep Scottish tan. Cool huh?



You need to be careful at this part. You need to squeeze the two components together and the force required seems excessive. It's fine as long as make sure to spread the load right across your screen. Screen protectors are useful here. Do one end and the rest will just fall into place. If I had a third hand there would be photo of the big squeeze here. Sorry. Once the two pieces are together it will look snug and feel like one solid component. Or a bomb.



Superfluous image of sexy man things. Calm down at the back there.



Taking it apart requires a lot of force but it does come apart. I've had mines apart loads of times with no damage to anything. I'd really advise fitting a secure case to your phone. I use an Otterbox Commuter case for my phone and love it. You don't have to use an Otterbox but whatever you do use make sure it's secure and not one of those daft rubber bumper efforts. When the amp needs charged just run caseless. If you apply the tape to a bare phone it means your phone is out of action when you're charging the amp. An amp charge takes up to 4 hours.



I hope that's of some use to people. If you ****it up it's your responsibility but it works a treat and a million times better than elastic bands on a touchscreen.


----------



## Trenne

Emailed Fiio about the micro usb otg cables. Pay 5$ via paypal and they will ship two new cables. My cables lasted two weeks. Hoping I got bad ones and that the new cables last a little longer.


----------



## thekash

Any particular email or just service?


----------



## Solrighal

trenne said:


> Emailed Fiio about the micro usb otg cables. Pay 5$ via paypal and they will ship two new cables. My cables lasted two weeks. Hoping I got bad ones and that the new cables last a little longer.




So far I've only been using one of two I have but it already feels looser in both sockets. Not a good sign. 




thekash said:


> Any particular email or just service?




I'd also like to know please.


----------



## Trenne

Email was to support@fiio.net
Here is part of the reply from them.

"In need of two micro-micro USB cables, just send 5USD freight to our PayPal account (pay@fiio.com.cn) via PayPal, and provide your contact details to us, including your name, address, post code and telephone number. We would arrange the delivery right after we got your payment and information."


----------



## wquiles

trenne said:


> Email was to support@fiio.net
> Here is part of the reply from them.
> 
> "In need of two micro-micro USB cables, just send 5USD freight to our PayPal account (pay@fiio.com.cn) via PayPal, and provide your contact details to us, including your name, address, post code and telephone number. We would arrange the delivery right after we got your payment and information."


 
 Thanks for the information - good to have a few more of those cables


----------



## Solrighal

wquiles said:


> Thanks for the information - good to have a few more of those cables




+1


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

PORTABLE HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER​
All-new headphone amp tuning and longer run-time:
 the E18 can function as outboard headphone amp for mobile music enjoyment with any source,
 including all Androids, *iDevices* and DAPs.​
 ​
This is on FiiO's website and it was mentioned in this thread that the E18 didn't work with idevices. So what does this mean?

Edit: Whoops I missed the part where it said "headphone *amp*". I realize that the e18 only functions as an amp with iDevices.


----------



## shaolin95

wquiles said:


> Thanks for the information - good to have a few more of those cables


 
  FiiO is very quick to reply indeed as I needed their support and they were really helpful.


----------



## xriddler

does anyone know if the e18 works with nexus 5 kitkat 4.4.2?


----------



## Solrighal

xriddler said:


> does anyone know if the e18 works with nexus 5 kitkat 4.4.2?




I seem to recall someone earlier aging problems with Nexus devices be i'm not sure if those problems were ever sorted. Try searching through the thread.


----------



## zolom

When the volume on my E18 is around 4-5 or more, and no Analog/USB source is connected I can hear very faint tick sounds (almost once every second). This happens when I connect my SE846 to the earphones plug (not present on the line out). It is not noticable when music is palyed.
  
 Please advice.
  
 edit: Problem dissapeared after pressing the RESET button


----------



## Coq de Combat

hi-fi guy said:


> PORTABLE HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
> ​
> 
> 
> ...




The e18 works with my ipad and iphone 5s through the usb. So, not only as an amp. 

I think it's because ios 7.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

coq de combat said:


> The e18 works with my ipad and iphone 5s through the usb. So, not only as an amp.
> 
> I think it's because ios 7.


 
 Are you sure? How can you tell?


----------



## xp9433

Anybody having problems with the physical connection between mobile phone and E18?
 I have Galaxy Note 3 connected by cable supplied with the Fiio E18.
 The first supplied cable has stopped working and the second (supplied cable) looks like it is heading that way. Bending the cable for "on the go" use (with supplied band holding the two units together) seems to stress on the cable connection, with first signs being a sensitivity to any touch/movement of the connecting cable - resulting in loosing connection or music jumping to next song/track etc. just walking with it in my pocket.
 Not a happy "on the go" outcome, as that is how I use the Note3/E18 95% of the time.
 However, sound is good with units separated and laying flat on a surface - even if I don't listen that way.
 Anybody have any recommendations or solutions?
 Thanks
 Frank


----------



## Solrighal

I'm using the same gear as you are but so far I haven't had your problem. I think I will though because I've noticed recently there's definitely more play in the sockets. Someone really needs to make something with plugs at a 90deg angle. That would at least shorten the amount sticking out the bottom but it's far from ideal. ALO make such a cable (Copper 22) but it costs a fortune.

I do have a solution to the daft rubber bands covering the touchscreen. It's a couple of pages back and at least guarantees that the two hardware units are solidly linked.

It's a real shame because the GN3 itself makes for an excellent media player.

What headphones are you using? My V-Moda don't actually need the E18 for amp duty. My AKG Q701's do though.


----------



## xp9433

solrighal said:


> What headphones are you using? My V-Moda don't actually need the E18 for amp duty. My AKG Q701's do though.


 
 Zorrofax
 AKG 701 around the house and in the car, Sennheiser HD 239 walking the dog/at work, Etymotic Er4P in bed/planes/open road to keep music in/noise out
  
 SQ is important for me. So I always choose the E18 over using the Galaxy Note3 by itself. A reflection of my listening biases.
 The E18 combo gives a step up in sound quality (clarity, transparency, dynamics) and that is important to me.
 In fact I also play with High and Low Gain for each track/album to get best sound. Changing the gain setting changes absolute polarity (you have to change volume of course for each change in gain setting) and it almost always sounds better on one or the other setting (yeh crazy old audiophile - still sensitive to the muffling distortion created by wrong absolute polarity for individual recordings). By the way I don't want to get into a discussion on this forum about absolute phase/polarity, but it would possibly be interesting if you could listen for yourself, and perhaps we could compare notes by PM.
  
 Cheers
 Frank


----------



## Coq de Combat

hi-fi guy said:


> Are you sure? How can you tell?


 
 Well, USB is digital and not analog, right? The digital to analog audio conversion has to happen somewhere after the digital signal ends, right? And it works through the USB cable with a CCK/Lightning-to-camera-adapter, ergo the DAC in the E18 is used and not the one in the iDevice.
  
 Also, I believe iOS 7 opened up for digital audio output for iPhones (iPads had this already at iOS 6 I believe, I'm fairly new to iDevices myself).
  
 Either way, this works flawless for me: iPhone/iPad -> Camera Connection Kit (I have the lightning variant) -> USB cable -> E18 -> Headphones -> Ears -> Brain -> Smile on my face.


----------



## Wolfbreen

Hello to all,
I'm Italian and I'm not very good with English, I'm using Google to write, sorry ... My question is this, are holding a LG G2 I would like to update it with Kitkat, there are USB problems with our E18? Thanks


----------



## Solrighal

Hello & welcome to Head-Fi.

Go to this thread and ask the same question...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/4380_20#post_10383632


----------



## shaolin95

Has anyone found a nice carrying case for the E18? While the one included with the e17 looks nice and had the fiio branding the E18 one couldn't look cheaper or more horrible. It barely event fits through the opening!
I can't find anything better yet :/


----------



## Solrighal

A sock?


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

shaolin95 said:


> Has anyone found a nice carrying case for the E18? While the one included with the e17 looks nice and had the fiio branding the E18 one couldn't look cheaper or more horrible. It barely event fits through the opening!
> I can't find anything better yet :/


 
 You could velcro it to the back of your DAP?


----------



## Solrighal

shaolin95 said:


> Has anyone found a nice carrying case for the E18? While the one included with the e17 looks nice and had the fiio branding the E18 one couldn't look cheaper or more horrible. It barely event fits through the opening!
> I can't find anything better yet :/




Or do this, like I did. The result is awesome...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/628254/fiio-e18/1280_20#post_10359528


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

Damn. I saw that at the store the other day but didn't grab it. needed something for my E11 iPhone


----------



## Solrighal

hi-fi guy said:


> Damn. I saw that at the store the other day but didn't grab it. needed something for my E11 iPhone




It's good stuff, nothing like velcro really. When my phone and amp are connected it's rock solid. 

One important thing to note... 

This is not an original idea by me. I cannot take credit.

Way back this was recommended to me by another member who's name I cannot remember. He was clear to point out the grade of tape I've used is the correct grade. He initially used a stronger grade and it was so strong he couldn't separate the units without ripping the backing off the tape. It was he who told me to get the grade I've linked to on Amazon and I did. He was right. It's perfect. It's also cheap.

Another point to remember is that this is most effective when applied to a phone case and not the actual phone. I can leave my Otterbox Commuter at home if I'm not needing the amp and trying to look posh. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Fastener-TB3571-TB3572-25-4mm/dp/B007OXK4C0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395534961&sr=8-1&keywords=25mm+3M+Dual+Lock+Tape
  
 Is this pretty much the same stuff you mentioned? I could only find that in the uk amazon


----------



## xriddler

Sorry in advance, going to drop some noobie questions! Has anyone been able to compare the e18 to e17 and e07k? From some things i read it was mentioned that the E18 was not as good as the e17 with the dac chip change and i'm just wondering if that's slander or fact. My source will be from a nexus 5 and a 3 year old toshiba laptop >_<


----------



## ClieOS

xriddler said:


> Sorry in advance, going to drop some noobie questions! Has anyone been able to compare the e18 to e17 and e07k? From some things i read it was mentioned that the* E18 was not as good as the e17 with the dac chip change* and i'm just wondering if that's slander or fact. My source will be from a nexus 5 and a 3 year old toshiba laptop >_<


 
  
 Nonsense. Even by just the hardware spec, PCM1798 in E18 is better than WM8740 in E17.
 SNR: 123dB vs 117dB (higher is better)
 THD:  -106dB vs. -104dB (lower is better)
 (PCM1798 left; WM8740 right)
  
 By FiiO's own measurement, E18 as whole is better than E17 as well: E18 vs. E17 (click on the spec link with measurement inside).
  
 E18's headphone amp section is also a little more neutral and transparent sounding than E17 too.


----------



## Solrighal

hi-fi guy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Fastener-TB3571-TB3572-25-4mm/dp/B007OXK4C0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395534961&sr=8-1&keywords=25mm+3M+Dual+Lock+Tape
> 
> Is this pretty much the same stuff you mentioned? I could only find that in the uk amazon




No, I don't think that would work. It might but I couldn't be sure. The actual 3M product code is this - 'SJ3540 250' and doing a search for that brings up this - 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_industrial?k=Sj3540

I have no idea why they only seem to be selling it in such huge quantities though. I would think many hardware stores will sell it. Good luck.


----------



## Solrighal

xriddler said:


> Sorry in advance, going to drop some noobie questions! Has anyone been able to compare the e18 to e17 and e07k? From some things i read it was mentioned that the E18 was not as good as the e17 with the dac chip change and i'm just wondering if that's slander or fact. My source will be from a nexus 5 and a 3 year old toshiba laptop >_<




I'm no expert at this game (particularly compared to ClieOS) but he's right. Technically speaking the E18 is superior in every way. However, from what I read before I bought my E18 there's a marked difference in the sound signature between it and the E17. The E17 is supposed to sound fairly warm and so might match well in a system you felt sounded harsh or lean. The E18 on the other hand is supposed to sound kinda lean, punchy & 'fast'. 

That's how I read the differences described anyway. I went for the E18 for those & other reasons (the relatively huge battery and it's ability to charge my phone being the major one) and I'm not disappointed. It also matches up to my GN3 beautifully. It's built with Android in mind. 

Anyway, just to say that raw stats are not always a guarantee of synergy in a system. Personal taste plays a big part too. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## reiserFS

I have been wondering whether the E18 will work with a iOcean X7 or not?


----------



## Solrighal

reiserfs said:


> I have been wondering whether the E18 will work with a iOcean X7 or not?




Does this link help?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2177023&page=15


----------



## Peridot

When I first got the E18 I used it 'taped' to the back of my Note 2 phone. It worked well, but I found that movement in my pocket would occasionally cause the micro-usb to lose connection and reset whatever was playing. 
  
 I subsequently picked up a Samsung S3 to use as a dedicated music source and looked for a case to hold them both. Another forum member recommended a particular range from Amazon, which has worked very well. It's larger than necessary in width and depth so makes for a fairly large package but still fits nicely in a coat pocket. I love the versatility of the Android phone with the E18, giving me the opportunity to use Spotify, Soundcloud, Tuen-In Radio as well as stored files.


----------



## Solrighal

The OTG USB cable *is* a PITA. There's got to be a market for a phone specifically designed for us audiophiles.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote:


solrighal said:


> Does this link help?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2177023&page=15


 
 Thanks. Judging by my ROM developer, it's already enabled.


----------



## Solrighal

I was out walking today and my music kept cutting out. I came home and detached it from the phone (it's attached via some 3M velcro-like maerial) and did everything to recreate the problem and failed. I've tried to calls and still can't reproduce the problem. I have no idea what was going wrong. The phone/amp fits in a front pouch pocket and doesn't get disturbed other than to change tracks. 

I know others have had this problem and I suspect it's something to do with the USB socket since both cables are working in the house. They're very loose fitting though, I think looser than when the unit was new. 

Hmm...


----------



## xp9433

Yes, I'm struggling with connection problems as well.
  
 I suspect connections are loose because of pressure on the mini USB connections when pocketing a mobile (mine is Note 3) and E18. The "short" cable supplied gets bent tight and the weight and impact of movement (walking, bending etc.) is largely on the cable and its connections.
  
 What would be very helpful from Fiio (or another supplier) would be the availability of a "right angle" micro USB 3.0 (male) to mini USB 3.0 (male) cable. But it would need to be about 5cm longer than the standard cable supplied by Fiio with the E18.
  
 The Micro USB 3.0 connection would anchor the mobile connection (e.g. Galaxy Note 3) much more securely. The "right angle connection would take some of the "flexing" pressure off the mobile connection when in one's pocket. The extra length would allow the E18 to be lifted above the mobile slightly to get better access to the volume control.
  
 I have not been able to find any such cable available at this stage - right angle or not.
  
 Fiio can you help?
  
 Frank


----------



## Peridot

The micro-USB is a dreadful connector, but has become pretty ubiquitous.
  
 The contact strips on the male half are little thicker than a hair and, coupled with a little oxidisation over time, are bound to cause connection difficulties.
  
 I have seen reference to an earlier USB DAC (not from Fiio) that was supplied with a short right-angled cable (USB2), so someone has produced one. I don't think anyone has managed to get hold of any spares however.


----------



## xp9433

All the micro USB 3.0 cable options (right angle or other) I've seen have been terminated with a standard USB female connector, thus requiring an extra (and cumbersome) USB Male to USB mini male added.


----------



## Solrighal

It's definitely the weakest link in the chain eh? It's really annoying because, although I don't exactly 'need' the extra power, I do walk further when I use it. ALO make a nice connector called the Copper 22 but it's stupid expensive for a digital cable.


----------



## Solrighal

Look what I found...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/678952/samsung-galaxy-note-3-24-bit-192khz/480_20#post_10256627


----------



## Solrighal

I just wanted to mention that Neutron cut out on me today, when I was lying in bed. This time though it was to install an update. So far I've had no trouble. I've no idea what the update addressed though.


----------



## xriddler

Has anyone been able to compare the E18 to the audioengine D1? Looking for SQ comparison only and not the other functions as i know the E18 is more versatile but since they are the same price in Toronto just wanted to find out which would sound better.


----------



## Buckster

why do a lot of the reviews state the Fiio E18 has a PCM1795 DAC - yet spec sheets on Fiio website state PCM1798 DAC ?


----------



## ClieOS

buckster said:


> why do a lot of the reviews state the Fiio E18 has a PCM1795 DAC - yet spec sheets on Fiio website state PCM1798 DAC ?


 
  
 I think early on it was supposed to be PCM1795, but the final version is PCM1798. Besides PCM1795 supporting up to 32bit (which can't be used in E18 anyway, due to the TE7022 limitation to 24/96) while PCM1798 supporting only 24bit, the two essentially have identical spec / performance, so we are not missing anything.


----------



## JoshuaA

Hi, which version is J211A? The store couldn't tell me on the phone? Thanks


----------



## skingg

Hi, anyone tried Foobar2000 +  Wasapi component + 24bit 96Khz FLAC audio file > USB out > FiiO E18? I'm listening them with my Shure SE535 reds and I can't seem to decipher much difference between an 320kbps encoded mp3 and a HD audio file, if at all.
  
 I get the readings on the Foobar player that it is outputting the 96Khz audio but I also read that Wasapi is suppose to mute all other sounds when it is working. My discontinued Winamp player also shows it is playing the FLAC @ 96Khz but is there any way we can really know if we are getting the high fidelity audio output?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

skingg said:


> Hi, anyone tried Foobar2000 +  Wasapi component + 24bit 96Khz FLAC audio file > USB out > FiiO E18? I'm listening them with my Shure SE535 reds and I can't seem to decipher much difference between an 320kbps encoded mp3 and a HD audio file, if at all.
> 
> I get the readings on the Foobar player that it is outputting the 96Khz audio but I also read that Wasapi is suppose to mute all other sounds when it is working. My discontinued Winamp player also shows it is playing the FLAC @ 96Khz but is there any way we can really know if we are getting the high fidelity audio output?




Have you checked that 24/96 is enabled on the E18 in the driver settings?





BTW, if you're running windows 7, this hotfix from Microsoft is required to prevent audio bugbears from cropping up in the case of resampling
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2653312

An analysis of window's audio performance before and after the hotfix
http://www.indexcom.com/tech/WindowsAudioSRC/


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

If you guys are having trouble with your e18 cutting out when tethered to your android, try going into airplane mode to see if the problem isn't your phone looking for a signal and dropping power to the otg cable (which kills the E18's ability to function).


----------



## Solrighal

soundsgoodtome said:


> If you guys are having trouble with your e18 cutting out when tethered to your android, try going into airplane mode to see if the problem isn't your phone looking for a signal and dropping power to the otg cable (which kills the E18's ability to function).




That sounds like a logical possibility for some but not me unfortunately. I live in the sticks where there's zero coverage so I'm pretty much permanently in Flight Mode. It might work for others though.


----------



## Peridot

solrighal said:


> That sounds like a logical possibility for some but not me unfortunately. I live in the sticks where there's zero coverage so I'm pretty much permanently in Flight Mode. It might work for others though.


 
  
 Same with me, phone used for music playing only so doesn't have a SIM. 
  
 Postman has just this minute delivered two OTG cables ordered from Amazon marketplace with the intention of joining them together to replace the right angled adaptors I'm currently using ...
  
 ... but the supplier has sent straight ended ones rather than the right-angled ones I ordered ... arrgh


----------



## Solrighal

peridot said:


> Same with me, phone used for music playing only so doesn't have a SIM.
> 
> Postman has just this minute delivered two OTG cables ordered from Amazon marketplace with the intention of joining them together to replace the right angled adaptors I'm currently using ...
> 
> ... but the supplier has sent straight ended ones rather than the right-angled ones I ordered ... arrgh  :mad:




Got a link?


----------



## Peridot

solrighal said:


> Got a link?


 
  
 It was these ones.
  
 I was planning to cut the USB A sockets off and solder the two together.


----------



## Solrighal

peridot said:


> It was these ones.
> 
> I was planning to cut the USB A sockets off and solder the two together.




Aye, that would work. There's definitely a market for what we're looking for though.


----------



## JoshuaA

joshuaa said:


> Hi, which version is J211A? The store couldn't tell me on the phone? Thanks




Does the "A" signify 1st generation?
How can I tell if the unit is the latest model?
Thx


----------



## zolom

I ordered those 5 pins to be used with the FiiO short OTG cables http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-90-Degree-Right-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Male-to-Micro-Female-Plug-Adapters-T7-/131057882036?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## Peridot

joshuaa said:


> Does the "A" signify 1st generation?
> How can I tell if the unit is the latest model?
> Thx


 
  
 Mine is J211A and is the latest revision.
  
 I think the easiest way to identify it is the three-way switch beside the USB input socket. First generation had a two way switch while the later one has separate positions for 'phone in' and 'PC in', which provides for charging of the internal battery in the 'PC in' setting.
  
 If you're buying new, there shouldn't really be any of the first generation models still around.


----------



## Peridot

zolom said:


> I ordered those 5 pins to be used with the FiiO short OTG cables http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-90-Degree-Right-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Male-to-Micro-Female-Plug-Adapters-T7-/131057882036?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


 
  
 I'm using them at the moment (see pic on the previous page of this thread) and they work fine.
  
 They might no be so good if carrying the phone/amp in a pocket though as the FiiO cable will protrude quite a bit at the side.


----------



## skingg

joe bloggs said:


> Have you checked that 24/96 is enabled on the E18 in the driver settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Many thanks for the tip! Guess I've been listenting to 16bit/44.1Khz all along! I'm on Windows 8.1 by the way. I'll try running again through the FLAC audio files (some orchestra samples, Nine Inch Nails, Utada Hikaru, etc) to see if the difference would be vast.
  
 Again thank you!


----------



## thekash

you have to do anything besides select E18 from the sound menu on a mac? i can't find anything in the setup that'll change output at all...


----------



## Nebijau

Hello people. I am thinking about buying this thing, Im lover of good quality music, since my work allows me to listen music all day, and i would like to get your advice. is this thing realy worth buying if i will listen my music through moto g and RHA 750I earbuds, or are those earbuds too cheap to realy be played with FIO e18, in other words, will i not overpay for e18 and see no difference becouse of my earbuds? cheers


----------



## JoshuaA

thekash said:


> you have to do anything besides select E18 from the sound menu on a mac? i can't find anything in the setup that'll change output at all...




If it's being output via USB like my Mac Mini, I believe it's digitally neutral. I don't see anywhere else it can be manipulated unless it is EQ'd by the player we're using or a volume app like Boom. Maybe someone else can chime in.
By the way, I use Clementine player (flac/alac/320). What do you use?


----------



## Peridot

joshuaa said:


> If it's being output via USB like my Mac Mini, I believe it's digitally neutral. I don't see anywhere else it can be manipulated unless it is EQ'd by the player we're using or a volume app like Boom. Maybe someone else can chime in.
> By the way, I use Clementine player (flac/alac/320). What do you use?


 
  
  
 I know there are no system settings to be adjusted on OS X, it seems to be all down to the software.
  
 I have my music in ALAC format in iTunes. I use Amarra on top and it makes a small but noticeable improvement in output quality. I'm not entirely sure what it does differently though - I need to investigate further.


----------



## Peridot

nebijau said:


> Hello people. I am thinking about buying this thing, Im lover of good quality music, since my work allows me to listen music all day, and i would like to get your advice. is this thing realy worth buying if i will listen my music through moto g and RHA 750I earbuds, or are those earbuds too cheap to realy be played with FIO e18, in other words, will i not overpay for e18 and see no difference becouse of my earbuds? cheers


 
  
 I'm not personally familiar with the RHAs but I'd be surprised if you didn't notice a difference using the E18. At it's price, and considering its versatility, I think it's a cracking piece of kit. It's very quickly become one of my favourite audio related gadgets.


----------



## Nebijau

Yep, it should be differet, but is it woth the price, when I pay 90pounds for earbuds, 170p for phone, and now would spend 120 on AMP. I personaly never used things like this before, so its interestng, will it be just a little improvement for that much money, or its worth what I  pay for


----------



## Solrighal

nebijau said:


> Yep, it should be differet, but is it woth the price, when I pay 90pounds for earbuds, 170p for phone, and now would spend 120 on AMP. I personaly never used things like this before, so its interestng, will it be just a little improvement for that much money, or its worth what I  pay for




Would you be connecting the phone and E18 via OTG USB? If so I would expect you'll get a very noticeable change. Remember, the E18 is not just an amp. The DAC section is just as important and just as good.


----------



## Nebijau

solrighal said:


> Would you be connecting the phone and E18 via OTG USB? If so I would expect you'll get a very noticeable change. Remember, the E18 is not just an amp. The DAC section is just as important and just as good.


 
 Yes, it will be connected via OTG. hmmm. What should sound better in your opinion, phone + no amp/dac + earbuds for, lets say, 250$, or phone + amp/dac + earbuds for 150$? I already ordered E18 from amazon, should get it next week, becouse i see advantage that if I keep upgrading my headphones in future, I will need some kind of booste anyways.


----------



## Solrighal

Honestly, I don't know what would sound better. I personally would never spend $250 on IEM's but that's me. I have a Galaxy Note 3 connected to Fiio E18 via OTG USB using V-Moda M-100. The phone can push the M's very loud but they don't sound nearly as good as when I use the E18.


----------



## nevermas

Just received my E18 back from Fiio CS, works perfectly now on my HTC One 4.4.2
  
 Turns out it was a very simple error, the USB OTG cables were broken and they were replaced.


----------



## Peridot

nebijau said:


> Yep, it should be differet, but is it woth the price, when I pay 90pounds for earbuds, 170p for phone, and now would spend 120 on AMP. I personaly never used things like this before, so its interestng, will it be just a little improvement for that much money, or its worth what I  pay for


 
  
 That's an interesting question. Given that many of the common Android phones, coupled with good headphones, give decent audio performance anyway, the improvement from additional hardware will be marginal. It's the same will all audio equipment - as you move up the scale you have to spend increasing amounts of money for ever more marginal improvements. How much these are 'worth' is a purely subjective and personal measure. To most people they are worth nothing - the majority who just use the earphones provided with their music player and rip their music to 128k MP3s. Those people have a much easier life unencumbered by the pursuit of excellence 
  
 To me the improvement provided by the E18 is definitely worth the cost and inconvenience of using it - hopefully you will feel the same about yours.


----------



## shaolin95

peridot said:


> That's an interesting question. Given that many of the common Android phones, coupled with good headphones, give decent audio performance anyway, the improvement from additional hardware will be marginal. It's the same will all audio equipment - as you move up the scale you have to spend increasing amounts of money for ever more marginal improvements. How much these are 'worth' is a purely subjective and personal measure. To most people they are worth nothing - the majority who just use the earphones provided with their music player and rip their music to 128k MP3s. Those people have a much easier life unencumbered by the pursuit of excellence
> 
> To me the improvement provided by the E18 is definitely worth the cost and inconvenience of using it - hopefully you will feel the same about yours.


 
 Indeed. I did a test with my GF yesterday since  she likes some Skullcandies IEM vs the stock lame ones she got with her phone.
 Did it with the E18 as dac/amp and sony MDR-X10, Sens Momentum and the V-Moda M-100. Well, she was like I cant hear the difference...I mean, they are pretty different in sound signature specially the Sony ones. Yet, she likes her IEM as they have more bass...so I guess that is why beats are popular lol


----------



## knights

Found this... Is it safe to roll opamp as long as it has the same specs with the built-in one? Any recommended opamp? Is it also safe to change the batt to a bigger capacity (same physical size)?


----------



## ClieOS

knights said:


> Found this... Is it safe to roll opamp as long as it has the same specs with the built-in one? Any recommended opamp? Is it also safe to change the batt to a bigger capacity (same physical size)?


 
  
 Don't just swap them out as some of them are no even opamp.
  
 The only opamp that are swappable are OPA1642 and LMH6642. OPA1642 is a very highly rated opamp, so rolling it doesn't make a lot of sense. LMH6642 are used as buffer, which you definitely want to be careful when rolling since you are much more likely going to downgrade them with less powerful opamp than actually improving them. Personally, I just don't see why anyone wants to roll the opamp in E18 except those who want to make a quick bucks by claiming they have put in some "far better" opamps.
  
 As for battery - it is a good idea except that finding a Li-ion battery that is bigger in capacity while still fit inside is not going to be easy, if it is possible at all. There is also the issue of reliability since many OEM Li-ion battery claim to have bigger capacity when they are not.


----------



## darren700

Just ordered mine, cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## knights

clieos said:


> Don't just swap them out as some of them are no even opamp.
> 
> The only opamp that are swappable are OPA1642 and LMH6642. OPA1642 is a very highly rated opamp, so rolling it doesn't make a lot of sense. LMH6642 are used as buffer, which you definitely want to be careful when rolling since you are much more likely going to downgrade them with less powerful opamp than actually improving them. Personally, I just don't see why anyone wants to roll the opamp in E18 except those who want to make a quick bucks by claiming they have put in some "far better" opamps.
> 
> As for battery - it is a good idea except that finding a Li-ion battery that is bigger in capacity while still fit inside is not going to be easy, if it is possible at all. There is also the issue of reliability since many OEM Li-ion battery claim to have bigger capacity when they are not.


 
 Thanks for the response ClieOS... im just asking the possibilities


----------



## shaolin95

Is it me or does changing between the Hi and Lo gains alters the presentation slightly? It does not seem to me that just changing the volume to match lo and hi delivers the same sound. Maybe it is placebo lol


----------



## Solrighal

shaolin95 said:


> Is it me or does changing between the Hi and Lo gains alters the presentation slightly? It does not seem to me that just changing the volume to match lo and hi delivers the same sound. Maybe it is placebo lol




Polarity! That's what's changing when you switch the gain. Some people are more sensitive to this than others. I'm not the man to ask about it but I have sensed it occasionally. Some albums are mastered with a certain polarity and one particular gain has synergy with that album, irrespective of power output.


----------



## shaolin95

solrighal said:


> Polarity! That's what's changing when you switch the gain. Some people are more sensitive to this than others. I'm not the man to ask about it but I have sensed it occasionally. Some albums are mastered with a certain polarity and one particular gain has synergy with that album, irrespective of power output.


 
 Ah that explains why I prefer it for some songs and not for others instead of one setting fits all.
 Thanks!


----------



## Nick123194

I have a fiio e18 but I don't know if I should upgrade my portable dac/amp to a vamp verza?


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

Quote:


nick123194 said:


> I have a fiio e18 but I don't know if I should upgrade my portable dac/amp to a vamp verza?


 
 what's your source?


----------



## Nick123194

hi-fi guy said:


> Quote:
> what's your source?



I just ordered a pair of JVC KENWOOD HA-SZ2000 and I currently have a pair of v-modas m-100. I listen to music from my laptop and nexus 5


----------



## White Lotus

Subbed. Really keen to get one of these, and pair it with my Galaxy S4 - Especially now that 128gb Micro SD cards have been released.


----------



## White Lotus

Double post - quick question, how's the output impedance on this unit? 
  
 I'm assuming it pairs well with sensitive IEMs on low-gain mode?
  
 (The reviews say they pair well, but I'd rather hear it from the pros - you guys!)


----------



## Hi-Fi Guy

nick123194 said:


> I just ordered a pair of JVC KENWOOD HA-SZ2000 and I currently have a pair of v-modas m-100. I listen to music from my laptop and nexus 5


 
 I think you should be fine with the E18. For $600 I don't think the VAMP is worth it, though I've heard the sound is outstanding and warm.


----------



## White Lotus

Last question:
  
 Are the amp sections for the E18 and E12 the same?


----------



## ClieOS

white lotus said:


> Last question:
> 
> Are the amp sections for the E18 and E12 the same?


 
  
 Nope. They are as similar as a Ferrari to a Lamborghini.


----------



## White Lotus

clieos said:


> Nope. They are as similar as a Ferrari to a Lamborghini.


 
  
 Thanks mate!
  
 In your review, you mentioned the output impedance of the E18 is less than 1ohm. 
  
 Does this make it a pretty good match with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## Coq de Combat

I've had no problems with any of my IEMs. Guessing my klipsches are the most sensitive ones, but have a look at my profile and see if you recognize any. 

As said, works well with all of them. Also works well with my iDevices. My mind keeps telling me you have one despite you just saying sgs4.


----------



## White Lotus

coq de combat said:


> I've had no problems with any of my IEMs. Guessing my klipsches are the most sensitive ones, but have a look at my profile and see if you recognize any.
> 
> As said, works well with all of them. Also works well with my iDevices. My mind keeps telling me you have one despite you just saying sgs4.


 
  
 Thanks mate - that's a big help!
  
 And you would be correct - I'll be using it with my iPod classic in Lineout mode, as well as the SGS4 in DAC mode. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

white lotus said:


>





> Does this make it a pretty good match with sensitive IEMs?


 
  
 Sensitive IEM usually needs a few things: low hiss, good current, low gain. Low output impedance is important if it is multi-driver IEM. I'll say E18 has all that.


----------



## White Lotus

clieos said:


> Sensitive IEM usually needs a few things: low hiss, good current, low gain. Low output impedance is important if it is multi-driver IEM. I'll say E18 has all that.


 
  
 Great to know! I'll be using it with a multi driver IEM, so this is useful knowledge.
  
 I haven't had noise floor troubles with amps since my old C&C box+!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Kiss ass



Also, thanks for all the good work you do to for public knowledge. I often run into your reviews, and they are well thought out, well written, concise and accurate.   
 You are an invaluable member of the community, and I feel like you don't get the thanks you deserve often enough.
  
 So, on behalf of all of the people who have read your reviews or thoughts on products, and have subsequently made purchases based on your recommendations: Thank you!
  
 Take care!


----------



## StanD

white lotus said:


> Great to know! I'll be using it with a multi driver IEM, so this is useful knowledge.
> 
> I haven't had noise floor troubles with amps since my old C&C box+!
> 
> ...


 
 I use a Triple BA IEM with the E18, works like a charm. The impedance is a little low for my GS3 phone but the E18 handles it well and gives the necessary damping such that I can hear a difference in bass.


----------



## ClieOS

white lotus said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Kiss ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solrighal

clieos said:


> :wink_face:




That's a fair comment. I also based my decision to buy largely on your review and enthusiasm. Kudos.


----------



## shaolin95

Well deserved! You helped me a ton on my decision too.
 BTW, have you tried those iCan, iDSD dac amps?


----------



## ClieOS

shaolin95 said:


> Well deserved! You helped me a ton on my decision too.
> BTW, have you tried those iCan, iDSD dac amps?


 
  
 I assume you mean the nano iCAN and iDSD? I just got them actually, still haven't had any listening done.


----------



## shaolin95

clieos said:


> I assume you mean the nano iCAN and iDSD? I just got them actually, still haven't had any listening done.


 
 Awesome! 
 Cant wait to get your opinion compared to the E18. The reason those attracted my attention is because it has Bassboost and 3D sound even. I love having the Bassboost option just in case.
 BTW, I have been using an app from Aphex, Audio Exciter which is interesting indeed. I cannot tell if I love it all the time or if it is going to be like love it first, hate it later but for some songs it gets me really engaged with the music.
 Sadly, is not fully compatible with Kitkat so it works fine suddenly it starts to hiccup...seems to be like the issue is other than compatibility but their support is not top notch to say the least :/
 Anyways, looking forward to your results.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Agree with White Lotus, Clieos. I've said it before in the diary thread. Seems like Joker gets most recognition but few people acknowledge that we have more reviewers with lots of experience. 

Don't get cocky now.


----------



## Hanslow

Has anyone had any problems with the device not playing music through their phone? I can plug the fiio in on the charge setting and it'll charge my phone, I can also use it through my pc but nothing using the 'phone in' setting.


----------



## shaolin95

What phone?


----------



## Hanslow

Note 2


----------



## shaolin95

hanslow said:


> Note 2


 
 Stock Rom? My GF just got the Note2 so I can test it if its stock rom.


----------



## Hanslow

Scratch that, just a damaged cable.


----------



## White Lotus

My E18 comes in today - do you guys use Poweramp with it (in DAC mode)?
  
 Also, CLIEOS FAN CLUB UNITE


----------



## White Lotus

Came in, very happy with the sound with my ES3X. Only thing is..

When I play a track on my (Google Edition) GS4 (On 4.3) through USB, the seekbar just zips through every track - no matter what app I use to play music. Skimmed through the thread, no luck. Any ideas?

Edit: worth noting, all play/pause/skip track functions work perfectly.


----------



## lukeap69

white lotus said:


> Came in, very happy with the sound with my ES3X. Only thing is..
> 
> When I play a track on my (Google Edition) GS4 (On 4.3) through USB, the seekbar just zips through every track - no matter what app I use to play music. Skimmed through the thread, no luck. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: worth noting, all play/pause/skip track functions work perfectly.


 
 Which music player app and what music format? That happens to me (on LG G2) when playing m4a using the stock player or other app. However, with Neutron and Poweramp, there is no problem.


----------



## White Lotus

Neutron, Poweramp, stock player, and any video application. 

It does it with .M4a, .FLAC, .MP3 and .Avi.

Even with or without USB debug mode enabled.


----------



## StanD

white lotus said:


> Neutron, Poweramp, stock player, and any video application.
> 
> It does it with .M4a, .FLAC, .MP3 and .Avi.
> 
> Even with or without USB debug mode enabled.


 
 Try swapping or popping the USB OTG cable in and out a few times as I suggested in the other thread where you posted the same problem. Fixed it for me.


----------



## marc0vca

Or try second OTG cable from package.
 Turn E18 to "phone in" mode, plug to phone then turn on volume knob. Phone must be recognize E18.


----------



## ffast74

Using E18 with LG G2 via OTG cable. Has anyone got an issue not being able to lock your android phone when using E18? i tried to lock the screen but cannot after pressing the power button at the back several times. Its only able to lock the screen after i switched E18 off.


----------



## NUTTANICK

Does anyone has problem with e18 that stop working with otg but still working with m2m.My e18 stop working with my note2 and the led changed from red to pink colour. 3 of them so far in my head-fi group in Thailand.Can't figure it out.Please help....


----------



## NUTTANICK

I'd forgot to mention that the otg cable is working perfectly with my Apex Gracier(Forza audio works).


----------



## abhinit90

Any good deals for Fiio e18 or do we have to buy them at MSRP?
  
 THey work without a problem with the Moto G too, amirite?


----------



## lukeap69

got mine for 20USD less than MSRP from one of US ebay sellers (best offer). Tried it briefly with my brother's moto G, stock music player stuttered. No problem with Poweramp and Neutron. UAPP/UARP is not required. Forgot the ROM version though.


----------



## abhinit90

lukeap69 said:


> got mine for 20USD less than MSRP from one of US ebay sellers (best offer). Tried it briefly with my brother's moto G, stock music player stuttered. No problem with Poweramp and Neutron. UAPP/UARP is not required. Forgot the ROM version though.


 

 If I won't be jailbreaking the Moto G will it still work? Thanks for pointing it out.
  
 Is the SQ an improvement over the stock output?
  
 Let me search on UAPP/UARP though


----------



## lukeap69

abhinit90 said:


> If I won't be jailbreaking the Moto G will it still work? Thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> Is the SQ an improvement over the stock output?
> 
> Let me search on UAPP/UARP though


 
 Root you mean? No, you don't need to do that. You also don't need UAPP/UARP. SQ is definitely improved (for me) over the stock output.


----------



## abhinit90

lukeap69 said:


> Root you mean? No, you don't need to do that. You also don't need UAPP/UARP. SQ is definitely improved (for me) over the stock output.


 

 My bad, I've been using a blackberry all these years so colour me a noob. I REALLY need to find a proper detailed noob's guide to Android. Sorry for all these stoopid(I just love this "incorrect" spelling for some reason) questions. I meant root but the word slipped me at that moment
  
 So my research tells me UAPP/UARP is an app/software. However I won't download them if they don't improve the sound-quality.
 Just another question, if a call is incoming, the music playing is muted or you are notified, amirite?
  
 But I'll need UAPP/UARP if the stock player stutters as you say. Questions, questions. I might get these off mp4nation, but they don't have a combo as of yet and that's the cheapest I can get for.


----------



## lukeap69

abhinit90 said:


> My bad, I've been using a blackberry all these years so colour me a noob. I REALLY need to find a proper detailed noob's guide to Android. Sorry for all these stoopid(I just love this "incorrect" spelling for some reason) questions. I meant root but the word slipped me at that moment
> 
> So my research tells me UAPP/UARP is an app/software. However I won't download them if they don't improve the sound-quality.
> Just another question, if a call is incoming, the music playing is muted or you are notified, amirite?
> ...


 
 I have only used the moto G for a short while but with my LG G2 the music pauses during incoming call. UAPP/UARP would be my last resort if other music apps don't work. Some Android smartphones can output Audio via USB natively. As I have said on my previous post, Poweramp or Neutron played well on my brother's moto G.


----------



## abhinit90

lukeap69 said:


> I have only used the moto G for a short while but with my LG G2 the music pauses during incoming call. UAPP/UARP would be my last resort if other music apps don't work. Some Android smartphones can output Audio via USB natively. As I have said on my previous post, Poweramp or Neutron played well on my brother's moto G.


 
 Thank you  Cleared a lot of my doubts.


----------



## lukeap69

You're welcome. Hope you enjoy your toys.


----------



## prozach1576

ffast74 said:


> Using E18 with LG G2 via OTG cable. Has anyone got an issue not being able to lock your android phone when using E18? i tried to lock the screen but cannot after pressing the power button at the back several times. Its only able to lock the screen after i switched E18 off.


 
  
 I just got an E18 yesterday. I have a Nexus 5 running a CM11 nightly from a week or so ago. I can't lock the phone with music playing through the E18 either. Fortunately the screen will turn off on its own after a few minutes.
  
 Also, pressing the back button within a music app while music is playing causes the phone to reboot (and into safe mode if I leave the E18 connected).
  
 It sounds great but these are pretty annoying problems, particularly the forced rebooting.


----------



## Tr1ppy

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the e18 works with the Sony Xperia Z1 compact smartphone please? 

I'd like to use it with either neutron or poweramp as I hear these are great players


----------



## Solrighal

prozach1576 said:


> I just got an E18 yesterday. I have a Nexus 5 running a CM11 nightly from a week or so ago. I can't lock the phone with music playing through the E18 either. Fortunately the screen will turn off on its own after a few minutes.
> 
> Also, pressing the back button within a music app while music is playing causes the phone to reboot (and into safe mode if I leave the E18 connected).
> 
> It sounds great but these are pretty annoying problems, particularly the forced rebooting.







tr1ppy said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the e18 works with the Sony Xperia Z1 compact smartphone please?
> 
> I'd like to use it with either neutron or poweramp as I hear these are great players




You guys are asking in the wrong thread. There's a thread specifically about compatibility issues somewhere.


----------



## White Lotus

Is the bass boost the same as the E12?


----------



## wgkwgk

I've heard one example of the E18 working with the HTC One kitkat.  Any others?  Mine does not work.


----------



## White Lotus

wgkwgk said:


> I've heard one example of the E18 working with the HTC One kitkat.  Any others?  Mine does not work.


 
  
 My Google edition Galaxy S4 (stock 4.4 KitKat) works with USB Audio Player PRO.
  
 But not with anything else.


----------



## lukeap69

Must be my post somewhere else. I've tried my friends HTC One with stock (with sense) Kitkat with the stock player and it worked. I can't remember if the volume can be controlled from the phone itself.


----------



## BestEarCN

I have a maybe stupid question. Will it use its battery using it as a dac?


----------



## White Lotus

bestearcn said:


> I have a maybe stupid question. Will it use its battery using it as a dac?


 
  
 With a phone/mobile device: Yes.
  
 Through the PC: No. (It will be charging).
  
 Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Solrighal

white lotus said:


> With a phone/mobile device: Yes.
> 
> Through the PC: No. (It will be charging).
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.




I think you're right but is it not the case that the constant charging is bad for the battery?


----------



## BestEarCN

doesn't it charge with the power usb port? meaning I have to plug in with two usb?
  
 or the one usb connection to the pc will work as a dac connection and a power source?


----------



## lukeap69

when connected to a PC with the selector pointing at PC in, then the E18 will act as DAC/amp and at the same time E18 battery will be charging.


----------



## BestEarCN

lukeap69 said:


> when connected to a PC with the selector pointing at PC in, then the E18 will act as DAC/amp and at the same time E18 battery will be charging.


 
 I see, thanks, now I see it on their website too.


----------



## StanD

prozach1576 said:


> I just got an E18 yesterday. I have a Nexus 5 running a CM11 nightly from a week or so ago. I can't lock the phone with music playing through the E18 either. Fortunately the screen will turn off on its own after a few minutes.
> 
> Also, pressing the back button within a music app while music is playing causes the phone to reboot (and into safe mode if I leave the E18 connected).
> 
> It sounds great but these are pretty annoying problems, particularly the forced rebooting.


 
 This is most likely not the fault of the E18 but instead the Android ROM (CM11) that you installed on your Nexus 5. My E18 works without problems on my stock VZW GS3, Apple iPod Touch 5G as well as different Laptops running Windows 7 and 8.1.
 I have a Nexus 7 (2013) with the latest stock KitKat that doesn't work correctly with the E18, but it's not the E18 causing the problem. The Play/Pause and Navigate buttons on the E18 affect the Nexus 7, however, the music comes out of the Nexus 7. Sounds to me like in this case Google did half the job, the wrong half.


----------



## Coq de Combat

solrighal said:


> I think you're right but is it not the case that the constant charging is bad for the battery?


 
 Usually it is, but it also depends on if it charges constantly or just quits charging when battery is full, and then just uses the power to power the AMP/DAC.
  
 Perhaps FiiO could fill us in on how this works.


----------



## Nota Bene

Yes mine works...sort of.  Often I have to connect and reconnect several times to get them to work together.  On every time that they do work, when I've finished I have to reboot the phone because the firmware is all messed up...I can't just switch the phone off in the usual way, I have to hold on the power button for about 15 seconds...so compatibility is a definite issue...


----------



## Solrighal

nota bene said:


> Yes mine works...sort of.  Often I have to connect and reconnect several times to get them to work together.  On every time that they do work, when I've finished I have to reboot the phone because the firmware is all messed up...I can't just switch the phone off in the usual way, I have to hold on the power button for about 15 seconds...so compatibility is a definite issue...




Is this a Note 3 you're talking about? If so, what version of Android are you running?


----------



## Nota Bene

Sorry no...this was supposed to be a reply to a post about an HTC One running KitKat


----------



## Solrighal

nota bene said:


> Sorry no...this was supposed to be a reply to a post about an HTC One running KitKat




No problem. I think there is supposed to be an issue with Sense & OTG USB. Whatever the issue is I can assure you its not fault of Fiio. Mobile phone manufacturers have totally failed to see the desire for their customers to use their phone as a legitimate hi-fi component. I mean, HTC have come closest in as much as they've done their homework as regards the sound from the phone's in-built speakers, but what about headphones?

Why don't any of the phone manufacturers market a "HiFi Phone"? It could have a high-speed DAC with a high quality amplifier and a button marked "Blow Yer Mind!" Hitting this switch would automatically put the phone on do not disturb, shut down all antennae and radio equipment, shut down all unnecessary running processes and put the RAM into Hog Mode. And a decent battery.

They dont want that though. They want you to pay to access music, even your own (via cloud services). And if you're paying for it already what's the point in them offering a phone that would actually still have a use long after iOS or Android have moved on. You'd never buy another phone, at least, not as often as they have us do now.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

coq de combat said:


> Usually it is, but it also depends on if it charges constantly or just quits charging when battery is full, and then just uses the power to power the AMP/DAC.
> 
> Perhaps FiiO could fill us in on how this works.




The charger cuts off after the battery is full.


----------



## lukeap69

joe bloggs said:


> The charger cuts off after the battery is full.


 
 Excellent feature!


----------



## White Lotus

Is the bass boost the same on the E18 and E12?


----------



## kayza

white lotus said:


> Is the bass boost the same on the E18 and E12?



No it is not. Look at the curves on Fiios charts posted on their site under each product.


----------



## White Lotus

kayza said:


> No it is not. Look at the curves on Fiios charts posted on their site under each product.


 
 Will do!
  
 Fiio E12:

  
  
 Fiio E18:


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Note that the frequency axis goes down to 20Hz on the E12 plot but 10Hz on the E18 plot.


----------



## ClieOS

Also note that the E12 graph isn't centered on 0dB. If it is, it should be fairly close to that of E18.


----------



## White Lotus

All things considered, they seem to look similar..


----------



## luisandre

Hello to everybody!
  
 This thread is very long and probably you spoke about it earlier.
 I just wanted to ask if you think the E18 will drive easily a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880?
  
 Thank you!!


----------



## luisandre

250 ohms!!


----------



## BillsonChang007

luisandre said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> This thread is very long and probably you spoke about it earlier.
> I just wanted to ask if you think the E18 will drive easily a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880?
> ...


 
 To decent volume, for sure based on specs


----------



## Solrighal

I think you'll give in before the E18 does. Or you're deaf (or soon will be).


----------



## Hanslow

Can someone tell me whether the authentication code is on the box behind the sticker in top right hand corner, or on the sticker itself. Its just I ripped the sticker off and cant find it and now the sticker is in pieces. I bought it from one of fiio's recommend sellers, but still, a little worrying.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hanslow said:


> Can someone tell me whether the authentication code is on the box behind the sticker in top right hand corner, or on the sticker itself. Its just I ripped the sticker off and cant find it and now the sticker is in pieces. I bought it from one of fiio's recommend sellers, but still, a little worrying.




You scratch off a bit of paint on the sticker to reveal the authenticity code. Oops 

At this point we don't think there have been any fakes of the E18


----------



## Joe Bloggs

luisandre said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> This thread is very long and probably you spoke about it earlier.
> I just wanted to ask if you think the E18 will drive easily a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880-250?
> ...




My daily driver is the E18's predecessor the E17 and it can drive the DT880-250 to deafening levels too  The E18 is more powerful than the E17.


----------



## AtlantasRealtor

Yahoo!  I volunteered to be a contact with Fiio for the Audio Video Club of Atlanta Portable Audio Jam on Sunday, May 4.
  
http://a-vcoa.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=87&club_id=290418&item_id=313516&sl=268303750
  
 As a result, I have had a few days to audition the *NEW X5*, the* X3*, and the *E18*.  Wow, call me impressed!
  
 If you plan to be in the Atlanta area this coming Sunday, please feel free to stop on by and hear this new *Fiio* gear along with a lot of other portable audio equipment.  See our inventory at the following link:  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/714128/atlanta-ga-a-vcoa-presents-may-4th-portable-audio-jam
  
 You are absolutely welcome to attend and need not be a member of AVCOA.  If not a fan of *Fiio* now; you WILL be.


----------



## BestEarCN

I hear noise from it with low gain, bass off, low volume, and wasn't charging, but according to the comments, could it be that mine is defected?
 using xba-h3


----------



## albaman

Clarification question for newbie: The FiiO product data advises this item" can be used as a headphone amp or a usb dac". If I connect it between my macbook pro with high res alac files playing through amarra symphony, and my headphones, do I get the benefit of the amp AND dac or not? (Note, I'm not interested in using the E18 as a dac for a hifi system of any kind beyond headphone use at home or on the go.)
  
 And would the E18 work as an amp 'booster' for an X5 if required? 
  
 Any help appreciated, thx.


----------



## ClieOS

albaman said:


> Clarification question for newbie: The FiiO product data advises this item" can be used as a headphone amp or a usb dac". If I connect it between my macbook pro with high res alac files playing through amarra symphony, and my headphones, do I get the benefit of the amp AND dac or not? (Note, I'm not interested in using the E18 as a dac for a hifi system of any kind beyond headphone use at home or on the go.)
> 
> And would the E18 work as an amp 'booster' for an X5 if required?
> 
> Any help appreciated, thx.


 
  
 1. If you connect the E18 to Mac and select the the "PC" switch (on E18), it will work just like any external sound card / USB DAC+amp. However, only up to 24/96 files.
  
 2. Yes, it will work as an amp for X5, though I don't see X5 needing it.


----------



## albaman

Thx for the helpful reply, ClieOS. I think I might plump for the E12 Mont blanc for macbook connection then; gets better reviews as an amp, cheaper and not sure a dac would make much difference to downsampled hd content via amarra etc.


----------



## Solrighal

albaman said:


> Thx for the helpful reply, ClieOS. I think I might plump for the E12 Mont blanc for macbook connection then; gets better reviews as an amp, cheaper and not sure a dac would make much difference to downsampled hd content via amarra etc.




With respect, this wouldn't be my conclusion. The DAC in the E18 is superior to the one in your Mac. Even if it was exactly the same there should still be an advantage in doing the conversion off-board, away from all the electrical noise in your Mac.

Also, the E12 measures better for power output but reviews I've read talk of a narrow soundstage and unimpressive imaging. I don't have any complaints regarding these qualities in my E18 & it has more than enough power to drive my HD650's.


----------



## tjw321

albaman said:


> Thx for the helpful reply, ClieOS. I think I might plump for the E12 Mont blanc for macbook connection then; gets better reviews as an amp, cheaper and not sure a dac would make much difference to downsampled hd content via amarra etc.


 
 I don't have an E18 but I do have an E7 and an X3 and a Macbook Pro (2010). The E7 was a huge improvement in sound (so was the X3 - both used as a DAC/AMP combo) and I would expect even more so for the E18. The DAC part (IMHO) makes more difference than the amp so I'd get the E18 if I were you.


----------



## albaman

thank you v much for the feedback, tjw321, > maybe I should stick with the E18 plan!


----------



## albaman

thanks v much zorrofox > the expertise here seems to think E18 is the way to go!


----------



## wgkwgk

Not to go against the tide here, but I returned my E18 because it didn't work as stated with my HTC One.  (The whole OTG issue.  I got no help from either Fiio or HTC, BTW...)  So, I got an E12DIY.  Very nice piece of equipment.  I held my breadth as I combined the HTC One with the E12DIY.  Phew!  Sounded pretty gosh darn good--so really didn't need the E18 DAC portion.  Plus you can tweak the E12's ops and buffers.  This isn't my main source of great sounding music, but it sure works well with rdio and as an amp to feed into the car system off the HTC One.


----------



## Solrighal

I don't think the blame lies at Fiio's feet. I think Google don't want people to use *their own* music. Period! But that's another story.


----------



## lukeap69

solrighal said:


> I don't think the blame lies at Fiio's feet. I think Google don't want people to use *their own* music. Period! But that's another story.


 
 Spot on Zorrofox.
  
 I received my Theorem 720 today and so far only UAPP works with my LG G2 (4.2.2) and HTC One X. With FiiO E18, all music apps and other apps like Youtube, etc works with the devices mentioned earlier. This is how 'friendly' E18 is to Android devices.


----------



## albaman

Thx for the input, wgkwgk. I'm pretty much sold on the Fiio E18 although the 02 amp dac has held my interest this afternoon, despite being a lot more expensive.


----------



## saj2001ind

Got my e18 today...worked perfect on galaxy note 3 and galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition and on computer...using Hifiman RE 400 and they are sounding amazing 

For all those hearing any annoying noise it's probably to do with lower version of android ... KitKat has flawless support for usb audio and in general for all plug n play device ....

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## wgkwgk

Well, I'm jealous.  Just could not get it to work with my HTC One Kit Kat.  Hopefully I'm in the minority.
 Enjoy!


----------



## saj2001ind

wgkwgk said:


> Well, I'm jealous.  Just could not get it to work with my HTC One Kit Kat.  Hopefully I'm in the minority.
> Enjoy!




What's the issue you getting...r u rooted or stock rom 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## wgkwgk

Stock rom.  It's actually a moot point (at least for me) given I've returned my E18.  I could get a song to play but when I tried to use the E18 controls it froze and nothing worked.  I took all of the advice I could find on the forum regarding this issue and no success.  Oh well.


----------



## saj2001ind

wgkwgk said:


> Stock rom.  It's actually a moot point (at least for me) given I've returned my E18.  I could get a song to play but when I tried to use the E18 controls it froze and nothing worked.  I took all of the advice I could find on the forum regarding this issue and no success.  Oh well.




So you only had issues when u used controls on e18 ?

Well if that was it then it's not really a deal breaker but just a minor issue which can be ignored ...the main use of e18 with phone is in dac mode, and if that's working then we got why we bought e18

For me controls also works flawlessly


Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrecedent

Hi, I'm relatively new to the world of portable amps having only bought my first (the fiio e11) a couple of months back. I was amazed at the difference it made to all my headphones using a Note 3 as the player and mainly flac source material. However, two months down the line I am hungry for more and want an amp with a dac so I can try the usb audio out function. I want the e18 because I already have positive experiences with the fiio brand, because it has media controls for android that might mean I can strap my device up with the rubber bands and actually use it outside the house and I also like the way it can be used to extend the battery life of my device. I can get one for about £100 and was just wondering if, given the features I have mentioned, if there is anything superior out there for ghe same money? Any recommendations?


----------



## wgkwgk

saj2001ind said:


> So you only had issues when u used controls on e18 ?
> 
> Well if that was it then it's not really a deal breaker but just a minor issue which can be ignored ...the main use of e18 with phone is in dac mode, and if that's working then we got why we bought e18
> 
> ...


 

 Well, for me, if something is supposed to work, it should.  However, of more importance to me is that I listen to music on the HTC One using rdio.  And, with the E12 as an amp for use in my car, it's really all I need.  I have other sources for portable/desktop high-quality listening.
  
 As always, YMMV.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to the world of portable amps having only bought my first (the fiio e11) a couple of months back. I was amazed at the difference it made to all my headphones using a Note 3 as the player and mainly flac source material. However, two months down the line I am hungry for more and want an amp with a dac so I can try the usb audio out function. I want the e18 because I already have positive experiences with the fiio brand, because it has media controls for android that might mean I can strap my device up with the rubber bands and actually use it outside the house and I also like the way it can be used to extend the battery life of my device. I can get one for about £100 and was just wondering if, given the features I have mentioned, if there is anything superior out there for ghe same money? Any recommendations?


 
 The E18 is one of best values if not the the best value that you are going to find, The amp section of the E18 is much better than the E11.
 Things will only escalate, so start printing money.


----------



## White Lotus

stand said:


> The E18 is one of best values if not the the best value that you are going to find, The amp section of the E18 is much better than the E11.
> Things will only escalate, so start printing money.


 
  
 I'm actually loving the E18 purely as an amp! It is an excellent performer.


----------



## saj2001ind

white lotus said:


> stand said:
> 
> 
> > The E18 is one of best values if not the the best value that you are going to find, The amp section of the E18 is much better than the E11.
> ...




If the pic is your setup for iPad then you are actually using e18 as dac and not just amp... Using iPad specific usb cable

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

No, that is incorrect. The USB connection for the DAC is on the other side (bottom).


----------



## Solrighal

lukeap69 said:


> No, that is incorrect. The USB connection for the DAC is on the other side (bottom).




Correct.


----------



## saj2001ind

solrighal said:


> Correct.


 
 but for ipod or iphone there is no microusb connector to connect it to e18 microusb dac mode like we can do for android, does this mean idevices can never be use e18 as dac mode.


----------



## Solrighal

The E18 was marketed as an "Android compatible DAC/amp".


----------



## saj2001ind

solrighal said:


> The E18 was marketed as an "Android compatible DAC/amp".


 
 right, so nothin for idevices  thats good


----------



## Coq de Combat

saj2001ind said:


> but for ipod or iphone there is no microusb connector to connect it to e18 microusb dac mode like we can do for android, does this mean idevices can never be use e18 as dac mode.


 
  
 iDevices can use the DAC with a camera connection adapter:
  

  
 Works flawless. With all apps, no hassle. Just plug'n'play - no need to do anything in settings or anything.


----------



## White Lotus

It also works flawlessly as just an amp - through the audio input port.


----------



## saj2001ind

In e18 since there is no display is there anyway to know how much big rate it's processing as dac and music file details etc

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> The E18 was marketed as an "Android compatible DAC/amp".


 
 Yet it works perfectly fine with iDevices using a CCK (Camera Connection Kit) cable/adapter and a current version of iOS. Apparently Apple has taken USB audio compliance seriously. It looks like they are compliant to both USB Audio spec's 1 & 2. Wake up Google.
 I use a Lightening CCK cable from my iPod Touch 5G to either my E18 or Bifrost Uber USB or USB to SPDIF converter gadgets.
 As much as I prefer Android over iOS, the Apple UI is more than sufficient for a DAP.
 You'll be pleased to know that Neutron MP had made it to iOS.


----------



## Solrighal

stand said:


> Yet it works perfectly fine with iDevices using a CCK (Camera Connection Kit) cable/adapter and a current version of iOS. Apparently Apple has taken USB audio compliance seriously. It looks like they are compliant to both USB Audio spec's 1 & 2. Wake up Google.
> I use a Lightening CCK cable from my iPod Touch 5G to either my E18 or Bifrost Uber USB or USB to SPDIF converter gadgets.
> As much as I prefer Android over iOS, the Apple UI is more than sufficient for a DAP.
> You'll be pleased to know that Neutron MP had made it to iOS.




That is good to know. If iTunes could handle FLAC I'd be sorted. My desktop's a Mac mini and I'm typing on my iPad right now. My trusty iPhone 4S is in a cupboard.


----------



## saj2001ind

solrighal said:


> That is good to know. If iTunes could handle FLAC I'd be sorted. My desktop's a Mac mini and I'm typing on my iPad right now. My trusty iPhone 4S is in a cupboard.


 
 apple will never make their devices compatible with flac boz they have their own propitiatory lossless format..
  
 that is what apple wants to do .. never wants to use anything open source but wants to close everything and make a monopoly
  
 best thing about android is it is made and will ever be open source
  
 compare SQ of latest iphone or ipod with HTC M8 and try to find any difference if you can


----------



## carpler

For those that use Neutron as player with E18: there is some recommended settings in the player to work at best with our DAC?
 Many thanks!


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> That is good to know. If iTunes could handle FLAC I'd be sorted. My desktop's a Mac mini and I'm typing on my iPad right now. My trusty iPhone 4S is in a cupboard.


 
 Doesn't Neutron support FLAC - yes it does. Now Neutron (complete) is avaliable for iOS in the App Store. Most Apple afficanodos say that the audio from the 4S is more to their liking. It has a low output impedance while the iPhone5(s) comes in at 4.5 Ohms which means headphones of at least 36 Ohms for a good damping ratio which throws a wet blanket on some premium BA IEMs and other goodies. All you need is the CCK cable and your E18 is apple ready.
 Now see if you can use MediaMonkey to transfer FAC files to your iDevice. Perhaps iTunes can do that.


----------



## Solrighal

You might be on to something here Stan. Unfortunately for me my old iPhone is locked a day I'll need to get around that first. I'll look into this over the weekend. Cheers.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> You might be on to something here Stan. Unfortunately for me my old iPhone is locked a day I'll need to get around that first. I'll look into this over the weekend. Cheers.


 
 If this works out you will free your iPhone from Apple's chains. They are control freaks.


----------



## lukeap69

Tried with my iPad with the CCK last night successfully. Didn't listen to music but watch Youtube videos just for the sake of testing. I hate transferring files to iPad btw.


----------



## StanD

lukeap69 said:


> Tried with my iPad with the CCK last night successfully. Didn't listen to music but watch Youtube videos just for the sake of testing. I hate transferring files to iPad btw.


 
 I went into an Apple store and taught their Genuises about USB audio and the CCK cables. They d no clue.
 I hate the iTunes app. If you have a PC you can use the free version of MediaMonkey to transfer music to your iDevice, It works like a charm, real easy.


----------



## Solrighal

stand said:


> If this works out you will free your iPhone from Apple's chains. They are control freaks.




Unlocking the phone is my immediate problem but not a big one as I went out & bought a Clip+ and to be honest I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## lukeap69

stand said:


> I went into an Apple store and taught their Genuises about USB audio and the CCK cables. They d no clue.
> I hate the iTunes app. If you have a PC you can use the free version of MediaMonkey to transfer music to your iDevice, It works like a charm, real easy.




hahaha.
the thing is I am spoiled by OTG capabilities of Android devices and windows tablet. I just need to copy the files to my USB stick and transfer to any of my devices via microUSB cable. Anyway, that is me being lazy.

BTW, to add to my previous post above. The CCK trick doesn't work on my Theorem 720. So I am limited to using the dedicated iOS connection cable which is limited to 24/96 resolution. So this is a brownie point for E18!


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> Unlocking the phone is my immediate problem but not a big one as I went out & bought a Clip+ and to be honest I'm more than happy with it.


 
 Your E18 must sound better than the Sansa, especially if you have cans that require some measure of power. I'll bet that the DAC in the E18 is somewhat better as well.


----------



## Solrighal

It does sound better but the combined size & weight of the Note 3/E18 is prohibitive. The endured quality is something I can live with for mobile use.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> It does sound better but the combined size & weight of the Note 3/E18 is prohibitive. The endured quality is something I can live with for mobile use.


 
 I can see that being problematic, the Note 3 barely fits in a pants pocket and might give the impression of personal excitment.


----------



## Solrighal

stand said:


> I can see that being problematic, the Note 3 barely fits in a pants pocket and might give the impression of personal excitment.




I'm nearly 50, those days are long gone.


----------



## joep2k

Great to hear the the E18 works with CCK to lighting adapter!
  
 Just out of curious would it also work witht the lighting to micro USB adapter, as its much smaller and would help with portability:
  
 http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter?fnode=3a


----------



## DreMag

joep2k said:


> Great to hear the the E18 works with CCK to lighting adapter!
> 
> Just out of curious would it also work witht the lighting to micro USB adapter, as its much smaller and would help with portability:
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter?fnode=3a


 

 Nope, it needs the CCK, unfortunately.


----------



## joep2k

dremag said:


> Nope, it needs the CCK, unfortunately.


 
  
 Cool, Thanks! Good to know it work period.


----------



## Coq de Combat

joep2k said:


> Great to hear the the E18 works with CCK to lighting adapter!
> 
> Just out of curious would it also work witht the lighting to micro USB adapter, as its much smaller and would help with portability:
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter?fnode=3a


 
 That'd be interesting to know.
  
 Edit: aw, shucks. Oh well. CCK works like a charm anyway.


----------



## StanD

In fact as we post, I am listening to my Touch 5G connected to a FiiO E18 with the CCK cable. The E18 is doing a rather good job of powering my HD600's besides what some people whinge about needing special amplification.
 I highly recommend using SmartEQ or Neutron as a player rather than the POS that comes stock with iOS. Both apps are available in the App Store. As I always say, on a Windoze PC/laptop you can use MediaMonkey to synch your music files, I despise the iTunes Windoze app.
 I also use the Touch + CCK with a powered USB Hub to connect to my desktop DAC (Bifrost Uber USB). I've probably mentioned this previously.


----------



## hd1080ts

ffast74 said:


> Using E18 with LG G2 via OTG cable. Has anyone got an issue not being able to lock your android phone when using E18? i tried to lock the screen but cannot after pressing the power button at the back several times. Its only able to lock the screen after i switched E18 off.


 
  
 Knock on/off works on 4.4.2. but not the power button screen off.


----------



## hd1080ts

Just got my E18 and with my LG G2 D802 on Kit Kat 4.4.2 I can only get to work with USB Player Pro not system audio.
  
 However using the cheapest OTG micro USB adapter that I could find on Ebay the E18 works perfectly with Android System audio (Power Amp, Google Music, Amazon MP3 etc).
  
 So is this an E18 firmware issue and can Fiio do firmware updates for the E18?


----------



## lukeap69

I will try the OTG cable as you mentioned. However, with 4.2.2, the cable that came with the E18 works with all the music apps, so I don't think it is E18 firmware issue. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Solrighal

I'm inclined to think it's LG's implementation of 4.4.2. that's causing a problem.


----------



## Monkeyman88

Has anyone compared running the Noozxoide apps on the Samsung galaxy note 3,too running the E18. How do they compare?


----------



## blub

joe bloggs said:


> The charger cuts off after the battery is full.


 

 Hi,
 Thanks for this info!
  
 This might seem like a stupid question, but, when using the E18 as a PC-DAC/AMP (USB-connection to a computer, giving audio- and power-input), after the battery is fully charged and the charger cuts off, will the E18 get its power directly from the pc (bypassing the battery), or still through the battery?
 (I suppose the former, as the latter would make the charger turn on and off repeatedly, but I just wanted to be sure.)
  
 Will it also work in the same way (stopping the charging automatically when fully charged ànd bypassing the battery from than on) if the E18 is used as a DAC/AMP, but using also a second USB-cable to charge/power the E18 through its other USB-port?
 (If I understand correctly, the second USB-connection would make it charge more quickly (if 2A), but I thought I've read somewhere that it would also be better for the SQ.)


----------



## clemmyn23

blub said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > The charger cuts off after the battery is full.
> ...


 
  
 Not a stupid question.
  
 The E18 has a toggle switch on it's back side which is used to select "PC in", "phone in" and "charge out". As per name sake, you connect it to the PC with it toggled to "PC in" and it will serve as a DAC+amp combo PLUS charge its internal battery if needed be. So treat it like a normal desktop DAC/amp except it draws its power from the PC from the same cable, while happens to double as a portable dac/amp/battery bank.
  
 To answer your question, the E18 draws power directly from the PC, and there's no need for a second cable. And usually you won't have to worry about how the battery charging is managed.
 (If you are still really concerned, then there's a second micro-usb jack next to the toggle-able jack, and that is used to plug into phone chargers/mains).
  
 I use mine mainly as a desktop DAC/amp since it seems to be a fair bit better than the onboard sound outs on the motherboard and I leave it plugged in all the time. Never been a problem.


----------



## blub

Thanks for the info!
  
 I was also planning to use it mainly stationary at work, connected to my laptop, but sometimes also at home, with my Android-tablet. The main reason of my question, was some concern about the lifespan of the E18's battery if I would use it that often for long times with my laptop: my Dell laptop batteries seem to die quite quickly from being mostly used like that in a docking-station...
 I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens with the E18's battery. Worst case scenario, I'll be left with a small desktop-amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the meantime...my E18 just arrived today! I've only used it very briefly over the past hour (as a DAC&AMP on my laptop with my Sony MDR-7506), so I will wait before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Pohh

Doesn't anyone hear a high pitched whine with the bass boost on? I'm hearing it on my UE900 and SE535 LTD's.


----------



## White Lotus

pohh said:


> Doesn't anyone hear a high pitched whine with the bass boost on? I'm hearing it on my UE900 and SE535 LTD's.


 
  
 Hmmm. Not that I can hear..
  
 Roughly what frequencies are you hearing?


----------



## Pohh

white lotus said:


> Hmmm. Not that I can hear..
> 
> Roughly what frequencies are you hearing?


 
 I'm not sure but its quite a high frequency for sure. I also tried 2 demo E18's at 2 different shops and they still have this issue.


----------



## Solrighal

I don't hear a whine.


----------



## skingg

pohh said:


> Doesn't anyone hear a high pitched whine with the bass boost on? I'm hearing it on my UE900 and SE535 LTD's.


 
  
 You are not the only one. And I'm also with the SE535 LTD.


----------



## cehowardNote3

solrighal said:


> I'm nearly 50, those days are long gone.


 
 Ha, I just saw that.. Those days can be come back, if you want them..
 I am 74, and still banging.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Ha, I came here to report of my E18 and ran into that post. Well, for a while there I thought I was going to return E18. Right now, it is working perfectly off my PC with the Harman Kardon BT listening to FLAC.. I had it hooked to my AKG K550, and it wasn't all that nice.. Put my AKG K550 into my O2+ODAC and it was pure sweetness. I am newbie, and I am finding out quickly that pairing the amp/dac is  needed.. So, far happy camper.. Also, I have to be on the watch for bad source files going into amp/dac and good headphones coming out with garbage, because the source files are garbage or not good.
  
 Again, 74, and still kicking, and daggone fast too.


----------



## cehowardNote3

pohh said:


> Doesn't anyone hear a high pitched whine with the bass boost on? I'm hearing it on my UE900 and SE535 LTD's.


 
 I am a newbie, with that said, what about your source files?  I am listening to mine right now, connected to my PC using Harman Kardon BT headphones, but I am playing FLAC files. Sound is awesome.. Now, I have played some mp3 files, and some of them rattle, grind all kinds of things..In my newbie mind, I figured it to be bad source files.. BTW, I got the bass on and gain on high.. Listening to "Cinema Paradiso - The Classic Film Music Of Ennio Morricone".. Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pohh

cehowardnote3 said:


> I am a newbie, with that said, what about your source files?  I am listening to mine right now, connected to my PC using Harman Kardon BT headphones, but I am playing FLAC files. Sound is awesome.. Now, I have played some mp3 files, and some of them rattle, grind all kinds of things..In my newbie mind, I figured it to be bad source files.. BTW, I got the bass on and gain on high.. Listening to "Cinema Paradiso - The Classic Film Music Of Ennio Morricone".. Wow!!!!!!!!!


 
 Using FLAC's & 320k MP3's. But that's not the problem. I can hear it without any music playing.


----------



## cehowardNote3

pohh said:


> Using FLAC's & 320k MP3's. But that's not the problem. I can hear it without any music playing.


 
 How old is it? I am still within my 30 day Amazon return window. Hooking up to the PC,  I thought I would have to return mine, but all I had to do was to go to control panel, sound, and make the Fiio the default.. Most likely something you are over looking. But, if you can't find it, and you in your return window, return it.


----------



## Pohh

cehowardnote3 said:


> How old is it? I am still within my 30 day Amazon return window. Hooking up to the PC,  I thought I would have to return mine, but all I had to do was to go to control panel, sound, and make the Fiio the default.. Most likely something you are over looking. But, if you can't find it, and you in your return window, return it.


 
 I do that everyday for switching between my speakers and E18. Can't return to the shop I bought from as it's already over a month...
 At first I thought I'd never use the bass boost so I thought it's ok until I went back to EDM. Despite the annoying issue, I'm still happy with the E18/UE 900 combo (bass boost off, low gain). But for the E18/ SE535 LTD combo though... just NO. The whine is even louder than the UE 900 & is still there even with bass boost off (low gain too).  The whine does not exist on either combo if you are using the amp only. I'm very sure its not a problem with my IEM's. Tested it with a total of 3 E18's at 2 different shops & a total of 5 IEM's(other 3: GR07 Classic, Westone 4R & Klipsch S4). All produced whine with bass boost on with SE535 LTD's being the worst pairing.


----------



## warrior1975

Maybe something wrong with your unit? Try warranty?


----------



## Pohh

warrior1975 said:


> Maybe something wrong with your unit? Try warranty?


 
 So you're saying the 3 E18's I've tested is defective? I'm pretty sure I can't be that unlucky...


----------



## warrior1975

I just realized that... Nvm.


----------



## PNWwildcat

Good morning everyone. I've had an E18 for awhile now and love it. It has worked flawlessly with my Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Great bang for our buck with this device.
  
 I'm curious as to if anyone has had any luck using the E18 with an LG G Pad 8.3 running Android 4.4.2? I just bought this tablet and haven't had any luck with the E18. The G Pad recognizes something is happening when the E18 is plugged in while powered on (or powered off, plugged in and then turned on) because it starts playing music through the tablet, but nothing through the E18. I've tried Google Play, Neutron, Poweramp and USB Audio Recorder. USB Audio Recorder is especially weird because it gives me a message stating that there is an "error initialized USB" and then "loading of MP3's is not possible yet!" when attempting to play an MP3 file.
  
 Any thoughts/pointers/etc. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## NUTTANICK

That's what I still have problem with my note 3 after I'd upgraded to kitkat 4.4.2.


----------



## DanBa

pnwwildcat said:


> Good morning everyone. I've had an E18 for awhile now and love it. It has worked flawlessly with my Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Great bang for our buck with this device.
> 
> I'm curious as to if anyone has had any luck using the E18 with an LG G Pad 8.3 running Android 4.4.2? I just bought this tablet and haven't had any luck with the E18. The G Pad recognizes something is happening when the E18 is plugged in while powered on (or powered off, plugged in and then turned on) because it starts playing music through the tablet, but nothing through the E18. I've tried Google Play, Neutron, Poweramp and USB Audio Recorder. USB Audio Recorder is especially weird because it gives me a message stating that there is an "error initialized USB" and then "loading of MP3's is not possible yet!" when attempting to play an MP3 file.
> 
> Any thoughts/pointers/etc. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


 
  
 The LG G Pad 8.3 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (UARP) should work with the E18:
 http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/
  
 "*Important*: connect your device BEFORE starting the app, otherwise it will not get detected! When you connected your device before starting the app and it gave you a 'failed to initialize or open the USB device' message or similar".
  
 As far as I know, UARP can't play MP3 file; USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) can.


----------



## PNWwildcat

danba said:


> The LG G Pad 8.3 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (UARP) should work with the E18:
> http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/
> 
> "*Important*: connect your device BEFORE starting the app, otherwise it will not get detected! When you connected your device before starting the app and it gave you a 'failed to initialize or open the USB device' message or similar".
> ...


 
 I was hoping you'd chime in! I've been following your Android-related posts for over a year now. You are a veritable wealth of knowledge.  
  
 Any thoughts on whether Android 4.4.2 might be the culprit and the potential for a software fix from Android and/or Fiio in the future?


----------



## DanBa

Nothing changes, as the request to Google to support USB audio is still ongoing:
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614&sort=-stars&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars

For the time being, each Android device maker has its own USB audio implementation, and developers of a given Android device and a given USB DAC may have different interpretation of some part of the USB specification.
The UAPP/UARP developer has the best understanding of the USB specification, hence the best USB audio implementation; and we can contact him.


----------



## Tr1ppy

The E18 is working fine with my Xperia Z1 compact. All apps work with it such as poweramp, YouTube, soundcloud etc.
I can still adjust the built in equaliser on the phone as well as poweramp's.

I'm just a little confused as to why I can still control the volume on both my phone and the E18. I thought that if it's the E18 that's converting the music signals to analogue and then amping them, then only the E18 can control the volume. Hence it seems like I'm only using the amp part of the E18. I am using the supplied micro usb cable. 

I don't have much knowledge of usb audio so I could be wrong; I hope the dac part of the E18 is being used as well as the amp.

Could anyone shed some light on this please?


----------



## br34kb34t

For those of you who own an e18 - can you speak a little to how this device works as a dac for a PC? I've heard good things about use with Android, but I haven't heard a whole lot about PC dac. I do most of my listening on a PC but have recently started tuning in more on my phone. I'm thinking about giving the e18 a try and wonder what people think. Thanks!!


----------



## br34kb34t

I'm also wondering if anyone has experienced any issues using the e18 as a dac with kitkat 4.4.2. I've read reviews in which people mention the need for cyanogenmod 11.


----------



## Solrighal

It's got more to with the phone rather than Android version. Works fine with my SGN3 running 4.4.2.


----------



## br34kb34t

solrighal said:


> It's got more to with the phone rather than Android version. Works fine with my SGN3 running 4.4.2.


 

 Thanks. I have a GS4. I've read a few positive reviews and also some negative. Anyone have a GS4 they can attest to?


----------



## cehowardNote3

nuttanick said:


> That's what I still have problem with my note 3 after I'd upgraded to kitkat 4.4.2.


 
 Newbie with my 2 cents.
  
 I am running a Note 3, connected to the E18, using Poweramp(full version)with my Sony MDR 1RBTMK2, and everything is working perfectly. My Note 3 has 4.4.2 also my Tab Pro.
  
 I am assuming everybody runnin 4.4.2 has all the updates


----------



## cehowardNote3

br34kb34t said:


> For those of you who own an e18 - can you speak a little to how this device works as a dac for a PC? I've heard good things about use with Android, but I haven't heard a whole lot about PC dac. I do most of my listening on a PC but have recently started tuning in more on my phone. I'm thinking about giving the e18 a try and wonder what people think. Thanks!!


 
 As I always state before I comment, I am a 3 to 4 month newbie. With that said.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 At work I connect the E18 up to my Dell 790, I have a set of Harman Kardon BT phones that use at work. It pumps the Harman Kardon nicely. I am listening to FLAC files. My coworkers are complaining that I am in another world with the headphones on.. Indeed I am..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When you connect the Fiio E18 to the pc, it will automatically install the drivers. Also, you might have to go to control panel, sound, and there you should see the Fiio E18, you chose that as default..


----------



## br34kb34t

cehowardnote3 said:


> As I always state before I comment, I am a 3 to 4 month newbie. With that said..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the response. I guess with so many options available, I'm having a hard time deciding on what to go for. I'm using V-Moda m100s, which don't take a whole lot to drive. Because of this, I probably don't need a very high powered amp. I have a Nuforce udac-3 right now, but I'm not very satisfied with the design. I'd like to find something that allows for some eq like bass boost and maybe treble adjustment. The e17 seemed like a good option but I'm just not convinced.


----------



## Solrighal

For the record the DAC in the E18 is vastly superior to the in - built DAC of my European SGN3.


----------



## br34kb34t

Which takes the prize for better dac, e17k or e18? Fiio went with a new chip for the e18 and I'm wondering if it's any better than the e17k. Does the e18 really amp better?


----------



## lukeap69

Update for those using LG G2. I've tried the latest version of 4.4.2 (d80220d) and I am glad that all music apps work again with the E18. So I can use Neutron again and am not limited with using UAPP!


----------



## cehowardNote3

br34kb34t said:


> Which takes the prize for better dac, e17k or e18? Fiio went with a new chip for the e18 and I'm wondering if it's any better than the e17k. Does the e18 really amp better?


 
 Ha, I was in that same position when I was getting ready to buy and amp/dac.. E17 or E18..Well, when they said the E18 was made especially for Android, and since the reason I got into headphones was because of my android devices, the E18 got the nod. I have even heard that in some instances the E17 sounds better. Be that as it may, IMO, the E18 a later version, and it was made for Android, that was enough for me. Also, in my 3 to 4 month newbie experience,  none of these amp/dacs are perfect,just like headphones. That is why most of headphone users have more than one set of headphones, and heaven forbid, more than one amp/dac too. Even a newbie like me, has fallen for 2 amp/dacs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The E18 and the O2-ODAC.
  
 They should handle all my newbie needs..
  
 If you are into android devices, I would go for the E18..


----------



## br34kb34t

cehowardnote3 said:


> Ha, I was in that same position when I was getting ready to buy and amp/dac.. E17 or E18..Well, when they said the E18 was made especially for Android, and since the reason I got into headphones was because of my android devices, the E18 got the nod. I have even heard that in some instances the E17 sounds better. Be that as it may, IMO, the E18 a later version, and it was made for Android, that was enough for me. Also, in my 3 to 4 month newbie experience,  none of these amp/dacs are perfect,just like headphones. That is why most of headphone users have more than one set of headphones, and heaven forbid, more than one amp/dac too. Even a newbie like me, has fallen for 2 amp/dacs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the response!
  
 I guess I need to determine what I'm going to use more - a computer or a phone. To date, I use my PC way more than my phone for listening to music. 90% of my phone listening takes place while I'm in the gym and I'm using some pretty low end ear buds for that. But I still like the idea of having my phone as a second option if I'm traveling or away from my PC and have my high end cans with me. So maybe the e17 is my best bet since it will work well for the PC and can still amp my phone even though it won't replace the dac in my phone. I've heard the e17 doesn't play well with Android, but I'm not sure that the e18 is worth the purchase if I'm not using it primarily for my phone.
  
 Do you use the e18 as a dac for a PC?


----------



## cehowardNote3

br34kb34t said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I guess I need to determine what I'm going to use more - a computer or a phone. To date, I use my PC way more than my phone for listening to music. 90% of my phone listening takes place while I'm in the gym and I'm using some pretty low end ear buds for that. But I still like the idea of having my phone as a second option if I'm traveling or away from my PC and have my high end cans with me. So maybe the e17 is my best bet since it will work well for the PC and can still amp my phone even though it won't replace the dac in my phone. I've heard the e17 doesn't play well with Android, but I'm not sure that the e18 is worth the purchase if I'm not using it primarily for my phone.
> 
> *Do you use the e18 as a dac for a PC?*


 
  
 I am a newbie, and I truthfully don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is my hookup on the PC..
  
 USB from PC to micro usb on E18, switch on E18 set to PC, Headphones plugged into the E18. On the PC, I tell control panel, the Fiio E18 is default in sound. To be honest, I really don't know what it is using, I know I have the hook up right, and I can hear the difference.. 
  
 Ditto for the hookup to my Note 3.. The gym was my first priority in getting headphones too. That is why my 2 headphones are bluetooth. However, with the E18 in the show, I have modified my gym hookup..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both of my bluetooth headphones can also go wired, and the SQ goes up a notch when wired too. My latest gym bit has been with the E18 and Note 3 piggyback with a rubber band all in a fanny bag..Headphones are wired to the E18, and the E18 is connected to my Note 3..Playing flac while working out.. Sheesh, that puts a lock grin on this 74 year old..
  
 I said all that to say, I don't know what the E18 is using as I am just learning to do the hook ups correctly..


----------



## Solrighal

I also own an E18 and an ODAC/O2. The E18 works fine connected to a PC.

I haven't heard the E17 but I did a lot of research before opting for the E18. From what I've read the E17 uses a DAC which sounds on the warm side whereas the newer E18 uses a Texas Instruments DAC which is said to sound a bit more forward and more involving.

I liked the E18 and the only reason I don't use it now is because of its size when combined with my SGN3. I gave up and bought a Salsa Clip+ (rockboxed). It gives me 80% of the sound for 10% of the weight.

I wish i could get the sound of the ODAC/O2 in a truly portable device. I should sell my E18, lol.


----------



## br34kb34t

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate the info. I know I want a good PC dac that is also portable so maybe I should just order the e18 since I do prefer Android over iOS.
  
 There are a few more things that I'm curious about, for anyone who has used both the e17 and the e18:
  
 1. Are the volume buttons on the e17 as accurate as a potentiometer? I like that I can really dial in the volume on something like the e18 using a potentiometer.
 2. How does the bass on/off switch on the e18 compare to the multi level selection on the e17?
 3. What are your thoughts when it comes to pairing the e17 with the e09? Is it worth the extra purchase for lower impedance headphones (32 ohm)?
  
 As always, thank you very much!!


----------



## White Lotus

br34kb34t said:


> Thanks for the comments, I appreciate the info. I know I want a good PC dac that is also portable so maybe I should just order the e18 since I do prefer Android over iOS.
> 
> There are a few more things that I'm curious about, for anyone who has used both the e17 and the e18:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I much prefer the E18 to the E17 personally, due to the potentiometer. Dialling in with buttons just isn't the same (IMHO).
  
 The eq functions on the E17 are far superior, however.


----------



## br34kb34t

white lotus said:


> I much prefer the E18 to the E17 personally, due to the potentiometer. Dialling in with buttons just isn't the same (IMHO).
> 
> The eq functions on the E17 are far superior, however.


 
 This is why I'm having so much trouble making a decision!! lol I really like aspects of both. If the e18 had better eq options, I'd probably be sold.
  
 But I do still like the idea of having the e09k as a desktop amp to pair with the e17.
  
 Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Coq de Combat

br34kb34t said:


> This is why I'm having so much trouble making a decision!! lol I really like aspects of both. If the e18 had better eq options, I'd probably be sold.
> 
> But I do still like the idea of having the e09k as a desktop amp to pair with the e17.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


 
 I hope this makes it easier on you: the E09k is probably meant for higher impedance headphones and not those as low as 32 ohms. Neither the E17 nor E18 will have any sorts of problems with headphones of that impedance, unless of course they have ultra low sensitivitity. So, unless you have high impedance headphones of 100+ ohms, forget the E09k for now, because if you have have lower impedance headphones of less than 100 ohms, the E09k isn't designed for you. Just concentrate on the E17 vs E18.
  
 As for the DAC portion of those two, meh, both are very good and will suit your needs just fine. I think quite honestly that you will be happy regardless of which one you choose. I think the E18 is supposed to be superior on paper, however, some prefer the E17. In a bigger picture, it just won't matter which you choose - just stay away from E09k until you have higher impedance headphones (think of impedance in the hundreds here).
  
 If all else fails, just roll a dice: every day used for overthinking this matter is a day missed with better sound quality.


----------



## br34kb34t

coq de combat said:


> I hope this makes it easier on you: the E09k is probably meant for higher impedance headphones and not those as low as 32 ohms. Neither the E17 nor E18 will have any sorts of problems with headphones of that impedance, unless of course they have ultra low sensitivitity. So, unless you have high impedance headphones of 100+ ohms, forget the E09k for now, because if you have have lower impedance headphones of less than 100 ohms, the E09k isn't designed for you. Just concentrate on the E17 vs E18.
> 
> As for the DAC portion of those two, meh, both are very good and will suit your needs just fine. I think quite honestly that you will be happy regardless of which one you choose. I think the E18 is supposed to be superior on paper, however, some prefer the E17. In a bigger picture, it just won't matter which you choose - just stay away from E09k until you have higher impedance headphones (think of impedance in the hundreds here).
> 
> If all else fails, just roll a dice: every day used for overthinking this matter is a day missed with better sound quality.


 

 Thanks for the info about the e09k. You summed things up pretty well.
  
 Rolling a dice might be exactly what I need to do. I think for now, I'm going to go with the e17. It seems to have more of what I'm looking for at the moment, including eq options and the ability to pair with the e09k in the event I get higher impedance headphones in the future. Not to mention it's a little cheaper.
  
 Thanks to all for your comments and advice!


----------



## Coq de Combat

No problems. As said, I think you'll be happy regardless which one you go with.
  
 As for high impedance headphones, keep in mind that most* headphones are quite low in impedance. There are some Senns and some Beyers, and then you have those higher end headphones that are higher in impedance, but for those you might want to look at higher end amps as well. I have around 20 headphones (with 5 more coming my way), and the highest impedance ones are the Sennheiser HD25-1 II and those are only 75 ohms. My point is that I think most headphones will be driven just fine with either amp, and when you come to headphones that require more you may want to look at higher end amps instead of the E09k.
  
 No offense to FiiO, they have served me well for years and will continue doing so for years to come; I just think the day I go for a HD800 or some electrostats, I will probably upgrade amp as well - until then I'm fine with the FiiO E-series.
  
 * I have no statistics to support this, but as long as you're on the lower end of the $10-$1000 scale, in my experience they have all been sub-100 ohms, with the exception of Beyers and Senns.


----------



## br34kb34t

I hear you, and you're right. I have the M-100s and I think I'll be sticking with them for a while. They're not hard to drive but I'd like to clean things up a bit with a good amp.
  
 I just ordered the e17 from Amazon and it should be delivered by Thursday. Stay tuned for an update!


----------



## Solrighal

The parametric EQ built into Neutron is fantastically versatile.


----------



## cehowardNote3

solrighal said:


> I also own an E18 and an ODAC/O2. The E18 works fine connected to a PC.


 
 Been following your lead on a lot of points.. Thanks.


----------



## Solrighal

My pleasure.


----------



## MrFaust

A friend of mine and I both recently purchased the E18 to use with out PC's as well as out Samsung Note 3's. We have introduced about a dozen people to this little wonder and have them all wanting to get one as well. It is a great little amp/dac for our use. That being said, we have both found an issue. We both listen using our Grado headphones and have noticed that when it is plugged into the phone, using the little micro usb to micro usb cable that came with the E18, that we hear static. It's not all of the time, but it is quite noticeable. I don't even hear this when the E18 is hooked up to my PC. So I'm wondering if the problem isn't the micro usb cable we are using. I'm wondering if it is more susceptible to static electricity than other cables? If this has already been discussed, my apologies.
  
 Does anyone know of a place online that might sell very small right angle micro usb cables? I am not too crazy how it sticks out an inch or more out of the bottom of the phone into the E18. Since if I stick the pair in my pocket with the phones coming out of the top of the E18, it puts pressure on teh cable and therefore wears the usb ports on both the amp and phone. I figure a cable the kicks out towards the coax out port and loops under and back into the phone would be less obtrusive and less likely to cause damage to the hardware.


----------



## Peridot

I experienced similar issues with the 'static' type noise and eventual disconnection of the audio, which I believe were related to the USB connectors moving when the phone and amp were in my pocket. I never experienced this with the equipment stationary on a desk so I reckon it's an issue with the very fine contact strips in the micro USB connector rather than the FiiO supplied cable itself.
  
 A right angle connector would certainly help and it's a shame that FiiO don't supply one or make it available as an accessory. The supplied cable is unsuited to the method of connection that most users will want.
  
 Having failed to find a suitable cable from any supplier, I bought two OTG cables with right-angle plugs from ebay, cut the USB A socket end off and soldered the core wires together to make a single cable. I also fitted the Phone and E18 in a case and have had no further problems with interrupted playback.
  
 I believe the iBasso devices are supplied with a right-angled micro-USB cable so someone out there is making them - we just need to track them down


----------



## Solrighal

This will work if Matthew can be persuaded to set the plugs at 90degrees.

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55


----------



## xp9433

+1
Neither of my 2 E18 cables work any more!
Happily pay for a good micro with right angle both ends. But it would need to be a little longer than the Fiio cable.


----------



## MrFaust

I bought this last night...
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/200965855567
 So I'm going to see if I can make my own


----------



## lawrecedent

mrfaust said:


> A friend of mine and I both recently purchased the E18 to use with out PC's as well as out Samsung Note 3's. We have introduced about a dozen people to this little wonder and have them all wanting to get one as well. It is a great little amp/dac for our use. That being said, we have both found an issue. We both listen using our Grado headphones and have noticed that when it is plugged into the phone, using the little micro usb to micro usb cable that came with the E18, that we hear static. It's not all of the time, but it is quite noticeable. I don't even hear this when the E18 is hooked up to my PC. So I'm wondering if the problem isn't the micro usb cable we are using. I'm wondering if it is more susceptible to static electricity than other cables? If this has already been discussed, my apologies.
> 
> Does anyone know of a place online that might sell very small right angle micro usb cables? I am not too crazy how it sticks out an inch or more out of the bottom of the phone into the E18. Since if I stick the pair in my pocket with the phones coming out of the top of the E18, it puts pressure on teh cable and therefore wears the usb ports on both the amp and phone. I figure a cable the kicks out towards the coax out port and loops under and back into the phone would be less obtrusive and less likely to cause damage to the hardware.



I dont know if this will be any help but I have just upgraded from the Note 2 to the Note 3 and have noticed a lot more noise artefacts when amped through the fiio e11. I experienced pretty much zero interference from the Note 2.


----------



## MrFaust

When the phone and Amp are stationary there are no issues that I have found. But when riding in a car or walking around with then in your pocket is when the feedback becomes noticeable.


----------



## Solrighal

mrfaust said:


> When the phone and Amp are stationary there are no issues that I have found. But when riding in a car or walking around with then in your pocket is when the feedback becomes noticeable.




Same here.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mrfaust said:


> When the phone and Amp are stationary there are no issues that I have found. But when riding in a car or walking around with then in your pocket is when the feedback becomes noticeable.


 
 My E18 is connected to iPhone 5 via CCK. I can hear static noise in my left channel, even when placed on desk.
 Btw, my iphone 5 is on airplane mode and only wi-fi ON.


----------



## hungga

Excuse me but is that mini usb or micro usb on this e18?


----------



## lukeap69

micro USB


----------



## hungga

Ah ty luke. Am planning to buy this as for my first jump into this so called audiophile world, pairing with ath m40x. I got uap ready in my lenovo p780 but kinda having a corcern on cabling setup since there's no angled cable from fiio.


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

cehowardnote3 said:


> Ha, I was in that same position when I was getting ready to buy and amp/dac.. E17 or E18..Well, when they said the E18 was made especially for Android, and since the reason I got into headphones was because of my android devices, the E18 got the nod. I have even heard that in some instances the E17 sounds better. Be that as it may, IMO, the E18 a later version, and it was made for Android, that was enough for me. Also, in my 3 to 4 month newbie experience,  none of these amp/dacs are perfect,just like headphones. That is why most of headphone users have more than one set of headphones, and heaven forbid, more than one amp/dac too. Even a newbie like me, has fallen for 2 amp/dacs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How do you feel about the sound quality come from the E18? because I am currently looking for a good dac to go with my phone and or my pc when I feel like it. I mean I know this is more of a budget friendly solution when compared to otehr dacs and amps out there but for what I can afford do you think most people would be happy with this product who have not been custom to using very high end DAC's?


----------



## Coq de Combat

You'll be just fine with this one.


----------



## Qupie

Hello everybody. 

 I am looking for an dac/amp to go with my HTC one x on the road and to use at work behind the PC via USB.

 While the E18 seems like the perfect match for my phone:
_usb dac from android (would that make a big difference compared to only using the AMP part of the e17?)_
_charging my phone_
_more powerfull (both battery and amp power)_
  
 it has some drawback compared to the e17: 
_no (decent) bass/treble adjustment_
_no spdif input _
_no screen_
less good sound quality/interference from phone/bass boost humm/USB OTG cable disconnecting/dying etc
  
 While I think the fist differences are very personal (italics), as in, what do you need most (although any insights in the usefulness of those functions would be appreciated as well).
  
 My major question comes from that underlined last part. As I read most of these SQ problems in this thread or on other threads on this ocean of information called Head-fi, I hope you can provide some extra insight. How bad is it? I am a beginning audiophile, owning an K612 pro and having a decent sound system at home, so I am not THAT picky. I love the K612 on my marantz receiver, but my phone and pc at work severely lack the power and precison to drive the cans.

 Do you think I will notice the sound quality and interference problems on the E18?, or is that something for the hardcore audiophiles. And how about the E17, does it have comparable problems? I did not read any problems with the (usb) connection failing during traveling on the E17. I have read ~ 50 pages of both this thread and ~40 of the 433 pages long E17 thread, and while both have some negative reviews, the E18 seems to have slightly worse reviews. I know it is hard to advice somebody else on this kind of thing, but any insight would be greatly appreciated! 

 Thanks

 Q
  
  
 Edit:

 One more question: I am in doubt about buying a second hand one. How is the durability of the battery on Fiio products? Would be a bummer if I get one with a dying battery.


----------



## warrior1975

I actually regret selling my E18. I have two other amps/dacs, Sony pha-2 and the Intruder from Ray Samuels. They all sound great, the latter 2 do sound better, but the E18 was very compact. Was perfect for being on the go. I am fairly new to this hobby as well. Check out E18 on Amazon as they normally have a nice return policy on items. I did like the sound of E18 very much. I'm akmost tempted to purchase another one for my gym setup.


----------



## ralchuh

Would E18 be powerful enough to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones?


----------



## MrFaust

ralchuh said:


> Would E18 be powerful enough to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones?


 
 Yes. I am using it to drive my Beyerdynamic T1's (600 ohm) on the high gain setting. And they sound great.


----------



## Solrighal

ralchuh said:


> Would E18 be powerful enough to drive my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones?




Yes. The E18 drives my HD 650's very well on low gain.


----------



## lethe27

Hello,
  
 This is my first post in the Head-fi forum - and I'm practically a baby audiophile, if someone can give me a detailed response to this, it would be great!
  
 I have a Denon AH D-2000, SE 846 iems, Logitech TripleFi10 iems and Shure 535 iems. As far as amps go, I have a Fiio E11. I use my laptop at home primarily for playing music, but when I'm out I use HTC One M8. 
  
 I primarily listen to extreme metal (black metal, progressive metal, or stuff like Porcupine tree, steven wilson)
  
 I am interested in tinkering around a bit more with sound setups, both on the go and at home. Can you advise if I should either purchase the E17 or the E18 for my particular setup?
 What minor improvements can you suggest to improve my journey as a budding audiophile?
  
 Any advise or response would be appreciated.


----------



## StanD

lethe27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post in the Head-fi forum - and I'm practically a baby audiophile, if someone can give me a detailed response to this, it would be great!
> 
> ...


 
 If you're looking for a DAC/Amp, IMO the E18 is a better choice than the E17. You might also want to kick out the E11 and get an E12. FiiO products are a great value and their higher end products are very good and remain inexpensive.


----------



## lawrecedent

My e18 arrived today as my second portable amp shortly after acquiring the e11 a few months back. My main reasons for the upgrade were that I wanted an amp with a dac that I could connect by usb to really take advantage of my music collection which has all just been re-encoded in lossless format. I haven't spent much time with it so far (just about an hour when I got in) but sadly I have not fallen immediately in love with it as I thought I would and have been left with a few gripes.

1. Firstly, its huge after the e11 and heavy and when strapped to my Note 3 makes a formidable "pocket full". In fact I'd probably have to tighten my belt a notch for fear that they might fall down if I used it out and about in public.

2. The usb lead sticks straight out the bottom. No problem, I thought, I'll just place it in my pocket upside down leaving the fragile usb sockets protected. But no, it's so huge the headphone jack protrudes above my Note 3!!! Hardly the smallest of phones leaving me with the hobsons choice of either knackering the the usb ports on both amp and phone or the headphone jack. This problem is further exacerbated by the fact that the micro usb cables are straight instead of L shaped. I bought this amp thinking I would get more portable use out of it as the android controls would mean the rubber bands spanning my screen would not be such an issue, don't even start me on that after I completely rearranged my homescreen and switched the phone off whilst trying to put them on.

3. The sound, is not as immediately engaging as I expected. There doesn't seem to be as much seperation of instruments even as my humble e11 and the clarity seems muddled at times. Then there's the variable bass control of either none or loads etc etc
I really wanted to love these and totally realise I've not given them a fair run in yet. I'll commit some serious time to them this weekend I promise. But in the meantime, does anyone have any advice that might help remedy some of these problems?


----------



## headdict

lawrecedent said:


> 3. The sound, is not as immediately engaging as I expected. There doesn't seem to be as much seperation of instruments even as my humble e11 and the clarity seems muddled at times. Then there's the variable bass control of either none or loads etc etc
> I really wanted to love these and totally realise I've not given them a fair run in yet. I'll commit some serious time to them this weekend I promise. But in the meantime, does anyone have any advice that might help remedy some of these problems?



How was your setup with e11? Connected to your Note's HP jack? e18 sounding muddy compared to e11 makes no sense.


----------



## lawrecedent

headdict said:


> How was your setup with e11? Connected to your Note's HP jack? e18 sounding muddy compared to e11 makes no sense.



I know I really wasn't expecting it either. Yes, the e11 was connected by the hp jack. I think it must be unfamiliarity with the new sound signature from the e18 dac over the Note circuitry but I was expecting this to be a major advantage. There seems to be less detail in the upper ranges and some vocals seem a little recessed. Still I'll persevere. I bought it second hand so don't how many hours "burn in" they got from their previous owner.


----------



## headdict

lawrecedent said:


> I know I really wasn't expecting it either. Yes, the e11 was connected by the hp jack. I think it must be unfamiliarity with the new sound signature from the e18 dac over the Note circuitry but I was expecting this to be a major advantage. There seems to be less detail in the upper ranges and some vocals seem a little recessed. Still I'll persevere. I bought it second hand so don't how many hours "burn in" they got from their previous owner.



Burn in by previous owner IMO doesn't help, as it has to happen in your brain. Based on your description I can only suspect that e18 sounds overly warm (which I doubt, unless previous owner replaced parts of its circuitry) or you are used to an overly bright sound sig. Give it a chance to "burn in" and report back if you experience any changes. Good luck!


----------



## lawrecedent

headdict said:


> Burn in by previous owner IMO doesn't help, as it has to happen in your brain. Based on your description I can only suspect that e18 sounds overly warm (which I doubt, unless previous owner replaced parts of its circuitry) or you are used to an overly bright sound sig. Give it a chance to "burn in" and report back if you experience any changes. Good luck!




Cheers, any advice on how to transport it or where to buy a dual l shaped micro usb cable for reasonable money?


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Cheers, any advice on how to transport it or where to buy a dual l shaped micro usb cable for reasonable money?


 
 A Vulcan Mind Meld?


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> A Vulcan Mind Meld?



Haha, not sure I'm quite up to that level just yet!


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> A Vulcan Mind Meld?


 
  
  


lawrecedent said:


> Haha, not sure I'm quite up to that level just yet!


 
 Why do you think that an HE-6 has huge magnets and consumes a lot of wattage?


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> Why do you think that an HE-6 has huge magnets and consumes a lot of wattage?




I can only assume they attempt to invoke a religious experience by stimulating the temporal lobes as per the "Koren helmet" aka the God helmet.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> I can only assume they attempt to invoke a religious experience by stimulating the temporal lobes as per the "Koren helmet" aka the God helmet.


 
 Sounds like it's gonna take an SR-009 and a high voltage amp to get the job done. The E18 doesn't have enough of a voltage swing.


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> Sounds like it's gonna take an SR-009 and a high voltage amp to get the job done. The E18 doesn't have enough of a voltage swing.



I don't know about an SR-009 but there's definitely plenty of BS FU 69 swinging around here!


----------



## lawrecedent

Put a few hours into the e18 last night and seem to have solved the problem. Was initially testing it through my k550's and obviously didn't have a great seal so whacked it on full gain and bass which muddied up the sound. Either that or I was just majorly cranky after work. Later on in the evening with the same cans but low gain and bass off the sound was divine, much wider soundstage, punchy bass and plenty of detail in the highs. The e11's going on eBay if anyone's interested.


----------



## lawrecedent

OK now the love is happening, paired it with my SR325is and the marriage is a very happy one indeed.


----------



## lawrecedent

Just noticed that the media buttons only work if I have the music player open on my Note 3. Anyone got a fix?


----------



## lawrecedent

I must say it's lovely talking to myself this afternoon haha, just found these on fleabay now just need to find a super short mini usb to mini usb cable


----------



## Peridot

lawrecedent said:


> I must say it's lovely talking to myself this afternoon haha, just found these on fleabay now just need to find a super short mini usb to mini usb cable


 
  
 The only problem with the right angle adapters is that they bring the socket out close to the edge of the device. Then, when you insert the micro USB it juts out so far that you have the same problem with it getting knocked in your pocket.
  
 If you're up for a bit of soldering you could buy two OTG cables with right-angled connectors and splice them together.
  
 I've used this solution, but I've also put the devices in a case (Samsung S3 and E18) and I'm very happy with the results. I did originally use the E18 with a Note 2 but found the connection arrangements too problematic.
  
 Glad you're enjoying the amp.


----------



## carpler

lawrecedent said:


> I must say it's lovely talking to myself this afternoon haha, just found these on fleabay now just need to find a super short mini usb to mini usb cable


 
  
 Can you post the link for this?
 Is a pair adaptor, right? Is for usb OTG?
 The very short mini usb cable could be the one that comes with the E18?


----------



## lawrecedent

carpler said:


> Can you post the link for this?
> Is a pair adaptor, right? Is for usb OTG?
> The very short mini usb cable could be the one that comes with the E18?



Hi, no the ones pictured are micro to mini usb but I did find another micro to micro in his listings.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331074939649?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Will probably take a while to arrive but at 99p well worth a shot I think.


----------



## Peridot

For info, the pic below shows a Note2 / E18 connected via the right-angle adapters and the supplied OTG cable.


----------



## lawrecedent

peridot said:


> For info, the pic below shows a Note2 / E18 connected via the right-angle adapters and the supplied OTG cable.



Excellent, thanks for the pic. I think I'll feel a lot happier putting it usb cable down in my pocket. How did this configuration work out for you?


----------



## Peridot

lawrecedent said:


> Excellent, thanks for the pic. I think I'll feel a lot happier putting it usb cable down in my pocket. How did this configuration work out for you?


 
  
 It worked fine, however I only used it like that for a short while before getting the S3 phone and a case to wrap everything up in.
  
 While the angled connectors appeared to maintain a more consistent and reliable connection to the phone and amp, I was concerned that any sideways movement on the cable would transfer a lot of force into the connector on the phone in particular and ultimately weaken it. The micro-USB really is a horrible connector for this kind of application, but we have to make do with it.


----------



## lawrecedent

peridot said:


> It worked fine, however I only used it like that for a short while before getting the S3 phone and a case to wrap everything up in.
> 
> While the angled connectors appeared to maintain a more consistent and reliable connection to the phone and amp, I was concerned that any sideways movement on the cable would transfer a lot of force into the connector on the phone in particular and ultimately weaken it. The micro-USB really is a horrible connector for this kind of application, but we have to make do with it.




I totally agree, I never thought I'd sing Apple's praises but their original connector was a beast in comparison.
Just out of interest, you say that you have a case that everything goes in, if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy it? and how does it look/work etc?


----------



## carpler

peridot said:


> For info, the pic below shows a Note2 / E18 connected via the right-angle adapters and the supplied OTG cable.


 
  
 Sorry I'm a little confused...
 The right-angle adapters in the pic are those posted by lawrecedent some post before?


----------



## lawrecedent

Yes





carpler said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused...
> The right-angle adapters in the pic are those posted by lawrecedent some post before?




Yes, Peridot has had experience of them and sent the pic of them in use. The pic I posted was of them for sale on eBay.


----------



## Peridot

lawrecedent said:


> I totally agree, I never thought I'd sing Apple's praises but their original connector was a beast in comparison.
> Just out of interest, you say that you have a case that everything goes in, if you don't mind me asking, where did you buy it? and how does it look/work etc?


 
  
 I share similar sentiments regarding Apple. While there's a lot not to like, the fact that the original dock connector survived through so many generations of devices is to their credit. I think the new lightning connector is also superior to micro-USB.
  
 The case I use is this one. It was suggested to me by someone on here, although I don't think he's actually used it himself.
  
 It's a bit wider than necessary, but otherwise perfect for an S3 with Anker extended battery (highly recommended) and the E18.
  
 I ended up getting two of these, I have my modified 480GB iPod Video in one and the S3 in the other, swapping the E18 between them as required.


----------



## lawrecedent

Ah I see, thanks for the pics and nice setup! I also notice you have some velcro pads which I assume you use to attach the e18 to the phone. I had a similar idea myself to buy a spare battery cover for my Note 3 and attach velcro to it for when I'm out and about with the amp. I also thought about customising the inside with tinfoil to minimise interference after reading a post from someone who had done this to good effect. Where abouts did you get the velcro pads from? Also, where did you get the micro usb cable? That looks loke just the sort of thing I'm after.


----------



## lawrecedent

mrfaust said:


> I bought this last night...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200965855567
> So I'm going to see if I can make my own




Did you have any success with making any cables? I'm not afraid of a soldering iron and having a go if you managed to solve the problem this way.


----------



## MrFaust

unfortunately no I have not had the time lately to try to make my own cable. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks when things lighten up. And when I do I will post results.


----------



## lawrecedent

mrfaust said:


> unfortunately no I have not had the time lately to try to make my own cable. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks when things lighten up. And when I do I will post results.




Looking forward to it, good luck!! I really want to get this amp safely mobile asap. Can't believe no one out there is making a cable like this, especially fiio when their design demands it. Could turn into a nice little money spinner if you're successful, there's definitely a gap in the market.


----------



## chillaxing

rfs830 said:


> I might need to see if this will work with my new asus transformer TF701.  Would be nice if I can just use the usb port on on the dock with this.


 
 Did anyone find out if the e18 worked with the asus tf701.  Thinking about pulling the trigger on this or e12 tonight.


----------



## carpler

peridot said:


> (...)
> 
> The case I use is this one. It was suggested to me by someone on here, although I don't think he's actually used it himself.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your reply!
 The USB OTG cable that you use in this pick where are from?
 Can you post a link for purchase it?
 Many thanks!


----------



## xp9433

carpler said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> The USB OTG cable that you use in this pick where are from?
> Can you post a link for purchase it?
> Many thanks!


 

 +1


----------



## Peridot

carpler said:


> The USB OTG cable that you use in this pick where are from?
> Can you post a link for purchase it?
> Many thanks!


 
  
 These are the OTG cables I have used - ebay link
  
 I cut the USB A socket off and joined two cables together. The join sits in the hinge of the case and, given my limited soldering skills, joining them 'side-by-side' like this is easier than trying to produce a a neat 'in-line' splice.


----------



## Peridot

lawrecedent said:


> Ah I see, thanks for the pics and nice setup! I also notice you have some velcro pads which I assume you use to attach the e18 to the phone. I had a similar idea myself to buy a spare battery cover for my Note 3 and attach velcro to it for when I'm out and about with the amp. I also thought about customising the inside with tinfoil to minimise interference after reading a post from someone who had done this to good effect. Where abouts did you get the velcro pads from? Also, where did you get the micro usb cable? That looks loke just the sort of thing I'm after.


 
  
 Hi lawrecedent, cable details above. The velcro pads I used are these ones. They worked well on the Note for me, and I have also used them to hold the devices in the case, although I did need an additional spot of glue to secure them on the textured material that lines the case.


----------



## chillaxing

peridot said:


> I share similar sentiments regarding Apple. While there's a lot not to like, the fact that the original dock connector survived through so many generations of devices is to their credit. I think the new lightning connector is also superior to micro-USB.
> 
> The case I use is this one. It was suggested to me by someone on here, although I don't think he's actually used it himself.
> 
> ...


 
 are you using the phone and amp when its zipped up?  Im asking cause when my phone gets stuck in between the cushions of the couch and pandora is running.   The phone gets super hot and i cant charge it till it cools down.


----------



## Peridot

chillaxing said:


> are you using the phone and amp when its zipped up?  Im asking cause when my phone gets stuck in between the cushions of the couch and pandora is running.   The phone gets super hot and i cant charge it till it cools down.


 
  
 I do use it zipped up with just enough room for the headphone cable to pass through. 
  
 I had thought that heat might be a problem and that I'd need some ventilation holes, however it only gets slightly warm in there. That said, I normally have the phone in flight mode and power saver setting playing stored music, so it may well be a different matter if I were streaming over 3G / WiFi.


----------



## AZTEC59

Have just recieved my fiio e18, tried it with a nexus 7 tablet and could not make it work, if anyone knows a workaround will appreciate. thanks


----------



## CasperBxl

You could try the app "USB Audio Player PRO"
  
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro&hl=en
  
 Also, check their webpage for info.
 If it does not work, uninstall and you can get a refund normally.
  
 http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/

GoogleNexus 7yesMay require a reboot with the audio device connected *AND the language set to English-US* (no kidding!). Google is said to solve this issue. Nexus 7 (2013)yesMay require a reboot with the audio device connected AND the language set to English-US (no kidding!). Google is said to solve this issue. Nexus 10 May require a reboot with the audio device connected AND the language set to English-US (no kidding!). Google is said to solve this issue.
  
 I hope this can help,
 Regards,
  
 Casper


----------



## chillaxing

whoo hoo just ordered one of these.  Hope they meet all my needs.  Now to wait impatiently and stare out the window like a puppy waiting for its owner


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I just tried searching this thread for interconnect but only got 2 hits. Are there other makers of micro to micro usb interconnects with better quality than what's supplied?


----------



## lawrecedent

If there aren't, someone needs to consider it as there's plenty of demand. I might even look into it myself ☺


----------



## lawrecedent

Did anyone find a solution to the phone interference problem. It's quite bad on my Note 3. I wondered if getting a metal battery cover for my phone when using my amp would help. I was already thinking of getting a spare cover so that I could stick velcro on it without it having to be an everyday feature for everyday use.


----------



## Solrighal

I get zero interference with my Note 3. I use an Otterbox Commuter case.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Did anyone find a solution to the phone interference problem. It's quite bad on my Note 3. I wondered if getting a metal battery cover for my phone when using my amp would help. I was already thinking of getting a spare cover so that I could stick velcro on it without it having to be an everyday feature for everyday use.


 
 Try not sandwiching them and see if that improves the situation.


----------



## itsnick123

Hi guys, would it be worthwhile to get a x5 over a e18? The e18 will be paired with my note 3 and pc while the x5 will be used as is. I'm wondering if there's any significant sound difference between the x5 and e18 (worth the price difference)? Assuming the other usability factors don't matter (the fact that they are apple and orange).

I will be listening mainly on a pair of fidelio x1 and se215. Thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

The X5 does whatever the E18 does but better except the ability to pair it with smartphone. The X5 can use as a USB DAC but don't think it's compatible with smartphone. There is also no built in memory for the X5. Depends on if you are willing to carry another DAP to get better SQ or the E18 as your DAC/amp + charging bank


----------



## CasperBxl

billsonchang007 said:


> The X5 does whatever the E18 does but better except the ability to pair it with smartphone. The X5 can use as a USB DAC but don't think it's compatible with smartphone. There is also no built in memory for the X5. Depends on if you are willing to carry another DAP to get better SQ or the E18 as your DAC/amp + charging bank


 

 Well ... I think I have to agree.

 My setup, Galaxy S5 + E18 is nothing but GREAT! The E18 is a wonderful device, great sound quality, great build, ... love everything about it.
  
 BUT ... carrying a S5 with a E18 stuck to it with the USB cable sticking out seems fragile.
 I am inclined to consider a High Quality dedicated player. Simple, phone for calls, player for music.
  
  
 Do you know if the X5 can drive high impedance headphones? (250 ohm, 600ohm)
 And how is it with In-Ears?
  
 I saw that HiFiMan also makes a great player. Anybody with thoughts on that?


----------



## chillaxing

so i just ordered one of these.  should i order any cables beside the l9 for an ipod?  gonna use it with a s3, asus tf701 and other android devices.  I know that they come with cables but probably crap.


----------



## CasperBxl

chillaxing said:


> so i just ordered one of these.  should i order any cables beside the l9 for an ipod?  gonna use it with a s3, asus tf701 and other android devices.  I know that they come with cables but probably crap.


 
  
 LoL ... No, the cables that come with it are not crap ... far from it.
 I also got the L9 ... good quality, works just fine.
  
  
 Only point I would make, pity the micro-usb cable that comes with the E18 is straight and not angled.
 So finding a angled micro-usb OTG cable can be a bit of a hunt ... but i found one ...
  
 ... and dont get cauth in the "ooooh, aaaahh" ... USB is a digital signal, so it works or it does not.
 The contacts can be of better quality, but that is about it.
  
 Angled micro usb OTG cable:
 http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/buy_paypal.php   (scroll down in the list)
  
  
 Greetings ... and have fun!


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> Try not sandwiching them and see if that improves the situation.



I'd need to buy a seperate, longer usb cable to seperate them which would be a shame as I bought this primarily for portability and piggy backing is by far the most convenient method.
Would a metal bettery cover offer any shielding or does it need to be a certain metal or in the amp. I don't really have any know how when it comes to interference issues. The shielding in aerial cables is always copper foil or braid. Can you even buy copper foil?


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> I'd need to buy a seperate, longer usb cable to seperate them which would be a shame as I bought this primarily for portability and piggy backing is by far the most convenient method.
> Would a metal bettery cover offer any shielding or does it need to be a certain metal or in the amp. I don't really have any know how when it comes to interference issues. The shielding in aerial cables is always copper foil or braid. Can you even buy copper foil?


 
 Is it possible to get a Faraday shield? I've used a Faraday Cage in the past for sensitive electronic kit, but I don't know if you can find a pocket friendly solution. Just for a quick test you can use the short cable that it came with placing the E18 and your player/phone end to end rather than stacked. That might get more information to you about the nature of the interference. I've found that offsetting the phone and E18 when sandwiching helped a lot.


----------



## BillsonChang007

The X5 should be able to drive high impedance headphone but weather it can drive it well is another thing. IEM for X5 shouldn't be a problem but it is best to ask the people at X5 thread as they are better experienced xD


----------



## itsnick123

billsonchang007 said:


> The X5 does whatever the E18 does but better except the ability to pair it with smartphone. The X5 can use as a USB DAC but don't think it's compatible with smartphone. There is also no built in memory for the X5. Depends on if you are willing to carry another DAP to get better SQ or the E18 as your DAC/amp + charging bank


 
 Thanks for you reply, I specifically wants to compare the SQ of the two but I guess there aren't many people out there who owns both?


----------



## BillsonChang007

itsnick123 said:


> Thanks for you reply, I specifically wants to compare the SQ of the two but I guess there aren't many people out there who owns both?




No problem  

The X5 does seem to have better spec tot


----------



## lawrecedent

Just read this article about ferrite beads (used to stop phone interference with speakers)
http://www.maclife.com/article/iphone_buzz_kill
I think I have some kicking around somewhere. Does anyone reckon it's worth a try or will it not work because the devices are too close together?


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Just read this article about ferrite beads (used to stop phone interference with speakers)
> http://www.maclife.com/article/iphone_buzz_kill
> I think I have some kicking around somewhere. Does anyone reckon it's worth a try or will it not work because the devices are too close together?


 
 If shifting the two apart reduces or minimizes the interference then I doubt that ferrite beads are the answer. You can try but I wouldn't be disappointed if it didn't work I keep the E18 and phone in the same shoulder bag as my tablet so I can avoid sandwiching the two, unfortunately this isn't doable for most folks.


----------



## chillaxing

casperbxl said:


> LoL ... No, the cables that come with it are not crap ... far from it.
> I also got the L9 ... good quality, works just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for the link and greeting. a lot of great peeps in here
  
 I been playing with home audio for awhile.  So i know wire are just wires. But sometimes companies are just shady cause they want the biggest profit margin ie bose, beats


----------



## lawrecedent

I have bought one of these




And one of these




Will this work, if I connect them together?


----------



## warrior1975

it should. You didn't need to get USB 3.0, the 2.0 fits in the 3.0 plug.


----------



## delrosa81

itsnick123 said:


> Thanks for you reply, I specifically wants to compare the SQ of the two but I guess there aren't many people out there who owns both?


 

 I have the Galaxy S5 and the X5, SQ wise, IMO, I say IMO, X5 has significant SQ over the Galaxy S5. I prefer a dedicated player simply because when I am making phone calls, I don wan the bulk of the amp + dac to be weighing me down.


----------



## warrior1975

How about if you rooted and added V4A? I can't use my note 3 as a source without V4A, IMHO it was terrible.


----------



## itsnick123

billsonchang007 said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 After giving it some thought I'm now leaning towards buying the e18... but the e18 seems to have quite a lot more quirks when compare to their apple counterpart? I might even lean towards an ipod touch + e12 if that is going to give me a better experience.
  


delrosa81 said:


> I prefer a dedicated player simply because when I am making phone calls, I don wan the bulk of the amp + dac to be weighing me down.


 
 You have a point, but I rely quite a lot on my spotify premium which will requires either phone + dac/amp or android dap... and there's not many in my opinion worth it android dap out there.
  
 On top of the x5's $200 difference with the e18 I will need the $$$ to acquire my music as well... but I can see how taking phone calls during my listening session is going to be a pain.


----------



## BeastRider

Guys I need your help deciding on this one. I just got a new pair of cans (Cheapo Superlux HD662) which are closed, semi-basshead headphones. I'm currently using a Fiio E10 with another pair of luxes (681 Evos) which I use at home. The HD662 I plan to use in transit and I need a good amp that will get the most bass out of the HD662 with of course good clarity and quality. I'm no audiophile meaning I can't tell minute differences in sound, but I can tell the more obvious ones like open vs closed etc. What I want to know is how does the E18 compare to the E10 in terms of sound quality and especially bass boost. I will be using the E18 on my android vs the E10 on my PC but I guess it's pretty fair since their both DAC/Amps and bypass the source. (I don't do EQ nor do I know how to). Planning to sell my E10 and just use the E18 if it sounds better in general. Actually I'm also thinking about just getting a cheapo E11 if my contact for a used E18 for $100 doesn't reply. Any recommendations?


----------



## xp9433

warrior1975 said:


> it should. You didn't need to get USB 3.0, the 2.0 fits in the 3.0 plug.


 

 The USB 3.0 fitting is a tighter and more secure fit, making it less susceptible to damage/pressure when carried in pockets


----------



## delrosa81

warrior1975 said:


> How about if you rooted and added V4A? I can't use my note 3 as a source without V4A, IMHO it was terrible.


 
  
 I have never tried rooting my phone before and the galaxy S5 is a company issued mobile phone so I am not allowed to do anything invasive to the phone even on the software side. But I agree, my S5 SQ left quite alot to be desired.


itsnick123 said:


> After giving it some thought I'm now leaning towards buying the e18... but the e18 seems to have quite a lot more quirks when compare to their apple counterpart? I might even lean towards an ipod touch + e12 if that is going to give me a better experience.
> 
> You have a point, but I rely quite a lot on my spotify premium which will requires either phone + dac/amp or android dap... and there's not many in my opinion worth it android dap out there.
> 
> On top of the x5's $200 difference with the e18 I will need the $$$ to acquire my music as well... but I can see how taking phone calls during my listening session is going to be a pain.


 
 Oic, understood on the spotify part. If you want a non phone android DAP, you can try the Sony ZX-1? I'm using it currently and so far so good. I do agree on the forking out money part though, I'm facing the same situation for my 2nd portable rig which I want to be as light as possible for my work trips.


----------



## Solrighal

Or buy a Sansa Clip+ and be done with it. That's what I did and I'm happy with it. It doesn't sound quite as good as my SGN3/E18 but it fits in my pocket and costs £40.


----------



## BillsonChang007

itsnick123 said:


> After giving it some thought I'm now leaning towards buying the e18... but the e18 seems to have quite a lot more quirks when compare to their apple counterpart? I might even lean towards an ipod touch + e12 if that is going to give me a better experience.
> 
> You have a point, but I rely quite a lot on my spotify premium which will requires either phone + dac/amp or android dap... and there's not many in my opinion worth it android dap out there.
> 
> On top of the x5's $200 difference with the e18 I will need the $$$ to acquire my music as well... but I can see how taking phone calls during my listening session is going to be a pain.




I see the your point now. The iTouch 5 does have decent DAC to my memory and very very short listening impression I'm not sure if you can make use of the CCK to connect to external DAC with the iTouch thought


----------



## itsnick123

delrosa81 said:


> Oic, understood on the spotify part. If you want a non phone android DAP, you can try the Sony ZX-1? I'm using it currently and so far so good. I do agree on the forking out money part though, I'm facing the same situation for my 2nd portable rig which I want to be as light as possible for my work trips.


 
 The zx-1 is an amazing device but sadly its out of my budget, my neck is already on the line after recently bought my fidelio x1.
  


solrighal said:


> Or buy a Sansa Clip+ and be done with it. That's what I did and I'm happy with it. It doesn't sound quite as good as my SGN3/E18 but it fits in my pocket and costs £40.


 
 Understood, but sometimes a man want some of that luxury as much as a women does.
  


billsonchang007 said:


> I see the your point now. The iTouch 5 does have decent DAC to my memory and very very short listening impression I'm not sure if you can make use of the CCK to connect to external DAC with the iTouch thought


  



 Darn it. This is getting complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I guess I'll just have to weigh my option, make up my mind and not to bore you guys further. Thanks everyone who have provided me with valuable inputs, much appreciated.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Solrighal

I'm not trying to put you off the X5 as I'm sure it sounds great and it's relatively compact. Maybe instead of weighing your options you should weigh the SGN3/E18. It's a brick. Good luck.


----------



## BeastRider

Can anyone here comment on how the E18 fairs compared to the E10? Planning on upgrading, I need the portability of the E18 vs. the laptop only design of the E10. I like the sound of the E10, will this be an improvement over it? What can I expect when moving from E10 to this? Hoping someone with both devices can help me with this. The E18 is quite pricy, double the price of the E10 here. BTW I'm a big fan of bass boost, I guess I would be considered a basshead. I still want crisp highs and clear mids though, sound stage is also important cause I game about as much as I like to listen to tunes.


----------



## lawrecedent

xp9433 said:


> The USB 3.0 fitting is a tighter and more secure fit, making it less susceptible to damage/pressure when carried in pockets



Yes, thats the reason I went for a micro usb 3 connection. The added pins make it a sturdier connection and right angled should be bullet proof (touch wood)


----------



## warrior1975

Makes sense, I didn't even think of that. I just hate having all those extra connections and extra lengths of wiring. Drives me nuts.


----------



## xp9433

lawrecedent said:


> Yes, thats the reason I went for a micro usb 3 connection. The added pins make it a sturdier connection and right angled should be bullet proof (touch wood)


 

 Yes lawrecedent, I have Fiio-cable connection breakdown problems. The too-short direct-out Fiio-supplied USB Mini cable puts pressure on both the cable and source/E18 female fittings when these are at the bottom of your pocket.
  
 I now have to hold the cable into a certain position with cellotape to obtain a consistent connection between Note3/E18. I no longer use the package in my pocket, which is a pain.
  
 So I would love a right angle connector on both ends of the cable, ideally with one of them being USB 3 mini. Making up such a cable myself doesn't appeal very much.
  
 Frank


----------



## lawrecedent

warrior1975 said:


> Makes sense, I didn't even think of that. I just hate having all those extra connections and extra lengths of wiring. Drives me nuts.



Couldn't agree more but couldn't face spending half the price I paid for the amp again on a cable (the only one I could find was £35!!)


----------



## lawrecedent

I'm loving the sound from this amp but am seeing it as less and less of a mobile option due to the cables and when I move around I get phone interference. So I'll probably just use this at home. To be fair when out and about I tend to use my ue900 which don't really need amping or my ue9000 on bluetooth connection. I know many purists will whince at this but the convenience of the ue9000 is worth the sacrifice in sound quality. On the go they sound great and at home wired through the e18 are even better.


----------



## warrior1975

I despise carrying a stack around now... yet I'm afraid to drop $1k or more on a DAP so I don't need to. The difference without an amp is tremendous. Of my small collection, this was the most portable, I really regret selling it at times. For the price, damn thing sounded good. I don't recall having noise on it with my note 3. Did you try shutting some of the radios off? wifi, Bluetooth, etc.


----------



## chillaxing

S3 owners, which kernal are you guys using.  I just got my e18 today and it seems like my kernal might not be right for it.  when i'm listening to it with my phone i get static, skipping, popping like sounds when i use my phone while listening to music.  I tried the e18 with my ipod and it works fine.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

chillaxing said:


>


 

 I've got 4.4.2 and it works fine with the S3. No popping. Try disabling your Wifi.


----------



## chillaxing

soundsgoodtome said:


> I've got 4.4.2 and it works fine with the S3. No popping. Try disabling your Wifi.


 
 yeah found out some of the interference was from the phone and e18 being band together.  stopped most of it after changing to a silicone case for the phone.  I still here the a slight ground noise.
  
 i disabled all the data on my phone and it still acts up when i take the phone off of stand by to change the album.  I'll see if i can update to the 4.4.2.  I can't update to anything that will affect my rooted s3.  I use it to tether and its the only way i can get internet connection.


----------



## skingg

chillaxing said:


>


 
 Boeffla Kernel 5.3beta3 and JB 4.3 running on International S3 I9300 . No problems here.


----------



## StanD

billsonchang007 said:


> I see the your point now. The iTouch 5 does have decent DAC to my memory and very very short listening impression I'm not sure if you can make use of the CCK to connect to external DAC with the iTouch thought


 
 The Touch 5G is rather good. Yes you can use the Lightning CCK to connect to a FiiO E18, It even works with a Desktop DAC like a Bifrost Uber USB as long as you use a powered USB Hub or a Y cable and external power (USB wall wart or USB battery/juicepack). The E18 does not draw much if any power so a powered hub or external battery/Y cable are not required. I have both of these DACs and can attest that these combinations work.


----------



## franmadrsid

Please ,anyone can help me? I'm desperate with this issue. · I connect my E18 to my laptop and does not recognize the usb. I can not play my music through the usb. What I can do? Thank you in advance


----------



## Solrighal

I don't use Windows I'm afraid but doesn't it show up in Sound Properties (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## chillaxing

franmadrsid said:


> Please ,anyone can help me? I'm desperate with this issue. · I connect my E18 to my laptop and does not recognize the usb. I can not play my music through the usb. What I can do? Thank you in advance


 
 seems like the laptop didn't install the driver.  your laptop should have discovered a new device and installed the e18 driver automatically when you plugged it in for the first time.  did you check if your usb port is good?


----------



## StanD

franmadrsid said:


> Please ,anyone can help me? I'm desperate with this issue. · I connect my E18 to my laptop and does not recognize the usb. I can not play my music through the usb. What I can do? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The E18 should probably use the default windows driver.  You will notice the two usb drivers with the yellow triangles, "Unknown Device" and "USB Device(VID_....)" One or both of these are most likely related to the problem. Sometimes uninstalling them (right click menu) and then plugging in the E18 to re-install the driver might help.


----------



## av911

franmadrsid said:


> Please ,anyone can help me? I'm desperate with this issue. · I connect my E18 to my laptop and does not recognize the usb. I can not play my music through the usb. What I can do? Thank you in advance



 

What's your Device Installation Settings? 

System --> Advanced System Settings --> Hardware tab --> Device Installation Settings.


----------



## franmadrsid

Thanks all for reply, I think that the problem is that my laptop have not the generic driver..  The rest of device work properly. Anyone know how can reinstall the driver for it.. or where can I download.?
  
  
 Quote:


av911 said:


> franmadrsid said:
> 
> 
> > Please ,anyone can help me? I'm desperate with this issue. · I connect my E18 to my laptop and does not recognize the usb. I can not play my music through the usb. What I can do? Thank you in advance
> ...


 
 After reset FIIO I get this ->


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

franmadrsid said:


> After reset FIIO I get this ->


 


 Try going into windows via Safe Mode and uninstalling the drivers from the device manager. Unplug the E18, reboot>make sure you have internet connection>plug in the E18 into a USB port that you haven't used with it before. You can also try a different USB A to micro cable.


----------



## mzecher

baoxymoron said:


> 1. Will there be Linux support on any level?


 
 This was asked many months ago, but maybe the answer is still useful: it works wonderfully with linux, needing no configuration at all. I just plugged it and my system recognized it immediately (running Archlinux with current kernel, KDE and PulseAudio with VLC backend)


----------



## lawrecedent

lawrecedent said:


> Yes, thats the reason I went for a micro usb 3 connection. The added pins make it a sturdier connection and right angled should be bullet proof (touch wood)



Actually this configuration doesn't work at all. For some reason the phone does not register a usb connection when using a micro usb 3 cable. Presumably because it just assumes its being charged. Oh well, back to the drawing board...sigh!


----------



## dukeav

Hi Folks,
  
 I got this amp a couple of days and have been using it with my ipad. I had a couple of questions:
  
 1. While swithiching on, there is a second click sound (more like clunk). Is this normal?
  
 2. The skip track buttons are reveresed. Skip to previous track button actually skips to next track. anyone notice this? Or maybe its an ipad issue?
  
 Thanks


----------



## chillaxing

dukeav said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got this amp a couple of days and have been using it with my ipad. I had a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 
 yes the second clicking sound is normal.  It should also do the same when your switching the e18 to different modes on the bottom.  
  
 I also noticed the track buttons being reversed.  Dont know whats up with that.  Maybe in china forward means backwards and backward means left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dukeav

chillaxing said:


> yes the second clicking sound is normal.  It should also do the same when your switching the e18 to different modes on the bottom.
> 
> I also noticed the track buttons being reversed.  Dont know whats up with that.  Maybe in china forward means backwards and backward means left
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. So the buttons are reversed with Android also?


----------



## Solrighal

dukeav said:


> Thanks. So the buttons are reversed with Android also?




Yes.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

My guess is they made the button orientation/board layouts without considering the orientation of the metal case. That's how it is on the first and second version e18





dukeav said:


> Thanks. So the buttons are reversed with Android also?


----------



## StanD

dukeav said:


> Thanks. So the buttons are reversed with Android also?


 
 I suspect that someone at FiiO that did the graphics for the buttons is dyslexic and hasn't learned to adapt.


----------



## dukeav

I have a doubt on the gain setting.
  
 When using it in DAC mode what should the gain setting be? Does it depend on the source (ipad 3rd gen for me) or is it just a listening preference?


----------



## florin5000

Hello,

I have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 PRO 250 ohms. I used them with the combo FIIO E07K(DAC)+FIIO E09K(AMP) and it was fabulous... when I introduced E09K the sound was at least with 2 classes better (bass, soundstage, highs, etc).
I sold my FiiO combo and I bought FiiO E18 as I saw from reviews that is a better DAC even than E17 witch is better than E07K. Also for amplification I bough a Little Dot MK V solid state...
So now I am using FiiO E18 as DAC and Little DOT MK V as AMP and I am not happy with the sound on DT 880 PRO... It was so much better with FIIO E07K(DAC)+FIIO E09K(AMP)...
I am sure I connected everything OK and I use good quality RCA cables.
The source is my PC with Foobar2000 + flacs.
I mean Little DOT MK V amps the sound but I dont think adds quality, just volume booster... I even believe the sound is better if I use only Fiio E18 as DAC+AMP... 
Should I go back to FiiO E09K ? And a second question: As FiiO E07K can connect directly into E09K it is better the combo E07K+E09K than FIIO E18+E09K ?

Can you please advise me on this ?

Thx

Edited by florin5000 - Today at 3:50 am View History


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

E18 and E09k will be ahead of the e07 and e09k imo. I'm guessing you don't like the tube sound of the mk5, maybe swap tubes? This may seem obvious but are tou using the line out to feed the little dot and not the hp out?

Or you could just he a solid state guy or gal and just dont know it yet.


----------



## lawrecedent

dukeav said:


> I have a doubt on the gain setting.
> 
> When using it in DAC mode what should the gain setting be? Does it depend on the source (ipad 3rd gen for me) or is it just a listening preference?



It usually depends more on the headphones you are using and how difficult they are to drive. This is usually indicated by how many ohms the headphones are (lower the number, easier to drive)☺


----------



## StanD

dukeav said:


> I have a doubt on the gain setting.
> 
> When using it in DAC mode what should the gain setting be? Does it depend on the source (ipad 3rd gen for me) or is it just a listening preference?


 
 The gain switch should be to compensate for the sensitivity of the headphones/IEMs which are different from model to model. Sources should follow standard levels and not differ greatly. Some sources require that you turn up their volume, all the way, when using external DAC's.


----------



## StanD

florin5000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT880 PRO 250 ohms. I used them with the combo FIIO E07K(DAC)+FIIO E09K(AMP) and it was fabulous... when I introduced E09K the sound was at least with 2 classes better (bass, soundstage, highs, etc).
> I sold my FiiO combo and I bought FiiO E18 as I saw from reviews that is a better DAC even than E17 witch is better than E07K. Also for amplification I bough a Little Dot MK V solid state...
> ...


 
  
  


soundsgoodtome said:


> E18 and E09k will be ahead of the e07 and e09k imo. I'm guessing you don't like the tube sound of the mk5, maybe swap tubes? This may seem obvious but are tou using the line out to feed the little dot and not the hp out?
> 
> Or you could just he a solid state guy or gal and just dont know it yet.


 
 Looks like Florin doesn't want to pay an arm and a leg for an Amp. Perhaps a Schiit Magni would do the trick.


----------



## dukeav

lawrecedent said:


> It usually depends more on the headphones you are using and how difficult they are to drive. This is usually indicated by how many ohms the headphones are (lower the number, easier to drive)☺


 
  
  


stand said:


> The gain switch should be to compensate for the sensitivity of the headphones/IEMs which are different from model to model. Sources should follow standard levels and not differ greatly. Some sources require that you turn up their volume, all the way, when using external DAC's.


 
  
 So what should it be for ATH-M50x (http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/99aff89488ddd6b1/)?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Monoprice has their amp/dac on sale this weekend. Dont quote me but it looks like a an e09 with a built in dac as well as line-in to use as strictly an amp.





stand said:


> Looks like Florin doesn't want to pay an arm and a leg for an Amp. Perhaps a Schiit Magni would do the trick.


----------



## lawrecedent

dukeav said:


> So what should it be for ATH-M50x (http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/99aff89488ddd6b1/)?



At 38 ohms they should be easily driven on the low gain setting. A good indicator is, if you plug the headphones straight into your phone ipod etc how does it sound? If you need to turn the volume all the way up and they still sound weak they will require amplification and possibly high gain.


----------



## BillsonChang007

dukeav said:


> So what should it be for ATH-M50x (http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/99aff89488ddd6b1/)?




They don't really need an amp/DAC IMO


----------



## xp9433

billsonchang007 said:


> They don't really need an amp/DAC IMO


 
*BillsonChang007*
  
 IME, there is much more to sound quality than the capability of driving a headphone loud enough. The quality of the digital to analog conversion is critical. And there are big difference in the SQ between power amps of similar drive capability.
  
 I have a Samsung Note 3, which used by itself does not come close to the SQ achieved when used as a digital source for an external DAC/AMP. I have tried with Fiio E18 and X5. The damped lifeless SQ of the Note 3 disappears when paired with even a modest external DAC/AMP like the E18 or X5. However, full CD resolution wav files are used.
  
 I often find that users who recommend direct from phone listening are playing MP3 files, and this could be why they do not appreciate an external DAC/AMP.


----------



## dukeav

lawrecedent said:


> At 38 ohms they should be easily driven on the low gain setting. A good indicator is, if you plug the headphones straight into your phone ipod etc how does it sound? If you need to turn the volume all the way up and they still sound weak they will require amplification and possibly high gain.


 
  
 Thanks, went through the link. I am using volume around 4 (6 max), at low gain, so that's loud enough for me.


billsonchang007 said:


> They don't really need an amp/DAC IMO


 
  
 My ears beg to differ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may not be able to quantify but the quality seems much better and loudness is no match.


----------



## rebelinho

hi there, 
  
 I've found this rather "appealing" deal on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-Kunlun-E18-Professional-Portable-USB-DAC-AMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Power-Bank-/361006411883?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item540da8b06b
  
 Can anyone tell if this is the real deal? I know the price is very suspicious, but the same seller is also selling the E18 in "Buy Now" format, for 142$: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361000845828?tfrom=361006411883&tpos=unknow&ttype=price&talgo=origal
  
 also, I suppose the E18 works differently with different sources and headphones. I will be playing my music from a ZTE V875 or my computer (Asus K55VM, I think the sound card is one of those regular Realtek ones), and the headphones are the Takstar Pro80. Any insights on these?


----------



## SDBiotek

A little bit of advice (which you probably already know): If it seems too good to be true, don't risk it. Check the sellers recent feedback (not just the score). At a glance, you can see the seller generally deals with much less expensive electronics and other items. As he is based in China, I would recommend against buying an E18 from him. There have been more than a few cases of dishonest sellers, based in China, claiming to sell an "audiophile" product. They will take a long time to ship, and often you will receive a random piece of junk, instead of what you ordered. After that, they may be very slow to respond, and it can be very difficult to get your money back.


----------



## CasperBxl

rebelinho said:


> hi there,
> 
> I've found this rather "appealing" deal on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-Kunlun-E18-Professional-Portable-USB-DAC-AMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Power-Bank-/361006411883?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item540da8b06b
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Ask for the "scratch" code on the product (with a photo) in a PM. You can check online if it is real.
  

  
  
  
 Hope this can help,
  
 Casper


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

rebelinho said:


> hi there,
> 
> I've found this rather "appealing" deal on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-Kunlun-E18-Professional-Portable-USB-DAC-AMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Power-Bank-/361006411883?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item540da8b06b
> 
> ...


 

 The price is suspicious because it's an auction and not buy it now. While it's at $2 currently it'll probably end around $110. I don't think there are any fake E18s at the moment. You're not going to get the scratch code if you ask. Maybe a picture of the box with an unscratched scratch code..


----------



## chillaxing

rebelinho said:


> hi there,
> 
> I've found this rather "appealing" deal on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-Kunlun-E18-Professional-Portable-USB-DAC-AMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Power-Bank-/361006411883?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item540da8b06b
> 
> ...


 
 the sellers seems legit.  they have a lot of positive feedback.  Maybe they're haveing a low starting price to draw people to their store.


----------



## lawrecedent

rebelinho said:


> hi there,
> 
> I've found this rather "appealing" deal on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-Kunlun-E18-Professional-Portable-USB-DAC-AMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Power-Bank-/361006411883?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item540da8b06b
> 
> ...


 There's no problem there, just an auction with a 99 cents starting price. Its unlikely it will end at that price and notice it says that the "reserve isn't met" meaning it won't sell at that price, even if the auction ends. Sadly, if you had discovered a hidden gem, sharing it on here would be the best way to blow a great deal. Don't worry about buying anything from eBay. They will refund any losses quickly and without fuss if there is a problem. The sellers are more at risk of being scammed these days than buyers.


----------



## rebelinho

thank you all for the quick replies.
  


sdbiotek said:


> A little bit of advice (which you probably already know): If it seems too good to be true, don't risk it. Check the sellers recent feedback (not just the score). At a glance, you can see the seller generally deals with much less expensive electronics and other items. As he is based in China, I would recommend against buying an E18 from him. There have been more than a few cases of dishonest sellers, based in China, claiming to sell an "audiophile" product. They will take a long time to ship, and often you will receive a random piece of junk, instead of what you ordered. After that, they may be very slow to respond, and it can be very difficult to get your money back.


 
  
 yes, I've read quite a lot of feedbacks, and the only FiiO product in 20 pages was a E6. and the China point of shipping thing does put me off a bit.
  


casperbxl said:


> Ask for the "scratch" code on the product (with a photo) in a PM. You can check online if it is real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 it does, thanks. but, as said below...
  


soundsgoodtome said:


> The price is suspicious because it's an auction and not buy it now. While it's at $2 currently it'll probably end around $110. I don't think there are any fake E18s at the moment. *You're not going to get the scratch code if you ask. Maybe a picture of the box with an unscratched scratch code..*


 
  
 I was supposing that very same thing, for sure the seller wouldn't do it.
  


chillaxing said:


> the sellers seems legit.  they have a lot of positive feedback.  Maybe they're haveing a low starting price to draw people to their store.


 
  
 good point, but it might put them off too due to suspects of fake items...
  


lawrecedent said:


> There's no problem there, just an auction with a 99 cents starting price. Its unlikely it will end at that price and notice it says that the "reserve isn't met" meaning it won't sell at that price, even if the auction ends. Sadly, if you had discovered a hidden gem, sharing it on here would be the best way to blow a great deal. Don't worry about buying anything from eBay. They will refund any losses quickly and without fuss if there is a problem. The sellers are more at risk of being scammed these days than buyers.


 
  
 this would be my first ebay buy, but I've talked to other people and they say sooner or later any problems are sorted.
  
  
  
 To end the discussion: I will not buy it. Why? I already have an amp (E11), so buying another is needless. I would only buy the E18 if the price was a real bargain. A stand alone DAC will fulfill my needs better and in a cheaper way.
  
 Again, thank you all for the help provided


----------



## lawrecedent

rebelinho said:


> thank you all for the quick replies.
> Keep watching, I saw was watching one that ended for £50 the other day!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StanD

You will probably find the E12 or the amp in the E18 much better than the E11.


----------



## leogodoy

stand said:


> You will probably find the E12 or the amp in the E18 much better than the E11.




I'd say that if the E11 already gives him enough juice to power his headphones, keeping it might be the best decision. If he needs a portable DAC, that's a different story.


----------



## rebelinho

stand said:


> You will probably find the E12 or the amp in the E18 much better than the E11.


 
  
 yes, probably yes, but the E11 is more than enough to my needs, and I don't want/need to spend more oney on another amp
  


leogodoy said:


> I'd say that if the E11 already gives him enough juice to power his headphones, keeping it might be the best decision. If he needs a portable DAC, that's a different story.


 
  
 exactly. the only reason for me to get the E18 would be for its DAC (and amp, two-in-one is better than one). I suppose a USB DAC, like the AQ Dragonfly, won't work with android phones even with one of these?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sheijin

*Cellular Radio Interference Problem*
  
 I bought a brand new Fiio E18 last Saturday. After initial charging (almost 9 hrs with my 1A charger), i was able to test all the functionality and they are working so far. I tested it with my PC and HTC One M7. When testing with my phone, I was connected to WiFi. 
  
 When I went out, my phone connects to mobile data and that's when I noticed that radio interference. It is too much that I had to turn my phone to Airplane Mode to listen properly.
  
 Anybody experienced the same problem? Or know of some workaround/fix for it?
  
 I already contacted FiiO support team and they confirmed that FiiO E18's shielding is weak. Their suggestions is pretty much what I already did: Turn off WiFi and GPRS.


----------



## xp9433

rebelinho said:


> .... but the E11 is more than enough to my needs, and I don't want/need to spend more oney on another amp   ...... the only reason for me to get the E18 would be for its DAC (and amp, two-in-one is better than one).


 
  
 rebelinho
 The main reason for looking at the E18 is not just the DAC, it is the improvement in SQ that accompanies taking a digital feed (rather than analog) from your phone, iPod, or computer. I have an E11 - never gets used.
 The SQ gain from using mobile (Note3) or Laptop/fidelizer/jRiver to feed the E18 is worth it in musical enjoyment. The price is realively small and perhaps a secondary consideration to whether you E11 can drive your headphones after receiving a compromised SQ analog signal? (I am assuming that is how you are using the E11?)
 Cheers
 Frank


----------



## jstps

For everybody that is still using the e18 with the standard short usb cable, there is a noticeable improvement in sq when using a standard usb cable from usb to micro usb with ferrite cores. Offcourse you do need a usb to micro otg adapter for that cable to connect the phone or tablet


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

jstps said:


> For everybody that is still using the e18 with the standard short usb cable, there is a noticeable improvement in sq when using a standard usb cable from usb to micro usb with ferrite cores. Offcourse you do need a usb to micro otg adapter for that cable to connect the phone or tablet


 

 Interesting first post... I've tried both ferrite and non-ferrite and it sounds the same. I also have a USB power isolator on my laptop from HifimeDIY.

 Shameless plug: FiiO E18 <-- clicky


----------



## jstps

I use the fiio e18 with my note 3 and galaxy tab s 10.5. Maybe that has something to do with it. It could be a Samsung problem. I am not advocating for buying an expensive cable, Just don't use the standard short fiio cable. I use a usb cable that came with my previous phone. I am 100% shure it was the cable.

I was also interested in the CL Theorem 720. Does anyone have experience with that vs the fiio e18?


----------



## lukeap69

The E18 is more compatible with Android devices than the Theorem 720. What I mean by that is, on some Android phones/tablets most or all music apps will work. On the Theorem 720, only UAPP or UARP work. SQ wise, the Theorem wins for me. (I kept the Theorem and passed on the E18 to my brother.)


----------



## jstps

Allright. I also use UAPP offcourse, but I also use mx player for movies. So the Theorem also doesn't work with mx?


----------



## lukeap69

Nope. At least on few devices I tried, it didn't.


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> For everybody that is still using the e18 with the standard short usb cable, there is a noticeable improvement in sq when using a standard usb cable from usb to micro usb with ferrite cores. Offcourse you do need a usb to micro otg adapter for that cable to connect the phone or tablet


 
 Do you know what ferrite cores are used for? It's for transformers and chokes etc. If it's cables, you probably meant ferrite beads. In that case it's used for suppressing high frequencies as in non-audio noise and interference, that's the only improvement one should expect from these.


----------



## jstps

Allright. I don't mean the sound changes dramatically, but the sound has far less harshness and no loss of detail. People using Samsung android devices should try it. I have no experience with iphone/ipod or mac.


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> Allright. I don't mean the sound changes dramatically, but the sound has far less harshness and no loss of detail. People using Samsung android devices should try it. I have no experience with iphone/ipod or mac.


 
 The benefits would be less noise from the USB source or from RFI/EMI. Noise can interfere with one's ability to hear clearly, especially in the quieter passages. I had a Samsung GS3 and have since upgraded to a Galaxy Note 3. The E18 works with both but the RFI from the smartphone was not helped by ferrite beads. I have a bad feeling it's in the design of the E18 and its case. The best way I found to deal with this is not to sandwich the phone and E18, instead to keep them side by side. Not exactly convenient when on the road. One can always put the phone in airplane mode or turn off the cellphone radio, but then you can't stream music or receive calls. That would suck. I can keep them side by in my carry bag. Not a viable solution for use in a pocket.


----------



## Solrighal

I wonder if this problem has anything to do with the specific phone processor. It seems all the problems I've read are from those using the Snapdragon whereas I've yet to hear anyone who's using the Exynos processor have g the same problems. I have zero issues with my Exynos SGN3.


----------



## Solrighal

Check this out... 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/730167/do-i-need-an-amp-well-im-glad-you-asked/0_40#post_10787299


----------



## Matt A

Hi,
  
 what was the problem you were having with the E18?
  
 I have 2 problem:
  
 it will not charge my Samsung Galaxy S3 or S4
 it drains the battery on the phone very quickly when in use.
  
 otherwise it's an excellent piece of Kit, sounds great with AKG 550's and FLAC encoded music.
  
 I also hear is going end of life.... shame
  
 Matt A


----------



## jstps

How could I connect my external dac through coax with the fiio e18 using android?


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> How could I connect my external dac through coax with the fiio e18 using android?


 
 I've used my E18 as a USB to SPIDF (Coax) converter from my Android phone to my Bifrost DAC. Yes it worked for me. When I first got my Bifrost, even though I connect via USB, I just had to try.


----------



## jstps

But how do you connect the wires and the dac? With the fiio e18, you have phone in, pc in, chg out. Then you have a coax output on the fiio. And the external dac has coax and the white and blue inputs. Which one do I use? I keep trying, but everytime it's only using fiio's dac.


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> But how do you connect the wires and the dac? With the fiio e18, you have phone in, pc in, chg out. Then you have a coax output on the fiio. And the external dac has coax and the white and blue inputs. Which one do I use? I keep trying, but everytime it's only uses fiio's dac.


 
 The E18 has a SPDIF Coax output. The Bifrost has a SPDIF Coax input. This is a digital interface so only one cable is required. In this case the DAC and amp of the E18 are not used. The E18 only serves as a USB to SPDIF Coax converter.
 The Bifrost has 3 inputs (next to the power switch). USB, SPDIF Optical and SPDIF Coax.


----------



## jstps

I know how dacs work, I've been using dacs with the pc since it began. But I just don't get how I would get sound out of my external dac through the fiio e18. I connect the fiio with usb otg with my galaxy tab s 10.5. The tablet sees the fiio e18 as a dac, and plays through the fiio e18's dac. I connected the external dac with the fiio e18 through coax out, but that makes no difference. Maybe it's only possible on the pc?


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> I know how dacs work, I've been using dacs with the pc since it began. But I just don't get how I would get sound out of my external dac through the fiio e18. I connect the fiio with usb otg with my galaxy tab s 10.5. The tablet sees the fiio e18 as a dac, and plays through the fiio e18's dac. I connected the external dac with the fiio e18 through coax out, but that makes no difference. Maybe it's only possible on the pc?


 
 I done this successfully with a GS3 and Note 3. And what do you do with the external DAC's output? I put mine to a separate headphone amp.


----------



## jstps

stand said:


> I done this successfully with a GS3 and Note 3. And what do you do with the external DAC's output? I put mine to a separate headphone amp.




I don't really get it. If I am only using the fiio e18 with my tab s 10.5 or note 3, and want to use an external dac, could I than connect them all, so that I then use the amp section from the fiio e18 and the dac section from the external dac? Or do I need an external amp to connect to the external dac? Confusing


----------



## lawrecedent

jstps said:


> I don't really get it. If I am only using the fiio e18 with my tab s 10.5 or note 3, and want to use an external dac, could I than connect them all, so that I then use the amp section from the fiio e18 and the dac section from the external dac? Or do I need an external amp to connect to the external dac? Confusing




This is something I have been thinking recently. I'm thinking of buying a little dot 1+ or mk2 but neither come with a dac. Would I just connect my Note 3 via usb to the e18 and then connect the e18 to the little dot using the coax out to the rca inputs in the back of the little dot or is that completely wrong?


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> I don't really get it. If I am only using the fiio e18 with my tab s 10.5 or note 3, and want to use an external dac, could I than connect them all, so that I then use the amp section from the fiio e18 and the dac section from the external dac? Or do I need an external amp to connect to the external dac? Confusing


 
 If you connect your ANdroid device to the external DAC via USB, you can connect the external DAC to the E18 Line Input and use the E18 as an Amp only. Many DACs (desktop) draw too much power for an Android device, so in all likelihood you would need a powered USB Hub.
 Is the below what you are looking for?
 Android>------OTG-USBCable----->PoweredUSBHub>------->DAC>-----RCAto3.5mmCable------>(LineInput)E18>-------->Headphones


----------



## jstps

stand said:


> If you connect your ANdroid device to the external DAC via USB, you can connect the external DAC to the E18 Line Input and use the E18 as an Amp only. Many DACs (desktop) draw too much power for an Android device, so in all likelihood you would need a powered USB Hub.
> Is the below what you are looking for?
> Android>------OTG-USBCable----->PoweredUSBHub>------->DAC>-----RCAto3.5mmCable------>(LineInput)E18>-------->Headphones




Just before your post I tried it like this: tablet - otg usb cable to fiio e18 - external dac connected with fiio e18 coax out - interlink cables to external amp - amp on speakers. You describe another way I think. But it does work right now.

Edit: I have also tried it your way and that works too! The external dac directly connected to the tablet through usb.

2nd edit: Now I do it your way, with the interlinks with a 3.5mm adapter in the line in off the fiio, and than the headphones connected to the fiio. This gives the best sound. The amp in this fiio e18 sounds pretty good, but now that I have my old (cheap) v dac connected to the tablet as a dac and still using the fiio e18 as amp, I clearly hear a difference between this dac and the dac in the fiio e18. Through the v dac everything sounds larger and voices are less piercing. I can't imagine how I now like this v dac, because before, I had a Lampizator l3 gen 4 dac that's 10 times more expensive (but I sold it because I was not happy with sq through pc, which I used it for) and that Lampizator was so much better and more musical sounding than this v dac.

The highs of the fiio sound as if they have a little bit more of a sparkle to them (but are not better) ,probably because its much newer.


----------



## StanD

jstps said:


> Just before your post I tried it like this: tablet - otg usb cable to fiio e18 - external dac connected with fiio e18 coax out - interlink cables to external amp - amp on speakers. You describe another way I think. But it does work right now.
> 
> Edit: I have also tried it your way and that works too! The external dac directly connected to the tablet through usb.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm glad that you're getting it all sorted out. Did you try the FiiO as both the DAC and Amp? How did that work?
 Android>------OTG-USBCable----->E18>-------->Headphones


----------



## jstps

stand said:


> I'm glad that you're getting it all sorted out. Did you try the FiiO as both the DAC and Amp? How did that work?
> Android>------OTG-USBCable----->E18>-------->Headphones




Yes, that's where I'm comparing it with. I have been using the fiio like that until today.


----------



## Qupie

Hello everybody,
  
 I have had my e18 for about 3 months now. And I have to say, it drives my AKG 612 perfectly! All in all it is a marvelous device. Therefore I would like to thank you all for helping me (and many others) in selecting this product. 

 I have two (maybe kinda retorical) Questions though:

 1. My e18 came with a MINI usb cable, instead of a MICRO usb cable, which kinda left me flabbergasted. As it has absolutely no MINI usb input/output
 I am not really upset by this, I can buy this cable for around 5 euro if I need one, but it is kinda weird right? I just wanted to share this weird experience with you guys, just because  . I was afraid I had a fake product, but I checked the code on the Fiio site and I have an original fiio. (the one with the three options, pc in, phone in, charge out)

 2. The second more serious question, is about the battery life. When I first got my fiio, I always left the micro OTG cable in it when I put it away, so I would not lose the cable. Then I found out that my battery dies within 5 days, without using it, even if I fully charged it before I put it away. 
 --> now I thought it was because I left the cable in it, so I decided to not do that anymore. But this didn't solve the problem. 
 --> Then somebody told me it might be because I left it in the charge out setting, so I tried it in another setting but this also drains the battery when the Fiio is turned of. 
  
 Now my (maybe retorical) question: Is this normal? I assume it is not but I would like to check it with you guys before complaining about this otherwise perfectly working device. Maybe it uses some special kind of battery or something? 
  
 And if not, what is your advice? Contact the seller I bought it from? or contact fiio directly?


 Thanks in advance and keep up all the good work!


----------



## Qupie

qupie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have had my e18 for about 3 months now. And I have to say, it drives my AKG 612 perfectly! All in all it is a marvelous device. Therefore I would like to thank you all for helping me (and many others) in selecting this product.
> 
> ...


 
 EDIT: sorry, double post, was trying to edit the first one.


----------



## jstps

qupie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have had my e18 for about 3 months now. And I have to say, it drives my AKG 612 perfectly! All in all it is a marvelous device. Therefore I would like to thank you all for helping me (and many others) in selecting this product.
> 
> ...




It's definitely not normal. My fiio e18's battery stays full when not in use. Also when in use, the battery lasts a long time. Normally you firstly contact the seller, and if that doesn't work, contact Fiio.


----------



## lawrecedent

I agree, this is not normal. I've only charged mine once and it sits for weeks without charge being used fairly regularly. I always leave the otg cable in it aswell. It sounds like a dud battery. Can it be changed easily?


----------



## jstps

Lukeap69 said that the Theorem 720 only works with UAPP, and that the fiio e18 is the only device that really works with android. But how could it be that if I use an old external dac with android, that it also works with mx player and youtube etc? So I mean, if I connect the Theorem 720 to the tab s 10.5 or note 3, and use mx player, doesn't it play sound?


----------



## Blunderbuss

I am using a Galaxy S4 on the Verizon network and I hear interference when the cell data (4G LTE) is active.


----------



## lukeap69

I don't have those devices but I doubt Theorem 720 will work with those apps.


----------



## jstps

lukeap69 said:


> I don't have those devices but I doubt Theorem 720 will work with those apps.




With UAPP there are 2 options with the fiio e18 connected. Playing music through android and using the dac and amp from the fiio, But you can also choose for the option to let UAPP use only the Fiio, and skip android alltogether. The fiio works both ways, but maybe the Theorem doesn't?


----------



## lukeap69

Playing through Android means UAPP can also be used like the other music apps even if not connected to USB DAC like E18 and Theorem.


----------



## StanD

blunderbuss said:


> I am using a Galaxy S4 on the Verizon network and I hear interference when the cell data (4G LTE) is active.


 
 That can happen when the two devices are sandwiched together. Try them side by side flat on the same plane and see what happens.


----------



## jstps

lukeap69 said:


> Playing through Android means UAPP can also be used like the other music apps even if not connected to USB DAC like E18 and Theorem.




Yes, even without an external dac. But when choosing to play through android with the fiio e18 connected, The fiio's dac is still used I think. My question is, can the Theorem be used this way. So in the beginning, if you start UAPP, and it asks to use the external usb device, and you say no, do you still get sound through the Theorem?


----------



## lukeap69

No, I don't.


----------



## jstps

lukeap69 said:


> No, I don't.




Allright. I do find that the highs are a bit cut off when I use UAPP like that. It should be better. Clarity is lost. Maybe it's UAPP's fault, maybe Fiio's.


----------



## Blunderbuss

stand said:


> That can happen when the two devices are sandwiched together. Try them side by side flat on the same plane and see what happens.


 
 It happens when they are side by side and flat, too- might be the way they were oriented on the table with respect to the cell towers, though? I'm not sure if the S4 antenna is directional or something. Anyway, this is unfortunately just a product of the design, and there's really no way to fix it afaik. I'm not even sure that Fiio did anything wrong, if the chips are senstive to the frequencies cell phones use for data, that might just be an unavoidable issue?


----------



## Tr1ppy

Just got an update request from my Sony Xperia z1c to update it to Android 4.4.4

I already have android 4.4.2 and the E18 works flawlessly with it (i.e. all apps work with it)

Does anyone know if there any compatibility issues between android 4.4.4 and the E18?

Thanks


----------



## ukaudiophile

Have you tried emailing technical support at Fiio?


----------



## Blunderbuss

ukaudiophile said:


> Have you tried emailing technical support at Fiio?


 
 are you asking me or Tr1ppy?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Hmm... so I put a filter on the FiiO short cable and there hasn't been any static noise when using Wi-Fi (only time i hear it).


----------



## Blunderbuss

soundsgoodtome said:


> Hmm... so I put a filter on the FiiO short cable and there hasn't been any static noise when using Wi-Fi (only time i hear it).


 
 how strange that you hear it during wi-fi use....! That's when it goes away for me. What kind of filter did you use, and what device do you have?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Galaxy S3, no noise in 3g or 4g but Wi-Fi use it's there. ??? 

It's just a regular ferrite bead that fit on the interconnect. Looks odd but so does a e18 attached to your phone so... I'll take a pic tomorrow of necessary.


----------



## Tr1ppy

ukaudiophile said:


> Have you tried emailing technical support at Fiio?




Got this reply from Fiio:
Sorry to inform you that, we never tested the E18 with Sony Xperia z1c running android 4.4.4, so we can't confirm whether the E18 can compatible with it. 
In theory, the E18 should compatible with the new android version. But we can't confirm it. If any inconvenience, pls understand.


I guess I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and see what happens, really hate how u can't go back on updates with Android, unless it's rooted.


----------



## BillsonChang007

True man will skip the download and be happy with the current version so that you can for sure connect to E18 without issue 

But agreed, once upgraded, can't be downgraded, why must they do this anyway?


----------



## jstps

I have ordered an adapter, so that I don't need a cable to connect the fiio to the tablet. Sq is better than with the standard fiio micro usb otg cable and better than the cable I used before with the ferrite bead.


----------



## Solrighal

The E18 is working fine with my Exynos Note 3 running 4.4.4.


----------



## Bluess

I just purchased an E18. Now i just have to buy a CCK so i can use it on my ipad 3 on iOS7.1.1?


----------



## lawrecedent

solrighal said:


> The E18 is working fine with my Exynos Note 3 running 4.4.4.



Is that even when sandwhiched? I think mine might be the snapdragon and I get a lot of interference when moving around.


----------



## Solrighal

Yup, both sandwiched together. My Note 3 is in an Otterbox Commuter case but I doubt that makes much of a difference.


----------



## StanD

bluess said:


> I just purchased an E18. Now i just have to buy a CCK so i can use it on my ipad 3 on iOS7.1.1?


 
 Yes, you will need the CCK. It is functionally similar to an Android OTG cable.


----------



## Bluess

stand said:


> Yes, you will need the CCK. It is functionally similar to an Android OTG cable.



Thank you for your help,It does work.


----------



## StanD

bluess said:


> Thank you for your help,It does work.


 
 And now you can enjoy listening to music.


----------



## Bluess

Yeah, It sounds awesome with my h100j


----------



## Mike43110

Just a random question from someone interested in buying.
  
 When you plug it into a windows pc, is the volume forced to maximum or does the mute button work in windows? (Also does master volume control work?)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## CasperBxl

mike43110 said:


> Just a random question from someone interested in buying.
> 
> When you plug it into a windows pc, is the volume forced to maximum or does the mute button work in windows? (Also does master volume control work?)
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Hi mate,
  
 No you keep standard windows volume control.
 However, this also depends on how you use it. It you use the ASIO driver the output is digital and straight from the player software to the soundcard (or E18). That removes that standard windows volume controls. This is standard with all DAC's and ASIO drivers.
  
  
 Regards,
  
 Casper


----------



## xp9433

When I use the E18 with my laptop running JRiver Media Centre 19 it connects showing: "SPDIF Interfeace (2 - FiiO USB DAC - E18) [WASAPI]".
  
 Is this the best connection? I see posters talking about the use of ASIO drivers. Does this lead to a different connection option than that above?
  
 If so, does it sound any better? Thanks!


----------



## CasperBxl

xp9433 said:


> When I use the E18 with my laptop running JRiver Media Centre 19 it connects showing: "SPDIF Interfeace (2 - FiiO USB DAC - E18) [WASAPI]".
> 
> Is this the best connection? I see posters talking about the use of ASIO drivers. Does this lead to a different connection option than that above?
> 
> If so, does it sound any better? Thanks!


 
  
 The application must support the ASIO drivers. Like Foobar (free) or MediaMonkey.
  
 The ASIO driver avoids your OS (Windows or so) to get in between the software and the DAC.
 This will result in most cases in lower latency on the signal.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output
  
 In how far you will be able to hear this is another matter...
  
  
 I hope this can help,
  
 Casper


----------



## Turetto

Here is how I solved the problem with having noise when wifi is enabled on my smartphone:

  
 I sticked a backcover to the e18 because I wanted to use my S3 standalone, too.

  


 Now I just sticked a piece of aluminium-tape inside the backcover in the upper part.
 The impact to the WLAN reception is minor but the noise is totally gone.

  


 That`s all!

  

  
 Regards

  
 Marc


----------



## DivergeUnify

Would the JDS Labs C5D be superior to this for use with Westone W4r out of a Droid Maxx?  I suppose the phone is irrelevant since I plan on using via USB 
  
 I can't seem to get a clear consensus on W4r + E18 (or if it even works out of the box with my phone)


----------



## Jeffhazlett

I use W40's and E18 with Galaxy 4.  Get "USB Audio Player Pro" best sounding player I have found.
  
 Good luck,
  
 Jeff


----------



## leogodoy

Do you find the W4R demanding of an amp? The DAC part I may understand depending on your DAP, but I have yet to find one that does not power these well enough.


----------



## DivergeUnify

leogodoy said:


> Do you find the W4R demanding of an amp? The DAC part I may understand depending on your DAP, but I have yet to find one that does not power these well enough.


 im essentially getting it to replace my internal dac, which i believe is more of the problem ,definitely


----------



## m50man

how does the FIIO E17/E18 compare with JDS Labs CD5? Alo the Island? Bifrost/Asgard 2 combo?
  
 Looking for something great to power my AKG K712 pro's - right now I have a FIIO E17 and I'm not sure if it's doing the best job


----------



## DivergeUnify

Pretty disappointed im getting mad interference when connected via usb to my Droid Maxx. The only time it disaplears is when my phone is in airplane mode which is obviously unusable. Have there been any solutions to this? I saw discussion around page 35 but not really any solution


----------



## Solrighal

I'm sure I've seen some people putting a layer of tinfoil between phone & amp, if that helps. I get no such problems with my Note 3 which tends to suggest it's a problem specific to your phone. Imagine what that interference is doing to your brain as you use the phone...


----------



## Schopenhauer

Is it possible to use the E18 as a DAC only with the analog out at the top of the device feeding the signal to the E12?


----------



## StanD

schopenhauer said:


> Is it possible to use the E18 as a DAC only with the analog out at the top of the device feeding the signal to the E12?


 
 Yes, it works for me.


----------



## Schopenhauer

stand said:


> Yes, it works for me.


 

 Excellent. Thanks for the great news!


----------



## StanD

schopenhauer said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the great news!


 
 The E18 and E12 are both great devices, it's hard to believe their prices are so reasonable.


----------



## DivergeUnify

solrighal said:


> I'm sure I've seen some people putting a layer of tinfoil between phone & amp, if that helps. I get no such problems with my Note 3 which tends to suggest it's a problem specific to your phone. Imagine what that interference is doing to your brain as you use the phone...


 
 I tried using tinfoil, as well as aluminum foil with mixed results.  Returning the E18 unfortunately :/
  
 I could keep it for my computer, but my phone gets the most listening time so


----------



## Schopenhauer

stand said:


> The E18 and E12 are both great devices, it's hard to believe their prices are so reasonable.




I agree. I paired my LCD-2F with the E18 tonight and was shocked. I'm concerned I've wasted money on boutique amps. The E18 goes toe to toe with the Pan Am driving the LCD-2F.


----------



## hucifer

Anyone got the E18 working with a Nexus 5 over USB yet? 

 I flashed Android 5.0 factory images this morning, which supposedly brings native USB audio support, but still nothing with Neutron, Poweramp or USB Audio Player Pro (trial). I've used both the micro-micro USB connectors and a USB OTG cable.

 I am becoming rather vexed.


----------



## CasperBxl

hucifer said:


> Anyone got the E18 working with a Nexus 5 over USB yet?
> 
> I flashed Android 5.0 factory images this morning, which supposedly brings native USB audio support, but still nothing with Neutron, Poweramp or USB Audio Player Pro (trial). I've used both the micro-micro USB connectors and a USB OTG cable.
> 
> I am becoming rather vexed.


 
  
 Hi mate,
  
 From what I find on XDA and other sources the Nexus 5 does not have the required hard/firmware combination for the USB chipset to make it work. It will certainly not work "as you want".
  
 One step you can try is having the E18 connected and "ON", then reboot the phone. That might help is some cases.
  
 Sorry I cant be of more help.
  
  
 With kind regards,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## hucifer

casperbxl said:


> From what I find on XDA and other sources the Nexus 5 does not have the required hard/firmware combination for the USB chipset to make it work. It will certainly not work "as you want".
> 
> One step you can try is having the E18 connected and "ON", then reboot the phone. That might help is some cases.


 


 Damn, there i was hoping that USB audio support was purely a software issue. I tried booting the phone with E18 connected but still no joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 Thanks for the info.


----------



## StanD

schopenhauer said:


> I agree. I paired my LCD-2F with the E18 tonight and was shocked. I'm concerned I've wasted money on boutique amps. The E18 goes toe to toe with the Pan Am driving the LCD-2F.


 
 Post that in one of the elite forums and you will get barbecued.


----------



## Fpalbrecht

I think I've read every one of these posts! Other than making my own otg cable has anyone found one that takes the pressure off the inputs?


----------



## CasperBxl

fpalbrecht said:


> I think I've read every one of these posts! Other than making my own otg cable has anyone found one that takes the pressure off the inputs?


 
  
  
 Well, I found an nice OTG cable on a Japanese website and use that one.
  
 2x 90° angle.
  
 http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/buy_paypal.php


----------



## Fpalbrecht

Great, is it easier on the inputs to the phone and E18 than the supplied cables?
Thanks


----------



## CasperBxl

fpalbrecht said:


> Great, is it easier on the inputs to the phone and E18 than the supplied cables?
> Thanks


 
  
 Yes it is.
  
 I use velcro to stick the E18 to my phone (Galaxy S5).
 Then the double 90° makes a small "S", it is very compact I find, tons better then then long loop with the standard cable.
  

  
   
 
  
   
    
 
  
 2x 90° angle.
  
http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/buy_paypal.php
  
  
  
  
 Hope this can help


----------



## Fpalbrecht

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## warrior1975

schopenhauer said:


> I agree. I paired my LCD-2F with the E18 tonight and was shocked. I'm concerned I've wasted money on boutique amps. The E18 goes toe to toe with the Pan Am driving the LCD-2F.




I regret selling my E18. Great amp, great sound, and even better price. I upgraded to a RSA Intruder, which I loved, however I wish I would have held on to the Fiio to compare the 2. I suspect it would have held its own... 

I am looking for another amp, a slim form factor, and I may grab another E18.


----------



## StanD

warrior1975 said:


> I regret selling my E18. Great amp, great sound, and even better price. I upgraded to a RSA Intruder, which I loved, however I wish I would have held on to the Fiio to compare the 2. I suspect it would have held its own...
> 
> I am looking for another amp, a slim form factor, and I may grab another E18.


 
 If you're looking for just an amp check out the E12.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes, just an amp, no dac wanted. I'll look into the e12. Thanks.


----------



## StanD

warrior1975 said:


> Yes, just an amp, no dac wanted. I'll look into the e12. Thanks.


 
 The E12 has more output power, 880 mW at 32 Ohms, which is pretty good for a portable.


----------



## warrior1975

I use IEMS only, so the power shouldn't be an issue. I just want a little boost in volume or bass sometimes. Is the amp just as good as the amp in the e18?


----------



## StanD

warrior1975 said:


> I use IEMS only, so the power shouldn't be an issue. I just want a little boost in volume or bass sometimes. Is the amp just as good as the amp in the e18?


 
 Yes, just more powerful. If you already have an E18 and don't need the extra power, you can use that just as an amp by using the line input and save yourself some money
 They have a new portable amp for IEMs, the E12A that has an even lower S/N ratio. You might want to look into that.


----------



## warrior1975

I sold my E18 a while back unfortunately. I was reading about the E12a earlier. Looks nice as well. I'm going to pick up an amp soon. I don't need it, but every now and then I'd like just a little more, especially with a bass boost option. IIRC, the bass boost was nice on the E18.


----------



## kirokko

Hello everyone!
  
 I'm choosing my first dac+amp and fiio e18 is candidate. What I like in that model is "line out" so I can use it as DAC in future. E17 don't have such thing so it could be a problem in future. Fiio L7 isn't available anymore (amazon isn't an option, too expensive with shipping cost).
  
 I already searched the forum and I found that this model is supported by Linux. But there was not any details about that. Could anyone say how this device will work in Linux? Will it support 96 kHz and 24 bit?
  
 I made some research and I found that E17 works at 96/24. E17 and E18 have the same USB controller chip, but different DAC chips. Is anyone here who tested device at 96/24 in Linux?
  
 Also, the headphones will be Beyerdynamic DT990 pro


----------



## CasperBxl

> Originally Posted by *kirokko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Will it support 96 kHz and 24 bit?
> 
> 
> Also, the headphones will be Beyerdynamic DT990 pro


 
  
 Hi Kirokko,
  
 I hope I can help with some;
  
 The E18 does up to 24/192, so 24/96 is no problem.
 This is the device capability. How this works on Linux I have no clue ...
 It works fine on Android, Mac, Windows, idevices (with cam kit)
  
 As for the DT990, it depends in the impedance of the headphone.
 If it is below 50 Ohm, no problem...
 If it is a 250 Ohm version ... it can still push that, but not very loud
 If it is a 600 Ohm ... No way.
  
 I have DT880 250Ohm and those do OK.
 It is great for even planars like the Alpha Prime's and most headphones.
  
  
 Hope this can help,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## CasperBxl

kirokko said:


> Hello everyone!
> I already searched the forum and I found that this model is supported by Linux. But there was not any details about that. Could anyone say how this device will work in Linux?


 
  
 Well, i searched a bit and came up with this:
  
 http://askubuntu.com/questions/294512/setting-the-default-alsa-device-for-pulseaudio
  
 Quote:
_However, what worked for me was to use VLC, and specify in the expert audio settings to use the ALSA module for output, and then use the following output device: "Fiio USB DAC-E17, USB Audio Direct hardware device without any conversions"_
_This way, i was able to output 96/24 sound to the Fiio over USB when I wanted (also shows on the little screen of the Fiio) - and i did not have to change something more fundamental in the OS. Players like audacious or the browsers still use the default pulseaudio output. Sometimes VLC says that the device is already being used - then just close any other software like audacious, that is using e.g. the pulseaudio output, and it should work._
  
 And ...
 http://www.ap-linux.com/documentation/supported-dacs/
  
Supported DACs ...
Fiio E17 DAC
 Fiio X3
 ...
  
  
 Hope it helps,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## Demibeard

kirokko said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm choosing my first dac+amp and fiio e18 is candidate. What I like in that model is "line out" so I can use it as DAC in future. E17 don't have such thing so it could be a problem in future. Fiio L7 isn't available anymore (amazon isn't an option, too expensive with shipping cost).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello kirokko,
  
 I use Kubuntu 14.04 LTS, and the Fiio E18 works perfectly well. I've got it set as my prefered output device, that way when it's not connected, it uses a backup device (crappy on board, but that's ok for system sounds)
  
 VLC Codec information says it's quite happily playing the 192kHz test file from Linn.
  
 My PC doesn't like the DAC to be switched on whilst I'm booting up, but that might say more about my ability to construct a PC than anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The DAC works rather well in my opinion, for a music player, I use gmusicbrowser / vlc.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Schopenhauer

stand said:


> Post that in one of the elite forums and you will get barbecued.


 
 Ha! It's sad that that's true. One would think the news that amping the LCD-2F needn't cost a fortune would be welcomed.


----------



## Schopenhauer

warrior1975 said:


> I regret selling my E18. Great amp, great sound, and even better price. I upgraded to a RSA Intruder, which I loved, however I wish I would have held on to the Fiio to compare the 2. I suspect it would have held its own...
> 
> I am looking for another amp, a slim form factor, and I may grab another E18.


 
 The RSA Intruder is supposed to be a beast. But I think the E12 is the Fiio equivalent. I might pick one up and get a E18 + E12 Fiio stack going, with the former functioning as the DAC. The power of the E18 is impressive; I can't imagine what the E12 is like.


----------



## warrior1975

The Intruder is definitely a beast, but for stacking with my AK240, I felt it made it too thick. I really like the form factor of Fiio's amps. I definitely loved the intruder, but I really enjoyed the Fiio e18 as well. I sold the E18 when I purchased the Intruder... Now I sold my Intruder and I'm probably getting a Fiio to replace it. Ironic... I also have 2 Fiio DAPS, X1 and X3, so adding a Fiio amp will have some synergy for my other DAPS. 

I am a little concerned about pairing a Fiio amp with my 240, I don't want to have a negative effect on the SQ of the 240.


----------



## Schopenhauer

I would characterize the E18 as an impressionistic amp, so I understand your worry about a decrease in SQ. As I've mentioned, I've been using it with the LCD-2F and it excels. I think it's possible there's a decrease in SQ compared to the Pan Am - and I'm speaking thoroughly subjectively here - but the musicality makes up for that. The E18 has given LCD-2F the feel of, as it were, a crystal clear corn syrup landslide. By that I mean the sound is thick, a bit fuzzy given the distance the LCD-2F simulates - like I said, "impressionistic" - but still focused enough to ease any worries about SQ. Is the E18 an endgame for the LCD-2F? No. But it's fun as hell.


----------



## warrior1975

That's an excellent point you make... And I am looking for a little more "fun" with my AK as well. I think it's a good idea as its cheap enough. I was going to get the new digizoid but seems like there have been some issues with the battery and charging.


----------



## Schopenhauer

I think it's easy to lose sight of fun in this hobby, probably because everything is so fetishized. Great gear is one thing. But gear that actually* gets your feet movin' and your head bobbin' is equally as important. E.g., the Sennheiser Amperior. I got a pair about a month ago. Now, given the edition of the LCD-2F I have, it cost roughly 6x that of the Amperior. But nothing gets me physically engaged with the music like the Amperior.
  
 * I don't want to ignore the fact that I can't bob my head with the LCD-2F like I can with the Amperior for a very simple reason: The Amperior is lightweight and clamps tightly. It's not going to fly off your head if you get too excited. I think it's important to not lose sight of "the body" in evaluating and/or enjoying gear. Listening to music isn't entirely cerebral.


----------



## warrior1975

I completely agree and I never want to lose sight of the fun. Rarely I get caught up in the abing between things, most of the time I just listen an enjoy. I really don't even enjoy abing things, I do it occasionally to see if I can hear a difference. As far as my earlier comment, I only meant it as in losing clarity and some of the details by adding the Fiio to the chain. Recently, I was reading in the HUGO thread and a fellow head-fier wanted a bit more bass out of his Hugo and decided to add a Fiio device to the mix. A lot of people in the thread were in shock, telling him how wrong it was, etc. Needless to say he loved the sound... There is nothing wrong with that, I believe that is why most of us started with this hobby, to enjoy the music.


----------



## Fpalbrecht

A new phone is in my future. Samsung S5 or note 3. From a E18/music point of view. Any difference?


----------



## CasperBxl

fpalbrecht said:


> A new phone is in my future. Samsung S5 or note 3. From a E18/music point of view. Any difference?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 As the E18 replaces your internal DAC and AMP, as long as the device can use the E18, there will be no difference.
 You device is only the user interface and it has to be fast enough to read the file (bitstream) to send to the E18.
  
  
 Hope this can help,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## Fpalbrecht

Thanks. 
Note has bigger screen(doesn't bother me) and bigger battery so probably will go with it.


----------



## nway

This might sound like a bizarre question, but does anyone have thoughts on the relative value of the E18's DAC compared to its amp? In other words, how much of the E18's value is attributable to its DAC, and how much to its amp? For example, is the E18 a $100 DAC with a $60 amp? Or a $60 DAC with a $100 amp? Or an $80 DAC with an $80 amp? Is the quality of the E18's amp more comparable to the E11 or E12, or somewhere in between, with the DAC comprising the residual value?


----------



## Schopenhauer

nway said:


> This might sound like a bizarre question, but does anyone have thoughts on the relative value of the E18's DAC compared to its amp? In other words, how much of the E18's value is attributable to its DAC, and how much to its amp? For example, is the E18 a $100 DAC with a $60 amp? Or a $60 DAC with a $100 amp? Or an $80 DAC with an $80 amp? Is the quality of the E18's amp more comparable to the E11 or E12, or somewhere in between, with the DAC comprising the residual value?


 
 I second this. I'd love to know.


----------



## CasperBxl

nway said:


> This might sound like a bizarre question, but does anyone have thoughts on the relative value of the E18's DAC compared to its amp? In other words, how much of the E18's value is attributable to its DAC, and how much to its amp? For example, is the E18 a $100 DAC with a $60 amp? Or a $60 DAC with a $100 amp? Or an $80 DAC with an $80 amp? Is the quality of the E18's amp more comparable to the E11 or E12, or somewhere in between, with the DAC comprising the residual value?


 
  

  
 It is taking the bend a bit short. The E18 is a very good device, as AMP and as DAC/AMP.
  
 Do not forget that:
    1. Advantage of scaling and large production numbers brings down cost of development
    2. The electronic parts used are only a small part of the cost of the device, so it can be that both parts are of very high quality.
    3. I use it as AMP sometimes and as DAC/AMP sometimes. Both are very good.
    4. Maybe you get a 120$ amp and a 120$ DAC ...
  
 I have a CEntrance M8, that is a 700$ DAC/AMP. There certainly is a difference, but is there a 580$ difference?
 The M8 has no issue with big power cans; the E18 runs into limits there. But the E18 fits in you pocket, the M8 ... you would look silly!  
  
 For me, the E18 is a very good, flexible, compact, well designed product at a very sharp price.
  
  
 Greetings,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## DangerToast

I just got one these amazing little things in the mail and I couldn't be happier with it. It works flawlessly with my 2013 moto x and my lenovo yoga. I do notice some interference from time to time, but it quickly goes away if I move the device around. I can even control spotify using the controls on the side of the device, which comes in handy more frequently than I would have thought.
  
 Anyone else using it with a dt770? I've got the portable 32 ohm version with the leather pads and I think they pair beautifully. Smooth but detailed.
  
 I even used it as an amp for gaming on the ps4 (using the 3.5mm out from the wireless controller) and was very happy with how it made Dragon Aqe: Inquisition sound.


----------



## lawrecedent

Just a couple of queries about this great little amp! Thinking of buying a schiit Vali and wondered if I could use my e18 as a dac instead of purchasing the modi. I use my Note 3 as my music source because of its huge expandable storage so it would be a pain to connect it to my pc anyway (I don't think I've even turned it on for about 3 years!!). Would I be best using the coaxial out or the line out? Not sure which bypasses the amp etc and whether the DAC in the e18 is up to the job. My main headphones are HD650, SR325is and AKG K550.


----------



## lawrecedent

dangertoast said:


> I just got one these amazing little things in the mail and I couldn't be happier with it. It works flawlessly with my 2013 moto x and my lenovo yoga. I do notice some interference from time to time, but it quickly goes away if I move the device around. I can even control spotify using the controls on the side of the device, which comes in handy more frequently than I would have thought.
> 
> Anyone else using it with a dt770? I've got the portable 32 ohm version with the leather pads and I think they pair beautifully. Smooth but detailed.
> 
> I even used it as an amp for gaming on the ps4 (using the 3.5mm out from the wireless controller) and was very happy with how it made Dragon Aqe: Inquisition sound.



I've used it with a couple of pairs of Beyers and like the sound very much. Haven't tried gaming with decent cans though. Are you referring to games on a pc?


----------



## lawrecedent

fpalbrecht said:


> A new phone is in my future. Samsung S5 or note 3. From a E18/music point of view. Any difference?



Ive got the Note 3 and absolutely love it. The HD audio was a factor in my decision but the massive full HD screen is divine.


----------



## deltronzero

So, even if the E18 works with my Note 4 via Neutron/PowerAmp, would I be able to utilize the DAC watching a movie?


----------



## CasperBxl

deltronzero said:


> So, even if the E18 works with my Note 4 via Neutron/PowerAmp, would I be able to utilize the DAC watching a movie?


 
  
 Yes.
  
 In the cases of fully supported USB Audio your phone/device replaces the internal DAC/AMP function with the E18.
 So the Application is not aware of the external device ... like on a PC.
  
 I tested it for you with my Galaxy S5 and YouTube. Sound come trough the E18 (great!!!)
 VLC Player plays my ripped films great, sound via E18. (Kill Bill II Full Quality RIP)
  
  
 Hope this can help,
 Kind regards,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## deltronzero

Great, thanks a lot for the help my man!


----------



## xriddler

Sorry posted in wrong thread


----------



## Fpalbrecht

Bought an E18 for Christmas. Have been using it with my Galaxy s3 and NVX XPT100 headphones. First impressions are good. Definitely more detail in all areas of the Music. Using high gain setting, no bass boost. Used to have volume on phone on one of the last 3 positions. Now phone set at 1/2-3/4 and E18 1/2-3/4. Wasn't expecting to still have to use phone volume. Guess I thought it would bypass the phones.amp? Not a big deal. Phone battery life seems about the same. Sounds great!


----------



## CasperBxl

fpalbrecht said:


> Bought an E18 for Christmas.





> ...





> Wasn't expecting to still have to use phone volume. Guess I thought it would bypass the phones.amp?


 
  
 It will be the "Application" volume ... the phone amp is not used as the output is digital.
  
  
 Greetings,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## lawrecedent

Hi, still wondering best configuration/set up for this and my Vali which is set to arrive in the next few days. I am using my Note 3 as my source and wanted to output digitally by usb otg cable to my e18. Then not sure which output to connect to the Vali for best results, the headphone output, line out or s/pdif? Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'll need to buy the right interconnects in order to get some playtime in with this before the holiday is over.


----------



## Schopenhauer

lawrecedent said:


> Hi, still wondering best configuration/set up for this and my Vali which is set to arrive in the next few days. I am using my Note 3 as my source and wanted to output digitally by usb otg cable to my e18. Then not sure which output to connect to the Vali for best results, the headphone output, line out or s/pdif? Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'll need to buy the right interconnects in order to get some playtime in with this before the holiday is over.


 
 Use the line out. You'll need a mini to RCA interconnect.


----------



## lawrecedent

fpalbrecht said:


> Bought an E18 for Christmas. Have been using it with my Galaxy s3 and NVX XPT100 headphones. First impressions are good. Definitely more detail in all areas of the Music. Using high gain setting, no bass boost. Used to have volume on phone on one of the last 3 positions. Now phone set at 1/2-3/4 and E18 1/2-3/4. Wasn't expecting to still have to use phone volume. Guess I thought it would bypass the phones.amp? Not a big deal. Phone battery life seems about the same. Sounds great!




With mine the phone automatically defaults to max volume when using the micro usb out cable. The only way I can then change the volume is on the e18. Are you using the headphone output on the S3 instead? If so this will be double amping the signal which might not be as good as just using the e18's dac and amp via a usb connection.


----------



## lawrecedent

schopenhauer said:


> Use the line out. You'll need a mini to RCA interconnect.



Thanks for the advice, incidentally when would the S/pdif output be used?


----------



## Schopenhauer

lawrecedent said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Use the line out. You'll need a mini to RCA interconnect.
> ...


 
 When you want/need digital output rather than analog.


----------



## CasperBxl

lawrecedent said:


> ..... If so this will be double amping the signal ...


 
  
 You cannot double AMP a digital out. It is digital over USB ... no amp's on a USB connection.  
 Would you agree?
  
 ... that only leaves the Application sound level, i think.
  
  
 Greetings,
  
 CasperBxl


----------



## lawrecedent

casperbxl said:


> You cannot double AMP a digital out. It is digital over USB ... no amp's on a USB connection.
> Would you agree?
> 
> ... that only leaves the Application sound level, i think.
> ...




Totally agreed, however if you read my post again you'll notice that I was questioning whether he was using a usb connection or the headphone output from his S3, which would be analogue and adjustable from the volume rocker.


----------



## Fpalbrecht

I us the supplied USB otg cable, and plug my phones into the E18.


----------



## DanBa

fpalbrecht said:


> Bought an E18 for Christmas. Have been using it with my Galaxy s3 and NVX XPT100 headphones. First impressions are good. Definitely more detail in all areas of the Music. Using high gain setting, no bass boost. Used to have volume on phone on one of the last 3 positions. Now phone set at 1/2-3/4 and E18 1/2-3/4. Wasn't expecting to still have to use phone volume. Guess I thought it would bypass the phones.amp? Not a big deal. Phone battery life seems about the same. Sounds great!


 
  
 The volume keys of the phone are not the volume keys of the internal amp of the phone.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/5835#post_11111303
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/5820#post_11101023


----------



## CasperBxl

lawrecedent said:


> Totally agreed, however if you read my post again you'll notice that I was questioning whether he was using a usb connection or the headphone output from his S3, which would be analogue and adjustable from the volume rocker.


 
  






  .... indeed! Looked over it ...


----------



## avitron142

I actually have a FIIO E18 for sale - got it 2 days ago but the sound sig doesn't go well with the K7XX.
  
 My loss is your gain - $120 for practically brand new. Check my channel for the "for sale" listing.


----------



## StanD

avitron142 said:


> I actually have a FIIO E18 for sale - got it 2 days ago but the sound sig doesn't go well with the K7XX.
> 
> My gain is your loss - $120 for practically brand new. Check my channel for the "for sale" listing.


 
 My gain is your loss? You're going to have to work on your salesmanship. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "My loss is your gain" sounds better and is probably what you meant, right?


----------



## avitron142

stand said:


> My gain is your loss? You're going to have to work on your salesmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oyy... thanks for that. I was tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The E18 works beautifully with the Beoplay 6, tried it myself. Just the K7XX's bass boost and the E18's boosted bass (even with the bass boost off) is just a little overwhelming for me. How would you you say the E18's amp part stacks up against the E11K or the E12? 
  
 The E18 can be used with phones too, but I don't have a smartphone at the moment... Wish someone would trade me for an E12 or a Shozy Alien... it's really good, just not a sonic match with the K7XX.


----------



## StanD

avitron142 said:


> Oyy... thanks for that. I was tired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not impressed with the E11K, for me it's underpowered. I have the older E11 and was not impressed, I do have an E18 and E12.
 THe E12 is very impressive, it easily surpasses the E18's amp and can actually power my HE-500's.
 The FR shoud be fat without the bass boost engaged, so I don't see how the amp would be a problem. If you find the bass of the K7XX to be excessive, that's where the problem is. IMO, either get a headphone that better fits your desired signature or try using EQ to reign in the bass to your liking. Can you distinguish the pitch of each bass note or are they a just big booming blur?


----------



## avitron142

stand said:


> I'm not impressed with the E11K, for me it's underpowered. I have the older E11 and was not impressed, I do have an E18 and E12.
> THe E12 is very impressive, it easily surpasses the E18's amp and can actually power my HE-500's.
> The FR shoud be fat without the bass boost engaged, so I don't see how the amp would be a problem. If you find the bass of the K7XX to be excessive, that's where the problem is. IMO, either get a headphone that better fits your desired signature or try using EQ to reign in the bass to your liking. Can you distinguish the pitch of each bass note or are they a just big booming blur?


 
 It's not the amp that's a problem, it's the DAC of the E18.
  
 Everybody praises the Fiio E18 without mentioning that it's FR is very V-shaped... if I wanted a boosted bass I would've bought Beats; I bought an amp/DAC because I wanted transparency. The highs are harsh and the bass is a bit overpowered... with other headphones that are bass lacking (yes I mean lacking, such as the KNS8400) its doable but with the K7XX not that much. The K7XX's bass is extended - compared to the K702's which people complained lacked bass. I personally find the bass of the K7XX on par with other headphones, and these are by no means bass heavy headphones, so other DAC's work well with it - I've tried. But when you have a bassy DAC (for which I still can't figure out why they would do that) and any headphone that has a nice bass extension, it's a horrible mix.
  
 That's why the J3 as a source is actually quite nice.
  
 And yes, of course there is instrument separation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a headphone some people take over the HD600's.


----------



## StanD

avitron142 said:


> It's not the amp that's a problem, it's the DAC of the E18.
> 
> Everybody praises the Fiio E18 without mentioning that it's FR is very V-shaped... if I wanted a boosted bass I would've bought Beats; I bought an amp/DAC because I wanted transparency. The highs are harsh and the bass is a bit overpowered... with other headphones that are bass lacking (yes I mean lacking, such as the KNS8400) its doable but with the K7XX not that much. The K7XX's bass is extended - compared to the K702's which people complained lacked bass. I personally find the bass of the K7XX on par with other headphones, and these are by no means bass heavy headphones, so other DAC's work well with it - I've tried. But when you have a bassy DAC (for which I still can't figure out why they would do that) and any headphone that has a nice bass extension, it's a horrible mix.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry but I don't find the E18's DAC or Amp section to have a V shaped response. DAC's and audiophile kit strive to be flat and of low distortion. Most will nitpick on relatively small points because that's what we do here, but extreme issues with FR, sorry but I can't go along with that.


----------



## avitron142

stand said:


> Sorry but I don't find the E18's DAC or Amp section to have a V shaped response. DAC's and audiophile kit strive to be flat and of low distortion. Most will nitpick on relatively small points because that's what we do here, but extreme issues with FR, sorry but I can't go along with that.


 
 Main review of E18 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/696529/fiio-e18-review seems to say that as well... unless you have another way to interpret it? I'm not trying to nitpick, I just want to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## StanD

avitron142 said:


> Main review of E18 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/696529/fiio-e18-review seems to say that as well... unless you have another way to interpret it? I'm not trying to nitpick, I just want to get to the bottom of this.


 
 I see nothing in that review that claims the E18 has as you put it a "very-V shaped FR" or has any issues that rise to a problematic level.


----------



## avitron142

stand said:


> I see nothing in that review that claims the E18 has as you put it a "very-V shaped FR" or has any issues that rise to a problematic level.


 
 Sound Section:
  
 Highs: "They are a bit clearer than the X3, and possibly what most are accustomed to. *This could lead to some brightness or fatigue later on for those who aren’t accustomed to it*."
  
 Lows: "*It is a bit more on the boomy side of things – as many FiiO amps are – so this isn’t exactly a quality master*"
  
 Overall Sound Signature: "The sound signature of the E18 is *mainly bassy* but a tad cold"
  
 Very bright highs (for me anyway) and boomy/bassy lows = V-shaped FR. I find the bass quite overpowering, so the it kinda hurts if I put the volume on normal or a bit loud. You don't?


----------



## StanD

avitron142 said:


> Sound Section:
> 
> Highs: "They are a bit clearer than the X3, and possibly what most are accustomed to. *This could lead to some brightness or fatigue later on for those who aren’t accustomed to it*."
> 
> ...


 
_Highs: "They are a bit clearer than the X3, and possibly what most are accustomed to. This could lead to some brightness or fatigue later on for those who aren’t accustomed to it."_
 A bit clearer that coulc lead to ... for those not accustomed does not translate to something extreme as the treble end of a V shape. I compared my E18 to my Bifrost Uber USB DAC and didn't find the treble to be be excessive.
  
 No mention of recessed mids that are the low point of a V shape.
  
 A bit more boomy does not translate to the low end of a V shaped either. Mainly bassy does not mean extremely bassy, but could mean a strong extended/sub bass which many might prefer.
  
 The reviewer seemed to be pleased with the E18. You may not like the E18, we've picked up on that, so find another product that will please you. After all, it is for your use.


----------



## avitron142

stand said:


> _Highs: "They are a bit clearer than the X3, and possibly what most are accustomed to. This could lead to some brightness or fatigue later on for those who aren’t accustomed to it."_
> A bit clearer that coulc lead to ... for those not accustomed does not translate to something extreme as the treble end of a V shape. I compared my E18 to my Bifrost Uber USB DAC and didn't find the treble to be be excessive.
> 
> No mention of recessed mids that are the low point of a V shape.
> ...


 
 Yeah... it could be my E18 is faulty or the synergy between the two isn't working well for luck reasons... the E18 has many great uses.
  
 If many are pleased with the E18, then I should be able to sell it quickly, haha. Thank you for your help!


----------



## lawrecedent

Just wondering if anyone knew where to buy replacement micro usb otg cables for the e18. Mine has decided to stop working  I have tried the search function but to no avail.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew where to buy replacement micro usb otg cables for the e18. Mine has decided to stop working  I have tried the search function but to no avail.


 
 Check your original box, mine came with two OTG interconnects.


----------



## lukeap69

Mine came with 2 OTG cables as well.


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> Check your original box, mine came with two OTG interconnects.







lukeap69 said:


> Mine came with 2 OTG cables as well.




Mine did too but sadly, I bought used, and one of them was already broken. Obviously not a great quality item (hence them supplying two) My e18 never even leaves the house, the pins have just worn out at one side from being connected and disconnected.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> Mine did too but sadly, I bought used, and one of them was already broken. Obviously not a great quality item (hence them supplying two) My e18 never even leaves the house, the pins have just worn out at one side from being connected and disconnected.


 
 It's not easy to find an OTG cable with micro B USB connectors at both ends. You could try using an OTG with a right angle micro USB at the phone with a free end that has a female type A. From there a short (or long) normal USB cable (Type A Male to Micro USB male) to the E18.


----------



## lukeap69

Looks like this one will work but I cannot guarantee since I have not used it personally.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301228419677


----------



## StanD

lukeap69 said:


> Looks like this one will work but I cannot guarantee since I have not used it personally.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301228419677


 
 Looks about right.
 Here's an interesting tidbit. I could use that to power the USB port of my Bifrost desktop DAC or even run the E18.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ETL53AS


----------



## lawrecedent

stand said:


> It's not easy to find an OTG cable with micro B USB connectors at both ends. You could try using an OTG with a right angle micro USB at the phone with a free end that has a female type A. From there a short (or long) normal USB cable (Type A Male to Micro USB male) to the E18.



I know these are difficult to source as I tried to get a right angled one when I first purchased it. I can't believe sixth months later there's still a gap in the market. I'm almost considering starting to produce them myself!!
@Stan D thanks for the reply but was hoping for a more purpose built solution. I might try my luck contacting Fiio direct and see if they'll mail me a replacement.


----------



## lawrecedent

lukeap69 said:


> Looks like this one will work but I cannot guarantee since I have not used it personally.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301228419677




Oh my God, you have got some serious respect. I literally spent an hour trawling ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress, Google etc this afternoon and found nothing. Going to order a hoard of them before they vanish into the ether again! Thank you!!


----------



## lukeap69

lawrecedent said:


> Oh my God, you have got some serious respect. I literally spent an hour trawling ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress, Google etc this afternoon and found nothing. Going to order a hoard of them before they vanish into the ether again! Thank you!!




You're welcome mate. Hope it works.


----------



## Franklin

lawrecedent said:


> Oh my God, you have got some serious respect. I literally spent an hour trawling ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress, Google etc this afternoon and found nothing. Going to order a hoard of them before they vanish into the ether again! Thank you!!




http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/spare-parts/1473108_259460100.html


----------



## ChristopherOwen

Hi guys. I am after some advice please...
  
 I wanted to buy an E18 but have just seen that the E17K has just been released.
  
 Are we expecting the E18 to be updated soon, or is the E17K the better option, or just buy the E18 as it is now?
  
 I mainly want to use it with my Sony Z1 Compact mobile.
  
 Thank you.
  
 Christopher


----------



## lawrecedent

franklin said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/spare-parts/1473108_259460100.html




Thanks Franklin, I've already ordered a few of the other linked cable as it is right angled which will allow it to piggy back more effectively on my phone. The straight cable always put quite a lot of unecessary pressure on my phones charging socket when docked with the e18 in my pocket. Still, good to have all these links in one place for others in a similar position to find.


----------



## lawrecedent

Seriously





franklin said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/spare-parts/1473108_259460100.html




Seriously, what is wrong with my searches?

I even typed the description exactly as it appeared in the linked page.

The same thing with the right angled cable on ebay



No wonder I can't find stuff, I reckon my wife has pleaded with Google to stop audio related searches returning results haha


----------



## lawrecedent

christopherowen said:


> Hi guys. I am after some advice please...
> 
> I wanted to buy an E18 but have just seen that the E17K has just been released.
> 
> ...




I've not used or read anything about the new e17k but know that the older version was not meant to work as well with Android. The E18 is superb in my opinion and is built specifically for Android devices so works out of the box. I did read somewhere about someone having an issue with the otg cable as the socket was on the side of their Sony phone but the angled longer one linked above should work. I did also read a review about the new e11k which did not seem to see the revisions from the e11 as improvements. Just a couple of things to consider.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

I believe the main problem with Android was that it didn't have a "functioning" USB audio output driver (something was wrong with the Jelly Bean builds etc. for most devices", and so Android audio out via the USB port just didn't work with most DACs unless the DAC manufacturer specifically took some extra steps to make it work.  From what I have read so far, I think that is what E18 actually does.  As for whether E18 or E17K is better, it might be a good idea to take a look at the spec/features sheet and see what your needs are.  The sound quality "supposedly" does not differ too much, but that is only what I have heard someone else say, I have not been able to compare the two myself yet.


----------



## Solrighal

From what I read before buying my E18 Fiio made a conscious decision to move away from the warmer sounding Wolfson DAC to the more analytical Texas Instruments versions. I've not heard the for,et but I wouldn't say the E18 sounds overly bright or anything but it definitely is a bit more edgy than my Sabre equipped ODAC. The E18 is a very good portable solution though for Android devices, particularly those with not so good in-built DAC's such as my Galaxy Note 3.

Don't use the bands either, they just get in the way with a touch screen. Use the 3M tape I used in my build and it's all relatively discreet. There are pictures of what to buy and how to apply it in this thread somewhere, posted by myself.


----------



## StanD

hookedonaudio said:


> I believe the main problem with Android was that it didn't have a "functioning" USB audio output driver (something was wrong with the Jelly Bean builds etc. for most devices", and so Android audio out via the USB port just didn't work with most DACs unless the DAC manufacturer specifically took some extra steps to make it work.  From what I have read so far, I think that is what E18 actually does.  As for whether E18 or E17K is better, it might be a good idea to take a look at the spec/features sheet and see what your needs are.  The sound quality "supposedly" does not differ too much, but that is only what I have heard someone else say, I have not been able to compare the two myself yet.


 
 Some smartphone manufacturers such as Samsung, Sony, etc. made their USB implementations work, others do not support OTG in hardware an others not in their drivers. In these cases there's nothing  a DAC manufacturer can do. There are some differences at some of the source implementations and this is where DAC manufacturers can do something. I find that my E18 and Schiit Bifrost (with powered Hub) work with all of my Android devices that support native USB Audio andcurrent  iDevices as well.


----------



## Solrighal

This stuff...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007Y7HB40/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1420394123&sr=8-1&dpPl=1&dpID=51gbqi%2BQA4L&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40

A short strip on the E18 and another on a specific outdoor case (I chose an Otterbox Commuter) and you're good to go. It's very secure (I can lift the combo either by amp or phone) and I'm still on my first strips nearly a year since I first applied them. It looks way slicker than elastic bands.


----------



## GregC

I have a Note 3 on Verizon 4LTE network.  I have read that people have had problems with EMI when they have wi-fi enabled.  Massdrop has a deal on the E18 now so I am curious if this is a fairly universal problem or just certain people experienced this problem.


----------



## lawrecedent

gregc said:


> I have a Note 3 on Verizon 4LTE network.  I have read that people have had problems with EMI when they have wi-fi enabled.  Massdrop has a deal on the E18 now so I am curious if this is a fairly universal problem or just certain people experienced this problem.




Rather strangely when I first got my e18 I got a lot of interference with my Note 3. I hardly notice it anymore, I can't say for sure whether it has improved or whether I've just got used to it. Needless to say it doesn't bother me and I'd definitely still recommend the e18.


----------



## GregC

lawrecedent said:


> Rather strangely when I first got my e18 I got a lot of interference with my Note 3. I hardly notice it anymore, I can't say for sure whether it has improved or whether I've just got used to it. Needless to say it doesn't bother me and I'd definitely still recommend the e18.


 
  
 Thanks for the endorsement.  I am sensitive to EMI and I would picture it being an issue I cannot overlook.


----------



## lawrecedent

gregc said:


> Thanks for the endorsement.  I am sensitive to EMI and I would picture it being an issue I cannot overlook.



I seem to remember people at the time suggesting ferrite beads or tin foil in between the devices or something. The most effective method is not placing them on top of each other but as I said I can't recall it happening recently. It may have been an issue with more sensitive iems as I mainly use it with full size cans these days. It may also have been resolved in an update to Android of which there have been several.


----------



## StanD

gregc said:


> I have a Note 3 on Verizon 4LTE network.  I have read that people have had problems with EMI when they have wi-fi enabled.  Massdrop has a deal on the E18 now so I am curious if this is a fairly universal problem or just certain people experienced this problem.


 
 I have the same phone on the same network. I experience this, even without wifi, when the phone does a digital cellular access. If I don't sandwich the phone I don't get this problem. It's far less with the Note 3 than I had previously with my GS3.


----------



## GregC

I would most likely need to sandwich them for use with the aux in for my car stereo.  I appreciate the feedback of people with similar setups.


----------



## lawrecedent

lukeap69 said:


> Looks like this one will work but I cannot guarantee since I have not used it personally.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301228419677




Cables arrived today and work perfectly. The cables a bit stiff and doesnt really like being folded in half but a massive improvement over the originals and I actually feel confident that it won't damage my phones usb port if I carry it in my pocket out of the house unlike the downward facing cables bundled with the amp. Cheers for the link man and I can thoroughly recommend these cables to anyone else looking for an angled micro usb cable.


----------



## lukeap69

lawrecedent said:


> Cables arrived today and work perfectly. The cables a bit stiff and doesnt really like being folded in half but a massive improvement over the originals and I actually feel confident that it won't damage my phones usb port if I carry it in my pocket out of the house unlike the downward facing cables bundled with the amp. Cheers for the link man and I can thoroughly recommend these cables to anyone else looking for an angled micro usb cable.




Glad it worked out. Enjoy!


----------



## Marshall1975

Hello. I have noticed a fair amount of people having interference issues with the E18 and their phone but I have an issue with interference and my laptop. I have the E18 paired with my laptop as a DAC and then through a pair of Audioengine A5+. All is good until I decide to change wifi network then I get lots of crackling and the music stops and starts skipping track after track. Im wondering if this is an interference issue with the wifi or a driver problem? Any suggestions would be gratefully welcomed.


----------



## CasperBxl

marshall1975 said:


> Hello. I have noticed a fair amount of people having interference issues with the E18 and their phone but I have an issue with interference and my laptop. I have the E18 paired with my laptop as a DAC and then through a pair of Audioengine A5+. All is good until I decide to change wifi network then I get lots of crackling and the music stops and starts skipping track after track. Im wondering if this is an interference issue with the wifi or a driver problem? Any suggestions would be gratefully welcomed.


 
  
 Ferrite clamps on your (USB) wires can help.
 Alternatively, try setting your WiFi router manually to another channel and test different channels (and disable modes you do not use, ex. a/b; leave only the 5Mhz band active).
  

  

  
*Why can one have interference?*
 Any wire is an antenna. The radio waves will try to find the first/best conductor they can find, so that will be your computers wires, motherboard, the E18 electronics, etc. This is nature and nothing can be done ... but ferrite clamps and/or shielding devices/wires.
  
  
*Background info, tips and solutions:*
 http://analogictips.com/tips-electrical-noise-reduction/
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_interference_at_2.4_GHz
 http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/32830/why-does-gsm-cause-speakers-to-buzz
  
 http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/site/d0c406516fd8b42b/
 http://www.eargamers.com/guides/interference-wireless-gaming-headset/
  
 http://superuser.com/questions/373327/wifi-static-noise-through-speakers-n-only
 http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wireless-causing-speaker-noise.144348/
  
  
 Shielding can be around the computer/device and/or the ferrite clamps around the wires (USB, power, ...).
 I hope this can help.
  
  
 With kind regards,
  
 Casperbxl


----------



## Marshall1975

Casper thanks for the info. I will get myself some ferrite clamps next. Tried very basic shielding earlier by wrapping the E18 in tin foil but that made no difference. Also switched the router to 5GHZ but no joy. Fingers crossed the clamps help.


----------



## Marshall1975

Casper do you think my issue is actually interference. I say this because when playing music normally everything is absolutely fine. Its only when I select the wifi icon on the task bar that I get the cracking and popping noise. The minute I close the wifi settings on the task bar everything goes back to normal. This issue seems to point more to a driver problem as if it was interference surely it would happen more randomly and not at the exact time of opening the settings.


----------



## CasperBxl

marshall1975 said:


> Casper do you think my issue is actually interference. I say this because when playing music normally everything is absolutely fine. Its only when I select the wifi icon on the task bar that I get the cracking and popping noise. The minute I close the wifi settings on the task bar everything goes back to normal. This issue seems to point more to a driver problem as if it was interference surely it would happen more randomly and not at the exact time of opening the settings.


 
  
 Hmmm, very strange ... you could be correct.
  
 I hope i did not send you into costs ...  
 And I hope you can solve the issue and let us know. We can all learn from any experience.
  
 With kind regards,
  
 Casper


----------



## Marshall1975

Casper lol no I have not bought anything yet. No chance as working in Saudi Arabia and not really spoilt for choice when it comes to electronics. Anyway I have narrowed the problem down to drivers 100%. Have installed Windows 10 as a second operating system and the problem has gone. Reboot into Windows 8.1 and the problem returns. The only option I have at the minute is to try and extract the USB audio driver from 10 and install it on 8. Will keep you posted if I get it sorted out.


----------



## CasperBxl

marshall1975 said:


> Casper lol no I have not bought anything yet. No chance as working in Saudi Arabia and not really spoilt for choice when it comes to electronics. Anyway I have narrowed the problem down to drivers 100%. Have installed Windows 10 as a second operating system and the problem has gone. Reboot into Windows 8.1 and the problem returns. The only option I have at the minute is to try and extract the USB audio driver from 10 and install it on 8. Will keep you posted if I get it sorted out.


 
  
  
  
    Great!  And ... with Win 10 you're all set.


----------



## ubermarky

My e18's USB in port recently stopped working.  When I plug it into my macbook pro (with the switch set to PC IN), it charges but doesn't get recognized as an output device.  I've also tried attaching my galaxy through the mini-usb cables and also can't get it to work (switch set to phone in).  
  
 Is there somewhere I can send it to get repaired?


----------



## lawrecedent

ubermarky said:


> My e18's USB in port recently stopped working.  When I plug it into my macbook pro (with the switch set to PC IN), it charges but doesn't get recognized as an output device.  I've also tried attaching my galaxy through the mini-usb cables and also can't get it to work (switch set to phone in).
> 
> Is there somewhere I can send it to get repaired?



It looks like two philips screws to be removed from the bottom and then, depending how handy you are with a soldering iron, a quick £2 job to swap out the micro usb port.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I had a similar problem after having it without charge for a while (just forgot it, don't hate me audiophiles). I don't know if this will work for you, but try changing the USB port on the FiiO, like give it charge, make it give charge, back and forth for a few times. Suddenly mine started working again, no hassles. Don't know if we had the same issue, or the same cause, but it may be worth trying.


----------



## ubermarky

thanks for the tip i'll give it a try!


----------



## Solrighal

What's the consensus on the E18 when it's used purely as a DAC? I've been looking at upgrading my ODAC & thought I might order a cable to connect my E18 to a Project Polaris to see if I can hear any difference. The cable arrived today & I'm sitting here listening but not sure what I'm hearing. It's not so easy to swap DAC's & I'm not sure I'll retain an accurate memory of the sound after switching. What I do seem to be noticing though is that the E18 is quieter. Does that make sense? It's perhaps more laid back than the ODAC but I'm not sure if it's just my imagination.
  
 I'd appreciate it if anyone can chime in with their impressions.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> What's the consensus on the E18 when it's used purely as a DAC? I've been looking at upgrading my ODAC & thought I might order a cable to connect my E18 to a Project Polaris to see if I can hear any difference. The cable arrived today & I'm sitting here listening but not sure what I'm hearing. It's not so easy to swap DAC's & I'm not sure I'll retain an accurate memory of the sound after switching. What I do seem to be noticing though is that the E18 is quieter. Does that make sense? It's perhaps more laid back than the ODAC but I'm not sure if it's just my imagination.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if anyone can chime in with their impressions.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 I don't have an ODAC but I would suspect that any differences will be tiny if even perceptible.Comparing noise might be difficult is the volumes are not matched. If you are using windows you can connect both DACs to two different USB ports and switch them to default using the control panel Sound applet, leave the applet open. Not sure if this will really save much time.


----------



## Solrighal

stand said:


> I don't have an ODAC but I would suspect that any differences will be tiny if even perceptible.Comparing noise might be difficult is the volumes are not matched. If you are using windows you can connect both DACs to two different USB ports and switch them to default using the control panel Sound applet, leave the applet open. Not sure if this will really save much time.


 
  
 Thanks for the input Stan. I'm on a Mac but I don't really have the spare USB port I'd need to do it like that. Anyway, you're right. I still wouldn't be able to do it quick enough. There is a significant difference though. The sound from the E18 is definitely more relaxed and it also sounds a bit less in-the-head, if you know what I mean. To be honest I didn't really expect any audible difference at all which is why I've been taken aback. This is interesting.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> Thanks for the input Stan. I'm on a Mac but I don't really have the spare USB port I'd need to do it like that. Anyway, you're right. I still wouldn't be able to do it quick enough. There is a significant difference though. The sound from the E18 is definitely more relaxed and it also sounds a bit less in-the-head, if you know what I mean. To be honest I didn't really expect any audible difference at all which is why I've been taken aback. This is interesting.


 
 It is very difficult to A/B without a fast switch over. Once one has heard something it is difficult to dismiss their experience as a new potential bias. The best bet is to have someone do the switch for you without your knowledge of what was done, only to find someone that can do this effectively. The time lag will always be a problem as "Iconic Memory" is very short as in a matter of seconds. In any case one has to start somewhere and doing this starts training one to listen more carefully.


----------



## lawrecedent

solrighal said:


> Thanks for the input Stan. I'm on a Mac but I don't really have the spare USB port I'd need to do it like that. Anyway, you're right. I still wouldn't be able to do it quick enough. There is a significant difference though. The sound from the E18 is definitely more relaxed and it also sounds a bit less in-the-head, if you know what I mean. To be honest I didn't really expect any audible difference at all which is why I've been taken aback. This is interesting.



I fully intended using my e18 as a DAC when I bought the Vali so I could still connect my Note 3 by usb otg but ended up buying a modi/vali stack used so didn't need to in the end. Maybe I'll get around to trying it out later and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## StanD

lawrecedent said:


> I fully intended using my e18 as a DAC when I bought the Vali so I could still connect my Note 3 by usb otg but ended up buying a modi/vali stack used so didn't need to in the end. Maybe I'll get around to trying it out later and let you know my thoughts.


 
 What's nice about the Note 3 is that it can drive a USB DAC without a powered Hub. I can drive my Modi 2 Uber as well as my Bifrost Uber USB2 without the Hub.


----------



## Solrighal

lawrecedent said:


> I fully intended using my e18 as a DAC when I bought the Vali so I could still connect my Note 3 by usb otg but ended up buying a modi/vali stack used so didn't need to in the end. Maybe I'll get around to trying it out later and let you know my thoughts.


 
  
 I'd be interested in your findings. A far more knowledgeable member on another forum reckons there's virtually no difference in the DAC chips themselves and it's far more likely that any perceived difference is likely to be caused by the DAC's analogue stage. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## StanD

solrighal said:


> I'd be interested in your findings. A far more knowledgeable member on another forum reckons there's virtually no difference in the DAC chips themselves and it's far more likely that any perceived difference is likely to be caused by the DAC's analogue stage. Makes sense I guess.


 
 It's easy to ruin the performance of the best chip by bad design or circuit layout. There's plenty of enough support circuitry required by a DAC chip.
 This where good engineering pays off.


----------



## tjw321

solrighal said:


> Thanks for the input Stan. I'm on a Mac but I don't really have the spare USB port I'd need to do it like that. Anyway, you're right. I still wouldn't be able to do it quick enough. There is a significant difference though. The sound from the E18 is definitely more relaxed and it also sounds a bit less in-the-head, if you know what I mean. To be honest I didn't really expect any audible difference at all which is why I've been taken aback. This is interesting.


 
 I've managed to A/B some DACs on a Mac with a USB hub and switching between them using either Vox preferences, or Sound preferences in System Preferences (with a Fiio HS 2 [ http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher ] to switch the output). It worked well enough to convince me that there was a lot less difference between the DACs than I had previously thought. I can't remember how I solved the volume matching problem but I don't recall that it was too difficult. Most likely I set the volume in Sound and used that to switch, which probably compromised each DACs optimum settings, but I obviously didn't feel that it was much of a problem at the time.
  
 Mind you, I've noticed (like you, IIRC) that Vox is noticably warmer than any other music player on my Mac so I'm going to repeat the tests eventually....
  
 BTW, in the end I still chose the ODAC, despite the differences being too small to detect reliably in A/B/Cing (I had 3 DACs to try). Somehow it felt more "satisfying" and less fatiguing when listening for longer spells than I tend to when A/Bing. Not scientific but good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Solrighal

tjw321 said:


> I've managed to A/B some DACs on a Mac with a USB hub and switching between them using either Vox preferences, or Sound preferences in System Preferences (with a Fiio HS 2 [ http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher ] to switch the output). It worked well enough to convince me that there was a lot less difference between the DACs than I had previously thought. I can't remember how I solved the volume matching problem but I don't recall that it was too difficult. Most likely I set the volume in Sound and used that to switch, which probably compromised each DACs optimum settings, but I obviously didn't feel that it was much of a problem at the time.
> 
> Mind you, I've noticed (like you, IIRC) that Vox is noticably warmer than any other music player on my Mac so I'm going to repeat the tests eventually....
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good Enough for me too. I've switched back to the ODAC because I'm not convinced there's any real difference at all. I'm also not too keen on the idea of a battery constantly trickle-charging on my desk.


----------



## skingg

How do you use the E18 solely as a DAC? Say if I connect from a pc as a source via usb to the E18 and I connect a RCA to the port that says 'Coaxial Out' at the bottom of the E18 out to another portable amp such as the Cayin C5, does this mean I would be using the E18 solely as a DAC and by passing it's internal amp or would I be double amping?


----------



## ClieOS

skingg said:


> How do you use the E18 solely as a DAC? Say if I connect from a pc as a source via usb to the E18* and I connect a RCA to the port that says 'Coaxial Out' at the bottom of the E18 *out to another portable amp such as the Cayin C5, does this mean I would be using the E18 solely as a DAC and by passing it's internal amp or would I be double amping?


 
  
 No, it won't work because coax-out is, well, _S/PDIF coax-out_, and therefore it is a digital signal intended for another DAC.
  
 On the other hand, if you plug the cable into the line-in / line-out jack (the one next to the headphone-out jack), it will works as just an DAC, as you wanted, to avoid double amping.


----------



## skingg

clieos said:


> No, it won't work because coax-out is, well, _S/PDIF coax-out_, and therefore it is a digital signal intended for another DAC.
> 
> On the other hand, if you plug the cable into the line-in / line-out jack (the one next to the headphone-out jack), it will works as just an DAC, as you wanted, to avoid double amping.


 
 Thank you. And here I thought they were the same ports! So which means:
  
 1. Source (Smartphone/DAP/PC dac) > line-in to E18 > headphone-out (E18 amp section will be used)
 2. Source (Smartphone/DAP/PC) > usb/usb otg to E18  > line-out to external amp > headphone-out from external amp (E18 dac section only used)
 3. Source (Smartphone/DAP/PC) > usb/usb otg to E18 > headphone-out (both E18's dac+amp will be used)
  
 Is this correct?
  
 Though I'm still a little confused by how can I utilise the S/PDIF coax-out port of the E18.


----------



## ClieOS

skingg said:


> Thank you. And here I thought they were the same ports! So which means:
> 
> 1. Source (Smartphone/DAP/PC dac) > line-in to E18 > headphone-out (E18 amp section will be used)
> 2. Source (Smartphone/DAP/PC) > usb/usb otg to E18  > line-out to external amp > headphone-out from external amp (E18 dac section only used)
> ...


 
  
 Yes, those are correct.
  
 You use the S/PDIF when you want to connect to, say a desktop DAC that doesn't support smartphone directly.


----------



## NineToTheSky

I apologise for my ignorance, but are the E12a and the E18 the same thing apart from the latter being a DAC - which I understand to mean that it can work with devices (like laptops) with a USB port?


----------



## ClieOS

ninetothesky said:


> I apologise for my ignorance, but are the E12a and the E18 the same thing apart from the latter being a DAC - which I understand to mean that it can work with devices (like laptops) with a USB port?


 
  
 E18 is intended as a headphone amp + USB DAC for smartphone, namely Android, but also works with PC and can be used as a standalone headphone amp.
  
 E12A is intended to be the best sounding portable headphone amp FiiO has made so far.
  
 So besides the difference in features, E12A is also noticeably better sounding than E18.


----------



## NineToTheSky

Thank you. It is quality I am looking for, so I will go for the E12a. I will be pairing it with my Samsung Galaxy Note Edge and my Westone W40. Would that be a good match?


----------



## CasperBxl

@NineToTheSky
  
 When you use the E18 via USB OTG with your Samsung, the DAC will be they high quality DAC of the E18 + its amp.
 When you use the E12a, a pure AMP, you'll be using the DAC in your Samsung.
  
 Personally I would advise the E18 then ... unless you'll also be using the AMP with other devices.
  
 I use the E18 as DAC + Amp on my Samsung Galaxy S5, on my laptop and PC.
 I use the E18 as AMP with my iPod (the very rare times I use the iPod)
  
  
 Hope this can help,
  
 Casper


----------



## NineToTheSky

Thanks - that does make sense. Does the E18 make a notable difference?


----------



## lawrecedent

ninetothesky said:


> Thanks - that does make sense. Does the E18 make a notable difference?



I use the e18 with my Note 3 and find it sounds really good with decent quality files through a variety of cans. For the cost I don't think you'll find much better with the same degree of functionality. I've been very happy with mine. The only thing I can fault is the bass boost which is just one stage and imo muddies up the sound. It's quite a warm amp anyway and already cleans up and accentuates the bass slightly.


----------



## Solrighal

lawrecedent said:


> I use the e18 with my Note 3 and find it sounds really good with decent quality files through a variety of cans. For the cost I don't think you'll find much better with the same degree of functionality. I've been very happy with mine. The only thing I can fault is the bass boost which is just one stage and imo muddies up the sound. It's quite a warm amp anyway and already cleans up and accentuates the bass slightly.


 
  
 +1


----------



## DivergeUnify

ninetothesky said:


> Thanks - that does make sense. Does the E18 make a notable difference?


E18 made a big difference with my Droid Maxx. I had annoying EMI though and returned it


----------



## Fpalbrecht

Sorry if I missed it somewhere. Any firmware updates to the E18? Bought mine last summer. 
Thanks.


----------



## kustomdlux

Has anyone actually A/B tested the E18 against the E17k yet? I recently got an E18 and I'm wondering how the sound signature of the new DAC chip in the E17k compares.
 Thanks


----------



## Pro-Jules

I bought one to work with a newly purchased nexus 6. 

It worked great 

But I abandoned Android after a week and a half and went back to iPhone. 

My portable rig now is 

iPhone 6 plus
Onkyo HF player
Fiio e18 via usb / apple lightning camera accessory 
Bose 20i headphones (I use the subway, busses and also fly for biz trips quite often)

I worked 25+ years as a career recording studio engineer (music) (and I use a Grace Designs 903 & Adam monitors in my office to play back hi res files at 192k 24bit) I have to say that the playback of hi res files via the e18 is very impressive (I love it)

Miles Davis Kind of Blue
Green Day
Nora Jones

All sound great 

It's got headroom for days (so no chance of maxing out.) It's got so much power! 

It also works great via my MacBook Air running Decibel to play hi res files.and is a huge leap up from the analog outs - even for using Spotify (highest quality) it's a real hike up in sound quality. 

For a laptop / smart phone road warrior that can't be without music - it's definitely worth tossing in your shoulder bag. Seems to be bult like a tank too. 

To me it's amazing for the price. 

Great!


----------



## cehowardNote3

I use my E18 with my Note 4, playing FLAC files with either my Sony MK2 or the Senn M2. Everything makes me smile!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Just want to know about that cable that I connect to my Note 4 to the E18.. It is a micro usb on both ends. Lately I been using the E18 with my Tab Pro 8.4, and want a longer cable. Is that cable specially wired, or can I just get a longer(1ft/2ft) micro usb to micro usb and be okay and no loss in SQ?
  
 Thanks in advance,


----------



## StanD

cehowardnote3 said:


> I use my E18 with my Note 4, playing FLAC files with either my Sony MK2 or the Senn M2. Everything makes me smile!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You must use an OTG cable, not just any USB cable.


----------



## cehowardNote3

stand said:


> You must use an OTG cable, not just any USB cable.


 
  
 Thanks for that response..  Can I get a OTG with a micro on both ends? All the OTGs I see have a micro usb and then a female or male usb on the other end. The cable that came with my E18, and  the one I use when I connect my Note 4 to the E18 has a micro usb male on both ends.. I was just looking for longer one like that..
  
 BTW, I am layman too.


----------



## StanD

cehowardnote3 said:


> Thanks for that response..  Can I get a OTG with a micro on both ends? All the OTGs I see have a micro usb and then a female or male usb on the other end. The cable that came with my E18, and  the one I use when I connect my Note 4 to the E18 has a micro usb male on both ends.. I was just looking for longer one like that..
> 
> BTW, I am layman too.


 
 I can never find this on Amazon. One can usually find something on eBay. I did a quick look and found the below but can't attest to its quality.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-male-to-micro-male-USB-OTG-cable-50-cm-/121399321336


----------



## cehowardNote3

stand said:


> I can never find this on Amazon. One can usually find something on eBay. I did a quick look and found the below but can't attest to its quality.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-male-to-micro-male-USB-OTG-cable-50-cm-/121399321336


 
 That's it!! That is exactly what I want. Will try it out, it is cheap enough that if it doesn't work correctly, not losing much.. 
  
 Hopefully, I will be able to find a quality one too..
  
 Thanks again, it was getting a little tough for me to explain what I was looking for too..


----------



## mrip541

It is with great sadness that I report I left my e18 in an airplane seat back pocket. May he rest in peace...


----------



## StanD

mrip541 said:


> It is with great sadness that I report I left my e18 in an airplane seat back pocket. May he rest in peace...


 
 I'm glad to inform you, as you already know, the replacement cost is not astronomical as in the typical DAC/Amp product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heck you might check into the E17K.


----------



## cehowardNote3

mrip541 said:


> It is with great sadness that I report I left my e18 in an airplane seat back pocket. May he rest in peace...


 
  
 D&m... Sorry about that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.IMO, we all make mistakes in losing things. Learn from this loss. Good thing it was not your 4 figure headphones or  DAP...


----------



## Tr1ppy

Hi,
 Does anyone know if the E18 still works with Sony Xperia phones that have Lollipop OS?
  
 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

tr1ppy said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if the E18 still works with Sony Xperia phones that have Lollipop OS?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Affirmative.


----------



## Tr1ppy

clieos said:


> Affirmative.


 
  
 Nice one, cheers mate.
  
 I'll do the update on the weekend


----------



## OverlordRush

Just my my HTC one M9 and I am happy to report that it is compatible with the e18


----------



## bldmovs

Has anyone had recent luck with a Nexus 5 stock and the Fiio E18?


----------



## hucifer

bldmovs said:


> Has anyone had recent luck with a Nexus 5 stock and the Fiio E18?




Works fine.


----------



## bldmovs

Thank you for the reply and to tell you the truth that makes my day.  I can't wait to pull the trigger on one of these.  I'm hoping to use it in a car stereo setup.  No head unit, just the Fiio E18 and an AudioControl Three.2 using my Nexus 5 as a source.
  
 Thanks again @hucifer I really appreciate it.  
  
 p.s.  Just to make sure - I don't need a custom ROM on my Nexus 5 and I should be able to use the E18 with Google Play Music correct?


----------



## hucifer

bldmovs said:


> Thank you for the reply and to tell you the truth that makes my day.  I can't wait to pull the trigger on one of these.  I'm hoping to use it in a car stereo setup.  No head unit, just the Fiio E18 and an AudioControl Three.2 using my Nexus 5 as a source.
> 
> Thanks again @hucifer
> I really appreciate it.
> ...




Works with stock lollipop. I don't use Google Play specifically,so can't say for sure, but vlc and YouTube work just fine so you should be OK.


----------



## bldmovs

Cool.  Thank you!


----------



## StanD

Thr E18 works USB natively (no special apps required) WIth the following devices using official released Lollipop. Not root, no nothing.
 Nexus 7 2013 LTE Tablet, Android 5.1.0
 Verizon/Samsung Galaxy Note 3, Android 5.0


----------



## bldmovs

Awesome.  Thanks for your help @StanD.  Can I extend the OTG cable that comes with the E18?  I'm looking to integrate this into my car stereo.


----------



## StanD

bldmovs said:


> Awesome.  Thanks for your help @StanD.  Can I extend the OTG cable that comes with the E18?  I'm looking to integrate this into my car stereo.


 
 You can use an OTG cable as in the below image and then plug in a regular USB cable for the rest of the distance. That's how I connect my smartphone to a desktop DAC.


----------



## bldmovs

Perfect.  Thanks again.


----------



## Drson

I use my 42 Ohm headphones (Marshall Monitors) and as a source I use Sony Xperia Z1 Compact (Newest android version- 5.1 I think), and Ive immediately heard that the smartphone isnt powerful enough for my headphones, so I bought FiiO E06 amplifier, which gives me enough volume. But I still think the sound isnt good enough, theres still something like clipping with some tracks (or albums) and a bit of hiss (Im not sure if Im calling it correctly).
  
 Yesterday I tried FiiO E12 which helped with my problems quite a lot. But When I read about E18 in here, its ability to convert the signal into analog and better quality sound. And also the possibility to charge your smartphone with it (I was planning to buy portable charging unit). I want to buy this one, because it seems the best choice for me.
  
 Do you guys think it will be a good buy for me?
  
 Or should I just go for E12 or even smaller and cheaper E11K? But if E18 means better sound than E11K or E12 Im buying it!


----------



## akshaysehgal12

Kindly help me out here. I am kinda newbie in headfiers community.
My source of listening till now is note 4. Few months back i started using fiio e06 did notice some differences.
I can attach it to my phone or ipod touch as an amp.
I have ath m50x, bose oe2, ath ckx9is.
Music mostly edm, house, trance etc.. and some times blues or jazz.. i really appreciate if its clean sounding with some bass and well textured.
I m thinking of buying e18, will it be able to drive hd650 or dt880 pro 80 ohms which i am hoping to buy in next 6 months..


----------



## skingg

akshaysehgal12 said:


> Kindly help me out here. I am kinda newbie in headfiers community.
> My source of listening till now is note 4. Few months back i started using fiio e06 did notice some differences.
> I can attach it to my phone or ipod touch as an amp.
> I have ath m50x, bose oe2, ath ckx9is.
> ...


 
 E18 is not the solution you'd want for your type of music, the sound are more closely-packed and doesn't possess a wide soundstage. You are better off getting a dap such as the DX90 and maybe a portable amp to go with it to drive the higher impedance headphones.
  
 That said, E18 is still a pretty decent portable dac especially for its price.


----------



## akshaysehgal12

I have read that soundstage is pretty good.. in comparison with fiio E12 since both amps are pretty much level.
I would also like to know the sq in comparison to x3 + E12 OR E12A.


----------



## Berqa

Hi guys!

Just pickes up a Fiio e18. Connects perfectly with my LG G3 and N7.
I have one question though. When ist conected via otg I can still controll the volume via the phone and activate variois eq apps on the phone wich then affects the sound. Is this normal?
Im totally new at this (as you probably understand) and I thought that eq apps on the phone only would control the phones internal dac?


----------



## StanD

berqa said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just pickes up a Fiio e18. Connects perfectly with my LG G3 and N7.
> I have one question though. When ist conected via otg I can still controll the volume via the phone and activate variois eq apps on the phone wich then affects the sound. Is this normal?
> Im totally new at this (as you probably understand) and I thought that eq apps on the phone only would control the phones internal dac?


 
 EQ that is within most Android apps will work with an external USB DAC.  At least it does for me.


----------



## JamesBr

stand said:


> EQ that is within most Android apps will work with an external USB DAC.  At least it does for me.


 
 Ya for me too!


----------



## StanD

I do find that the System EQ that Samsung baked into Lollipop 5.0 for the Galaxy Note 3 sucks when used with a USB DAC. For examle if I use the Google Music Player and select EQ instead of the Android EQ, up comes Samsung's Sound Alive EQ. When selecting the advanced mode the 2 sliders for the lowest frequencies do nothing and the EQ itself seems screwy. It works correctly with Buletooth or Analog connected headphones. I have the Google All Access streaming subscription so I'm kind of pissed off. Now for the workaround.... I use the BubbleUpNP app to stream my Google music account to the MediaMonkey which can work as a DLNA renderer and has its own EQ. This works nicely and both apps are just a few bucks. When using Neutron connected to BubbleUpNP, well Neutron has bugs as it shows the same song listed many times in a row in albums, boo hiss. Or I can use my old Galaxy S3 phone as a DAP as it's still on Android 4.4.2 which has EQ that works correctly on USB.


----------



## Clubberlang

Anyone have any  solution for the GSM interference issue? I really haven't used this thing because of this.


----------



## Berqa

Thanx guys! Do you use an eq with the e18? I think the sound is a lot cleaner just as it is without eq..


----------



## Trenne

Personally I don't use eq. Like the sound as it is.
 Also use mine alot in the car, beats the hell out of connecting via bluetooth to the car stereo.


----------



## lawrecedent

skingg said:


> E18 is not the solution you'd want for your type of music, the sound are more closely-packed and doesn't possess a wide soundstage. You are better off getting a dap such as the DX90 and maybe a portable amp to go with it to drive the higher impedance headphones.
> 
> That said, E18 is still a pretty decent portable dac especially for its price.




I drove the HD650's through an e18 without issue for many months. The power of this amp is more than enough for any headphones I have owned. I also think its tuning is ideal for edm music as it is clear and well defined across the frequencies with good bass impact. I still think its a great little amp and have no desire to upgrade over a year later!


----------



## StanD

clubberlang said:


> Anyone have any  solution for the GSM interference issue? I really haven't used this thing because of this.


 
 I don't sandwich it with my phone and have no issues. I'm not a fan of blocking my display wth rubber bands, however, If I kept the mini stack in my pocket I might be dissapointed with the interference.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

With a Note 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 BOOM BOOM!
  
  
 I have an e12 a Cayin C5 and an AK10 and I can't believe this e18 gets so little love..
 Review coming soon.


----------



## JamesBr

hawaiibadboy said:


> With a Note 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LUCKYYYY  jalousy here sorry!


----------



## ikaruga24

Hello, i just got this little gem and its working with my android phone perfectly fine. I have a question though, can i also use the e18 to drive other devices as well, say a PS Vita or a 3DS or other smaller usb music players? If so how? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ikaruga24 said:


> Hello, i just got this little gem and its working with my android phone perfectly fine. I have a question though, can i also use the e18 to drive other devices as well, say a PS Vita or a 3DS or other smaller usb music players? If so how? Thanks in advance.


 

  You should check FiiO forums and ask them directly.


----------



## StanD

ikaruga24 said:


> Hello, i just got this little gem and its working with my android phone perfectly fine. I have a question though, can i also use the e18 to drive other devices as well, say a PS Vita or a 3DS or other smaller usb music players? If so how? Thanks in advance.


 
 I don't think the PS Vita has inputs that the E18 can drive. What would you expect to accomplish by doing this? What would be the source to the E18? Does the PS VIta have a line input? Then I don't think it will have an amp that is better than the E18 has. Does it have an optical (SPDIF) tos link input? Now you wouldn't be using either the E18's internal DAC or Amp, that doesn't sound useful.
 The E18 probably has a much better DAC and Amp than the PS Vita so if you really meant to drive the E18 from the PS VIta, that might be a better idea. I don't think the PS VIta has such an output (USB Audio out) that the E18 can use. The same can probably be said for the 3DS.
 I suspect that your Android phone->E18->IEMs/headphones is the way to go.


----------



## ellyphant

will the e18 remove the hissing from my im02. I heard they were extremely sensitive and the hissing gets unbearable in some ambient tracks. Btw is it compatible with my s6?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ellyphant said:


> will the e18 remove the hissing from my im02. I heard they were extremely sensitive and the hissing gets unbearable in some ambient tracks. Btw is it compatible with my s6?


 
  I don't know the im02 but the e18 is not giving me any hissing of audible background noise of some Sony and Aurisonics.


----------



## ikaruga24

ellyphant said:


> will the e18 remove the hissing from my im02. I heard they were extremely sensitive and the hissing gets unbearable in some ambient tracks. Btw is it compatible with my s6?


 
  
 Meizu  MX4 here and paired with an E18 and no hissing at all. I do not see you having any sort of problem.


----------



## ellyphant

ikaruga24 said:


> Meizu  MX4 here and paired with an E18 and no hissing at all. I do not see you having any sort of problem.




can you try with this songs at a low volume please. perhasp the volume you would use if you want to fall asleep with it
https://youtu.be/Szw8r6CDi8k
https://youtu.be/Y-JUFg2gAIw
https://youtu.be/-zzGPpju9vs


----------



## datranz

Say whoawwwwttt? I can't hearr yiuuuu. Speaaak loooudeer. 
Man, I'm deaf, lots of power. My dn2000 never sounded so good (more bass, more of everything). Fx850 was good too, just not as good as the dunu). Ma750 is better, (more clarity.)


----------



## ikaruga24

ellyphant said:


> can you try with this songs at a low volume please. perhasp the volume you would use if you want to fall asleep with it
> https://youtu.be/Szw8r6CDi8k
> https://youtu.be/Y-JUFg2gAIw
> https://youtu.be/-zzGPpju9vs


 
  
 Just fine, no problems here. The source material is of course more important than anything else.


----------



## chillaxing

Alright guys, i'm trying to find the root to my problem.
  
 are you guys having any floor noise or static using the e18 as dac only with a pc?
  
 heres my chain  pc>e18>lyr2>lcd-2 or he-500.  both headsets, i'm getting hissing.
  
 source material is cd's


----------



## datranz

Surface pro 3 - e18- headfone/iems.
No hiss what so ever. Just crytal clear music.


----------



## StanD

chillaxing said:


> Alright guys, i'm trying to find the root to my problem.
> 
> are you guys having any floor noise or static using the e18 as dac only with a pc?
> 
> ...


 
 No such problem for me. Are you using the E18 line out to the Lyr? I've used the E18 to an Asgard 2 to an HE-500.


----------



## chillaxing

stand said:


> No such problem for me. Are you using the E18 line out to the Lyr? I've used the E18 to an Asgard 2 to an HE-500.


 
 yup, using the line-out, not coax-out
  
 pc usb to e18 usb, line-out to lyr2


----------



## StanD

chillaxing said:


> yup, using the line-out, not coax-out
> 
> pc usb to e18 usb, line-out to lyr2


 
 Coax out is a digital S/PDIF output which is not compatible with the Lyr. The E18 has 2 analog outputs using separate jacks. One is used to drive headphones and the other is the line out that doubles as a line input when there is no USB connection. So which are you using?


----------



## chillaxing

stand said:


> Coax out is a digital S/PDIF output which is not compatible with the Lyr. The E18 has 2 analog outputs using separate jacks. One is used to drive headphones and the other is the line out that doubles as a line input when there is no USB connection. So which are you using?


 
  
  
 I know which is which     its usb to line out (not the headphone out)


----------



## StanD

chillaxing said:


> I know which is which     its usb to line out (not the headphone out)


 
 Did you try setting the Lyr2 to low gain?
 Edit: Did you experiment with the E18 gain switch as well as the Lyr2 gain switch? Combinations?


----------



## chillaxing

stand said:


> Did you try setting the Lyr2 to low gain?


 
  
  
 Yup, tried that too.  when I take it up to my usual listening levels, it starts hissing at me again.


----------



## StanD

chillaxing said:


> Yup, tried that too.  when I take it up to my usual listening levels, it starts hissing at me again.


 
 When I get a chance I'll try my E18 and A2 again. The A2's SNR is 4 dB better, however, I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## chillaxing

stand said:


> When I get a chance I'll try my E18 and A2 again. The A2's SNR is 4 dB better, however, I'll give it a go and see what happens.


 
  
  
 Stan, you are the man 
  
 The gain and volume shouldn't be affected when using the e18 as dac only unit.  The gain and volume is when you use the amp/dac together.


----------



## StanD

chillaxing said:


> Stan, you are the man
> 
> The gain and volume shouldn't be affected when using the e18 as dac only unit.  The gain and volume is when you use the amp/dac together.


 
 So I connected my E18 line out to my Asgard2 with its volume up all the way on high gain. It was dark, silent. Turn on the music and it was very loud,pause the music and silence. As exected the E18 gain switch and bass switch did nothing when using its line out. Next I used the headphone out with the both volume controls cranked up all the way both gain swiches on high and I could hear some hiss. Of course the volume was terrifying loud(headphone's not directly on the ears). Of course the E18 gain and bass switch functioned in this last test. I'd say that the E18 was working properly. I used a smartphone and a Windoze Tablet as USB sources to the E18, repeating the tests.
 So either your E18 or Lyr2 is noisy. Try another DAC. Is your Lyr2 noisy with nothing plugged into its inputs? Maybe your preamp tubes are noisy.


----------



## chillaxing

chillaxing said:


> Alright guys, i'm trying to find the root to my problem.
> 
> are you guys having any floor noise or static using the e18 as dac only with a pc?
> 
> ...


 
  
 alright this a repost from the schiit thread.  but just to let all of you e18 owners know you have a great dac/amp from my findings.
  
  
  
 So I tried unplugging pieces and turned the volume up after I took each piece of equipment, and my findings are interesting.  So this is what I did
  
 1. turned off music with every part of the chain hooked up.  found out that my pc is the one emitting interference.  beeping and hissing coming out of headphones when volume at full.
  
 2. unplugged usb from pc to e18, volume all the way up, got dead silence
  
 3. unplugged jack from e18 to lyr, volume all the way up, got hissing and static.  What!?
  
 4. see step 2, dead silence, what!?
  
 5. see step 3, hissing and static, what!?, wait let me change out the tubes.
  
 6. let tubes cool down and changed to Bugle Boy, static and hissing with Bugle Boys too.
  
 so in conclusion.  what I found out is the e18 is a badass dac/amp for what it cost, I have to build another comp with a better mother board,  and the lyr2 produces floor noise.  If anyone wants to test it out on their lyr2 and find different results please post.  This is just all my findings with the unit that I have.


----------



## StanD

@chillaxing When you plug the E18 into the Lyr2 the Lyr2's input has a low impedance connected to it. Without anything plugged in it's practically an open circuit at the highest impedance possible and is susceptible to picking up interference and circuit noise. So that might not be the cause.
 It is possibly the noise from your PC is related to a ground loop. Try plugging in all power plugs into adjacent sockets on the same power strip. You might as an experiment lift the ground pin on the Lyr2's power plug using a 3 wire adapter.


----------



## chillaxing

stand said:


> @chillaxing When you plug the E18 into the Lyr2 the Lyr2's input has a low impedance connected to it. Without anything plugged in it's practically an open circuit at the highest impedance possible and is susceptible to picking up interference and circuit noise. So that might not be the cause.
> It is possibly the noise from your PC is related to a ground loop. Try plugging in all power plugs into adjacent sockets on the same power strip. You might as an experiment lift the ground pin on the Lyr2's power plug using a 3 wire adapter.


 
  
  
 You sir... thank you
  
  

  
  
 Used the 3 wire on the amp, and move the computer power to a open wall outlet.  Only time I hear noise now, is when it's in the recording.


----------



## StanD

@chillaxing Glad to hear things have worked out. Another trick is to get an optically isolated USB adapter, however, it is much more expensive. Most people don't understand or are aware of ground loops and will blame the wrong equipment or buy products like a Schiit Wyrd that will not fix this. Now you can enjoy some music.


----------



## DaniXFI

Hey guys,
  
 I recently joined this world and bought the Beyer 770 pro 80 ohms, theyre awesome but I feel I need a solid dac. Is this e18 still a good choice or should I head for the brand new FiiO Q1? The latter looks like a superb item and is half the price, comments are positive, but... e18 still feels more stylish and top-line for me.
  
 Can't really decide which one to buy lol.
  
 I will use it with my PC and with my HTC One m7.


----------



## StanD

danixfi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently joined this world and bought the Beyer 770 pro 80 ohms, theyre awesome but I feel I need a solid dac. Is this e18 still a good choice or should I head for the brand new FiiO Q1? The latter looks like a superb item and is half the price, comments are positive, but... e18 still feels more stylish and top-line for me.
> 
> ...


 
 The E18 has more power, check the specs and see which has enough for your headphones.


----------



## TheoS53

I recently got the E18 and I'm really enjoying it. So much so that I've sold my X5 and E12 combo.
  
 But, something I'm quite unsure of, however, is how the DAC is supposed to work. I had assumed that when you plug it into the phone OTG style, that the E18 would be handling everything with regards to sound. However, I can still adjust the volume from my LG G3, and also the equalizer settings. That, to me, says that the sound is still being decoded and running through the phone's amp. Perhaps I'm wrong (hopefully someone with knowledge on this subject can inform me of what's going on).


----------



## StanD

theos53 said:


> I recently got the E18 and I'm really enjoying it. So much so that I've sold my X5 and E12 combo.
> 
> But, something I'm quite unsure of, however, is how the DAC is supposed to work. I had assumed that when you plug it into the phone OTG style, that the E18 would be handling everything with regards to sound. However, I can still adjust the volume from my LG G3, and also the equalizer settings. That, to me, says that the sound is still being decoded and running through the phone's amp. Perhaps I'm wrong (hopefully someone with knowledge on this subject can inform me of what's going on).


 
 Don't worry. Turn the sound up all the way on the phone and adjust the volume on the E18. There are two ways the sound can be adjusted by the phone when using an external DAC. It can either be scaled digitaly at the phone which is undesirable or the volume factor can be transmitted digitally and processed downstream. In either case, controlling volume by using an analog pot is best and that's what the E18 volume control does.


----------



## TheoS53

stand said:


> Don't worry. Turn the sound up all the way on the phone and adjust the volume on the E18. There are two ways the sound can be adjusted by the phone when using an external DAC. It can either be scaled digitaly at the phone which is undesirable or the volume factor can be transmitted digitally and processed downstream. In either case, controlling volume by using an analog pot is best and that's what the E18 volume control does.


 
 Well if the same rule applies to all amps, I wouldn't recommend turning the phone's volume all the way up. As volume increases, the amp becomes less efficient. I have found this to be true of the amp on the G3. So I keep the volume on the G3 at no more than about 75%, and then the rest of the volume control done on the E18.
  
 It's just really disappointing to me that the G3's audio processing isn't bypassed completely when connecting an external DAC.
  
 But I did a little test, which does confuse me even further. The G3 was actually designed with hi-fi audio in mind. It's one of the only android phones capable of playing high res files (tracks on my Bob Marley Legend album are around 150Mb each). And it automatically detects whether headphones or an external amp is connected to the headphone jack. When connecting the E18 to the headphone jack, the actual playback volume is pretty low. You have to turn the amp up all the way to get to a comfortable sound level. But if connecting the E18 to the uUSB port, the volume is much louder...a comfortable level is then around 5 on the E18 volume knob. So perhaps it does bypass the internal amp and DAC. I dunno....


----------



## StanD

@TheoS53 If the volume control is done digitally or in software/computation in your phone, then you are sacrificing dynamic range as the full range of the signal is distributed accross less bits and then sent to your external DAC.


----------



## Yethal

I have ordered my E18 a few days ago and while waiting for shipment, I decided to research some of the more elegant solutions to the stacking problem than the rubber bands (anything that requires an adhesive or covers up a part of the screen is a non-elegant solution to me). I quickly found out that Fiio offers HS6, HS12 and HS15 stacking kits for their Digital Audio Players. For those who didn't know, they look like this:

 So I decided to find a similar frame, or a stacking kit for my Galaxy S5 phone. Unfortunately, after searching throughout the Internet I found nothing. There is not a single company that produces such frames. The only option for me would be to 3D print it myself (which I am actually considering). But, my question is, do you, kind people of this thread have any other ideas how to stack these two devices (Galaxy S5 Neo and Fiio E18) in a way that: does not use adhesive, does not obstruct part of the screen, and is not overly bulky?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

yethal said:


> I have ordered my E18 a few days ago and while waiting for shipment, I decided to research some of the more elegant solutions to the stacking problem than the rubber bands (anything that requires an adhesive or covers up a part of the screen is a non-elegant solution to me). I quickly found out that Fiio offers HS6, HS12 and HS15 stacking kits for their Digital Audio Players. For those who didn't know, they look like this:
> 
> So I decided to find a similar frame, or a stacking kit for my Galaxy S5 phone. Unfortunately, after searching throughout the Internet I found nothing. There is not a single company that produces such frames. The only option for me would be to 3D print it myself (which I am actually considering). But, my question is, do you, kind people of this thread have any other ideas how to stack these two devices (Galaxy S5 Neo and Fiio E18) in a way that: does not use adhesive, does not obstruct part of the screen, and is not overly bulky?


 
  
  

  
  
 Buy 2 covers
  
 Velcro 1 and leave the other plain for when not using anything. Been using it for 1+ month and forget it's there. I actually hold the e18 and not the Note 4.
  
  
  
 It's adhesive on one side but it's on a cover not the Note 4 and the amp/dac....take it off when done.  
  
 Click the image until it is full size...you can barely tell anything is on there.


----------



## TheoS53

hawaiibadboy said:


> Buy 2 covers
> 
> Velcro 1 and leave the other plain for when not using anything. Been using it for 1+ month and forget it's there. I actually hold the e18 and not the Note 4.
> 
> ...


 
 That's exactly what I plan on doing with mine. But not too sure how well it will work seeing as the G3 has a curved back


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

theos53 said:


> That's exactly what I plan on doing with mine. But not too sure how well it will work seeing as the G3 has a curved back


 
 If it is heavy duty velcro it should be enough contact area to be no problem. I dressed the Note 4's cover completely but the e18 just has a 2inch wide strip down it's back and it's solid.  I forget it's there unless I switch amp/dac otherwise it's ultra low profile. Some cheap velcro frays after multi use. Others are built for use on clothing or carrying heavier weight.


----------



## Yethal

Oh well, I haven't thought of attaching velcro to a phone case. This might work and is really tidy. Thanks @Hawaiibadboy


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

yethal said:


> Oh well, I haven't thought of attaching velcro to a phone case. This might work and is really tidy. Thanks @Hawaiibadboy


 

  
  
  I would never put bands on my beautiful screen either


----------



## StanD

hawaiibadboy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Those stupid rubberbands block the screen and interfere with operating the touch screen, what a bad idea.


----------



## Yethal

Decided to go the velcro route.. I bought the industrial grade velcro that should support the weight of the E18 easily. Unfortunately, velcro turned out to be so industrial grade that I can't take split the two devices apart anymore...


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> Decided to go the velcro route.. I bought the industrial grade velcro that should support the weight of the E18 easily. Unfortunately, velcro turned out to be so industrial grade that I can't take split the two devices apart anymore...


 
 My dad would have said, psia krew.


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> My dad would have said, psia krew.


 
 Or "kurwa mać".


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> Or "kurwa mać".


 
 That's a little stronger language, but hits the spot.


----------



## Yethal

At least I'll never lose only one of these devices, it's either both of them or none.


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> At least I'll never lose only one of these devices, it's either both of them or none.


 
 That an interesting *curve*.


----------



## chillaxing

How is the adhesive on the stick-on velcros?  I'm not to worried about the hook and loops but how sticky is it.  Been wanting to get some and use it my car too but don't know how well they will hold up.


----------



## Yethal

chillaxing said:


> How is the adhesive on the stick-on velcros?  I'm not to worried about the hook and loops but how sticky is it.  Been wanting to get some and use it my car too but don't know how well they will hold up.


 
 Not sure about others but appearently mine is used in factories to hold equipment used on production lines so You should be good.


----------



## chillaxing

can you link me to the one you are using?  thanks


----------



## Yethal

chillaxing said:


> can you link me to the one you are using?  thanks


 
 http://shop.touratech.be/duotec-r-extra-strength-velcro-4-piece-a-32-mm-x-32-mm-screwable.html


----------



## ForceofWill

Really disappointed with my E18 right now.  It's unusable with my Galaxy S5 atm, crazy distortion and static, it's obviously not working correctly.  I keep trying resetting the switch and off/on, no luck.  It works fine my computer in USB for some reason.
  
 Hopefully on Wednesday when my Nexus 6P gets here it will work correctly, seeming like a waste of money right now, I only bought it for the phone.
  
 I need it to work with Google Play Music/Spotify


----------



## TheoS53

forceofwill said:


> Really disappointed with my E18 right now.  It's unusable with my Galaxy S5 atm, crazy distortion and static, it's obviously not working correctly.  I keep trying resetting the switch and off/on, no luck.  It works fine my computer in USB for some reason.
> 
> Hopefully on Wednesday when my Nexus 6P gets here it will work correctly, seeming like a waste of money right now, I only bought it for the phone.
> 
> I need it to work with Google Play Music/Spotify



Are you using it with the OTG cable or as an amp? 

Seeing as it works fine from the computer, but not from the phone, it wouldn't surprise me if the problem is with the phone's usb jack. I haven't owned a Galaxy device, but a friend of mine has had to have the USB jack repaired on his Galaxy tab, original Note, and twice on an S5.


----------



## ForceofWill

theos53 said:


> Are you using it with the OTG cable or as an amp?
> 
> Seeing as it works fine from the computer, but not from the phone, it wouldn't surprise me if the problem is with the phone's usb jack. I haven't owned a Galaxy device, but a friend of mine has had to have the USB jack repaired on his Galaxy tab, original Note, and twice on an S5.


 
 Using it OTG as DAC/AMP, USB DAC/AMP works fine with PC.  Hoping it's just the messed up jack on my phone since new Nexus 6p arrives Wednesday.


----------



## StanD

forceofwill said:


> Using it OTG as DAC/AMP, USB DAC/AMP works fine with PC.  Hoping it's just the messed up jack on my phone since new Nexus 6p arrives Wednesday.


 
 If it works fin on your PC, it's probably OK. Did you try another OTG and or USB cable combinations? Could also be a just a bad OTG cable. The one that comes with the E18 doesn't inspire thoughts of ruggedness.


----------



## ForceofWill

stand said:


> If it works fin on your PC, it's probably OK. Did you try another OTG and or USB cable combinations? Could also be a just a bad OTG cable. The one that comes with the E18 doesn't inspire thoughts of ruggedness.


 
  
 Tried 2 cables, same issue.  Tried it as just an amp with the phone and it works great.


----------



## Franklin

forceofwill said:


> Really disappointed with my E18 right now.  It's unusable with my Galaxy S5 atm, crazy distortion and static, it's obviously not working correctly.  I keep trying resetting the switch and off/on, no luck.  It works fine my computer in USB for some reason.
> 
> Hopefully on Wednesday when my Nexus 6P gets here it will work correctly, seeming like a waste of money right now, I only bought it for the phone.
> 
> I need it to work with Google Play Music/Spotify




Try an music player with direct USB support (Neutron, Hiby, Onkyo, etc). You describe exactly the same problem I have with galaxy tab s after lollipop update. My s4 with lollipop don't have the same issue.


----------



## Yethal

forceofwill said:


> Really disappointed with my E18 right now.  It's unusable with my Galaxy S5 atm, crazy distortion and static, it's obviously not working correctly.  I keep trying resetting the switch and off/on, no luck.  It works fine my computer in USB for some reason.
> 
> Hopefully on Wednesday when my Nexus 6P gets here it will work correctly, seeming like a waste of money right now, I only bought it for the phone.
> 
> I need it to work with Google Play Music/Spotify



Do not have the same issue on my combo. As someone here has mentioned, try with some player other than the stock app.


----------



## gr8soundz

Just got the E18 after knowing about it for years. Already had the E17 and didn't think it'd be a big upgrade. I was wrong. The E18 sounds much cleaner and detailed compared to the E17's warmth.
  
 Also got the great sounding T50rp mk3 recently and can't believe how well they pair with the E18. The E18's high gain and bass boost fills in the mk3's low-end and lower mids very well. Borderline bassy at times but among the fullest portable sound I've heard. Tried my PM-3s but not as good a pairing since they're much easier to drive and don't have the mk3's dip below 80Hz. Boost off, they either don't sound as full as the mk3 or sound overpowered with it on.
  
 Especially like the navigation controls and the external battery function. Only able to get charge feature working to my phone with the included micro to micro usb cable. Have a hard to find right angle micro to micro cable from ebay that works audio wise but won't charge my phone. Anyone know of a right dual micro cable that works with the E18's charging feature?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

gr8soundz said:


> Just got the E18 after knowing about it for years. Already had the E17 and didn't think it'd be a big upgrade. I was wrong. The E18 sounds much cleaner and detailed compared to the E17's warmth.
> 
> Also got the great sounding T50rp mk3 recently and can't believe how well they pair with the E18. The E18's high gain and bass boost fills in the mk3's low-end and lower mids very well. Borderline bassy at times but among the fullest portable sound I've heard. Tried my PM-3s but not as good a pairing since they're much easier to drive and don't have the mk3's dip below 80Hz. Boost off, they either don't sound as full as the mk3 or sound overpowered with it on.
> 
> Especially like the navigation controls and the external battery function. Only able to get charge feature working to my phone with the included micro to micro usb cable. Have a hard to find right angle micro to micro cable from ebay that works audio wise but won't charge my phone. Anyone know of a right dual micro cable that works with the E18's charging feature?


 

  I own the X5,e12 and e18 and the e18 is the best FiiO product i own. I use it often and it is highly underrated on this site.


----------



## gr8soundz

hawaiibadboy said:


> I own the X5,e12 and e18 and the e18 is the best FiiO product i own. I use it often and it is highly underrated on this site.


 
  
 Definitely underrated. Can't believe I didn't go ahead and buy it sooner.
  
 Started out with the e5 long ago and tried an x3 but last year started buying more expensive stuff from other manufacturers hoping for bigger improvements. Now I can't believe how good this sounds even compared to my iBasso, iFi, and A&K equipment (good stuff and didn't spend a ton on them but wonder now if I've wasted time/money). Was just looking at the new Chord Mojo too but it lacks the e18's bass boost and navigation buttons. No doubt it sounds great but I refuse to go without those buttons/switches now on any portable device I get.
  
 The e18 sounds so good with the mk3 that I haven't been able to sleep the past couple days (even now I should've been asleep hours ago).


----------



## Yethal

I was able to remove that ******* velcro off my phone and the E18. It was really impressive but it obscured the camera and made the whole package unnecessary large. Also made taking pictures impossible without removing the entire back cover. I'll probably re-buy it but attach it to a phone case this time to be able to actually remove the E18 when I do not use it.


----------



## Gosod

How good he is than the E12 in terms of gain?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

yethal said:


> I was able to remove that ******* velcro off my phone and the E18. It was really impressive but it obscured the camera and made the whole package unnecessary large. Also made taking pictures impossible without removing the entire back cover. I'll probably re-buy it but attach it to a phone case this time to be able to actually remove the E18 when I do not use it.


 

  
 I put the velcro on a protective case not the Note 4 cover. I have a 2nd cover with no velcro.
  
 Can take pics with e18 or ifi DSD nano but not DSD micro


----------



## Yethal

hawaiibadboy said:


> I put the velcro on a protective case not the Note 4 cover. I have a 2nd cover with no velcro.
> 
> Can take pics with e18 or ifi DSD nano but not DSD micro



And that's what I was supposed to do. I'll buy a back cover and another velcro.


----------



## Gosod

I asked whether strongly differ from E18 E12?


----------



## ForceofWill

So I got my new Nexus 6p in and just starting messing with the E18.  The 6P is USB-C so I got some little adapter plugs and a new cable.  The phone doesn't recognize the device with the adapters but works PERFECTLY with the USB-C to Micro cable I got off amazon.  I believe it's a "cable matters" brand.
  
 Listening to my DT-770's now and it sounds great.  It worked as soon as I plugged it in with no static on Tidal and Google Play.


----------



## Gosod




----------



## ForceofWill

Kc06a sound awesome on it, lvl 3 on low gain is Loud AF. I love how the skip buttons still work when Google play is in the background and I'm doing something else, don't have to keep going back to your music app.


----------



## Gosod

maybe you just ignore my question!


----------



## kenjazz50

franklin said:


> forceofwill said:
> 
> 
> > Really disappointed with my E18 right now.  It's unusable with my Galaxy S5 atm, crazy distortion and static, it's obviously not working correctly.  I keep trying resetting the switch and off/on, no luck.  It works fine my computer in USB for some reason.
> ...


 




yethal said:


> Decided to go the velcro route.. I bought the industrial grade velcro that should support the weight of the E18 easily. Unfortunately, velcro turned out to be so industrial grade that I can't take split the two devices apart anymore...





I have the same problem with my E07K and E17 with the Samdung S5. I usually have to plug/unplug/plug several times before the staic/distortion goes away.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

gosod said:


> maybe you just ignore my question!


 

  The e12 is a powerful amp with a compact stage. The e18 is a less powerful amp with a dac that goes up to 24/96 and it sounds really good.
  
 They are very different. I never use my e12 but i often use my e18


----------



## Gosod

I understand you, thank you, I'll think!


----------



## Yethal

After browsing photos in this thread I noticed that some os the users use angled micro usb interconnects. After an internet search I've found two sources of such cables. Cheap chinese cables (6$) and more expensive Venturecraft ones (30$). Since I don't really believe that digital cables make that much of a difference I'd rather go for the chinese ones. Unfortunately eBay cites 2 to 6 weeks of shipping time. So my question is, how long did You guys wait for the cables? I'd rather not use the cable that comes with the E18 as it protrudes too far from the phone/dac combo.


----------



## Peridot

I've had no problem using cheap interconnects from China.
  
 Delivery time to Europe does vary a lot. I find most packages arrive within 4 weeks, occasionally less, but it can sometimes be up to 8 weeks.


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> After browsing photos in this thread I noticed that some os the users use angled micro usb interconnects. After an internet search I've found two sources of such cables. Cheap chinese cables (6$) and more expensive Venturecraft ones (30$). Since I don't really believe that digital cables make that much of a difference I'd rather go for the chinese ones. Unfortunately eBay cites 2 to 6 weeks of shipping time. So my question is, how long did You guys wait for the cables? I'd rather not use the cable that comes with the E18 as it protrudes too far from the phone/dac combo.


 
 I'm in the USA, got mine from Amazon. Delivered in two days. They haven't failed yet, 2 years.


----------



## gr8soundz

yethal said:


> After browsing photos in this thread I noticed that some os the users use angled micro usb interconnects. After an internet search I've found two sources of such cables. Cheap chinese cables (6$) and more expensive Venturecraft ones (30$). Since I don't really believe that digital cables make that much of a difference I'd rather go for the chinese ones. Unfortunately eBay cites 2 to 6 weeks of shipping time. So my question is, how long did You guys wait for the cables? I'd rather not use the cable that comes with the E18 as it protrudes too far from the phone/dac combo.


 
  
 I have a couple of the right angle cables from ebay. They work fine for audio but I cannot charge my Note 3 via the e18 with them. Have to switch to one of the cables that came with the e18 for it's charge out feature to work.
  
 Don't know if the Venturecrafts work for both audio and charging.


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> I'm in the USA, got mine from Amazon. Delivered in two days. They haven't failed yet, 2 years.



Do You have a link to the auction? The only cables I've found on Amazon were venturecraft ones.


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> Do You have a link to the auction? The only cables I've found on Amazon were venturecraft ones.


 
 Amazon doesn't have auctions. Sorry no link, I got mine so long ago. Here's a link to something that might be what I got.
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-2-Pack-Micro-USB-Adapter/dp/B00GM0OZ4O


----------



## erikiksaz

I'm curious, anyone using the E18 with a 2015 Moto X?
  
 I've had both the 2013 and 2014 X hooked up to my Fiio E18. With the 2013/2014 X, I would connect the 3.5mm cord from my car into the line out port of the E18. Sound quality was great and the volume was perfect.    

 With the 2015 X, connecting the same 3.5mm cord into the E18 line out results in low audio output, which can't really be amplified by changing the volume dial in my car. Instead, I have to connect it to the headphone output, but even with the volume dial on the E18 fully dialed up, it's still quieter than the 2013/2014 X in line-out mode.. It only reaches the same level of volume when I turn on the gain switch, but that type of amplification sounds too artificial--the heavy treble/bass boost doesn't sound good to me.

 From what it seems like, is it possible that the 2015 Moto X puts out less power through the USB port?  Is that even possible?  Or could it be an incompatibility with the new X?  I have the first revision of the E18.


----------



## StanD

erikiksaz said:


> I'm curious, anyone using the E18 with a 2015 Moto X?
> 
> I've had both the 2013 and 2014 X hooked up to my Fiio E18. With the 2013/2014 X, I would connect the 3.5mm cord from my car into the line out port of the E18. Sound quality was great and the volume was perfect.
> 
> ...


 
 It is unlikely due to USB power but a scaling issue (digital/softare) in the MotoX. Do you have the volume on the MotoX turned up all the way, make sure that you do this after the USB audio out is engaged and working via the E18.


----------



## erikiksaz

stand said:


> It is unlikely due to USB power but a scaling issue (digital/softare) in the MotoX. Do you have the volume on the MotoX turned up all the way, make sure that you do this after the USB audio out is engaged and working via the E18.


 
  
 Yep, volume is all the way up.  I guess I'll have to file a bug report with Moto.  That'll be a tricky endeavor.


----------



## TheoS53

Thats very strange. I love the sound of the E18 with my LG G3 (so much so that Ive sold my X5+E12 combo). Must be an issue with your Moto. Do you perhaps have the same problem if you use the E18 when connected to a pc?


----------



## TheoS53

By the way, to anyone interested..... I previously raised a concern of using the E18 with the G3.my concern was that, when using the E18 as a DAC, I was still able to adjust the volume from the phone. To me this suggested that the audio was still being processed by the phone instead of being bypassed. I think I may just have confirmed this to be true. Earlier tonight I installed Hibymusic (music app) and what do you know..? A message popped up asking me if I want to allow Hibymusic to access the USB device. Now, I can't adjust the volume from the phone, only from the E18,which suggests that there is no audio processing being done by the phone anymore. I prefer the UI of the stock music player, but Hibymusic is still quite clean... Clean enough that I'll stick with it. I also tried Poweramp and Shuttle, but neither of them did the bypassing.

I must say, I sold my X5+E12 combo because I preferred the detail of the E18. I now realise that some of that detail was artificial as the signal was still being processed by the G3 DAC. Now that I've switched to Hibymusic, I still get the detail that I liked, but without the added siblance introduced by the G3 DAC. very very pleased with this setup.
But, I suspect that I can still get further improvements by using an amp like the E12A..which will be my next experiment.
I will soon be reviewing the X7,and will compare it to the G3+E18+E12A combo. Would be interesting to see if a $320 (excluding cost of phone) setup could match or better the $650 X7


----------



## Yethal

Previous setup (velcro) was cumbersome and unstable so I just taped the E18 to my phone case.so far no issues.
Also, fhe abgled cable from China arrived earlier this week. The difference is tremendous. With the stock micro usb cable I suffered from random disconnections every hour or so (I use UAPP) so with every disconnect I had to restart the player and replug everything. The problem is gone since I've switched over to the angled cable. Fiio should start including these instead of the straight microusb cable.


----------



## TheoS53

yethal said:


> Previous setup (velcro) was cumbersome and unstable so I just taped the E18 to my phone case.so far no issues.
> Also, fhe abgled cable from China arrived earlier this week. The difference is tremendous. With the stock micro usb cable I suffered from random disconnections every hour or so (I use UAPP) so with every disconnect I had to restart the player and replug everything. The problem is gone since I've switched over to the angled cable. Fiio should start including these instead of the straight microusb cable.




I've had no issues with having to restart my phone after using the DAC, I'm using Hibymusic. Perhaps give that a try?


----------



## Yethal

theos53 said:


> I've had no issues with having to restart my phone after using the DAC, I'm using Hibymusic. Perhaps give that a try?


 

 Is there any noticeable sq difference between UAPP and other music players (which use built in Android USB driver)?


----------



## TheoS53

yethal said:


> Is there any noticeable sq difference between UAPP and other music players (which use built in Android USB driver)?




I could definitely tell a difference between using Hibymusic and the standard player on my LG G3. I haven't tried UAPP (because it's not free), so the only one I could find (I tried Google Play, PowerAmp, and at least 5 others) that actually bypassed the internal DAC was Hibymusic...its free and the interface is great. 

Once I have my desktop up and running again I'll be able to graph it up and see what the differences are in the frequency response between the standard player and Hibymusic, and of course between the internal DAC and the E18


----------



## Yethal

theos53 said:


> I could definitely tell a difference between using Hibymusic and the standard player on my LG G3. I haven't tried UAPP (because it's not free), so the only one I could find (I tried Google Play, PowerAmp, and at least 5 others) that actually bypassed the internal DAC was Hibymusic...its free and the interface is great.
> 
> Once I have my desktop up and running again I'll be able to graph it up and see what the differences are in the frequency response between the standard player and Hibymusic, and of course between the internal DAC and the E18


 

 Actually, they all bypass the internal DAC if used together with a USB DAC as it is not possible to chain dacs together. Unless You are referring to the built in digital volume control. The difference between the UAPP and the other players is the fact that UAPP has it's own USB driver which supposedly bypasses Android's internal resampler. Also, it has a free trial now so it may be worth a try.


----------



## TheoS53

yethal said:


> Actually, they all bypass the internal DAC if used together with a USB DAC as it is not possible to chain dacs together. Unless You are referring to the built in digital volume control. The difference between the UAPP and the other players is the fact that UAPP has it's own USB driver which supposedly bypasses Android's internal resampler. Also, it has a free trial now so it may be worth a try.




Yup, all the others still allowed for digital volume control... Which to me says that some of the sound processing is still being done by the phone. But with Hibymusic everything must be controlled by the E18. 
I had a look at UAPP, I prefer the UI of Hibymusic


----------



## StanD

theos53 said:


> Yup, all the others still allowed for digital volume control... Which to me says that some of the sound processing is still being done by the phone. But with Hibymusic everything must be controlled by the E18.
> I had a look at UAPP, I prefer the UI of Hibymusic


 
 Might be that the volume level setting is sent digitally via USB to the DAC and the volume is adjusted at the DAC, either by digital or analog means.
http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/devclass_docs/audio10.pdf <---- Search for _Audio Control_


----------



## TheoS53

stand said:


> Might be that the volume level setting is sent digitally via USB to the DAC and the volume is adjusted at the DAC, either by digital or analog means.




I'm. Not sure how these things work, so I suppose that could be the case. 
One thing is for certain though, things sound much better now than when I used any of the other apps.


----------



## StanD

theos53 said:


> I'm. Not sure how these things work, so I suppose that could be the case.
> One thing is for certain though, things sound much better now than when I used any of the other apps.


 
 If I remember the AudioQuest Dragonfly adjusts the volume using an analog circuit that is controlled via the USB link,


----------



## gtb75

Do you guys find the E18 sounds better after some burn in hours?  I got mine last week and don't have much time on it yet, but I'm not impressed out of the box.  It sounds very thick and "tubby" compared to the iBasso D-Zero MKII I was previously using (which, unfortunately, doesn't work with Android Marshmallow).  The D-Zero was pretty solid out of the box, but the E18 sounds very closed in and veiled by comparison - and notably worse than the other sources/amps listed in my signature.  The D-Zero wasn't as good as my other sources/amps, but I wasn't saying "ugh" right out of the box with it like I am with the E18.


----------



## TheoS53

gtb75 said:


> Do you guys find the E18 sounds better after some burn in hours?  I got mine last week and don't have much time on it yet, but I'm not impressed out of the box.  It sounds very thick and "tubby" compared to the iBasso D-Zero MKII I was previously using (which, unfortunately, doesn't work with Android Marshmallow).  The D-Zero was pretty solid out of the box, but the E18 sounds very closed in and veiled by comparison - and notably worse than the other sources/amps listed in my signature.  The D-Zero wasn't as good as my other sources/amps, but I wasn't saying "ugh" right out of the box with it like I am with the E18.



Which app are you using? 
I've found that the standard player on my LG G3 didn't allow me to bypass the internal DAC. Ever since I switched to HibyMusic, I'm able to bypass the internal DAC and the E18 sounds wonderful. 
Just a tip: if you decide to use HibyMusic (it's free by the way) first launch the app, then plug in and switch on the E18. You'll then get a message asking you if you want to allow hibymusic to access the USB device


----------



## gtb75

theos53 said:


> Which app are you using?
> I've found that the standard player on my LG G3 didn't allow me to bypass the internal DAC. Ever since I switched to HibyMusic, I'm able to bypass the internal DAC and the E18 sounds wonderful.
> Just a tip: if you decide to use HibyMusic (it's free by the way) first launch the app, then plug in and switch on the E18. You'll then get a message asking you if you want to allow hibymusic to access the USB device


 
 I've tried Google Play Music and Tidal on my phone as well as Google Play Music as well as Tidal on my Windows 7 notebook running Chrome as a browser.  The same sonic signature is present regardless of the device.  I use the E18 along with my Geek Out 720 when I'm traveling and they usually end up driving either my Sennheiser HD239s or my Audio Technica IM70s.  I don't expect the E18 to be up to the level of the Geek Out, but it has been a real disappointment compared to the D-Zero MKII I was using before.


----------



## TheoS53

gtb75 said:


> I've tried Google Play Music and Tidal on my phone as well as Google Play Music as well as Tidal on my Windows 7 notebook running Chrome as a browser.  The same sonic signature is present regardless of the device.  I use the E18 along with my Geek Out 720 when I'm traveling and they usually end up driving either my Sennheiser HD239s or my Audio Technica IM70s.  I don't expect the E18 to be up to the level of the Geek Out, but it has been a real disappointment compared to the D-Zero MKII I was using before.




Out of curiosity, try hibymusic and see if you still get the same type of sound


----------



## JamesFiiO

a good news share wtih you guys.


----------



## ggeinec

jamesfiio said:


> a good news share wtih you guys.


 
  
 Not seeing this. Do you have a URL? Thanks!


----------



## TheoS53

Been doing a battery life test on the E18, so far so good.
  
 Have been using it for 7 hours as an amp+DAC, and 6 hours 20 mins connected to the E12A, and its still showing 2 LEDs fir the battery.
  
 Will update once I've run it completely flat


----------



## Trying2Learn

Does anyone know I can get a Fiio amp/dac hooked up to my iPhone 6 without a cck through the L9 cable and a 30-pin to Lightning adapter? I have a genuine adapter.


----------



## TheoS53

trying2learn said:


> Does anyone know I can get a Fiio amp/dac hooked up to my iPhone 6 without a cck through the L9 cable and a 30-pin to Lightning adapter? I have a genuine adapter.



Haven't got an iPhone, so not sure. Perhaps have a look at an OTG cable as well


----------



## JamesFiiO

ggeinec said:


> Not seeing this. Do you have a URL? Thanks!


 
  
 here is the link. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Holiday-Carnival-FiiO-E18-EX1/1473108_32573736730.html


----------



## JamesFiiO

theos53 said:


> Haven't got an iPhone, so not sure. Perhaps have a look at an OTG cable as well


 
  
 there are a L type Lightning to Micro USB cable .


----------



## Trying2Learn

jamesfiio said:


> there are a L type Lightning to Micro USB cable .


Where can I buy this? With this cable, will it completely ignore the both the dac and amp of the iPhone and use the external dac/amp? I've read something like the lightning only supports external amps and not dacs? I'm not sure.


----------



## StanD

trying2learn said:


> Where can I buy this? With this cable, will it completely ignore the both the dac and amp of the iPhone and use the external dac/amp? I've read something like the lightning only supports external amps and not dacs? I'm not sure.


 
 The Lightning CCK cable is similar to a USB OTG cable for an Android device. You will need the CCK cable and a USB cable to connect the CCK to a DAC instead of a camera..
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## Trying2Learn

stand said:


> The Lightning CCK cable is similar to a USB OTG cable for an Android device. You will need the CCK cable and a USB cable to connect the CCK to a DAC instead of a camera..
> http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


I didnt want to use a cck. Maybe cozoy is my only option then :/ id rather keep the options open


----------



## Yethal

trying2learn said:


> I didnt want to use a cck. Maybe cozoy is my only option then :/ id rather keep the options open



Forza Audioworks sells such cables.


----------



## ggeinec

jamesfiio said:


> here is the link. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Holiday-Carnival-FiiO-E18-EX1/1473108_32573736730.html


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## StanD

trying2learn said:


> I didnt want to use a cck. Maybe cozoy is my only option then :/ id rather keep the options open


 
 I must have missed that you wanted a DAC with a lightning socket. Just be aware of the Astrapi's limitations on driving headphones. If all you need is to drive reasonably sensitive IEMs then this might be all you need.


----------



## Terrynj

I am kinda new to the equipment here..I bought a FiiO E11 3 years ago and I have now purchased a Hifiman HE400s and want to upgrade the audio quality of the amp so I don’t lose any of the soundstage. The problem I have is, when I go portable my source is my galaxy s6 edge. I have tried to read back through this thread, but I cant find anything saying whether or not the USB OTG will work with this phone? I would prefer to bypass the DAC on the phone, I don’t like to amp an amped signal…

  
 I will be upgrading to whatever the newest phone there is in June, but I will have stay with Samsung because I have their Smartwatch and will lose functionality with another brand.
  

 I have heard the new s7 will have an upgraded DAC/AMP because of their affiliation with Tidal??

  

 Would the E18 give me the sound quality I want with my current phone or the s7 by just driving the amp from the headphone jack? (if I cant use the OTG) Would the E12 be better sound quality?

  

 Thanks in advance!

 Terry


----------



## Id2213

I just received an E18 and hooked it up to my Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (stock Verizon model). 

Everything works great via USB OTG using the supplied cable right out of the box, no tweaking necessary. Playing files saved on the phone and streaming apps (Spotify and Google Play Music in my case) both work fine. 

Just a quick compatibility check in case anyone was worried about the Note 5.


----------



## FiiO

id2213 said:


> I just received an E18 and hooked it up to my Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (stock Verizon model).
> 
> Everything works great via USB OTG using the supplied cable right out of the box, no tweaking necessary. Playing files saved on the phone and streaming apps (Spotify and Google Play Music in my case) both work fine.
> 
> Just a quick compatibility check in case anyone was worried about the Note 5.


 

 Thanks Id2213, And wish all of you have a happy holidays.


----------



## Grayson73

Is anyone using this with Philips Fidelio X2?


----------



## datranz

I am, x2 don't need it. Don't seem to improve much.


----------



## TheoS53

JamesFiiO you guys might want to update the spec page for the E18. It was working with my G3 on Lollipop, and also now on Marshmallow


----------



## Brett S

Hey man are you getting massive RF interference with your g3? my e18 is useless unless my g3is on airplane mode


----------



## TheoS53

brett s said:


> Hey man are you getting massive RF interference with your g3? my e18 is useless unless my g3is on airplane mode




Yeah the E18 has a major design flaw in terms of RF interference on the amp section. I have the E12A connected to the E18 as well though (better amp than the one in the E18, and no RF interference)


----------



## Gosod

good signing!


----------



## serman005

That is cool.


----------



## trellus

hawaiibadboy said:


> The e12 is a powerful amp with a compact stage. The e18 is a less powerful amp with a dac that goes up to 24/96 and it sounds really good.
> 
> They are very different. I never use my e12 but i often use my e18


 
 I thought you used the E12 for all those videos in the extreme basshead club, no?  Or did I get that wrong?
  
 Can the E18 do what the E12 does in those videos?  Can they drive the SZ2000?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

trellus said:


> I thought you used the E12 for all those videos in the extreme basshead club, no?  Or did I get that wrong?
> 
> Can the E18 do what the E12 does in those videos?  Can they drive the SZ2000?


 

 All the videos (unless it says another amp in title) were done with the e12. The e18 is just enough to push an SZ for a total basshead. For chronic bassheads more power is better. e12,C5,iFi Micro


----------



## trellus

hawaiibadboy said:


> All the videos (unless it says another amp in title) were done with the e12. The e18 is just enough to push an SZ for a total basshead. For chronic bassheads more power is better. e12,C5,iFi Micro


 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 I don't have the SZ2000... yet... but it's lurking in the corners of my mind (or maybe the SZ1000).  Ordered the E18 and I think the iFi Micro will also come later.


----------



## trellus

Pleasantly surprised to find that the E18 works immediately, plug and play, no settings fiddling or anything, with USB OTG cable from my super cheap $50 Amazon Fire tablet running Fire OS 5.1.2!

(And the built-in tablet amp doesn't drive my Fostex T50RP mk3 so I really do need the E18 with this.)


----------



## vadergr

trellus said:


> Pleasantly surprised to find that the E18 works immediately, plug and play, no settings fiddling or anything, with USB OTG cable from my super cheap $50 Amazon Fire tablet running Fire OS 5.1.2!
> 
> (And the built-in tablet amp doesn't drive my Fostex T50RP mk3 so I really do need the E18 with this.)




Can the e18 drive the t50rp mk3 to loud levels without distortion or clipping? 

I have the same headphones but from what i read in portable amps , only the e12 , c5 , d14 and similar can power them enough.


----------



## trellus

vadergr said:


> Can the e18 drive the t50rp mk3 to loud levels without distortion or clipping?
> 
> I have the same headphones but from what i read in portable amps , only the e12 , c5 , d14 and similar can power them enough.




I have heard no distortion, though the highest I've had the volume at is 8 on low gain, and that's usually very temporary as it becomes too loud; usually 6 is plenty loud. Definitely haven't needed high gain setting.


----------



## Westerborn

Hallo all
  
 Just a quick question (again) about the E18's compatibility; has anyone managed to get it to work with a Galaxy S7 Edge yet? I know that FiiO are a little cagey about flat out confirming which models can but surely it's just a case of OTG implementation. Isn't it? I've seen that the S7 works with other DACs out of OTG but just want to double check before I pull the trigger. If so then do I need to download a specific program to listen through it?
  
 Cheers in advance!


----------



## Yethal

westerborn said:


> Hallo all
> 
> Just a quick question (again) about the E18's compatibility; has anyone managed to get it to work with a Galaxy S7 Edge yet? I know that FiiO are a little cagey about flat out confirming which models can but surely it's just a case of OTG implementation. Isn't it? I've seen that the S7 works with other DACs out of OTG but just want to double check before I pull the trigger. If so then do I need to download a specific program to listen through it?
> 
> Cheers in advance!



Will work with uapp


----------



## Westerborn

yethal said:


> Will work with uapp


 

 Cheers Yethal!
  
 A further question, do you know if Spotify works through UApp? I see that Tidal does but I'm still not enamoured with their library so haven't gone for it yet.


----------



## Yethal

westerborn said:


> Cheers Yethal!
> 
> A further question, do you know if Spotify works through UApp? I see that Tidal does but I'm still not enamoured with their library so haven't gone for it yet.



Nope unless spotify can act as a dlna server for uapp


----------



## ladovina

I recently bought this device, using it as desktop amp since I had horrible sound using audio out on desktop I inherited at work. I was looking at some other options but they were all too expensive for me - I'm not an audiofile, just wanted clear sound on my new Bose QC25, not static and hiss I was getting. On Windows 10, it works pretty good, except with Groove (inbuilt music player). With it, it does work, but it stops if you press "minimuze". If you just click on another screen thus minimizing Groove - it works fine. No idea how to solve this except using different player, so I ended up using my Chrome with Google Play Music, and it's a joy. Having real knob instead of digital slider or buttons is very pleasant. 
I've tried E18 in my car with Nexus 6 (improves the sound), and with intended N6, E18, QC25 combo - and that's the only scenario I don't find E18 necessary. Modern flagship with decent headphones give everything I need from them, yes It's louder with portable amp, but being not loud enough is rarely issue with active noise cancelation headphones used with phone. Ok, there are headphones that can't be driven by phone only, but QC25 are not one of those. 
In short, I'm quite satisfied with my purchase. I'll be looking for some better desktop speakers now, one I use now are cheap POS,so it's quite a downgrade once I get my headphones off (I split "out" of E18 between HP and speakers, no apparent loss even with cheap splitter) and hear the same song continue on speakers. 
Fiio did a great job here, creating useful, multipractical device that sound good, looks and feels awesome and has multiple use scenarios and load of manual controls, compared to products in same price class. I'd highly recommend Kundun.


----------



## Gosod

he needs a good cable for the best sound!


----------



## Raymond Zhang

I swear, people claiming that headphones need $200 cables are why audiophiles are looked down upon.


----------



## Yethal

raymond zhang said:


> I swear, people claiming that headphones need $200 cables are why audiophiles are looked down upon.



"I need to put my daughter through college. Time to sell some cables."


----------



## punit

yethal said:


> Will work with uapp


 
 Sorry, what is uapp ? I am planning to buy an E18 for use with my Samsung S7.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Yethal

punit said:


> Sorry, what is uapp ? I am planning to buy an E18 for use with my Samsung S7.
> 
> Thanks


 

 USB Audio Player Pro.
  
 As far as I know S7 has a 32 bit Sabre DAC so I'd try it without an external DAC/AMP first.


----------



## punit

yethal said:


> As far as I know S7 has a 32 bit Sabre DAC so I'd try it without an external DAC/AMP first.


 
 I did try it directly with JVC FX-850 & Noble K10U, a bit bright for me.


----------



## Yethal

punit said:


> I did try it directly with JVC FX-850 & Noble K10U, a bit bright for me.


 

 So maybe buy an amp only? The s7 has got You covered as far as the DAC goes.


----------



## elano68

Hi ,Could you compare e18 kunlun vs e12a
As soundstage,treble especially bass?
I will use 16 ohm iem.


----------



## Gosod

I listened to the E18 and E12 and the choice of е12а there bass better, then I say thank you!


----------



## legohorse

Does the e18 work with ps4 as a USB dac? Thanks!


----------



## Yethal

legohorse said:


> Does the e18 work with ps4 as a USB dac? Thanks!


 

 It does


----------



## Sulbh

How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


----------



## TheoS53

sulbh said:


> How do people hear change in sound with an amp when technically amp just amplifies the signal fed to it ?


 
 because that's technically what an amp is supposed to do..but in reality, all amps change the sound, no system is perfect


----------



## Stanley chin

Hi guys, is fiio e18 can support dsd playing?how about compare to cayin c5dac and ibasso d zero mk-ii


----------



## Yethal

stanley chin said:


> Hi guys, is fiio e18 can support dsd playing?how about compare to cayin c5dac and ibasso d zero mk-ii



No dsd unless dsd to pcm conversion is used.


----------



## Stanley chin

Thanks, but how is it?


----------



## Stanley chin

But i don't think thw s7 using the ess sabre chip.


----------



## Stanley chin

The ibasso was usinf two dacs chip to seperate process the left and right channel, and using wm8740 chip, two chip must sound better than one?


----------



## Varun

Thanks mate.


----------



## driftking

I am planning on purchasing the E18 but i have a few questions someone can hopefully answer first. Does anyone know if the E18 works with the Nexus 7 (2013), galaxy S4, or galaxy S7? I want to use it do bypass the android device's dac and amp. Also, this will be my first dac/amp and im wondering how much improvement it will have over using the headphone jack of the android device. I will be using the FLC  8 IEM. Thanks


----------



## Yethal

driftking said:


> I am planning on purchasing the E18 but i have a few questions someone can hopefully answer first. Does anyone know if the E18 works with the Nexus 7 (2013), galaxy S4, or galaxy S7? I want to use it do bypass the android device's dac and amp. Also, this will be my first dac/amp and im wondering how much improvement it will have over using the headphone jack of the android device. I will be using the FLC  8 IEM. Thanks



Works using usb audio player pro.


----------



## driftking

Do you know if I could stream Spotify to the E18? I only stream music and don't have many files on my devices





yethal said:


> Works using usb audio player pro.


----------



## warrior1975

Your source would be streaming and sending the signal to the E18, so yes.


----------



## Yethal

warrior1975 said:


> Your source would be streaming and sending the signal to the E18, so yes.



Only if the device has builtin usb audio support. Uapp uses its own driver so it always works but systemwide it varies from device to device. Uapp has tidal support built in so you can use that.


----------



## divineatma

I am planning on getting the E18 for my laptop and phone. I also have a Swans M10 powered speaker unit.. Can I connect it's input to the E18 headphone out?


----------



## TheoS53

divineatma said:


> I am planning on getting the E18 for my laptop and phone. I also have a Swans M10 powered speaker unit.. Can I connect it's input to the E18 headphone out?


 
 since the M10 is a powered unit, you can just connect it to the E18's lineout instead of the headphone out jack


----------



## divineatma

Thx Theo...wasn't aware that it had a line out.....Still it would be great if I could adjust the volume using the knob on the E18 when connected to the Swans when sitting on my desk. If the Swans is connected to the headphone out of the E18 would it cause damage to either device? Or maybe produce inefficient results?


----------



## TheoS53

divineatma said:


> Thx Theo...wasn't aware that it had a line out.....Still it would be great if I could adjust the volume using the knob on the E18 when connected to the Swans when sitting on my desk. If the Swans is connected to the headphone out of the E18 would it cause damage to either device? Or maybe produce inefficient results?


 
 yup, the E18 has a line in/out combo jack.

 I don't think it would cause damage to either device, but double amping isn't normally recommended


----------



## StanD

divineatma said:


> Thx Theo...wasn't aware that it had a line out.....Still it would be great if I could adjust the volume using the knob on the E18 when connected to the Swans when sitting on my desk. If the Swans is connected to the headphone out of the E18 would it cause damage to either device? Or maybe produce inefficient results?


 
 Depending on gain and the setting of both volume controls you might get additional noise or experience clipping at the powered speaker. That's why we use line outputs as that is what they are intended for. It's unlikely that you will cause damage to the devices, however, be careful of blasting your ears by mistake.


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask how does the fiio e18 differ than fiio e12 when fiio e18 is used only as an amp not as a dac/amp
  
 1- which is more powerful
 2- is the bass boost the same on both
  
 or any other differences


----------



## StanD

sound eq said:


> can i ask how does the fiio e18 differ than fiio e12 when fiio e18 is used only as an amp not as a dac/amp
> 
> 1- which is more powerful
> 2- is the bass boost the same on both
> ...


 
 The E12 has more output power.
 The bass boost is similar if not the same, however, I believe there was some difference in the original version of the E12. You can look at the curves on their website.


----------



## TheoS53

e18 has much bigger battery, but also suffers horribly from radio interference. H Gain on e12 is much higher. E18 has flatter frequency response


----------



## Yethal

theos53 said:


> e18 has much bigger battery, but also *suffers horribly from radio interference*. H Gain on e12 is much higher. E18 has flatter frequency response


 
 i can attest to that. Offline listening via phone is okay but as soon as I turn on mobile data there is clearly an audible electrical noise.


----------



## TheoS53

yethal said:


> i can attest to that. Offline listening via phone is okay but as soon as I turn on mobile data there is clearly an audible electrical noise.


 
 it's precisely for that reason (along with better SQ and battery life) that I stack the E12A with the E18


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> i can attest to that. Offline listening via phone is okay but as soon as I turn on mobile data there is clearly an audible electrical noise.


 
 Not stacking them seems to alleviate the interference, however, that is not pocket friendly. Since I use it when my laptop bag is handy, I shove it in there and don't need to stack.


----------



## Gosod

in terms of amplification I thought he was weaker than E11 к


----------



## chillaxing

So I got a e18 (for the third time..) And have a question for you all. So you guys have a problem streaming spotify on certain phones? On g3, I have no problem streaming to the amp, but with my v10, it doesn't seem to work. 

Also which cable are you guys using with iOS. I don't want to use the cck, makes it to bulky


----------



## FiiO

chillaxing said:


> So I got a e18 (for the third time..) And have a question for you all. So you guys have a problem streaming spotify on certain phones? On g3, I have no problem streaming to the amp, but with my v10, it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Also which cable are you guys using with iOS. I don't want to use the cck, makes it to bulky


 
 Chillaxing, hope this link can help you: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters
  
 Thanks,


----------



## chillaxing

fiio said:


> Chillaxing, hope this link can help you: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters
> 
> Thanks,




Thank you, for some reason. I thought it would work with marshmallow (6.1). Are you guys planning a update so it would work?


----------



## Yethal

chillaxing said:


> So I got a e18 (for the third time..) And have a question for you all. So you guys have a problem streaming spotify on certain phones? On g3, I have no problem streaming to the amp, but with my v10, it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Also which cable are you guys using with iOS. I don't want to use the cck, makes it to bulky



Use the USB Host fix I posted earlier. As for the cable Fiio L19 should do the trick.


----------



## Trying2Learn

yethal said:


> Use the USB Host fix I posted earlier. As for the cable Fiio L19 should do the trick.


 Hmm... Are you sure the L19 cable is by Fiio? No where on Penon Audio does it mention the L19 is actually made by Fiio, just that it is perfectly compatible with the Fiio devices. Sure, a perfectly reasonable assumption that the L19 IS by Fiio, but is it actually? The L19 cable on Penon Audio says simply "L19" under the "Brand" section, and also says "L19" again under the "Model" section. While I'm sure its brand is not L19 and model L19 as well, what brand is this cable, for sure?


----------



## FiiO

chillaxing said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Chillaxing, hope this link can help you: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters
> ...


 
  As we know that it's actually a problem of the USB DAC compatibility from the phone's new firmware. You may report it the the manufacturer .


----------



## chillaxing

yethal said:


> Use the USB Host fix I posted earlier. As for the cable Fiio L19 should do the trick.




Does the cable fit when there is a case on the phone?


----------



## TheoS53

fiio said:


> Chillaxing, hope this link can help you: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters
> 
> Thanks,


 
 I can confirm that the E18 works with the S7


----------



## Yethal

trying2learn said:


> Hmm... Are you sure the L19 cable is by Fiio? No where on Penon Audio does it mention the L19 is actually made by Fiio, just that it is perfectly compatible with the Fiio devices. Sure, a perfectly reasonable assumption that the L19 IS by Fiio, but is it actually? The L19 cable on Penon Audio says simply "L19" under the "Brand" section, and also says "L19" again under the "Model" section. While I'm sure its brand is not L19 and model L19 as well, what brand is this cable, for sure?



Iirc they can't sell it under Fiio brand due to some apple licensing ******** but it's fiio.


----------



## chillaxing

yethal said:


> Use the USB Host fix I posted earlier. As for the cable Fiio L19 should do the trick.


 
  
  
 are you talking about UAPP?   It works for tidal but not spotify.  I need to clear something up.  For the v10, music players like onkyo and neutron works, just not spotify.
  
 I was jus wondering why this was occurring


----------



## Yethal

chillaxing said:


> are you talking about UAPP?   It works for tidal but not spotify.  I need to clear something up.  For the v10, music players like onkyo and neutron works, just not spotify.
> 
> I was jus wondering why this was occurring


 

 Not UAPP. Fix for USB Host functionality not being enabled by default on some Android devices. Not sure if it can be fixed just by flashing the unbranded Android version manually but I tested another solution (which unfortunately requires root) and it worked systemwide.


----------



## Gosod

yethal said:


> Not UAPP. Fix for USB Host functionality not being enabled by default on some Android devices. Not sure if it can be fixed just by flashing the unbranded Android version manually but I tested another solution (which unfortunately requires root) and it worked systemwide.


 
what kind of player is it?


----------



## Gosod

what is his power output? I can't find this information!


----------



## Yethal

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what kind of player is it?[/COLOR]



Not sure what You mean, can You elaborate?


----------



## Gosod

what is the power output? at E18! how many ohms?


----------



## chillaxing

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]what is the power output? at E18! how many ohms?[/COLOR]




300mw @32ohms


----------



## TheoS53

gosod said:


> what is the power output? at E18! how many ohms?


 
 good grief, just go on the Fiio website and look for yourself


----------



## divineatma

If I were to listen through a Fiio E18 sourced by lineout of a Fiio X1 would I perceive any difference in sound quality when compared to using just the headphone out on the Fiio X1?


----------



## TheoS53

divineatma said:


> If I were to listen through a Fiio E18 sourced by lineout of a Fiio X1 would I perceive any difference in sound quality when compared to using just the headphone out on the Fiio X1?


 
 Possibly, but this would only use the AMP stage of the E18, not the DAC as well. The E12A would serve a better purpose with the X1


----------



## Gosod

divineatma said:


> If I were to listen through a Fiio E18 sourced by lineout of a Fiio X1 would I perceive any difference in sound quality when compared to using just the headphone out on the Fiio X1?


 
do you think that E18 is not suitable for the x1?


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> do you think that E18 is not suitable for the x1?


 
 If you're just using the amp section of the E18, the DAC is wasted. Using an E12 or E12A might be a better choice as these are just amps and are better suited for that use case The E12 has the most power, if you need it. The E12A might be more suitable for more efficient/sensitive IEMs.
 If you already own an E18 and the combination is working well for you, then why spend more?


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> If you're just using the amp section of the E18, the DAC is wasted. Using an E12 or E12A might be a better choice as these are just amps and are better suited for that use case The E12 has the most power, if you need it. The E12A might be more suitable for more efficient/sensitive IEMs.
> If you already own an E18 and the combination is working well for you, then why spend more?


 
I fully agree with you but looking for amplifier is the same as E12 but smaller in size!


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> I fully agree with you but looking for amplifier is the same as E12 but smaller in size!


 
 I'm not sure that you'll be able to find an amp comparable to the E12 that is notably smaller. I've seen smaller, but poorly constructed (plastic) and with far less power.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> I'm not sure that you'll be able to find an amp comparable to the E12 that is notably smaller. I've seen smaller, but poorly constructed (plastic) and with far less power.


 
I also tried the wiss audio amplifier and I have not liked and I sold it!


----------



## TheoS53

The Mojo is somewhat smaller, and might be more powerful than the E12. Although, it costs considerably more, and cannot be used as just an amp


----------



## reginalb

If anyone is looking for an E18: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/dealZone.jsp $70 on B&H today


----------



## Gosod

reginalb said:


> If anyone is looking for an E18: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/dealZone.jsp $70 on B&H today


 
very cheap!


----------



## Deftone

the E18 is £150 in the UK ($195)
  
 i feel like id be ripped off...


----------



## Gosod

this price is for new E18?


----------



## FiiO

gosod said:


> this price is for new E18?


 
 Gosod, the price of E18 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GCDJBMM/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1471000671&sr=8-1&keywords=FiiO+E18&condition=new


----------



## maheeinfy

fiio said:


>


 
 Any plans on updating firmware on E18 to correct the track previous/next buttons. Currently they are reversed


----------



## StanD

maheeinfy said:


> Any plans on updating firmware on E18 to correct the track previous/next buttons. Currently they are reversed


 
 Same here, it's annoying.


----------



## Deftone

fiio said:


> Gosod, the price of E18 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GCDJBMM/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1471000671&sr=8-1&keywords=FiiO+E18&condition=new


 
  
 if the US price is $89 then why is UK price not £69 the equal amount?
  
 i wanted to get a E18 but im not paying double the price everyone in the US pays.


----------



## Gosod

deftone said:


> if the US price is $89 then why is UK price not £69 the equal amount?
> 
> i wanted to get a E18 but im not paying double the price everyone in the US pays.


 
do you think that is expensive?


----------



## Deftone

gosod said:


> do you think that is expensive?


 
  
 well lets say you wanted a FiiO X5, would you pay $600 knowing everyone else got it for $300?


----------



## FiiO

deftone said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Gosod, the price of E18 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GCDJBMM/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1471000671&sr=8-1&keywords=FiiO+E18&condition=new
> ...


 
 Deftone ,
  
  
 We are so sorry for that , differnet


deftone said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Gosod, the price of E18 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GCDJBMM/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1471000671&sr=8-1&keywords=FiiO+E18&condition=new
> ...


 
  
  
 We are so sorry for that ,but please kindly understand we can only give the suggested price for our sales agent , our sellers have right to set their retail price in their country. sorry again.


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 





  

 The buttons are actually designed to be operated in this direction, for the convenience of bundling with phones.


----------



## Rixsta

Can you record to android device via "line in" on this Fiio ?


----------



## Yethal

rixsta said:


> Can you record to android device via "line in" on this Fiio ?



Nope, it doesn't have an adc.


----------



## StanD

rixsta said:


> Can you record to android device via "line in" on this Fiio ?


 
 You would have to use the FiiO output not input to connect to the Android device input. The only thing is, does your Android device have a line input? The Mic input via the headphone jack is too sensitive. If the same Android device is the source, you would probably end up in some sort of a feedback loop.


----------



## Lucjan

Does anyone know whether or not it's compatible with the Galaxy S7? I'm using my E17K as an amp with my S7 Edge as it's not compatible as a usb dac.


----------



## UNCMo96

I just got the Note 7 and got this to work with it using the included microUSB to standard USB cable and the samsung USB to USB-C adapter. I am using it with Spotify. It's a little finicky. I have to turn on the Fiio BEFORE starting up Spotify.
  
 I have a question. I always thought that since the signal is digital the volume wouldn't be adjustable. However on both my phone and on my Macbook Pro  laptop I can adjust the volume on the computer which increases the volume on my headphones. For example when you use an HDMI out you cannot control the volume. Why does this happen?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Rixsta

Thanks that answered the question


----------



## Rixsta

Thanks, yeah I dont think its going to happen, phone has just mic in via headphone out.  have decided to try go with another player now


----------



## Jerryberry

Hi can i use this with an iphone 6s plus running IOS 9 and above ? I would like to be able to play/pause skip tracks and adjust volume with it . what would i need to enable this ?


----------



## Yethal

jerryberry said:


> Hi can i use this with an iphone 6s plus running IOS 9 and above ? I would like to be able to play/pause skip tracks and adjust volume with it . what would i need to enable this ?


 fiio L19 cable.


----------



## Gosod

yethal said:


> fiio L19 cable.


 
it is better to buy copper cable l19 with it the sound will be cleaner!


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> it is better to buy copper cable l19 with it the sound will be cleaner!


 
 What would you expect other than copper for a digital cable? Why should that sound cleaner?


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> What would you expect other than copper for a digital cable? Why should that sound cleaner?


 

 Unobtainium probably.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> What would you expect other than copper for a digital cable? Why should that sound cleaner?


 
  
  


yethal said:


> Unobtainium probably.


 
 Ooh, very expensive. Works best after consuming a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> What would you expect other than copper for a digital cable? Why should that sound cleaner?


 
firstly it efficiently than conventional cable, the second is a more accurate audio from the player to the amplifier, I did a lot of comparison and this is from personal experience!


----------



## Yethal

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]firstly it efficiently than conventional cable, the second is a more accurate audio from the player to the amplifier, I did a lot of comparison and this is from personal experience![/COLOR]



Please explain the science behind that.


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> firstly it efficiently than conventional cable, the second is a more accurate audio from the player to the amplifier, I did a lot of comparison and this is from personal experience!


 
 Efficient in what way? How can it be more accurate? Personal experience s a tricky thing due to:

Expectation Bias
Human echoic memory is good for around 3 seconds give or take a little bit.


----------



## BobFiggins

Any good Micro USB to USB C short cables? Every time I search I just keep coming up with those tiny Female to Male Micro to C pieces. Don't really want to put that much stress on the connector.
  
 EDIT: Can find the long cables, but was looking for less than 6 inches. Right angle would be even better, but not necessary.
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y
  
 EDIT:
 Any trick to getting the Fiio E18 working on Android via the Phone-In connection? Using the Note 7 with Snapdragon (T-Mobile). 
  
 What I have tried so far:
 Connecting via the Note 7's Micro to USB-C Adapter with both Fiio Micro USB cables
 Plugging the Fiio in and rebooting the Note 7
 Turning on the Fiio before restart, or after restart (neither get it to detect)
 Poweramp, Google Play, and Soundcloud do not work. Phone audio plays through the phone speakers and not through the Fiio
  
 The Fiio does work with my laptop, so the device does seem to be working properly.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Efficient in what way? How can it be more accurate? Personal experience s a tricky thing due to:
> 
> Expectation Bias
> Human echoic memory is good for around 3 seconds give or take a little bit.


 
Sure - it has such a thing as a clearer sound from the player to the amp, you buy it for yourself and see. I did a comparison with a **** cable from fiio and copper, so these statements are from personal experience!


----------



## LajostheHun

You keep coming back to that same statement, yet dodging the fact that it's nowhere scientific to back up your claim. Anecdotes will not do!


----------



## Yethal

bobfiggins said:


> Any good Micro USB to USB C short cables? Every time I search I just keep coming up with those tiny Female to Male Micro to C pieces. Don't really want to put that much stress on the connector.
> 
> EDIT: Can find the long cables, but was looking for less than 6 inches. Right angle would be even better, but not necessary.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y
> ...


 

 Might be an Android problem and not the E18 problem. Download the USB Audio Player Pro grom Google Play and check whether that works. If it does, it's the phone's fault.


----------



## UNCMo96

bobfiggins said:


> Any good Micro USB to USB C short cables? Every time I search I just keep coming up with those tiny Female to Male Micro to C pieces. Don't really want to put that much stress on the connector.
> 
> EDIT: Can find the long cables, but was looking for less than 6 inches. Right angle would be even better, but not necessary.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y
> ...


 
 I got item 13013 from monoprice which is a usb-c to micro usb6
   
I can confirm that it works with spotify and pandora. The cable is so It's a little finicky. you have to turn on the fiio before you launch spotify and sometimes you have to go back and turn up the system volume since it turns it down. I have a verizon note 7 if that makes a difference.I posted on this on the last page.

  
 I do have one question about this DAC: I always thought that since the signal is digital the volume wouldn't be adjustable. However on both my phone and on my Macbook Pro  laptop I can adjust the volume on the computer which increases the volume on my headphones. For example when you use an HDMI out you cannot control the volume. Why does this happen? I do think the Fiio is not just amplifying the signal since it sounds more detailed and not just louder (unless my ears are playing tricks on me).


----------



## vapman

I got a 1st gen E18 and after letting it charge for about 12 hours to recalibrate the long unused battery, started using it and found it to be a lot closer to my ODAC + amp sound than I would like to admit! All I can say is if I knew how good these were I would have got one for laptop use a long time ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't believe it would be good enough for my desires but after seeing some people in the basshead threads rocking these I decided to give it a shot. glad i did.


----------



## chillaxing

vapman said:


> I got a 1st gen E18 and after letting it charge for about 12 hours to recalibrate the long unused battery, started using it and found it to be a lot closer to my ODAC + amp sound than I would like to admit! All I can say is if I knew how good these were I would have got one for laptop use a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yup
  
 Just wished it had a little more power.  something like 500mw to 32ohm.
  
 You know what Im saying fiio!!!


----------



## Gosod

yethal said:


> Might be an Android problem and not the E18 problem. Download the USB Audio Player Pro grom Google Play and check whether that works. If it does, it's the phone's fault.


 
to me this method did not help.


----------



## Yethal

gosod said:


> to me this method did not help.


 

 Did you set the E18 to the Phone In mode? What cable was used?


----------



## vapman

E18 + Bengkel Macro 3ch mk2 bMac stack


----------



## Gosod

yethal said:


> Did you set the E18 to the Phone In mode? What cable was used?


 
I like copper cable.


----------



## jatergb

I have read few pages backwards but couldn't find any SQ comparisons. Can someone please tell me, what other DAC/AMP is comparable to the SQ delivered by E18 and what other DAPs does it compare well to? I'm asking about SQ after using both DAC and AMP. In another words, I'm not really concerned about DAP vs stacking DAC/AMP with phone pros and cons. Considering that, how much do I have to spend on any DAP to get same sound quality as E18? I am aware of the potential Sound signature differences but I'm purely concerned about the levels of details, refinement and value-for-money factor. I hope, my question makes some sense.


----------



## vapman

I would say it sounds as good as an odac/o2 combo or most DAPs in the $100 range.


----------



## jatergb

vapman said:


> I would say it sounds as good as an odac/o2 combo or most DAPs in the $100 range.


 
 Not much of an incentive then having an X3 with me always.


----------



## vapman

The Xduoo X3 is a great DAP. It sounds at least as good and can match the E18 on power. Save your money IMO.
  
 I actually do not use my E18 mobile. I use it as an all in one USB sound card solution for my laptop, which has a miserable headphone out.


----------



## LajostheHun

To me it sounds almost identical to the internal DAC and amp of the LG V10 phone which has a HQ ESS Sabre DAC/Amp. The Fiio has more power with low impedance cans, but with the likes of AKG Q701 and Sony MDRZ7 they are pretty much head to head. Most other phones will not be anywhere near the Fiio. Comparing it to my Microstreamer, it has a mellower sound, but with considerably more power with the afore mentioned HPs.
The E18 would also be better with any cellphone than an X1 on it's own, but since the X1 is just under $100, it's not exactly a high praise. Still if UI is important to you [it is to me] than the cheaper X DAPs won't cut it anyway.


----------



## jatergb

vapman said:


> The Xduoo X3 is a great DAP. It sounds at least as good and can match the E18 on power. Save your money IMO.
> 
> I actually do not use my E18 mobile. I use it as an all in one USB sound card solution for my laptop, which has a miserable headphone out.


 
  
  


lajosthehun said:


> To me it sounds almost identical to the internal DAC and amp of the LG V10 phone which has a HQ ESS Sabre DAC/Amp. The Fiio has more power with low impedance cans, but with the likes of AKG Q701 and Sony MDRZ7 they are pretty much head to head. Most other phones will not be anywhere near the Fiio. Comparing it to my Microstreamer, it has a mellower sound, but with considerably more power with the afore mentioned HPs.
> The E18 would also be better with any cellphone than an X1 on it's own, but since the X1 is just under $100, it's not exactly a high praise. Still if UI is important to you [it is to me] than the cheaper X DAPs won't cut it anyway.


 
  
 Yea, UI options and versatality of application is the only thing why I'm considering this Other-wise i'm perfectly happy with the SQ on X3. I have to up my IEM game first before spending on another source/amp. Not to mention somebody claiming that this is on par with X5 in terms of SQ. And in the upcoming Q5 thread, there is some talk about potential sound quality of it being in the same tier as X7. It made sense because there is no display and UI cost for the co. So, technically DAC/AMP should easily compare with DAPs which are almost twice as costly considering the fact that display and ui development are the costliest parts of a dap.


----------



## vapman

Just curious if anyone else finds the E18 has a quiet line level output compared to other DACs? Either that or my amp suddenly got a lot quieter or i'm losing my hearing. All are possible


----------



## chillaxing

where can I get the l19 cable in the US?  
  
 No oversea company please


----------



## Gosod

chillaxing said:


> where can I get the l19 cable in the US?
> 
> No oversea company please


 
 amazon


----------



## vapman

Weird question but I have a feeling my E18 is losing output + headphone out power. When I use it over line out, I have to turn the amp higher than i used to, sometimes up to max and wanting more volume. On headphone out it's basically stuck at max volume high gain and still not sounding good enough.
  
 It definitely wasn't this quiet when I got it. It hasn't left my desk.
  
 Is it all psychological? or a chance my E18 is acting up?


----------



## StanD

vapman said:


> Weird question but I have a feeling my E18 is losing output + headphone out power. When I use it over line out, I have to turn the amp higher than i used to, sometimes up to max and wanting more volume. On headphone out it's basically stuck at max volume high gain and still not sounding good enough.
> 
> It definitely wasn't this quiet when I got it. It hasn't left my desk.
> 
> Is it all psychological? or a chance my E18 is acting up?


 
 Earwax? Don't laugh, it happened to me.


----------



## vapman

stand said:


> Earwax? Don't laugh, it happened to me.


 
  
 Haha, I did make sure that wasn't the problem  afterwards I switched to a different USB DAC and the line signal into my amp, which I didn't change the level of,was nearly deafening! The headphone out on my E18 is almost useless even at high gain for earbuds so I think something is up with it... I used to run most things happily from the E18 headphone out.


----------



## vapman

Sorry for double post - but am I out of luck if I bought my E18 new in box, but it turned out to be an older model and the battery's acting up?
 I am not sure FiiO would service something without an original receipt.


----------



## FiiO

vapman said:


> Sorry for double post - but am I out of luck if I bought my E18 new in box, but it turned out to be an older model and the battery's acting up?
> I am not sure FiiO would service something without an original receipt.


 
Hi, vapman
Sorry to hear about that.
It seems you send an email to our Customer Service mailbox 'support@fiio.net' as well, right?
If yes, please try the methods we said in the mail first. If the problem still remain, please contact us again attached the receipt/invoice and report us your seller's name in the mail. Thank you!


----------



## vapman

fiio said:


> [COLOR=000000]Hi, vapman[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]Sorry to hear about that.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]It seems you send an email to our Customer Service mailbox 'support@fiio.net' as well, right?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000]If yes, please try the methods we said in the mail first. If the problem still remain, please contact us again[/COLOR] attached the receipt/invoice [COLOR=000000]and report us your seller's name in the mail. Thank you! [/COLOR]


thank you for your quick respnse!
I did a reset and seems,so far so good.
Will reply if anything weird happens.


----------



## skingg

fiio said:


> Hi, vapman
> Sorry to hear about that.
> It seems you send an email to our Customer Service mailbox 'support@fiio.net' as well, right?
> If yes, please try the methods we said in the mail first. If the problem still remain, please contact us again attached the receipt/invoice and report us your seller's name in the mail. Thank you!


 
 It's things like this that I am really glad I invested in an E18.


----------



## w0rm

Noticed some discussion regarding uing Fiio E18 through iPhone / iPad lightning port. I can confirm this is working like a charm with the lightning camera adapter. Tested with both new iPhone 7 and iPad Air 2.


----------



## Gosod

when will an updated version of the e12? I want more volume and better sound.


----------



## FiiO

gosod said:


> when will an updated version of the e12? I want more volume and better sound.


 
 Hi, Gosod
 Thank you for your support to FiiO and our product. The A5 is coming soon. Maybe you will like it.


----------



## StanD

fiio said:


> Hi, Gosod
> Thank you for your support to FiiO and our product. The A5 is coming soon. Maybe you will like it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So in a nutshell, compared to the E12, what's the deal? More power, less noise? Anything else?


----------



## FiiO

stand said:


> fiio said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Gosod
> ...


 
 Hi, StanD
 We only have some comparations with E12A now. The specification will be updated when the A5 released.


----------



## StanD

fiio said:


> Hi, StanD
> We only have some comparations with E12A now. The specification will be updated when the A5 released.


 
 Comparing it to the E12A is very misleading as the E12A is made for IEMs and delivers much less power, hence a lower supply voltage. A comparison to the E12 will look almost identical, same supply voltage as well. Also the distortion spec makes the 0.001% difference look much bigger than it is, in any case no human being alive could tell the difference between a 0.001% difference. I would recommend not doing such a comparison to the E12A. Just list the specs, FiiO makes great products.


----------



## LajostheHun

I agree, it "looks" like the E12 with a different look and model number.


----------



## StanD

lajosthehun said:


> I agree, it "looks" like the E12 with a different look and model number.


 

 That was the first thought that came to my mind. Perhaps the S/N will be much better than the E12 eliminating the need for a version geared towards IEM users.


----------



## Gosod

fiio said:


> Hi, Gosod
> Thank you for your support to FiiO and our product. The A5 is coming soon. Maybe you will like it.


 
it's beautiful, and he tense?


----------



## orskar

Anyone using the E18 through usb from a smartphone, are there any notable issues that pop up when using it?
  
 I saw that on the E17k (which isn't officially supported to be fair), people mention it can be finicky, like having to restart the phone to get the connection to register. Would really like to hear that with the E18 it's just simply plugging in and it works.
  
  
 I used to have an E7 a while ago which worked great with my old androids and never really had any odd issues getting it to work but unfortunately the battery eventually died after a lot of regular use. My latest phone (Xperia z5) was okay enough going plugging straight into the jack with my iem but the input has become annoyingly loose lately (have yet to find a modern smartphone whose input can last more than a year), so I figure I'll go back to dac+amp route and I'm probably buying an iem upgrade soon, so the amp will be useful.


----------



## TheoS53

stand said:


> Comparing it to the E12A is very misleading as the E12A is made for IEMs and delivers much less power, hence a lower supply voltage. A comparison to the E12 will look almost identical, same supply voltage as well. Also the distortion spec makes the 0.001% difference look much bigger than it is, in any case no human being alive could tell the difference between a 0.001% difference. I would recommend not doing such a comparison to the E12A. Just list the specs, FiiO makes great products.


 
 I don't find it to be misleading, as the A5 uses the same opamp combo as the E12A. In essence, it seems to me that the A5 is a marriage of the E12A and E12


----------



## StanD

theos53 said:


> I don't find it to be misleading, as the A5 uses the same opamp combo as the E12A. In essence, it seems to me that the A5 is a marriage of the E12A and E12


 

 Look more carefully, it has output power that is greater than the E12A and about the same as the E12. In fact the power rails and Vpp spec is like the E12, so comparing this to the E12A is misleading as the E12A has lower numbers So comparing this to an E12 would not show big improvements, if any at all.
 Also the change in distortion is 0.001% which is meaningless to a human's ears but showing it as 33% as a comparison makes it seem like a big deal. I didn't expect this kind of gameplay from FiiO.


----------



## voxie

orskar said:


> Anyone using the E18 through USB from a smart phone, are there any notable issues that pop up when using it?
> 
> I saw that on the E17k (which isn't officially supported to be fair), people mention it can be finicky, like having to restart the phone to get the connection to register. Would really like to hear that with the E18 it's just simply plugging in and it works.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi orskar, Have the E18 paired up to my HTC 10. Works perfect except for the usb cable that fiio supply. It doesn't fit tight enough and is prone to disconnect. Very annoying.


----------



## orskar

voxie said:


> Hi orskar, Have the E18 paired up to my HTC 10. Works perfect except for the usb cable that fiio supply. It doesn't fit tight enough and is prone to disconnect. Very annoying.


 

 Great, thanks. 
  
 Not surprised about the cable. I remember when I had a E7 a few years ago going into an old phone, having a nightmare finding a usb cable that fit well and didn't break within a few months. I think I eventually found a brand that fit well without disconnecting and since they were cheap I just bought a few of them and replaced them as the connections got worn out and stopped working about every other month.
  
 Figured the current fiio one might be better since they've seemed to step up their game with the short audio cables, but it looks like usb cables might still be not be so great (better than cheap ebay crap though). I know you can get well made stuff if you want longer lengths but that is no good for portable setups. Something to research, I'm sure someone is making decent short usb cables out there without costing too much.


----------



## TheoS53

stand said:


> Look more carefully, it has output power that is greater than the E12A and about the same as the E12. In fact the power rails and Vpp spec is like the E12, so comparing this to the E12A is misleading as the E12A has lower numbers So comparing this to an E12 would not show big improvements, if any at all.
> Also the change in distortion is 0.001% which is meaningless to a human's ears but showing it as 33% as a comparison makes it seem like a big deal. I didn't expect this kind of gameplay from FiiO.


 
 You're misreading what I said. I said the A5 seems like a marriage between the E12A and E12. By that I mean it's got the great sound quality of the E12A, and the power capability of the E12.

 The E12A was their flagship AMP in terms of sound quality...so of course it makes sense to compare your newest product to your previous flagship.

 I agree, using the percentage figure can be misleading...but, they're not blatantly lying either


----------



## voxie

orskar said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Not surprised about the cable. I remember when I had a E7 a few years ago going into an old phone, having a nightmare finding a usb cable that fit well and didn't break within a few months. I think I eventually found a brand that fit well without disconnecting and since they were cheap I just bought a few of them and replaced them as the connections got worn out and stopped working about every other month.
> 
> Figured the current fiio one might be better since they've seemed to step up their game with the short audio cables, but it looks like usb cables might still be not be so great (better than cheap ebay crap though). I know you can get well made stuff if you want longer lengths but that is no good for portable setups. Something to research, I'm sure someone is making decent short usb cables out there without costing too much.


 
 No probs Orskar, if you come across any let me know


----------



## StanD

theos53 said:


> You're misreading what I said. I said the A5 seems like a marriage between the E12A and E12. By that I mean it's got the great sound quality of the E12A, and the power capability of the E12.
> 
> The E12A was their flagship AMP in terms of sound quality...so of course it makes sense to compare your newest product to your previous flagship.
> 
> I agree, using the percentage figure can be misleading...but, they're not blatantly lying either


 
 The only thing in this perspective that can be done to improve the E12 is to better its S/N which they didn't show in their graphics presentation, everything else other than distortion was essentially E12 compared to E12A. As I've previously stated, the distortion spec of the E12 is already far better than a human can detect, the improvement is infinitesimal as in insignificant. If they can deliver the power of the E12 and the S/N of the E12A or better, then they've done something. I will say the new model does look nice.


----------



## MikiRawr

Can you use 3.5 mm line out port as a speaker DAC for example?


----------



## FiiO

mikirawr said:


> Can you use 3.5 mm line out port as a speaker DAC for example?


 
 Hi, MikiRawr
 Yes, at that time the E18 works as DAC.


----------



## StanD

mikirawr said:


> Can you use 3.5 mm line out port as a speaker DAC for example?


 

 What do you mean by "speaker DAC?" Do you mean to drive an Amp or powered speaker (has its own Amp)?


----------



## MikiRawr

fiio said:


> Hi, MikiRawr
> Yes, at that time the E18 works as DAC.


 
  
 Thanks!
  


stand said:


> What do you mean by "speaker DAC?" Do you mean to drive an Amp or powered speaker (has its own Amp)?


 
  
 To drive an amp, yes (PC -> E18 -> speaker AMP -> speakers).


----------



## StanD

mikirawr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> To drive an amp, yes (PC -> E18 -> speaker AMP -> speakers).


 

 Then using the E18 line out will work just fine for a headphone or speaker Amp. Enjoy.


----------



## orskar

voxie said:


> No probs Orskar, if you come across any let me know


 

 I found a few looking around on custom computer cabling makers/sites promoting to the pc building market. Only issue is that most of them won't go smaller than 6 inches (might make smaller on request but that will probably run the cost up a fair bit.)
  
 This is the only one I could see already made that is about the right size: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  
 also http://www.pexonpcs.co.uk and http://www.keyclack.com both have cables you can get made, but they only go as low as 6 inches. Keyclack also sells a DIY parts pack to make your own with decent components (as opposed to cutting up cables you have already).
  
 Personally, I'm going to try making one, as it'll be less irritating when I need to replace or fix them. It seems reasonably straightforward, just stripping and some finicky soldering really and I have a few decent longer usb cables lying around that I can cannibalise for parts. Going to use some flexible putty for the connectors, which should fix the eventually breaking of the rigid connectors you get with the basic cables.
  
  
  
  
 I ordered a E18 yesterday so I'll try using the FiiO one first, if there is one supplied, to see if it can last a while. Would love if FiiO just put out a higher quality short usb cable similar to their L16 & L17 3.5mm cables.
  
 Also, E18 are suddenly sold out recently on most UK sites for some reason, I could only find one place here still selling it (audio sanctuary). Wondering whether if the shortage is to make way for whatever Q-model is replacing it.


----------



## voxie

orskar said:


> I found a few looking around on custom computer cabling makers/sites promoting to the pc building market. Only issue is that most of them won't go smaller than 6 inches (might make smaller on request but that will probably run the cost up a fair bit.)
> 
> This is the only one I could see already made that is about the right size: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this orskar, the Pure Silver Cable looks good.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Then using the E18 line out will work just fine for a headphone or speaker Amp. Enjoy.


 
via a digital connection it sounds louder than a linear one?


----------



## FiiO

gosod said:


> stand said:
> 
> 
> > Then using the E18 line out will work just fine for a headphone or speaker Amp. Enjoy.
> ...


 
 Generally, the volume doesn't have big difference. But it aslo depend on the DAC use for the coaxial out.


----------



## Gosod

fiio said:


> Generally, the volume doesn't have big difference. But it aslo depend on the DAC use for the coaxial out.


 
the composition of the cable matter?


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> the composition of the cable matter?


 

 That shouldn't change the volume as that is based upon digital content which doesn't change. A bad cable will cause other problems.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> That shouldn't change the volume as that is based upon digital content which doesn't change. A bad cable will cause other problems.


 
but he can make the sound clearer?


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> but he can make the sound clearer?


 

 By "he" do you mean the cable? Clearer only if you are getting glitches and disruptions do to a defective or out of spec cable. One doesn't have to break the bank to get a cable that performs perfectly.


----------



## Z3ph3r

You do not need an "audiophile" cable to make things sound good. People who think so are why audiophiles are looked badly apon sometimes. If you truly think it makes a big difference, then.... Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Gosod

z3ph3r said:


> You do not need an "audiophile" cable to make things sound good. People who think so are why audiophiles are looked badly apon sometimes. If you truly think it makes a big difference, then.... Whatever floats your boat!


 
the cable has an effect on the sound, it's already proven. your post is inappropriate in this thread, better save money for a custom cable, buy it, listen, and then continue with you.


----------



## shaolin95

z3ph3r said:


> You do not need an "audiophile" cable to make things sound good. People who think so are why audiophiles are looked badly apon sometimes. If you truly think it makes a big difference, then.... Whatever floats your boat!


 indeed mate and someone just replied that it has been proven....lol 
As I always say... audiophiles are like superheroes with the amazing power of super human hearing but sadly this superpower goes away when their eyesight is blocked lol


----------



## Gosod

shaolin95 said:


> indeed mate and someone just replied that it has been proven....lol
> As I always say... audiophiles are like superheroes with the amazing power of super human hearing but sadly this superpower goes away when their eyesight is blocked lol


 
lol,lol,lol,lol,? 
you know another phrase?
if you are deaf - it does not mean that a custom cable can't improve digital audio.


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> the cable has an effect on the sound, it's already proven. your post is inappropriate in this thread, better save money for a custom cable, buy it, listen, and then continue with you.


 

 Proven by what means? What was the process? Anecdotes or improper testing doesn't prove anything. Please be specific.


----------



## shaolin95

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]lol,lol,lol,lol,?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=111111]you know another phrase?[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=111111]if you are deaf - it does not mean that a custom cable can't improve digital audio.[/COLOR]



Oh I got perfect hearing so sorry to disappoint your childish attack. I just don't have an overactive imagination.
There is no blind test that has shown any of this nonsense you are trying to support mate...grow up. Any time a blind test had been done they fail and come up with bogus excuses or do no want to participate.
Simple as that...no evidence so you can accept it like a man or keep fooling yourself if that makes you sleep better. It's your money so feel free to waste it anyway you like lol


----------



## Z3ph3r

gosod said:


> [COLOR=111111]the cable has an effect on the sound, it's already proven. your post is inappropriate in this thread, better save money for a custom cable, buy it, listen, and then continue with you.[/COLOR]



I don't think you read my post correctly. I simply stated that you DO NOT NEED an audiophile cable.
I have tried to hear the difference between multiple cables blindfolded and the only way that you can hear a difference worth your money is if you have a Fidelio x1 with high cable impedance.
I'm sure that it makes a difference, but it's not worth the hundreds of $ audiophiles spend on them.
I didn't mean to start a flame war, pls don't pollute this thread.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Proven by what means? What was the process? Anecdotes or improper testing doesn't prove anything. Please be specific.


 
Proven - that is what I listened to and heard more detailed sound than the supplied cable, I was listening to it as amp not the DAC!


> Oh I got perfect hearing so sorry to disappoint your childish attack. I just don't have an overactive imagination.
> There is no blind test that has shown any of this nonsense you are trying to support mate...grow up. Any time a blind test had been done they fail and come up with bogus excuses or do no want to participate.
> Simple as that...no evidence so you can accept it like a man or keep fooling yourself if that makes you sleep better. It's your money so feel free to waste it anyway you like lol


 
this is proven in my opinion you deaf or just haven't had the opportunity to make a comparison in the forehead


> I don't think you read my post correctly. I simply stated that you DO NOT NEED an audiophile cable.
> I have tried to hear the difference between multiple cables blindfolded and the only way that you can hear a difference worth your money is if you have a Fidelio x1 with high cable impedance.
> I'm sure that it makes a difference, but it's not worth the hundreds of $ audiophiles spend on them.
> I didn't mean to start a flame war, pls don't pollute this threa


 
I'm not trying to prove to you because you probably misunderstood me, I was listening to this E18 as a player, not the DAC.


----------



## Z3ph3r

> I'm not trying to prove to you because you probably misunderstood me, I was listening to this E18 as a player, not the DAC.


 
 Still, an audiophile cable as an audio upgrade has such a small impact on the sound that it is not worth the money. "re cabling" can change sound drastically, but I GUARANTEE that if you were blindfolded you couldn't tell the difference or it would be very minimal.


----------



## Gosod

z3ph3r said:


> Still, an audiophile cable as an audio upgrade has such a small impact on the sound that it is not worth the money. "re cabling" can change sound drastically, but I GUARANTEE that if you were blindfolded you couldn't tell the difference or it would be very minimal.


 
that's just about the minimum difference I want to mention.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Proven by what means? What was the process? Anecdotes or improper testing doesn't prove anything. Please be specific.


 
  
  


gosod said:


> Proven - that is what I listened to and heard more detailed sound than the supplied cable, I was listening to it as amp not the DAC!


 
 In any case this is just anecdotal. There are numerous reasons for such to only have value as a subjective opinion, which doesn't work for me as _proven_. If it works for you, simply enjoy it.


----------



## vapman

Is the DAC chip in the E18 a FiiO designed one or is it a pre-existing chip? Always been curious about this. Never took my e18 apart because it's my fallback DAC.....


----------



## StanD

vapman said:


> Is the DAC chip in the E18 a FiiO designed one or is it a pre-existing chip? Always been curious about this. Never took my e18 apart because it's my fallback DAC.....


 

 It's a Texas Instruments PCM1798. That info is on FiiO's web site.


----------



## vapman

stand said:


> It's a Texas Instruments PCM1798. That info is on FiiO's web site.


 
  
 Thank you.... wow, i don't know how I missed that every time...


----------



## TheoS53

Lol, another cable discussion. Honestly, how do people still keep falling for that snake oil?


----------



## Gosod

> In any case this is just anecdotal. There are numerous reasons for such to only have value as a subjective opinion, which doesn't work for me as _proven_. If it works for you, simply enjoy it.


 
But this cable is still better.


----------



## tablon2

Hello guys! I'm new in forun and audio world and i need a portable solution for my laptop and Note 5.
 I like Fiio e18 but is seems amp has a chronic problems like DAC's static or RF interference on amp section,
 I keep reading some Youtube and head-fi comments but i can't see any solution for this problems also it looks to me this problems not %100 chronic, some people very happy with this device.
 what do you think, is still purchasable


----------



## vapman

tablon2 said:


> Hello guys! I'm new in forun and audio world and i need a portable solution for my laptop and Note 5.
> I like Fiio e18 but is seems amp has a chronic problems like DAC's static or RF [COLOR=222222]interference[/COLOR][COLOR=777777] [/COLOR]on amp section,
> I keep reading some Youtube and head-fi comments but i can't see any solution for this problems also it looks to me this problems not %100 chronic, some people very happy with this device.
> what do you think, is still purchasable




It is a very quiet, very good device so if you're getting static it's probably a driver issue?


----------



## chillaxing

tablon2 said:


> Hello guys! I'm new in forun and audio world and i need a portable solution for my laptop and Note 5.
> I like Fiio e18 but is seems amp has a chronic problems like DAC's static or RF interference on amp section,
> I keep reading some Youtube and head-fi comments but i can't see any solution for this problems also it looks to me this problems not %100 chronic, some people very happy with this device.
> what do you think, is still purchasable


 
  
 With RFi its source dependent.  with any laptop or computer its quite but with a phone is when the rf is present.  I have stacked it with multiple phones and its the same.  when the phone's antenna is on it will receive interference but when you turn on airplane mode the interference goes away.
  
 I wouldn't worry about it to much.  You can't hear the rfi when music is being played, you'll only hear it when theres silence in between songs.


----------



## tablon2

vapman said:


> It is a very quiet, very good device so if you're getting static it's probably a driver issue?


 
 Thanks, many people says wheen phone while away there is no static in sound.


----------



## tablon2

chillaxing said:


> With RFi its source dependent.  with any laptop or computer its quite but with a phone is when the rf is present.  I have stacked it with multiple phones and its the same.  when the phone's antenna is on it will receive interference but when you turn on airplane mode the interference goes away.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it to much.  You can't hear the rfi when music is being played, you'll only hear it when theres silence in between songs.


 
 Thanks for reply


----------



## vapman

tablon2 said:


> Thanks, many people says wheen phone while away there is no static in sound.


 
 Sorry, I was only thinking about computer use for some reason. What chilaxxing said about phone interference is right  I never use mine with a phone since I got the LG V10 but it is true that interference is always possible, when on cellular data (not wifi). and can be solved by moving the E18 farther from the phone.


----------



## tablon2

vapman said:


> Sorry, I was only thinking about computer use for some reason. What chilaxxing said about phone interference is right  I never use mine with a phone since I got the LG V10 but it is true that interference is always possible, when on cellular data (not wifi). and can be solved by moving the E18 farther from the phone.


 
 I don't think put to amp my pocket, probably i buy e18 thanks..


----------



## StanD

tablon2 said:


> Hello guys! I'm new in forun and audio world and i need a portable solution for my laptop and Note 5.
> I like Fiio e18 but is seems amp has a chronic problems like DAC's static or RF interference on amp section,
> I keep reading some Youtube and head-fi comments but i can't see any solution for this problems also it looks to me this problems not %100 chronic, some people very happy with this device.
> what do you think, is still purchasable


 

 When I stack it with the phone I get some interference, If I don't stack it, I don't get interference. That works when it's I a computer bag or some larger case, not so much if you want to fit it all in your pocket. When it's behaving, it's very good.


----------



## Raymond Zhang

Yeah. It's the same for most of us. When you stack it on your phone you'll get some interference, even if the phone is not the source. However, move it a little further away and it disappears.If you're desperate, try putting something between the phone and the E18 to use as shielding (tinfoil? idk). Also; a $300 cable is almost certainly never worth it.


----------



## StanD

raymond zhang said:


> Yeah. It's the same for most of us. When you stack it on your phone you'll get some interference, even if the phone is not the source. However, move it a little further away and it disappears.If you're desperate, try putting something between the phone and the E18 to use as shielding (tinfoil? idk). Also; a $300 cable is almost certainly never worth it.


 
 That cable is certainly worth it.....to the seller.


----------



## D Rob

The noise also depends on your phones. It's very present on some of my iem's but it's non existent on others. I can say I don't hear it ever on any of my planar headphones.


----------



## StanD

d rob said:


> The noise also depends on your phones. It's very present on some of my iem's but it's non existent on others. I can say I don't hear it ever on any of my planar headphones.


 
 I don't think the interference has anything to do with your IEMs or headphones. Perhaps you are referring to the SNR of the E18 being more evident when using. sensitive IEMs.


----------



## D Rob

stand said:


> I don't think the interference has anything to do with your IEMs or headphones. Perhaps you are referring to the SNR of the E18 being more evident when using. sensitive IEMs.




That's actually exactly what Im saying. It does vary based on sensitivity. The radio interference. At least for me with my Note 5. It absolutely is inaudible of my T50rp MK3's or my 400i's.


----------



## StanD

d rob said:


> That's actually exactly what Im saying. It does vary based on sensitivity. The radio interference. At least for me with my Note 5. It absolutely is inaudible of my T50rp MK3's or my 400i's.


 

 If you miss hearing it, turn up the volume.


----------



## D Rob

stand said:


> If you miss hearing it, turn up the volume.




Lol. Seriously. It's is literally not there on those two headphones. And I don't always listen quietly. Volume 7 is about high as is possible without getting tinnitis afterwards but it's not there. Not is it there at volume 3 and that's about as quiet as I can go and not have channel imbalance from the amp. Used as amp DAC. YMMV burnt lid you can try it with thou we headphones. Them maybe you won't be as doubtful.


----------



## StanD

d rob said:


> Lol. Seriously. It's is literally not there on those two headphones. And I don't always listen quietly. Volume 7 is about high as is possible without getting tinnitis afterwards but it's not there. Not is it there at volume 3 and that's about as quiet as I can go and not have channel imbalance from the amp. Used as amp DAC. YMMV burnt lid you can try it with thou we headphones. Them maybe you won't be as doubtful.


 
 I listen a bit on the loud side and when it happens I can hear it on anything I have attached, HD600's, HE-500's, just about anything. When I don't sandwich, things are much better.


----------



## Gosod

a slight difference in custom cable Jack/Jack but it is!


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> a slight difference in custom cable Jack/Jack but it is!


 

 Is the VAT higher because of that?


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Is the VAT higher because of that?


 
no, not above it!


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> no, not above it!


 

 Just for that remark, they will raise the VAT.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Just for that remark, they will raise the VAT.


 
I don't have it I just listened and tested it from a friend!


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> I don't have it I just listened and tested it from a friend!


 
 Doesn't that mean you added value to the product?


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> Doesn't that mean you added value to the product?


----------



## Grayson73

vapman said:


> thank you for your quick respnse!
> I did a reset and seems,so far so good.
> Will reply if anything weird happens.


 
  
 How do you reset the E18?


----------



## ace84

Can anyone help regarding an e18 from HTC One M9 connection problem?

Often when turning on the e18, connected with a decent otg USB cable, my HTC M9 phone plays up. 

The phones screen lock button on the home bar and the external power button become unresponsive. The screen will lock if untouched automatically, tho I can't manually lock it myself. 

What's going on and why is it happening?

Thank you e18 forum readers...


----------



## ace84

grayson73 said:


> How do you reset the E18?





On the back of the unit, there is a pin hole on the lower left. It's labeled "reset"...


----------



## Gosod

ace84 said:


> On the back of the unit, there is a pin hole on the lower left. It's labeled "reset"...


 
Yes, but it is better to use a toothpick.


----------



## lostinthesauce

gosod said:


> Yes, but it is better to use a toothpick.


 

 Could you please explain why using a toothpick over using a pin is better?
  
 My clumsy self would most likely break off a piece of the toothpick inside the hole...but if there's a reason that using toothpicks is better than I'll do that instead of trying to prevent myself from causing issues.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Jimster480

lostinthesauce said:


> Could you please explain why using a toothpick over using a pin is better?
> 
> My clumsy self would most likely break off a piece of the toothpick inside the hole...but if there's a reason that using toothpicks is better than I'll do that instead of trying to prevent myself from causing issues.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 No I believe you should use a paperclip as it has more pressing power than a pin (unless its a thick pin) and wont snap in the hole lol.
 I snapped a toothpick in a CD drive many years ago, never again.


----------



## lostinthesauce

jimster480 said:


> No I believe you should use a paperclip as it has more pressing power than a pin (unless its a thick pin) and wont snap in the hole lol.
> I snapped a toothpick in a CD drive many years ago, never again.


 

 Good to know that I'm not the only klutz out here.


----------



## Grayson73

What exactly does resetting do?  Is anything stored on the FiiO E18?


----------



## Jimster480

grayson73 said:


> What exactly does resetting do?  Is anything stored on the FiiO E18?


 

 No it is a DAC/AMP it is used to power headphones, especally high end headphones with higher impedance/power requirements. It also sports a high end DAC chip (digital to analog convertor) which means that the sound quality that it reproduces is of higher and more "true to life" quality vs a lower quality DAC (found in most common devices even portable media players and most phones).
 Infact the one in the E18 is one of the best ever made as its a high end TI Burr-Brown which have always been renowned for their quality.


----------



## Grayson73

jimster480 said:


> No it is a DAC/AMP it is used to power headphones, especally high end headphones with higher impedance/power requirements. It also sports a high end DAC chip (digital to analog convertor) which means that the sound quality that it reproduces is of higher and more "true to life" quality vs a lower quality DAC (found in most common devices even portable media players and most phones).
> Infact the one in the E18 is one of the best ever made as its a high end TI Burr-Brown which have always been renowned for their quality.


 
 I have the E18.  I was asking what exactly the using the pin to "reset" the E18 does, since I'm not aware that it stores any settings.


----------



## Jimster480

grayson73 said:


> I have the E18.  I was asking what exactly the using the pin to "reset" the E18 does, since I'm not aware that it stores any settings.


 

 Ah alright, its probably just a disconnect from the internal battery or something incase there is a problem.


----------



## StanD

grayson73 said:


> I have the E18.  I was asking what exactly the using the pin to "reset" the E18 does, since I'm not aware that it stores any settings.


 

 Perhaps it resets all of the digital logic to an initial state, in case something goes whack. If you really must know, contact FiiO and ask them.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> No I believe you should use a paperclip as it has more pressing power than a pin (unless its a thick pin) and wont snap in the hole lol.
> I snapped a toothpick in a CD drive many years ago, never again.


 
 I always just use an earring. No one else?


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> I always just use an earring. No one else?


 

 Nah my wife doesn't wear earrings.


----------



## Yethal

d rob said:


> I always just use an earring. No one else?


 

 I'm not an earring guy (or any other -ring for that matter).


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Nah my wife doesn't wear earrings.


 

 Then how about your GF?


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> Then how about your GF?


 

 haha I don't play those sorts of games


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> haha I don't play those sorts of games


 
 Then you will live to listen to headphones for another day. On Monday I had to remind a work friend about Valentines day, yesterday he thanked me.


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> Then you will live to listen to headphones for another day. On Monday I had to remind a work friend about Valentines day, yesterday he thanked me.


 

 Lemme guess, this was an IT guy?


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> Lemme guess, this was an IT guy?


 
 Yep. We shouldn't be stereotyping.


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> Yep. We shouldn't be stereotyping.


 

 We really shouldn't. Although my former boss missed a New Year's Eve once because she was too busy playing co-op with her then boyfriend so it's not like these stereotypes came out of nowhere.


----------



## StanD

yethal said:


> We really shouldn't. Although my former boss missed a New Year's Eve once because she was too busy playing co-op with her then boyfriend so it's not like these stereotypes came out of nowhere.


 
 What was her husband doing? Evaluating DACs?


----------



## Yethal

stand said:


> What was her husband doing? Evaluating DACs?


 

 No, they were literally playing co-op, don't remember which game though.


----------



## Jimster480

Does anyone happen to have the output impedence? I didn't even find it on FiiO's site.


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Does anyone happen to have the output impedence? I didn't even find it on FiiO's site.


 

 It is there, "Output impedance ＜0.5 Ω"
http://m.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> It is there, "Output impedance ＜0.5 Ω"
> http://m.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters


 
 http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20/parameters
  
 Yep you are right, for some reason I didn't notice the Specifications tab, or I had thought I already clicked on it lol


----------



## D Rob

I have the E18 already and was wonderting i f anyone has the E17k as well. I'm curious as top how they compare.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> I have the E18 already and was wonderting i f anyone has the E17k as well. I'm curious as top how they compare.


 

 I believe the E18 is the top sounding one as its the only one with the BurrBrown DAC & a higher end Opamp.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> I believe the E18 is the top sounding one as its the only one with the BurrBrown DAC & a higher end Opamp.


 
 Yeah, that was my assumption. Thanks .


----------



## Gosod

lostinthesauce said:


> Could you please explain why using a toothpick over using a pin is better?
> 
> My clumsy self would most likely break off a piece of the toothpick inside the hole...but if there's a reason that using toothpicks is better than I'll do that instead of trying to prevent myself from causing issues.
> 
> Thanks.


 
if in doubt about a toothpick, then use the "needle".


----------



## Areea3W

I have ipod touch 5. Can i use e18 with it? I will buy extra custom cable for it


----------



## StanD

areea3w said:


> I have ipod touch 5. Can i use e18 with it? I will buy extra custom cable for it


 

 I believe a standard CCK cable and a USB cable are all you need. Custom cables are not required.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> I believe a standard CCK cable and a USB cable are all you need. Custom cables are not required.


 
first listens, I think that after proslushivanie his choice will xtasy cable, and is different they the word "standard" and "custom".


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> first listens, I think that after proslushivanie his choice will xtasy cable, and is different they the word "standard" and "custom".


 
 I think if the cable is soaked in samagon it can be considered customized.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> I think if the cable is soaked in samagon it can be considered customized.


 
you can think what you want, but I stand by my opinion.


----------



## SAMplify101

so is there a final consensus on what networks the e18 wont have interference issues with? i have a note 4 with verizon so I think I should be good but there's so much to sift through, hopefully someone knows.


----------



## Jimster480

samplify101 said:


> so is there a final consensus on what networks the e18 wont have interference issues with? i have a note 4 with verizon so I think I should be good but there's so much to sift through, hopefully someone knows.


 

 Nope, but many people say that the interference isn't bad when you are on battery power.


----------



## SAMplify101

jimster480 said:


> Nope, but many people say that the interference isn't bad when you are on battery power.


 
 wait hold on... the interference issue was only when the two modules were back to back AND the e18 was plugged into USB power?


----------



## StanD

samplify101 said:


> wait hold on... the interference issue was only when the two modules were back to back AND the e18 was plugged into USB power?


 
 I get interference when sandwiched to my smartphone while everything is on internal battery power,


----------



## SAMplify101

stand said:


> I get interference when sandwiched to my smartphone while everything is on internal battery power,


 
 To what extent is this interference. I feel like this amp/dac might not be worth it if i'm looking for a sandwich solution for phone/amp combo. Is this isolated to just the e18 or is there a suitable alternative?


----------



## Jimster480

samplify101 said:


> To what extent is this interference. I feel like this amp/dac might not be worth it if i'm looking for a sandwich solution for phone/amp combo. Is this isolated to just the e18 or is there a suitable alternative?



There is also the q5 or something and it doesn't have the issue.


----------



## SAMplify101

Does anyone have picture of what this mobile contraption could potentially look like when sandwiched? I plan on using EZ pass locking velcro and get maybe some kind of double sided right angle OTG cable... if they even exist...


----------



## StanD

samplify101 said:


> To what extent is this interference. I feel like this amp/dac might not be worth it if i'm looking for a sandwich solution for phone/amp combo. Is this isolated to just the e18 or is there a suitable alternative?


 
 I haven't tried another portable DAC/Amp. If I don't sandwich them it's not a problem. If they are at 90 degrees, then there is no problem. THe E18 is in a metal enclosure so I don't know how another product would fare in the same circumstances. The interference seems to occur during mobile data access.


----------



## voxie

Its a known prob with the E18. And i concur with this from personal experience. Fiio admit this as well. Get a hard case for your phone and this may negate the interference re isolation  and hook up  the Fiio


----------



## StanD

voxie said:


> Its a known prob with the E18. And i concur with this from personal experience. Fiio admit this as well. Get a hard case for your phone and this may negate the interference re isolation  and hook up  the Fiio


 
 What do you mean by a hard case? One would need a case specifically designed to shield against RFI/EMI.


----------



## voxie

Well to answer ... An Otter box worked perfect.


----------



## StanD

voxie said:


> Well to answer ... An Otter box worked perfect.


 
 I would find that hard to believe that plastic, rubber and or silicone could accomplish EMI/RFI shielding.


----------



## voxie

Jeez,Ok,,, scrub my description of my otterbox as been plastic it's a rubber compound and have teamed it with the Fiio via my HTC 9 with no interference


----------



## Gosod

where they sell spare battery for E18?


----------



## StanD

voxie said:


> Jeez,Ok,,, scrub my description of my otterbox as been plastic it's a rubber compound and have teamed it with the Fiio via my HTC 9 with no interference


 
 If the otterbox blocked RF, your cellphone wouldn't be able to place or receive calls. I'm not trying to bug you, just putting forth the idea.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> If the otterbox blocked RF, your cellphone wouldn't be able to place or receive calls. I'm not trying to bug you, just putting forth the idea.


 
you listen to it on your smartphone?


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> you listen to it on your smartphone?


 
 If you mean do I listen to the E18 using my smartphone, the answer is yes. I also use an older phone as a DAP with the E18. I also use it with my laptop. I do get interference from the smartphone when sandwiching, in my case I don't have to sandwich the two devices, if I had to put the combo in my pocket I would not be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Gosod

stand said:


> If you mean do I listen to the E18 using my smartphone, the answer is yes. I also use an older phone as a DAP with the E18. I also use it with my laptop. I do get interference from the smartphone when sandwiching, in my case I don't have to sandwich the two devices, if I had to put the combo in my pocket I would not be pleased with the outcome.


 
on my computer the sound is weak and I choose between no and е17к


----------



## StanD

gosod said:


> on my computer the sound is weak and I choose between no and е17к


 
 Perhaps you have some attenuation going on at the PC, before it leaves the USB port. It works great on my laptop or desktop. It can even work with my HD600's (300 ohm) and barely get away with driving my HE500's (not too loud).


----------



## EJ102

StanD said:


> If you mean do I listen to the E18 using my smartphone, the answer is yes. I also use an older phone as a DAP with the E18. I also use it with my laptop. I do get interference from the smartphone when sandwiching, in my case I don't have to sandwich the two devices, if I had to put the combo in my pocket I would not be pleased with the outcome.


I have never had Interference with my E18 and Nexus 6, do carrier bands make a difference? I use Verizon...


----------



## StanD

EJ102 said:


> I have never had Interference with my E18 and Nexus 6, do carrier bands make a difference? I use Verizon...


I also use Verizon, so we probably roam along the same freqs. I have Nexus 7 2013 LTE tablet, I'll try that when I have some time. Have you used the combo when traveling or just at home?


----------



## EJ102

StanD said:


> I also use Verizon, so we probably roam along the same freqs. I have Nexus 7 2013 LTE tablet, I'll try that when I have some time. Have you used the combo when traveling or just at home?


Both, it's strange, the only static I get is from turning the volume knob, not really interference...


----------



## StanD

EJ102 said:


> Both, it's strange, the only static I get is from turning the volume knob, not really interference...


That's one problem that I don't have. Sometimes briskly rotating the volume control back and forth across its range a few times will clear that up. It could be the result of some particles on the potentiometer's wiper.


----------



## EJ102

StanD said:


> That's one problem that I don't have. Sometimes briskly rotating the volume control back and forth across its range a few times will clear that up. It could be the result of some particles on the potentiometer's wiper.


You can really hear it on low volume on my unit, It usually occurs on the right side, at medium to high volume it doesn't happen except during really quite moments.


----------



## OakIris (Sep 8, 2017)

Resurrecting a semi-old thread but felt the need to post in it.  It is no longer the flavor of the month (if it ever was) but I just received my FiiO E18 yesterday.  I have had very little time to play with it - it does take quite a while to charge, doesn't it! - so these are definitely first impressions.  I am using the E18 with my Samsung Galaxy S7 as the source; there were no problems whatsoever getting this combo to work together.

I do not pretend to have "golden" ears.  On the elemental scale, they are probably closer to tin, at least compared to many of the folks around here that can apparently hear the subtlest nuances in their music and audio equipment.  I have no experience with other DACs for smartphones, have thus far only used it with my old pair of seldom used V-Moda Vibes.  I hooked up the USB OTG cable to my phone and the E18, turned on the E18, opened up my music player (Black Player Ex) and started a song, which happened to be "Budapest" by George Ezra, not even one that I am all that familiar with.  The music pouring from my IEMs brought tears to my eyes, it was that good, and so much better than anything I had heard out of the lousy DAC in the Galaxy S7.

I very briefly sandwiched the E-18 and S7 (which is in a Spigen Tough Armor case) to see if I could detect the interference some folks have mentioned; I did not, but need to check this out more thoroughly.  I have only used it while on my home WiFi network, too, if that makes a difference.

I plan to spend some quality time with my E18, and hope that further experience will only make me like the DAC even better, not lead to disappointment.  I have a pair of 1More Quad Driver IEMs arriving today.  If all the enthusiasm about these IEMs is even half-way deserved, I think this combo will wow me even more. 

It is way too soon to say if this is how I will feel a year from now, but right now I am very, very pleased with my purchase.  FiiO has made me very happy!

Holly


----------



## Jimster480

OakIris said:


> Resurrecting a semi-old thread but felt the need to post in it.  It is no longer the flavor of the month (if it ever was) but I just received my FiiO E18 yesterday.  I have had very little time to play with it - it does take quite a while to charge, doesn't it! - so these are definitely first impressions.  I am using the E18 with my Samsung Galaxy S7 as the source; there were no problems whatsoever getting this combo to work together.
> 
> I do not pretend to have "golden" ears.  On the elemental scale, they are probably closer to tin, at least compared to many of the folks around here that can apparently hear the subtlest nuances in their music and audio equipment.  I have no experience with other DACs for smartphones, have thus far only used it with my old pair of seldom used V-Moda Vibes.  I hooked up the USB OTG cable to my phone and the E18, turned on the E18, opened up my music player (Black Player Ex) and started a song, which happened to be "Budapest" by George Ezra, not even one that I am all that familiar with.  The music pouring from my IEMs brought tears to my eyes, it was that good, and so much better than anything I had heard out of the lousy DAC in the Galaxy S7.
> 
> ...


You should enjoy both!
The Quads are really great, I am listening to them now!


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop (Jun 22, 2018)

This should be interesting...

But I'm after something with more output power/headroom than my Q1; it's mostly about getting more out of my m1060s and X2HRs...totally looking to further drive full sized headphones with this, but not exactly anything crazy inneficient. In Fiio terms, the e18 pushes 306mw@32 ohms vs the Q1's 190mw@32 ohms. I just about have to max out the Q1 and my crappy S8 with both to be happy...just want more headroom and something more future proof-ish if needed.

So just curious...but does anybody want to chime in on how the e18 stacks up in 2018? Used going rates are around $60-80 and I'm curious as to what I should expect as far as performance and sound quality goes. Think it's a good fit and worth bothering with? Seems like it might be my best bet as far as ergonomics vs power goes...I like the Xduoo Xd-05 on paper, but it looks way too cumbersome to attach to a phone.


----------



## h418982

Any one know someone who could repair my e18?  It worked great for the longest time but but recently when using usbc to micro usb or usb otg cables it clicks to turn on and then clicks again and will not have any output or super quiet output with crackling.  It works fine with the 3.5mm input and output but really want to get the full use of the dac.


----------



## FiiO

h418982 said:


> Any one know someone who could repair my e18?  It worked great for the longest time but but recently when using usbc to micro usb or usb otg cables it clicks to turn on and then clicks again and will not have any output or super quiet output with crackling.  It works fine with the 3.5mm input and output but really want to get the full use of the dac.


Dear friend,

You could consider sending back to us for repair.

Best regards


----------



## h418982

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could consider sending back to us for repair.
> 
> Best regards


I sent an email to you per your website yesterday!


----------



## FiiO

h418982 said:


> I sent an email to you per your website yesterday!


Yes, I received it. Will reply you via email.

Best regards


----------



## Julius Decimus

FiiO said:


> Best regards



Good day Fiio.

I have a E18 for about 5-6 years now, and i think its time i change the battery. Very much like the sound coming from it as DAC. Is there any guide for how to open it ?

I mean, is there guide like this, but for the E18 ? : http://fiio-instruction.oss-us-west... of How to Disassemble the X7 Amp Modules.pdf

Thank you.


----------



## FiiO

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day Fiio.
> 
> I have a E18 for about 5-6 years now, and i think its time i change the battery. Very much like the sound coming from it as DAC. Is there any guide for how to open it ?
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

You may check whether the attachment help.

Best regards


----------



## Julius Decimus

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You may check whether the attachment help.
> 
> Best regards



Yes, will help, thank you very much.

If i can't find suitable battery in my local stores, do you still have batteries for the E18 in Fiio ?


----------



## FiiO

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes, will help, thank you very much.
> 
> If i can't find suitable battery in my local stores, do you still have batteries for the E18 in Fiio ?


Dear user,

Sorry we do not have the battery for E18 now.

Best regards


----------



## secretsubscriber

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes, will help, thank you very much.
> 
> If i can't find suitable battery in my local stores, do you still have batteries for the E18 in Fiio ?


Hello,

Did you ever find a battery? I just got a used E18 and I'm curious about future battery replacement.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Nov 5, 2020)

secretsubscriber said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you ever find a battery? I just got a used E18 and I'm curious about future battery replacement.


Good day.
No actually, i opened it and saw that the battery is not yet swollen. So, its in OK condition and can be used further.
Yes, you can find batteries in Ebay, Amazon and meybe in Ali Express. Which one works best i cannot say however. But you can find batteries, yes. Search for Fiio E18 batteries and some will show up. Price of the battery itself is around from 10 to 15 dollars. Not sure abot the delivery though as well and how much will cost.

If the battery is not swollen and you get 10 hours battery life when used as DAC, its completely fine. Below that you might want check and replace it. My advice that is.

Also, note that this device drain battery when left unused. So if you load it full, and use it after a week, it drops 30% of the charge a week, even if you dont turn it on. I mean in term if you want to check how long the baterry life is, charge it and use it within 1-2 days. After that you might get lower battery life as it will discharge just by sitting.


----------

